# Zeig was Du hast!



## race-dog (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mal anfangen mit einer Bildgalerie von Nicolai.
Bin es leid im Fotoarchiv zu suchen. Postet doch mal eure Bikes.

Am besten mit Bezeichnung und Baujahr.
Danke


meins: Nicolai UFO DS 2003


----------



## Eliot (9. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Kennst du den Thread Zeigt her eure NICOLAI Bikes ? Poste es doch da rein!  
Auch wenn es nicht direkt im Herstellerforum ist...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (9. Juli 2004)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Kennst du den Thread Zeigt her eure NICOLAI Bikes ? Poste es doch da rein!
> Auch wenn es nicht direkt im Herstellerforum ist...
> ...



Bitte nicht traurig sein das ich deinen Rat nicht befolge, denn ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rad ( Super Kalle  ). Und muss mir nicht so eine pornierte ******** "anhören" wie zu schwer, zu fett, bla bla....

Fazit: Darum in diesem Forum wo sich auch nur " Liebhaber" (ausnahmen gibt es bestimmt) aufhalten.

Let´s Rock


----------



## fatali (9. Juli 2004)

also ich kann nur sagen!

entweder nicolai oder gar nichts!       


hier mein rahmen, ist gerade im aufbau!

talas rlc   
sram x9   
louise fr   
dt lrs   


rahmen nr 629
also simon tilberts privat-helius!


http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/helius6.JPG  - so siehts jetzt aus *geputzt*

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/helius1.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/helius5.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/helius2.JPG - leider ne kleine macke


----------



## Eliot (9. Juli 2004)

Na gut, dann pack ich auch mal aus! ;-)

Mein neues BMXTB:






Und mein Helius DH:





Im Moment sind es aber (leider) beide Baustellen.
Das Helius bekommt Hope Mono M4, leider ist mein Spider defekt, deswegen warte ich gerade auf den neuen aus England.
Das BMXTB ist erst ein paar Tage alt (der Rahmen ist schon etwas älter, da gebraucht) und es gibt noch viel zu tun wie Lenker kürzen, anderen Bashguard, Sitzrohr ausreiben, HR Bremsleitung mit 0° Anschluss neu verlegen, anderer HR Reifen, da der 24x2,35" schleift...

Aber wunderschöne Handarbeit...  

Weitere Fotos gibt's in meiner Gallery, wenn beide fertig sind, folgen neue Fotos!  

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## fatali (9. Juli 2004)

kann man irgendwo auch mal falcos bikes angucken?


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Juli 2004)

Dann auch mal meines   

Helius FR 1.5 Modell 2004


----------



## ibis (10. Juli 2004)

mein material


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2004)

und hier das meine   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/36929/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Framekiller (11. Juli 2004)

Bilder sind zwar erst'n paar Wochen alt aber trotzdem nicht ganz aktuell. Das Helius hat ne 04er Gustl mit 210/190 und'n Fett Sett und das Bass hat die alte 02er Gustl mit 190/160 vom Helius bekommen bekommen, Julie war zwar geil aber einmal Gustl,immer Gustl   Werd demnächst neue Fotos Posten wenn ich meine Psylo SL mit aus Alu gefrästen Einstellknöpfen versehen habe. Gruß an alle Nicolai Fahrer und Liebhaber


----------



## Kerschi (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mein Helius DH 2003.  

In Kürze gibts ne neue Gabel, neuen Dämpfer und an den Reifen möcht ich auch noch was ändern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2004)

Servus,

so, da hier bisher "nur" (wenn auch sehr geile) Freerider und Dirtbikes gezeigt wurden mal ein Beitrag aus der Enduro / Touren Ecke....


http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/40704/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## elendil (12. Juli 2004)

Hier mal mein Nicolai Helius CC, Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell (jetzt mit Specialized S-Works Enduro Carbon Lenker und bald mit linkem Schaltwerkskäfig aus Carbon), Bremsleitung muss auch noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Mjöllnir (12. Juli 2004)

Hier ein akzuelles Foto von meinem Helius FR'04. Neue Gabel und gescheite Kurbeln fehlen noch.


----------



## fatali (12. Juli 2004)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> so, da hier bisher "nur" (wenn auch sehr geile) Freerider und Dirtbikes gezeigt wurden mal ein Beitrag aus der Enduro / Touren Ecke....
> 
> ...




habe doch mein enduro helius cc gezeigt!
du musst mal den gabelschaft kürzen!


----------



## mlbernd (12. Juli 2004)

hier nun mein  brandneues helius cc
die ersten bilder der jungfernfahrt
details:
marz. mar.s 120
dt swiss
magura fr
dt hügi 240, dt xr 4.1d
xtr/xt
tune
race face
........

............ein schwarzes kettenblatt und ein anderer umwerfer sind bereits geordert...............


----------



## Eliot (12. Juli 2004)

Wow, schöne neue Bilder hier!! 

Frage an MLBernd: Was ist denn das für eine abgefahrene Farbe??

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1w (12. Juli 2004)

26,2kg ohne Fahrer


----------



## fatali (12. Juli 2004)

ich bekomme nen dicken beim nucleon!
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*habenwill*           


geil!



mich würde mal freuen wenn falco mal was zu unseren geilen bikes sagt und sein nicolai mal zeigt!



das von mlbernd ist schokobraun-sieht gut aus!

@mlbernd, wieviel wiegt dein bike ???ganz wichtig für mich!!!!


----------



## ibis (13. Juli 2004)

s1w schrieb:
			
		

> 26,2kg ohne Fahrer



hust ähm ja, ein anderer sattel der fällt ja unter optische vergewaltigung und bitte mach was mit den laufrädern da können ja locker 1,5 kg eingespart werden ansonsten schöne farbe ist das clear-red??


----------



## logan (13. Juli 2004)

Hier mal mein Bass, besseres Foto hab ich leider grad nicht...bekommt allerdings bald eine SC-Gabel und ein Sattel ist drauf...


----------



## mlbernd (13. Juli 2004)

das von mlbernd ist schokobraun-sieht gut aus!

@mlbernd, wieviel wiegt dein bike ???ganz wichtig für mich!!!![/QUOTE]

hallo zusammen
danke für die positiven meinungen
es ist schokobraun ral 8016 glanz
und der hinterbau schwarz elox

war mir selber nicht sicher ob es am ende gut kommt, da man nicht wirklich gute möglichenkeiten hat es in erfahrung zu bringen, habe mir einen grossen farbfächer aller ral farbtöne besorgt und dann instinktiv entschieden..........
und siehe da es kam sogar besser als erwartet auch anbauteile passen ganz gut ins bild
ich jedenfalls bin ein gerade ganz glücklich, dass es sehr schlicht rüberkommt.

zum gewicht kann ich keine genauen angaben machen
kann nur sagen es ist leicheter als mein altes rocky blizzard und das wog 12,2
mit syncros teilen und dt onyx/ mavic 617 ceram. laufrädern, maguras hs 33 
und einer rockshox duke u- turn
aber eigentlich ist es ja egal ob 11 oder 12 kg das eine merkt man eh nicht
haptsache es lässt sich noch gut tragen, oder
ich werde es aber wenn ich das nächste mal in einem veloladen bin wiegen und die genauen zahlen dann bekannt geben

aber eines kann ich sagen es ist verdammt schnell.....................

mfg mlbernd


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juli 2004)

s1w schrieb:
			
		

> 26,2kg ohne Fahrer



1. geiles bike!
2. bitte leichtere Reifen
3. kürz die vordere Bremsleitung bevor du dich damit noch am Downhill strangulierst! 

EDIT:
4. kürz die hintere Bremsleitung bevor du dir am Downhill die Hoden abschnürst!!!


----------



## maexx5 (13. Juli 2004)

Eins von meinen Babys


----------



## WODAN (13. Juli 2004)

Hier nun mein 22 Kilo Bomber. Bitte keine Diäten Ratschläge, es bleibt so wie es ist!   
Folgende Teile sind noch nicht auf dem Bild:
-Race Face Diabolus Vorbau/Lenker
-Rohloff DH kettenspanner
-Rohloff Speedhub in rot mit Sun Double Track


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juli 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun mein 22 Kilo Bomber. Bitte keine Diäten Ratschläge, es bleibt so wie es ist!
> Folgende Teile sind noch nicht auf dem Bild:
> -Race Face Diabolus Vorbau/Lenker
> -Rohloff DH kettenspanner
> -Rohloff Speedhub in rot mit Sun Double Track




ähm, ein schwerer lambda mit noch schwerer stahlkurbel und noch schwererer speedhub ist mit 22kg schon fast magesüchtig!


----------



## WODAN (13. Juli 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, ein schwerer lambda mit noch schwerer stahlkurbel und noch schwererer speedhub ist mit 22kg schon fast magesüchtig!



Tja, fahre ja auch vorne eine Markus Klausmann (MK) Nabe von Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (13. Juli 2004)

So, die meisten hams zwar schon gesehn denk ich aber hier is es nochmal, mein M-pire:


----------



## fatali (13. Juli 2004)

geil geil geil!          


wie schwer ist es jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (13. Juli 2004)

bissl unter 21 kilo.......


----------



## Eliot (14. Juli 2004)

Falco hat sein Helius DH hier gepostet!


----------



## Eliot (16. Juli 2004)

So, wie versprochen ein Foto von beiden zurück vom Umbau!  






Weitere Fotos in meiner Gallery...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Triple F (17. Juli 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, fahre ja auch vorne eine Markus Klausmann (MK) Nabe von Tune



*DAS* gehört ja wohl zum guten Ton   
 C Ya....


----------



## WODAN (17. Juli 2004)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie versprochen ein Foto von beiden zurück vom Umbau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Bikes!   
Welche Rahmenhöhe hat denn das BMXTB?



			
				TripleF schrieb:
			
		

> C Ya....


Bis Sonntag Bernd!


----------



## Eliot (17. Juli 2004)

Hi Wodan!
Danke für das Kompliment, ich geb's weiter an die beiden!  

Das BMXTB ist Größe M!  

Grüße,
Christian

P.S. @Wodan: Hast du Interesse an meinen Reifen? 2x Schwalbe Space 2,35" DD, nagelneu, höchstens eine Stunde auf Straße probegefahren! Sind zu breit für meinen Hinterbau, aber das merkt man natürlich erst bei der Montage...


----------



## WODAN (17. Juli 2004)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @Wodan: Hast du Interesse an meinen Reifen? 2x Schwalbe Space 2,35" DD, nagelneu, höchstens eine Stunde auf Straße probegefahren! Sind zu breit für meinen Hinterbau, aber das merkt man natürlich erst bei der Montage...



Hi Eliot!
Nicht wirklich, fahre im Lambda eigentlich immer Nokian Gazzas 2,6" und im Hardtail Conti Diesel 2,5".
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eliot (17. Juli 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Eliot!
> Nicht wirklich, fahre im Lambda eigentlich immer Nokian Gazzas 2,6" und im Hardtail Conti Diesel 2,5".
> MfG
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Ich hab auch nicht wegen deinen beiden "Big Bikes" gefragt!  
Hatte vergessen 24" dazuzuschreiben, sorry...
 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## kurza (19. Juli 2004)

So, und hier auch mal mein BMXTB, grade mal 2 wochen jung....     einfach nur geiles Gerät!!!   fettes Lob an Kalle & Co....


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (19. Juli 2004)

Ich poste mal mit


----------



## kurza (19. Juli 2004)

Mich persönlich würde es mal nebenbei interessieren was ihr so für Farb-Varianten an euren Arbeitsgeräten habt!!??  Muss nämlich mal schon sagen, schon fast loben, kenne keinen Hersteller der soooo viele Variationen für Farben zur auswahl hat, und das auch noch relativ umsonst!!! 

Also mein rahmen ist Grundfarbe Stahlblau, Silber Dekor und Grün-Glitter Lack drüber.......    

-sieht fast wie flip flop Lack aus....           - und bei euch so???


----------



## kaka (19. Juli 2004)

Meiner ist bronze eloxiert und hat schwarzes Dekor


----------



## mlbernd (20. Juli 2004)

@mlbernd, wieviel wiegt dein bike ???ganz wichtig für mich!!!![/QUOTE]



@fatali, 
ich habe mein helius cc gestern gewogen,
es wiegt 11,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eodkay (23. Juli 2004)

so hier mal mein bock. ist ein bass fr, allerdings mit 230er dämpfer.


----------



## kaka (27. Juli 2004)

Hier ist mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Helius FR.


----------



## Customfreak (27. Juli 2004)

@kaka

hey, das hat sich ja richtig gemacht    

Hast du jetzt vorne eine Gustl?


Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Eliot (27. Juli 2004)

Wow!

Die Ego paßt ja super zu dem Bronze eloxiert!!  
Ist die Gabel von der Einbaulänge für deinen Rahmen freigegeben?

Ich dachte du wolltest es verkaufen, oder hab ich dich jetzt verwechselt?

Grüße,
Christian

P.S.: Wer kommt eigentlich alles zur Nicolai Hausmesse??

Ich überlege noch stark, 450km einfach...
Gibt es irgendeinen Bikepark in der Nähe oder irgendwo auf dem Weg Richtung Nürnberg? Dann könnte man ein schönes Bike-Wochenende draus machen!  
Tabarz ist mir jetzt als nächstes aufgefallen. Ist das der nächste und gibt's dort normalen Liftbetrieb? Evtl. Northshore?


----------



## kaka (28. Juli 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @kaka
> 
> hey, das hat sich ja richtig gemacht
> 
> ...




Dankeschön!


@Customfreak

Jop, die alte hat Fahnenflucht in die ewigen Bremsgründe begangen.     

Jetzt kam hald ne Gustl dran. Die is auch 1000mal besser von der Dossierung, der Bremskarft und vor allem der Handhabung beim entlüften/ befüllen (kein sche*** DOT wie bei den Hayes)

Wie schauts mit deinem Nucleon aus? Weißt schon wann das kommt?


@eliot

Das zu verkaufende war ein anderes. Das auf dem Bild ist meins.


Jop, der Rahmen sollte soweit freigegeben sein. Ist ja schließlich bis 150mm Federweg freigegeben und die MID EGO, die ich hab, hat ca. 140m Federweg.


Die Nicolai Hausmesse ist am Wochenende vor der Eurobike wenn mich nicht alles täuschen sollte. Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich hinfahr. 
Ob da ein Bikepark in der Nähe ist, weiß ich ned. Sollte aber ned schwer sein herauszufinden. Ich werd das mal prüfen. Eventuell könnte man sich ja zusammentun, dann wirds auch ned so teuer mit dem Fahren.


MfG kaka


----------



## Triple F (28. Juli 2004)

kaka schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön!
> 
> und die MID EGO, die ich hab, hat ca. 140m Federweg.



...das sollte reichen


----------



## Eliot (29. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Wusste nicht, dass die Ego "nur" 14cm hat. Sieht aber nach einer Super Kombination aus!!

Nicolai Hausmesse ist am 27.8/28.8. Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, kommen Kurza und ich zusammen, evtl. noch 2 Freunde von mir.

Hier eine Wegbeschreibung von Nicolai.

Wäre super, wenn du etwas über Parks in der Nähe rausfinden könntest!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## zonuk (31. Juli 2004)

moorgen...so nun isses mal soweit. habs heut endlich mal geschafft bilder von meinem "heiligtum" zu machen....ich hoffe es gefällt....

kurzeinfo: helium bj. 98, magura asgard+firm-tech, dt210l , sram 9.0, race face xy, flite tt, syntace f99, roox......und das ganze wiegt zieml. genau 12,1 kg


----------



## bad ass (1. August 2004)

nur noch nen anderen dämpfer dann ist es fertig


----------



## race-dog (3. August 2004)

bad ass schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch nen anderen dämpfer dann ist es fertig



Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad ass (3. August 2004)

race-dog schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Teil


Danke!!!


----------



## Customfreak (3. August 2004)

kaka schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön!
> 
> 
> @Customfreak
> ...




Servus!

Hat leider etwas gedauert, da ich im Urlaub war   

Die bestellten Nucleons sollen noch vor der Eurobike ausgeliefert werden. *lechz*
Bis jetzt hat mich nur leider niemand nach meiner Kontoverbindung gefragt   

Wegen der Hausmesse sag mal bescheid, dann fahre ich vielleicht mit   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## McDaniel (3. August 2004)

Schaut doch nochmal in den Hausmesse-Thread, dort hat jemand den Nicolai-Fans von weiter wech eine Unterkunft angeboten. Ob dort ein Bikepark ist, weiss ich nicht (denke mal nicht, bin letztes Jahr dort gewesen und das ist wirklich am A*** der Welt. Man fährt ewig durch unzählige Kuhdörfer - aber gerade das macht die nostalgisch-romantische Art vom Headquater aus   Jedenfalls bieten die Jungs glaube an beiden Tagen Touren auf den umliegenden Single-Trails an und Moment ... erinnere mich da noch so grob an eine Art "Shuttle-Service" im letzten Jahr ... aber von einem Bikepark will ich erstmal nichts sagen, das fragt ihr am besten Falco, wenn er zurück ist.


----------



## cubebiker (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

hier nun auch endlich mein Nicolai. Hat sich nun in einer Woche ca. 250 Km harte Lermooser und Garmischer Trails erarbeitet und mein Vertrauen verdient!
***Helius FR***
h


----------



## Helium (10. August 2004)

Hier mein Helius CC 2004 in Enduroversion.


----------



## kurza (11. August 2004)

Zum Thema Hausmesse & in der Nähe liegende Bikeparks....  Es gäbe 2 möglichkeiten... :  einmal Winterberg, liegt ca 180km richtung Ruhrpott, und dann nochmal Funpark Solling..  is ca nur 50km vom HQ entfernt... das wäre also eine Überlegung wert!!  Freitag & Samstag HQ besichtigung und dann ALLE zusammen am Sonntag nach Solling....

Wer von euch liest regelmässich MountainBike Rider??  in der vorvorletzten Ausgabe..  also Ausgabe Nr 48 oder 49, da müsste ein Längerer Bericht drin sein, in dem einige BikeParks genannt werden, untzer anderem auch Solling....
- Aktuelle MRM Ausgabe ist 51..... also checkt mal Ausgaben 47-49...

Mfg & Greetz...   Kurza


----------



## Pilgrim (18. August 2004)

Hallo,

hier endlich mal mein Helius...


----------



## nationrider (19. August 2004)

schick !  

....aber ist das etwa nen Fizik Atlas DH Sofa ?
wirkt IMO völlig deplaziert   
gehört auf nen Big Bike aber nicht auf so einen
filigranen (Touren-)Freerider!


----------



## Pilgrim (19. August 2004)

@nationrider

Ja das ist ein Fizik Atlas - den wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren - ist wirklich sehr bequem   
Optisch passt er wirklich nicht ganz so dazu, da muss ich dir recht geben. 
Aber da kommt in nächster Zeit sicher wieder ein filigraneres Teil drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibis (20. August 2004)

Pilgrim schrieb:
			
		

> @nationrider
> 
> Ja das ist ein Fizik Atlas - den wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren - ist wirklich sehr bequem
> Optisch passt er wirklich nicht ganz so dazu, da muss ich dir recht geben.
> Aber da kommt in nächster Zeit sicher wieder ein filigraneres Teil drauf.




dieser sattel sieht auf jedem bike bescheiden aus ! kauf dir nen sdg bel air die sind leicht und bequem ! was mich an der katte am meisten stört sind die saint kurbeln ! da würden xt oder etwas anderes aus der klasse viel besser ausschauen !


----------



## fatali (22. August 2004)

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/nhelius3.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/nhelius2.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chili3d/nhelius1.JPG


----------



## cybercycle (27. August 2004)

mein nucleon st,

endlich fertig.......


----------



## cubebiker (27. August 2004)

@cybercycle
MAINBIKE, oda?


----------



## fatali (28. August 2004)




----------



## Dirty Rider (2. September 2004)

tag,

hier mal meine sammlung!

das nucleon ist inzwischen nicht mehr fahrbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eliot (2. September 2004)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> tag,
> 
> hier mal meine sammlung!


Beeindruckend!!!    



> das nucleon ist inzwischen nicht mehr fahrbereit.


Schade, warum?

Lade doch ein paar hochauflösendere Fotos in deine Gallery, ich würde mich freuen!  

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Dirty Rider (2. September 2004)

hehe, denke der falco wird das ein oder andre auch noch gut genug kennen 

das nucleon hat keine parts mehr, oder fast keine mehr, wenn ins m-pire nen neue gabel kommt dann bau ich es vielleicht wieder auf, aber mal schaun!

den rahmen werd ich aber nicht hergeben, ist ja fast ne seltenheit das teil, gibt ja weltweit nur 35Stk. (gell falco?)

wegen den fotos schau ich mal was ich tun kann


----------



## kurza (3. September 2004)

@ Dirty Rider

hehe..  den halben  *reusper*  BAUKRAN an die wand hängen......

- echt, vom Nucleon gibts nur 35 stck??  WAU!!!!  Respect!!!


MfG   Kurza


----------



## Eliot (3. September 2004)

kurza schrieb:
			
		

> hehe.. den halben *reusper* BAUKRAN an die wand hängen......


BAUKRAN?? Na warte bis der Falco kommt... *LOL*  

Nein, im Ernst, ich habe gestern mal für meine Sammlung nach weiteren Bildern von den Nucleons, insbesondere vom dem DH gesucht... Wenn man sich es ein paar mal angeschaut hat, sieht es schon echt gut aus!  

Hier mal eins von EvoOlli (AFAIK):






Und natürlich das von Püttrocker:





Grüße,
Christian


----------



## cybercycle (5. September 2004)

servus auch,
mein letzter stand ist das es nur 18 stück von den nucleon st´s gibt und davon 10 in deutschland - oder ist das bj. abhängig ???

meins ist von heiko hirzbruch aus dem krc team und hat die nummer 5 

grüße cyber


----------



## WODAN (5. September 2004)

cybercycle schrieb:
			
		

> servus auch,
> mein letzter stand ist das es nur 18 stück von den nucleon st´s gibt und davon 10 in deutschland - oder ist das bj. abhängig ???
> 
> meins ist von heiko hirzbruch aus dem krc team und hat die nummer 5
> ...



Und warum willst Du es dann verkaufen?
Gruss aus der Wetterau
Bernd


----------



## Eliot (5. September 2004)

cybercycle schrieb:
			
		

> meins ist von heiko hirzbruch aus dem krc team und hat die nummer 5


Das hier?


----------



## cybercycle (6. September 2004)

weil ich mir mit dem unfall mit dem lambda die schulter so verbogen habe das wohl mit dh nix mehr zu machen ist.......und ich versuche mit 30 noch ein paar jahre zu arbeiten....im ernst hab mir den schleimbeutel so gequetscht das er raus muß ohne schmerzen zu fahren und jeden monat ne schmierungsspritze,und da hab ich kein bock drauf.
unvernünftig wie ich bin mach ich weiter aber ich hab zur zeit die quittung und kann unter 2 schmerzpillen nicht mal den arm heben.

heisst erst mal ruhe halten ...und im ernst wer käuft das .....

hatte 2 anfragen aus der schweiz und eine aus usa...nachdem sie gehört hatten was das gute wiegt...stille )

können halt nur BÄREN fahren 

iss scho mein traum ......aber


----------



## fatali (6. September 2004)

das tut mir echt leid für dich   


hey, bist du nicht bei wof??    
ups, sehs gerade in deiner sig!


bin der alex aus marburg, grüß den johannes mal von mir!


----------



## chorge (6. September 2004)

Meins (bei artgerechter Haltung...):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guano (7. September 2004)

Meines:


----------



## fatali (7. September 2004)

ein empeier in schwarz! HILFE ist das geil, meine fresse ist das eine maschine, wow, megageil     


nur der dämpfer passt nicht da rein ---->   fox dhx


----------



## Dirty Rider (7. September 2004)

in rot wie ich es habe gefällts mir besser, aber schaut trotzdem edel aus! was bringts auf die waage?

@ fatali...hmm ich denke als er es bekommen hat gabs noch kein fox dhx


----------



## cubebiker (7. September 2004)

Also das der Swinger 6-way da net reinpasst halt ich für ein Gerücht...
Ich find den Bock so wiais  ...
Und wenn ein Fox dann gehört da eh ein Vanilla DH rein...
Cubebiker


----------



## Dirty Rider (7. September 2004)

nur gibts den DH nun nimmer... 

wenn einen edlen dämpfer, dann nur einen avalanche 

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/dhs35.html


----------



## chorge (7. September 2004)

TRAUMRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
...allerdings gefällt mir generell dieses rießige Lenkgusset nicht - das dürfte doch auch kleiner dimensioniert ausreichend stabil zu machen sein, oder???


----------



## smokeblowa (7. September 2004)

Man ist das M-Pire lecker! Hab es neulich schon auf pinkbike bewundert   

Anderer Dämpfer? Romic 

@ alle anderen

Schöne Nicolais


----------



## Dirty Rider (7. September 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> TRAUMRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...allerdings gefällt mir generell dieses rießige Lenkgusset nicht - das dürfte doch auch kleiner dimensioniert ausreichend stabil zu machen sein, oder???



ist eben das nicolai design und ich find es passt so besser zum rahmen als wenns anderst wäre, das untere ist ja auch dazu da um die dämpferaufnahmen zu befestigen durch die bohrungen, wäre das obere nun nicht da würde es net ganz so gut aussehn finde ich!


----------



## Triple F (7. September 2004)

Guano schrieb:
			
		

> Meines:



 
Ganz vorne mit dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan (8. September 2004)

wegen anderem Dämpfer: Romic!! Kann ich nur empfehlen!Müsst man nur schaun ob er reinpasst, da er doch ein ganze Stück breiter ist als ein Vanilla oder Manitou!

@guano: Hammerbike   man sieht das edel aus!!


----------



## Dirty Rider (8. September 2004)

du kannst ins m-pire alle gängigen bikedämpfer einbauen, ist kein problem!


----------



## logan (8. September 2004)

jop, stimmt...hab auch grad nen Bild von einem M-Pire mit Romic entdeckt!

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/mtbr/gallery/files/111-1103_IMG.asp


----------



## michaelh (9. September 2004)

Hallo, als Nicolai Neuling möchte ich Euch mein Bike nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Eliot (9. September 2004)

Jaaaa.... das freut uns! Und wo ist es?  

P.S.: Das M-Pire ist


----------



## michaelh (9. September 2004)

Da wollte ich mein Helius CC ins Forum stellen, doch es scheint verloren gegangen zu sein, ich versuchs morgen nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rider (9. September 2004)

ich weis schon warum ich das m-pire fahre (und meine andren nicolai´s)


----------



## Lamyluu (10. September 2004)

geiles teil


----------



## Skanker (10. September 2004)

dann mal meins ( leider immernoch ohne decals... )




( größer und mehr in meiner gallerie )


----------



## fatali (10. September 2004)

sieht ganz fresh aus aber ohne decals sehr komisch, irgendwie gibt der nicolai schriftzug doch was her   


trotzdem, sieht sehr edel aus!


----------



## captnchaos (10. September 2004)

Ich habe soeben ein vorläufiges Foto meines neuen Spielgeräts gemacht. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein* Helius ST '05* (Hauptrahmen beige, Hinterbau schwarz). Wenn endlich die schwarze Rohloff drin ist mache ich nochmal Fotos im hellen und vernünftiger Umgebung. Dann werde ich ebenfalls mal mein bisheriges Bike, ein Helius CC ablichten.

P.S. Ich konnte den Rahmen auf der Hausmesse bereits während der Produktion bewundern (noch unbehandelt, in voller Alupracht). Danke Jungs, seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich vor lauter Vorfreude kein Auge mehr zugetan ;-)

Gruß
Capt'n Chaos


----------



## Didgi (11. September 2004)

Respekt, ein sehr schickes Teil   

Würd mir auch gern ein 05er Helius ST kaufen. Dann aber eher die FR Version, also mit 2 KB und bis zu 180mm FW. Muss ja die Berge noch hoch   

Aber der Rahmen kostet schon ne ganze Stange Geld....  

Daniel


----------



## Dirty Rider (11. September 2004)

immerhin hast was fürs geld, wenn du mal intense, RM oder foes vergleichst...da zahlst gleich mal 40% für den namen dazu!


----------



## Didgi (11. September 2004)

Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht. Aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft sich schon ein bike dieser Firmen? Für mich haben die irgendwie so ein Poser-Proleten Image. So nach dem Motto: Ich kanns mir zwar leisten, aber wirklich (aus)nutzen kann ich es nicht. Aber hauptsache damit mal angegeben.

Nicht das das jeder Besitzer eines solchen bikes macht. Auf keinen Fall, aber irgendwie kommt mir das manchmal so vor.

Deswegen lieber ein schickes Nicolai   

Daniel


----------



## smokeblowa (11. September 2004)

captnchaos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben ein vorläufiges Foto meines neuen Spielgeräts gemacht. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein* Helius ST '05* (Hauptrahmen beige, Hinterbau schwarz). Wenn endlich die schwarze Rohloff drin ist mache ich nochmal Fotos im hellen und vernünftiger Umgebung. Dann werde ich ebenfalls mal mein bisheriges Bike, ein Helius CC ablichten.
> 
> P.S. Ich konnte den Rahmen auf der Hausmesse bereits während der Produktion bewundern (noch unbehandelt, in voller Alupracht). Danke Jungs, seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich vor lauter Vorfreude kein Auge mehr zugetan ;-)
> 
> ...



Verdammt schickes Helius ST '05. Ich hätte es nur in einer anderen Farbe benommen, aber Geschmäcker sind ja nun bekanntlich und zum Glück verschieden.

@ all
Könnt ihr bitte auch mal die Rahmengrösse dazu posten? Wäre echt mal hilfreich für Leute, die wie ich gerade in einer Grössenfragezwickmühle stecken.
Danke


----------



## Dirty Rider (11. September 2004)

für viele die ich kenne sind die nicolai zu schwer und die leut die ein intense haben machen alles andre als angeben, die sind schnell unterwegs 

man kauft sowas um was gescheites zu haben, diesen ganze taiwan rotz kannst doch kicken...

aber viele bekommen eben nicolai net überall und wenn sie dann an intense billiger und besser hinkommen (HEK) dann greifen sie zu sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (13. September 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ganz fresh aus aber ohne decals sehr komisch, irgendwie gibt der nicolai schriftzug doch was her



jo hast recht...
naja hier mal mit übergangsdecals





( größer in meiner gallerie )


----------



## fatali (13. September 2004)

jetzt mal ne frage , ist das ein nicolai bmxtb???
was sind das für ''komische'' ausfallenden? wo ist das Nicolai N??
und das steurrohr gusset sieht irgendwie nicht nach niggolai aus!


----------



## Skanker (13. September 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal ne frage , ist das ein nicolai bmxtb???
> was sind das für ''komische'' ausfallenden? wo ist das Nicolai N??
> und das steurrohr gusset sieht irgendwie nicht nach niggolai aus!



is en 2001er nicolai bmxtb also en älteres modell


----------



## Dirty Rider (13. September 2004)

hehe, sieht man doch auf den ersten blick das es nur ein bmxtb sein kann 

schaut sehr schick aus...


----------



## Skanker (13. September 2004)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, sieht man doch auf den ersten blick das es nur ein bmxtb sein kann


eigentlich schon 



			
				Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> schaut sehr schick aus...


merci


----------



## fatali (13. September 2004)

ja von dem hinterbaustreben am oberrohr schon aber die ausfallenden und das gusset haben mich durcheinander gebracht!


----------



## Dirty Rider (13. September 2004)

kann ja mal passieren 

so ausfallenden hat aber eh nur nicolai, hab sonst noch keine andre firma gesehn mit so ausfallenden...


----------



## Freeride Benni (17. September 2004)

So, um mich auch mal ins getümmel zu werfen!
Hir mein Bike! 
Und noch nen Bild wo man mal sieht für was son Nicolai da ist.   
Bild 1 
Bild2 
Mal schön bewerten, da kommt die Meinug besser   
Danke.
NICOLAI RULES


----------



## CrossNikX (24. September 2004)

Mal was frisches in die Runde..
Mein gerade neues Nicolai Baby!

Nicolai Helius FR in XL, Vanilla RC, schwarz elox, Z150 SL, The Cleg FR 200/180
die ´05 Druckstreben sind auch schon dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (24. September 2004)

@CrossNik

Sehr cooles Rad! Wie bist du denn mit den Clegs zufrieden?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Dirty Rider (24. September 2004)

schönes rad und viel spass damit 

mit den the cleg kann ich mich einfach net anfreunden  

liegt wohl darab das die 4 kolben soviel oder sogar mehr kostet wie ne mono 6ti


----------



## CrossNikX (24. September 2004)

The Cleg FR ist in der Tat nicht ganz billich, aber in Form und Funktion dafür dann auch sehr gut.4 Kolben bringen brachiale Negativbeschleunigung bei sehr konstantem Bremspunkt und überdurchschnittlicher Dosierbarkeit.
Vorher bremste bei mir eine 2-Kolben Grimeca (Sys 15) Disc, von daher kann ich über wandernde Druckpunkte und stehende Räder ein Lied singen!


nicolai ´rocks!


----------



## Dirty Rider (24. September 2004)

warum eine cleg und keine hope?


----------



## kaka (24. September 2004)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum eine cleg und keine hope?





Warum eine Cleg oder Hope und keine Spitzenbremse wie die Gustav?


so long


----------



## Dirty Rider (24. September 2004)

magura hat einfach keine qualität...  

und wegen genug schlechter erfahrungen werde ich diese produkte nicht mehr empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (24. September 2004)

kaka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eine Cleg oder Hope und keine Spitzenbremse wie die Gustav?
> 
> 
> so long





 


es gibt nur eine bremse

GUSTAV M


----------



## Dirty Rider (24. September 2004)

so überzeugt kann man garnet sein wenn man die anderen net kennt 

ich dagegen kann meine meinung behaupten, weil ich die andren kenne...

ihr habt doch nur die gustav weil sie deutsch ist und leicht zu bekommen ist...


----------



## WODAN (24. September 2004)

Das ist doch hier immer noch das "Nicolai Forum" und nicht "ich habe die besssere Bremse Forum".
Also bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## yamseq (24. September 2004)

So und das mein BMXTB,Gabel abgesengt auf 90mm max.Federweg(wegen de Lenkwinkel),Single speed,und der rest Holzfeller(was sonst)

mfg René


----------



## Eliot (24. September 2004)

Gibt's das Bild auch größer?


----------



## yamseq (24. September 2004)

so grösser geht es leider nicht(zumindest nicht hier ist leiter zu gross,muss es so klein machen,..60kb gross halt),ich hoffe das genügt 


p.s.:kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein fotoalbum hier anlegen kann??


----------



## CrossNikX (24. September 2004)

> ihr habt doch nur die gustav weil sie deutsch ist und leicht zu bekommen ist...



 und genau deshalb "the Cleg", ist erstens auch deutsch und zweitens hab ich keinen Bock bei jedem Festival bei Magura anzustehen um die Fehlerchen auszumerzen.... und bei Magura stehen immer sehr sehr viele an..

Ausserdem sieht sie einfach nur geil aus und als Beläge passen Shimano XT´s, was willste mehr?

Noch besser find ich natürlich das die Brake meine neues Helius FR bremst!





    nicolai


----------



## Eliot (25. September 2004)

yamseq schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.:kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein fotoalbum hier anlegen kann??


Hm... Versuch mal oben auf Fotoalbum zu gehen und dann auf Meine Gallerie oder Album Admin... Sobald du ein Foto hochgeladen hast, müsste die Gallerie eigentlich da sein.


----------



## caule (25. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal mein Saturn:

Grösse: XL schwarz elox
Gabel: Scareb super
Kurbel, Umwerfer, Kette: XTR
Bremse: Marta 
Schaltung: Sram XO mit Trigger
Pedale: Shimano 959
Steuersatz und Stütze: Heylight
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Low Riser
Griffe: Syntace
Felge: Mavic 717 Disc
Speichen: DT Revo
Nippel: DT Alu gold
Naben: American Classic (leichter als Tune 
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic
Schlauch: Conti Supersonic
Spanner: Heylight
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Carbon Spacer, Nokon Schalthülle

Gewicht war 9,85 Kilo. Jetzt 10,4 Kilo da ich einige Dinge ausgetauscht habe: Sattel war vorher SLR mit 135g (aua), Reifen war Fast Fred (ständig platt im CC Downhill), Pedale waren Speedplay (komme mit den 959er im Schlamm besser klar).
Habe auch noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz für die Strasse: Mavic CXP33 mit American Classic Disk mit DT Revo und DT Alu Nippel gold und Conti GP3000 Reifen (praktisch wie der 26er Laufradsatz nur halt mit 28er Felge (fazit: super Laufeigenschaften auf der Strasse mit 8 Bar im Reifen ;-)

Habe alles bei Crocodile Cycles schrauben lassen, perfekt.

bis denne...caule


----------



## Dirty Rider (25. September 2004)

CrossNikX schrieb:
			
		

> und genau deshalb "the Cleg", ist erstens auch deutsch und zweitens hab ich keinen Bock bei jedem Festival bei Magura anzustehen um die Fehlerchen auszumerzen.... und bei Magura stehen immer sehr sehr viele an..
> 
> Ausserdem sieht sie einfach nur geil aus und als Beläge passen Shimano XT´s, was willste mehr?
> 
> ...



naja, sie hat einem mehr als heftigen preis, da ist mir ne hope viel mehr wert als ne the cleg, auch wenn sie schön ausschaut!

zum thema magura und anstehn: ist das etwa was neues, die leut rennen doch nur die magura stände übern haufen um ihre bremsen richtig einstellen zu lassen oder sonst welche probleme gelöst zu bekommen, sieht man bei den anderen nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. September 2004)

@caule:

fett, nur der straßen LRS ist widerlich, du bist mountainbiker! Du kannst doch wohl treten! Du hast Waden und Kraft! 

Ein Mountainbiker sollte ohne Krücke gehen können, also weg mit dem Zweit LRS.

Die Optik ist sowieso bescheiden!


----------



## thalamus (25. September 2004)

der LRS für die Straße sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus! Ich finde mit dem filigranen Hinterbau sieht diese Kombi sehr ästhetisch aus - schickes Bike!


----------



## Dirty Rider (25. September 2004)

> fett, nur der straßen LRS ist widerlich, du bist mountainbiker



aha...der klausmann ist auch mountainbiker und trainiert mit dem rennrad auf der strasse, ob nun so oder so ist egal...ihm gefällts und was andres zählt net, meinung sind verschieden!

mit gfällts auch net recht, aber sicher ist das besser wenn du nurstrasse fahren willst...ist alles so ne physik sache weist...rollwiederstand etc.

würd ich nur mal strasse fahren wollen mach ich auch keine walzen drauf...bringt dir ja nix...


----------



## fatali (25. September 2004)

das saturn ist zwar ne rakete aber mit dem strassen lrs ist das so derbe hässlich!

ansonsten schönes rad!


----------



## luck01 (25. September 2004)

Das Saturn sieht auf jeden Fall "Super" aus.

Mich würden die Fahreigenschaften interessieren. Wie
fährt sich denn so ein leichtes Fully?


----------



## Dirty Rider (25. September 2004)

auch wenns net gut aussieht...warum mtb reifen wenn er auch mal nur auf der strasse damit fahren will...auch wenn man beine wie ein baum hat, es kostet unnötig kraft...


----------



## Freeride Benni (25. September 2004)

So, ich bin noch mal da und habe gerade noch nen Bild von meinen Bass hochgeladen! 
Schönes Bild beim Rennen in Lauscha 2004. Bild wurde jedoch auf'm Bahnhof gemacht.   
Wenn ihr Meinungen dazu habt, dann bewertet es bitte, da freu ich mich mehr. Danke!   
Nicolai Bass ST


----------



## Mjöllnir (25. September 2004)

Mein Helius Fr. Fehlt bloß noch ne neue Gabel und gescheite Kurbeln.

Gruß

Kai

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/61445/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. September 2004)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> aha...der klausmann ist auch mountainbiker und trainiert mit dem rennrad auf der strasse, ob nun so oder so ist egal...ihm gefällts und was andres zählt net, meinung sind verschieden!
> 
> mit gfällts auch net recht, aber sicher ist das besser wenn du nurstrasse fahren willst...ist alles so ne physik sache weist...rollwiederstand etc.
> 
> würd ich nur mal strasse fahren wollen mach ich auch keine walzen drauf...bringt dir ja nix...



oh ja hallo, aber es gibt auch für ein Mountainbike verwendung in der Stadt. Das führe ich jetzt mal nicht weiter aus, sondern verbleibe im Stillen. (Nein, ich schlage keinen DDD-Einsatz des Saturn vor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rider (26. September 2004)

jedem das seine...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. September 2004)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> jedem das seine...



naja, irgendwie hast du recht. Ich würd mir trotzdem nicht so ne krücke ans bike schrauben, das saturn ist auch so schnell genug und mit dem normalen LRS viel breiter einsetzbar. (auch auf der Straße)


----------



## yamseq (27. September 2004)

Hallo,danke für den T  ip


----------



## KLT (28. September 2004)

captnchaos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben ein vorläufiges Foto meines neuen Spielgeräts gemacht. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein* Helius ST '05* (Hauptrahmen beige, Hinterbau schwarz). Wenn endlich die schwarze Rohloff drin ist mache ich nochmal Fotos im hellen und vernünftiger Umgebung. Dann werde ich ebenfalls mal mein bisheriges Bike, ein Helius CC ablichten.
> 
> P.S. Ich konnte den Rahmen auf der Hausmesse bereits während der Produktion bewundern (noch unbehandelt, in voller Alupracht). Danke Jungs, seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich vor lauter Vorfreude kein Auge mehr zugetan ;-)
> 
> ...



Nicht das ich mich einmischen will, aber die vordere Disc scheint verkehrt montiert zu sein!


----------



## Skanker (28. September 2004)

ich mal wieder 
decals kommen wohl demnächst...




größer und mit beschreibung + gewicht in meiner gallerie !


----------



## kurza (29. September 2004)

RICHTIG  KLT!!!!!    CptnChaos...  deine Scheibe VR ist falschrum montiert!!!! Einmal um 180° gewendet...., zum mitnehmen bitte!!!     Auf der Scheibe sind richtungspfeile, die du unbedingt beachten musst!!!! Die Speichen der Scheibe müssen in Fahrtrichtung laufen, nicht entgegen.....


MfG    Kurza.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NISMO-racing (29. September 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das saturn ist auch so schnell genug und mit dem normalen LRS viel breiter einsetzbar. (auch auf der Straße)



er hat einen zweiten laufradsatz...nochmal ZWEIten Laufradsatz. Er hat auch einen für den Wald. Wenn er denkt:"Heute mache ich mal ne Strassentour", dann macht er sich die 28 Zoll felgen drauf.

Wenn er weiß:"hmm heute mache ich mal ne Tour durch den Schlamm und wildere über ein paar Trails", dann macht er die 26 Zoll MTb Bereifung drauf.

Ob das schön ist , ist egal...es ist funktionell!!

Als Tourenfahrer muss ich sagen, dass es ne super idee ist, sich für die Strasse nen 28 Zoll satz zu bauen. Dadurch geht schon der Reifenverschleiss der MTB Reifen runter! Und die Strassenreifen fahren auf der Strasse nunmal Besser als die MTB Socken.

So, mein Frame kommt diese Woche wieder. Werde dann mal Fotos reinsetzen.

Das Weiss rote Bass fand ich übrigends sehr schön!


----------



## lius (5. Oktober 2004)

hier mal meins:	






kommen noch irgendwann weisse decals drauf und ein anderen dämpfer rein, weiß aber noch nicht welchen...bin immer offen für vorschläge


----------



## machero (5. Oktober 2004)

Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist ?
Niemand hat Reflektoren ("katzenaugen") an seinem Bike 

Nur ein Einiziger hat kleine Reflektoren an den Felgen 

Fahrt ihr mit euren Bikes nicht im Strassenverkehr, oder ist euch die Optik wichtiger, das ihr auf sowas verzichtet?

Weiss nich, gerade jetzt wo es draussen wieder früh dunkel wird macht man sich doch seine Gedanken, oder?
Hab hier in Berlin die letzte Zeit sogar einige Biker gesehen, die mit soeiner Signal-Weste bzw. Reflektor-Shirt unterwegs sind !


----------



## fatali (5. Oktober 2004)

LOL


----------



## Eliot (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ich fahre schon ab und zu mit meinen Bikes im Straßenverkehr, zumindest auf dem Hin- und Rückweg zum Wald.
Aber tagsüber wurde ich noch nie von der Polizei angehalten und deswegen ermahnt, und nachts fahr ich mit dem Auto. 

Wenn es nach der Tour mal dunkel wird, kann man ja auf den Gehsteig ausweichen. Ist nicht erlaubt, da wir wohl alle über 12 (?) sind  , aber wie gesagt, wurde noch nie angehalten und mein Heimweg vom Wald führt an einer Polizeistation vorbei...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## machero (5. Oktober 2004)

HI

naja wenn man sich das leisten kann so ein hochwertiges Bike "nur" als Sportgerät zu nutzen ...nich schlecht ;-)

Ich bin noch fleissig am sparen, aber für mich ist das Rad dann nicht nur Sportgerät sondern auch Auto-Ersatz 

@fatali

Nix LOL


----------



## lius (5. Oktober 2004)

na klar benütz ich so n bike nur als sportgerät, kommt zwar manchmal vor das auch n kleiner abschnitt auf der strasse dabei ist, aber da "riskier" ichs doch mal ohne katzenaugen. sind ja auch viel zu schwer wenns beim freerider auf jedes gramm ankommt   
um damit zur uni oder zum einkaufen zu fahren ist mir zu riskant, da reicht n altes hardtail...


----------



## captnchaos (5. Oktober 2004)

kurza schrieb:
			
		

> RICHTIG  KLT!!!!!    CptnChaos...  deine Scheibe VR ist falschrum montiert!!!! Einmal um 180° gewendet...., zum mitnehmen bitte!!!     Auf der Scheibe sind richtungspfeile, die du unbedingt beachten musst!!!! Die Speichen der Scheibe müssen in Fahrtrichtung laufen, nicht entgegen.....
> 
> 
> MfG    Kurza.........



Sorry Kurza,
aber die Bremsscheibe ist korrekt montiert (zumindest laut Beschriftung, und lesen kann ich noch ;-).

Gruß
Capt'n Chaos


----------



## kurza (7. Oktober 2004)

Hmmmmm, nix gegen dich etz cpt, aber wie is dann bitte deine HR Scheibe montiert??  is die mit den Speichen in die gleiche Richtung oder anders rum???  Sorry wenn ich dir das etz so anzweifel, aber ich hab wirklich noch net sone montierte scheibe gesehen......

Trotzdem..   Mfg   Kurza


----------



## captnchaos (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Kurza,
vielleicht helfen Die folgende Info's weiter :

Am Vorderrad befindet sich eine Grimeca System 12 inkl. "Grimeca Originalbremsscheibe". Selbige Bremsscheibe hat laut Beschriftung eine zu Magura-Scheiben gegenläufige Speichenrichtung. Am Hinterrad befindet sich ebenfalls eine Grimeca System 12, jedoch mit Rohloff-Bremsscheibe (Rohloff Nabe = Rohloff Bremsscheibe wegen anderem Lochkreis). Die Rohloff-Scheibe jedoch hat die gleiche Speichenrichtung wie Magura-Bremsscheiben.

Fazit :
Ich hab die Grimeca-System 12 verkauft und mir gleich was vernünftiges, nämlich meine 2te Louise Freeride gekauft. Und siehe da, alle Bremsscheiben haben nun die gleiche Speichenrichtung und die Funktion der Louise ist für meinen Geschmack auch besser.

Warum die 2te ?
Ich hab da noch ein Helius CC mit Louise FR und dort sind bzw. waren die Speichenrichtungen der Bremsscheiben am Vorder- und Hinterrad (ebenfalls Rohloff) schon immer gleich (nämlich wie anfangs von dir beschrieben). Aus diesem Grund kam auch mir die Grimeca-Konstruktion etwas seltsam vor, aber was der Hersteller vorschreibt .......

P.S. Wennste möchtest poste ich mal Bilder von den Grimeca, Rohloff sowie Magura Scheiben ;-)

Gruß
Capt'n Chaos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurza (13. Oktober 2004)

ok cpt, ich gebe mich geschlagen....  hätte nicht gedacht dass Grimecca seine Scheiben "anderersrum" baut....    naja, ich als Anti-Grimecca`ler kann dann sowas nich wissen, also, wie gesagt, sorry, du hast gewonnen...      


Mfg   Kurza


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Oktober 2004)

Keiner Hinweis: Nicht die Beschriftung auf der Bremsscheibe ist ausschlaggebend für die Einbaurichtung, (die ist unter Umständen bei einigen Scheiben falsch) sondern die Konstruktion der Scheibe. Die Speichen der Scheibe sollten in der Regel gegen die Auflaufrichtung der Bremse wirken, also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn schräg nach außen zeigen.

Details bitte beim jeweiligen Hersteller erfragen.

mfg, Falco


----------



## simoncarve (19. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem mein Votec F7 unter mir zusammengebrochen ist  mußte endlich was stabiles her, also Helius FR Bei dem tristen Wetter wollte ich dann wenigstens ein paar helle Farben am Bike haben, daher (vorwiegend) himmelblau und silber...ja da lacht die Sonne wieder...Vergebt mir die Votec GS4 Airplus, aber die war übrig und performt für meine Einsatzzwecke am Helius Rahmen super außerdem sieht sieht sie super aus, na was meint ihr?


----------



## isenegger (19. Oktober 2004)

Nebst allen DH-Bikes mal ein Argon CC in einer sehr ausgefallenen und ungewöhnlichen Farbe.   
Den mattschwarzen Schriftzug sieht man bei dem saumässigen Wetter, welches grad herrscht, nicht.
(PS: Ist auch bei gutem Wetter nur bei richtigem Licht zu sehen)


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mein Votec F7 unter mir zusammengebrochen ist  mußte endlich was stabiles her, also Helius FR Bei dem tristen Wetter wollte ich dann wenigstens ein paar helle Farben am Bike haben, daher (vorwiegend) himmelblau und silber...ja da lacht die Sonne wieder...Vergebt mir die Votec GS4 Airplus, aber die war übrig und performt für meine Einsatzzwecke am Helius Rahmen super außerdem sieht sieht sie super aus, na was meint ihr?




dämpfer und gabel tauschen, ansonsten spitze!


----------



## simoncarve (20. Oktober 2004)

@fatali - Gabel bleibt drin - Dämpfer, da haste recht der muß raus...aber am Ende des Geldes war noch ziemlich viel Monat übrig...   Apropos Dämpfer: was sind wäre denn eine gescheite und bezahlbare Alternative - und komm mir bloß nicht mit einem Luftdämpfer - so ein Rockschrott habe ich ich noch in der Kiste liegen von meinem F7.....schöner Stahldämpfer, mit Lockout? (bei mir gehts steil und oft rauf und runter)....Vorschläge?


----------



## Customfreak (20. Oktober 2004)

@simoncrave

Am Helius brauchst du doch kein Lockout, wozu fährst du denn einen Viergelenker?!
Schau dir einmal die DHX von Fox an. Andere hier haben schon ihre Begeisterung für den neuen DHX 5.0 kundgetan.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Mjöllnir (20. Oktober 2004)

Wenn's net ganz so teuer wie ein DHX 5.0 werden soll, dann schau mal ob noch nen Vanilla RC bekommst. Is vollkommen ausreichend beim Helius.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2004)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's net ganz so teuer wie ein DHX 5.0 werden soll, dann schau mal ob noch nen Vanilla RC bekommst. Is vollkommen ausreichend beim Helius.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Kai


Aus eigener Erfahrung: Der Vanilla RC ist im Helius supergut!! Aber der DHX 5.0 um Welten besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simoncarve (20. Oktober 2004)

äääääh - ich versteh das nicht - worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen 'supergut' und 'um Welten besser'? Kannst du mal erklären, bitte? Und wie macht sich der Unterschied bemerkbar zwischen dem DNM ST-8RC und dem Fox Vanilla RC?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. Oktober 2004)

Also der Vanilla RC ist im Vergleich zum DNM schon richtig besser. Hab gedacht es geht nicht mehr besser, bis der DHX 5.0 drin war im M-pire......

Der absolut geilste Dämpfer, den ich bis jetz gefahren bin


----------



## simoncarve (20. Oktober 2004)

@kettenbeißer: was ist so viel besser? Kannste das beschreiben?


----------



## race-dog (20. Oktober 2004)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Vanilla RC ist im Vergleich zum DNM schon richtig besser. Hab gedacht es geht nicht mehr besser, bis der DHX 5.0 drin war im M-pire......
> 
> Der absolut geilste Dämpfer, den ich bis jetz gefahren bin




Kannste mal nen Preis nehnen odre ne Seite Posten wo man den Kaufen kann?
Von welcher Firma ist der den? 

Möchte gern was neues für mein Ufo!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. Oktober 2004)

Ja der is von FOX.

www.foxracingshox.com

Zu nem coolen Preis bekommst ihn bei www.wheels-world24.de

MFg


----------



## simoncarve (20. Oktober 2004)

@kettenbeißer: cooler Preis? naja eher standard. Zu dem preis kriegst du ihn grad in fast jedem Online Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (20. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahr den Vanilla RC in nen Bass und das ist total geil, was ist an den DHX 5.0 nun so Welten besser, also überzeugender um knapp 500 Latten los zu werden!?


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2004)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> äääääh - ich versteh das nicht - worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen 'supergut' und 'um Welten besser'? Kannst du mal erklären, bitte? Und wie macht sich der Unterschied bemerkbar zwischen dem DNM ST-8RC und dem Fox Vanilla RC?



Aaaalso: der Vanilla ist deutlich besser als der DNM. Das merkt man daran, dass er bergauf ruhiger bleibt, im Endanschlag weicher ist und generell etwas besser anspricht sowie satter liegt - besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben
Der DHX5.0 ist in seinen wesentlichen eigenschaften dem Vanilla recht ähnlich, kann aber das eh schon geringe Bergaufwippen nahezu gänzlich unterbinden, was sich noch deutlicher beim Antritt bemerkbar macht. Dennoch ist er genauso sensibel, und meinem Gefühl nach sogar noch etwas Schluckfreudiger als der Vanilla...
Alles recht schwer zu beschreiben, beim Fahren aber deutlich spürbar, vor allem wenn man interessehalber mal den alten Dämpfer wieder einsetzt.

LG Jörg


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2004)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr den Vanilla RC in nen Bass und das ist total geil, was ist an den DHX 5.0 nun so Welten besser, also überzeugender um knapp 500 Latten los zu werden!?



Ich würd auch nichts einfach so austauschen, aber mein Vanilla RC ist defekt, seit mir ne Feder gebrochen ist - naja, und da hab ich mir halt den DHX gegönnt. Wenn man also vor nem Neukauf steht, dann lohnt sich der DHX, ansonsten ist er im Helius sicher kein MUSS, sondern eher ein SCHMANKERL


----------



## DeepTrick (22. Oktober 2004)

helius fr 04 .. 






}


----------



## fatali (22. Oktober 2004)

sieht richtig geil aus nur ne andere bremse und es wäre perfekt!!!


----------



## epic2 (22. Oktober 2004)

Was hast du denn gegen die bremse? Grund  funktionell oder Optik


----------



## fatali (22. Oktober 2004)

qualitativ
die grimecas sind doch von der qualität so der letzte dreck in meinen augen! die zangen verziehen, brechen,.......

dann lieber ne hfx oder louise fr an den freerider da!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Oktober 2004)

Der DHX spricht noch weitaus besser an als der Vanilla RC. Mein Vanilla RC hat die Bremskulen auf den nationalen DH Strecken nie gepackt. Der DHX bügelt da alles nieder.


----------



## bikeaffe (22. Oktober 2004)

Mein Helius CC:

Bis auf die Kurbeln und den Lenker isses endlich vollbracht!   







  [/IMG]


----------



## fatali (22. Oktober 2004)

ach du *******!  ich fall vom stuhl, was ist das für ein geiler schlitten??? das ist das beste helius cc das ich bisher gesehen habe! WOW! sieht sogar besser aus als mein helius cc!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad ass (23. Oktober 2004)

update: neue reifen neuer dämpfer


----------



## zonuk (23. Oktober 2004)

bin sprachlos...sieht echt klasse aus BIKEAFFE    
.....was ist das für eine farbe??? da könnte ich ja fast neidisch werden....aber sehen unsere nic´s nicht immer super aus??sagt doch mal selber...


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Oktober 2004)

@ bikeaffe

schönes teil


----------



## bikeaffe (23. Oktober 2004)

@ zonuk


Die Farbe ist candy red!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> dann lieber ne hfx oder louise fr an den freerider da!



hmmm...

eine HFX-9 bei uns... ...macht nur Ärger (Dirtbike)
eine andere HFX macht auch nur ärger (CC-Einsatz)
eine Louise Freeride braucht gar keinen Druckpunkt (alle 4 2003er bei uns)

mehr sag ich dazu mal net...


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Oktober 2004)

Zur HFX9

Bislang *NIE* Probleme gehabt   

Genug Power und schön harter Druckpunkt.....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Oktober 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Zur HFX9
> 
> Bislang *NIE* Probleme gehabt
> 
> Genug Power und schön harter Druckpunkt.....



wir (mein Shop und sein Expraktikant) sind mitlerweile so weit dass wir gar kein magura mehr holen, Hayes meiden und uns an Bees und Formula halten.

Die beißen wie Sau und machen keinen Ärger.


----------



## himbeertoni (24. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wir (mein Shop und sein Expraktikant) sind mitlerweile so weit dass wir gar kein magura mehr holen, Hayes meiden und uns an Bees und Formula halten.
> 
> Die beißen wie Sau und machen keinen Ärger.


 

jede bremse hat ihr vor und nachteile, und das thema gehört ja auch eigentlich nicht hier her .....
falls man aber als individualist die exklusivität ein nicolai rahmens weiterspinnen möchte....so kommt man in sachen bremsen nicht an " the cleg vorbei "....

ich meine nicht als bremse sondern als produkt .....design usw.

freue mich auf jede menge schöne nicolai pics......

bbg, toni


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> jede bremse hat ihr vor und nachteile, und das thema gehört ja auch eigentlich nicht hier her .....
> falls man aber als individualist die exklusivität ein nicolai rahmens weiterspinnen möchte....so kommt man in sachen bremsen nicht an " the cleg vorbei "....
> 
> ich meine nicht als bremse sondern als produkt .....design usw.
> ...



hast recht, an ein Nicolai gehören erhabene Bremsen, ich würde eine der folgenden montieren:



the Cleg...




Bees-Vollhydraulik




Hope M4 (oder auch M6)




Formula, brutaler hab ichs noch nicht kennengelernt





so, jetzt könnt ihr alle on-topic weiterschreiben und eure nicolais posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossNikX (24. Oktober 2004)

Zum Thema  "The Cleg" am Nicolai   hätte ich noch ein frisches Foto anzubieten, diesmal anständig in der Sonne.




ganzgroß in der gallery!

@himbeertoni: es is soo geil!    du bekommst ja n´neues..  


nik

vote!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)




----------



## Lamyluu (24. Oktober 2004)

sind die formula echt so heftig????
ich bin mit meinen xt zur zeit gar ne so zufrieden. 
und die formula sehen auch noch gut aus, und brutal jaaa das brauch ich


----------



## fatali (24. Oktober 2004)

wenn du brutalo willst warum hast du dir dann die xt gekauft? die formula sollen schon ganz gut sein, frag mal den user fastmike der fällt mir spontan ein mit ner forumal am VR der fährt DH race damit....

ansonsten

the cleg oder louise fr bei aktzeptablem gewicht


----------



## bikeaffe (24. Oktober 2004)

Bin einige Zeit die formula mit einer 180er scheibe gefahren und fand die Bremse genial. Jetzt hab ich mich aus Gewichts- und Ästhetikgründen für die Louise FR entschieden und kann nur sagen, dass die Performance der Louise genauso gut ist, die Dosierung aber wesentlich besser!



P.S: Ich dachte wir machen das hier zum angeben und nicht für sinnvolle technische Gespräche


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2004)

bikeaffe schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Ich dachte wir machen das hier zum angeben und nicht für sinnvolle technische Gespräche



...Genau, und deshalb jetzt wieder Pics zum "Angeben"  

PS:

*@ fatali* 

Benutzerbildchen klauen find ich nich so lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido11 (24. Oktober 2004)

mein sonntagsrad mit 8,8 kg.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Oktober 2004)

Lamyluu schrieb:
			
		

> sind die formula echt so heftig????
> ich bin mit meinen xt zur zeit gar ne so zufrieden.
> und die formula sehen auch noch gut aus, und brutal jaaa das brauch ich




mit originalbelag sind sie gut, mit tuningbelägen, uiuiui.
Ich weiß nicht welche der Kolege drauf hatte aber die Bremse läuft abgöttisch, nur der Hebel ist absolut unergonomisch. Mit ner 2003er Louise FR würd ich se nicht vergleichen, die louise läuft um Welten schlechter, hat aber nen schöneren Hebel 

Wie die 2004er ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Gruß, der Stefan

P.S. man kann nicht posen ohne die richtige Bremse, also ist diese kurze Diskussion wirklich vertretbar.


----------



## Lamyluu (24. Oktober 2004)

mein letztes wort zu bremsen vor mir welche an die gurgel gehen, (immer noch besser hier 2 sätze wie extra was neues dafür eröffnen).
die XT war am bike. und sie passt mir ja erst sein kurzer zeit gar neme und nicht von anfang an. *winke*


----------



## r0x0r (25. Oktober 2004)

schon einige tage fertig und inzwischen komm ich auch wieder ins netz!!   
ich präsentiere - in angestammten biotop:




grösseres pic in meiner galerie.

bin bis auf die reifen sehr zufrieden mit dem bike!!


----------



## zonuk (25. Oktober 2004)

@ r0x0r.....das ist ja richtig schick geworden!!! Nur die Kurbeln passen nicht so recht find ich....aber ist ja auch geschmacks und finanztechnisch nicht unerheblich    Endlich auch mal einer der keine RS vorn drinne hat  welche reifen hast du?? kann leider nur das schwalbe erkennen  cool: mit blindenhund)    ich hab den little albert drauf und ich find er ist fast eine eierlegendewollmilchsau...


----------



## guerilla (25. Oktober 2004)

sind racing ralph

sieht gut aus die farbkombi nur der sattel will mir nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2004)

WUNDERSCHÖN!!
Aber schwarze Kurbeln und ne schwarze Gabel wären schon noch der Schritt zur perfektion, oder?!


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2004)

bikeaffe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Helius CC:
> 
> Bis auf die Kurbeln und den Lenker isses endlich vollbracht!
> 
> ...



ECHT EIN TRAUM!!!!


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2004)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Der DHX spricht noch weitaus besser an als der Vanilla RC. Mein Vanilla RC hat die Bremskulen auf den nationalen DH Strecken nie gepackt. Der DHX bügelt da alles nieder.



Meine Rede...


----------



## r0x0r (25. Oktober 2004)

danke.  
schwarze kurbeln waren erst der plan, aber hab mich aus kostengründen dann halt für die xt entschieden. machen aber funkitonell wie erwartet einen sehr guten eindruck. 
die gabel hatte ich noch von meinem cube hardtail und ist quasi gerde erst richtig eingefahren. kam nie in frage an ein neues bike eine andere gabel zu montieren! 


aber habt schon recht, was rein optische punkte angeht würd ich auch noch was ändern. aber sagt ja auch niemand, dass das bike ewig so bleibt.

zudem beflügelt mich der fahrspass so sehr, dass die optik wirklich keine rolle mehr spielt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny-Q (27. Oktober 2004)

Endlich ist es fertig, mein Helius FR "Tourenbike" .....
Ein etwas besseres Foto gibt im "Fotoalbum.


----------



## spirit_de (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi benny-Q,

weißt du zufällig wiviel dein helius-fr in der Zusammenstellung wiegt?

Würde mich mal interessieren.

Danke!

mfg
spirit


----------



## elendil (27. Oktober 2004)

@bikeaffe: das CC gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, nur noch den türkisfarbenen Streifen der Michelins schwarz übermalen dann ist es perfekt (vom blau-grauen LX-Umwerfer mal abgesehen...)! Auch der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Was hast du denn in Sachen Lenker und Kurbel geplant? Eine FSA Afterburner würde sich sehr gut dran machen...


----------



## Benny-Q (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi spirit,

hab kein exaktes Gewicht, da keine Waage zur Hand. Meine kurze Kalkulation ergibt irgendwas um die 14 kg... Es scheint jedenfalls etwas leichter zu sein als mein GT LTS.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Oktober 2004)

Benny-Q schrieb:
			
		

> Hi spirit,
> 
> hab kein exaktes Gewicht, da keine Waage zur Hand. Meine kurze Kalkulation ergibt irgendwas um die 14 kg... Es scheint jedenfalls etwas leichter zu sein als mein GT LTS.



14 kg ist bestimmt ein wenig zu optimistisch geaschätzt, meines wiegt schlappe 17 kg (laut personenwage)


----------



## bikeaffe (27. Oktober 2004)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> @bikeaffe: das CC gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, nur noch den türkisfarbenen Streifen der Michelins schwarz übermalen dann ist es perfekt (vom blau-grauen LX-Umwerfer mal abgesehen...)! Auch der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Was hast du denn in Sachen Lenker und Kurbel geplant? Eine FSA Afterburner würde sich sehr gut dran machen...




Habe den LX nur drangebaut weil ich auf den Sram 05 Umwerfer warte, dann ist mein bike "SHIMANO-FREE"!

Die Kurbeln, Kettenblätter und Lenker sind von Extralite. Bei den Jungs aus dem fernen Italien scheinen sich die Uhren nur etwas langsamer zu drehen...

Gruß


----------



## spirit_de (27. Oktober 2004)

Jo danke für die Waage Schätzung und die schnelle reaktion.

thanks

spirit


----------



## Benny-Q (27. Oktober 2004)

Hab mir gerade eine "Hängezugwaage" geliehen und das Bike gewogen, komme auf ca. 14,8 kg.
Der Gewichtsunterschied zu Deinem Bike "Helius FR" entsteht wohl hauptsächlich wegen der leichteren Gabel und den Laufrädern und Deine Rohloff spielt dabei bestimmt auch eine kleine Rolle.

Gruß


----------



## elendil (27. Oktober 2004)

bikeaffe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den LX nur drangebaut weil ich auf den Sram 05 Umwerfer warte, dann ist mein bike "SHIMANO-FREE"!
> 
> Die Kurbeln, Kettenblätter und Lenker sind von Extralite. Bei den Jungs aus dem fernen Italien scheinen sich die Uhren nur etwas langsamer zu drehen...
> 
> Gruß



Bin mal gespannt was du über die E-Bones zu berichten hast, sollen noch einigermaßen steif sein. Nur das große Kettenblatt soll wohl ziemlich "weich" ausfallen. Bin mal gespannt was du darüber berichten kannst.

Welcher Lenker kommt den ran, UltraPush oder Ultrabar (bzw. Bar UL)? Und ziemlich leicht ist dein Bike dann ja auch, all zu weit von der 11kg-Marke wirst du dann auch nicht mehr sein. Kompliment!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (27. Oktober 2004)

Benny-Q schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade eine "Hängezugwaage" geliehen und das Bike gewogen, komme auf ca. 14,8 kg.
> Der Gewichtsunterschied zu Deinem Bike "Helius FR" entsteht wohl hauptsächlich wegen der leichteren Gabel und den Laufrädern und Deine Rohloff spielt dabei bestimmt auch eine kleine Rolle.
> 
> Gruß



Ok, hast gewonnen   
Jep, die Rohloff und die Sherman werden da nicht unschuldig sein...


----------



## bikeaffe (28. Oktober 2004)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt was du über die E-Bones zu berichten hast, sollen noch einigermaßen steif sein. Nur das große Kettenblatt soll wohl ziemlich "weich" ausfallen. Bin mal gespannt was du darüber berichten kannst.
> 
> Welcher Lenker kommt den ran, UltraPush oder Ultrabar (bzw. Bar UL)? Und ziemlich leicht ist dein Bike dann ja auch, all zu weit von der 11kg-Marke wirst du dann auch nicht mehr sein. Kompliment!




Bin vorher schon die Fishbones mit den Octaramp-Kettenblättern gefahren und war zufrieden damit. Jetzt bekomme ich wie, Du richtig sagtest, die E-Bones. Der Lenker ist auch wieder ein UltraPush.

Da ich über die Extralite-Innenlager nur negatives in Punkto Verarbeitung und Langlebigkeit gehört habe, hab ich mich für ein FSA Platinum Pro Ti entschieden.

Mein altes Helius CC wog 11,3 kg mit allem Schnickschnack. Davon bin ich jetzt noch ein bissl weg, aber ich will an den Fahrdynamik-relevanten teilen auch nix mehr ändern. Hab mich bewußt bei vielen Teilen gegen die leichtere Variante entschieden um vor allem das Bergab-Verhalten zu verbessern.


----------



## elendil (28. Oktober 2004)

Find ich gut, extremer Leichtbau muss ja auch nicht sein wenn man es bergab auch noch laufen lassen will. Gefällt mir wie gesagt sehr gut der Aufbau (ist meinem schließlich nicht ganz unähnlich)!


----------



## ibis (31. Oktober 2004)

frisch vom service: dämpfer überholt, neue aufkleber und druckstreben (danke @ falco) und natürlich neue kurbelns 

http://www.freeride-bs.de/1.JPG


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Oktober 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> frisch vom service: dämpfer überholt, neue aufkleber und druckstreben (danke @ falco) und natürlich neue kurbelns
> 
> http://www.freeride-bs.de/1.JPG



Schönes dind...


----------



## fatali (31. Oktober 2004)

huch, ein 05er!


cooles gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (31. Oktober 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> huch, ein 05er!
> 
> 
> cooles gerät!




Wohl eher net  

@IBIS: War da net mal ne Manitou drin  

Gruß

Kai


----------



## ibis (1. November 2004)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl eher net
> 
> @IBIS: War da net mal ne Manitou drin
> 
> ...



ja ist aber schon ein bissel her  seit über einem jahr ist da die shiver drinnen und harmoniet bestens


----------



## smokeblowa (1. November 2004)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl eher net
> 
> @IBIS: War da net mal ne Manitou drin
> 
> ...



Nanu, wenn kein 05er, was denn dann?


----------



## ibis (2. November 2004)

smokeblowa schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, wenn kein 05er, was denn dann?



das ist nen sondermodell sozusagen das erste st das es gab, ein ufo rahmen in m mit einem helius dh hinterbau, ca200 mmm fw


----------



## Mjöllnir (2. November 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nen sondermodell sozusagen das erste st das es gab, ein ufo rahmen in m mit einem helius dh hinterbau, ca200 mmm fw



Och , warum hast das denn so schnell aufgelöst? Hättest die jungs doch noch ein bissel raten lasen  

Gruß

Kai


----------



## smokeblowa (7. November 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nen sondermodell sozusagen das erste st das es gab, ein ufo rahmen in m mit einem helius dh hinterbau, ca200 mmm fw



Ahso 
Wenn Du den in M hast, wie groß biste eigentlich? (Wenn ich mal so fragen darf!)


----------



## ibis (7. November 2004)

smokeblowa schrieb:
			
		

> Ahso
> Wenn Du den in M hast, wie groß biste eigentlich? (Wenn ich mal so fragen darf!)



180 cm


----------



## smokeblowa (7. November 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> 180 cm



Danke


----------



## cableffm (7. November 2004)

darf ich auch meinen peniszeigen?


----------



## smokeblowa (7. November 2004)

cableffm schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich auch meinen peniszeigen?



Les Dir bitte mal die Forumsregeln durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (7. November 2004)

@ smokeblowa, glaubst du er liest sich die forumsregeln durch nur weil DU es ihm sagst ????         




@ cableffm, hättest lieber schreiben sollen ... darf ich auch meinen conjo zeigen????     
grüß den mike mal von mir




euer alex


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

@ Cableffm ... Du hast Post !


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> @ smokeblowa, glaubst du er liest sich die forumsregeln durch nur weil DU es ihm sagst ????
> euer alex



Wäre aber evtl. besser


----------



## smokeblowa (7. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> @ smokeblowa, glaubst du er liest sich die forumsregeln durch nur weil DU es ihm sagst ????



Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und man kann es ja mal versuchen 
Man berichtet ja von Fällen, wo es geholfen haben soll


----------



## fatali (7. November 2004)

smokeblowa schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und man kann es ja mal versuchen
> Man berichtet ja von Fällen, wo es geholfen haben soll




bei mir hats nicht geholfen, ist auch gut so das ich von dem sauhaufen weg bin!     
ist ja nicht böse gemeint gewesen, nur wer liest sich die durch und ändert sich danach?? KEINER! also!

also conjos, lasst uns in frieden biken!!!!


----------



## cableffm (7. November 2004)

lol


----------



## smokeblowa (7. November 2004)

fatali schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hats nicht geholfen, ist auch gut so das ich von dem sauhaufen weg bin!



Na, so ganz wech wohl immer noch nicht wa  



			
				fatali schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja nicht böse gemeint gewesen, nur wer liest sich die durch und ändert sich danach?? KEINER! also!



Och, vielleicht doch ein paar!!!



			
				fatali schrieb:
			
		

> also conjos, lasst uns in frieden biken!!!!



Genau... wenn man denn derzeit was hätte, wo man die ganzen schönen Teile einbauen könnte


----------



## fatali (7. November 2004)

smokeblowa schrieb:
			
		

> Na, so ganz wech wohl immer noch nicht wa




jap, ich bin immer noch dabei aber nur um zu lesen und bilder schaue.

ich beobachte dein projekt schon lange, bin gespannt was es wird nach dem pech mit dem kona   

eine frage, ist der rahmen nach meinem geschmack????


----------



## Torsten (8. November 2004)

Leute, Leute,
entweder Ihr kommt zum Thema zurück, oder ich mache den Thread hier dicht!!!
Und lest Euch bitte die Forumregeln durch!!! 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## splatternick (8. November 2004)

Hier ist meins!
Hätte da noch eine Frage: welche Gabel passt am besten zum Helius FR mit FOX Vanilla RC? Sollte 140-150mm haben und ne 180er-200er Scheibe vertragen...
Grüße Nick


----------



## Kettenbeißer (8. November 2004)

Bau doch ne MZ 150 rein oder die neue Fox. Gibt ja mittlerweile genug Longtravel Enduro Gabeln oder Freerider light Gabeln oder Freeride Gabeln oder Hardcore Cross Country *böser-Federweg* gabeln.


----------



## yellow2blue (10. November 2004)

Im Aufbau....
(<<<<<< bessere Fotos links)


----------



## Bikefreak (14. November 2004)

Unter diesen Link findet ihr mein geliebtes Nicolai 2mxtb ... http://www.8ung.at/bike1/nico.jpg


----------



## smokeblowa (14. November 2004)

Bikefreak schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesen Link findet ihr mein geliebtes Nicolai 2mxtb ... http://www.8ung.at/bike1/nico.jpg



Sehr schick, aber die Kettenführung und der Sattel verursachen bei mir Brechreiz. Die passen irgendwie nicht an so ein feines Stück.


----------



## fatali (14. November 2004)

Bikefreak schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesen Link findet ihr mein geliebtes Nicolai 2mxtb ... http://www.8ung.at/bike1/nico.jpg




schön heavy duty zum moschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (8. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal ein aktuellere Bilder von meinem Helius DH. Ein altes Bild ist ja auf der ersten oder zweiten Seite hier im Thread.

Diese Bilder sind jedoch auch nicht ganz aktuell, das silberne Kettenblatt hab ich gegen ein schwarzes getauscht. 

Schwarz hat was find ich...

Hier die Links:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1471
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1470


----------



## machero (8. Dezember 2004)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarz hat was find ich...



schwarz rulzzz 

schönes bike hast du da


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Dezember 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> schwarz rulzzz
> 
> schönes bike hast du da



...bis auf die Schlaufe in der Bremsleitung


----------



## Kerschi (10. Dezember 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis auf die Schlaufe in der Bremsleitung



Ja, ist klar.... die Leitung wird selbstverständlich vor Beginn der nächsten Saison gekürzt.

*grossesehrenwort*


----------



## zyco (13. Dezember 2004)

So,
endlich ist es soweit mein BMXTB bekommt seine ersten Komponenten...

Hier eine kleine Einstimmung auf das baldige fertige BeerMXTB


----------



## cubebiker (13. Dezember 2004)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> endlich ist es soweit mein BMXTB bekommt seine ersten Komponenten...
> 
> Hier eine kleine Einstimmung auf das baldige fertige BeerMXTB


Das ist echt absolut Porno!!!
Geile Farbe!
Fett!

*Sprachlos!*


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Dezember 2004)

Ist das nun halb voll oder halb leer?


----------



## Fuback (17. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen!

Naa ich würde sagen momentan noch halb leer, aber bald dann wohl mal halb voll.        

Da muss ich ja wohl auch mal gnibsn und meine Waldcouch hier reinbringen, da ich meine Farbe hier noch net gesehen habe.

Also noch etwas geduld.


----------



## fatali (17. Dezember 2004)

mittel voll   


@ fuback


dein gif in der sig ist aus krystal steal trained teens , direkt am anfang, einer meiner lieblingsfilme


----------



## Fuback (19. Dezember 2004)

So!!!

Nu bin ich mal gespannt, ob mein Hocker hier erscheint!

Das ist also meiner.
Welch freue auch zu der elitären Gruppierung der Nicolaibesitzer zu gehören und in guter Gesellschaft ist er ja hier auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2004)

bitte dämpfer tauschen!
Danke!

ansonsten geil, vorbau ist aber auch nicht mein fall.


----------



## CrossNikX (19. Dezember 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> bitte dämpfer tauschen!
> Danke!



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


nik


----------



## Fuback (20. Dezember 2004)

Joooaaa!

Sollte man eigentlich machen, aber dieser Chinaböller funktioniert echt nicht schlecht.
Habe den gerade vor 2 Wochen von DNM bekommen zum Testen, weil der letzte mal wieder geplatzt ist.
Im gegensatz zu dem funtzt das Teil wirklich gut, auch mit wippen beim treten und so.


----------



## zyco (31. Dezember 2004)

So, ich habs endlich fahrbereit, naja, mehr oder weniger. 

Fahren kann's nur mit dem Anhalten ist's noch ein wenig kritisch... (Hackenbremse)
Aber auch so schon ein Traum von einem Bike - derbe verspielt. 






Die restlichen Teile folgen hoffentlich bald und dann gibt's auch mal OutdoorFotos, wenn's das Wetter in HH zulässt 

Ist nur am regnen...

So long einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Buddy (2. Januar 2005)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Helius CC, leider schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## zyco (2. Januar 2005)

Schick schauts aus...

Kommt noch ein anderer Dämpfer rein ?
Der RS passt imo irgendwie nicht zu der restlichen Ausstattung.


----------



## Buddy (2. Januar 2005)

Vorerst bleibt der RS, wird aber wohl bald durch einen DT ersetzt, mal schauen. Die Talas ist auch erstmal zur Probe, liebäugle noch mit einer Pace...


----------



## elendil (2. Januar 2005)

DT und Pace kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, genau diese beiden Teile zieren meinen ebenfalls mattschwarzen Helius CC Rahmen...


----------



## Mira (3. Januar 2005)

Uiuiui, Hamburg wird zum Nicolai Standort! 

Komme ja viel rum und seh viele Bikes in der City, aber bisher nur einen einzigen Nicolai Fahrer!
Das wird ja anscheinend bald anders.

@zyco, wo biste denn unterwegs mit dem Teil (ist mal farblich was anderes )?

@Buddy, doch kein Nonius? Vom Helius hat man auch bestimmt mehr. Schickschick! Biste zufrieden (mit dem Rahmen fahrtechnisch)? Ist doch selber aufgebaut?


Ich werd heute oder morgen mit meinem Nicolai anfangen - mir graut schon vor'm Innenlager Einbau, das alte wird bestimmt kettenlinientechnisch nicht passen (ich hab ja immer so ein Glück ).
Vielleicht poste ja mal ein paar "Geburtsbilder"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (3. Januar 2005)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> @Buddy, doch kein Nonius? Vom Helius hat man auch bestimmt mehr. Schickschick! Biste zufrieden (mit dem Rahmen fahrtechnisch)? Ist doch selber aufgebaut?



Ja, ist selbst aufgebaut, macht halt am meisten Spaß und man hat ein individuelles Bike...

Bin das Bike bisher nur kurze Strecken gefahren, auch nur auf Straße und Feldwege, aber macht schon nen guten Eindruck, spricht sehr sensibel an. Die Fox finde ich noch recht ruppig, liegt aber wohl daran, dass die noch eingefahren werden muss. Die Pace reizt mich jedoch auch zunehmend  

Baust Du Dir auch ein Helius CC auf ? Welche Farbe und an welche Ausstattung hast Du gedacht ?


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2005)

zum Thema Hamburg.....meine Mühle....


----------



## Eliot (5. Januar 2005)

Man, da hast du dir ja eins der unmöglichsten Formate zum posten ausgesucht!! 

Probier's mal hiermit:

[Edit @Henrik: Etwas persönlicher bitte, wir haben uns doch auf der Hausmesse kennengelernt!  So besser? ]


----------



## zyco (5. Januar 2005)

@Mira: Da ich das gute Stück noch nicht einmal fertig habe, kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen wo ich damit so fahre. Wird wohl Richtung Pinneberg und Harburger Berge gehen. Zumindest bis es mich in den "Süden" zieht (voraussichtlich im April), dann werde ich persönlich Lübbrechtsen und Umgebung unsicher machen 

@kitor: Speicher das Bild mal in ner höheren Auflösung und als *.jpg. Dann kann man a) mehr erkennen und b) können das dann wohl ein paar mehr öffnen. Ansonsten nettes Bike...

[na, da war einer schneller, aber ne höhere Auflösung kann trotzdem nicht schaden]


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2005)

...danke!

ich wunder mich immernoch wieso ich das mit den Fotos nicht hinbekomm. Kenn mich eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber bei mir heisst es immer, "Bild zu groß" oder ähnliches.

Kann mir mal jemand helfen?


ich weiss off topic....


----------



## Eliot (5. Januar 2005)

Bei Photoshop versuche mal das Bild zu öffnen und dann die Größe unter Image->Image Size anzupassen.
Dann File->Save for Web und dann noch evtl. rechts die Qualität anpassen. Format JPEG. Links unten siehst du dann die Dateigröße.
Du kannst am einfachsten dein Bild in dein Fotoalbum hier im Forum hochladen und dann darauf verlinken indem du mit der rechten Taste auf das Bild gehst, Adresse kopierst, und dann im Post oben in der Leiste das Bild anklicken zum Bild einfügen. Adresse reinkopieren und schon ist es da... 

Wenn du ein Bild hier im Forum anhängen möchtest, gibt es eine maximale Größe an Pixel und Dateigröße, das kann man mit der o.g. Methode umgehen und es ist direkt in dein Post eingebunden.

Alles klar? Wenn nicht, kannst du mir eine PM schicken! 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (6. Januar 2005)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Baust Du Dir auch ein Helius CC auf ? Welche Farbe und an welche Ausstattung hast Du gedacht ?




Nein, ein Saturn. War allerdings eher ein "Spontan"- Kauf . Na, mal sehen. Ein Helius ist jedenfalls vielseitiger....
Momentan hab ich allerdings ein bissel Stress, vor allem weil ich bei der Marta komplett die Leitungen austauschen muss, da die zu kurz sind, fast 50,- wollen die dafür haben, für zwei Popelleitungen...außerdem passt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht, die Zugverlegung von zwei zusätzlichen Lockoutleitungen macht mir auch noch Sorgen und dann weiss ich gar nicht, wie ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel die Verstärkungsstrebe über dem Dämpfer wieder adäquat anbringen soll, weil ich den Dämpfer zwecks Anbringung des Remote Lockout ausbauen musste undundund - glücklicherweise passt wenigstens mein altes Innenlager.
So'n Fully aufzubauen ist echt stressig.


@Buddy, welche Pace meinst Du denn? Haben ja stattliche Preise...


----------



## lukeseinmoped (6. Januar 2005)

Tach auch,

so ein ein pic von meinem BMXTB. Macht echt spaß das teil, wei für mich gemacht.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/87702/sort/1/size/medium/cat/2/page/1

gruß luke


----------



## kitor (6. Januar 2005)

so.....hoffentlich klappt es jetzt mit dem Bild.....

Danke für die Hinweise...

CU


----------



## Buddy (6. Januar 2005)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ein Saturn. War allerdings eher ein "Spontan"- Kauf . Na, mal sehen. Ein Helius ist jedenfalls vielseitiger....
> Momentan hab ich allerdings ein bissel Stress, vor allem weil ich bei der Marta komplett die Leitungen austauschen muss, da die zu kurz sind, fast 50,- wollen die dafür haben, für zwei Popelleitungen...außerdem passt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht, die Zugverlegung von zwei zusätzlichen Lockoutleitungen macht mir auch noch Sorgen und dann weiss ich gar nicht, wie ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel die Verstärkungsstrebe über dem Dämpfer wieder adäquat anbringen soll, weil ich den Dämpfer zwecks Anbringung des Remote Lockout ausbauen musste undundund - glücklicherweise passt wenigstens mein altes Innenlager.
> So'n Fully aufzubauen ist echt stressig.
> 
> ...



Wow, 50  is aber happig, da bin ich ja froh, dass bei mir alles gepasst hat  

Naja, die Fox war auch net günstiger. Habe die Pace RC40 ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Mira (6. Januar 2005)

@kitor, heisses Sofa !!!!

@Buddy, und die soll besser als die Fox Talas sein? Bist Du sie schon mal gefahren (bei dem Preis...)?


----------



## elendil (6. Januar 2005)

Mira 
@Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist besser und günstiger als die Talas. Ich bin von Psylo SL über Talas R auf eine Pace RC40 umgestiegen. Ich habe keine 600,- Euro für die Gabel gezahlt, dafür bekommst du keine vergleichbar ausgestattete Talas, auch wenn es die gäbe. Denn die Pace hat einen variablen Federweg (100-130mm), der wie U-Turn bei Rock Shox verstellt wird (gleiches Prinzip, Kennlinie bleibt gleich). Dann kann man die Gabel noch absenken auf Knopfdruck wie beim ETA von MZ. Dieser Lockout deaktiviert sich ab einer einstellbaren Schwelle. Zug- und Druckstufe sind natürlich auch extern einstellbar. Dazu eine sehr gute Optik und ein für eine stahlgefederte Gabel geringes Gewicht von ca. 1800g (je nach Schaftlänge). Und funktionieren tut sie auch sehr gut: gutes Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung. Wobei die Talas auch eine sehr feine Gabel ist, ganz klar.


----------



## kitor (7. Januar 2005)

> @kitor, heisses Sofa !!!!



ich weiss! Halb HH ist auf dieses Sofa scharf


----------



## Püttrocker (7. Januar 2005)

Aktuelles Bild von meinem


----------



## Püttrocker (7. Januar 2005)

Nochmal ein kleiner Leckerbissen  
Gruß an Dual Rambo


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Januar 2005)

Da war doch früher eine Shiver drauf oder ? Wie viel birngt es eigentlich auf die Waage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helius_fr (8. Januar 2005)

So, hab endlich auch ne Cam und kan meins mal ablichten.


----------



## Freeride Benni (8. Januar 2005)

@ Püttrocker: Man    also das ist ja mal der Hammer, echt geil!


----------



## Püttrocker (8. Januar 2005)

Das bringt irgendwas zwischen 26 und 27 kg auf die Waage. Ja, früher war ne Shiver dran!


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2005)

Der Rahmen war schon öfters bei ebay drin, nur wollte ihn keiner.
Nun endlich konnte ich mich mit dem Verkäufer einigen.

Längeres Sitzrohr mit extra Gusset, Zugführung nur für Rohloff    

Ein paar Teile werden noch geändert, z.B. Kettenführung,Sattelstütze, eventuell Sattel. 
Auch die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt und die Züge der Rohloff durch die vorgesehenen Ösen gelegt.

Gruss


----------



## gerry (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
taja ich dachte es ist fertig aber eine t8 gefiel nir besser als die jr t  und der lenkwinkel ist geradezu ideal!


----------



## Freeride Benni (22. Januar 2005)

Ach du schei*e is das geil!!    
Wow, echt der Hammer! Nur bitte den Sattel etwas mehr nach oben richten dann siehts TOP!! aus. Aber auch so geil... mega geil!   
Benni


----------



## gerry (22. Januar 2005)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du schei*e is das geil!!
> Wow, echt der Hammer! Nur bitte den Sattel etwas mehr nach oben richten dann siehts TOP!! aus. Aber auch so geil... mega geil!
> Benni



Danke   
der Sattel an dieser Sattelstütze muss leider so bleiben, weil das ist meine bergaufquälrauszieh Sattelstütze. Ja ich mach damit auch bis 2000 hm aber meistens 1000 hm nach oben (Yeah)
Aber du hast völlig recht, pervers  naja die andere Stütze mit dem ich nur runter fahr (sehr gekürzt) steckt im Scream und das hängt daran an der Decke.
Aber ich mach morgen noch ein Bild mit der "richtigen" Sattelstellung.

Gruss Gerry


----------



## Freeride Benni (22. Januar 2005)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. Januar 2005)

Hier mein FR/DH 2mxtb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (23. Januar 2005)

Auch sehr gut! ...man was sind das alles für geile Bikes!


----------



## houzemusic (23. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen war schon öfters bei ebay drin, nur wollte ihn keiner.
> Nun endlich konnte ich mich mit dem Verkäufer einigen.




1. Geiles Bike   
2. Geile Vorbausammlung an der Wand   
3. und wie schaffst Du es bei dem Sofa den Bezug so drüberzukriegen bei meinem passte der vor und hinten nicht...hätte ich wohl doch mal tauschen sollen   

greetz houze


----------



## WODAN (23. Januar 2005)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Geiles Bike
> 2. Geile Vorbausammlung an der Wand
> 3. und wie schaffst Du es bei dem Sofa den Bezug so drüberzukriegen bei meinem passte der vor und hinten nicht...hätte ich wohl doch mal tauschen sollen
> 
> greetz houze



Hi!

1. Danke   
2. Man sieht nur die Hälfte von der Sammlung, weiter oben sind noch einige alte Syncros Vorbauten
3.Hast Du den Bezug auch richtig rum ?    Bei uns paßte er einwandfrei. Eigentlich untypisch für Ikea.

Gruss


----------



## Mudstud (24. Januar 2005)

Dann poste ich mein Spielzeug doch auch noch kurz rein:






Für alle, die sich Sorgen machen: 
1. Der Fizik Atlas ist inzwischen ausgestauscht worden gegen einen schlanken Fizik Pavé (eigentlich ein Rennrad-Sattel und damit das pure Gegenteil vom Atlas).
2. An Stelle der Conti Diesel, die nach einem halben Jahr plötzlich rapid-rabiaten Verschleiss zeigten (Risse im Reifenbett, wohl wegen Kalkstein-Brocken in den Alpen), fahr ich jetzt Schwalbe's Big Betties.
3. An Stelle der Gustav M kommt im Frühling eine Mono M4 von Hope aufs Bike. Dann sollte die Fuhre wieder 16 statt 17 Kilo wiegen (so wie aufm Bild hatte mein Baby 17.1 Kilo - und damit für die BMX-Bahn etwas Übergewicht    )


----------



## race-dog (24. Januar 2005)

@ Mudstud

Endlich mal wieder nen Ufo, dachte schon die sind ausgestorben


----------



## Kettenbeißer (24. Januar 2005)

Also wenn wir schon dabei sind   


Hab mein Ufo auch mal wieder etwas aufgemöbelt mit neuem Lenker und neuer Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bersi (24. Januar 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 1. Danke
> 2. Man sieht nur die Hälfte von der Sammlung, weiter oben sind noch einige alte Syncros Vorbauten
> ...



ne headset-kappe von synscros hätteste nicht zufällig über?

hab hier noch nen schönnen dh-vorbau rumliegen der eigentlich gerippt werden möchte, aber diese blöde kunststoffkappe ist mir mal kaputt gegangen...

sry 4 offtopic

bzw schöne bikes hier, wenn meins da ist werd ichs auch mal reinstellen


----------



## rosette (24. Januar 2005)

Hier ist mein Hobel.


----------



## fatali (24. Januar 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> mit neuem Lenker und neuer Gabel




ich vermisse euch beide     



@ kettenbeißer, sieht sehr sehr racig aus!!!
feines teil!


----------



## kitor (24. Januar 2005)

> Hier ist mein Hobel.



Na das ist was, ne alte Virus Schwinge wenn ich mich nicht irre und ne Dämpferaufnahme von 2003 am Hauptrahmen. wie kommts?


----------



## Onkel marc (24. Januar 2005)

Noch eins!


----------



## rosette (25. Januar 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist was, ne alte Virus Schwinge wenn ich mich nicht irre und ne Dämpferaufnahme von 2003 am Hauptrahmen. wie kommts?




Die Schminge ist vom Bass LT, der Rahmen auch. Der Hauptrahmen wurde nur entsprechend auf ´2003 upgedatet und mit Unterschrift vom Chef abgesegnet


----------



## gerry (26. Januar 2005)

hier noch mal mein nucleon in äkschn über meinem bikehändler


----------



## bad ass (27. Januar 2005)

Die beiden ufo´s sind ja mal geil!
hier mal meins:
Rahmen steht zum verkauf


----------



## gerry (27. Januar 2005)

Püttrocker schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ein kleiner Leckerbissen
> Gruß an Dual Rambo



Hi,
wievil wiegt so ein nucleon dh? komplett mit alles ohne untertreibungen?

ciao gerry


----------



## Eliot (27. Januar 2005)

Püttrocker schrieb:
			
		

> Das bringt irgendwas zwischen 26 und 27 kg auf die Waage. Ja, früher war ne Shiver dran!


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...   

Aber bei dem Hammerteil kann ich verstehen, dass du nur auf die Fotos gestarrt hast!  

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry (27. Januar 2005)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...



Ups, tatsächlich steht das da *schäm* . Aber du hast absolut recht, ich hatte nur mehr die Nucleons vor Augen  

Gerry


----------



## zyco (31. Januar 2005)

!!! ENDLICH FERTIG !!!














​
Wurde auch mal Zeit...
Mein kleines BMXTB ist (fast) komplett. Im Laufe des Frühjahres werden noch Schaltung und Kettenführung folgen, aber so ist's erstmal fertig für erste Ausfahrten...


----------



## <Freireiter> (3. Februar 2005)

Hier mal mein kleines    schwarzes Helius


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Februar 2005)

@ Freireiter 


Nun ist die hose vorne feucht


----------



## fatali (3. Februar 2005)

also mit dem ST hätte ich auch meine freude


----------



## Freeride Benni (3. Februar 2005)

Jo, das ST ist schon hübsch! 
Nur ich finde es etwas komisch ne Shiver im Bike zu haben und dann immer noch 3-Kränze zu fahren.
Also nichts gegen die Gabel, habe sie mir auch bestellt!! So kommt es wie ein Tourenfully mit DH-Ausstatung rüber...


----------



## Scherge (3. Februar 2005)

hallo,
hier mein nagelneues 2005er Helius FR in Large. Black is beautiful   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/96215/size/big/sort/1/cat/500

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/96210/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## Dirty Rider (3. Februar 2005)

So sieht meins nun aus...gestern fertig geworden.


----------



## <Freireiter> (4. Februar 2005)

@Freeride Benni
Ich fahr damit auch Touren! und ohne 3 Kettenblätter tust dich da sonst ein bischen schwer und Rohloff ist mir zu teuer.  Soll halt für alles zu gebrauchen sein, nicht nur für DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Februar 2005)

@diry 

So sollte meins auch aussehen    habe mich dann aber für eine andere Farb-combo entschieden. Leider ist mein Rahmen erst in etwa 3-4 Wochen bei mir   
Nochmals dein Teil schaut super aus ! Ist das ein S ? Wie schwer ist es ?


----------



## Dirty Rider (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ja ist ein S, hätte doch lieber M nehmen sollen, aber nun gut...
Du wirst wohl schon das mit Update und Bremsmomentstütze bekommen oder?

Das Rot war für mich gleich klar, was andres gabs net für den Rahmen 

Hatte zuvor ja die Killer Queen drinne, doch die war überfordert mit dem Hinterbau, nun ist ne Boxxer Team 2005 drin...


----------



## Dirty Rider (4. Februar 2005)

Aja noch vergessen, hat um die 21kg jetzt...


----------



## Eliot (4. Februar 2005)

Echt nur schöne Bikes hier!!!!    



			
				Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich dann aber für eine andere Farb-combo entschieden.


Du machst es ja spannend... 
Wie wird es denn aussehen?

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Dirty Rider (4. Februar 2005)

Hab bissher noch net viele gesehn dessen Farbwahl mir gefallen hat, daher hab ich einfach das Rot genommen...

"British Racing Green" wäre auch eine Idee gewesen...

Aber ich kann sagen, das ein M-Pire einen Glanzlack haben MUSS und nicht matt sein sollte


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Februar 2005)

nun British Racing Green stand zur diskusion. Aber da dies kein RAL Lack ist lies ich es bleiben. Es gibt überigens verschiedene Racing Green. 
Dann wollte ich es in rot mit schwarz eloxierten Umlenkhebel, also so wie jenes von Dirty Rider.
Und dann entschied ich mich für eine Combo wie ich sie schon vor Jahren bei einem Bike gaz ändlich gewollt habe. 
Hauptrahmen Schwarz gepulvert. 
Hinterbau, Dämpferanlenkung sowie die Dämpferschiene in silber eloxiert. 
Dämper habe ich einen DHX 5 bestellt.

Die Anbauteile sind alle Schwarz. Ich übernehme alle Teile die möglich sind von meinem 222. So im groben bedäutet das: 

Gabel: MZ 888 
Steuersatz: Chriss King Steel Set  (neu) 
Vorbau: SND Cycels Pauli 
Lenker: Answer Pro Taper 
Bremsen: Hope M4 03 mit Goodrith Bremsleitungen
Kurbeln: Race Face North Shore DH 
Pedale: DMR V12 
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe Team DH 
Kettenblatt: Middelbrun 
Kettenführung: Roox Rollercoaser
VR Nabe: Hope Bulb
HR Nabe: Ringle (neu) 
Felgen: DT Swiss FR 6.1 (HR neu da ich das alte Rad komplett verkaufe)


@ Diry 

Ich weis nicht ob ich schon eine BMS bekomme. Ich hoffe es jedoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rider (4. Februar 2005)

Naja...ich für meinen Teil vermisse keine BMS...Rahmen fährt sich einfach nur genial.


----------



## dat01x02 (6. Februar 2005)

Mein Bass.
Parts: Rohloff, mavic 321, Maxxis HighRoller 2.1 XC, alter RaceFace kurbel, FSA Lenker und vorbau, Hayes Mag, Z1 2001 Mcr.
Gewicht 15.8kg.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Februar 2005)

Die Blaue Kurbel stört ein bischen aber sonst    Auch wenn mir das Bass an sich nicht gefällt


----------



## machero (7. Februar 2005)

Yeeah endlich wieder neue Bilder am Start 

Das erleichtert die Warteizeit aufs eigene Nicolai ungemein 
Weiter so, Leute!!


----------



## ewoq (7. Februar 2005)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht meins nun aus...gestern fertig geworden



die aufkleber auf der felge stören ein bisschen, ansonsten megaaa.


----------



## Püttrocker (9. Februar 2005)

Was mich persönlich am M-Pire stört is das das Sitzrohr in S so kurz is und dadurch das Oberrohr so stark hinten abfällt, ich würde mir den Rahmen in M nehmen. Ansonsten Top


----------



## Püttrocker (9. Februar 2005)

@ Bergaufbremser
Was gibts denn für verschiedene B. Racing Greens? Und wieso is das keine RAL Farbe? Nicolai bietet die doch an!? (Moosgrün)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. Februar 2005)

Moosgrün ist Moosgrün und nicht B.Racing Green auch wenn das so auf der Nicolai Page beschrieben ist. 

Ich ging in einem Farbladen bei mir um die Ecke welcher sehr kompetent ist. Als ich mich nach B. Racing Green erkundete legte er mir einen Ordner hin bei welchem alle Racing Green`s und alle anderen Farben drin sind von den Marken Jaguar, Rover und noch einer dritten (weis nicht mehr welchen) die seit 1930 oder so auf den Markt kamen.
Da gibt es zum Beispiel Racing Greens mit Gold oder Silber glitter drinn. Aber auch welche ohne. Der Farbton war um teil auch dunkler oder heller. Es gibt sehr vilele Variationen. Also ich war doch überrascht. Das Moosgrün im übrigen hat schon eine gewisse ändlichkeit mit einem Racing Green. Es ist aber keines, denn wer würde sich schon einen edlen Jaguar in einer RAL Farbe kaufen ? Also ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Püttrocker (9. Februar 2005)

Achso, jetz bin ich schlauer  Also das Nicolai Moosgrün sieht schon sehr gut aus in glänzend, und dann mit weißen Aufklebern


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. Februar 2005)

ja das habe ich mir gedacht. Geh mal in einen Farb Laden und frag dort nach einer Farbpalette für B.Racing Green. Wenn er gut ausgerüstet ist wirst du schon sehen was ich meine. 

Ach ja in 3 Wochen ist Liefertermin für mein M-Pire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Leider habe ich noch kein vollständiges Bike und nur den Rahmen. Aber die Teile sollten nun im Laufe nächster Woche eintrudeln und irgendwann kann ich es dann auch mal rann nehmen! 
Hier ein Bild, das wir im Laden aufgenommen haben, vom Rahmen. Wie ich finde macht der auch schon einiges her... 
Grüße!

nico

Nachtrag: Sagt mal Leute, spinn ich, oder ist da die normale Helius ST Schwinge dran verbaut? Eigentlich sollten da die Lambdakettenstreben dranne, aber ich erkenne gerade kein Unterschied zwischen diesen und den Serienkettenstreben?!


----------



## Freeride Benni (10. Februar 2005)

Na die sind doch gleich, also vom Helius und Lambda...


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2005)

MMh,.. also ich glaube nicht ganz...
Anbei noch zwei Bilder. Das Linke von nem Lambda, das Rechte von nem Helius. Man beachte das Innere der roten Kreise...
Ist dieser Zipfel, der bei der Lambdaschwinge mehr ist als bei der Heliusschwinge dei nicht weggelassene Umwerferausfräsung. Oder andersrum. Wurde dieser, beim Helius fehlende, Zipfel wegen des Umwerfers bei der Standarthelius schwinge weggelassen? Wenn ja, dann hätte mein Rahmen eine Standartschwinge... 

Habe auch mal dem Falco ne Mail geschickt. Hoffentlich antwortet der mir Morgen, sonst kann ich das ganze Wochenende nicht zur Ruhe kommen... 

nico

Nachtrag: Noch besser ist das Ganze auf folgenden Bildern zu erkennen:
Lambda ST:http://nicolai.net/05/download-area/imgs/range-05/lambda-st.jpg
Helius ST: http://nicolai.net/05/download-area/imgs/range-05/helius-st.jpg


----------



## houzemusic (11. Februar 2005)

Moin,

also für mich ist das ein "normales" Helius mit Helius Schwinge, aber wieso willst Du denn die Lambda Schwinge am Heck haben, das würde mit der Zuckführung ja schon gar nicht hinhauen.

houze


----------



## Püttrocker (11. Februar 2005)

Na, die Zugführungen kann man doch an die richtige Stelle schweißen lassen


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2005)

also für mich schaut das nach einer lamda schwinge aus.


----------



## houzemusic (11. Februar 2005)

Püttrocker schrieb:
			
		

> Na, die Zugführungen kann man doch an die richtige Stelle schweißen lassen



stimmt wohl   


houze


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2005)

Also der Rahmen soll nur mit Rohloff gefahren werden, wesswegen die Zugführung auch anders sind als bei Shimano.

Habe gestern voller Furcht noch mal ne Mail an den Falco geschrieben und heute Morgen die Antwort bekommen. Ich habe ihm ein Bild des Rahmens mitgeschickt und der hat gesagt es sei eine Lambdaschwinge. Die normale Heliusschwinge hat eine Umwerferausfräsung im Yoke...
Nun frage ich mich aber, was ist denn der Yoke?! 
Naja, hauptsache die dicke Schwinge... 
Ganz nach Snatchmanier: Schwer ist gudd, schwer ist zuverlässig... (Vielleicht kommts ja einem bekannt vor! )
Grüße!

nico

Nachtrag: Bin nun schlauer, habe hier im Forum was zum Yoke (=Joch) gefunden...


----------



## Püttrocker (11. Februar 2005)

Wenn sie mal klemmt kannst du sie deinem Gegner über den Kopf ziehen......    (ich hoffe er hats so(oder so ähnlich) gesagt, der gute alte Boris)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (11. Februar 2005)

Püttrocker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie mal klemmt kannst du sie deinem Gegner über den Kopf ziehen......    (ich hoffe er hats so(oder so ähnlich) gesagt, der gute alte Boris)



Is zwar glaube ich nicht der ganaue Wortlaut, aber ich sehe ich habe hier einen Kenner...


----------



## Püttrocker (12. Februar 2005)

Naja, man kann sich ja nich alles merken


----------



## Volkspunk (12. Februar 2005)

Endlich ist mein BMXTB da!!!
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Porno-Bike


----------



## C!T (12. Februar 2005)

@Volkspunk

geilll   

Ohne Frontdisc ....
...dann aber ab Barspins trainieren! *g*


----------



## Volkspunk (12. Februar 2005)

Danke, Danke!!!


----------



## Lamyluu (13. Februar 2005)

meinz..
große scheiben in ein paar wochen,
neue laufräder und dämpfer in ein paar monaten wenn nicht gar jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (13. Februar 2005)

Sehr, sehr schicke!!


----------



## Fränky G. (15. Februar 2005)

Hier mein Nucleon TST...


----------



## Püttrocker (15. Februar 2005)

Fett  Ich will auch so eins


----------



## Kettenbeißer (15. Februar 2005)

Da bist du nicht der einzige....


----------



## nationrider (15. Februar 2005)

@Fränky G.

sehr schicke Wohnung !!!! 
achja das Bike:

das sind Schmerzen!!!!!    
damit kann man doch sicher auch nen paar chic´s klarmachen  
nee ernsthaft, da fehlen mir die Worte ! ein superb´ würds halbwegs treffen...


----------



## Mr.Radical (16. Februar 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Nucleon TST...



Geiler geht´s nimma!


----------



## Testmaen (18. Februar 2005)

Zufällig auf einer japanischen HP gefunden.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig auf einer japanischen HP gefunden.



 Die haben anscheinend nicht nur Ahnung von Elektronik und Videospielen...


----------



## TSprayer (18. Februar 2005)

Sowas nenn´ich Superior Pimp Style!!  
Netter Gesamteindruck!
Das gilt natürlich für alle gezeigten Räder! (Insbesondere der
Bierrahmen ist mal was Neues..)

Grüße TSprayer


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. Februar 2005)

bei dem Japan Bild: Schaut mal im Hintergrund die vielen White Gabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig auf einer japanischen HP gefunden.



bei dem wöllt ich mal die restekiste ausräumen...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (18. Februar 2005)

Hab beim www.teamnicolai.com ein schönes M-pire gefunden. Die Gabel hab ich ab nächster Woche auch drin und dann gibts natürlich Fotos.


----------



## Mudstud (18. Februar 2005)

@ MTB Nico

Laut Kalle gingen von der ersten Nucleon-Generation (die mit offenem Primärantrieb und dem ganzen Schnickschnack) gegen 75% der Rahmen nach Übersee, und dort zu ca. 2/3 nach Japan und 1/3 nach Nordamerika.

Yop, die Japaner haben eine Ahnung, was gut ist. Ausser bei Videospielen, wo sie hartnäckig PSII und GameCube der XBox vorziehen - wie kann man bloss...

@ Fränky G.
Kann leider kein Bild sehen, würds aber zu gerne - kannste das nochmals posten? G-Boxx rulez - auch, weils keine Teile von Shimano verwendet.  
Kann man eigentlich die G-Boxx auch mit DualControl-Hebeln schalten? (Prustgröhlkreischbruahahaha!)


----------



## Customfreak (18. Februar 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich die G-Boxx auch mit DualControl-Hebeln schalten? (Prustgröhlkreischbruahahaha!)



Ich hab gehört, Rohloff arbeitet unter Hochdruck daran endlich von der lästigen Einhandbedienung wegzukommen. Neben der Schaltaufteilung in linke und rechte Hand ist auch eine Integration in das Shimano-Schaltkonzept geplant


----------



## ambiker11 (18. Februar 2005)

Hier nun mein Beitrag zum Thema Nicolai. Da hier fast ausschließlich fette Freerider und Downhill Bikes zu sehen sind, wo ich ehrlich gesagt nur staunen kann.Bei soviel Federweg echt Bandscheibenfreundlich.  Mein Argon   wird von mir fast täglich als Alltagsrad gefahren und hat mir trotz der Rahmennummer 13, im Kölner Großstadtjungel noch nie Unglück bebracht.


----------



## ewoq (18. Februar 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab beim www.teamnicolai.com ein schönes M-pire gefunden.



bruuuuuuuuuutal !!


----------



## Fränky G. (19. Februar 2005)

@ Mudstud:
??? Ich weiß nicht wie ich sie noch posten soll... damit Du sie sehen kannst!
Gehe mal in meine Gallery...


----------



## Eliot (19. Februar 2005)

Probier mal in der Adressleiste aus www.mtb-news.de => www3.mtb-news.de zu machen!

Also http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1754031#post1754031

Hab im Moment auch das Problem, dass einige Bilder nur mit www3 gehen, andere nur mit www, keine Ahnung woran das Liegt...  

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## elendil (19. Februar 2005)

Na dann machen wir doch weiter mit CC-Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (20. Februar 2005)

@elendil

Wirklich nett! 

ich hoffe, du hast passend zu Gabel und Flaschenhalter auch noch einen Carbonlenker


----------



## elendil (20. Februar 2005)

Aber sicher    (Specialized Enduro Carbon S-Works, made by Thomson).


----------



## Kerschi (20. Februar 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab beim www.teamnicolai.com ein schönes M-pire gefunden. Die Gabel hab ich ab nächster Woche auch drin und dann gibts natürlich Fotos.




I hoff das Deine Gabel rot ist und ned die blaue Version wie am Bild vom Kami denn die Rote würd zusammen mit dem roten Hauptrahmen hammergeil aussehn. Bin scho gschpannt!!

Na bis nächste Woch...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (20. Februar 2005)

Ist die Gabel nicht etwas tief für den Rahmen ? Gemäs der Manitou Page baut sie niedriger als die min. Einbauhöhe welche von Nicolai angegeben ist.


----------



## houzemusic (20. Februar 2005)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann machen wir doch weiter mit CC-Bikes:
> [/IMG]



super cool


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. Februar 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Gabel nicht etwas tief für den Rahmen ? Gemäs der Manitou Page baut sie niedriger als die min. Einbauhöhe welche von Nicolai angegeben ist.




Ja theoretisch schon. Ich hab aber shcon mit dem Falco ausgemacht dass ich ihm danach ein Feedback geben werde und ich kanns auch hier im Forum gerne posten.

Vu nix kummt nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (21. Februar 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja theoretisch schon. Ich hab aber shcon mit dem Falco ausgemacht dass ich ihm danach ein Feedback geben werde und ich kanns auch hier im Forum gerne posten.
> 
> Vu nix kummt nix!



Moin moin,
ja kettenbeißer, poste das dann bitte mal. Interessiert mich auch.

Ride on...


----------



## Klomi (23. Februar 2005)

ENDLICH FERTIG !!!!!

Nur die Stahlflexleitung vorne fehlt noch.


----------



## nationrider (23. Februar 2005)

@Klomi:

 auch wenn, der Rahmen schwarz mit silbernen Sticker
nicht sehr selten ist  schön ist der trotzdem, 

welche Rahmengrösse ist das L oder XL (und wie groß bist du?)

was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Lenker (zu starke Kröpfung)..
sind das Trigger ?? bestimmt ne gute Wahl ! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike !!!


----------



## Klomi (23. Februar 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @Klomi:
> 
> auch wenn, der Rahmen schwarz mit silbernen Sticker
> nicht sehr selten ist  schön ist der trotzdem,
> ...





Dankeschön !!
Auch für den Tipp mit der Stylo. Werd ich noch beherzigen. Fahre jedoch mehr Tour als FR (daher auch die stärkere Kröpfung). Habe jedoch das FR dem CC aus Stabilitätsgründen vorgezogen (ca. 92kg bei 1.87). Hatte beide zur Probefahrt (auch dabei L und XL). Wobei wir beim nächsten Punkt wären. Es ist ein L. Auf dem fühlte ich mich einfach wohler.
Stimmt: Schwarz/Silber ist nicht selten. Ursprünglich wollte ich Schwarz/Gelb, hab mich dann doch für das Zeitlose umentschieden. Und wenn´s wirklich wäre, die Aufkleber sind gleich getauscht.
Zum Letzten: Ja, es sind Trigger (X9) und es ist einfach Traumhaft. Auch wenn die Rapidfire ne super Sache waren, ich würde meine Trigger um nichts in der Welt mehr gegen irgendwas eintauschen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## solrider666 (23. Februar 2005)

*Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!*  
Nach knapp 2Monaten iss es jetzt endlich wieder einsatzbereit. Das Pulvern der Gabel hat leider über 6Wochen gedauert.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch Decals und dann isses richtig Geil  Und passend zur Gabel werde ich meinem kleinen noch Nicolai Aufkleber im Weis spendieren.


----------



## Bersi (23. Februar 2005)

6wo gabel beschichten?   wäre ich abgedreht  :respekt:


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (25. Februar 2005)

Als eingefleischter Nicolaijünger, nun hier einmal mein altes M-Pire. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf mein neues Nucleon TST!!!!!!!!!

Und zum Freireiten mein Helius FR.


----------



## N!c (25. Februar 2005)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:
			
		

> Als eingefleischter Nicolaijünger, nun hier einmal mein altes M-Pire.



Das M-Pire sieht in der Farbe ja richtig geil aus...!!   
Wenns nur nicht ganz so schwer wäre...


----------



## Fränky G. (25. Februar 2005)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:
			
		

> Als eingefleischter Nicolaijünger, nun hier einmal mein altes M-Pire. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf mein neues Nucleon TST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und zum Freireiten mein Helius FR.



Sauber, sehr schick die 2 Raketen.. coole Farben !    
Ride on...


----------



## Bersi (25. Februar 2005)

so fettisch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Februar 2005)

Schönes Bike!   

Wenn hier schon einmal die ganze Nicolai Fangemeinde zusammen ist habe ich ein kleines Anliegen!
Ich suche ein auswechselbares Ausfallende für einen 2004er BMXTB Rahmen ohne Schaltauge  
D.h. falls Jemand ein angebrochenes Schaltauge hat, würde ich es gerne nehmen! Fahre nämlich Speedhub und benötige es nicht, außerdem will ich nicht ein neues Ausfallende absägen.
Gruß


----------



## Kettenbeißer (28. Februar 2005)

Hier stehts nun mit Dorado. Muss sagen sie macht sie sehr gut drin, nur der Hinterbau hat halt viel mehr Potenzial, von dem her muss ich mal ausprobieren wie es sich mit weniger federweg hinten fährt.

Achja und die roten Dorado Aufkleber sind schon bestellt, obwohl ichs mit blauen auch ganz schick find


----------



## Freeride Benni (28. Februar 2005)

So, dann will ich auch noch mal meins mit nen paar Änderungen vorstellen    :


----------



## Bersi (28. Februar 2005)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann will ich auch noch mal meins mit nen paar Änderungen vorstellen    :



:top: wo ist eigentlich kalles autogrammsignature auf dem rahmen?


----------



## Freeride Benni (28. Februar 2005)

Das war nicht drauf!!    Aber na ja... er ist auch ohne schön.


----------



## doppelkorn (28. Februar 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier stehts nun mit Dorado. Muss sagen sie macht sie sehr gut drin, nur der Hinterbau hat halt viel mehr Potenzial, von dem her muss ich mal ausprobieren wie es sich mit weniger federweg hinten fährt.
> 
> Achja und die roten Dorado Aufkleber sind schon bestellt, obwohl ichs mit blauen auch ganz schick find





was haste mit den alten decals vor? kann man die noch weiterverwenden wenn du die abgemacht hast?!


----------



## Püttrocker (28. Februar 2005)

Ja, gefällt mir sehr gut, aber mit Roten Decals wäre es noch geiler! Bin mal gespannt wenn die drauf sin, wie es dann aussieht


----------



## Fränky G. (1. März 2005)

@ Kettenbeißer:

Sauber schönes M-Pire mit ner GEILEN Gabel !!!!    

Viel Spass!

Ride on...


----------



## nationrider (2. März 2005)

@ Kettenbeißer

hell of a bitch !!!   

die kiste sieht schon im stand schnell aus...

stinkt die dorado echt gegen den hinterbau ab ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (2. März 2005)

So hier mal mein altes Bass DFR:


----------



## bad ass (3. März 2005)

J.K.R schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal mein altes Bass DFR:


*NICE*


----------



## Fuback (4. März 2005)

Moinsen!

erstmal!

   Seeehr schick!  chööön chwaaz     

Frage:  In dem schönen Bass hier über mir ist der Dämpfer andersrum (also mit dem PiggyBack zum Oberrohr) eingebaut!

Wieso??

... und was bewirkt es?


----------



## Testmaen (4. März 2005)

Fuback schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:  In dem schönen Bass hier über mir ist der Dämpfer andersrum (also mit dem PiggyBack zum Oberrohr) eingebaut!
> 
> Wieso??
> 
> ... und was bewirkt es?



Ich schätze mal, dass sich andersrum die blaue Einstellschraube nur unter grösster Anstrenung drehen lässt, wenn überhaupt.
Vielleicht stösst das Piggyback sogar sonst am Hinterbau an ?!


----------



## Fuback (4. März 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal, dass sich andersrum die blaue Einstellschraube nur unter grösster Anstrenung drehen lässt, wenn überhaupt.
> Vielleicht stösst das Piggyback sogar sonst am Hinterbau an ?!




Neeeeee!    

Aber auch nicht schlecht!
Ich meinte das natürlich anders.
Und zwar den Dämpfer mit dem PiggyBack nach unten, aber an der Sattelstangenseite am Hinterbau montiert. (um 180° gedreht und PG nach unten)


----------



## JDEM (4. März 2005)

Der Dämpfer war einfach so rum gedreht um gut an Vorspannung und Druckstufe zu kommen, die Zugstufe liess sich sehr leicht drehen, deswegen konnte die auch ruhig zwischen Hinterbau montiert sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (4. März 2005)

Wie rum is schnurz piep egal. HAuptsache man kommt an die Knöppe

Gruß

Kai


----------



## chridsche (7. März 2005)

...und sie fliegen doch!!!!!!!!
...wieder eins in Hamburg aufgetaucht


----------



## rm7 (7. März 2005)

chridsche schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sie fliegen doch!!!!!!!!
> ...wieder eins in Hamburg aufgetaucht




Wunderschönes UFO... Nur noch Atomlab Aircorp dran, und die Optik wäre perfekt.
mfG


----------



## huster (8. März 2005)

hallo zusammen
möchte euch auch mein NICOLAI vorstellen
Rahmen Helius ST 2005 nur für rohloffausstattung(made from Kalle   himself mit Signatur   )
Nicolai Fett-set
Federgabel JR.T mit 190 mm Federweg
Dämpfer  Fox DH 3.0 
Felgen SUN Double Track
Bremsen Grimeca System 17 200mm Scheiben vorne und hinten(hinten Custommade scheibe gibt es von rohloff   nicht eine 200mm scheibe)
Schaltung Rohloff Speedhub 500/14
Bereifung BIG BETTY
Kurbel und Innenlager Northshore von Race Face
Sattel Azonic Loveseat
Sattelstütze NC-17
Lenker und Vorbau Amoeba Scud DH Klemmung 31.8
Pedale noch   Point Alien 2 aber nicht mehr lang trailpimp von atomlab ist bestellt  

vielen dank fürs lesen euer huster
trail on


----------



## Eliot (8. März 2005)

Bitte gröööööööööööößer!!!  

Seit wann hat Kalle Zeit noch selber zu schweißen?

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Bersi (8. März 2005)

wie tuned man ne  juniorT auf 190?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. März 2005)

Bersi schrieb:
			
		

> wie tuned man ne  juniorT auf 190?



entweder schreibfehler oder innenleben bearbeitet, z.B. neg federn beflexen oder auch Spacer rausnehmen, geht je nach Gabel auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise!

aber erstmal:
Gratulation zum Helius ST im schicken Schwarzen!
Amoeba Scud Lenker / ?Vorbau? leider nicht adequat, Vorbau bricht gerne an der Klappe!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## rascal92 (9. März 2005)

So, dann erweitere ich mal die Sammlung an Heliussen

Grundgedanken war das konziperen eines Marathon/Touren Fully´s,
mit möglichst viel "made in Germany".
Leider ist mir das nicht immer gelungen, aber man muss ja noch was zum basteln haben  

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Helius CC bronce/schwarz elox in L
Gabel : Magura Ronin 110mm
Dämpfer: DT 210L

Schaltung/Nabe HR: Rohloff 500/14 DB schwarz
Nabe VR: Tune King schwarz matt
Felgen: Tune/notube 355
Speichen: DT comp. HR/ DT aerolite VR
Nippel: DT Alu Schw/Gold
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16/17
Kurbel: Tune Fast foot schwarz matt
Innenlager: Tune Sixpack Ti
Kettenblatt: TA 40Z
Kette: Rohloff SLT 99

Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück schwarz
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Sattelklemmung: Tune Würger schwarz

Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-stem M
Lenker: Syntace VRO Bar 7075 12°
Hörnchen: Syntace B2
Lenkerband: Syntace Cork Tape

Steuersatz: Acros AH06 S

Bremsen: Magura Martha

Gruss, rascal92  
Und so sieht es aus:



PS Bessere Auflösung in der Galerie


----------



## elendil (9. März 2005)

Schick und gutes Konzept! Nur "deutsche" Parts, oder vielleicht besser gesagt Parts deutscher Marken wirst du wohl zur Zeit auch nicht schaffen. Wenn du dein Einzugsgebiet auf den deutschsprachigen Raum erweiterst wären auf jeden Fall schon mal die DT Komponenten ok   Dann noch ein Tune Kettenblatt und DT Felgen (ich weiß, dass die schwerer sind, aber wenn schon dann schon...) und du hast es tatsächlich geschafft!


----------



## Mudstud (13. März 2005)

Aktion Weightwatchers für mein UFO:







Sattel: Fizik Pavé mit Titan-Streben statt Fizik Atlas Downhill-Sofa
Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 statt Gustav M
Reifen: Schwalbe BigBetty statt Continental Diesel

Mit schleif-freien Bremsen fährt sich das Teil übrigens deutlich spritziger  

Wer mehr zu den einzelnen Teilen am Bike wissen willen: Bike-Gallery auf www.traildevils.ch besuchen, da gibts noch mehr Bilder und alle Angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxst8 (21. März 2005)

So hier ist endlich das (fast) fertige Nucleon FR.     

Es fehlt nur noch der richtige Vorbau und Lenker und dann ist et perfeckt.

Viel Spass noch beim Biken


----------



## elendil (21. März 2005)

Bis auf die neongrüne Gustav M in Kombination mit den gelben Deemax sehr schön. Aber die oben genannte Kombination ist an sich ja schon schlimm, an dem schönen silbernen Rahmen gleich zweimal... Da besteht unbedingt noch handlungsbedarf!!!


----------



## staller (21. März 2005)

hallo eute !

würd gern mein argon hier rein stellen,aber ich bekomme die pics nicht klein genug.kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie das geht?

danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot (21. März 2005)

Hallo Nürnberger Nicolaifahrer!  

Versuche die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hochzuladen und dann das Bild über einen Link zu deinem Fotoalbum hier einzufügen, alles klar? 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Helius-FR (26. März 2005)

Mal aktuelle pics. von meinem Helius FR 2004:
Das ganze auch noch größer im Fotoalbum


----------



## O.leg (27. März 2005)

Eins FÜr Alles


----------



## nationrider (27. März 2005)

Alles für eins !

grosses Pic in meiner Galerie !


----------



## jenser28 (28. März 2005)

Bin jetzt auch Nicolai fahrer,

von meinem neuen Bike dem Argon CC bin ich voll begeistert.
Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist ein Traum.  









Mehr davon im linken Fenster, in meiner Datei.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

Hier ist mein Helius ST, Baujahr 2003!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (31. März 2005)

Schönes Bike...

Ich will mich da jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ist das nicht ein Helius DH !?
Das DH-Gusset hats ja...


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

Lange Geschichte, war schon mal großes Thema hier im Thread! 2003/2004 hat Nicolai den Rahmen vom DH genommen und hinten die Strebe neu gemacht, ebenso die Anlenkung vom Dämpfer! Es ist also quasi ein Mischling, aber das erste Helius ST!


----------



## zyco (31. März 2005)

Daher weht also der Wind...

Naja, man lernt ja nie aus.
Danke

Wieviel FW hat es denn hinten ? Wie das 04er ST ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

Der Federweg am Heck beträgt 170 mm mit einem 24 " Hinterrad, bei 26 " sind 150 mm Federweg verfügbar.(wie beim Helius DH 03) Deswegen ist auch das 24" Hinterrad verbaut!


----------



## Freeride Benni (31. März 2005)

Hä?! Eins verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wieso ändert sich bei dir der Federweg wenn du ein 24er Laufrad fährst als wenn du ein 26er Laufr. hättest? Er würde sich doch nur ändern wenn dein Dämpfer ein größeren Hub hätte... 
Ich stelle die Frage denn sonst könnte ich das bei mir auch machen. Wurde bei mir auch angegeben das er sich mit einen 24er Laufr. ändern würde. (fahre Bass TFR)


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

naja, habe ich mich wohl doof ausgedrückt! würde ich hinten 26 zoll fahren, würden mir nicht alle ösen der dämpferaufnahme zur verfügung stehen, da sonst das rad am sattelrohr schleifen würde! durch die andere öse, reduziert sich der federweg entsprechend, weil der dämpfer anders angelenkt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (31. März 2005)

Hat nur indirekt mit der Laufradgröße zu tun! Wenn der Dämpfer am obersten Loch eingehängt ist kollidiert der Reifen bei 26 Zoll mit dem Sitzrohr. Deshalb sind 170 mm nur mit 24 Zoll möglich.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

sach ich doch


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. März 2005)

sach ich doch...


----------



## Freeride Benni (31. März 2005)

Achso...


----------



## Mjöllnir (31. März 2005)

timbowjoketown schrieb:
			
		

> sach ich doch...



Ja klar...da hat sich wer vorgedrängt  

Gruß

Kai


----------



## P.eter (8. April 2005)

I visit this forum regularly to take a look at pictures of other Nicolai's.  I studied lots of picture before deciding which color and how to do things.  So I only find it normal to post a picture of my own bike which I just finished.

For more pictures and more information about the bike visit: http://www.lexasoft.com/nicolai 

The color scheme is bronze anodized main frame, black anodized rear end

P.eter


----------



## Freeride Benni (8. April 2005)

Very nice. =)


----------



## Fränky G. (9. April 2005)

Nicolai Nucleon TST 2005 vor neutralem Hintergrund !
Das Bike liegt auf dem Trail wie angesaugt. Dank G-Boxx ist stressfreies Schalten angesagt! Spitze !






Ride on...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. April 2005)

P.eter schrieb:
			
		

> I visit this forum regularly to take a look at pictures of other Nicolai's.  I studied lots of picture before deciding which color and how to do things.  So I only find it normal to post a picture of my own bike which I just finished.
> 
> For more pictures and more information about the bike visit: http://www.lexasoft.com/nicolai
> 
> ...



pleaseshroten the tubes of your disk brakes! Especially the one of your rear brake!

But it is a Beauty! 


Gruß, Stefan


P.S.
das TST ist endgeil!


----------



## Testmaen (9. April 2005)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Nicolai Nucleon TST 2005 vor neutralem Hintergrund !
> Das Bike liegt auf dem Trail wie angesaugt. Dank G-Boxx ist stressfreies Schalten angesagt! Spitze !



WOW !   

Ist das das Mauerwerk hoch zum "Riesen" in KS ?! 

Grüsse, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Driver 55 (9. April 2005)

Fettes TST ! ! !


----------



## Driver 55 (9. April 2005)

So Jungs, hier meine Rakete Nucleon TFR mit FOX 36 RC2 !!!








Gruß Uli !


----------



## Freeride Benni (9. April 2005)

Ohne Scheiß das geilste Bike was ich je gesehen habe...   
Ich habe es mir erst mal Sprachlos angeschaut + als Hintergrund eingestellt. Leider fehlen mir die Finanzen für solch ein Rahmen. Aber ich bin mit meinen Bass auch schon zufrieden.   
Wirklich PORNO!!


----------



## Fränky G. (9. April 2005)

Ja, so sehen die Grundmauern am Riesen aus.

Der Riese lehnt an meinem TST !


----------



## Testmaen (9. April 2005)

hehe .. nice

Wenn man sich den Weg hoch zum Herklues mit der Maschine erarbeitet hat, weiss man aber auch was man getan hat.  Könnt mit meinem Focus-HT schon manchmal abko****. 

Aber dafür ist der Weg runter umso schöner. Was für ne Strecke nimmsten da ?

Ist das TFR eigentlich das von deinem Bruder ? Meine mich erninnern zu können, dass du schonmal nen Pic von nem TFR-Rahmen gepostet hat, der diesem ziiiiemlcih  ähnlich sah.

Grüsse, Micha


----------



## Helius-FR (9. April 2005)

Driver 55 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, hier meine Rakete Nucleon TFR mit FOX 36 RC2 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich brauche Geld   
Muß ich wohl doch am Bahnhof meinen Popo hinhalten um mir sowas leisten zu können...


----------



## Eliot (9. April 2005)

BOOOAAAAH.....  

Sorry, was anderes fällt mir nicht mehr ein! 

Glückwunsch, freue mich für euch!!   

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## C!T (9. April 2005)

göttlich ...  ich bin baff

Fox Fork und Dämpfer ... wenn das nicht das perfekt Fahrwerk ist.
Und erst die Optik ... da passt so ziemlich alles perfekt zum Rahmen.

Ich bin gerade am überlegen... 
Ich glaub ich spar mir nächstes Jahr das Busgeld zur Schule ... ich muss ja nicht immer nach Hause *g* ... könnte ja Nachschicht arbeiten und dann früh gleich von dort in die Schule laufen und schlafen tu ich dann ... *?* halt in den Pausen! Ich glaub wenn ich das einen Jahr durchhalte, habe ich das Geld für so ein N.N. TST oder TFR zusammen.

Als ich meinen Rahmen bei Nicolai bestellt habe, wäre mir ein kleines Missgeschick ganz recht gewesen. Ein falsch platzierter Adressaufkleber mit meinem Name drauf    wäre zu schön gewesen ...und Nucleon TFR und Bass TFR, das ist doch nun fast das Selbe *lol* und von außen sehen die Kartons ja sowieso alle gleich aus.

eric


----------



## Mjöllnir (17. April 2005)

Update jetzt mit Saint Kurbeln und ner Z1 Fr 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2005)

So, habe mein neues Bike zwar schon mal im entsprechenden Helius-Thread gepostet, aber ich stells der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch mal rein.
Die Sattelstütze ist noch nicht endgültig. Ich will mir noch ne Easton bestellen, aber bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen nach zu messen ob die EA 70 passt.
Also hebt die Arme zu Himmel und schaut selbst...






Gruß!

nico


----------



## simoncarve (18. April 2005)

Jaja die Bikes sind schon wichtig...aber man sollte auch ein bisserl an den richtigen Hintergund denken. Hier mein Schätzchen heute aufgenommen am Lake Minnewaska in den Catskills/NY (da wohn ich nämlich jetzt seit einer Woche


----------



## mtb_nico (18. April 2005)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja die Bikes sind schon wichtig...aber man sollte auch ein bisserl an den richtigen Hintergund denken. Hier mein Schätzchen heute aufgenommen am Lake Minnewaska in den Catskills/NY (da wohn ich nämlich jetzt seit einer Woche



Hui! Aber jetzt sag blos du wohnst auch noch in der Hütte auf dem Berg mit Seeblick... Wenn ja, wenn haste denn dafür umlegen müssen? 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## elendil (18. April 2005)

simoncarve schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja die Bikes sind schon wichtig...aber man sollte auch ein bisserl an den richtigen Hintergund denken. Hier mein Schätzchen heute aufgenommen am Lake Minnewaska in den Catskills/NY (da wohn ich nämlich jetzt seit einer Woche



Da ist das Bike doch viel zu klein drauf!!   

Trotzdem schönes Bild und schönes Rad


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. April 2005)

So mein M-Pire ST. Ich mache wenn alles so ist wie ich es möchte nochmals Fotos, dann aber im Sauberem Zustand und bei Sonne. 

So die verbauten Teile 

Rahmen : Nicolai M-Pire ST 


Federung: MZ 888 
 	     Fox DHX 5.0 	

Antrieb: 
Kurbel: Race Face Northshore DH 
Kettenführung: Truvativ (Wird noch getauscht) 
Kettenblatt Midelbrun 44z 
Schwaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shortcage 
Gangschalter: Sram Rocket
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe Team DH 
Kette: Sachs 

Laufräder:
Felge: VR DT Swiss FR. 6.1
Felge: HR DT Swiss FR. 6.1
Nabe: VR Hope Bulp
Nabe: HR Abba SOS 
Reifen: VR Maxxis Minion F 2.5"
Reifen: HR Maxxis Highroller 2.5"

Sonstiges:
Bremse: VR Hope DH 04 mit 03er Mini Hebel 
Bremse: HR Hope M4 
Scheibe: VR 9" 205mm
Scheibe: HR 7" 185mm 
Bremsleitung: VR Goodridge Stahlflex
Bremsleitung: HR Goodridge Stahlflex 
Steuersatz: Chris King Steel Set 
Pedalen: DMR V12 
Lenker: Answer Pro Tamper
Griffe: Odi Lock on 
Vorbau: SND Cycles Pauli 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite  
Sattelstützenklemmung: No Name (wird gegen Hope getauscht)  
Sattel: Sella Italia Flite TT
Schaltzug: No Name (wird noch gegen Nokon getauscht) 

Gewicht: 20.85 Kilos 

















Mehr Bilder in meiner Gallery


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.eter (18. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> pleaseshroten the tubes of your disk brakes! Especially the one of your rear brake!
> 
> But it is a Beauty!
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right!  I noticed it too and got some remarks from other people, but the most important thing for me was to get up and running finally.


----------



## simoncarve (18. April 2005)

@elendil, @mtb_nico

- nein ich wohn nicht auf der Hütte da oben, wäre mir auch zu einsam
- größeres Bild vom Bike? Bitte sehr:


----------



## Krokolie (19. April 2005)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche Geld
> Muß ich wohl doch am Bahnhof meinen Popo hinhalten um mir sowas leisten zu können...



Das würde ich an deiner stelle noch mal überlegen.
Wie willst den hinterher den TFR fahren??       
Gruss.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich an deiner stelle noch mal überlegen.
> Wie willst den hinterher den TFR fahren??
> Gruss.



Zur not stell ich mir den auch in Wohnzimmer bis es wieder geht...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (20. April 2005)

So jetzt hier nochmal meins mit roten Decals:


----------



## MinuteOfAngle (27. April 2005)

Mein BMXTB,














@Driver 55
Sehr geil!

Gruss Marcus

P.S.: Dank an das Team von WatzUp


----------



## Didgi (27. April 2005)

MinuteOfAngle schrieb:
			
		

> Mein BMXTB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

echt schickes bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut   

Ich würd nur den Sattel tauschen, andere Mäntel draufziehen, und evtl. vorne und hinten 24" fahren.

Daniel


----------



## MinuteOfAngle (27. April 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> echt schickes bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt 2,5" Bontranger Big Earl drauf; Sattel, was ist damit? Zu hoch? War nur fürs Foto. Wegen 24": Ist schon ein kompletter Atomlab Laufradsatz in Planung 

Gruss

Marcus


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (6. Mai 2005)

Mein Helius DH

seit Mittwoch, den 04.05.2005, meinem Verlobungstag und dem Tag an dem ich mein Examen gemacht habe, wohnt hier ein Bronze Elox Helius DH in S!!!

Das Votec aus meiner Gallery ist vor einigen Wochen gebrochen. Nun wurde es mehr als gebührend ersetzt! 


Aber schaut selbst...


----------



## nationrider (6. Mai 2005)

Miss Cubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> seit Mittwoch, den 04.05.2005, meinem Verlobungstag und dem Tag an dem ich mein Examen gemacht habe, wohnt hier ein Bronze Elox Helius DH in S!!!



das sind ja gleich 3 Wünsche auf einmal (Ü-Eier)  

sehr schick, nette Farbe, sinnvoller Aufbau mit Z150 (sofern die
Einbauhöhe reicht)   was wiegt das Bike so, 18KG ?

BTW: Sind das Faltreifen von Schwalbe, dann wohl mehr Tour als
Bikepark oder DH he?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C!T (7. Mai 2005)

Dieses hier hat ebenfalls am 04.05.05 das Licht der Welt erblickt   






weitere Bilder 

mfg
eric


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Mai 2005)

Miss Cubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Helius DH
> 
> seit Mittwoch, den 04.05.2005, meinem Verlobungstag und dem Tag an dem ich mein Examen gemacht habe, wohnt hier ein Bronze Elox Helius DH in S!!!



Was sind denn das für Kabelführungen am Unterrohr ? Für Rohloff ?
Sonderwunsch ? Weil so kenne ich das nicht


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

ja drei Wünsche auf einmal. Ich glaube es war tatsächlich der schönste Tag meines bisherigen Lebens...!   
Das Helius wiegt 17,65. Neue Reifen sind schon da. Mit den Minions wird's dann aber auch schwerer... 
Die Zugführung ist tatsächlich für Rohloff. Aber ob's ein Sonderwunsch war kann ich nicht sagen, war ein Ausstellungs-Testmodell.


----------



## Testmaen (7. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch euch beiden!   

Sowohl das bronze-elox am Helius, als auch das racing-rot (oder wie das heisst  ) am Bass sieht mal richtig gut aus.

2 echte Alternativen zu meinem All-Time-*gähn*-Favoriten silber-elox.


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Mai 2005)

@ C!T: 

Sehr sehr schönes Radl!! Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## C!T (7. Mai 2005)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> @ C!T:
> 
> Sehr sehr schönes Radl!! Und wie fährt es sich?



Ich bin positiv beeindruckt.
Hab bloß noch keine Strecke gefunden, die dem Bike gewachsen ist.  

mfg
eric


----------



## Gap______Jumper (14. Mai 2005)

Hoffe die Bilder kommen rüber, man kann sie sehen und ich bekomme positive Kommentare..


----------



## Framekiller (15. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch echt super Radl geworden  und schon absolut durchgestylt mir fällt auf den ersten Blick nichts auf was man noch verbessern könnte, außer den Besitzer vielleicht   (auch haben wollen   ) Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. Mai 2005)

Schankedön!
Naja mir als Besitzer fallen sofort einige Sachen ein, allerdings ist dafür kein Geld mehr da, das muss jetzt erstmal so halten...

Die meisten anderen Räder können sich hier auch sehen lassen (wollt ich nur mal so los werden!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (18. Mai 2005)

hab auch grad mal ein paar bilder von meinem nico gemacht und wollt sie euch nicht vorenthalten...obwohl es ja nicht grad zur dh-fraktion gehört


----------



## Lamyluu (19. Mai 2005)

meinz mit umlakierter bionicon gabel neuen pedalen den großen scheiben.. und ein gscheiter sattel.und neue reifen und. und.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Mai 2005)

Und hier mein Nicolai:


----------



## fab1o (29. Mai 2005)

Lamyluu schrieb:
			
		

> meinz mit umlakierter bionicon gabel neuen pedalen den großen scheiben.. und ein gscheiter sattel.und neue reifen und. und.



schönes Bike, wenn auch etwas monströse Gabel...!

wie bist du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden???


----------



## Lamyluu (29. Mai 2005)

huhu
ach die gabel is gar nicht sooo monströs, aufm bild is sie halt ganz ausgefahren, und wiegen tut des teil auch nur 2,3 kilo mit steuersatz und lenker...
äm.. naja dämpfer  an sich gut, aber seit kurzem knackt des teil beim einfedern ;(


----------



## Korbinator (29. Mai 2005)

3...2...1...Mainz





Da kommt Ende der Woche noch meine neue Rohloff-Nabe rein, dann isses ferddisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VitaminFR (29. Mai 2005)

genau wie das fr will ich meins auch aufbauen, nur mit fox 36!

obernice das teil!


----------



## funghi2 (30. Mai 2005)

sehr sehr schönens gerät!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korbinator (30. Mai 2005)

Wenn mein Helius FR gemeint war bedanke ich mich mal artig! Freue mich schon auf ein Ende meiner Grippe und den Anfang der Rohloff-Ära.


----------



## funghi2 (30. Mai 2005)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/DSC00521.JPG


ja da mit war das helius fr gemeint    

viel spaaaaaaß und viele kilometer mit der rohloff


----------



## helius_fr (30. Mai 2005)

Hab meins auch noch mal abgelichtet.


----------



## Volkspunk (6. Juni 2005)

So mein Helius ST is jetzt auch da *freu*!!


----------



## Korbinator (6. Juni 2005)

Mein Helius FR ist endlich fertig, hier einige Updatebilder MIT ROHLOFF und Big Betty:


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2005)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Helius FR ist endlich fertig, hier einige Updatebilder MIT ROHLOFF und Big Betty:



 

Gefällt mir, auch wenn mir persönlich die Zugführung der Rohloff am Unterrohr entlang besser gefällt.

Wie schwer ist es denn nun?   

Gruß aus der Wetterau!


----------



## Mudstud (6. Juni 2005)

Oh je, da kann man ja direkt die Stoppuhr starten und warten, bis es einem auf dem Track die Rohloff-Box vom Ausfallende rupft - das Teil würde ich NIE an einer so exponierten Stelle hinbauen, zumal auch die Zugführung danach schreit, irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. 

Das Rohloff-Helius gefällt mir von der Antriebsseite her otisch sehr gut, aber die Art, wie die Züge verlegt und die Box angebracht sind, muss mE irgendwann ganz massiv für (unnötigen) Ärger sorgen.


----------



## Korbinator (6. Juni 2005)

@WODAN & Mudstud: Ja, ja, die Zugführung wird noch geändert. Erstmal wollte ich generell testen, wie sich die Schaltung generell so verhält. Erst dann werden die Züge so gekürzt, dass ich die Schaltbox oben rechts neben der Bremszange montieren kann. Wait and see...

@WODAN: Gruss in die Wetterau, meine Eltern wohnen in Friedberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, da kann man ja direkt die Stoppuhr starten und warten, bis es einem auf dem Track die Rohloff-Box vom Ausfallende rupft - das Teil würde ich NIE an einer so exponierten Stelle hinbauen, zumal auch die Zugführung danach schreit, irgendwo hängen zu bleiben.
> 
> Das Rohloff-Helius gefällt mir von der Antriebsseite her otisch sehr gut, aber die Art, wie die Züge verlegt und die Box angebracht sind, muss mE irgendwann ganz massiv für (unnötigen) Ärger sorgen.



Hi!

Ich muß Dir mal leider widersprechen.
Fahre seit gut 4 Jahren an verschiedenen Nicolai Bikes eine Rohloff Speedhub mit solch einer Zugführung, allerdings hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit   

Aber das ist mal wieder nur meine Erfahrung.   

Gruß


PS: ein Glück hat die Speedhub kein Schweizer erfunden


----------



## Mudstud (6. Juni 2005)

@ wodan

Bei Deinem Bike scheint mir die Rohloff-Box aber auch noch etwas besser hinterm Ausfallende versteckt respektive etwas mehr Distanz zum Boden zu haben als beim Helius - besonders gefällt mir der in Rahmenfarbe lackierte Schwimmsattel-Halter der Gustav M. 

Wenn ein Schweizer die Rohloff erfunden hätte, 
1) würde das Teil nach Alpenkräutern schmecken (Ricola...).
2) würde der Freilauf so laut rattern und knattern wie bei einer alten DT Hügi-Nabe.
3) könnte man mit dem Teil auch Büchsen öffnen, sägen, schneiden, schrauben, schleifen, faxen - das Offiziersmesser lässt grüssen.
4) wäre der Preis der SpeedHub glatt nochmals doppelt so hoch.


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodan
> 
> Bei Deinem Bike scheint mir die Rohloff-Box aber auch noch etwas besser hinterm Ausfallende versteckt respektive etwas mehr Distanz zum Boden zu haben als beim Helius - besonders gefällt mir der in Rahmenfarbe lackierte Schwimmsattel-Halter der Gustav M.
> 
> ...




Hi Mudstud!

Ist übrigens die Orignalfarbe des Gustav M Sattelhalters   
Ganz so verrückt bin ich auch noch nicht.

Mit den ersten 3 Punkte Deiner Aufzählung könnte ich mich anfreunden, besonderst das alte Hügi Knattern!   

Gruß


----------



## machero (8. Juni 2005)

*"Black Thunder"*
oder wie ein Nachbar sagte: "Höllenmaschine"   












Danke NICOLAI !!!

Danke für diesen geilen Rahmen !   
Danke da es euch gibt !


----------



## Korbinator (8. Juni 2005)

Und wieder ein Beweis mehr, dass ein grosser Rahmen sehr geil aussehen kann. Und ein weiterer Beweis, dass hier offensichtlich sehr viele Leute nach und nach bei der Komponentenwahl auf den selben Nenner kamen (Helius FR, Rohloff, Louise FR, Diabolus-Vorbau...).

Viel Spass damit machero!


----------



## nationrider (8. Juni 2005)

@machero: schick, wenn auch sehr groß (wie groß bist du?)
nette Wohngegend! B-Wedding  ?


----------



## C!T (8. Juni 2005)

das kleine Schwarze ... geil   

Das Nicolai Costumbikes herstellt kann man anhand der 'Höllenmaschine' wohl kaum bestreiten.

Viel Spaß damit!

mfg
eric


----------



## WODAN (8. Juni 2005)

Wirklich schönes Rad die Höllenmaschine und das Bike von Korbinator!

Aber jetzt rückt mal mit dem Gewicht raus!   

Gruß


----------



## Korbinator (8. Juni 2005)

So meine Lieben, habe mal nachgewiecht: stattliche 17,3 Kilo bringt mein Baby MIT Pedalen und Big Betty auf die Waage. (Und mit Schweröl an der Kette...) Da die vorher montierten NBX 2.3 von Nokian ganze 250g pro Reifen weniger wogen, wäre ich damit sogar unter 17 Kilo geblieben, wollte sie aber unbedingt mal ausprobiert haben. Und wisst Ihr was: mir ist irgendwie bei dieser super Funktion das Gewicht fast wurscht! Guten Abend.



			
				WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schönes Rad die Höllenmaschine und das Bike von Korbinator!
> 
> Aber jetzt rückt mal mit dem Gewicht raus!
> 
> Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Juni 2005)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> So meine Lieben, habe mal nachgewiecht: stattliche 17,3 Kilo bringt mein Baby MIT Pedalen und Big Betty auf die Waage. (Und mit Schweröl an der Kette...) Da die vorher montierten NBX 2.3 von Nokian ganze 250g pro Reifen weniger wogen, wäre ich damit sogar unter 17 Kilo geblieben, wollte sie aber unbedingt mal ausprobiert haben. Und wisst Ihr was: mir ist irgendwie bei dieser super Funktion das Gewicht fast wurscht! Guten Abend.



Hi!
Das wiegt mein BMXTB auch   

Gruß


----------



## Mudstud (8. Juni 2005)

Dann ist ja mein UFO glatt ein Leichtgewicht - knapp 17 Kilo mit den Big Betties an Bord, Kettenschaltung sei Dank


----------



## Hache (9. Juni 2005)

Tach Leute,hier nun mal mein Bass TFR....


----------



## Korbinator (10. Juni 2005)

@Hache: Sach ma, ist das in Willingen aufgenommen, an der Rodelbahn? Schönes Rad, schönes Rot!


----------



## Hache (10. Juni 2005)

@Korbinator

fast gut ist nicht Willingen,sondern in Winterberg


----------



## Hache (13. Juni 2005)

Tach Leute
hier mal ein kleines Bild von drei Nicolais bevor sie den 601 am Gardasee runterbewegt wurden  
Ist mein Bass TFR,ein Bass ST und ein TST die beide Freunden von mir gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (14. Juni 2005)

Hache schrieb:
			
		

>



hübsche Familie


----------



## Hache (14. Juni 2005)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von den Nicolais meiner Freunde


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (17. Juni 2005)

UPS hat den Rahmen heute endlich geliefert! Zwei der heute für mich nettesten Menschen der Welt haben es noch in der selben Nacht bis 01:00 Uhr mit mir aufgebaut!!! Fettes Danke!

Jetzt ist es das schönste Fahrrad der Welt












Mehr und grössere Fotos in meiner Gallery!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. Juni 2005)

na ja das schönste ist es nicht. Da gefällt mir meines deutlich besser.

Ist aber trotzdem Schön


----------



## Mjöllnir (17. Juni 2005)

Sorry, aber das seh ich net so!!!!

Gruß

Kai der alles Schwarz machen würde.....


----------



## nationrider (17. Juni 2005)

beide Empire sind sehr nett !  

@Hache: das Lambda mit Big One ist ja richtig nostalgisch!! tja bei dem Gedanken an den 601er kommt
Wehmut auf.....


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> beide Empire sind sehr nett !
> 
> @Hache: das Lambda mit Big One ist ja richtig nostalgisch!! tja bei dem Gedanken an den 601er kommt
> Wehmut auf.....




Naja, die Gabel ist vielleicht nostalgisch, aber nicht das Lambda


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. Juni 2005)

@ Mjöllnir

Auf welches Bike bezog sich deine Antwort ? Auf meins oder seines ? Nur wegen dem ganz schwarz.


----------



## kurza (17. Juni 2005)

Und ich bin etz sowas von neidisch auf Miss Cubebiker....      Genau die Zusammenstellung (Rahmen & Gabel) is mein absoluter Traum....  Leider ist mir bis jetzt durch meinen schlecht bezahlten Job dieser Traum nicht erreichbar.....    zur zeit...  ich hoffe sooo sehr dass sich das ändert...

Miss Cubebiker... was hast du noch so für teile dran???

Is der Rahmen S??


Viel Spass scho mal beim Rocken!!!


----------



## Mjöllnir (17. Juni 2005)

@Bergaufbremser: Find die Farbcombi von Miss Cubebiker sehr gelungen. Ich selbst würde es in Komplett schwarz aufbauen, so wie mein Helius. 

Gruß

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (17. Juni 2005)

Bor, also ich finde das M-Pire ST in Sandfarben    sehr, sehr nett. Shiver macht auch nen netten drin. Fahre selber eine!   Ich hätte es selber jedoch in Kaminrot mit schwarzer Schwinge genommen. Ist aber trotzdem der HIT!! Geil... nur sollte der Schaft der Gabel noch etwas gekürzt werden.


----------



## Miss Cubebiker (17. Juni 2005)

Ja der Rahmen ist in "S".
Es ist Hellelfenbein   
Das meiste Truvativ Holzfeller und Hussefelt. Hayes HFX9 HD und 325 MAvic mit Ringle hinten und MZ QR20 vorne.
Ja der Schaft wird noch gekürzt, ist erst mal zum rantesten! Und ab morgen: Urlaub!


----------



## monsterchen (19. Juni 2005)

und hier mal wieder ein bass tfr !!!





gruß monsterchen !


----------



## kitor (19. Juni 2005)

Fertig, Juhuu...! Rechtzeitig zum schönen Wetter...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Juni 2005)

sehr schön jedoch würde ich 

1. einen kürzeren Vorbau welcher schwarz ist

2. den Satel weiter nach hinten stellen. Ist ja dann möglich da der Vorabu kürzer ist. 

Sonst sehr schön !


----------



## monsterchen (21. Juni 2005)

und jetzt meins mal von der anderen seite , übrigens das braune am rahmen  ist dreck , kommt schon mal vor.





gruß an alle nicoletten


----------



## race-dog (1. Juli 2005)

Das woll geilste Teil um Spaß zu 2 zu haben 
Foto wurde auf dem 24h Race in München gemacht


----------



## fab1o (13. Juli 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig, Juhuu...! Rechtzeitig zum schönen Wetter...



nice! 

meins wird farblich ähnlich, ab Ende nächster Woche fertig.


----------



## xc-mtb (15. Juli 2005)

Servus,

mal was anderes aber auch NICOLAI






Argon CC (A-Swiss-Racing-edt.)


CUIP

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rider (19. Juli 2005)

C!T schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses hier hat ebenfalls am 04.05.05 das Licht der Welt erblickt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is das Kaminrot???


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Juli 2005)

Wenn dan wäre es Karminrot nicht Kaminrot mit einem r. Und so wie ich das sehe ist es jene Farbe. Sieht in echt übrigens viel besser aus. Ein Freund hat ein Bmxtb in Karminrot.


----------



## raggertje (19. Juli 2005)

Mein Helius ST ist endlich fertig...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (19. Juli 2005)

Wow! Sehr geil das Helius ST!  

mfg Jannik


----------



## Testmaen (19. Juli 2005)

Da schliess´ ich mich an ! Winter-Camou, sehr geil!


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Juli 2005)

Sehr Geil     

Hätt nur noch den kurzen downhill Syntace genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (19. Juli 2005)

@raggertje
Helius ST mit Single Crown- respekt! die 66 schafft optisch einiges in dem Bike
tja, Mut wird belohnt  und wie fährt Sie sich, harmonisiert sie mit dem Hinterbau??
 Ist noch das Modell mit dem "Knick" im Sitzrohr und 180mm FW?
Bin ansich nicht so der camouflage Liebhaber aber das sieht echt lecker aus.
Auch die Parts mit Rohloff & KeFü und der sehr geile Bel Air punkten


----------



## Hache (20. Juli 2005)

@raggertje

Sehr geiles Bike,gute Zusammenstellung  

Wie fährt es sich denn in dieser Kombination???

Mfg
Hache


----------



## Freeride Benni (20. Juli 2005)

Ich finde der Vorbau ist etwas zu lang und der Sattel hätte ohne dem braun an der Seite besser zum Bike gepasst. Als Tipp: Den Bell Air gibts auch mit weißem Seitenstreifen. Ansonnsten finde ich es auch sehr schick!!


----------



## raggertje (20. Juli 2005)

Danke fur alle reactionen!

Bin auch sehr froh mit dem bike... wolte ein leichtest mochlich freerider aufbauen mit viel federweg aber hat es schon noch nicht gewagt zum wiegen   

Obwohl ich es wenig gefahren habe fult der handling super! Ich bin 1.83, meine Bass ist eine L, diese eine M und mit dem langere forbau und setback seatpost mit bell air fuhlt es im jede gelande gut... (auch hier im flachen gelande in die Niederlande... freitag lauft sie mit mir davon im Portes du Soleil   )

Federing harmonisiert sehr gut... mit dem 66 ist es besser auf scharfen trails, vermisse doch versenkung wie mein alte sherman...   

Also auch mein erste Rohloff   

@nationrider: ist der model mit dem knick, und 180mm    ...

@Helius-FR: ist doch der downhill Syntace...aber es mochte ein stuchjen nach hinten...   

@Freeride Benni: ist der schwarz/schwarz combi... wolte erst der weis/schwartz nehmen aber wolte alle parts im schwarz... (das frame ist schon heftig genung  )


----------



## nationrider (20. Juli 2005)

@raggertje: Ja dann viel Spaß in Portes du Soleil  
wäre ich diese Woche auch, hätte sich mein Freund nicht in
Bischofsmais zerlegt(->Leberriss  ) naja klappt später mal...


----------



## machero (21. Juli 2005)

@raggertje 

Schaut richtig cool aus!! Viel Spass mit der Kiste


----------



## Tobbby (22. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Endlich unter Gleichgesinnten...   

Hier mein Bass der ersten Modelreihe:











Bis auf die Bremsen und Reifen wurden fast alle Parts einschließlich Rahmen via ebay organisiert  (Als Student muß man auf die Noten achten).... Für die Brakes hab ich noch die Disk-Aufnahme durch Nicolai anschweißen lassen. Schwarze Diabolus-Stütze is bestellt... evtl. weisse Decals !? Was meint Ihr? Ist das eigentlich ein Bass "FR"? Hab da nich so die Ahnung...

Parts: Chris King, Race Face, Hügi FR, Flite,Mavic,DMR, Syntace Vector, XTR, Luise FR 04 usw...  

ca. 15,6 kg

Grüße,

Tob³y


----------



## Hellblau (23. Juli 2005)

Endlich ist es fertig  
Mein neuer Touren Freerider.

Derzeitiges Gewicht  14,7kg kpl. incl. allem Zubehör (Pedale, Tacho,...)
Hinten kommt noch ein neuer Fox DHX Air rein, sobald er lieferbar ist.

Die Feuerprobe kommt übernächste Woche - 1 Woche Transalp  

gr 
Hellblau


----------



## funghi2 (24. Juli 2005)

sehr sehr schön!!!!!!!!!
ich will auch so eins ^^ 
fette ausstattung


----------



## lukeseinmoped (25. Juli 2005)

ja nur geile mopeds habt ihr da.
da bekomme ich echt lust mein bmxtb zu pimpen

gruß der luke

ach hier noch ein paar schöne fotos von meinem. mehr in galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juli 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig, Juhuu...! Rechtzeitig zum schönen Wetter...



Hihihi, du Poser, das ist doch am "Le Canard" an der Elbchaussee!    Da fahr ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer dran vorbei. Die Treppe mit Blick auf den Containerhafen ist echt schön. Bei Sonnenuntergang und wenn man allein mit Freundin ist, ein todromantischer Ort. 

Lust auf Biken? Alter? Stil?


----------



## fab1o (27. Juli 2005)

Hab heute mein Helius FR aufgebaut. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Räder zur Glückseeligkeit Am Freitag sollte es fahrtüchtig sein!

Hier die ersten Bilder meines Bikes:


----------



## Mudstud (27. Juli 2005)

@ cedi

Abgesehen von den vielen Shimano-Teilen (LX-Kurbel: zweifellos eine vernünftige Wahl in Sachen Funktion und Preis, aber an einem Custom-Aufbau schon net das Knallgelbe vom Ei) und den noch nicht abgelängten Bremsleitungen sieht das doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.

Mit dem dicken Fox-Dämpfer und der Zocchi wirst Du sicher viel Spass auf dem Teil haben.


----------



## eKual (28. Juli 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> So, die meisten hams zwar schon gesehn denk ich aber hier is es nochmal, mein M-pire:



sehr geile rad


----------



## fab1o (28. Juli 2005)

-----


----------



## splatternick (30. Juli 2005)

Hey, mein Helius FR (ex Trombone) hat ne neue Gabel, VR und VR Bremse! 
jetzt fährt sich das Teil auch wieder wie eine eins!

Ciao Nick


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2005)

Moin zusammen.
Hier mein neues Spielzeug. Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, wollte vielleicht noch ein paar Kilos einsparen: Sattel, Reifen, Schläuche....
Die momentane Teileliste findet ihr HIER 






Gruß
Bernd


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2005)

@WODAN: Bis auf die Shiver find ichs extrem geil... ein wirklicher Panzer... 

nico


----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. August 2005)

Wie bist du so schnel an den Rahmen gekommen ? 

Aber etwas stört mich bei dem Bike resp was ich anders gemacht hätte. Die Diabolus Parts. 
Die sind nur völlig überteuert und auch noch schwer dazu. Answer Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Thomson Vorbau, Flite Sattel, Fox Dhx 5.0 und eine 888. Dan würde das Bike ca. 1300 gramm leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (14. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @WODAN: Bis auf die Shiver find ichs extrem geil... ein wirklicher Panzer...
> 
> nico



Danke, danke. Von der Optik würde auf jeden Fall eine 2005er schwarze Shiver besser aussehen. 



			
				Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du so schnel an den Rahmen gekommen ?
> 
> Aber etwas stört mich bei dem Bike resp was ich anders gemacht hätte. Die Diabolus Parts.
> Die sind nur völlig überteuert und auch noch schwer dazu. Answer Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Thomson Vorbau, Flite Sattel, Fox Dhx 5.0 und eine 888. Dan würde das Bike ca. 1300 gramm leichter.



Ich glaube die 1300 Gramm würde ich mit dem Tausch der Reifen/Schläuche erreichen   
Da ich keine Rennen fahre, verbaue ich lieber Teile die etwas länger halten als der ganze Leichtbaukram.
Der DHX5 ist leichter als der DHX3 (war leider schon verbaut)???
Die "888" ist für mich nichts Weiteres als eine aufgepumpte Junior T, daher nichts für mich. Fahre Shiver schon seit 2001 (natürlich immer verschiedene Baujahre), daher kommt für mich nichts Anderes in Frage (vielleicht eine Fox 40).

Gruß


----------



## elendil (14. August 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du so schnel an den Rahmen gekommen ?
> 
> Aber etwas stört mich bei dem Bike resp was ich anders gemacht hätte. Die Diabolus Parts.
> Die sind nur völlig überteuert und auch noch schwer dazu. Answer Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Thomson Vorbau, Flite Sattel, Fox Dhx 5.0 und eine 888. Dan würde das Bike ca. 1300 gramm leichter.



Da stimme ich zu! Die Race Face Parts sind zu schwer und zu teuer, das können andere besser.

Reifen ist wie gesagt auch noch was drin: die Gazzas sind zwar robust im Aufbau und haben ordentlich Grip, aber je nach Breite weit über einem Kilo pro Reifen ist doch heftig. Da ist für wenig Geld viel Gewicht drin! Scheinen ja eh nicht mehr ganz frisch zu sein   

Ansonsten klasse Bike!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. August 2005)

@ Wodan 

Nun die von mir erwähnten Gabeln sind alle sehr haltbar. Ich würde diese noch nicht in die Leichtbauschublade stecken. Aber du hast ja selber eine Tune Nabe verbaut. Und wie gesagt ich hätte diese Teile verbaut. Was ich aber nicht erwähnt habe ist das bei mir als erstes die Gustel raus fliegen würde. Da währen sicher nochmals 100 gramm zu holen gegenüber meiner getunten Hope Enduro 4 
Ist der Nokian DH Schlauch nicht ca. 500 gramm schwer ?  

Wie ich auf 1300 gramm komme. 

Vorbau: - 90gramm
Lenker: - 155gramm
Gabel: - 600gramm (es könnten aber noch mehr sein bin von 4 kilos bei der Shiver ausgegangen. man hört aber immer wieder 4.2 kilos)
Sattel: - 330gramm
Sattelstütze: - 150 gramm

Das macht dann 1325 gramm. Aber wie gesagt bei den Reifen ist auch noch was zu holen. Die frage ist nur lohnt sich das ? Ich sage sein. Lieber ein Guter Reifen wie den High Roller mit DH carcase als irgend so ein komischer 
Schwalbe.

Der Fox 5.0 ist nicht leicher jedoch habe ich ihn aufgeführ als ein Teil welches bei mir drinn währe.

Die 888 ist eine verdammt gute Gabel. Fahre sie nun über 1 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Jedoch wird sie bei mir vermutlich um Neujahr herum einer Avalanche weichen müssen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch wird sie bei mir vermutlich um Neujahr herum einer Avalanche weichen müssen.



auch wenns off topic ist - was kosten denn die Avalanche Gabeln in Deutschland, sind ja nicht gerade billig bei den Ammis drüben...

@wodan:
ABSOLUT GEIL!!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. August 2005)

Weis nicht, musst selber umrechnen. Versandkosten in die Schweiz sind 80 Dollar. NAch D -Land werden die kaum weniger sein.

Ich rechne so mit ca, 2200 Sfr. Also in etwa gleich viel wie ein Boxxer WC in der Schweiz kostet.


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wodan
> 
> Nun die von mir erwähnten Gabeln sind alle sehr haltbar. Ich würde diese noch nicht in die Leichtbauschublade stecken. Aber du hast ja selber eine Tune Nabe verbaut. Und wie gesagt ich hätte diese Teile verbaut. Was ich aber nicht erwähnt habe ist das bei mir als erstes die Gustel raus fliegen würde. Da währen sicher nochmals 100 gramm zu holen gegenüber meiner getunten Hope Enduro 4
> Ist der Nokian DH Schlauch nicht ca. 500 gramm schwer ?
> ...




Hi Bergaufbremser,

der DHX3 war leider schon verbaut, wird aber wahrscheinlich noch getauscht. Es sind noch nicht alle Teile endgültig. 
Aber Gabel, Bremsen und die Race Face Teile bleiben dran, wäre ja schlimm wenn jeder denselben Geschmack hätte. Die Diskussionen über die Funktion dieser Teile läuft ja in einem anderem Teil des Forums, daher spare ich mir dies.  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. August 2005)

@ Wodan 

ist auch gut so das nicht alle den selben Geschmack haben. Aber wie ich sagte, ich hätte diese Teile verbaut. War auch nur als anregung gedacht. Uebrigens ist es das erste TST welches mir gefällt.


----------



## Libtech (15. August 2005)

Trotz aller Unkenrufe: Das Potential wird durch eine Vanilla nicht sehr beeinträchtigt. Zwar fängt mein Nachname auch mit B. an, Bender heiße ich nicht ;-) Das Ding kann aber heizen 

- Kommen noch andere Laufräder dran


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. August 2005)

Sehr sehr schön besonders mit der FOX ! Ist die schwarz ? Oder das üble kackebraun ?


----------



## Libtech (16. August 2005)

@ Bergaufbremser

Danke. Die Fox ist schwarz.


----------



## epic2 (19. August 2005)

Hi Libtech 

Was mich mal brennend interessieren tut is das gewicht von deinen fr wobei ich denke das es zwieschen 14,5kg u. 15,5kg wiegen wird oder noch besser rahmen+dämpfer gewicht?  



mft


----------



## Libtech (19. August 2005)

@ epic2

Das bike wiegt komplett mit Pedale 14,2kg
Was der Rahmen (Gr. S) und Dämpfer (DHX 3.0) wiegen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht kannst du es aber anhand der Teileliste "zurückrechnen" ;-)

Gabel: Vanilla RLC
Steuersatz: Acros AH06 limited
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Bremsen: XT (4 Kolben), mit 203mm vorne/hinten
Schaltung: XT Rapidfire; Ritzel: XT; Umwerfer: XT; Kurbel/Innenlager: XT
Sattel: Selle T1; Sattelstütze: Tune; Sattelspanner: Tune
Laufräder: DT4.1d / DT 240; Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim
Pedale: NC17 Magnesium

Gruß


----------



## epic2 (20. August 2005)

hi

Na das nenne ich phantastisches gesamt gewicht von 14,2 kg kaum zu klauben aber mit diese Ausstattung möglich ist  .
Ich war gestern auch noch fleißig und habe diesen link gefunden http://davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/content/mtb/nicolai/helius_fr.shtml
R+d 3,8 kg wauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  
Warum ist die bikerahmen Wahl so schwierig, schwanke zwischen Freak u. Fr


----------



## Freerider83CH (27. August 2005)

Na dann poste ich mein Helius FR doch auch mal

Momentan dürfte es um die 17kg wiegen. Sobald ich aber geld haben dafür werde ich umrüsten auf einen Fox DHX Air und die DT Swiss Freeride Felgen.
Partliste:
Marzocchi Z1 FR1
Fox DHX 4 
Rohloff Speedhub
Hope Bremsen (vo mono 6ti / hi mono m4)
Syntace Vector dh lenker
Race Face Vorbau
Syntace Moto Grips
Chris King Steelset
Middleburn Kurbeln mit 32er kettenblatt
SLR Sattel
Thomson Layback Sattelstütze
Tune Würger
Laufrad vo DT Swiss FR110 nabe Revolution speichen und mavic dh felge (ex???)
Laufrad hi Comp Speichen und Mavic UST DH Felge
Die Kettenführung ist sozusagen der Prototyp von einem Kollegen.
Komplett cnc gefräst, einfachste einstellung mit nur einem Imbusschlüssel von der Kettenblattseite. Eine der Leichtesten auf dem Markt.
www.heidy-tuning.ch


----------



## weety (28. August 2005)

hi,

hab mir vor ner woche mein traumbike ersteigert ein nicolai virus ,leider weiss ich nicht wie mann hier fotos reinmacht, helft mir mal bitte


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weety (28. August 2005)

jetzt hab ichs 





wie mann sieht fehlen noch einige parts.wil versuchen einige in orange zu bekommen.(ander laufräder und discs kommen sowieso noch)
wollts euch trotzdem mal zeigen weil ich mich so gefreut hatte als ichs probe aufgebaut hatte

mfg


----------



## Mudstud (29. August 2005)

@ weety

Orange Parts, da hätte ich mal ein paar als Vorschlag:
- Komplett-Radsatz DT FR2450, kommt in Rot (FR6.1er-Felgen, 440er-Naben) mit oranger Schrift.
- Pedale DMR V8
- Scheibenbremsen Hayes: Hab ich auch schon mit orangen Sätteln gesehen, gibts aber eventuell nur OEM.
- Sattel Fi:'zik Nisene, mit entsprechenden Seitenschützern
- Dazu Maxxis-Reifen mit dem orangen Streifen auf der Seitenwand.

Ansonsten gilt: Cedric Gracias Bike genau anschauen, C-Dogg fährt dieses Jahr voll auf (respektive in) Orange ab...


----------



## weety (29. August 2005)

hi
danke für die tipps 
also scheibe hab ich schon die julie bestellt.
Und laufräder hab ich mir gestern onyx mit 519er mavic geholt.
bei den pedalen brauch ich leider welche mit spd werde mir warscheinlich die grauen DX holen.
griffe und sattel müssen dasnn noch in orange her


----------



## siq (30. August 2005)

Hallo 
irgendwie klappt das bei mir leider auch nicht mit dem Foto reinstellen. Kann mir jemand kurz eine Hilfestellung geben.
Allerbesten Dank und Gruss
Simon


----------



## Mr.Radical (30. August 2005)

@wodan


Feines Bike!


Und die Gustl darfst erst zuletzt tauschen.


----------



## siq (31. August 2005)

Hallo 

ja nun hab ich es auch geschafft. 
Mein 9tage altes Helius CC. 
Fazit: es Fährt sich verdammt geil   

Gruss
Simon


----------



## elendil (31. August 2005)

Das CC gefällt mir sehr gut! Vor allem die Hone Kurbeln sehen klasse aus. Ich hätte allerdings eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg eingebaut (die neue Revelation, Pace RC40, Fox Talas, Manitou Minute...), und noch den Aufkleber vom DT Dämpfer entfernen! Die stören noch ein wenig die sonst so schöne dezente Optik.


----------



## siq (1. September 2005)

hallo 

ja die RS Revelation wäre auch meine Wunschgabel gewesen. Leider war sie zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht erhältlich. Nun ja aber die REBA team ist wirklich auch eine sehr gut fahrbare Gabel und fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an . So habe ich vorne 115mm und hinten dann auf die 119mm eingestellt. So ist der Hinterbau meiner Meinung nach am harmoniesten zu Fahren. 
Beim DT Kleber bin ich noch am Zweifeln ob ich den noch abmachen soll   

Gruss 
Simon 
PS: die durchgehenden NOKON Schaltzüge und Goodridge Stahlflexbremsleitungen gefallen mir selbst am Besten


----------



## haha (2. September 2005)

hier mal mein helius dh 02
endlich in dem zustand, das ich vollkommen zufrieden bin.
ich kann noch alles berghochfahren, aber es ist sehr hart an der grenze.
dafür bergab umso besser. so wie für mich ein freerider sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (3. September 2005)

hier ein kleines Nebenbeiprojekt, ein altes Trombone von 99 neu aufgebaut nur so zum Spaß.

Es fährt sich erstaunlich gut und ist trotz viel Federweg dank guter Geometrie sehr gut streckentauglich. Mal sehen wie lange der Dämpfer mitspielt, ist grad frisch vom Service...


----------



## Framekiller (4. September 2005)

Ich sag nur legger Rädsche, echt das geilste Trombone was ich je gesehen hab glückwunsch!


----------



## Korbinator (4. September 2005)

@kitor: Sorry, aber ich bin von der Style-Polizei und muss leider Dein Bike konfiszieren! So ein Gipfel der optischen Geilheit darf so nicht rumfahren, no way! Schick´ die Gabel noch zu meinem Freund www.bikecolours.de und lasse sie weiss pulvern, die Decals gibt´s bei Cosmic, und schwupp, perfetto!

Gruss und viel Spass mit dem Teil, das nie oldfashioned wird!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. September 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein kleines Nebenbeiprojekt, ein altes Trombone von 99 neu aufgebaut nur so zum Spaß.
> 
> Es fährt sich erstaunlich gut und ist trotz viel Federweg dank guter Geometrie sehr gut streckentauglich. Mal sehen wie lange der Dämpfer mitspielt, ist grad frisch vom Service...




mit der richtigen gabel steigt die kiste bei den pornicious bikes ab.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. September 2005)

schwarz müsste die Gabel sein nicht weiss.


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2005)

So jetzt auch mal mein Bike (wurde aber leider geklaut)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le_alex (4. September 2005)

raggertje schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Helius ST ist endlich fertig...



 Very nice   

What is the name of the colour for Nicolai?
-Urban Camouflage ?
-WK-1 camouflage ?
-?

Thanks


ps: sorry i'm french...


----------



## solrider666 (5. September 2005)

Wie viele von euch war ich gestern auch in Friedrichshafen und da ist es dann passiert, um ca. 13.30 in Halle A2, Stand 202 habe ich mich verliebt....





Das wird mein neues SPASSMOBIL für 2006     

Nur über die Farbe mach ich mir imo Gedanken   

Sonnstige Ausstattung:
- Boxxer Race02 TF Tuned
- Fox DHX5.0
- Hayes HFX MAG
- SRAM X.7
- Truvativ Hussfeld
- Sun DoubleTrack

Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## RonnieB (5. September 2005)

Jo, meins auch   Hoff es gibt bald mehr info dazu.


----------



## ewoq (5. September 2005)

meins auch


----------



## funghi2 (6. September 2005)

RonnieB schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, meins auch   Hoff es gibt bald mehr info dazu.




hast du dir kein 2006 katalog am nicolai stand geholt ?
oder warst du nicht auf der eurobike


----------



## RonnieB (6. September 2005)

> hast du dir kein 2006 katalog am nicolai stand geholt ? oder warst du nicht auf der eurobike



Na, bisschen weit von Wien, leider.


----------



## I heud (6. September 2005)

Die farb is doch der hammer mit dem
roten romic dämpfer und den laufradsatz
eifach nur geil 
ich will ihn mir mit 66 diesen oder einen doubletrack 
laufradsath und race face diabolus parts
ausrüten und damit kann mas wirklich laufen lassen
ob DJ hartes freeride oder northshore 
des wirt perfekt !!!!!!!!!!
gfrei mi scho drauf

(mit der farbe wird mann wenigstens gefunden
wenn ma mit an gebrochenen fus im wald liegt  )


----------



## schlammdiva (9. September 2005)

Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Mädchenfahrrad, der Pink Panther


----------



## WODAN (9. September 2005)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich vorstellen: Mein Mädchenfahrrad, der Pink Panther



Moin!
Hätte mir die Farbe pink an einem Nicolai Bike schlimmer vorgestellt!   

Für meinen Geschmack bräuchte das Bike eine schwarze Gabel und Kurbel.
Aber: "Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife"

Gruß


----------



## elendil (9. September 2005)

Ich find's nicht schlecht! Kurbel schwarz fänd ich aber auch besser, dazu noch nen anderen Dämpfer, andere Gabel und vor allem andere Reifen, evtl. leichtere Anbauteile (v.a. die Stütze ist ja echt richtig schwer) und es könnte ein verdammt gutes Helius werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (9. September 2005)

Hier is mal mein Panzer ehm 2MXTB...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/103576
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/103574

Gewicht mit Rohloff ca. 19 (uphilltaugliche  ) kg


----------



## schlammdiva (9. September 2005)

@ elendil und WODAN

habe erstmal alle Teile bis auf den Dämpfer, der war dran, von meinem alten Fully umgebaut. Ist also der erste Versuch und wiegt so wie fotografiert 11,5 Kg!!!

@ elendil 
Warum andere Reifen? Die sind leicht und schnell und ich fahre Touren und CC.


----------



## elendil (9. September 2005)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> @ elendil und WODAN
> 
> habe erstmal alle Teile bis auf den Dämpfer, der war dran, von meinem alten Fully umgebaut. Ist also der erste Versuch und wiegt so wie fotografiert 11,5 Kg!!!
> 
> ...



Nee, ist wirklich eine gute Basis, keine Frage! Das Gewicht ist auch gut, wobei da mit ner 80mm Gabel natürlich noch mehr drin ist, muss ja aber auch nicht sein.

Warum nicht diese Reifen? Zu wenig Gripp, hoher Verschleiß (bzw. da gibt's nicht viel das verschließen kann) und sehr pannenanfällig. Ein Racing Ralph, Michelin XCR Dry, Nokian NBX Lite ist immer noch recht leicht, rollt auch fantastisch, bietet aber viel mehr Gripp und ist pannenresistenter. Nach zwei Ausflügen zu extremen Leichtbaureifen (Conti Twister Supersonic, Schwalbe Fast Fred) kommt mir sowas nicht mehr ans Rad. Und ich bin ziemlich leicht (knapp 70kg). Für Schönwetterfahrten auf Asphalt und festen Waldwegen noch ok, aber dann ist der Rahmen ein wenig fehl am Platz...


----------



## Katzenjammer (11. September 2005)

Hier mal mein Lambda....


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2005)

oha, sieht schonmal sehr fein aus.

mach doch nochmal ein bild von der antriebsseite und am besten so dass man etwas mehr erkennt!


----------



## Katzenjammer (11. September 2005)

So .....

Handelt sich um ein 03 er Modell, habe den Rahmen Upgedatet (Umlenkhebel) und neu aufgebaut.
Die Decals habe ich mir in Gold plotten lassen, sieht auf dem Blau ganz gut aus finde ich (Vielen gefällt es bestimmt nicht)
Auf der Gabel habe ich ebenfalls geplottete Decals angebracht , aussen BOMBER und an der Innenseite TRIPLE EIGHT..
Die Ventil"kappen" habe ich übrigens gestern abend aus langeweile gebastelt, sind ganz witzig aus...


----------



## elendil (11. September 2005)

So schlecht finde ich das Gold nicht, aber in Kombination mit dem Gelb der Felgen... Autsch!

Aber rein technisch/funktional gesehen sehr guter Aufbau!


----------



## Katzenjammer (11. September 2005)

Ja stimmt, die DEEMAX waren auch nur mehr oder weniger ne Notlösung.....


----------



## Haferstroh (20. September 2005)

Hier mein Argon nach dem 1. Facelift (Gabel, Bremsscheiben, ganze "Lenkzentrale", Kassette und einiges mehr...) 
Auf dem Bild sind noch die alte Trainigsreifen montiert. Ach ja, der Syntace Carbonlenker lässt noch ewig auf sich warten, deswegen noch ein alter 177g-Lenker im Bild.

Zum 2. Facelift sind geplant XTR-Kurbel und komplette Tune "Sitzeinheit"

Gewicht aktuell 10,7 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (20. September 2005)

Ich freu mich schon auf mein nagelneues, woodland- farbenes 06er Argon Fr


----------



## chorge (20. September 2005)

haha schrieb:
			
		

> endlich in dem zustand, das ich vollkommen zufrieden bin.



Wie wär's noch mit nem Dämpferwechsel? *GRINS*


----------



## baiano (20. September 2005)

Hallo, 

hier mal mein Helius ST. Leider kann es momentan aufgrund einer Kahnbeinfraktur nur zu leichten Spazierfahrten ausgeführt werden, und das schon seit fast 3 Monaten. Dabei ist das Wetter so geil momentan und ich habe auch noch frei!!!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (20. September 2005)

Na dann mal "Gute Besserung"!!!

Sieht ja schon sehr schön aus des Radl! Allerdings sind da einige Sachen die ich durchaus gegen leichteres tauschen würde! Aber ist ja auch nicht mein Rad!


----------



## nationrider (20. September 2005)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann mal "Gute Besserung"!!!
> 
> Sieht ja schon sehr schön aus des Radl! Allerdings sind da einige Sachen die ich durchaus gegen leichteres tauschen würde! Aber ist ja auch nicht mein Rad!



XT-Kurbel, Single Track, Flite ??? ist doch alles schon federleicht  
ok Gustl und 66 sind keine Federgewichte, aber das Helius ST ist von Haus aus
schon ne massive Erscheinung !

also meine Empfehlung: so lassen    und biken...


----------



## Mucki (20. September 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> also meine Empfehlung: so lassen    und biken...



Ich glaub des würde er ja gern  , wenns gehn würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. September 2005)

Naja, mein Hauptaugenmerk is direkt auf den Steuersatz inkl. Reduzierhülsen gefallen und die Gustl!
Steuersatz+Red.hülsen sollen zusammen gut 800gr. haben, das wäre für mich änderungswürdig!!!!!


----------



## baiano (21. September 2005)

Servus, 

ich komme mit der Ausstattung gut zurecht. Vorher war eine Sherman drin verbaut. Hatte auch erst mit einem Reduzier-Steuersatz geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber auf der Hausmesse bei Nicolai für diese Variante entschieden. Ist halt ein bischen schwerer aber beim Wheelie-Fahren mit Gips war der Unterschied kaum zu merken   Dafür wird es einiges aushalten...


----------



## zyco (21. September 2005)

Hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft...

Ein Argon RoCC - SSP only... Sehr feines Teil - und ja, der Sattel wird noch ausgetauscht


----------



## Haferstroh (23. September 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft...
> 
> Ein Argon RoCC - SSP only... Sehr feines Teil - und ja, der Sattel wird noch ausgetauscht




Du, sei mir net bös', aber der Aufbau gefällt mir nicht so....   Ein bisschen zu eigenwillig, aber DIR muss es ja gefallen    Trotzdem toller Rahmen, erst recht das Bronze-Eloxal


----------



## dcg (25. September 2005)

Mein Helius FR 04


----------



## Mucki (25. September 2005)

echt geiles Woodland Camo


----------



## zyco (27. September 2005)

Haferstroh schrieb:
			
		

> Du, sei mir net bös', aber der Aufbau gefällt mir nicht so....   Ein bisschen zu eigenwillig, aber DIR muss es ja gefallen    Trotzdem toller Rahmen, erst recht das Bronze-Eloxal




Was meinste mit "zu eigenwillig" ??? Ist halt 'n Stadt-Singlespeeder... Schön schnell und "relativ" leicht


----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste mit "zu eigenwillig" ??? Ist halt 'n Stadt-Singlespeeder... Schön schnell und "relativ" leicht


Also mir gefällt der Aufbau sehr gut. Auch die Farbe schickt. Jetzt noch nen leichten Sattel drauf und man kann begeistert sein.
Was wiegt denn das Teil nun?
Ach und nur als Stadtschlampe wäre mir das Radel ein "bisschen" zu teuer! 

nico


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. September 2005)

sind das 28" Räder oder 26" Räder ? Ich habe ja an meinem Strassenrad 26" Werde aber wenn sie durch sind vermutlich auch auf 28" Aufrüsten.


----------



## zyco (27. September 2005)

Sind 28er - Mavic Speedcity - und das gesamte Rad wiegt 9,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Sind 28er - Mavic Speedcity - und das gesamte Rad wiegt 9,9kg


Wau!!! Das Teil ist wirklich ein Traum. Ich frage mich nur was mir lieber wäre. Rohloff oder SSP...
In welchem Bereich bewegt sich denn das Rad preislich, wenn ich das so fragen darf.  Durch die fehlende Schaltung sollte der Preis, trotz des teuren Rahmens doch recht human sein.
Welche Gabel ist das denn? Habe bei Starrgabeln keine Ahnung. 

Nachtrag: Welchen Antrieb (Ritzel) hast du verbaut das Shimano DX (???)?


----------



## himbeertoni (28. September 2005)

ein bike ;-)


----------



## zyco (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Bereich bewegt sich denn das Rad preislich, wenn ich das so fragen darf.
> 
> Welche Gabel ist das denn? Habe bei Starrgabeln keine Ahnung.
> 
> Nachtrag: Welchen Antrieb (Ritzel) hast du verbaut das Shimano DX (???)?



Danke dir erstmal für's lob...
Also, preislich dürfte sich das ganze gen 2500,- oder drüber bewegen... jaja - autsch !!!
Die Gabel ist ne "Pulcro" Headbanger - www.torturetools.de - und als Ritzel ist bis jetzt 'n 14er XT-Ritzel verbaut - soll sich aber noch ändern...




			
				himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> ein bike ;-)



Ist das endlich dein TFR !? Stell mal n größeres Bild ein, man kann kaum was erkennen...


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir erstmal für's lob...
> Also, preislich dürfte sich das ganze gen 2500,- oder drüber bewegen... jaja - autsch !!!
> Die Gabel ist ne "Pulcro" Headbanger - www.torturetools.de - und als Ritzel ist bis jetzt 'n 14er XT-Ritzel verbaut - soll sich aber noch ändern...


Also der Preis ist schon heftig. Aber eben auch ein richtig exklusiver Drahtesel. 
So ein Radel und dann noch mal den gleichen Rahmen nur mit Rohloff. Damit könnte man mich glücklich machen!


----------



## himbeertoni (29. September 2005)

@ zyco , jepp ist es..pic ist echt nen bischen klein ......werds nochmal größer machen ;-) 

tonilein


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Oktober 2005)

Ihr findet ja alle eure Räder im Dunkeln nicht wieder... 

Da, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es fährt:







@ zyco: Nett... Wusste gar nicht das du sowas magst.


----------



## O.leg (1. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde meins aber wieder.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr findet ja alle eure Räder im Dunkeln nicht wieder...


Na dann wundere dich mal nicht wenn deins als erstes im dunkeln geklaut wird...


----------



## Mucki (1. Oktober 2005)

Meins findet man auch im Dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> Meins findet man auch im Dunkeln


Meins übrigens nicht. Meins findet man im Wald kaum bei Tag. 

Auf wieviel kg kommt den das 2MXTB?


----------



## Mucki (1. Oktober 2005)

Naja, ich hab mittlerweile nen SDG Bel Air Sattel und 2 Schwalbe Big Betty's dran.

Jetzt wiegts endlich 18.9kg  

Aber is perfekt zum Freeriden, Streetn, Downhillen...


----------



## zyco (1. Oktober 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> @ zyco: Nett... Wusste gar nicht das du sowas magst.



Ich hab nie was gegenteiliges behauptet.
Nee... Für Hamburg ist sowas auf jeden Fall die beste und vorallem eleganteste Lösung um von A nach B zu kommen  

Deines ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## *Hobbes* (2. Oktober 2005)

@ chickenway-user und ialocin:

sind die beiden Rahmen signalgelb ?? sieht echt gut aus und is ma was anderes als das nicolai rot
bin gerade am überlegen mir nen Ufo ST in gelb zu ordern bin das wochenende mal probegefahren und muss sagen Hammer !!! (zumindest bergab)


----------



## O.leg (2. Oktober 2005)

*Hobbes* schrieb:
			
		

> @ chickenway-user und ialocin:
> 
> sind die beiden Rahmen signalgelb ?? sieht echt gut aus und is ma was anderes als das nicolai rot
> bin gerade am überlegen mir nen Ufo ST in gelb zu ordern bin das wochenende mal probegefahren und muss sagen Hammer !!! (zumindest bergab)



meins ist mangogelb


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2005)

ialocin schrieb:
			
		

> meins ist mangogelb



Meins nicht. Und auch nicht Signalgelb... Es gibt viele schöne Gelbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Hobbes* (3. Oktober 2005)

danke für die antworten 
werde mir dann auch mein ganz persöhliches gelb aussuchen


----------



## Mucki (3. Oktober 2005)

Falls dir meins nicht aufegefallen is, aber meins is wirklich Signalgelb sprich RAL 1003


----------



## *Hobbes* (3. Oktober 2005)

@ ialocin: mangogelb is aber keine RAL Farbe oder? hab ich nämlich nich gefunden??

@ muki danke für den tipp schwanke derzeit zwischen signalgelb und melonengelb 
mal schau was es letzemdlich wird auf jedenfall gelb


----------



## O.leg (3. Oktober 2005)

*Hobbes* schrieb:
			
		

> @ ialocin: mangogelb is aber keine RAL Farbe oder? hab ich nämlich nich gefunden??
> 
> @ muki danke für den tipp schwanke derzeit zwischen signalgelb und melonengelb
> mal schau was es letzemdlich wird auf jedenfall gelb


Entschuldige,habe mich vertan.   Farbe ist Melonengelb


----------



## *Hobbes* (3. Oktober 2005)

danke dann wirds melonengelb mit weißem Hinterbau und weißer Schrift


----------



## titanflo (3. Oktober 2005)

Hier auch noch mein neues TST


----------



## WODAN (3. Oktober 2005)

titanflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier auch noch mein neues TST



Wow   
Willkommen im Club   

Was bringt es momentan auf die Waage?
Bist Du mit der Gabel zufrieden?
Gruß


----------



## titanflo (3. Oktober 2005)

Es wiegt 21,5 kilo, die Gabel ist ziemlich Steif für ne USD Gabel, und ansprechen tut sie genial


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2005)

Helius CC aus Holland http://bike2build.nl/nicolai.php







[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## kitor (4. Oktober 2005)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Oktober 2005)

rubbel rubbel spritz 

sag mal wie schwer ist es denn ?


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal wie schwer ist es denn ?



Das Helius ? k.A.    Habs gestern über die Yahoo-Bildersuche entdeckt. Aber so über´n Daumen ~ 11,5 kg .. ?!


----------



## Mucki (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer dieser Schönheit, ein Argon FR der ersten Baureihe, bald is Hochzeit


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2005)

Wie wird das Argon "aufmunitioniert"  ?


----------



## Mucki (4. Oktober 2005)

Also erst mal kommt ne 14 Gang Schnellfeuernabe ran, dann ein paar Shimano 4- Kolben- Discs, eine XT Kurbelwelle, Syntace Superforce/ Vector Zieleinrichtung, ein Marschtauglicher Fizik Gobi mit Shannon Hardcore Stütze, Geländegängige Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.1 und dazu noch ein Paar DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen....

Mit der Gabel bin ich noch unschlüssig... Aber ein Tipp wäre ganz gut. Die Forke sollte aber nicht allzu schwer sein.

Stillgestanden, Gefreiter Mucki  

P.s. Gut das ich das als Zivi nicht mitmachen muss


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2005)

@testaman 

ah ok dachte es währe deines. ist verdammt geil das teil. 

@mucki 

Um die Zielvorrichtung im Gelände zu stabilisiern würde ich zu einem Fox 36 (in kackebraun passend zum cammo) Trägheitsstabilisator greifen. 
Damit dieser Panzer sich auch präziese steuern lässt würde ich noch ein Chris King Kreiselstabiliator einbauen. Der ist auch bei schlägen, schlamm und sonstigem sehr zuverläsig. 

So und nun viel Spass mit der Waffe gefreiter Mucki zusammensetzten und vorhführen ! Weggetreten !


----------



## Mucki (5. Oktober 2005)

Zu Befehl!  

Ein Chris King No Thread Set Kreiselstabilisator hab ich schon, die Fox is mir allerdings etwas zu schwer und hat, laut Kalle, auch zu viel Gefechtsrohrlänge... Aber das Kackbraun würde gut passen  

Greetz


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2005)

Tja dan muss halt die die Fox mit weniger Gefechtsrohrlänge rann.   
Dachte der Rahmen sei für 150mm Freigegeben aber dem ist wohl nicht so. Auch egal 130 reichen ja für sehr viel. 

Oh man ich kann nicht mehr. Alle gucken mich schon komisch an im Büro und fragen sie warum ich so laut lache.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Oktober 2005)

Die Fox 36 ist ok. Der Rahmen hat die gleiche Panzerung, wie das Helius FR, kann von der Belastbarkeit also auch die gleichen Kalliber vertragen. Die Geometrie ist ideal für 520 mm, 540 ist maximal erlaubt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (5. Oktober 2005)

Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer dieser Schönheit, ein Argon FR der ersten Baureihe, bald is Hochzeit



sehr geiles Rad, nur hätt ich´s lieber in silber anodiziert gewählt, aber
Geschmäcker sind zum Glück unterschiedlich (bin nicht so der Comou-Fan)!

Jetzt wo Falco grünes Licht gibt und sich die finanzielle Situation( CK etc.)
bei dir auch entspanntes anhört als unsere aktuelle Staatsverschuldung  
spricht doch nichts gegen eine fäkalbraune Fox oder??

mit pazifistischem Gruss vom Ex-Zivi...


----------



## kurza (6. Oktober 2005)

olol...  ich lachg mir n wolf!!!  ..ääää  leopard!!!  - wenn wir schon dabei sind!!   

so long, melde gehorsamst...

Kurza

PS....  schicker Hobl!!!


----------



## Mucki (6. Oktober 2005)

Danke an alle für die positiven Rückmeldungen...

Ich hab aber jetzt ne Fox Float RLC bestellt, die sollte eigentlich auch ganz gut reinpassen  

Greetz an alle Zivis und Ex- Zivis


----------



## Schoschi (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

schönes Ding, hoffentlich findest es auch wieder falls du im Wald mal abfliegen solltest........   

Man beachte den Fotohintergrund, auffällig unfauffällig vor dem BOSE Acoustimass postiert.............hehe   

Grüße...


----------



## zyco (17. Oktober 2005)

Hier ein kleiner Appetizer... Es ist noch im Aufbau, aber bald... bald...


----------



## Framekiller (17. Oktober 2005)

Sehr geiles Helius im Retro Look! Als ich letztes mal beim Kalle war hing das Teil in der Endmontage und is mir sofort aufgefallen ich kann nur sagen Hammergeil bin schon aufs fertige bike gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dcg (19. Oktober 2005)




----------



## zyco (19. Oktober 2005)

Damn, wie haste das denn geschafft ???
Das heißt wohl jetzt mal einschicken... und auf schnelle Garantieabwicklung hoffen...


----------



## nationrider (20. Oktober 2005)

dcg schrieb:
			
		

>



ist nen Helius FR Modell 2003 oder?
hab nämlich die gl. Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2005)

meins war schon mal hier, aber nur verlinkt. das geht immer etwas unter. mittlerweile hab ich begriffen, wie man die bilder ordentlich postet   

deshalb (und weil man es auch im dunkeln findet   ) hier noch mal ...






um kritiken gleich vorzubeugen : die 08/15 pedale waren nur dran, um gleich radeln zu können, bis die ordentlichen pedale da waren. natürlich schöne bärentatzen mit pins, wie es sich gehört  

mittlerweile sind andere reifen drauf, das schwarz der roox-hörnchen verschwunden und die easton-sattelstütze eingeschickt, da sie den sattel nicht mehr ordentlich festklemmt


----------



## chorge (25. Oktober 2005)

So, mein neuer Rahmen ist da!!!      
Danke an Nicolai, dass es so fix ging!!!!!!
Hier erste Bilder:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Oktober 2005)

gut, in 24 Stunden wollen wir Fotos vom Komplettbike sehen!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## chorge (26. Oktober 2005)

Das wird nix.. muss noch auf ne Bremse, Steuersatz und Vorbau warten!   
Der Rest ist vom alten FR...


----------



## Heiko_München (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jörg!

....habe Deinen Gedanken nun schon etwas verfolgt. Bin nämlich auch dabei mir ein "annähernd freeridetaugliches Enduro" zusammen zu stellen. 

Die ersten Bilder vom Rahmen sind ja schon sehr viel versprechend! ...wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast: was wiegt der Rahmen (in Größe ?) mit bzw. ohne Dämpfer und Gabel?
Und die Frage zur Gabelwahl? Wieso hast Du ne MZ All Mountain 1 ETA genommen und keine Z1 FR mit Steckachse? Bringt doch kaum Mehrgewicht aber wesentlich steifere Front? Oder ging es um die Wiederverwertbarkeit der Laufräder?

...
danke Dir schonmal und nun weiter viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau!!!

Grüße aus München
Heiko


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer aber incl. Buchsen und schrauben etwa 3,4Kg. Die Gabelwahl hat drei Gründe:
1. Wiederverwertbarkeit des VR, allerdings hätte ich hier auf Steckachse umwechseln können, da HügiFR
2. Wollte ich aber nicht, da ich in meinem Auto ne Befestigung für Schnellspanner verbaut habe, und ich zudem bislang keine Steifigkeitsprobleme mit normalen Ausfallenden hatte...
3. Die AllMountain wiegt 2,3Kg - ich glaube ne Z1 dürfte deutlich schwerer sein (da meine alte Z1 von 04 mit 13cm ja schon fast 2,5Kg wiegt). Ich wollte auf alle Fälle ETA an einer mattschwarzen Gabel. Und zudem schätze ich mal, dass ich die AllMountain bei meiner Einsatzweise eher nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen werde - ich hoffe!!! 

Gruß,
Jörg

P.S.: Muss noch mindestens ne Woche auf meine Bremse warten.... ICH HASSE MARZOCCHI FÜR DIESE DRECKS POSTMOUNTAUFNAHMEN '06


----------



## Heiko_München (27. Oktober 2005)

Danke Dir!

...das mit der AM1 und der Wiederverwendung des alten, leichten Tourenradsatzes ist bei mir nämlich genauso das Thema wie die Halterung im Auto/Bus!

Zudem habe ich bislang nur ne Hügi 240 VR-Nabe.... und das würde heißen: komplett neu!   

Wegen dem Post Mount: was für ne Bremse willst dranbauen?... oder nur nen Adapter...also halbe Sache?   

??? was ist das denn für nen Dämpfer?

Grüße
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2005)

Der Dämpfer ist ein DHX 5.0.. Den fahr ich seit nem Jahr und bin überglücklich!
Als Bremse bleib ich meiner Mono4 treu, muss aber leider auf Adapterlösungen bauen -tja, egal.


----------



## Condor (28. Oktober 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Helius CC aus Holland http://bike2build.nl/nicolai.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal ne dumme Frage, welche Farbe ist das?
Silber oder Bronze? Ich hab bisher leider nur im Schatten fotografierte Nicolais in Bronze gesehn, wie schaut das im Tageslicht aus?
Steh gerade vor der Frage ob Silber oder Bronze eloxiert




ist das das selbe Bronze wie dieses hier:





 ?

Gruß
Condor


----------



## elendil (28. Oktober 2005)

Auf dem oberen Bild ist ein silberner Rahmen mit Chrom-Decals zu sehen, eins weiter unten dann Bronze. Schwere Entscheidung, aber falsch liegen kannst du dabei nicht


----------



## bOng (30. Oktober 2005)

hmmm, also hab zwar noch kein Fully, aber hier mein BMXTB..


----------



## san-miguel (2. November 2005)

Endlich ist so weit, ich habe mein 03er Helius CC bekommen und die ersten male ausgeritten. 
Etwas feintuning in der Abstimmung und der Bremse braucht es noch, aber es jetzt schon mega


----------



## chorge (2. November 2005)

WUNDERSCHÖNES RAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (...bis auf den Sattel...)


----------



## san-miguel (3. November 2005)

Jetzt bin ich aber Enttäuscht.   Er war das erste Teil, dass ich ersetzen durfte, hat fast den gleichen metalic Farbton wie der Rahmen. Kommt aber zugegebenermassen etwas klotzig daher und fürs Foto hätte ich besser das Werkzeugtäschchen abgemacht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dcg (4. November 2005)

meins iss kaputt !


----------



## kitor (4. November 2005)

> meins iss kaputt !



Hast Du das nicht schon kürzlich gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (4. November 2005)

Habe (fast) fertig...   
"Toll" - für die Bremsmontage an diesem Sch... Postmount-Kram musste ich an der Gabel rumfeilen! 1. Hat die Floating am Casting gestreift, 2. Stößt der Postmount-Adapter (Egal ob Hope, Shimano oder Magura!!) unten an und lässt sich somit nicht verschrauben.    DANKE MARZOCCHI - ICH LIEBE EUCH!!!!    
Naja, Dremel machts möglich...  

Ach ja, Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen, so wie's dasteht: 15,45Kg


----------



## Heiko_München (4. November 2005)

...


*sehr schön!* 

...und morgen dann ab auf den Trail..egal wie das Wetter wird!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## chorge (4. November 2005)

SCHNUPFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nationrider (5. November 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNUPFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



...is besser als Vogelgrippe  
gute Besserung !


----------



## *Hobbes* (9. November 2005)

kann euch meine Neuerwerbung natürlich auch nich vorenthalten
Heute ganz frisch angekommen und wird übers Wochenende ganz gemütlich aufgebaut
habs irgendwie nich geschafft nen größeres Foto anzuhängen


----------



## Freeride Benni (9. November 2005)

Huch. Einer der ersten Ufo ST Besitzer...   
Leider gefallen mir die Farben nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2005)

Stimmt! Die Farben sind Geschmackssache..........aber sonst wärs ja langweilig. Bin echt mal auf die Meinungen der ersten UFO ST Besitzer gespannt. Das Teil wär auch was für mich.......
Ein Foto nach Fertigstellung ist natürlich Pflicht!!!
Vielleicht kannst das Komplettbike auch mal wiegen?!?

Grüße


----------



## Jack22001 (10. November 2005)

so dann zeig ich auch mal was ich mir vor gut 14 tagen ersteigert habe   

mein Nicolai Bass -> i love it   

Fotos sind leider nicht so gut...  

cya jack


----------



## Boondog (10. November 2005)

Tach,
 jetzt zeig ich euch meins!!!!

Helius Fr 05, Z1, Saint, Race Face...


----------



## robacid (14. November 2005)

Hier meinz:

2005er Helius FR / Größe XL / Schwarz elox / Schwarze Decals
2005er Marzocchi Z1 150mm / ETA mit Shimano XT 203mm
Rohloff / Hope Scheibe 165mm mit Grimeca Sys. 11
Fox DHX 3.0
VRO
Roox Stütze
Flite Sattel
Veltec VR


----------



## Levin (20. November 2005)

Hier meinz!!

Helius CC 03
Mantou QR 
Manitou Black Elite 03 
VR: Mavic 223 DT Comp XT Nabe
HR: Mavic 321 DT Comp Xt Nabe
Magura Julie 03
Syntace VRO
Schwalbe Albert 2,25  
SQ-Lab 612
Shimano Wendepedal
Shimano XT


----------



## Splash (21. November 2005)

Irgendwie lassen sich die letzten Bilder bei mir ned öffnen  

Fehlermeldung:


> Not Found
> The requested URL /fotos/data/2/medium/Dsc01369.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## Heiko_München (21. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lassen sich die letzten Bilder bei mir ned öffnen
> 
> Fehlermeldung:



Hi,
Du bzw. die Threadhersteller sollten das MEDIUM im Dateipfad weglassen, dann klappts auch mit dem Bildchen!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/IMG_16721.JPG 
...

außerdem ist die Datei zu groß um sie hier anzuhängen!


----------



## cubebiker (22. November 2005)

Hi,

ich habe euch da zwei Monate etwas vorenthalten...
Aber ich war ja auch am umziehen und bin erst jetzt zu nem richtigen Foto gekommen.


----------



## Freeride Benni (22. November 2005)

Kurze Frage an den Cubebiker:

Wirst du von Nicolai gesposert? Wie viel hast du für den Rahmen denn bezahlt? Was für Erfahrungen hast du mit dem Dämpfer gemacht? Wie findest du ihn? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nationrider (22. November 2005)

@Cubebiker:

-schönes M-Pire
-welche Rahmengröße ist das M oder S ?
-aktualisier deinen Usernamen mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. November 2005)

Das M-Pire dürfte ein L sein. Ich habe ein M. Bilder zum vergleich in der Gallery. Sind aber nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## cubebiker (22. November 2005)

@Benni: Nein ich werde nicht gesponsored, dafür bin ich viel zu lahm... 
Der Dämpfer ist der absolute Hammer, perfekt einzustellen, aber er quietscht schon nach zwei Monaten penetrant beim Einfedern, weswegen er auch bald eingeschickt wird. Lässt sich aber durch ein paar Clicks an der Druckstufe abstellen. Trotzdem doof. Würde ihn aber wieder kaufen, da ich gerade am M-Pire schon andere Dämpfer ausprobieren konnte und sagen muss das der Romic rockt! Das Ansprechverhalten ist unerreicht!  

@Nationrider: Das ist ein "L" Rahmen. Einen "S" Rahmen kann bei Miss Cubebiker einige Seiten vorher sehen. "L" fährt sich für meine 187cm perfekt. 

Der Rahmen ist Sauschnell und schluckt alles weg! 

Mangelndes Fahrkönnen kann man echt gut durch einen guten Rahmen verstecken!  

Bis denne

Cubebiker


----------



## Mucki (25. November 2005)

Tachchen Leude, ich wollt auch mal wieder mein Bike mit Gabel- und Sattelupdate zum besten geben....  

Ride on, Mucki

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/201466/cat/2


----------



## sebastianb2 (28. November 2005)

Meins! 

Nicolai Helius CC schwarz eloxiert Größe L
Baujahr September 2005
Einsatzzweck: All Mountain


----------



## Mucki (28. November 2005)

Schönes Rad, aber der Sattel passt irgendwie nicht so gut dran..... Wie wärs mit nem Fizik Gobi oder nem Selle Italia SLR XP?

Greetz Mucki


----------



## sebastianb2 (28. November 2005)

Du hast Recht, der Sattel ist das einzige Teil, was noch ausgetauscht werden muss. Ist ein Specialized BG Sattel, habe leider noch kein bequemes Äquivalent gefunden...


----------



## chorge (28. November 2005)

Ich finde, da gehören noch schwarze Kurbeln dran...


----------



## Testmaen (28. November 2005)

Sehr schönes Rad ! 

Hattest du nicht vor nen DHX reinzubauen ? Kommt der noch ? Was sind´n das für Mavic-Felgen ? 819´er ? Wie breit sind die Michelins ?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## sebastianb2 (28. November 2005)

Hi Testmaen,

ja, ich hatte ursprünglich geplant, den DHX einzubauen, da ich diesen günstig bekommen hatte. Allerdings war es günstiger, ihn zu verkaufen und den DT mitzubestellen. Außerdem passt dieser besser zur Talas und ist leichter. Ich bin jedenfalls extrem zufrieden mit ihm, so unglaublich sensibel und trotzdem wippfrei (obwohl das natürlich an der perfekten Konstruktion des Rahmens liegt...)

Die Felgen sind die 819er, zusammen mit DT240s, für mich ein Traum...

Die Reifen sind 2,2 Zoll breit, Modell All Mountain.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (28. November 2005)

Gefällt mir bis auf den Sattel auch sehr gut! Sieht halt auch fast aus wie meins... Nicht nur optisch, sondern auch funktional sehr, sehr gut!


----------



## Testmaen (28. November 2005)

Hi Sebastian,

danke für die Antwort(en) ! Kann man die 819er eigentlich auch nicht-tubeless fahren ? Wo kann man die belastungstechnisch einordnen - zwischen den DT Swiss 4.1 und 5.1 ?

MfG, Micha


----------



## sebastianb2 (28. November 2005)

Hi Micha,

ja, du kannst du 819 auch mit Schlauch fahren, ich kann aber tubeless nur jedem ans Herz legen.

Ich würde die Felgen auch so einordnen, wie du es gemacht hast. Sie sind auf jeden Fall breiter als die 4.1

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Testmaen (28. November 2005)

Mein Tramrad ist momentan ein Helius CC mit Stahlfeder-komplett, ebenfalls für All-Mountain. Dafür erscheint mir die 4.1 bischen schwach auf der Brust und die 5.1 bischen zu wüst, wenn man mal schaut bei welchen Komplett-Bikes die nächstes Jahr dran ist/sein soll (RM Slayer, Speci Enduro etc.).

Hast du schon ne 06er Talas dran ? Ist auf dem Bild maximaler Federweg vorne und hinten eingestellt ? Wie schnell lässt sich die Gabel bei Fahren absenken ?

Hattest du den DHX denn mal probehalber eingebaut und getestet oder ausgepackt-angeschaut-und-weiterverkauft  ?!

MfG

p.s. Was für´n Schaltwerk hast du dran ?!


----------



## g.punkt (28. November 2005)

...und hier mal meins-für mich das Schönste   
Der Dämpfer ist mittlerweile ausgetauscht.


----------



## Testmaen (28. November 2005)

Hi g.punkt,

hast du die Bilder auch in gross  ?!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.punkt (28. November 2005)

Hi Testmaen,

größer konnte ich die Bilder nicht anhängen. Bin noch neu im Forum und noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen mit den Bildern. Muß ich mir ein eigenes Fotoalbum anlegen ?

Gruß 

g.


----------



## Testmaen (28. November 2005)

Puh, ob man das jetzt "muß" weiß ich auch nicht. Die Funktion gibts in deinem Profil. Ich hab damals auch ziemlich lange gebraucht, bis es geklappt hat, aber nur weil ich die Funktion "übersehen" habe. 

Edit: Kommando zurück , geh auf Fotoalbum, und dann auf "Fotos hochladen" überhalb des Suchfeldes auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## g.punkt (28. November 2005)

Hi,

habe ein Fotoalbum erstellt und die Bilder größer hochgeladen-hoffe es funktioniert. Ansonsten sind auf unserer Homepage: www.lumen-page.de
unter der Rubrik "Transportation" (Bild #16,#17) noch ein paar Bilder. Ich denke aber ich werds noch rauskriegen.  

Ists jetzt besser mit den Bildern ?


----------



## sebastianb2 (28. November 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tramrad ist momentan ein Helius CC mit Stahlfeder-komplett, ebenfalls für All-Mountain. Dafür erscheint mir die 4.1 bischen schwach auf der Brust und die 5.1 bischen zu wüst, wenn man mal schaut bei welchen Komplett-Bikes die nächstes Jahr dran ist/sein soll (RM Slayer, Speci Enduro etc.).
> 
> Hast du schon ne 06er Talas dran ? Ist auf dem Bild maximaler Federweg vorne und hinten eingestellt ? Wie schnell lässt sich die Gabel bei Fahren absenken ?
> 
> ...




Ja, ich nutze fast immer den maximalen Federweg.

Habe noch die 05er Talas RLC, ist glaube ich genauso wie die 06er, es sei denn du willst xtt. Absenken dauert ca. 5 Sekunden, geht auch während der Fahrt.

Schaltwerk ist Sram X0.


----------



## foda (30. November 2005)

Hier mein Helius FR.






Fährt sich sehr gut und ist in der Version auch Alpencrosstauglich (incl. Campo).


----------



## elendil (30. November 2005)

Ein sehr schönes und sehr gut ausgestattetes FR! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Wenn ich mir ein FR aufbauen würde: ich würde es wohl fast genauso machen... Kurz: traumhaft!


----------



## Framekiller (30. November 2005)

@ foda 
sehr sehr geiles bike, sowohl technisch als auch optisch top!
Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit die Augenkrebs im Endstadium verursacht, diese silbernen XT-Kurbeln passen garnicht, da gehören mattschwarze Race Face oder änliches dran. Von mir aus mach Deore dran hauptsache schwarz.


----------



## nationrider (30. November 2005)

@foda: gratuliere! super schlitten  

ganz fertig ist es aber noch nicht oder? (Spacertürmchen und Züge noch kürzen)

das Marzocchi Schutzblech gehört in den gelben Sack, sieht m.E. Kacke
aus und hält den Dreck nicht fern, einfach albern.

PS: achja und das mit den XT Kurbeln stimmt, schicke RF Evolve oder Truvativ
würden rein optisch besser passen, aber die Funktion sollte ja im Vordergund stehen .

PPS: heftige Sattelüberhöhung oder....


----------



## fUEL (1. Dezember 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Testmaen,
> 
> ja, ich hatte ursprünglich geplant, den DHX einzubauen, da ich diesen günstig bekommen hatte. Allerdings war es günstiger, ihn zu verkaufen und den DT mitzubestellen. Außerdem passt dieser besser zur Talas und ist leichter. Ich bin jedenfalls extrem zufrieden mit ihm, so unglaublich sensibel und trotzdem wippfrei (obwohl das natürlich an der perfekten Konstruktion des Rahmens liegt...)
> 
> ...


Die Reifen sind für die Tonne - hatte die auch schon 400km, und dann als Slicks in den  Müll. Da gibt es Verbesserungspotential.  Jede Woche oder 10 tage neue Decken wird auf Dauer echt teuer, oder fährst Du nicht viel? Naja der Sattel ??
Vielleicht ist er ja bequem.
Gruss Frank


----------



## machero (1. Dezember 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> das Marzocchi Schutzblech gehört in den gelben Sack, sieht m.E. Kacke
> aus und hält den Dreck nicht fern, einfach albern.



jo weg mit dem ding 
den flaschenhalter am besten auch gleich :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda (1. Dezember 2005)

@daedalous: Merci, hab auch lange gebraucht, um alle Komponenten auszuwählen. Hat sich jetzt auch wie geplant als eine fire and forget Maschine herausgestellt. Ausnahme: Die Hügi FR Vorderradnabe war nach 3 Regenfahrten voll Wasser gelaufen und die Lager waren nach 3 Monaten hinüber. Wurden "mit viel mohlwollen" nochmal gegen einen geringen Betrag getauscht. Der DT Swiss Servicemann sagte aber: "nicht mehr so weiterbehandeln! z.B. waschen vermeiden!" Lustig!

@framekiller: Ich hatte die Race Face zuhause und hab sie bei ebay zu einem lächerlichen Preis verscheuert, weil ich dachte man könnte die XT eloxieren. Im Augenblick fahre ich es so wie es ist, die Race Face ist mir zu teuer und eine Deore kommt mir nicht dran. Am liebsten wär mir schon sowas wie lackieren.

@nationrider: Das Schutzblech hält zwar nicht viel Dreck vom Rad ab, aber schützt Brille/Augen sehr gut!
Das mit den Zügen ist so eine Sache, die Rohloff werden schnell zu kurz. Ich hatte sie nach dem Foto um ~3-4 cm gekürzt und konnte den Lenker nicht mehr voll einschlagen. Wenn man den Bremshebel in einem großen Winkel zur Horizontale senkt muß man die Züge auch ein wenig länger lassen, um die Bremse noch entlüften zu können.
Was macht man gegen einen Spacerturm?
Sattel sieht brutal aus, fährt sich aber erstaunlich bequem so.

@machero: Flaschenhalter war eigentlich nur für die AlpenÜ dran.

Bis auf die Zugführung und die relativ wenig bissigen Bremsen bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad und bereuhe die hohen Ausgaben auch nicht.
Die Rohloff läuft auch wie ein Uhrwerk. Schade, daß es keine IS 6 Loch Aufnahme für die Scheiben gibt.


----------



## Testmaen (1. Dezember 2005)

Habe eben nen schönes Nucleon TFR bei www.mtbr.com gefunden, dass ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.












... mit dickem Brembo-Anker


----------



## Mucki (1. Dezember 2005)

Wie geil ist das denn?! Man man man, das sind ja garantiert 12000 Eusen  

Einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Heiko_München (1. Dezember 2005)

Upss....

...auch von mtbr!!!





und hier in Rußland gibt es noch mehr Bilder davon!!!

Tsssss

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Didgi (1. Dezember 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Upss....
> 
> ...auch von mtbr!!!
> 
> ...



Ach du ********, wie assi ist das denn??? Nucleon irgendwas, Super Monster und dann so komische Street Mäntel?? Naja, hauptsache geposed   

Was meint ihr was das wiegt? Mein Eröffnungstip: 26kg

Völliger Schwachsinn, aber.............jedem das seine   

Daniel


----------



## g.punkt (1. Dezember 2005)

Obergeil-mit zwei von denen wärs noch besser.

Gruß g.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Dezember 2005)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du ********, wie assi ist das denn??? Nucleon irgendwas, Super Monster und dann so komische Street Mäntel?? Naja, hauptsache geposed
> 
> Was meint ihr was das wiegt? Mein Eröffnungstip: 26kg
> 
> ...


Muhahaha!  Scheint noch eine recht frühe Version vom Nucleon zu sein so wie die Schwinge aussieht. Aber hat echt das Zeug zum Klassiker. Pack das gleich mal auf meine Festplatte... 

nico


----------



## nationrider (1. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Muhahaha!  Scheint noch eine recht frühe Version vom Nucleon zu sein so wie die Schwinge aussieht. Aber hat echt das Zeug zum Klassiker. Pack das gleich mal auf meine Festplatte...
> 
> nico



wie bitte Muahahaha    das ist nen Nucleon DH davon gibts weltweit
genau 20 (oder waren es 30?).

eins davon fährt nen kollege und es rockt gewaltig  

zugegeben: diese Kaukasenschleuder ist echt posermäßig aufgebaut.....


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Dezember 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> wie bitte Muahahaha    das ist nen Nucleon DH davon gibts weltweit
> genau 20 (oder waren es 30?).
> 
> eins davon fährt nen kollege und es rockt gewaltig
> ...


Ruhe bewaren. Dsa Muhahaha bezog sich auf den Aufbau. Nichts desto trotz sieht der Rahmen alleine auch schon martialisch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klomi (2. Dezember 2005)

Und wieder ist eins geboren !!!!

Der Rest is im Album.


----------



## Heiko_München (2. Dezember 2005)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder ist eins geboren !!!!



   

 

Grüße
Heiko

P.S.: Alpha-Bike war gut als sie noch in der Klopstockstraße waren!!! Anno 1994!!!


----------



## zyco (2. Dezember 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

>



Soweit ich weiß ist das ne Sonderanfertigung für nen wohlhabenden russischen Kunden - 300mm vorne und hinten...

btw. Die Reifen sind Maxxis Hookworm


----------



## chridsche (2. Dezember 2005)

Passend zur Jahreszeit...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem die Versicherung gezahlt hat und es endlich vollbracht ist hier die ersten Bilder!


----------



## Scherge (3. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Versicherung gezahlt hat und es endlich vollbracht ist hier die ersten Bilder!


sehr schönes bmxtb. was ist denn das für ein farbton? der sieht ja mal sehr geil aus.

gruß,
philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_FAF (3. Dezember 2005)

endlich ist es da mein neues spaß mopped nur noch an den reifen wird gearbeiten 

dickes lob an kalle und seine jungs geiles teil!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2005)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes bmxtb. was ist denn das für ein farbton? der sieht ja mal sehr geil aus.
> 
> gruß,
> philip


Danke die Farbe ist RAL 7008 Khakigrau!


----------



## Snosj (7. Dezember 2005)

Belgian Bikedistroyer his ride:


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Dezember 2005)

@Snosj: ULTRA!!! Gefällt mir Sau gut!!!


----------



## wicked as me (7. Dezember 2005)

Snosj schrieb:
			
		

> Belgian Bikedistroyer his ride:




wozu is das teil unterm dämper eig? also der 'minidämpfer'


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Dezember 2005)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> wozu is das teil unterm dämper eig? also der 'minidämpfer'



damit dir die kraft die der dämpfer ins unterrohr einleitet selbiges nicht wegknickt wird eine zugstrebe verwendet um die kräfte ins sitzrohr umzuleiten.
wurde glaube im Ufo ST Thread, hier und beim Saturn Erscheinen, beim Nonius Erscheinen usw. schon zig tausend mal geklärt.


----------



## funghi2 (8. Dezember 2005)

boaar das ist das geilste nicolai das ich jeehh gesehen hab      

die gabel is einfach der hammer an dem bike *schwärm*

einfach nur geil


----------



## holla_holla (9. Dezember 2005)

so, hier pünktlich zu wochenende mein street hobel...


----------



## holla_holla (9. Dezember 2005)

holla_holla schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier pünktlich zu wochenende mein street hobel...



sorry, Anhang hat nicht geklappt. Die Bilder sind in meiner Galerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/33748


----------



## zyco (11. Dezember 2005)

Wnn Pinky n Update präsentiert, muss Brain auch nachziehen...   

Hier mal wieder mein kleines mit neuem Lenker (ist schneller so, wirklich...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (11. Dezember 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Wnn Pinky n Update präsentiert, muss Brain auch nachziehen...
> 
> Hier mal wieder mein kleines mit neuem Lenker (ist schneller so, wirklich...)



Hi!

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel???
Suche sowas ähnliches noch für mein Stadtradl!     

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## zyco (11. Dezember 2005)

Ist ne Pulcro-Stahlgabel... Leider wurde die Firma aufgegeben.


----------



## Heiko_München (11. Dezember 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ne Pulcro-Stahlgabel... Leider wurde die Firma aufgegeben.



Danke,
hab es mir fast schon gedacht    (der Blick in Deine Galerie hat sich aber gelohnt)!   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## zyco (11. Dezember 2005)

Danke...


----------



## machero (12. Dezember 2005)

@zyco

So is richtig!   
Erst das Bike - dann die Tapeten


----------



## Kettenbeißer (12. Dezember 2005)

Hier mal wieder mein Bergabfahrrad. Die Bilder sind übrigens auch in meiner Gallery und wollen bewertet werden 
Nach zwei Jahren im Renneinsatz, wobei die Gabel erst kurz drin ist:


----------



## elendil (12. Dezember 2005)

Ist schon ein äußerst gelungenes Bergabradl. Was bringt's denn auf die Waage? Mit der Boxxer und den anderen Tuningmaßnahmen, die nach und nach umgesetzt wurden ist es doch nochmal ein ganzes Stück leichter geworden. Aber ich hab's immer noch nicht in natura gesehen! Das  muss sich mal ändern!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (12. Dezember 2005)

Wie gesagt nächstes Jahr komm ich natürlich zu dir....

Also mit Maxxis Reifen isses ganz knapp über 20 Kilo aber momentan mit den monsterschweren aber auch recht guten Al Mighty isses ca. bei 20,5. Mit den Schlammreifen für die Schipistenrennen wirds wohl unter 20 Kilo wiegen. Trotzdem noch zu viel, aber was hilfts


----------



## Boondog (18. Dezember 2005)

Hier mein update!!!

Mein Helius FR 05 mit ner neuen Gabel.

Gabel: Marzocchi AM 1
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector RPV
Bremse: Shmano Saint 203mm
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Sattel: SLR
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Schaltung: XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. Dezember 2005)

@kettenbeiser 

Wie deines so leicht sein kann ist mir ein Rätzel. Du hast Teile drann die wirklich viel schwerer sind als meine und jene die leichter sind, sind nicht viel leichter. 

Wie hast du es gewogen ?


----------



## Fränky G. (20. Dezember 2005)

So Sportsfreunde,

ich habe die Ehre mein - *Nucleon TFR TiMag 2006* - in Größe L hier einzustellen.
Seit gestern ist es mein und es ein absoluter Traum in schwarz.


Danke Falco, Andi, Holla, Vinc. und dem ganzen Nicolai-Team @ Kalle ! 

Aufgebaut wurde das Bike bei "*G-Bike*" in Alfeld. (Sehr zu empfehlen der Shop!!!) Klasse gemacht Micha !   

Gewicht mit dem TiMag (Titanschrauben und Magnesium-Teilen) so wie hier abgebildet und Fox 36 VAN RC2 = 18,35kg !











Ride on,


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2005)

1. hammergeiles bike!   
2. bevors die jemand anderes sagt - spacerturm weg
3. zu deiner sicherheit - pass auf das du dich in den 3 meter langen hüllen deiner Rohloff micht erwürgst 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## himbeertoni (20. Dezember 2005)

stefan, der spacerturm ist absolut so gewollt...(sitzhaltung)
und die züge extra so lang aus erfahrung... abrisse bei stürzen usw.

bg, toni


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2005)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> stefan, der spacerturm ist absolut so gewollt...(sitzhaltung)
> und die züge extra so lang aus erfahrung... abrisse bei stürzen usw.
> 
> bg, toni




gut, dann lass ich dir die spacer.
aber die züge sag ich mal so - bei welchen sturz dreht sich der lenker 15 mal um seine achse? Hab bisher bei keinem Sturz mehr als 2 Umdrehungen geschafft  bissl kann raus, sieht dann auch besser aus 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2005)

Chapeau troisemille formidableEin hammerhaftes Teil und nicht nur macho sondern auch geschmackvoll. 
Gratulation     

Grüsse aus dem Taunus

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (20. Dezember 2005)

hi,wenn ichs richtig sehe,hast du ne titaniumfeder drin?

mfg
Julian


----------



## Fränky G. (20. Dezember 2005)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> hi,wenn ichs richtig sehe,hast du ne titaniumfeder drin?
> 
> mfg
> Julian



Ja richtig !


----------



## Helium (21. Dezember 2005)

Supergeiles Rad!! Von welchem Hersteller hast du denn die Titanfeder?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Dezember 2005)

schön schön aber leicht ist die Karre nicht gerade.


----------



## langlang (21. Dezember 2005)

Boondog schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein update!!!
> 
> Mein Helius FR 05 mit ner neuen Gabel.
> 
> ...



Hi,

sieht gut aus!   
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Boondog (21. Dezember 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> sieht gut aus!
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> ...



Tach,

Danke  
die Rahmengröße ist "M"
hab lang überlegt ob ich mir ein M oder S kaufen soll.
Ich bin 172cm und bin super zufrieden mit dem M Rahmen.

Gruß Boondog


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. Dezember 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @kettenbeiser
> 
> Wie deines so leicht sein kann ist mir ein Rätzel. Du hast Teile drann die wirklich viel schwerer sind als meine und jene die leichter sind, sind nicht viel leichter.
> 
> Wie hast du es gewogen ?



Einmal mit und einmal ohne Bike auf die Personenwaage gestellt. Und ich habs an ne spezielle Bikewaage gehängt. Der Wert mit den schweren Schwalbe ist aber nur geschätzt, kann auch sein dass es bissl mehr hat. Die Boxxer is natürlich auch paar Gramm leichter als deine 888. Welche Teile sind denn bei dir deutlich leichter?


----------



## Fränky G. (21. Dezember 2005)

Helium schrieb:
			
		

> Supergeiles Rad!! Von welchem Hersteller hast du denn die Titanfeder?



Danke !
Das lief direkt über Toxoholics. Der Dämpfer kam gleich mit der Feder. Anfragen solltest Du dort stellen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Dezember 2005)

@ Kettenbeisser 

Deutlich leichter war übertrieben aber diese Teile sind bei mir leichter als bei dir.

Bremsen (Die Bilder in meiner Gallery sind nicht 100% aktuell)
Steuersatz (300 gramm deiner ist doch ein Fett Set oder ?) 
Kettenführung (habe eine die nur 116gramm ist und kein Bashguard) 
Kurbel (nicht viel aber leichter) 
Felgen 
Sattelsütze 
Schaltwerk (nur ne vermutung aber nen XTR Short Cage müsste schon leichter sein als dien Sram) 

Diese Teile sind schwerer 

Vorbau (vermutlich rel. viel Kenne aber das gewicht von deinem nicht) 
VR Nabe (Du DT ich Hope) 
Gabel ( dürften so um die 200 gramm sein) 

Volgende Teile haben wir die selben 

Lenker 
HR Nabe (du hast doch auch die ringle oder ?) 
Sattel 
Innenlager (ich vermute bei dir das Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH) 
Dämpfer

Na ja wie dem auch sei. Ist ja auch egal ich frage mich blos warum meines dann gemäs dieser Digital Waage welche ich benütze 20.8 Kilos schwer ist.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab das inoffizielle Jet Set drin also von Reset Racing den HD weiß der geier was....

Is deutlich leichter als das Fet Set.
Bin grad dabei mich nach nem leichteren Bashguard umzuschauen und die Führung bekommt ne Carbon Grundplatte die muss ich nur noch aussägen.


Naja ich denk sie wiegen in etwa gleich viel. Ob jetz 20,5 oder 20,8 is ja a relativ wurscht bergab bügelts gleich 

Aber mit den Maxxis Wetscreams hats dann unter 20 Weil ja da mind. 1 Kilo an Reifen weniger dran hängt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. Dezember 2005)

Ach so ist das, ja klar wenn du ein Fet Set drinn hast ist klar warum meines mehr Gewicht hat. 
Denn die Anderen Teile heben sich vermutlich auf in etwa vom Gewicht her. Nur das meine 888 schwerer ist als deine Boxxer. 

Wenn die Boxxer keinen eigenen Standart hätte, würde ich mir ja auch eine kaufen aber ich will wegen dem Ego Standart keine Boxxer mehr.


----------



## Endurance (25. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt auch mal mein vorläufiges Argon FR (Schnellspanner mittlerweile durch zwei goldenene ersetzt). Bin noch bei der Kurbel und den Flaschenhaltern am suchen nach Alternativen - leicht, stabil, funktional und zum Rahmen soll es passen - Vorschläge? 

Ach ja Einsatzbereich: Mittlere Touren (Winter/Matsch/Schnee) und einen Hüpfer (1m hoch) sollte es aushalten - nennt man Neudeutsch wohl Enduro.


----------



## gerry (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

was stöhrt dich an der Kurbel? 

Schönes CC mit super Schaltung!

Ciao Gerry


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Dezember 2005)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was stöhrt dich an der Kurbel?
> 
> ...




Der 43te Zahn ist verbogen. Siehst Du das nicht ?

Scherz lass nach. Hier gibs Typen..........

Hi ENDURANCE mach ne Truvativ STYLO ran........ event. die CARBON-Version


----------



## gerry (26. Dezember 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Scherz lass nach. Hier gibs Typen..........


----------



## Endurance (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi Rocky - Du hättest vorher auf Stylemodus schalten sollen. Sonst verstehts keiner  43 Zähne zsszsszzss 
aber ne Carbonkurbel? Falls hier wieder der Ironiemodus gefehlt hat? Also ne Carbon kommt nächstes Jahr ans Taiwild (wegen Gewicht) aber ans Argon FR? Viel zu Schade dann brauch ich alle paar Monate ne neue...

@gerry
Ich nehme mal an das CC kommt von ROCC weil ein CrossCountry Bike ist es nun nicht wirklich.

Ach ja was stört an der Kurbel:
Farbe + Shimano - ist Preis/Leistung zwar gut aber es sollen möglichst viele DE oder EU Teile ran und möglichst wenig aus Asien. Und wenns irgendwie geht noch mit 40er Kettenblatt. Das 42 geht zwar aber 40/16 wäre mit lieber (im Winter) und 38 sind nur für Extrembedingungen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Dezember 2005)

@ ENDURANCE


stimmt ne Carbon-Kurbel ist eher was für unsren Sesselbiker Fe...... von der Nahe.   Hey nochmals DANKE für die Ritchey´s. Ich fahr die am liebsten. Werde sie wohl an ein RM Blizzard schrauben. Bikeprojekt 2007 oder so.
Freu mich auf Mai wenn die Meute wieder zusammen Bikegeschichte schreibt.
Ich muss mir noch was für´nen Workshop mit Wondermike überlegen. Der hat das richtig gut gemacht letztes Jahr.   
Du solltest nächstes Jahr übernachten. Du fährst dann wesentlich entspannter nach Hause.


----------



## gerry (27. Dezember 2005)

hi,

upps, fr   tja wer lesen kann wäre klar im vorteil.
nix für ungut

lg gerry


----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> @gerry
> Ich nehme mal an das CC kommt von ROCC weil ein CrossCountry Bike ist es nun nicht wirklich.



Kürzelbezeichnung bei Nicolai:
CC = Cross Country
ROCC = Rohloff Cross Country -> reine Rohloff-Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. Dezember 2005)

Gerade auf den Seiten des britschen Nicolai-Importeurs entdeckt ... ein Custom-Helius-FR in weiss.


----------



## Endurance (27. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzelbezeichnung bei Nicolai:
> CC = Cross Country
> ROCC = Rohloff Cross Country -> reine Rohloff-Version


OK dann habe ich ein ROFR


----------



## zyco (27. Dezember 2005)

Da es das Argon FR nur mit verschiebbaren Ausfallern gibt, bleibts wohl beim FR...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. Dezember 2005)

Das Helius ist eines der schönsten Nicolais das ich je gesehen habe. Auch wenn ich das eine oder andre Teil nicht verbaut hätte, extrem schön so in weiss mit dem Blau. 

Nun noch ein blauer Hope Vorbau, ne blaue USE Stütze und blaue Middelbrun Kurbeln dazu noch alte M4 Bremsen und das teil währe Perfekt.


----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Da es das Argon FR nur mit verschiebbaren Ausfallern gibt, bleibts wohl beim FR...



Hmmm RO== Rohloff Only. Verschiebbare Ausfallenden != Rohloff Only, man kann ja immer noch ne normale Kettenschaltung verbauen und nun  

Aber meins ist 100% RO


----------



## zyco (28. Dezember 2005)

Die Jungens bei Nicolai fragen ja immer nett nach. z.B. mit was für einer Schaltung das Rad gefahren werden wird. So bekommste bei der Aussage "Argon FR für Rohloff" u.a. auch die Rohloff-Ausfaller (rechts wie links). Wenn du ne herkömmliche Kettenschaltung fahren willst, kannste auch nen verschiebbaren Ausfaller mit Schaltauge bekommen - siehe Argon FR Bildchen auf der Website...

Anyway - n schönes Bike haste die da aufgebaut !!!
  
Was wiegt das Teil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt das Teil ?


13,5KG inklusive dem heutigen Dreck. Trocken schätze ich mal 13KG. Geradeso um noch gut Touren fahren zu können aber auch stabil genug um auch mal einen Sturz oder wider erwarten gelungenen Hüpfer wegzustecken. Hatte die Rohloff vorher in einem Fully, aber das Gesamtgewicht war mit dann zum Touren deutlich zu hoch (>16KG).


----------



## *Hobbes* (2. Januar 2006)

so nun ist es endlich fertig (bis auf die kettenführung und große Bremsscheibe vorn)
Mein ganzer Stolz:


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Januar 2006)

Geiles Teil viel Spass damit.


----------



## Endurance (3. Januar 2006)

Super Farbkombi


----------



## g.punkt (4. Januar 2006)

...und hier mal meine "Dropsau"


----------



## cubebiker (4. Januar 2006)

@g.punkt
Das Bike kenn ich doch?!?! Frankfurt? Sachsenhausen? Du, hier!?


----------



## WODAN (4. Januar 2006)

g.punkt schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hier mal meine "Dropsau"



Sehr schön!  
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Rohloff Nabe zu der Zugführung am Unterrohr!

Gruß aus der Wetterau!!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Januar 2006)

Hammer geil ! Ich gehe mal davon aus das es Olive grün ist oder ? 

Wenn ich das so sehe, denke ich hätte mein M-Pire auch in Olive kaufen sollen nicht in schwarz silber wie ich es habe.


----------



## chorge (5. Januar 2006)

@G-Punkt
HAMMERSCHÖNES BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g.punkt (5. Januar 2006)

cubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> @g.punkt
> Das Bike kenn ich doch?!?! Frankfurt? Sachsenhausen? Du, hier!?


Ja mein Bike und ich sind "Sachsenhäuser"
  
Die Farbe ist olive (ein "M"-rahmen mit "S"-Sitzrohr).
Die Ehre des Aufbaus gehört nicht mir, ich habe es vor kurzem komplett gekauft (bin hier im Bikemarkt drauf gestossen). Liebe es trotzdem heiß und innig !
Also-vielen Dank für die Blumen  und bis bald

g.punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.punkt (5. Januar 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Rohloff Nabe zu der Zugführung am Unterrohr!
> 
> Ach ja, die hab ich am CC (was geileres gibt es nicht
> ). Wenn da nur der Preis nicht wär


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2006)

Geiles Teil, alle Achtung. ich finde es wohltuend dezent.


----------



## nationrider (6. Januar 2006)

g.punkt schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hier mal meine "Dropsau"


tüchtich schön 
aber finde es sieht doch recht hecklastig aus, vielleicht sollte man flache
Brücken in der 888 nachrüsten, oder die Optik täuscht durch das sehr kurze
Sitzrohr


----------



## elendil (7. Januar 2006)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein leichtes (10,59kg) Helius, wenn sich der neue DT SSD190L bewährt kommt auch noch der rote Aufkleber auf'm Dämpfer ab.


----------



## himbeertoni (7. Januar 2006)

"mächtich gewaltich"

etwas dunkles bild , aber so schon sehr schön....bitte teile-liste mal
reinstellen 

best greetz , toni


----------



## richtig (7. Januar 2006)

Hat jmd. schonmal das M-Pire in komplett weiß mit rotem Schriftzug gesehen? Stell mir vor, dass das auch hammerfett aussieht. Noch geiler als die Morewoods.

Ansonsten kann ich dem rot nicht so viel abgewinnen. Die eloxierten Rahmen mit den schwarzen Wippen und Federn bzw. Dämpfern drinne sehen schon seeeehr fett aus.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn jmd. irgendwas in der Richtung bei einem UFO ST oder dem M-Pire gesehen hat (silber mit rot oder weiß mit rot), wäre ich echt dankbar für ein kleines Bildchen oder einen Link... bin noch am Farben überlegen.

Und noch ne kleine Frage: hat das Gründe, dass die Schwinge meistens ne andere Farbe (oft schwarz) hat als der Rest oder ist das reine Geschmacksache?

grussascha


----------



## Gap______Jumper (7. Januar 2006)

Was verstehst du unter Schwinge und bei welchen Rahmen?


----------



## zyco (8. Januar 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jmd. schonmal das M-Pire in komplett weiß mit rotem Schriftzug gesehen? Stell mir vor, dass das auch hammerfett aussieht. Noch geiler als die Morewoods.



Du meinst dieses hier:
Das sind die Teile vom Holländischen Importeur, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Kerschi (8. Januar 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> So Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ich habe die Ehre mein - *Nucleon TFR TiMag 2006* - in Größe L hier einzustellen.
> Seit gestern ist es mein und es ein absoluter Traum in schwarz.
> ...




Noch ein Nachtrag zu dem Bike weil ich es grad zum ersten Mal sehe...

1. Sehr schön, gefällt mir super. Is leider nicht so ganz in meiner Preisklasse.
2. Was sind das für Aufkleber? Sind da zwei Schriftzüge übereinander um diesen Hintergrundeffekt zu erreichen?

und leider...
3. Auf den ersten Blick mit so hohem Sattel und dem Spacerturm dachte ich mir Du hättest Dir einen zu kleinen Rahmen gekauft und gleichst dies somit aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (8. Januar 2006)

Damit ich nicht immer nur Eure Bikes ansehen und kritisieren muss - hier mal mein Black Beauty.... also sauber ist es schwarz, am Foto... naja - bestimmungsgemäß verwendet sag ich mal!

Nicolai Helius DH 2003

Foto entstand im Bikepark Bischofsmais in dem ich ein 6-tägiges Saisonende im Oktober verbrachte.


----------



## Fränky G. (8. Januar 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Nachtrag zu dem Bike weil ich es grad zum ersten Mal sehe...
> 
> 1. Sehr schön, gefällt mir super. Is leider nicht so ganz in meiner Preisklasse.
> 2. Was sind das für Aufkleber? Sind da zwei Schriftzüge übereinander um diesen Hintergrundeffekt zu erreichen?
> ...



Moin !
Zu 2. Aufkleber. Die sind im Schatteneffekt. (es sind 2 Aufkleber übereinander.) Das kann man bei Nicolai mit Farbwunsch so bestellen. Bei mir passt das zu den Fox Dämpfern ganz gut.
Zu 3.Also der Spacerturm wurde gekürzt nach der ersten Ausfahrt.  

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Januar 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne kleine Frage: hat das Gründe, dass die Schwinge meistens ne andere Farbe (oft schwarz) hat als der Rest oder ist das reine Geschmacksache?
> 
> grussascha



Beim M-Pire empfehlen wir es, bei Nucleon Modellen ist es zwingend erforderlich: Der Hinterbau (Schwinge) wird eloxiert, weil es an verschiedenen Stellen auf Maßgenauigkeit ankommt, beim Nucleon z.B im Bereich der verschiebbaren Hinterachsaufnahme, und ein Entfernen des Beschichtungspulvers in den betreffenden Bereichen gar nicht, nur schwer oder nicht ohne optische Beeinträchtigungen möglich ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## richtig (9. Januar 2006)

super... endlich bekommt die ganze farbgeschichte auch mal ein paar GUTE (hinter)gründe  danke.


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> Zu 2. Aufkleber. Die sind im Schatteneffekt. (es sind 2 Aufkleber übereinander.) Das kann man bei Nicolai mit Farbwunsch so bestellen. Bei mir passt das zu den Fox Dämpfern ganz gut.



Sind das 2 selber übereinander geklebte Sätze oder ist das so bei Nicolai bestellt? 
Was kosten denn einzelne Sätze und kann man die direkt bei Nicolai beziehen?


----------



## machero (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das 2 selber übereinander geklebte Sätze oder ist das so bei Nicolai bestellt?





			
				Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> (es sind 2 Aufkleber übereinander.) Das kann man bei Nicolai mit Farbwunsch so bestellen.



....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2006)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> ....



OK OK ... hast eigentlich recht. Wobei dann noch die Frage des Preises für Decals wäre und wie man die bei Nicolai beziehen kann. 
Gibts evtl auch noch mal ne Liste der Deacls-Farben?


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Januar 2006)

Decals kosten im Set (2 x Nicolai, 1 x N) 11,91 EUR. Chrom oder neon pink kosten 19,99. Bestellen kann man bei uns per Mail, telefonisch oder per Fax. Die Decal Farben findest Du auf jedem Bestellformular. (download auf unserer Webseite unter orderforms oder http://www.nicolai.net/download-area/txt-download.html)

Unsere Kontaktdaten: 

Nicolai GmbH
Karlheinz Nicolai
Külftalstr. 18
31093 Lübbrechtsen
Germany

www.nicolai.net
www.g-boxx.org
www.whyex.com

Tel.- Zentrale:   (-49) (0)5185-957191
Fax:   (-49) (0)5185-957192

Service, Herr Hauke:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-10
Service, Herr Johst:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-11
Service, allgemein:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-52

Verkauf, Herr Schmidt:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-12
CRM, Herr Mille:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-14
international sales:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-13
Buchhaltung:   (-49) (0)5185-60266-15


----------



## Nasi (12. Januar 2006)

Hi,

hier nun mein erstes Nicolai
Weiteres unter meine Fotos


Gruss Nasi


----------



## Condor (12. Januar 2006)

Nasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier nun mein erstes Nicolai
> Weiteres unter meine Fotos
> ...


Fein fein,
das erste Lambda das mir halbwegs gefällt


----------



## siq (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

nun habe ich mein Helius cc etwas modifiziert:

RS Revelation 426 U-Turn Air 100-130mm (anstelle RS Reba Team U-Turn Air 85-115mm)
Hinterradbremse Magura LouiseFR mit 180er Rotor (anstelle 160 Rotor)
SRAM XO Trigger mit XO Umwerfer LongCage  (anstelle Shimano XT)
Shimano Hone 06 Umwerfer bearbeitet für komplett schleifffreihen Betrieb bei ALLEN Gängen (anstelle Shimano XT)
SRAM PG990 II Kassette 11-32 (anstelle Shimano XT 11-32) 
Sattelrohrklemme Tune Würger (anstelle Taiwan NoName) 
Tacho mit Höhenmeter VDO MC1.0 (anstelle Ciclosport CM209)
Reifen vorne Schwalbe NobbyNic 2.25 (anstelle Schwalbe RacingRalph 2.25) 
Sattel Specialized Avantar 143mm BG (anstelle Velo Race Men)

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=17742

ich bin begeistert von der jetzigen noch höheren Vielfältigkeit des Bikes!

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Januar 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> nun habe ich mein Helius cc etwas modifiziert:
> 
> ...


 
sehr schön!

welche größe hat dein CC und wieviel wiegt das teil jetzt?

-t


----------



## siq (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Tom 

ich fahre die Grösse "L". Von meiner Körpergrösse (178cm) müsste ich eigentlich "M" haben aber das "L" gefällt mir persönlich viel besser, da ich auch im Verhältnis zur Körpergrösse sehr lange Beine und Arme habe.

Das Gewicht ist 12786g (Die Einzelteile habe ich alle selbst abgewogen). Ich vermute das ganze Bike ist dann etwa 100g schwerer mit allem Fett und den Zügen und so.

Gruss
Simon


----------



## siq (16. Januar 2006)

hier noch die Tabelle
Anhang anzeigen HeliusCC_Komponenten.doc


----------



## siq (16. Januar 2006)

antwort vorher... 
Sorry!


----------



## elendil (16. Januar 2006)

Dein CC gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Wie beurteilst du die Revelation im Vergleich zur Reba? Ich fahre im Moment auch eine Reba und überlege mir ebenfalls auf Revelation umzusteigen (bin davor eigentlich auch Gabeln mit etwas mehr Federweg gefahren: Psylo, Talas, Pace RC40, jetzt Reba).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Elendil

mit der Reba Team U-Turn 85-115mm war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Da ich ein Angebot hatte, konnte ich die Gabel sehr gut verkaufen und bin dann schliesslich auf die Revelation 426 U-Turn 100-130mm umgestigen. Die Revelation war eigentlich schon von Anfang an meine Wunschgabel, die war aber im August 05 noch nicht Lieferbar. 
Im direkten Vergleich ist die Revelation etwas wertiger gebaut. U-Turn Verstellung mit einem Alurad und die Zugstufe auch mit einem Aluknopf. Die mattschwarze Lackierung sieht auch besser aus und passt nebenbei optisch besser zur schwarzen Anodisierung des Rahmens. 
Rein funktionell kann ich Dir noch nicht so viel berichten. Ich war erst ein paar Km's im Schnee unterwegs. Sicher ist jedoch das die 100-130mm ideal passen zur Geometrie vom HeliusCC. Ich bin die Reba praktisch eh immer auf 115mm gefahren. 85mm waren einfach zu unharmonisch, auch im Uphill brachte das nicht wirklich etwas, mir reicht auch die Absenkung auf 100mm völlig aus. PopLock hilft da einiges mehr. Die Revelation fährt sich bei gleichen Federwegen einen Tick steifer. Die Revelation verwindet minim weniger beim Bremsen. Die Gabelkrone und die Gabelbrücke sind auch massiver gebaut. Das Ansprechverhalten ist meiner Meinung noch etwas schlechter als bei der Reba Team. Es könnte aber auch daran liegen dass die Revelation noch neu ist, oder das Oel aufgrund der Kälte von -5°C zu zähflüssig wird oder die Gleitbuchen bei der Revelation etwas länger sind als bei der Reba. Ich denke jedoch das sich das geben wird. Der Unterschied ist ja eh nur minim. 
Interessant ist jedoch dass die Revelation 426 UTurn Air nur gewogene 88g schwerer ist als die Reba Team UTurn Air. Ich glaube noch vor zwei Jahren war eine Gabel mit bis 130mm Federweg und bei dieser Performance bei einem Gewicht von 1758g nicht in der Grosserie herstellbar. 
Es lebe der Fortschritt ......

Gruss
Simon


----------



## elendil (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe schon die 2006er Reba, die ist ebenfalls matt schwarz (und passt damit wie du schon gesagt hast perfekt zum Rahmen), und auch die Einstellhebel sind alle aus Alu.

Interessant ist aber das niedrige Gewicht (das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen): meine Reba Race U-Turn wiegt 1697g, da wäre der Unterschied zur Revelation nicht mehr all zu groß (Schaftlänge dürfte bei dir, wenn überhaupt, kaum kürzer sein). Aber so eine Gabel gab's schon davor: Fox Talas!

Ich werd mir das nochmal genau überlegen und auf einer längeren Tour testen ob mir die Absenkung auf 100mm reicht an steilen Anstiegen.


----------



## siq (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Elendil 

ich denke auch dass wenn Du zufrieden mit der Reba bist, es keinen speziellen Grund gibt zu wechseln. Ich hätte auch nicht gewechselt, wenn ich Reba nicht hätte verkaufen können. Auf welchem Federweg färst Du Deinen Hinterbau? Dies beeinflusst den Lenkwinkel beim Uphill ja auch noch. 
Ist die Fox TALAS nicht etwas schwerer und hat kein Plattformsystem? Ich glaube sie war und ist recht teuer und recht wartungsintensiv. Ich wusste aber nicht dass die schon seit 2Jahren am Markt ist. Naja ansonsten hört man recht viel Gutes von Fox. 
Wenn Du willst gebe ich Dir mal durch wie sich die Revelation auf dem Trail macht, sobald es dann hoffentlich wieder wärmer wird (....eiss Kälte :-(  )

Gruss
Simon


----------



## sidekicker (17. Januar 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade auf den Seiten des britschen Nicolai-Importeurs entdeckt ... ein Custom-Helius-FR in weiss.




sehr schön !


----------



## Splash (20. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius FR 04
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Verctor RPV
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA 2006
Steuersatz: Nicolai Fett Set
Vorderrad: Marzocchi QR20 Pro Nabe, DT SuperComp Speichen, ProLock Nippel und eine 5.1 Felge
Hinterrad: DT onyx, Comp Speichen, ProLock Nippel und ne 6.1 Felge 36fack by WhizzWheels
Vorbau/Lenker: von nem alten Scott Octane -> soll VRO-System werden
Griffe: ergon RaceGrip
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M750 SGS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR RapidFire SL-M952
Schaltzüge: Nokon silber
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
Kette: SRAM PC-990 2005
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M760
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 545
Bremse: Louise FR 180/160
Sattel: Terry Fly Max Gel Men
Sattelstütze: FSA





Als nächste Änderung kommt warscheinlich ne RaceFace Evolve DH Kurbel und eine dazu passende Sattelstütze dran. Wenns passt, wird die Schaltung auf SRAM X9 umgerüstet. Bestellt ist das VRO-System mit Vector Lowrider und NobbyNics in 2.4". Andere Decals wollt ich auch noch ordern, bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher. Nach Umbau bring ich gerne noch mal n Foto


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Januar 2006)

ich geb dir mal nen Rat:
Statt ner Race Face Stütze ne Thomson oder sowas (Habtik)
und Statt den Evovle DH die XT behalten (RF = technische Verschlechterung, Gewicht drauf)
dazu noch das Fettset gegen nen leichten Steuersatz tauschen (spart Gewicht, Fett set fast ein Pfund)

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: geiles Bike!


----------



## himbeertoni (21. Januar 2006)

sehe ich ähnlich

fett set raus , reset hd rein 

stütze thomson oder shannon.......

greetz , toni


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2006)

*Kurbel*: bei Shimano-Kettenblättern reiss ich schon mal des öfteren (2x) Zähne aus, deswegen ist derzeit auch als mittleres Blatt n Stahlblatt drauf, was ich von ner alten Deore für den Übergang genommen habe. Die RF Evolve DH ist bei mir wegen der höheren Stabilität erste Wahl, als Alternative hatte ich auch die Evolve XC schon mal in Betracht gezogen. Alternativ käme die DH aber auch mit 2 Kettenblättern und Bashguard dran (trotz Tourenfreeriders). Ne andere Kurbel, die rockt, hab ich aber noch ned gefunden. Schwarz sollte sie sein. Ne Holzfeller fänd ich auch ganz klasse, bin mir aber wegen der Befestigung des rechten Kurbelarmes nicht so recht sicher, ob das auch so pralle ist, da der ja lt Bildern nicht fest mit der Achse verbunden ist, wie zB Shimano Hollowtech II oder RF X-Type. Oder setzte ich da auf n Irrglauben auf?

*Stütze*: Thomson ist leider gerade, ich möchte aber gerne wieder gekröpft haben. Evtl hatte ich auch ne Easton EA70 ins Auge gefasst (oder vom Kult-Faktor her ne Salsa Shaft). Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da den echten Knüller erst noch finden muss ...

*Steuersatz*: FettSet find ich schon klasse - das Gewicht stört mich dabei nicht wirklich. Im Nachhinein hätts aber auch n RF Diablous werden können. 
Aber die Lager vom FettSet find ich schon rockig *g*

Wegen *Gewicht am Bike*: Ob ich da 500 gr mehr oder weniger den Berg hoch trete, merk ich nicht so sehr, da ich selber schon n dreistelliges Gewicht aufs Rad bringe. Wenn ich dann Gewichtsoptimierung treiben will, geh ich vorm biken aufs Klo  *g*. Primär sollen die Teile mal halten, auch wenn ich keinen 20kg-Hobel draus machen will. Derzeit bin ich bei 16,6 kg - allein der Tausch der Reifen wird 300 gr bringen. So lange ich unter 17 kg bleibe ist die Welt dann noch in Ordnung 
Danke aber schon mal für die Tipps - bin ich gerne auf weiteres Feedback gespannt


----------



## dioXxide (21. Januar 2006)

Da werde ich auch mal meins posten: (mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie, würd mich auch mal über ne Bewertung freuen  )






Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius ST
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC
Bremsen: Hope Mono 6ti 205/205 Floating Discs
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Laufräder: Brave Machine Bigfoot
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,7 40a
Lenker: NC-17 Big Dirt SuperPro
Vorbau: Nox Team DH
Griffe: Odi Intense Lockon
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Schalthebel: XT custom
Schaltzüge: Nokon Konkavex gold
Kassette: Shmano XT 11-34
Kette: SRAM PC-990
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
Innenlager: Race Face Signature DH
Kettenführung: Mr. Dirt Gizmo DS
Pedale: Specialized
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Spacer/Sattelklemme: Hope gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2006)

Hammergenial gemacht !!!!!


----------



## dioXxide (21. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hammergenial gemacht !!!!!



Danke, hab mir auch viiiel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2006)

Also bei der farblichen Abstimmung muss ich sagen, dass ich wenig Bikes gesehen hab, die meinen Geschmack noch mehr getroffen haben. Bis auf ein paar Sachen würd ich das Bike auch so fahren. 
Ist das ne Holzfeller Kurbel? Wie zufrieden bissu damit? Bin ich auch gerade am überlegen ...


----------



## dioXxide (21. Januar 2006)

Ja, ist ne Holzfeller, bin sehr zufrieden. Fahre schon immer Truvativ ob Hussefelt oder Holzfeller und hatte nie Probleme und es kommt auch nix anderes ans Bike! In der Teileliste steht eigentlich alles, was verbaut ist.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. Januar 2006)

Ein wenig wundert mich bei deinem "Helius ST" aber schon, dass da FR Umlenkhebel und Druckstreben verbaut sind, aber dafür das MX-Gusset hinterm Steuerrohr verhältnissmäßig "riesig"! Desweiteren sieht der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen ein wenig mikrig aus und das Sitzrohr scheint gerade runter zu gehen und nicht versetzt oder geknickt wie bei den aktuellen bzw. alten Modellen!
Aber ansonsten super Farbzusammenstellung!!!


----------



## dioXxide (21. Januar 2006)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wenig wundert mich bei deinem "Helius ST" aber schon, dass da FR Umlenkhebel und Druckstreben verbaut sind, aber dafür das MX-Gusset hinterm Steuerrohr verhältnissmäßig "riesig"! Desweiteren sieht der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen ein wenig mikrig aus und das Sitzrohr scheint gerade runter zu gehen und nicht versetzt oder geknickt wie bei den aktuellen bzw. alten Modellen!
> Aber ansonsten super Farbzusammenstellung!!!



Das ist das 03er Helius ST. Die Druckstreben sind NICHT vom FR, das sind die verstärkten ST Druckstreben. Genauso gibts das versetzte Sitzrohr erst bei den aktuellen ST's, die alten haben ein gerades! Falls du es nicht glaubst, hier gibts noch das 03er:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ges?q=%22helius+ST%22&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=N

Die Dämpferaufnahme wurde auch erst später durch einen Dämpferschlitten ersetzt. Sonst ist alles gleich, Unterrohrgussets, verstärkter Hinterbau (Druckstreben), Steuerrohrgusset, längere Dämpferaufnahme ect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dallo (22. Januar 2006)

@ Splash :
Ich weiß nicht was du meinst mit: "der Knaller muss vielleicht erst noch kommen.." ?  Thomson ist der Hammer! umzwar am besten in der gekröpften "Setback" Version. 
Gruß
Dallo


----------



## Splash (22. Januar 2006)

dallekovitch schrieb:
			
		

> @ Splash :
> Ich weiß nicht was du meinst mit: "der Knaller muss vielleicht erst noch kommen.." ?  Thomson ist der Hammer! umzwar am besten in der gekröpften "Setback" Version.
> Gruß
> Dallo



Ich hab gestern abend erst entdeckt, dass Thomson wirklich auch diese gekröpfte im Angebot hat. Davor kannte ich nur die geraden Stützen, welche für mich nicht in Frage kämen. Ich glaub, dass ich mir das dann als letztes Bonbon aufheben will . Jetzt nur mal n Shop finden, der die da hat.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir Daumen hoch, das Heilius ST sieht einfach Hammergeil aus! Solche Details wie die goldenen Ventile kommen bei einer solchen Farbabstimmung wirklich voll zur Geltung! Ich würde mich nicht mal trauen so etwas zu fahren, da is die Angst viel zu hoch, dass der Aufwand durch Schäden umsonst war.


----------



## Mucki (22. Januar 2006)

Hey Leude, ich will euch mein Nigelnagelneues Argon Fr natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten...

Partsliste:

Laufräder: DT EX5.1D/440 FR/Prolocknippel
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Kurbeln/Innenlager: Shimano XT
Pedale: Azonic X-Tension
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: 06er Sram X.O
Schalthebel: Sram X.O. Trigger
Kette: Sram Hollowpin
Kasette: PG990
Bremsen: Shimano XT 4 Kolben 203/160
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Vector Lowrider/ VRO M
Griffe: Syntace Motogripz
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolous
Sattelklemme: Salsa

Cheers  Mucki

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217039/cat/2und noch eins http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217040/cat/500/ppuser/20346


----------



## Gap______Jumper (22. Januar 2006)

Ja, ok! Glaub dir ja, wusste nur nimmer recht, wie die alten aussahen und hab mich doch ein wenig gewundert das die damals so verhältnissmäßig "leicht" aufgebaut waren! Das Gusset vorn ist ja das vom Helius DH! Und mittlerweile sind die Druckstreben sind ja auch beim Helius FR Standard. Die aktuellen ST haben an den Druckstreben die großen VCS-Streben!


----------



## elendil (22. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich gefallen mir nur die silbernen Aufkleber und die silbernen XT Teile (Kurbel und Umwerfer) nicht. Schwarze Decals und Umwerfer + Kurbel aus der Hone-Gruppe wären perfekt. 

Funktionell aber eine tolle Zusammenstellung! Die Stütze würde ich gegen was Leichteres tauschen (Vorschläge sind ja schon paar Beiträge weiter oben gemacht worden), die XT Bremse gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht sonderlich, aber sonst wohl kaum zu verbessern das gute Radl!





			
				Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leude, ich will euch mein Nigelnagelneues Argon Fr natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> Partsliste:
> 
> ...


----------



## himbeertoni (23. Januar 2006)

Was ne "LUDENKARRE"!!!!! HUT AB!!!!   
 jetzt noch cleats unter die kroko-western boots und nen porno-balken in der fresse ......

greetz, toni





Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius ST
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC
Bremsen: Hope Mono 6ti 205/205 Floating Discs
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Laufräder: Brave Machine Bigfoot
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,7 40a
Lenker: NC-17 Big Dirt SuperPro
Vorbau: Nox Team DH
Griffe: Odi Intense Lockon
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Schalthebel: XT custom
Schaltzüge: Nokon Konkavex gold
Kassette: Shmano XT 11-34
Kette: SRAM PC-990
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
Innenlager: Race Face Signature DH
Kettenführung: Mr. Dirt Gizmo DS
Pedale: Specialized
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Spacer/Sattelklemme: Hope gold[/quote]


----------



## yaegi (23. Januar 2006)

mein lambda in aktion (ok der helm ist gay ^^):






yaegi


----------



## dioXxide (23. Januar 2006)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> Was ne "LUDENKARRE"!!!!! HUT AB!!!!
> jetzt noch cleats unter die kroko-western boots und nen porno-balken in der fresse ......
> 
> greetz, toni



Was ist denn eine Ludenkarre? Tut mir leid, hab das noch nie gehört...


----------



## Mjöllnir (23. Januar 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn eine Ludenkarre? Tut mir leid, hab das noch nie gehört...




Lude = Zuhälter

Zuhälter kommt ursprünglich von dem Wort zuhalten. Gemeint ist, sich irgendwo aufzuhalten, um außerehelichen Sex zu haben. Ein Zuhälter war ursprünglich der Geliebte einer verheirateten Ehefrau. Später wurden Dirnen als Zuhälterinnen bezeichnet.

Weibliche Zuhälter/Bordellchefinnen (derb: Puffmutter) sind oft selbst ehemalige Prostituierte.

Ein Zuhälter (umgangssprachlich auch Lude oder Vollkaufmann, wobei letzteres als Verballhornung der Kaufmannseigenschaft nach dem HGB zu sehen ist) ist ein Mann oder eine Frau, der bzw. die von der Prostitution einer oder mehrerer Frauen (oder Männer) lebt und die Betroffenen dabei ausbeutet (respektive vor Gewalteinflüssen von Freiern schützt).

Meist gaukelt der Zuhälter einer unerfahrenen jungen Frau (oder einem (homosexuellen) jungen Mann) zunächst Liebe vor und geht zum Schein sogar eine Partnerschaft mit seinem Opfer ein.

Bevorzugt werden junge Menschen ausgesucht, die psychisch labil sind oder sich in einer Notsituation befinden und die sich der Zuhälter  als vermeintlicher Retter in der Not  hörig oder auf andere Weise von ihm abhängig macht. Als Liebesbeweis fordert er dann von seinem Partner, sich Dritten sexuell zur Verfügung zu stellen. Gar nicht selten wird körperliche oder psychische Gewalt angewendet, um unwillige Opfer zur Prostitution zu zwingen.

Gleichzeitig fungiert ein Zuhälter auch als Beschützer seiner Prostituierten. Auch sorgt er/sie oftmals aktiv für Kundschaft bzw. ermöglicht seinen Prostituierten, sich an günstigen Orten (Straßenstrich, Kontaktsauna) zu plazieren.


--> Eine Ludenkarre ist ein Zuhälterfahrzeug

Gruß

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (23. Januar 2006)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich gefallen mir nur die silbernen Aufkleber und die silbernen XT Teile (Kurbel und Umwerfer) nicht. Schwarze Decals und Umwerfer + Kurbel aus der Hone-Gruppe wären perfekt.
> 
> Funktionell aber eine tolle Zusammenstellung! Die Stütze würde ich gegen was Leichteres tauschen (Vorschläge sind ja schon paar Beiträge weiter oben gemacht worden), die XT Bremse gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht sonderlich, aber sonst wohl kaum zu verbessern das gute Radl!




Also die silbernen Decals und Parts sollten eigentlich als optisch ansprechender Stilbruch fungieren 

Ansonsten wärs das Bike, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich triste.

Die Bremsen hatt ich noch als neuware zu Hause rumliegen und sind von der Funktionalität top  

Und die Diaboulus Stütze sieht durch ihre dicke Fräsoptik und die stylishen Flammen auf dem Rohr seeehr geil aus.... Gewichtsmäßig is sie wirklich nicht der reißer, dass stimmt wohl....

Ach ja, ich war heute mal bei meinem örtlichen Dealer und hab den Panzer an ner Kernwaage gewogen.
Und ihr werdets nicht glauben, aber es wiegt NUR 13,48kg, was für nen 0,1 Tonner echt nicht viel Holz is! 

Ride On, Mucki


----------



## O.leg (23. Januar 2006)

Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> Also die silbernen Decals und Parts sollten eigentlich als optisch ansprechender Stilbruch fungieren
> 
> Ansonsten wärs das Bike, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich triste.
> 
> ...




13,48 kg ,nie im Leben.
Da ist doch die Waage im a....
Wieg das nochmal nach.Wäre ein Traumgewicht bei den Parts.
Aber ein tolles Gerät


----------



## elendil (23. Januar 2006)

Ich halte das Gewicht für realistisch. Er hat viele "Leichtbauparts" an völlig unkritischen Stellen verbaut, und so schwer ist der Rahmen nun auch nicht. Bis auf die Race Face Parts und die Pedale keine wirklich schweren Teile. Das Gewicht stimmt sag ich mal wenn ich das im Kopf überschlage!


----------



## Mucki (24. Januar 2006)

Mein Händler und ich konnten es auch nicht glauben, deswegen hab ich es zweimal drangehängt... und es stimmt wirklich. Und das die Waage kaputt is, glaub ich auch nicht, is ja sone schweine teure Kernwaage, die von Tune verkauft wird  

Der Rahmen wiegt im übrigen ohne Steuersatz 2,37kg


----------



## race-dog (24. Januar 2006)

Nee goldene Kette von KMC wurde das ganze optisch abrunden


----------



## tomblume (24. Januar 2006)

@Mucki
ist das Argon Fr ein XL Serienrahmen?
Passt zwischen Yoke (das Ding zwischen Streben und Tretlagergehäuse) und den Kettenblättern noch eine Kette? Oder wird der Rahmen massiv angekrazt?
Für den Fall eines Kettenklemmers.

Steuersatz hat nicht die von Nicolai gewünschte Einpresstiefe. Oder?
Eine leichte Alternative zum Steelset oder Fettset könnte der Acros AH-7 sein. Hat die Presstiefe, ist rel. leicht (ca. 130 g) und kostet nicht die Welt (90 )

Gruss,
Tom


----------



## quasimoTo (24. Januar 2006)

@dioxxide

ohje 2,7" breite maxxis Reifen und auch noch in 40er Mischung, muss man da nich noch Berg runter strampeln damit sich da überhaupt was bewegt so von wegen Rollwiederstand


----------



## Testmaen (24. Januar 2006)

Mal wieder 2 Nicolai´s von den britischen Inseln (Quelle: http://www.moonglu.com ):











+ den Camou-Rahmen in "größer"


----------



## dioXxide (24. Januar 2006)

quasimoTo schrieb:
			
		

> @dioxxide
> 
> ohje 2,7" breite maxxis Reifen und auch noch in 40er Mischung, muss man da nich noch Berg runter strampeln damit sich da überhaupt was bewegt so von wegen Rollwiederstand



Erstens bauen Maxxis sehr schmal im Gegensatz zu anderen 2,7er Reifen (2,5er Conti Diesel sind fast breiter), zweitens würde ich vorn nie was anderes fahren und drittens ist der Rollwiderstand garnicht sooo hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (24. Januar 2006)

tomblume schrieb:
			
		

> @Mucki
> ist das Argon Fr ein XL Serienrahmen?
> Passt zwischen Yoke (das Ding zwischen Streben und TretlagergehÃ¤use) und den KettenblÃ¤ttern noch eine Kette? Oder wird der Rahmen massiv angekrazt?
> FÃ¼r den Fall eines Kettenklemmers.
> ...



Hey Tom, also das is ein XL Serienrahmen und zwischen das Yoke (ich weiÃ was das is ) passt die Kette locker durch und verklemmt zumindest mit nem XT Innenlager nicht.

Und der Steuersatz hat wirklich nicht die geforderte Einpresstiefe, is ja nur der No Threadset, aber macht nix, das hebt auch so... Hatte mit ausgerissenen oder ovalisierten Steuerohren noch nie ein Problem. Ich nutz das Bike auch nicht als hardcore Freerider, sondern eher fÃ¼r Touren und Enduro. FÃ¼r Drops und SprÃ¼nge nehm ich entweder mein 2mxtb oder mein Astrix. Und durch Bunnyhops Ã¼ber BaumstÃ¤mme oder bei kleinen plumpsern an AbsÃ¤tzen sollte das auch nicht nachgeben, is ja n Nicolai 

Greetz Mucki


----------



## tomblume (24. Januar 2006)

Schönen Dank auch.
Dann wird mein Projekt immer konkreter.

Tom


----------



## Mucki (24. Januar 2006)

Wird man denn dann bald ein weiteres Argon FR zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## yaegi (24. Januar 2006)

ja, meins zum beispiel.  

yaegi


----------



## Mucki (25. Januar 2006)

Das hab ich mir auch schon genauer angeschaut... Is auch n seeehr geiler, cleaner Aufbau!!!

Greetz Mucki


----------



## Mucki (25. Januar 2006)

Oder warst du nicht der, mit dem Bronzefarbenen? Mit Rohloff und RS Revelation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Driver 55 (5. Februar 2006)

Servus,

hier mein Ge-Pimptes Nicolai Nucleon TFR ... (Update: Fox DHX Air 5.0, neuer Syntace Leitstand und The Cleg-Bremse und noch ein paar kleine Gewichtsbringende Veränderungen)

Gewicht so wie es da steht: 18,2 kg !

*P.S.: An mein Bike kommt nur Wasser, Brunox und die goldenen Schrauber-Finger von Micha @ G-Bike in Alfeld.  *

















Gruß Uli


----------



## elendil (5. Februar 2006)

Der Lenker ist mir bisschen zu weit nach unten/vorne gedreht, aber sonst ist das natürlich ein traumhaftes Teil. Das Gewicht ist sehr gut. Nur den Chris King hätte ich nicht in gold genommen.


----------



## WODAN (5. Februar 2006)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Nur den Chris King hätte ich nicht in gold genommen.



Das Steelset gibt es nur in dieser Farbe


----------



## dallo (5. Februar 2006)

Bitte schaut euch die Fotos -falls Interesse- in meiner Gallerie an.

Auf die richtigen Pedale warte ich noch. 64 Speichen 2.0er Revo-

Mein Gewicht 64Kg  Radgewicht 7400g

Nicolai kann auch leicht !! 


<- Gallerie


----------



## Testmaen (6. Februar 2006)

@ Driver 55

IMO nach wie vor DIE Referenz unter den TFR´s, und ich glaube das einzige Rad, an dem die ****braune 36 sich harmonisch ins "Ganze" fügt.

Die Parts-Updates natürlich auch vom feinsten, speziell die Bremsen  .



@ dallekovitch

Spann uns nicht so auf die Folter mit dem Mini-Negativ !


----------



## Testmaen (6. Februar 2006)

Und nun mal wieder ein Nicolai aus England von http://www.moonglu.com.


----------



## dallo (6. Februar 2006)

[

@ dallekovitch

Spann uns nicht so auf die Folter mit dem Mini-Negativ ![/QUOTE]

Mensch.. ich sag doch, bitte mal in meiner Gallerie nachschauen.
Ich bin nämlich auch leider einer von denen die es nicht schaffen das Bild in groß zu projezieren... es ist wirklich schade.
Möchtest du es mir erklären in einer privaten mail ?
sorry


----------



## dallo (6. Februar 2006)

Jawoll!!

Ich hatte tatsächlich versehentlich das gleiche Bild zweimal reingestellt.
Jetzt aber.
Hättest dich ja ruhig noch ein wenig konkreter ausdrücken können


----------



## Testmaen (7. Februar 2006)

Hätte gern geholfen ... nichts desto trotz , sehr schönes Rad !!!

Und da sag einer, Nicolai´s könnten nur schnell bergab ...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Februar 2006)

Driver 55 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> hier mein Ge-Pimptes Nicolai Nucleon TFR ... (Update: Fox DHX Air 5.0, neuer Syntace Leitstand und The Cleg-Bremse und noch ein paar kleine Gewichtsbringende Veränderungen)
> 
> ...




Na ja die Farbe ist ja mehr als nur verschissen. Die Vorbau - Lenker Kombo ist auch nicht so mein Fall und was zum teufel hat diese überschwere Sattelstütze an dem Rad verloren ? 

Aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (7. Februar 2006)

Driver 55 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> hier mein Ge-Pimptes Nicolai Nucleon TFR ... (Update: Fox DHX Air 5.0, neuer Syntace Leitstand und The Cleg-Bremse und noch ein paar kleine Gewichtsbringende Veränderungen)
> 
> ...




ich würde mal die schrauben nicht so fest anballern da is ja garkein schlitz zu sehen


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Februar 2006)

@ Rex SL 

wo sollte den da ein schlitz zu sehen sein ? 


So und nun meins in der Aktuellen version.


----------



## rex_sl (7. Februar 2006)

weil das ne klemmung und keine presspassung ist. einfach gesprochen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Februar 2006)

Ah ha du meinst die Schrauben der Achsklemmung. Da hast du denke ich recht.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (7. Februar 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich auch mal meins posten: (mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie, würd mich auch mal über ne Bewertung freuen  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So nen BILDSCHÖNES Helius ST hab ich noch nie gesehen! 

Ich hätt noch nen kleinen Tip von mir, goldene Speichennippel,dann wärs perfekt!


----------



## Katzenjammer (7. Februar 2006)

@ Bergaufbremser

Was für eine Kettenführung hast du verbaut ? (Gefällt mir)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. Februar 2006)

Das teil heist Federführung (106g) Marke Heidy-tuning. Ist jedoch ein Prototyp der so nie in Serie gehen wird. 
Es gibt 10 Stück davon und meine ist als einzige Schwarz. Alle andern sind Gold. 
Das aktuelle Modell ist schwerer.

http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/ Der Aktuelle Protyp ist auf der Page. Die Schwarze Führung welche abgebildet ist, ist meine.


----------



## pe_I (8. Februar 2006)

hier ein Bass (D)TFR aus rom...

mit dem Boxxer Race 2006 'nen Traum, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab!  

Danke an Falco und das ganze Nicolai Team!


----------



## Freeride Benni (8. Februar 2006)

Das ist ne Boxxer Ride und keine Race und neig doch bitte den Sattel etwas nach oben mit der Front  . Sonst schick. Bin ja auch mal eins gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dallo (8. Februar 2006)

Hier!! kommt Leute. Nochmal mein schönes Argon mit 7,4Kilo gucken..

am besten in der Gallerie 

< --Gallerie


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2006)

Dann werd ich wieder mal helfen mit den Bild:

Superschönes Nicolai Argon Custom Edition :








TOTAL WEIGHT: 7406g

Bottle Cage Bolts: alu shortened 2g
Bottom Bracket: Sixpack 110mm 129g 
Brake Levers: Kooka Ti-bolts 95g
Brakes Rear: Frm Ti 126g
Brakes Front: Frm Ti 126g
Cables / Housing: Nokon + standard 138g
Cassette: Dura ace 11-23 +Ti Rings 146g
Chain: Kmc 9sl 236g
Crankset: 
- Crank Arms: Tune 175mm 110Lk 397g
- Crank Bolts: Tune 25g
- Outer Ring: Stronglight 48t 76g
- Middle Ring: Stronglight 34t 30g
- Inner Ring: 
- Ring Bolts: Tiso 9g
Derailleur Front: ´02 Xtr Ede+ti& alu bolt 103g
Derailleur Rear: ´05 Xtr short cage 199g
Fork: ´06 Sid +CarbonTop & dualair by mmm +Ti studs 1040g
Frame: Nicolai Argon, selected* +alu studs 1481g 
Grips: extralite 32g
Handle Bar: Syntace Duraflight Carbon 9° 110g
Headset: Acros ah-02 86g
Headset Cap/Bolt: without,(plastic plug coming soon)
Headset Spacers: 
Pedals: Steinbach Ti Flats 195g
Quick Releases: Heylight Ti 34g
Rear Shock: 
Seat: J.M Speedneedle Alcantara 88g
Seat Binder: Spin custom aramid/ alu 8g
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece 320mm 184g
Shifters: Thumbies+Dura ace 129g
Stem: F99 9cm + Al´s titanbolts 90g 
Tire Front: Supersonic 1,9 330g
Tire Rear: Supersonic 1,9 333g 
Tubes: Duro+Schwalbe+ Talkum 203g
Wheel set (Front): Ztr, amcl.Revo 547g
Wheel set (Rear): Ztr, Mag160, Revo 666g
Wheel Set (Entire): 
- Rims: NoTubes ztr 343/347
- Spokes: 2x32 Revo. 2.0 
- Nipples: Alu
- Hub Front: amclassic Micro58 (56g)
- Hub Rear: Tune Mag 160 (170,1g)
Misc Option: 

Notes: New bebop ti-pedals and xtralight tubeless-set are in order!
All parts has been single weighted on a verified scale.
This set up is optimized for ''flatland'' races.
Riders weight is 64 Kg.


----------



## elendil (9. Februar 2006)

Die meisten Nicolai-Fahrer wissen Leichtbau einfach nicht so zu schätzen. Mein Helius war auch schon zu leicht 

Ich finde das Argon bis auf einige Details sehr gelungen, und die geplanten Änderungen klingen viel versprechend!


----------



## pe_I (9. Februar 2006)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ne Boxxer Ride und keine Race


... hast vollkommen recht, wenn man zu schnell was reinschreiben will...  



			
				Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> und neig doch bitte den Sattel etwas nach oben mit der Front  .


...schon gemacht, der TFR Hauptrahmen (verglichen mit dem alten DFR) hat 'nen steileren sitzrohrwinkel und durch das fotografieren habe ich gecheckt dass der alte sattel-winkel nicht mehr passte...
danach hatte ich kein bock es wieder zu fotographieren... (mein gott bist'e pingelig....  )
...halte ich aber tendenziell waagrecht... sonst beim rauffahren kriege ich prostata-probleme....  



			
				Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst schick. Bin ja auch mal eins gefahren.


danke!


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Februar 2006)

hallo

@pe_I:

ist der hauptrahmen neu? weil die zugführung unter dem unterrohr passt nicht zum hinterbau. ich würde an deiner stelle die rohloffzüge unter der kettenstrebe noch hinten führen. dafür gibt es von rohloff extra halterungen, die wie ein kabelbinder das rohr gemacht werden. ist nicht ganz optimal, aber schalten wirds danach auf jeden fall leichter und das rad sieht dann auch aufgeräumter aus. die schaltbox musst du dann natürlich auch unten montieren.

gruß
timmi


----------



## pe_I (9. Februar 2006)

Timmy35 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> @pe_I:
> 
> ...



danke fuer den tipp timmi!
Hauptrahmen ist neu mit altem hinterbau.
ich war am ueberlegen bezueglich der zugverlegung, die option an der kettenstrebe festzumachen war vorgesehen...
trotzdem schnell am samstag nachmittag reinmontiert so wie du's siehst.

erstaunlicherweise schaltet ganz gut, obwohl die huellen in zwei/drei teile sind und nicht durchgehend (wie gesagt, ich wollte es schnell testen....  )

fuer die andere loesung meine einzige angst ist bezueglich der schaltbox...
am anfang hatte ich sie nicht so hoch und hat ganz schoen oft steinschlaege gekriegt...
hier aufs appennin die verblockten trails sind standard... (Gardasee ist fast wiesengelaende dagegen...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (9. Februar 2006)

du kannst die schaltbox dann auch noch hinten machen, so dass die züge ca. 45° noch vorne-unten verlaufen. dann dürfte das mit den steinen kein problem mehr sein. aber kannst ja erstmal so fahren, wenn du zufrieden bist.
vermutlich wird aber der widerstand mit zunehmender verschmutung größer.


----------



## pe_I (9. Februar 2006)

Timmy35 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst die schaltbox dann auch noch hinten machen, so dass die züge ca. 45° noch vorne-unten verlaufen. dann dürfte das mit den steinen kein problem mehr sein. .


ich werde deine option mal ausprobieren...
testen ist oft die beste Loesung



			
				Timmy35 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich wird aber der widerstand mit zunehmender verschmutung größer.


sicher an der erste schlammschlacht blockiert sich alles... muss eh noch die laengere Zuege kaufen... und dan ein wenig rumbasteln...


----------



## Katzenjammer (9. Februar 2006)




----------



## Katzenjammer (9. Februar 2006)




----------



## Katzenjammer (9. Februar 2006)




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Februar 2006)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

>


Wo hast du denn den schicken Aufkleber auf der Werkzeugkiste von Rohloff her? Schicken die einem sowas einfach als Gimmig oder lassen die sich das bezahlen?

nico


----------



## Katzenjammer (9. Februar 2006)

Die habe ich kostenlos auf der IFMA (Köln) bekommen, so wie auch den maxxis, sram auf der Werkbank


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2006)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

> Die habe ich kostenlos auf der IFMA (Köln) bekommen, so wie auch den maxxis, sram auf der Werkbank


Sieht auch sehr nach Bikeladen aus die Werkbank! 

Also ich werde den mal ne e.Mail schreiben und wenn sie mir einen schicken -> gut,... wenn nicht -> auch nicht schlimm... 
Danke für die Info!

nico


----------



## Katzenjammer (10. Februar 2006)

Ich habe noch ein paar Rohloff Aufkleber in klein, wenn du welche haben willst kein Thema


----------



## dallo (10. Februar 2006)

Warum dein altes/ dein neues? Hast du´s in teamrot verwandelt, oder wirst du gesponsort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (13. Februar 2006)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

>




sehr sehr geiL!


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Februar 2006)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein paar Rohloff Aufkleber in klein, wenn du welche haben willst kein Thema


Ach,... also ich will dir keine Umstände machen...
Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs Angebot!

nico


----------



## -cedric- (14. Februar 2006)

So mein BMXTB für 2006

Parts: Hope Mini (Goodrigde) 
Trailpimp DHR 24" Wheels
Dragonfly Doozer Stem
Kenda Mäntel (Kinption, K-Rad)
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Twenty Ditch Seat
Shadow Interlock Chain
Pike 426 (umgebaut wegen pop loc)
NPJ Wonderbra Bar
DMR V12 Magnesium Pedals
Chris King Steelset
Nicolai BMXTB frame "size S"
Wethepeople Slapshot Grips Dave Osato
usw. usw


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Mein Klapprad : CC Travel


----------



## kitor (14. Februar 2006)

Geiles Teil,

und bestimmt garnicht sooo schwer, was?


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2006)

Gruppenbild
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klapprad =13,5 kg Fr=14,2 kg


----------



## kitor (14. Februar 2006)

Sehr hübsche Flotte.....

 

Das Klapprad find ich echt klasse. Muss ich glaub ich auch gelegentlich haben (ob ich´s brauche ist ja zweitrangig...)


----------



## SkipperXP (14. Februar 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja die Farbe ist ja mehr als nur verschissen. Die Vorbau - Lenker Kombo ist auch nicht so mein Fall und was zum teufel hat diese überschwere Sattelstütze an dem Rad verloren ?
> 
> Aber sonst




Tach zusammen,das ist ja geiler Rahmen .
Ich finde den geil sieht man nicht alle tage (an jeder Ecke).
Gruß SkiperXP


----------



## Klomi (14. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Klapprad : CC Travel



Rattenscharf (der Ausdruck, sowie das Bike).


Noch was anderes. Wie bist du mit der verstellbaren Sattelstützte zufrieden (die Optik lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor  ) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (14. Februar 2006)

Ich würde noch die Aufkleber der Dämpfer entfernen, das stört die schöne dezente Optik (bei mir mussten auch schon 4 Dämpfer "Federn lassen").


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2006)

Bike geklappt


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Bike geklappt


Das sieht aus als wäre es kaputt...


----------



## elendil (16. Februar 2006)

Schlecht geparkt  

Ist natürlich wirklich eine prima Sache sein Bike einfach kurz mal in den Kofferraum zu schmeißen. Erzähl mal: wie schnell geht das Ein- und Ausklappen von fahrfertig bis transportfertig und wieder zurück?


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2006)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht geparkt
> 
> Ist natürlich wirklich eine prima Sache sein Bike einfach kurz mal in den Kofferraum zu schmeißen. Erzähl mal: wie schnell geht das Ein- und Ausklappen von fahrfertig bis transportfertig und wieder zurück?



Wollte dem SL 500 nebenan nicht so nahe kommen. 

Arbeitsablauf: Bremsleitung ausfädeln,  Schraube Rohloff lösen,  Schaltbox abziehen. Hinterrad raus, 2 m6 16 lösen, hinterbau vorklappen und mit den soeben gelösten Schrauben am Gusset festschrauben. Fertig!

Schätze 3 min, Einbau vielleicht etwas länger, weil fummeliger. Man braucht nur nen 5 er Inbus. Den Lenker mit Vorbau nimmt man beim kleineren Behältnis (Koffer- raum) auch noch ab dauert ca 30 sec.
Vorspannung Steuersatz bleibt durch die Klemme erhalten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## elendil (16. Februar 2006)

Danke! Klingt nach einer runden Sache, soll ja auch noch alles stabil sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Gruppenbild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  schöne bikes, wie ist der hvr dämpfer? wie fährt er sich im gegensatz zum 210? bitte um eine ausführlicheen erfahrungsbericht, am besten per pm, wenn´s keine probleme macht.

geile bikes


----------



## nonamenic (17. Februar 2006)

@fuel

wozu brauchst Du ein Klapprad bei dem großen Auto?


----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> @fuel
> 
> wozu brauchst Du ein Klapprad bei dem großen Auto?


Weil ich mit dem Auto nicht nach Tibet und nicht nach Patagonien fahren werde und ein kleines Packmaß und ein Sorglos Fully  dort bestimmt nicht von Nachteil sind bei den geplanten 4 Wochen Trips im Himalaya  und den Anden . 

Keepfriendly


----------



## nonamenic (17. Februar 2006)

Kannst ja mit dem Helius FR den Himalaya hochfahren, mit dem Travel im Rucksack. Bist dann für alle Fälle gerüstet. ;-)

Kompliment für die schönen Räder (incl. RR)

Werde mir auch mal wieder ein Nicolai zulegen, wenn wieder Geld da ist.


----------



## Testmaen (17. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich mit dem Auto nicht nach Tibet und nicht nach Patagonien fahren werde und ein kleines Packmaß und ein Sorglos Fully  dort bestimmt nicht von Nachteil sind bei den geplanten 4 Wochen Trips im Himalaya  und den Anden .
> 
> Keepfriendly



 

Wow, spätestens jetzt bin ich neidisch.    Wann gehts los ?


----------



## Testmaen (18. Februar 2006)

Scheinbar ist/entwickelt sich England zum wichtigsten Export-Markt für Nicolai ... hier -wiedermal- ein Custom-Aufbau von http://www.moonglu.com. Diesmal ist ein Argon FR.


----------



## Testmaen (18. Februar 2006)

Ein Helius CC im Test des britischen Bike-Magazins "BikeMagic".

Test: http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/4580/v/1/sp/


----------



## Krokolie (19. Februar 2006)

Hat einer hier ein Helius FR mit Hauptrahmen  silber elox und schw. Hinterbau?
GRuß..


----------



## Testmaen (19. Februar 2006)

Such mal nen bischen hier in Nicolai-Galerie und im Foto-Album. Wirste bestimmt was finden. Bei http://www.pinkbike.com kannste auch mal suchen.

Und hier http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/nicolaiheliusfr.93160.htm kannste auch mal schauen. Sind Bilder an der Seite.


----------



## Testmaen (20. Februar 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Such mal nen bischen hier in Nicolai-Galerie und im Foto-Album. Wirste bestimmt was finden. Bei http://www.pinkbike.com kannste auch mal suchen.
> 
> Und hier http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/nicolaiheliusfr.93160.htm kannste auch mal schauen. Sind Bilder an der Seite.




EDIT: Falls du die BIKE-Ausgabe 11/2005 hast, da ist nen Test von einem Helius FR in deiner gewünschten Farb-Combo drin. Zusätzlich ist im selben Heft fast ganz hinten ein Gepäckträger-Special, wöfur das Helius ebenfalls "Modell" stand. Wurde mehrmals volle Breitseite abgelichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (20. Februar 2006)

hier is mein radel


----------



## Testmaen (22. Februar 2006)

Hier mal Bilder vom kleinen Bruder des weißen Helius FR von vor einigen Wochen und ein Helius CC mit Maverick(?!)-Gabel. Alle Bilder sind von http://www.ibike.com.


----------



## elendil (22. Februar 2006)

Bei allen beiden Bikes stört mich der rote DT-Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer. Den kann man doch abmachen! Ein Frevel an so einem schönen Bike...

Fehlt bei dem Saturn noch die Kassette, ist das eine der neuen Carbonkassetten oder sehe ich sie einfach nicht?


----------



## dioXxide (22. Februar 2006)

Jetzt mit Marzocchi Roco RC:






zu bewerten hier:

-----KLICK-----


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2006)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allen beiden Bikes stört mich der rote DT-Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer. Den kann man doch abmachen! Ein Frevel an so einem schönen Bike...
> 
> Hi!
> Habe auf
> ...


----------



## elendil (22. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> elendil schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2006)

Moin,

hier ein kleiner Update meines BMXTB´s.
-BMXTB mit längerem Sitzrohr (430mm) mit Gusset
-Pike SL
-Magura Louise FR 210/190mm
-Rohloff Speedhub






Gruß


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. Februar 2006)

@elendil und fuel 

Wenn ihr Aufkleber ablösen wollt, müsst ihr ein Heissluftgebläse nehmen und den Kleber erhitzen. Dann könnt ihr in ablösen ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir Mühe gegeben und getunt wird mit der Zeit auch noch ein wenig, das meiste aber wohl an den Einstellungen..

Schaut und genießet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Ufo (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Was ist denn das für nen zeichen auf dem Umwerferturmanschlag?


----------



## dioXxide (25. Februar 2006)

ST, für Helius ST


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. Februar 2006)

Richtich!


----------



## Dr.Ufo (25. Februar 2006)

Hi
das hätt ich nicht gedacht  . Fahre selber nen st. nur habe ich da nicht so nen bildchen drauf und nun war meine frage ob das serie bei den neuen ist, oder du das selber drauf gemacht hast,
mfg


----------



## dioXxide (25. Februar 2006)

Deine Frage war, WAS das für ein Zeichen ist, nicht ob das selber gemacht ist.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, habe ich selber gemacht, allerdings war deine Frage somit nicht ganz korrekt..!
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist leider auch nicht Serie..
Habe beides nochmal klarpulvern lassen, damit es länger schön anzusehen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highko (25. Februar 2006)

Moin, 

alles schon ein wenig älter, macht mir aber immernoch viel Freude, habe selten ein soch Zicken freies Rad erlebt:











Das einzige was nervt ist folgendes:
Durchs Bremsen oder den Kettenzug stellt sich das Hinterrad immer leicht schräg, was dazu führt das die Scheide im Bremssattel schleift.
Aber bis jetzt habe ich es überlebt. 

MfG, Heiko.


----------



## jenser28 (26. Februar 2006)

Mal ne steife Maschine im Winter.


----------



## jenser28 (26. Februar 2006)

So noch eins, hätte gern noch ein Helius FR, haber meine bessere hälfte hat mir die rote Karte gezeigt.


----------



## jenser28 (26. Februar 2006)

Wo gibt es die coolsten Griffe fürs Bike? In der Beach-Cruiser Scene.
http://www.juniors-club.de/


----------



## zyco (28. Februar 2006)

Mir ist gerade mal wieder danach n Foto zu posten...

Ein klassischer Hattrick








(hoffentlich hatte ich das nicht schonmal...)


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Februar 2006)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe ich selber gemacht, allerdings war deine Frage somit nicht ganz korrekt..!
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist leider auch nicht Serie..
> Habe beides nochmal klarpulvern lassen, damit es länger schön anzusehen ist!



Das schöne Stimmungsgemälde an der Wand im Hintergrund hat er übrigens auch selbst gemacht. (Insiderinfo)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## elendil (28. Februar 2006)

@Gap_Jumper: ist wirklich ein schöner Aufbau, sehr individuell und mit Liebe zum Detail! Ich würde noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen machen (ja, ich glaube ihr habt langsam gemerkt, dass mich das ganze bunte Zeug stört...).


----------



## JanikF. (1. März 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Das schöne Stimmungsgemälde an der Wand im Hintergrund hat er übrigens auch selbst gemacht. (Insiderinfo)
> 
> Grüße, Falco



jaja derk und sein Gemälde    

Fehlt nur noch der Sand, aber dann hat Muddi immer soviel zu saugen


----------



## D.F.87 (1. März 2006)

so mein Ufo!!mit liebvoller kleinarbeit aufgebaut!!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

D.F.87 schrieb:
			
		

> so mein Ufo!!mit liebvoller kleinarbeit aufgebaut!!


Farblich sehr gut gelungen... Allerdings finde ich den Sattel übel. Mag aber im Allgemeinen keine so "aufgepumpten" Sättel...

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2006)

Farblich gut gelungen? auf nem schwarz-weiß-bild?
Aber gut fotografiert bzw bearbeitet, nette idee.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. März 2006)

Bis auf Dämper und Sattel ein guter Aufbau !


----------



## Tillninjo (2. März 2006)

gerade aufgebautes Bass FR. auf dem Bild fehlen noch die weissen Schaltzüge und ein kürzerer Vorbau. Sind mittlerweile verbaut.


----------



## Mucki (6. März 2006)

Oldschool, aber schön..

Nur die Billigfelgen würd ich tauschen...

Greetz Mucki


----------



## Tillninjo (6. März 2006)

> Nur die Billigfelgen würd ich tauschen...


..dann mach du das.

Aber dann müsste ich quasi das ganze Bike austauschen, da ich für alle Einzelteile (auch den Rahmen) nicht viel bezahlt habe.  
und nur weils billig ist, muss es nicht schlecht sein.... das is hier auch immer so eine Mentalität... dass nur Teures gut sein kann! 

Die Felgen muss man auch erst mal kaputt bekommen.... und günstig waren die, das stimmt... dafür kaufen sich andere vielleicht eine Nabe.


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. März 2006)

Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Billigfelgen würd ich tauschen...



passen aber optisch sehr schön zum bike !

bau mir momentan auch ein "restebike" etwa des selben jahrgangs auf.


----------



## joines (7. März 2006)

> Farblich sehr gut gelungen... Allerdings finde ich den Sattel übel. Mag aber im Allgemeinen keine so "aufgepumpten" Sättel...
> 
> nico



geiles statement bei nem schwarz-weiß bild


----------



## richtig (7. März 2006)

"reste bike"... mein lieber scholli. meinereiner schraubt grade an seinem traum aller schlaflosen nächte... einem helius fr.

in deiner schwarzen tonne möcht ich mal wühlen 

grussascha


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. März 2006)

schaut für mich nicht nach restteilen aus. Für das wirken sie zu neu und abgestummen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2006)

die gabel ist neu, sonst ist wirklich alles von alten bikes, der rahmen ist auch gebraucht. die meisten parts stammen von meinem auch schwarzem switchback, das hatte ich nicht sehr lange, daher sehen die teile recht frisch aus.
warum sollte ich euch denn was vorgaukeln ??


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. März 2006)

Nun für mich wirkten die Teile nicht so "alt" das sie in einer Wühlkiste liegen könnten. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe auch jede Menge alte Teile rumliegen aber die sehen Gebraucht aus. 
Wegen dem Vorgaukeln. Es gibt leider im Internet sehr viele Fakes.


----------



## richtig (8. März 2006)

haha, was man duch so ne bemerkung für eine moralische diskussion losbrechen kann... echt lustig.

ich find das schon toll; wenn du die restteile hast - why not. bei sind restteile irgendwelche ausgelutschten kettenblätter oder schaltwerke mit verbogenen käfigen  

wie auch immer - was fährst du denn als "nummer eins"? 

grussascha


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2006)

ok ich korrigiere mich hiermit.

es sind teile die übrig geblieben sind, die rahmenlos bei mir rumlagen.
im hinterkopf hatte ich jedoch schon eine weitere verwendung der teile.
somit ist der ausdruck "restteile" wohl ein griff ins klo gewesen.
anderseits hat mich der aufbau nur wenig gekostet, das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken.


----------



## sundancer (17. März 2006)

Hallo Leute, nachdem hier so vile schöne Nicolais zu sehen sind, will ich auch mal meinen teil dazu beisteuern.

Werde noch bessere Bilder posten.

Aber nun zum Bike:

Rahmen Nicolai Bass BJ.99
Gabel RS Boxxer Ride 2005
Bremsen Magura Gustav M 190/190 BJ 2005
Laufräder Sun Double Track
Bereifung Maxxis Minion Downhill 2,5


----------



## Schoschi (17. März 2006)

Hi,

was ist denn da noch am Unterrohr dran? Und was hast du mit dem Sattel gemacht, kann man da wirklich so mit fahren.....?

Hab auch noch so ein lustiges Bass, allerdings von 02, Bass FR, werd auch mal ein Bildl machen müssen.....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (17. März 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was ist denn da noch am Unterrohr dran? Und was hast du mit dem Sattel gemacht, kann man da wirklich so mit fahren.....?
> 
> ...




Das Bild entstand direkt nach dem Zusammenbau des Rahmens. Sattel ist inzwischen eingestellt und um das Unterrohr war Schaumstoff gewickelt. Der ist inzwischen auch weg. Poste heute abend ein aktuelles Foto


----------



## Tillninjo (17. März 2006)

> Das Bild entstand direkt nach dem Zusammenbau des Rahmens. Sattel ist inzwischen eingestellt und um das Unterrohr war Schaumstoff gewickelt. Der ist inzwischen auch weg. Poste heute abend ein aktuelles Foto



is wohl besser...
denn da auf dem Bild sind auch keine Double Tracks drauf...

Ist denn die Einbauhöhe deiner Boxxer nicht zu hoch??

Denn meine Z1 Drop Off I ist schon hart an der Grenze für den 2001 Bass FR.



> um das Unterrohr war Schaumstoff gewickelt


da musste ich auch zweimal hinkucken 
Sah wegen dem weissem Schaumstoff irgendwie so aus, als sei n Knick im Bild


----------



## sundancer (17. März 2006)

So, hier nun ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bass.


----------



## esno (18. März 2006)

Mein heissgeliebtes Moped gerade schön am Chillaxen bevor's wieder ab zum Heizen in den Wald geht.


----------



## richtig (18. März 2006)

@esno: so muss ein nicolai aussehen; rot/schwarz und an der werkbank lehnend. schickes ufo! welche größe ist das? stimmt das, dass die ufos ziemlich klein ausfallen?

grussascha


----------



## esno (18. März 2006)

Ist ein 'L'.
Das UFOs klein ausfallen.. naja, stimmt zum Teil. Bin vorher 'M' ( bin ~1.85) gefahren, deswegen war ich mir erst nicht ganz sicher ob's mit dem 'L' hinhauen würde. Aber passt perfekt!


----------



## mr.nicolai (18. März 2006)

Hallo, 

das ist mein 2005er BMXTB in M. Farbe ist Bronze eloxiert. 

In meiner Galerie ist es auch noch mal. könnt ja vielleicht mal bewerten.


----------



## foda (20. März 2006)

So, jetzt kann ich es zeigen!


----------



## richtig (20. März 2006)

schöööön 
aber sicher nicht unter 18 kilo, oder?

hab grad das gleiche aufgebaut (bis auf kleinkram) und bin bei sage und schreibe 19 kilo. ufffff.... berg hoch=qual


----------



## foda (20. März 2006)

Falls Du meines meinst, das ist nicht so schwer. Bleibt unter 17 kilo mit diesen Reifen. Für härtere Bergetappen gibts noch ein paar kleine Modifikationen, wie Klickpedale und andere Sattelstütze/Sattel. Dann sollte die Waage ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen 16 und 17 stehenbleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2006)

foda schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt kann ich es zeigen!


Sehr schön geworden. Farbe gefällt mir ultra!!


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2006)

Kleiner Update von meinem Nucleon.
MfG


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2006)

@Wodan,bin begeistert von deinem bike!Super!Kann ich mir aber leider nicht leisten.Hab´s mir letztens mal im bike-shop angesehen.Hab mir dann halt´n ufo-ds bestellt....


----------



## fsr_rider (27. März 2006)

Hier mal wieder was für weniger grobe Action! Argon CC in Melonengelb, Grösse L, Steuerrohr 2cm länger. Und ja, an den Maguras wird farblich noch was gemacht!


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2006)

ich hätte die decals schwarz gemacht  
ansonsten : endlich mal wieder ne vernünftige farbe


----------



## Mudstud (29. März 2006)

@ wodan

Sehr schön, Deine Fuhre. Bringt für mich "Nicolai" irgendwie auf den Punkt. Und hats im Schweizer Traildevils-Forum zu einiger Beachtung gebracht:
http://www.traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4574&page=35
Eintrag von "conner" vom 22. März 

Was wiegt denn Dein Baby, wenn man mal ganz indiskret fragen darf (ich weiss, das ist wie bei Frauen mit dem Alter: eigentlich sollte man nicht fragen, aber Wunder nehmen tuts einen eben doch)?


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2006)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodan
> 
> Sehr schön, Deine Fuhre. Bringt für mich "Nicolai" irgendwie auf den Punkt. Und hats im Schweizer Traildevils-Forum zu einiger Beachtung gebracht:
> http://www.traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4574&page=35
> ...



Hi!

So so, da hat mein Bild schon den langen Weg in die Schweiz gemacht 

Das junge Mädel wiegt gerade mal 23,5 Kilo, aber ist ja noch im Wachstum.
Wird aber diese Woche noch ein paar Gramm zulegen, da ein Fox DH-Dämpfer   mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter (am Stahlflexschlauch, nicht DHX!) montiert wird.

Gruß


----------



## nationrider (29. März 2006)

wow 23,5 ?
und das mt dem leichten Sattel, den Big Betty´s und der relativ leichten
888R ??? ist doch schon nen Brummer aber was soll´s wenn er gut fährt...


----------



## Kerschi (29. März 2006)

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem in etwas dreckigem Zustand... so wie es dasteht könntens fast 20 Kilo sein, sauber hats ca. 18,4 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (30. März 2006)

@kerschi: schick !
aber baut die 888 nicht nen bischen hoch für den (älteren) rahmen? hast du noch die original brücken drin?


----------



## Fränky G. (30. März 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So so, da hat mein Bild schon den langen Weg in die Schweiz gemacht
> 
> ...




Servus, da schließe ich mich an.... 23,5 ist verdammt viel.
Mein TST wog 21,5kg am Anfang und als ich mich getrennt habe, 21,0kg inkl. 888.
Aber jedem so wie es ihm gefällt. Ist ein schickes Bike!   
Jetzt fahre ich das TFR TiMag 06 und hab meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau gefunden.

Viel Spass mit der Waffe !!!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. März 2006)

23.5 Kilos ist schon ein hartes Stück. Aber wenn ich das teil so anschaue wüste ich nicht einmal wo viel Gewicht gespart werden könnte. Nur am Vorbau, Sattelstütze, VR Nabe und Bremse. Aber wenn der Wodan mit dem Gewicht klar kommt, ist es doch scheiss egal wie schwer das teil ist.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. März 2006)

ich hatte ein ufo ds das sogar schon 19,5kg auf die waage gebracht hat!!!
da find ich 23,5kg mit den dicken teilen eigentlich voll ok.


----------



## WODAN (30. März 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So so, da hat mein Bild schon den langen Weg in die Schweiz gemacht
> 
> ...



Hi!

Habe nochmal nachgewogen, hatte damals noch nicht die Reifen und den Sattel montiert: Genau 22,8 Kilo!

VR Nabe ist bereits Tune und Bremsen wollte ich nur wegen dem Gewicht nicht tauschen. Evetuell Louise FR, müssen sich aber erst einmal an meinem BMXTB bewähren  

Bei Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze wären noch Potential, geht aber leider so extrem ins Geld  

Ansonsten das perfekte Sorglos DH-Bike und mit dem Gewicht komme ich klar, da ich keine Rennen fahre.

Gruß


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. März 2006)

immer noch sehr viel. 
Tja die Tune dürfte wohl das leichteste sein was zu bekommen ist. Wenn man die Race Face Parts durch Thomson ersetzen würde, währe die Karre um ca. 250 gramm leichter. Aber ob sich das lohnt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (30. März 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch sehr viel.
> Tja die Tune dürfte wohl das leichteste sein was zu bekommen ist. Wenn man die Race Face Parts durch Thomson ersetzen würde, währe die Karre um ca. 250 gramm leichter. Aber ob sich das lohnt ?



Hi!

Mir ist die geniale Funktion wichtiger als 2 Kilo Gewicht  

Gruß


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. März 2006)

Sehe ich auch so deshalb ist mein M-Pire ja auch 20.8 Kilos und nicht 19.8 Kilos. Ich habe leichte und Haltbare Teile verbaut. Wenn ich nochmals 3000 Euros ( 888 => Boxxer WC, Race Face North Shore DH => Middelbrun, Truvativ Innenlager => Race Face Innenlager, Hope Bulb VR Nabe => Chris King VR Nabe , Ringle HR Nabe => DT Swiss HR Nabe, SND Vorbau => Thomson ) in die Hand genommen hätte, währen die 19.8 Kilos schon drinn gewesen aber es lohnt einfach nicht meiner Meinung nach für das was es kostet.


----------



## Fränky G. (30. März 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten das perfekte Sorglos DH-Bike und mit dem Gewicht komme ich klar, da ich keine Rennen fahre.
> 
> Gruß



Wodan, da hast Du ein absolutes SORGLOS-Bike !
Mein TST lief meine 8 Monate wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk... ohne auch nur einen Ausfall.  
Egal wo ich gefahren bin ... ob Deutscher-Schlamm, Kanadischer Northshore-Staub, Regen oder Dauerregen... alles kein Problem, Du wirst es sehen und den Kauf nicht bereuen.


----------



## Kerschi (30. März 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @kerschi: schick !
> aber baut die 888 nicht nen bischen hoch für den (älteren) rahmen? hast du noch die original brücken drin?




Was heisst hier NOCH Originalbrücken? Ich hatte zuerst die Rissebrücken drin, kam auf einen bescheiden steilen Lenkwinkel, hatte Probleme ohne Ende und hab die nach Rücksprache mit Falco rausgeschmissen und die Originalbrücken eingebaut.
Geht so in Ordnung da mein Helius DH (Herbst 02) ein Übergangsmodell zum ST ist. Heisst bei mir wurden schon die Gussets verbaut die auch an den ersten 2003er Helius ST dran warn.

So wie es dasteht und aufgebaut is passt alles - sogar auch die Einpresstiefe vom Steuersatz.  



Noch ein Nachtrag zum Bild... nachdem die Bikes auf den letzten Pics alle so saubergeleckt aussehn (wie fürs Wohnzimmer  )wollt ich einfach mal ein Pic von am benutzten, dreckign Bike einstelln.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (31. März 2006)

Mein Hardtail:

Wiegt 14 Kilo.

Der Sattel is nur bissl niedrig.


----------



## Mudstud (31. März 2006)

@ MR. [email protected]

19 Kilo für ein UFO DS - au backe, was hast denn da alles ran geschraubt? Mein Pummelchen hat schon 17 Kilogramm auf den Alurippen resp. Gussets (siehe Fotos), aber 19 Kilo? Mit Rohloff Speedhub, BMX-Stahlkurbeln und DH-Reifen/-Schläuchen, oder wie hast Du das hingekriegt?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (31. März 2006)

@Mudstud

jo downhill schläuche und reifen hatte ich schon. kannst dir mein bike ja in meinen fotos angucken.


----------



## Kerschi (1. April 2006)

@ Alex: Die soooo derb zerkratzte Sattelstütze verdirbt die Gesamtoptik a bissl - also meine Meinung... Du kennst mich ja in der Hinsicht nur zu gut


----------



## Kettenbeißer (1. April 2006)

Ajo des is bissl kaka. Versteh aber a net ganz wies dazu kommen ist, die is genauso eingefettet und eingebaut wie bei den anderen beiden. Aber mei net so tragisch. Funktion vor Optik.


----------



## elendil (1. April 2006)

Aktuelles Bild vom Helius, knapp 10,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (2. April 2006)

Ajo is scho schee. Mir wärs allerdings zu schwarz. Die roten DT Aufkleber am Dämpfer würden ihm scho gut tun ;-)


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. April 2006)

nene.. black is beautiful !


----------



## O.leg (2. April 2006)

UFO 19 Kilo?
Muss nicht sein.
Meins wiegt 13,9 kg. Mit "richtigen" Reifen knapp ein Kilo mehr.
Z

wei Jahre in diversen Parks und Streetsessions getestet.

www.fun-riders.org


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2006)

@ elendil sehr schick


----------



## Sparkie (2. April 2006)

@ ialocin

Sehr geil knapp 14 Kg geht bestimmt ganz gut ab.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (3. April 2006)

@ialocin

jo das geht klar. nur der sattel is mal nich so toll. für cc bike ok aber nich für 4x fully. 

gruß andi


----------



## O.leg (3. April 2006)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @ialocin
> 
> jo das geht klar. nur der sattel is mal nich so toll. für cc bike ok aber nich für 4x fully.
> 
> gruß andi



Sattel egal,der muss nur leicht sein,wird sowieso nicht oft benutzt.
Hab auch noch nicht viele beim 4 cross sitzend fahren gesehen.


----------



## Rookie 2005 (3. April 2006)

@elendil
boh,ich bin sprachlos! Dein Helius   ist wohl das schönste, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
Und 10,5 kg . Hammer!!!
Hast du schon mal eine Teileliste gepostet? Finde gerade nix. Würde mich ja mal interessieren was du so verbaut hast.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## connerthesaint (4. April 2006)

Schönes Helius CC vorallem das Gewicht hui 10 kg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (4. April 2006)

Danke für's Lob! Die hintere Marta soll auch noch schwarz werden, und ich hab gerade noch einen schicken Lenker im Zulauf... Viel wird sich aber in nächster Zeit nicht mehr ändern (obwohl mich die Sram X.0 schon ziemlich reizt  ).

Habe noch eine Teileliste angefügt. Dabei ist anzumerken, dass ich mir mit ca. 68kg doch an manchen Stellen etwas mehr Leichtbau erlauben kann und auf dem Bild noch meine "Winterreifen" drauf sind.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. April 2006)

ich fands mit der Pace an der Front irgendwie ansprechender. Die Reba wirkt auf mich bisschen mickrig. Warum der Wechsel?


----------



## Rookie 2005 (4. April 2006)

@elendil
Danke für die Teileliste. Mal sehen, ob ich meins in Zukunft auch mal von 13kg abspecke. Glaube kaufe mir doch keine Digicam... mein 2000er Helius ist so gewöhnlich bestückt, das würde wohl hier rausgelöscht  
Gruß vom etwas neidischen Rookie

Sorry, offtopic: Weist du noch die Größenbezeichnung des NC-17 Kettenstrebensch.? Normal/Narrow = für schmale Stahl-/Alustreben oder Jumbo = für fette Alus 
Würde mir gerne einen kaufen bin mir wegen der passenden Größe nur nicht sicher. Besten dank vorab.


----------



## Cromm (5. April 2006)

Schönes Teil (das Helius CC).



			
				elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch eine Teileliste angefügt. Dabei ist anzumerken, dass ich mir mit ca. 68kg doch an manchen Stellen etwas mehr Leichtbau erlauben kann und auf dem Bild noch meine "Winterreifen" drauf sind.



Hab mein Helius CC auch vor 4 Tagen fertig bekommen, und mir so eben deine Teileliste durchgelesen. Aber es ist mir ein Rätsel wie ihr immer auf diese Gesamtgewichte von 10 - 10,5kg kommt?!

Z. B. werden die Reifen von Schwalbe selbst mit 545g angegeben, was vermutlich schon untertrieben ist - deine wiegen jedoch nochmal knapp 60g/Stück weniger. Wie geht das? Eine 9fach Dura Ace-Kassette wird von Shimano mit mindestens 210g ausgewiesen; nicht 179g. Nicolai versicherte mir, daß ein HeliusCC-Rahmen auch mit Race-Kit (ohne Dämpfer) nicht wesentlich unter 2600g wiegen wird. Die Schalthebel (DeoreLX) sollen mind. 240g/Paar wiegen - nicht 227g. Laut FSA schlägt die Afterburner MegeExo mit 750g zu Buche.

Die Waage sagt mir jedesmal, daß die Parts schwerer sind als vom Hersteller angegeben. Wo bekommt ihr solche Teile her?

Gruß


----------



## elendil (5. April 2006)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Teil (das Helius CC).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es stimmen wirklich alle Gewichte, einzeln gewogen und das Gesamtgewicht überprüft. Aber zu deinen Zweifeln:

-die Racing Ralphs haben eine sehr große Streuung: wenn du mal bei den Weight Weenies reinschaust wirst du sehen, dass auch hier ein paar Exemplare mit deutlich unter 500g angegeben sind.

-eine 9fach DA-Kassette 12-27 ist mit 176g angegeben, zumindest um den Dreh, und das wiegt sie auch wirklich. Siehe ebenfalls ww.

-mein Rahmen ist eloxiert, Baujahr 2001 mit einem nicht auswechselbaren Schaltauge und ich habe einen M8-Titanbolzen. Du musst dich aber täuschen: ein eloxierter CC-Rahmen mit Race Kit wiegt unter 2600g, vorausgesetzt er hat sonst keine "schweren" Extras wie verstärkte Bremsstreben oder Gussets. Kannst ja mal rumfragen was die anderen CC-Rahmen (eloxiert) hier so auf die Waage bringen.

-meine Schalthebel sind, wie angegeben, getuned: Aluschrauben zur Befestigung und Ganganzeige vom linken Hebel entfernt.

-meine Afterburner ist nicht mit MegaExo Innenlager (die wiegen real eher über 950g!!!), sondern eine ISIS mit leichterem 46er TA Kettenblatt und einem leichten ISIS-Innenlager (welches das einzige Teil ist, bei dem ich mir über die Haltbarkeit Gedanken mache).

Gerne kann ich dir Bilder von den Teilen auf der Waage zukommen lassen oder hier online stellen oder das Rad mal komplett an die Waage hängen. Letzten Endes würde ich allen voran mich selbst beschei$en mit falschen Gewichtsangaben. Muss ja echt nicht sein. Zumal man es noch deutlich leichter aufbauen kann, es geht mir nicht allein um den Leichtbau, sondern auch Funktion und Optik.


----------



## elendil (5. April 2006)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, offtopic: Weist du noch die Größenbezeichnung des NC-17 Kettenstrebensch.? Normal/Narrow = für schmale Stahl-/Alustreben oder Jumbo = für fette Alus
> Würde mir gerne einen kaufen bin mir wegen der passenden Größe nur nicht sicher. Besten dank vorab.



Hab gerade nochmal meine ganzen Rechnungen durchgesehen, den Kettenstrebenschutz aber nicht gefunden -> wahrscheinlich im Shop gekauft und Rechnung nicht aufbewahrt oder gar nicht erst mitgenommen bei so einem Teil. Sorry! Ich kann aber mal die Breite messen wenn dir das hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (5. April 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich fands mit der Pace an der Front irgendwie ansprechender. Die Reba wirkt auf mich bisschen mickrig. Warum der Wechsel?



Optisch macht die Pace schon echt mehr her, keine Frage. Die RC41 würde mir glaube ich sogar am allerbesten gefallen: leider kann man die nur absenken, sie hat keinen variablen Federweg wie die RC40. Zur Verteidigung der Reba: auf dem Bild ist sie auf minimalen Federweg eingestellt.

Warum also Reba? Die Pace war mir trotz weicher Feder zu hart: ich hab den Federweg einfach nicht sonderlich genutzt. Und wenn ich schon nur 115mm bis max 120mm nutze kann ich mir gleich eine Gabel mit weniger Federweg einbauen. Die Reba lässt sich per Luftdruck perfekt abstimmen, dämpft hervorragend, ist ebenfalls locker steif genug für mich und wiegt 100g weniger. Eine Revelation wäre aber auch eine Option. Zwischendurch hab ich mal ne Bionicon BF 3.0 getestet: auch eine tolle Gabel, vor allem zu dem Preis...


----------



## Cromm (5. April 2006)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne kann ich dir Bilder von den Teilen auf der Waage zukommen lassen oder hier online stellen oder das Rad mal komplett an die Waage hängen. Letzten Endes würde ich allen voran mich selbst beschei$en mit falschen Gewichtsangaben.



Ich bezweifel das angegebene Gesamtgewicht gar nicht !!! Aber wenn ich mir meine Teileliste mit den Herstellergewichten anschaue - dann in mein leeres Portemonnaie sehe - und danach auf die Bikewaage, dann fühl ich mich von irgendwem verarscht!!!


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2006)

Hi 
Ich wollte meins auch mal zeigen!












Gruß Guru.


----------



## connerthesaint (6. April 2006)

Also ich muß sagen die Kettenführung sieht ein wenig komisch aus !!


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. April 2006)

sag mal ist das vorne 24" ??

oder ligts an meinem kater ?

wenn ja bitte sinn erläutern..das is ja mal total panne...


----------



## mtb_nico (6. April 2006)

connerthesaint schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß sagen die Kettenführung sieht ein wenig komisch aus !!


So wie die aussieht soll die nur verhindern das die Kette ganz nach innen fallen kann. Der Steg der in der Mitte nach oben steht lässt mich vermuten, das sie zu einer vollwertigen KeFü "upgegradet" werden kann. Also wenn das Radel nur mit einem Kettenblatt vorne gefahren wird.
Allerdings sind die Wandstärken doch recht konservativ gewählt, oder?! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (6. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal ist das vorne 24" ??
> 
> oder ligts an meinem kater ?
> 
> wenn ja bitte sinn erläutern..das is ja mal total panne...


Muss an deinem Kater liegen!  Schau mal die zweite Fuge von unten, der Wand im Hintergrund. Die sitzt bei Vorder- und Hinterrad in der selben Höhe...


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So wie die aussieht soll die nur verhindern das die Kette ganz nach innen fallen kann. Der Steg der in der Mitte nach oben steht lässt mich vermuten, das sie zu einer vollwertigen KeFü "upgegradet" werden kann. Also wenn das Radel nur mit einem Kettenblatt vorne gefahren wird.
> 
> 
> Allerdings sind die Wandstärken doch recht konservativ gewählt, oder?!
> ...



Hi Nico
Absolut richtig!Der Plan ist: den Umwerferturm zu demontieren einen teflonblock(oder irgend etwas in der Art) an die Schiene zu schrauben der die Kette auf dem größten Kettenblatt hält!Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob sich der Aufwand wegen 2cm mehr Federweg lohnt,da ich aber mit dem Rad auch noch
Bergauf fahren möchte, und der Umbau ca.5-10min dauern würde,wäre des für mich ein gute Lösung für Bikeparks und so!Das muß ich aber erst noch testen! 

Das mit den konservativen Wandstärken habe ich nicht verstanden!
Was meinst du damit Nico?


@[email protected]!t
Trink net soviel 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. April 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den konservativen Wandstärken habe ich nicht verstanden!
> Was meinst du damit Nico?


Sieht halt ein bisschen dick geraten aus. Bin eher der Meinung das solche Teile ziemlich leicht ausgelegt werden können. Bei nem Sturz ist es ja schon recht unwahrscheinlich das man genau da drauf fällt. Und wenn, dann hat man auf jeden Fall einen Grund eine Weiterentwicklung zu fertigen! 

nico


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2006)

Hi Nico
jo,jetzt hab ich`s gefressen 
Ich muß leider das Material so nehmen wie ich es grad in die Finger
bekomme!
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. April 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nico
> jo,jetzt hab ich`s gefressen
> Ich muß leider das Material so nehmen wie ich es grad in die Finger
> bekomme!
> ...


www.alu-meier.de hat mir mal nen Kumpel empfohlen. Weiß aber nicht wie das mit den Preisen aussieht, da er es immer vor Ort holt.

nico


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> www.alu-meier.de hat mir mal nen Kumpel empfohlen. Weiß aber nicht wie das mit den Preisen aussieht, da er es immer vor Ort holt.
> 
> nico


Hi Nico
geile HP 
von wo sind denn "Die"?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kerschi (8. April 2006)

Sehr schöönes Bike... der "große Bruder" zu meinem.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich noch ändern, z.B. Sattel is nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack, die (selbstgebaute) Kettenführung, nen DHX rein.

Der DHX bringt gegenüber dem Vanilla RC noch richtig viel!

PS: Mein Bike is in meiner Gallerie bzw. zwei Seiten vorher.


----------



## tomclp (8. April 2006)

Hier mein neues Helius ST


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (8. April 2006)

@tomclp 

nich schlecht das dingen. fährst du auch touren mit dem teil oder warum hast du   
nen umwerfer?

gruß andi


----------



## tomclp (9. April 2006)

@ Mr. [email protected]

Der Umwerfer ist für bergauffahrten  gedacht  zb wenn ich mal wieder ein fr marathon fahre . Außerdem wollte ich meine Shiftguide behalten . 

Gruß Tom


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöönes Bike... der "große Bruder" zu meinem.
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich noch ändern, z.B. Sattel is nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack, die (selbstgebaute) Kettenführung, nen DHX rein.
> 
> ...



Hi Kerschi

zuerstmal Danke!

Und nun zu deinen Anregungen:Sattel und Kettenführung kann ich aus optischer Sicht verstehn, aber der Sattel passt super zu meinem A.... und die Kettenführung funktioniert auch richtig gut,schaltbar über 3 Kettenbätter,kein abspringen der Kette usw..!!
Und nen Pro Pedal Dämpfer will ich net, der nimmt die Sensibilität aus dem Hinterbau(glaube ich zumindest).

Dein Rad finde ich auch sehr schön wobei
in deiner Galerie ein Tioga Sattel montiert war 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (9. April 2006)

Beim DHX kann man die ProPedal Funktion ganz ausschalten. Das ist ja auch ein riesen Vorteil im Gegensatz zum Vanilla RC mit festgelegtem Pro Pedal.


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim DHX kann man die ProPedal Funktion ganz ausschalten. Das ist ja auch ein riesen Vorteil im Gegensatz zum Vanilla RC mit festgelegtem Pro Pedal.



Hi Kettenbeißer
das man das Pro Pedal ausschalten kann hab ich gewusst,dachte aber schonmal gehört zu haben
das ein kleiner Rest vom PP bleibt!

Ich fahre zum Glück den "guten alten" Fox Vanilla RC, ohne
diese Pro Pedal schoiße
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurza (10. April 2006)

so, des mal meine kleine grüne Dropsau...   is mal ganz aktuell.....   naja,...  ok..  relativ...   foto is von letztem sommer....  hab etz woodman Spikey+ drauf...


----------



## Sparkie (11. April 2006)

Da muss man aber Hart in nehmen sein, mit denn Federweg zudropen. 

aber schönes Bike...

wie Schwer / Leicht is denn das Bike ?! 

mfg $park!e


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. April 2006)

@ sparki

Wenn die Landung schon schräg ist, kann man auch mit einem HT sehr gut und tief droppen. Die richtige Technick ist aber vorraussetzung.


----------



## da rookie (17. April 2006)

servus,

hier mal ein bild von meinem helius fr, daß ich seit letztem mai mein eigen nennen darf... 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8163/helius_fr_0306.jpg

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8163/helius_fr_0306_rechts.jpg

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8163/Helius_frontal.jpg


----------



## ManOBike (21. April 2006)

Hi, hier ist mein Bass ST....


----------



## da rookie (22. April 2006)

ah ja...das macht sooo viel spass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (24. April 2006)

fertig und längst eingefahren  helius fr 2005.

gekauft mit romic dämpfer... sieht schon schöner aus. aber die performance mit dem dhx 5 ist um einiges besser.










grussascha


----------



## tomclp (24. April 2006)

@ sascha schickes ding ! Was wiegt das Bike
Gruss Tom


----------



## richtig (24. April 2006)

@ rookie: na da ist aber auch alles dran was rang und namen hat  gatorbrake 4-piston? wie ist die so? hab schlechtes gehört  aber echt schöne bremshebel.
@ tomclp: es wiegt 19 kilo.

grussascha


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. April 2006)

@ richtig 

das ist eine Formula und keine atorbrake


----------



## da rookie (24. April 2006)

hallo,

ja korrekt...formula extreme DH  und ich find das teil echt geil...
demnächst werden noch die leitungen etwas gekürzt...die sind dann doch ein wenig zu lang

@sascha: sehr schön!! und die bremsen sind auch der hammer...kompliment!
kannst du mir mal noch sagen bei welchem fahrergewicht du welche federhärte im dämpfer fährst...??? ich hab ne 450x2,37 und find die zu weich bei ca. 82 kg fahrergewicht (also fahrfertig...mit klamotten und zeugs)


----------



## richtig (24. April 2006)

@da_rookie: ich habe eine 500er feder drinne und wiege 88 kilo. ist schon weicher als der romic... durch den zentimeter mehr hub und die längere feder scheint das aber ganz gut zu funktionieren. ich kann relativ weich mit 35% sag fahren ohne, dass der dämpfer durchschlägt.

@bergaufbremser: ach so, ok, danke.


----------



## richtig (25. April 2006)

naja, das bild möchte ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten.






grussascha


----------



## Mucki (25. April 2006)

Da hat einer aber n bisschen gephotoshopt (schreibt man das so? *confused*)

Aber sieht gut aus, nicht nur das Bild.

Greetz


----------



## richtig (25. April 2006)

na klar... so hab ich auch bei regen spaß mit meinem traktor


----------



## switchNB (25. April 2006)

Ich hab hier auch noch was nettes dabei!

@richtig: netter Vorbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurza (26. April 2006)

Sparkie schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man aber Hart in nehmen sein, mit denn Federweg zudropen.
> 
> aber schönes Bike...
> 
> ...




Ich weiss..  Antwort is a weng spät...  abert gut....

Mit dem bike bin ich scho einiges gedropt....  gabel (110mm, DJ2 mit Z1FR Standrohr & Krone) is hakll a weng härter eingestellt.... 3,5m Gap is des grösste was ich so damit spring.... 
Die Kiste wiegt knappe 17 kilo!!!!   

So long...

Mfg   Kurza


----------



## langlang (27. April 2006)

Gestern eingetroffen:

Helius CC Maßanfertigung






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Testmaen (27. April 2006)

Pornöses Helius CC! 

Sind das FR Kettenstreben ?


----------



## langlang (27. April 2006)

Yep,
kompletter FR Rohrsatz wegen Gewicht


----------



## richtig (27. April 2006)

selbst was dran gebastelt? wie schwer ist es denn?

grussascha


----------



## .l_ink (27. April 2006)

sieht auch schick aus. wie groß bist du denn wen ich fragen darf?


----------



## langlang (27. April 2006)

nichts selbst dran gebastelt
wiegt 13 Kg
ich bin 2 m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2006)

" FERTIG "


----------



## Testmaen (28. April 2006)

Sehr schön!

Dann dürfte ja keine Halde mehr vor euch sicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2006)

@Khujand

super goil  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Paiza (28. April 2006)

@Hhujand

Die Bremsen Aber der rest ist echt nicht schlecht und die Optik stimmt auch


----------



## taiger_lüüp (28. April 2006)

lange gewartet, endlich da:

argon fr in groesse m.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> @Hhujand
> 
> Die Bremsen Aber der rest ist echt nicht schlecht und die Optik stimmt auch




seltsam das alle jetzt über die Hayes herfallen,-
vor einem jahr hat man sie in den 7 himmel gelobt,-
und jetzt ist es die "buuuuhhh bremse"... 

ansonsten ,-danke...


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. April 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> seltsam das alle jetzt über die Hayes herfallen,-
> vor einem jahr hat man sie in den 7 himmel gelobt,-
> und jetzt ist es die "buuuuhhh bremse"...
> 
> ansonsten ,-danke...



geiles bike !

ich finde ja gerade die bremsen passen, preiswert zuverlässig.
dagegen finde ich ja x0 sowie xtr an solchen bikes unnötig...


----------



## Der Stephan (29. April 2006)

Mein Rad in geputztem Zustand: (kommt selten genug vor)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (29. April 2006)

schick !!

musst noch die einstellrädchen an deiner fox golden eloxieren.


----------



## Paiza (29. April 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> seltsam das alle jetzt über die Hayes herfallen,-
> vor einem jahr hat man sie in den 7 himmel gelobt,-
> und jetzt ist es die "buuuuhhh bremse"...




Ich wollte mir auch erst Hayes kaufen.. Als ich aber die Bremsen mal gefahren bin, wollte ich sie nicht mehr.. Naja, fahre jetzt Avid Juciy Die sind besser


----------



## Kettenbeißer (29. April 2006)

Super schickes UFO ST!

Nur die Bremsen sind Mist, da geb ich den anderen Recht. Louise FR oder die Juicy wären da meiner Meinung nach besser. Wie fährt es sich denn so? Erzähl doch mal!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Super schickes UFO ST!
> 
> Nur die Bremsen sind Mist, da geb ich den anderen Recht. Louise FR oder die Juicy wären da meiner Meinung nach besser. Wie fährt es sich denn so? Erzähl doch mal!




sorry 
keine ahnung wie es sich fährt,-
habs bis jetzt nur geschoben. 
(zum fotomachen)

nach meinem urlab (Moab-Utah ab den 8 mai)
kann ich mehr sagen...  

Mr [email protected]
hat sein U-ST schon in österreich getestet,-
geht gut nach vorne,sagt er...


PS;-schön das es euch gefällt -DANKE-


----------



## zonuk (3. Mai 2006)

Der Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad in geputztem Zustand: (kommt selten genug vor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr schickes bike.....was wiegt denn das gute teil??


----------



## Der Stephan (3. Mai 2006)

Danke. Es wiegt so ca. 11,5 Kg. Bei den Laufrädern könnte man aber noch sparen.


----------



## Paiza (4. Mai 2006)

Der Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad in geputztem Zustand: (kommt selten genug vor)




Nicht schlecht das Bike 

Eins störrt mich daran.. Was will man mit sollchen Bremsen an einem CC-Bike!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2006)

stell dir vor -  es gibt menschen die wiegen mehr als 60kg mit gepäck


----------



## mindlabs (5. Mai 2006)

Sodala.. hier ist mein black beast 



















sattelstütze passt noch ned ganz... und anderes schaltwerk & shifter kommen auch bald..

Parts:
Marzocchi 888VF2 200mm, Hayes Mag DH 8" mit Razorrock R3 Bremshebeln, Reset Racing Wan.5, 24" DoubleWides, Veltec DH Hubs, Maxxis Highroller 2.5, Truvativ Holzfeller DH Kurbel & Holzfeller DH Lenker & Gigapipe Team DHLT Innenlager & Team Boxguide Kettenführung, NC17 Black Spire 500 Vorbau, DMR JumpSeat & DMR V8 Pedale, FOX DHX 3.0, Intense LockOn Griffe

Greetz


----------



## Kettenbeißer (5. Mai 2006)

Warum 24"?? :-(

Schön bis auf die Double Wide und 24"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

@taiger lüüp: was wiegt das Argon FR (komplett) so ungefähr?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (5. Mai 2006)

@mindlabs

jo das is schon nich schlecht aber die double wide sind nicht so passend an dem bike. aber jeder fährt ja was er gut findet.

gruß andi


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Mai 2006)

doublewide, 24", sattel unnötig und hässlich, sonst top


----------



## kitor (5. Mai 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht das Bike
> 
> Eins störrt mich daran.. Was will man mit sollchen Bremsen an einem CC-Bike!!



Was hast Du gegen gute Bremsen? 

Ich hab Gustav M am CC-Fully. Wer mal in etwas höheren Bergen unterwegs war, weiß das zu schätzen.


----------



## mindlabs (6. Mai 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum 24"?? :-(
> 
> Schön bis auf die Double Wide und 24"...



Bin davor HT mit 24" DW gefahren... da ist mir halt das geld ausgegangen für neue Felgen...  

ausserdem bin ich mit den doublewides   sehr sehr sehr zufrieden... leisten mir schon lange treue dienste... 




[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> doublewide, 24", sattel unnötig und hässlich, sonst top



sattel unnötig?....  und über geschmack lässt sich streiten... 

greetz


----------



## Splash (10. Mai 2006)

Hier dann auch noch mal n paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bock:














Änderungen so far: 

silberne statt weisse decals
Atlas Kurbel
X9-Schaltung
Ergon E1-Griffe
180er Scheibe hinten

Als nächstes fliegt die Salsa-Klemme in den Beutel und soll durch eine Syntace SuperLock ersetzt werden (wenn endlich in 35 lieferbar). Dann such ich noch n gescheiten Luft-Dämpfer (was anderes als n DHX Air wenns geht) und überlege den Steuersatz gegen einen Acros zu tauschen ...


----------



## Testmaen (10. Mai 2006)

Delicious !


----------



## Molly (11. Mai 2006)

gibt es die Decals in allen Farben?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (14. Mai 2006)

Mein M-pire hat ne neue Gabel und ein Update am Hauptrahmen spendiert bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Mai 2006)

@ Kettenbeisser


schaut schön aus. Was für ein Update hat den dein Rahmen bekommen ?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (16. Mai 2006)

Die Halterung für das Lager des Umlenkhebels am Unterrohr wurde auf das neue Modell umgebaut. Mein M-pire ist ja eins von den ersten und das wurde im nachhinein gewechselt.

Natürlich wurd er in dem Zug gleich neu gepulvert sosnt geht da nix mit schweißen ;-)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Mai 2006)

ah ok, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen da meins auch so ausschaut.


----------



## taiger_lüüp (16. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> @taiger lüüp: was wiegt das Argon FR (komplett) so ungefähr?




12,5. sind jetzt aber auch fat alberts drauf, die maxxis dinger waren eher ein test.


----------



## Paiza (16. Mai 2006)

Schickes M-Pire @Kettenbeißer

Wie ist die World Cup Boxxer?? 
Bin jetzt mal ne Team oder Race gefahren(kp mehr was das war), sie hatte 200mm Federweg.. Ich war absolut net zufrieden!!


----------



## Paiza (16. Mai 2006)

So schaute mein Lambda aus 

Es ist bei Nicolai und bekommt ein Upgrade auf 04, gleichzeitig wird der Rahmen weiss gepulvert 










Es sind andere Kurbeln und Kefü montiert.. Ich fahre Truvativ Kurbeln und Kefü..

Bitte sagt nichts zum Dämpfer und zur Quali der Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. Mai 2006)

Mach doch mal bessere Bilder von dem Lambda. Das schaut so unvorteilhaft aus auf dem Fotos.


----------



## Paiza (17. Mai 2006)

@übermir

Erst wenn es wieder da ist Dann aber mit einer vernüftigen Cam


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. Mai 2006)

ok auch gut hauptsache es kommen Bilder !


----------



## Kettenbeißer (18. Mai 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Schickes M-Pire @Kettenbeißer
> 
> Wie ist die World Cup Boxxer??
> Bin jetzt mal ne Team oder Race gefahren(kp mehr was das war), sie hatte 200mm Federweg.. Ich war absolut net zufrieden!!




Die geht wie der Teufel! Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Die Team und Race gehen auch sehr sehr gut. Welches Baujahr bist du denn gefahren?


Schau dir mal das Video hier an: http://rapidshare.de/files/20741215/Wildbad06Krieger.wmv.html (siehe auch ddd media)

 das Teil bügelt wie die Sau


----------



## Paiza (18. Mai 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Baujahr bist du denn gefahren?




Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.. Ich bin das Morewood in Winterberg gegasst Der Rahmen ansich war hammer nur die Gabel

Hier noch ein altes Pic mit schulem Schutzblech damit es kein Spam ist


----------



## Kettenbeißer (18. Mai 2006)

Naja ich kann dir auf jeden Fall nur zu den neuen Boxxer Gabeln raten! Die gehen echt sehr gut und sind auch optisch meiner Meinung nach erste Sahne und einer 888 weit überlegen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Mai 2006)

@ Kettenbeisser

wie kann ich den Vid downloaden ?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (19. Mai 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/20741215/Wildbad06Krieger.wmv.html

Auf den Link klicken, dann auf "Free" dann warten bis des komische Ticket da reserviert ist, den Code eingeben und dann gehts von alleine.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Mai 2006)

ok thx binn nun am downloaden.


----------



## paulipirat (21. Mai 2006)

Mein Argon mit Rohloff, Race Face-Kurbel, FSA-Stütze, FSA-Vorbau FSA-Lenker, Selle Italia SLR xp und Crank Brothers 50:50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (21. Mai 2006)

SWEEEEET....

Hat nur für meinen Geschmack 13 Gänge zuviel...


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Mai 2006)

paulipirat schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Argon mit Rohloff, Race Face-Kurbel, FSA-Stütze, FSA-Vorbau FSA-Lenker, Selle Italia SLR xp und Crank Brothers 50:50.




:kotz: 

was bringt das... warum fährst du nicht rennrad ?
ich weis absolut nicht welchen zweck das erfüllen soll...


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Mai 2006)

Solche Reifen Fahre ich auf der Stadtschlampe...

Aber irgendwie schauts am Argon garnich mal soooo schlecht aus  

Auch wenn es nich wirklich nen Sinn hat...


----------



## kitor (21. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> 
> was bringt das... warum fährst du nicht rennrad ?
> ich weis absolut nicht welchen zweck das erfüllen soll...




Komm mal in ne richtige Stadt und fahr etwas härter. Dann weißt Du´s.


----------



## yaegi (22. Mai 2006)

meine baustelle - hoffe bekomms diese woche noch fertig 






yAEgi


----------



## [email protected]!t (22. Mai 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Komm mal in ne richtige Stadt und fahr etwas härter. Dann weißt Du´s.



naja klein oder großstadt...
mit den felgen und reifen kann man ja nichtmal bortsteine und treppen fahren.


----------



## Mucki (22. Mai 2006)

Geiles Argon... Aber warum keine Decals? Wenn man so viel Kohle reinbuttert muss man es ja auch zeigen  

Greetz Mucki


----------



## yaegi (22. Mai 2006)

> Geiles Argon... Aber warum keine Decals? Wenn man so viel Kohle reinbuttert muss man es ja auch zeigen



die decals waren bei der rahmenlieferung nicht dabei. muss ich noch nachordern.
aber ich muss sagen, daß es mir ohne schriftzug fast besser gefällt 

yAEgi


----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. Mai 2006)

@ mucki 

man muss nicht immer rummprollen wenn man was teurers hat. Ein Kenner erkennt auch so um was es sich handelt. 
Aus diesem Grund werden sich auch 90% der Käufer eines Aston Martins ihn nicht in Rot oder Gelb kaufen. 
Mein 222 hatte keine Decals und mein M-Pire hat auch keine. Schaut so oder so meist auch besser aus. 
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie sich jemand z.B. einen Maxxis oder Race Face Kleber auf sein Bike klebt. 


@ [email protected]!t

schau dich mal um was die Radkuriere so fahren. Bei uns in Zürich haben fast alle solche Pneus und Felgen. 
Gewisse haben auch ein Rennrad.
Ob nun SS oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. 
Mit ner Rohloff habe ich aber noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaegi (22. Mai 2006)

> man muss nicht immer rummprollen wenn man was teurers hat. Ein Kenner erkennt auch so um was es sich handelt...


...und die anderen werden sowas eh nicht zu schätzen wissen!

genau das mein ich auch 

yAEgi


----------



## Mucki (22. Mai 2006)

Naja, über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlichermaßen ja nicht streiten... Also, Friede?! 

Greetz Jürgen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2006)

wieso 5050 pedale annem schmalen argon mit cityslicks und carbongabel? das ist ein widerspruch in sich. entweder clickies oder was leichtes, aber keine freeride-pedale. das sieht ******** aus und ist unsinnig.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. Mai 2006)

@trickn0l0gy

Ich fahre z.b. mit meinem Strassenrad in die Berufsschule. Da will ich keine Klickpedale haben. Alles nur das nicht. Dann müsste ich ja den ganzen Tag mit den Dingern rumlaufen. Ne danke. Deshalb habe ich V12 an dem Bike. Körbchen möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt. Bleibt also nicht mehr viel übrig wenn man einen Guten halt möchte.


----------



## JAY-L (24. Mai 2006)

HI
hier mal mein Argon CC gerade eben fertig geworden.






Max


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. Mai 2006)

sehr schön würd ich glat auch damit rumfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (24. Mai 2006)

yaegi schrieb:
			
		

> die decals waren bei der rahmenlieferung nicht dabei. muss ich noch nachordern.
> aber ich muss sagen, daß es mir ohne schriftzug fast besser gefällt
> 
> yAEgi




Hallo Till,

es wird ja langsam. 

Bezüglich der Decals muß ich aber nochmal nachhaken: Hast Du den Rahmen ohne bestellt oder hat Nicolai einfach keine geliefert?  

Neugierig

Michael


----------



## yaegi (24. Mai 2006)

es wurden keine geliefert. ich habe bei der bestellung auch nicht gesagt, dass ich welche haben will. ich habs einfach vergessen 
habe bei meinem händler aber schon welche in schwarz bestellt. sollten nächste wochen kommen. ob ich die dann allerdings draufkleb weiss ich noch nicht. wahrscheinlich nicht. wenn überhaupt - mach ich mir wohl selbst welche.

yAEgi


----------



## Paiza (24. Mai 2006)

JAY-L schrieb:
			
		

>




Hast du das Bike schon gewogen?? Das Bike schaut mal recht leicht aus


----------



## JAY-L (24. Mai 2006)

Hi 

an der wage wars komplett noch nicht 
gerechnet ca 9800 g  

passt schon!

Max


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Mai 2006)

JAY-L schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> an der wage wars komplett noch nicht
> gerechnet ca 9800 g
> ...



  ist zwar überhauft nicht meine kategorie aber wenn dann muß man das so aufbauen!!! hast nicht wirklich an den teilen gespart


----------



## Mucki (25. Mai 2006)

Meine beiden Lübbrechtsener Spielzeuge Beide mit updates.... und Decals


----------



## haha (27. Mai 2006)

seht euch bitte das an
ich könnt heulen
http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Mai 2006)

krass  Bis auf den Rahmen kann man ja fast alles wegschmeinßen!

Besonders Highlights:
- die Schwarzen Kaben die durch die Sitzdombohrungen gezogen sind
- der Hydraulikanschluss an der HR Disc
- der Sattel 
- Vorbau und Gabel ...


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Mai 2006)

haha schrieb:
			
		

> seht euch bitte das an
> ich könnt heulen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wer bitte macht denn sowas


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2006)

haha schrieb:
			
		

> seht euch bitte das an
> ich könnt heulen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



   
des is ja voll.......  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (27. Mai 2006)

Hehe, ich werd da auch ma bieten... aber nur weil ich de Rahmen will, die anderen Teile spende ich dann dem örtlichen Schrotthändler


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2006)

fällt euch was am lenker auf? 


Auflösung:
ja, er ist falschrum montiert


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Mai 2006)

ich bin entsetzt, wo treibst du dich denn rum helmchen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2006)

irgendwer muss doch außerhalb des KTWR spammen


----------



## yaegi (28. Mai 2006)

ich hab dem kerl mal ne message in ebay geschickt und ihn "nett" drauf hingewiesen, dass ich das nicht gut finde, was er dem armen lambda antut.
hab von ihm folgende antwort bekommen:

"für 1 Euro noch meckern...die Ebayer sind gewiss nicht blöd und wenn das Bike für 300 Euro verkauft wird, dann ärgerst du dich schon wieder, weil es ein Schnäppchen war und du vergessen hast mitzubieten...biete einfach nur das was es dir Wert ist, mehr musst du nicht, es gibt noch andere Bikes bei Ebay...Gruß Philipp"

kann mir jemand die logik erklären?

yAEgi

p.s. im text steht, der rahmen sei eloxiert. grün? jaja ganz bestimmt...


----------



## raggertje (28. Mai 2006)

Meine trailbike:


----------



## Cromm (28. Mai 2006)

Und anschließend bist du von diesem Dach gedropt??? 

Schönes Teil ! 

Welche Gabel ist da drin, und warum ist der Sattel so tief?

Anscheinend passen die Fat Albert doch ins CC.


----------



## raggertje (28. Mai 2006)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Und anschließend bist du von diesem Dach gedropt???
> 
> Schönes Teil !
> 
> ...



das dropmit mein Helius ST 

Er ist ein Roch shox revelation... seht gut fur die cc!
Fahre viel enduro... deswgen der sattel 
Fat albert geht net gut... Besser kein weiche felgen dan...


----------



## Cromm (28. Mai 2006)

Sorry, das mit den Fat Albert und den Felgen hab ich nicht kapiert.
Passen die Fat Albert rein oder nicht? Was ist mit den Felgen?

Den "Kabelsalat" könntest du aber mal "aufräumen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raggertje (29. Mai 2006)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das mit den Fat Albert und den Felgen hab ich nicht kapiert.
> Passen die Fat Albert rein oder nicht? Was ist mit den Felgen?
> 
> Den "Kabelsalat" könntest du aber mal "aufräumen".



sorry I'm dutch... the fat alberts work... but if you ride'm with soft cross country rims they will hit the frame on hard turns...

I like salat  with barbequemeat on the roof


----------



## Many (29. Mai 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bitte macht denn sowas



Vielleicht verwand mit dem hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8806639942&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:122


----------



## yaegi (30. Mai 2006)

es ist vollbracht:






yAEgi

P.S. die shimano pedale und der schnellspanner werden noch durch "hochwertige" komponenten ersetzt


----------



## kitor (30. Mai 2006)

schickes Bike.......


----------



## Abt Hugo (30. Mai 2006)

yaegi schrieb:
			
		

> es ist vollbracht ...




Na - das wurde ja auch langsam Zeit. Da hat der Aufbau ja fast länger gedauert als die Produktion des Rahmens.  

Habe Dir schon eine pn geschrieben.  

Begeistert

Michael


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2006)

yaegi 
sehr schönes bike ,- sehr schönes foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Mai 2006)

Hier mal mein black sheep im "Bergtrimm" mit 21er Ritzel:
















Rahmen: 2006er Nicolai Argon ROCC
Steuersatz: Chris King Nothreadset
Gabel: 2006er Fox Vanilla RLC auf 100mm getravelt
Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 mit Floating Discs
Vorbau: Syntace F139
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Griffe: Storck
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Setback 31.6
Sattelklemme: Tune "Würger"
Sattel: fizik Gobi
Kurbel+Innenlager: 960er XTR
Pedale: XTR PDM-959
Ritzel: Boone Titan SS Cog 21t bzw. 19t + DA Lockring (noch zu ersetzen)
Kette: Rohloff Trial
Felgen: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
Naben: Hope ProII Disc VR + Hope ProII Disc Singlespeed HR 
Speichen: Eigenmarke meines Bikeshops 
Schnellspanner: Hope


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2006)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: 2006er Nicolai Argon ROCC
> Steuersatz: Chris King Nothreadset
> Gabel: 2006er Fox RLC auf 100mm getravelt
> Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 mit Floating Discs
> ...


Sehr, sehr fett... Zum neidisch werden...


----------



## Fränky G. (30. Mai 2006)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein black sheep im "Bergtrimm" mit 21er Ritzel:
> 
> Rahmen: 2006er Nicolai Argon ROCC
> Steuersatz: Chris King Nothreadset
> ...





Leck mich, sehr geil !!!
Glückwunsch !


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Mai 2006)

So, mein 10,1 Kilo-Argon ist jetzt fertig. *Nichtmehrdransattsehkann*





Die Zahl dahinter Gewicht (in Gramm natürlich)

Rahmen	             Nicolai Argon CC Gr. L rot pulverbeschichtet	1876
Gabel	                     SID Team Lockout  Jahrgang '05	1375

Vorbau	             Syntace F99	100
Lenker	             Syntace Duraflite Carbon	126
Lenkerplugs	             Syntace CRB	12
Sattelstütze	             Syncros	290
Sattel	                     SLR TT	142
Sattelstützklemme	    Xtreme	29
Griffe	                     Humpert Bar Ends Moosgummihüllen	15
Steuersatz 	             Chris King	101
Spacer	             Xtreme Carbon	9
Aheaddeckel        	Syntace	7
Schraube + Kralle  	16

Laufrad:		
Schnellspanner vo	DT Swiss	57
Schnellspanner hi	DT Swiss	60
Vorderrad, ohne alles	Hügi 240s, Mavic X717, DT Comp, Messingnippel, ohne Schnellspanner	796
Hinterrad,ohne alles	Hügi 240s, Mavic X717, DT Comp, Messingnippel, ohne Schnellspanner	905
Vorderreifen	Conti Explorer Supersonic	454
Hinterreifen 	Conti Explorer Protection	512
Schlauch	Conti, Satz	242
Felgenband Schwalbe blau, Satz	38

Bremse:		
Bremse vo komplett	Formula Oro K18 180mm Scheibe	416
Bremse hi komplett	         Formula Oro K18 160mm Scheibe	390

Schaltung:		
Umwerfer 	             XT Top Swing	135
Schaltwerk	             Sram X.0	215
Schalthebel	             Sram X.0 Shorty Drehgriff	200
Züge+Aussenhüllen     Shimano	50

Antrieb:		
Kette	               Sram PC59	273
Pedale	       Ritchey V4 Pro Logic	272
Kurbeln	       XT Hollowtech II mit Innenlager	870
Kassette	       XT 2005 	262


----------



## Macross (30. Mai 2006)

so das ist mein neues, 

das einzige seiner art! 
das echte & einzige Special Operator "Falco Mille" SignatureBike, 
eine huldigung an den Norddeutschen der so viel zeit seines Lebens in diesen Sport gesteckt hat....wenn er das liest is ihm das bestimmt voll peinlich! 
da er sich nu nich mehr SOP nennt   gibts sowas nich mehr ;P



...das bild mußt ich raushauen nach der vergewaltigung von dem lambda da oben!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (31. Mai 2006)

Eines der schönsten Ufo ST's die es gibt! Das blau kommt nur noch geil rüber. Und das rot vom Dämpfer passt auch super rein!

Wie sind denn die neuen Holzfeller Kurbeln?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2006)

Macross 
einzig was etwas stört sind die versch. reifen,-
und die sattelstellung.  

ansonsten "HAMMER"


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2006)

black_sheep
sehr schönes bike,-und sehr schöne fotos. 


PS; aber wozu brauchst du den kabelbinder ander gabel ?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (31. Mai 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> und die sattelstellung.
> 
> ansonsten "HAMMER"





Stimmt, die is irgendwie total komisch. Aber ansonsten echt schön!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2006)

und gr. S ist aber auch krass... 
wie gross bist du denn,-Macross ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2006)

Macross schrieb:
			
		

>



Superschönes Bike    
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Splash (31. Mai 2006)

@Macross

Wirklich sehr schöne und stimmige Zusammenstellung !!


----------



## Macross (31. Mai 2006)

ja das war da grad frisch aufgebaut, die leitung ist auch gekürzt & durch den rahmen verlegt mitlerweile.

S ist genau richtig bei 1,74m ich mag nich so aufgebocktsitzen wenn ich eigentlich stehen sollte ;D

die holzfeller kurbel sind bisher echt fett aber ob sie halten bei dem geringen gewicht wird sich nach der saison zeigen 

ja das mit dne reifen is auch kacke!  aber die 60a gibts ja nich ohne den ollen strich


----------



## nationrider (31. Mai 2006)

Macross schrieb:
			
		

> ja das mit dne reifen is auch kacke!  aber die 60a gibts ja nich ohne den ollen strich



stimmt so nicht! wenn das die High Roller sind, dann gibt es auch die 60a
Mischung *ohne* orangen Streifen und zwar bei den 2006er Modellen!

-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254943/cat/500/ppuser/963

edit: sehr schönes UFO ST nur der Carve Sattel sagt mir optisch mal garnicht zu !!!


----------



## Paiza (31. Mai 2006)

@Macross

Super schönes Bike
Was ist da für ein Steuersatz verbaut??


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Mai 2006)

das Blau ist wirklich sweet...


----------



## himbeertoni (31. Mai 2006)

ne baustelle, rohbaustufe


----------



## Tillninjo (31. Mai 2006)

hier nochmal meins, nachdem ich heute dem hobel nen neuen boden in der wohnung verpasst habe und ne cam zur hand hatte:
Nicolai Bass FR


----------



## Scapin (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
hier nun mein endlich fertiges FR-SL . Is aber trotz aller Mühe bei 14,6kg gelandet


Sorry für das kleine Foto. Bei meinen Fotos sieht man es besser. Zum Glück muss ich weder mit Biken noch mit Computern meine Kohle verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillninjo (31. Mai 2006)

gibts das bild auch in groß?
is leider nur n thumbnail, auch beim anklicken.


----------



## Tillninjo (31. Mai 2006)

so, habs für dich mal so gemacht, dass ein großes bild kommt:


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Mai 2006)

Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> hier nun mein endlich fertiges FR-SL . Is aber trotz aller Mühe bei 14,6kg gelandet



richtig geil !


----------



## nationrider (31. Mai 2006)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> ne baustelle, rohbaustufe



gabel,dämpfer,sattel, das sieht nach nem extrem leichten ufo-st aus


----------



## connerthesaint (1. Juni 2006)

@himbeertoni, Respekt. Das wird sicher nen UFO ST mit Kampfgewicht !! 

Vielleicht mal ein paar technische Daten Parts etc ?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> gabel,dämpfer,sattel, das sieht nach nem extrem leichten ufo-st aus




mein U-ST ist auf den kopp genau 20,2kg geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (1. Juni 2006)

@ connerthesaint 

spec`s  (jetziger aufbau)

rs worldcup fox dhx air / reset wan.5/ syntace vector/ superforce/ shannon light/ slr t1/ stylo team / mrp carbon / nc 17 dh kettenblatt/ nc17 mag pedale/ xo ......

laufräder und kleinteile bin ich noch am schauen........gewicht wird unter 18 kilo liegen ...

greetz , toni


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2006)

toni
mach ma ein besseres bild, bitte.


----------



## nationrider (1. Juni 2006)

@kuhjand: auch wenn du/deins  nen bischen bischen (über-)gewicht hat
find ich´s auch sehr schick! mein dh´ler hat auch gut 20kg und mich störts nicht da ich eh kein racer bin....


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @kuhjand: auch wenn du/deins  nen bischen bischen (über-)gewicht hat
> find ich´s auch sehr schick! mein dh´ler hat auch gut 20kg und mich störts nicht da ich eh kein racer bin....




H und U vertauscht.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @kuhjand: auch wenn du/deins  nen bischen bischen (über-)gewicht hat
> find ich´s auch sehr schick! mein dh´ler hat auch gut 20kg und mich störts nicht da ich eh kein racer bin....




hier ist noch mal ein anderes foto.


----------



## Macross (2. Juni 2006)

@nationrider: ne sind die Minion in 2.5 & die hab ich nirgends ohne strich bekommen hinten

@paiza: reset racing WAN 5  sehr geiles teil bisher, hat sogar 3 tage winterberg bei dauerregen unbeschadet überstanden  

khujand wie kommst du mit der gabel klar? funzt die gut & wie pflegebedürftig is die boxxer?....marzocchi hat derzeit n kleines qualitätsproblem & cosmic is mit dem server n bißchen überfordert8was auch am umzug liegen kann)


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2006)

cosmic
ist "immer mit allem überfordert",-
und hinzu kommt auch noch das sie lügen... 

ansonsten hört man nur gutes von der BOXXER 
hab ne "team" verbaut. 


hier nachzulesen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210896


----------



## Kettenbeißer (2. Juni 2006)

Von der Boxxer (In meinem Fall eine Worldcup) kann ich auch nur das Beste berichten. Die funktioniert wie eine Eins und die Verstellbarkeit ist traumhaft. Über das Gewicht brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst reden, oder?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Juni 2006)

steht in der beschreibung. Ist aber ein "eigenverschulden"




			
				Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bremser,
> 
> wo siehst Du denn einen 2cm-Riss.  Konnte keinen entdecken - vielleicht läßt aber auch nur mein Augenlicht nach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abt Hugo (3. Juni 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> steht in der beschreibung. Ist aber ein "eigenverschulden"



Ach ja - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Juni 2006)

Aber der Besitzer ist ein riesen depp. Der Riss ist zum glück am Sitzdohm den kann man ja ersetzen.


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juni 2006)

Oh mann, dem Vogel sollte man den Link zu diesem Thread schicken


----------



## gerry (4. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte durch Eigenverschulden einen Riss im Sattelrohrgusset beim Nucleon gehabt und Nicolai hat mir auf Kulanz einen neuen geprutzelt !!!!
Yeahh.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Juni 2006)

@ gerry 

das nenne ich service ! Deshalb habe ich ja auch ein M-Pire. 
Aber der andere ist schlicht und einfach ein trottel sorry.


----------



## Paiza (7. Juni 2006)

gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte durch Eigenverschulden einen Riss im Sattelrohrgusset beim Nucleon gehabt und Nicolai hat mir auf Kulanz einen neuen geprutzelt !!!!
> Yeahh.





Das ist Nicolai pur 

Bei meinem Lambda wird ein neues Unterrohr, Lenkkopfgehäuse und ein neues Tretlagergehäuse ein gebraten


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2006)

so einiges umgebaut...


----------



## Paiza (9. Juni 2006)

@über mir

Willst du keine Kefü verbauen?? So bleibt die Kette net da wo sie sein soll


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2006)

deise "immer und immer wieder" grässliche kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> @über mir
> 
> Willst du keine Kefü verbauen?? So bleibt die Kette net da wo sie sein soll



doch will ich, aber meine boxguide passt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (9. Juni 2006)

Mein Männe hat den Pink Panther gepimpt  




11,5 Kg so wie es da steht.


----------



## caoz (9. Juni 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> so einiges umgebaut...



Sehr chic! Das Helius und die Hütte im Hintergrund.
Welcher Jahrgang vom Helius ist das?

Gruss, caoz


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. Juni 2006)

na ja die Gabel geht ja mal gar nicht !!! Mach bitte eine anständige, dem Rahmen würdige Gabel da rein.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Juni 2006)

Das Ding schaut echt lustig aus aber die Gabel verursacht bei mir Augenkrämpfe. Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.


----------



## schlammdiva (10. Juni 2006)

@ Bergaufbremser und kettenbeißer
Warum sollte diese Gabel nicht würdig sein? Nur weil es keine Massenware ist?


----------



## kitor (10. Juni 2006)

Ist das ne Mamba Mag FR?

Die Gabel ist jut und schön leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (10. Juni 2006)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Männe hat den Pink Panther gepimpt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




11,5kg ist schon sehr leicht, aber die Frabe gefällt mir mal garnet


----------



## Katzenjammer (10. Juni 2006)

Ich finde es optisch und technisch sehr gut....

Wie fährt sich denn die Gabel ?


----------



## schlammdiva (10. Juni 2006)

@ kitor: genau die Gabel ist es.

@Katzenjammer: bin noch nicht viel gefahren, aber der erste Eindruck macht Lust auf mehr. Steif und leicht und funzt.


----------



## Scherge (10. Juni 2006)

hi,
hier mein neues helius fr custom!

das bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig, die bremsleitung für das vorderrad muss noch geändert werden und ob der sattel dran bleibt, wird sich auch noch zeigen. die gabel ist ebenfalls eine übergangslösung...

gruß,
philip


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260252/cat/11809


----------



## Katzenjammer (10. Juni 2006)

Also ich finds Geil


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2006)

Das ist doch die Z1 Light ETA an Deinem Radel oder? Warum nur übergangsweise? Nicht zufrieden?

Der Sattel wirkt auch irgendwie etwas deplaziert an dem Rad. Aber durchaus gut gemacht sonst. Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Many (10. Juni 2006)

So mal mein Helius CC 
Aktuell mit 11,4 kg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260307

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Juni 2006)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bergaufbremser und kettenbeißer
> Warum sollte diese Gabel nicht würdig sein? Nur weil es keine Massenware ist?




Ich bin einmal eine gefahren und die war ja sowas von schrecklich. Außerdem find ich optisch ne Doppelbrücke mit so wenig Federweg in einem CC Rad nicht so schön bzw mir gefällt die Gabel überhaupt nicht. Hat irgendwie RST Style. Ansonsten ist es ja echt traumhaft!


----------



## Scherge (11. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch die Z1 Light ETA an Deinem Radel oder? Warum nur übergangsweise? Nicht zufrieden?
> 
> Der Sattel wirkt auch irgendwie etwas deplaziert an dem Rad. Aber durchaus gut gemacht sonst. Was wiegt es denn?


ja, ist eine z1 light eta. zu der gabel kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur dass ich vorher eine 2005er z1 fr 1 hatte und die war gut.
in das bike soll jedoch eine 2007er fox 36 talas rein und die gibt es halt noch nicht, deswegen diese "übergangslösung"

was den sattel betrifft, hast du recht; es ist halt ein versuch...
das rad wiegt wie abgebildet ca. 16kg, das genaue gewicht konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln.


----------



## Nasi (11. Juni 2006)

So,

nochmals nach diversen Update:
Gizmo, Leichtere Felgen, Sattelstütze, Züge ordentlich verlegt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260433/cat/500/ppuser/519

Gruss Nasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (11. Juni 2006)

dickes Ding! wirkt recht kompromisslos 





Sattel ist nicht so mein Fall, aber was sind das für Kurbeln?
-polierte RF ?


----------



## Splash (11. Juni 2006)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ist eine z1 light eta. zu der gabel kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur dass ich vorher eine 2005er z1 fr 1 hatte und die war gut.
> in das bike soll jedoch eine 2007er fox 36 talas rein und die gibt es halt noch nicht, deswegen diese "übergangslösung"
> 
> was den sattel betrifft, hast du recht; es ist halt ein versuch...
> das rad wiegt wie abgebildet ca. 16kg, das genaue gewicht konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln.




Hmm .. bei mir wär die Z1 light eta jetzt erste Wahl bei der nächsten Anschaffung. Ich habe derzeit die Z1 Sport ETA dran und tendiere halt doch mehr zu Air, als zu einem kompletten Stahlteil. 
Die 36 bin ich bisher nur mal in einem Nomad probegefahren, aber wirklich vom Hocker hat die mich da nicht gerissen ...


----------



## crankomatic (11. Juni 2006)

Die *Farbe* ist der Hit! Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du auch farblich passende Klamotten dazu trägst  ... ?  

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: diesen unsäglich ...en Easton Aufkleber entfernen und das Gabelunterteil im Winter bei Nicolai in der Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen !

Grüße 
C.



			
				schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Männe hat den Pink Panther gepimpt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasi (12. Juni 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> dickes Ding! wirkt recht kompromisslos
> 
> Sattel ist nicht so mein Fall, aber was sind das für Kurbeln?
> -polierte RF ?



Hi,

die Kurbel ist die Race Face Diabolus in Silber. Die sind aber nicht in Silber Lackiert sondern so wie sie aus der Fertigung kommen, das heist Alu pur inkl. Bearbeitungsspuren (Fräsbild), gefällt mir besser als schwarz.

Nasi


----------



## Paiza (12. Juni 2006)

Endlich nochmal ein Lambda Passt die KefÃ¼ gut?? Ich kÃ¶nnte eine fÃ¼r 40â¬ bekommen!!


----------



## Nasi (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,

die KeFü am Lambda ist nicht das Problem. 
Schwierig ist die KeFü mit der Diablus Kurbel, zum einmal habe ich die Scheibe etwas anpassen müssen.
Ausserdem ist zuwenig Platz zwischen der Befestigung für das 2te Kettenblatt an der Kurbel (Ragt zuweit nach innen rein) und den Schrauben, bzw mit der die Innere Platte die ja am Rahmen befestigt ist. Ich müsste die Platte etwas weiter nach aussen bringen geht aber aus Platzgründen nicht. Die Kette ist nach innen somit nur mit den 2 Plasics geführt, aber nicht mit der inneren Platte. Probleme hat es aber noch keine gegeben. 


Gruss Nasi


----------



## nationrider (12. Juni 2006)

wie zweite kettenblatt ? hab ich da etwa nen umwerfer übersehen?
du tritts des dickel madel doch nicht die berge hoch oder?

-> bitte gewichtsangabe ( schätze 23kg!)


----------



## Nasi (12. Juni 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> wie zweite kettenblatt ? hab ich da etwa nen umwerfer übersehen?
> du tritts des dickel madel doch nicht die berge hoch oder?
> 
> -> bitte gewichtsangabe ( schätze 23kg!)



Man *kann* ein 2tes Kettenblatt montieren, habe *ich aber nicht*.
Logisch die Berge hoch auf Asphalt sind mit viiiieeeel Schweiß 15% drinn, im Gelände so 10-12%. Allerdings keine 1000hm aber so 150-200 geht schon.
Wegen den Gewicht, ich trau mich nicht zu wiegen   aber so 22-23 Kg dürften es schon sein.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Paiza (13. Juni 2006)

Nasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man *kann* ein 2tes Kettenblatt montieren, habe *ich aber nicht*
> Wegen den Gewicht, ich trau mich nicht zu wiegen   aber so 22-23 Kg dürften es schon sein.




Das letzte mal wo ich gemessen habe, war ich bei ca.21,5kg!! Habe aber Single Track Felgen, Maxxis Minion und keine Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (15. Juni 2006)

Etwas gepimpt: Mein Baby


----------



## Paiza (15. Juni 2006)

Du hättest ja wenigsten das Bike mal putzen können


----------



## Katzenjammer (15. Juni 2006)

Was wiegt denn der Leightweight Bolide ?


----------



## cubebiker (15. Juni 2006)

Zum Putzen war keine Zeit mehr... 

Das Radl wiegt nun 20,6 Kilo!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Juni 2006)

@ cube 

*rubbel* *rubbel* 

geil aber mach mal einen gescheiten Satel rauf dann bist auf schnell mal auf 20.4 runter.

Wenn die Boxxer nicht immer noch ihren Ego stadard hätte, würde ich mir ja für nächstets jahr auch eines ans M-Pire bauen, aber so brauche ich eine neue DH04 und die bekomme ich nirgendes.


----------



## PT-NL (21. Juni 2006)

*Helius CC with boosted seatstays*
















* Frame Size: Large with boosted seatstays
* Frame Year: 2006
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Black Anodized with Chrome decals
* Shock: X-Fusion O2-RC
* Fork: Fox Talas XTT
* Brakes: Magura Louise FR 210/180
* Brake Levers: Magura Louise
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Giga X pipe singlespeed black
* Shifter: Rohloff
* Chain: Rohloff
* Pedals: Time Atac XS
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4 (SM-E138 ) 1-1/8 x 10° x 90 x 31.8
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Riserbar O/S Alu
* Seatpost: Thomson  Elite seatpost 410 mm SP-E113-OE 27.2 diameter
* Saddle: Specialized Avatar Gel
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Stylo Giga X pipe zilver
* Headset: Chris King black
* Grips: Ergon - Performance Grip MR1
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic EX 823 DISC
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT disk black (just one part of Shimano )
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX 823 DISC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Rohloff Speedhub disk black
* Seatpost Collar: black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda (21. Juni 2006)

Excellent build!
Looks to me like a "ride it hardcore - keep it lightweight" kind of bike.
What is your intended use of the bike and what type of chainring have you put on it?


----------



## foda (21. Juni 2006)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hier mein neues helius fr custom!
> 
> das bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig, die bremsleitung für das vorderrad muss noch geändert werden und ob der sattel dran bleibt, wird sich auch noch zeigen. die gabel ist ebenfalls eine übergangslösung...
> ...



Sehr schoen aufgebaut!
Hast viele nette Detailloesungen, die befestigung der Rohloff Zuege vorn gefaellt mir besonders gut!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (21. Juni 2006)

Hier ist mal mein Lambda zu sehen. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/264064


----------



## PT-NL (22. Juni 2006)

foda schrieb:
			
		

> Excellent build!
> Looks to me like a "ride it hardcore - keep it lightweight" kind of bike.


Yes that's exact the thing I had in mind



			
				foda schrieb:
			
		

> What is your intended use of the bike


I have only one bike that I would like to use for XC, Tour, marathon and a little bit All Mountain. 



			
				foda schrieb:
			
		

> what type of chainring have you put on it?


A Q-ring. This ring really helps especially at climbing.


----------



## himbeertoni (22. Juni 2006)

hier nochmal ein besseres foto von meiner baustelle, momentan 17,75 kg 
tendenz nach unten.....

big greetz , toni


----------



## race-dog (22. Juni 2006)

PT-NL schrieb:
			
		

> *Helius CC with boosted seatstays*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hardcorefelge für CC?(EX 823 DISC Baugleich mit Deemax) ansonsten richtig schön


----------



## Paiza (22. Juni 2006)

nicolaibiker80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mal mein Lambda zu sehen.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/264064




Schicke Pics aus Willingen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

neue teile,- neues bild.
ges. 20kg.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (26. Juni 2006)

Schönes Radl!

Aber warum isses fast so schwer wie mein M-pire wenn doch der Rahmen viel leichter is?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Radl!
> 
> Aber warum isses fast so schwer wie mein M-pire wenn doch der Rahmen viel leichter is?



KA Kettenbeißer 
ges. 20 kg auf den kopp genau.
so nun ist es ready to go,-  
und wird bald nicht mehr so neu aussehen.  

danke man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurstsalat (26. Juni 2006)

Hier mal wieder ein UFO ST!






Also ich wollt nichts anderes!
Fährt sich hammer goil!   
Gruß Wursti        

w³.hd-freeride.de


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Wurstsalat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal wieder ein UFO ST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wiegt denn dein Bike???
Gruß Guru

Achja,SSSSSUUUUUUPPPPPPPEEEEERRRRRR geil


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Juni 2006)

18kg


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> 18kg




glabichnicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

das wiegt 20 kg.


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Juni 2006)

"Wurstsalat @ 23.6.06:

Jo aber ich will was was länger hält!
Und ihr werdes nicht glauben des Rad so wie es da steht !
Wiegt es 18 Kilo ist kein Scherz!
Gruß Wursti"

mal ne frage an ufo st fahrer...wippt das radel stark beim treten?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> "Wurstsalat @ 23.6.06:
> 
> Jo aber ich will was was länger hält!
> Und ihr werdes nicht glauben des Rad so wie es da steht !
> ...



seltsame waage...

@ T Simmons
für einen eingelenker noch im normalbereich,- finde ich.


----------



## Wurstsalat (26. Juni 2006)

> Re: Zeig was Du hast!
> 
> 
> das wiegt 20 kg.



Ich glaub das die Reifen, die Gabel und die Schaltung einbisschen mehr Gewicht an deinen Rad ausmachen!
Aber ich mach mal ein Bild mit Waage!
Gruß Wursti


----------



## giusepperoselli (26. Juni 2006)

hello, I write to you from Italy! this is mine helius fr, it's fantastic!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Juni 2006)

very nice


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (27. Juni 2006)

@giusepperoselli    very very nice bike.......it´s lovely sweet

@KHUJAND   mein bike wiegt mehr als 20kg ..........ich geb dir morgen bzw. heute die richtigen daten des gewichtes durch      

gruß andi


----------



## richtig (27. Juni 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> neue teile,- neues bild.
> ges. 20kg.



uiiii, das ist mal schick! da gefällt mir sogar die boxxer dran. das geposte bild "rad mit besitzer" in deiner galerie ist auch zu empfehlen  voll das pornostudio hast du dir da gebastelt... hehe

grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2006)

richtig !
die boxxer passt bestens ins U-ST. 

das "pornostudio" gehört einem türkischen fotografen hier an der ecke.
ne cd voller bilder kostet nur 10 euro. 


danke man.


----------



## richtig (28. Juni 2006)

Wurstsalat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal wieder ein UFO ST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, dazu muss ich jetzt aber meins auch nochmal dranhängen... die zwei könnten zwillinge sein... zweieiig natürlich  ich wollt auch nix anderes... naja, außer vielleicht deinen federweg hinten...






grussascha


----------



## Mudstud (28. Juni 2006)

@ richtig

In Sachen Bremsen haste dafür eine unglaublich brachiale Anlage montiert, welche die vom Wurstsalat klein erscheinen lässt. Eine MonoM6 Ti mit den grössten Floating Discs, da hätte eine MonoM4 doch uU auch gereicht? 
Oder musst Du schon aufm Arbeitsweg 1000 Höhenmeter vernichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (28. Juni 2006)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ richtig
> 
> In Sachen Bremsen haste dafür eine unglaublich brachiale Anlage montiert, welche die vom Wurstsalat klein erscheinen lässt. Eine MonoM6 Ti mit den grössten Floating Discs, da hätte eine MonoM4 doch uU auch gereicht?
> Oder musst Du schon aufm Arbeitsweg 1000 Höhenmeter vernichten?



vorne die größte floating, hinten nur ne normale mit 180mm. aber du hast schon recht... die m4 hätte sicher ausgereicht, zumal man dieser ja einen besseren druckpunkt nachsagt. ich wiege fahrfertig mit rucksack und klamotten um die 96 kilo. dazu die 20 kilo fahrrad... ich hab sicherheitshalber mal zur m6 gegriffen, wobei das wohl mehr eine rein emotionale entscheidung war  

ihr versteht das doch sicher alle...  

grussascha


----------



## dallo (28. Juni 2006)

Ich sag ja auch immer: "Von nix - kommt nix!!"
Schönes Rädl!


----------



## Schoschi (29. Juni 2006)

@richtig: Dein Helius schaut klasse aus, muss ich schon sagen.......welche Farbe hats denn genau? Kaminrot glänzend und tiefschwarz seidenmatt oder?

Grüße


----------



## richtig (30. Juni 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> @richtig: Dein Helius schaut klasse aus, muss ich schon sagen.......welche Farbe hats denn genau? Kaminrot glänzend und tiefschwarz seidenmatt oder?
> 
> Grüße



danke. farben:





Karminrot RAL 3002 (fire dept. red)





Eloxiert Schwarz (black anodized)

grussascha


----------



## dallo (30. Juni 2006)

Das wäre doch jetzt allgemein auch als Teamrot zu bezeichnen, oder? Feuerwehrrot. Oder war das Ral 3000 ?
Danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> also, dazu muss ich jetzt aber meins auch nochmal dranhängen... die zwei könnten zwillinge sein... zweieiig natürlich  ich wollt auch nix anderes... naja, außer vielleicht deinen federweg hinten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





richtig gut.


----------



## Mucki (5. Juli 2006)

Jepp, wirklich n sehr nettes Bike...
Und deine Freundin is nicht eifersüchtig?


----------



## zonuk (5. Juli 2006)

sooo hier nun mein helium nach ein/umbau der neuen druckstreben damit auch ich endlich mal in den genuss einer scheibenbremse komme....übrigens ab sofort ist es ein NON-SHIMANO-BIKE!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## race-dog (6. Juli 2006)

Neuer Vorbau und nackt gemacht


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Juli 2006)

beide sehr schön besonders das Ufo. Das Helium ist mir zu fest mir Kleber zugepflastert. Das stört die Optik doch stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (7. Juli 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> glabichnicht.



Mein Helius ST wiegt auch unter 17 kg.


----------



## switchNB (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Hier mein Nicolai BMXTB

- mit Rohloff Option, mal sehn vielleicht bau ich es mal auf Nabenschaltung oder SingleSpeed um

- Manitou Sherman mit 110/130 mm

- Vorbau Atomlab , Lenker Race Face Evolve DH

- Bremse Magura Louise FR, Schaltwerk XT Shortcage


----------



## O.leg (9. Juli 2006)

Hier mein UFO:14,25 kg


----------



## Paiza (10. Juli 2006)

ialocin schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein UFO:14,25 kg




Ufo Ds ist einfach nur Fääättttt 

Kann es sein das die Gabel etwas zu hoch aufbaut?????


----------



## O.leg (10. Juli 2006)

Kann es sein das die Gabel etwas zu hoch aufbaut?????[/QUOTE]


Nö ,täuscht auf dem Foto.Ist eine Fox Vanilla,die baut eigentlich nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## Paiza (11. Juli 2006)

Wird wohl seine richtigkeit haben


----------



## RonnieB (11. Juli 2006)

Nach 100 Jahren ist es endlich fertig geworden, nur Züge gehören noch etwas gekürzt:


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2006)

Die Farben sind echt schmucke!


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Juli 2006)

für mich bisher das schönste ufo st hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMarshal (12. Juli 2006)

bis jetzt ja auch ohne dreck  3,

nein, sieht echt schick aus


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2006)

RonnieB 
die felgen hat das bike nicht verdient.


----------



## rfgs (12. Juli 2006)

ai da bübsch,des is aber hibsch!

was ich nicht verstehe ist,warum probiert nicht mal einer den roco von Mz aus?den gibts doch optional bei nicolai.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (12. Juli 2006)

ein richtig Geiles Teil haste da !!! wie fährt sich das UFO mit der 888 ???

@ rfgs:
wenn man einen Marzocchi Rocco in einem UFO ST fahren will muss man die Federtellerschraube abdrehen lassen !!! oder sich ne neue drehen lassen !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:
			
		

> ein richtig Geiles Teil haste da !!! wie fährt sich das UFO mit der 888 ???
> 
> @ rfgs:
> wenn man einen Marzocchi Rocco in einem UFO ST fahren will muss man die Federtellerschraube abdrehen lassen !!! oder sich ne neue drehen lassen !!!




du musst auch dazu sagen von wem du das weisst,-
und nicht so allklug daherreden,-ja.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> ai da bübsch,des is aber hibsch!
> 
> was ich nicht verstehe ist,warum probiert nicht mal einer den roco von Mz aus?den gibts doch optional bei nicolai.



wie kommste den dadrauf ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparkie (12. Juli 2006)

So jetzt mal eine frage an alle UFO ST Fahrer und Besitzer.... 

Mal wieder will mein Kumpel der klügere spielen... was ich nach endlichen Beispielen nicht mehr glauben kann.... 

und zwar meint er, man kann garnicht denn Ganzen Federweg in 26" ausnutzen ! nur mit 24" würde das gehen... 

und nun seid ihr gefragt stümmt das oder is das alles nur ein Bildung und der Labbert mal wieder... ?! 

mfg Sparkie


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (12. Juli 2006)

oh mein Gott !!! du bist der Beste, ich weiss es von KHUJAND


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (12. Juli 2006)

das lass ich KHUJAND mal beantworten, sonst bin ich wieder der allklug daherreder !!!


----------



## Sparkie (12. Juli 2006)

Ich hab euch alle gefragt und nicht eine Einzige Person... 

würde das nun gerne wissen...


----------



## nationrider (12. Juli 2006)

die these deines freundes traf früher mal auf das helius st zu,
beim aktuellen ufo st kann man mit 26 zoll den vollen federweg ausnutzen!

PS: lern bitte rechtschreibung!


----------



## Sparkie (12. Juli 2006)

Jo Danke... für die schnelle Antwort

PS: Sry hab zuschnell getippt musste nehmlich zu meiner Nachhilfe....


----------



## Paiza (12. Juli 2006)

Das Ufo ST ist mal richtig geil Aber warum machen allen die Rahmen jetzt Rot/Schwarz?? Das hat ja fast jeder


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (12. Juli 2006)

?????


----------



## Fränky G. (12. Juli 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ufo ST ist mal richtig geil Aber warum machen allen die Rahmen jetzt Rot/Schwarz?? Das hat ja fast jeder




  Mein Ufo ST ist Conti-Gelb !!!


----------



## foxwichtel (12. Juli 2006)

hier meins hoffe das klappt.!
http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bike0218vk.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxwichtel (12. Juli 2006)

mit dem bilder  hochladen das klappt nicht so ! wie geht das mit den bilder einfach so erklären könnte helfen , danke


----------



## Paiza (12. Juli 2006)

foxwichtel schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem bilder  hochladen das klappt nicht so ! wie geht das mit den bilder einfach so erklären könnte helfen , danke




Du tust das pic ganz normal über http://www.imageshack.us/ hoch laden Dann kopierst du das rot markierte und fügst das in den Text in den Beiträg ein








Nach dem du das getan hast, sollte es so aussehen 





Das Pic ist aber sehr klein


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juli 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> die these deines freundes traf früher mal auf das helius st zu,
> beim aktuellen ufo st kann man mit 26 zoll den vollen federweg ausnutzen!


Ich glaube du meintest das Helius DH, oder? Das ST gabs damals noch garnicht. 
Gruß!

nico - bin ich jetzt der "altkluge Daherreder"?


----------



## User129 (13. Juli 2006)

@ foxwichtel 
dein Helius sieht ja mal sehr schick aus aber hast du das Bild auch in groß??

: )


----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo, bild die zweite! Hoffe es klappt jetzt!
danke !


----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)

und noch eins


----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)




----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)




----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)

wenn mir jetzt noch einer oder eine helfen kann wegen dem fotoalbum bin ich glücklich !
*fg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)

danke ,ich glaub jetzt hab ichs!


----------



## Dropschisser (13. Juli 2006)

@foxwichtel,
habe auch ein Helius FR. Überlege, die Umrüstung auf den Fox DHX 5.0 Air, wie Du ihn im Bike hast. Bist Du damit zufrieden? Gehst Du auch in den Bikepark damit??
Gruß Bikefreak


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:
			
		

> das lass ich KHUJAND mal beantworten, sonst bin ich wieder der allklug daherreder !!!




was sollen diese sprüche ?!?


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du meintest das Helius DH, oder? Das ST gabs damals noch garnicht.



Doch!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Paiza (13. Juli 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen diese sprüche ?!?




Hört mal bitte auf!! Das ist ja schlimmer wie im Kindergarten


----------



## foxwichtel (13. Juli 2006)

bikefreak1967 schrieb:
			
		

> @foxwichtel,
> habe auch ein Helius FR. Überlege, die Umrüstung auf den Fox DHX 5.0 Air, wie Du ihn im Bike hast. Bist Du damit zufrieden? Gehst Du auch in den Bikepark damit??
> Gruß Bikefreak


Geht super fast so wie der stahl ,ist aber cirka 400 gr leichter,supi sensibel,bikepark kein problem,wird auch von vielen bekannten genutzt für dh und park! frag mal beim micha von g-bike nach!
gruss foxwichtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (13. Juli 2006)

foxwichtel schrieb:
			
		

> Geht super fast so wie der stahl ,ist aber cirka 400 gr leichter,supi sensibel,bikepark kein problem,wird auch von vielen bekannten genutzt für dh und park! frag mal beim micha von g-bike nach!
> gruss foxwichtel




Micha von G-Bike a/k/a hier im Forum: Himbeertoni   

Fahre jetzt den DHX5.0 im Nucleon TFR und muss sagen, super sensibel das Teil. Dazu sehr leicht. Muss ihn aber noch besser abstimmen. Er war mir heute etwas straff. (Habe den Dämpfer erst seit Montag im Bike.) Sorry, leider kann ich noch nicht mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß


----------



## User129 (13. Juli 2006)

foxwichtel schrieb:
			
		

> Geht super fast so wie der stahl ,ist aber cirka 400 gr leichter,supi sensibel,bikepark kein problem,wird auch von vielen bekannten genutzt für dh und park! frag mal beim micha von g-bike nach!
> gruss foxwichtel



mich würde mal das Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes interessieren
falls du es so weißt/parat hast.


----------



## foxwichtel (14. Juli 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Micha von G-Bike a/k/a hier im Forum: Himbeertoni
> 
> Fahre jetzt den DHX5.0 im Nucleon TFR und muss sagen, super sensibel das Teil. Dazu sehr leicht. Muss ihn aber noch besser abstimmen. Er war mir heute etwas straff. (Habe den Dämpfer erst seit Montag im Bike.) Sorry, leider kann ich noch nicht mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß


Hallo,  Micha ist hier nicht im forum,zumindest nicht das ich es weis!sondern war nur ein tip von mir!Micha hat mir da auch gute tips gegeben!
gruss foxwichtel


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal das Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes interessieren
> falls du es so weißt/parat hast.



Würde mich aus vergleichsgründen auch interessieren ...


----------



## foxwichtel (14. Juli 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal das Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes interessieren
> falls du es so weißt/parat hast.


dann werd ich es wohl einmal wiegen!
antwort später!
*g*
Gruss foxwichtel


----------



## foxwichtel (14. Juli 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal das Gesamtgewicht deines Bikes interessieren
> falls du es so weißt/parat hast.


noch schnell gewogen, wiegt cirka16,2kg(personenwaage) mit sun single track,high roller 2,35, 36siger talas,dhx air5.0,rohloff und imperial mit 203er scheiben hinten und vorne,kurbel truvativ firex und ped shimano dx!
ansonsten nichts was leicht und somit teuer ist!
gruss foxwichtel


----------



## User129 (14. Juli 2006)

ah vielen dank hm ja
denke nämlich auch immer stärker darüber nach mir auch ein Helius FR zu zulegen, weil es wirklich ein traumhaftes Bike ist.


----------



## richtig (14. Juli 2006)

@user129: ich habe vor meinen helius fr 05 rahmen in m inklusive rohloff für ca. 1800 zu verkaufen... wenn interesse besteht? kannst dich ja melden.

grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> @user129: ich habe vor meinen helius fr 05 rahmen in m inklusive rohloff für ca. 1800 zu verkaufen... wenn interesse besteht? kannst dich ja melden.
> 
> grussascha




kommt ein U-ST


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Juli 2006)

foxwichtel schrieb:
			
		

> fahrrad
> *fg*



hallo, perfektes bike !

ich würde nur die high roller gegen den schalbe big betty tauschen ! 
macht einiges aus, spreche da aus erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (14. Juli 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> kommt ein U-ST



hab ich vor 
die 200mm hinten sind das entscheidende argument... sind doch 200, oder? naja, und mit 24" geht da noch bissl mehr.

grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich vor
> die 200mm hinten sind das entscheidende argument... sind doch 200, oder? naja, und mit 24" geht da noch bissl mehr.
> 
> grussascha



195mm 

einz der besten bikes die ich jeh gefahren bin. 

wenns soweit ist bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202980 nen eintrag machen,-danke.


----------



## nm_sushi (14. Juli 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> 195mm
> 
> einz der besten bikes die ich jeh gefahren bin.
> 
> wenns soweit ist bitte hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202980 nen eintrag machen,-danke.




ohhhh jaaaaaaaaaaa ...   ... mein´s kommt auch september und kanns kaum noch abwarten.

mfg

p.s.: ich hatte irgendwie den drang, dieses kommentar mitzuteilen


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2006)

nm_sushi schrieb:
			
		

> ohhhh jaaaaaaaaaaa ...   ... mein´s kommt auch september und kanns kaum noch abwarten.
> 
> mfg
> 
> p.s.: ich hatte irgendwie den drang, dieses kommentar mitzuteilen




kannst auch froh sein,-sushi,-
 schade nur das der sommer dann schon vorbei ist...


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Juli 2006)

muss auch noch bis anfang september warten


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. Juli 2006)

dann ism ja wenigstens nich mehr so heiß...  muss man net mit badehose aufs downhill


----------



## Mucki (15. Juli 2006)

@khujand bzw. all
Nur ma schnell Off Topic. Wie is der Rocco von Marzocchi so? Ansprchverhalten, Abstimmung, Gewicht etc. 

Greetz Mucki


----------



## zyco (17. Juli 2006)

Wollt nun mal endlich auch mein kleines Helius FR vorstellen...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2006)

zyco 

sehrschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2006)

Mucki schrieb:
			
		

> @khujand bzw. all
> Nur ma schnell Off Topic. Wie is der Rocco von Marzocchi so? Ansprchverhalten, Abstimmung, Gewicht etc.
> 
> Greetz Mucki




Mucki
der dämpfer ist absolut geil,- 
passt jedoch nicht auf anhieb in den U-ST rahmen,-
habs aber schon in irgend einem Ufo -ST thread erwähnt und die ursache beschrieben.


----------



## Klomi (17. Juli 2006)

Sehr schön !!

Hat die Pulverung Nicolai so gemacht ??

Und wie weit darfst du denn noch einfedern, bevor dein Schaltwerk abreist ?


----------



## nationrider (17. Juli 2006)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön !!
> 
> Hat die Pulverung Nicolai so gemacht ??
> 
> Und wie weit darfst du denn noch einfedern, bevor dein Schaltwerk abreist ?



hat dein helius (4-gelenker) etwa ne kettenlängung beim einfedern ?


----------



## Paiza (17. Juli 2006)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt nun mal endlich auch mein kleines Helius FR vorstellen...




Coole farbcombi 

Mein Lambda ist auch wieder da


----------



## nationrider (17. Juli 2006)

was sind das für pedalen im lambda???

achja burner raus (->dhx rein), big boy runter (-> sdg bel air drauf) , 
dann ist´s funky ! die shiver paßt gut rein


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Juli 2006)

sehen aus, wie odyssey jc's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (18. Juli 2006)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön !!
> 
> Hat die Pulverung Nicolai so gemacht ??



Danke... und ja, die Pulverung ist direkt bei Nicolai entstanden...


----------



## gbm31 (18. Juli 2006)

richtig schöne nicolais hier.

 mein helius fehlt ja... 


dh von dez. 01, 99er louise mit 180er scheibe vorne (ohne adapter!), selbstgedrehte untere lagerschale, damit die z150 nicht das unterrohr aufschlitzt, 7-gang nexus mit scheibenbremsaufnahme, seit 2004 unverändert (ok, der hinterreifen musste mal ersetzt werden), kein fox dämpfer, nicht silber, nicht schwarz, nicht rot...




 



[klick!]


----------



## nationrider (18. Juli 2006)

5 jahre und immer noch up-to-date  

welche erfahrung hast du mit der nexus im "härteren" einsatz gemacht?
gibts da nicht schnell probs weil shimano sie offiziell nur für den trekkingbereich freigibt...


----------



## Paiza (18. Juli 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das für pedalen im lambda???
> 
> achja burner raus (->dhx rein), big boy runter (-> sdg bel air drauf) ,
> dann ist´s funky ! die shiver paßt gut rein




Ich bin zurzeit Zivi und habe kein Geld 

Achso, DHX5.0 passt nicht in das 99er Lambda rein Vll kommt nächstes Jahr ein Rocco mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter also am Schlauch


----------



## gbm31 (18. Juli 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> 5 jahre und immer noch up-to-date
> 
> welche erfahrung hast du mit der nexus im "härteren" einsatz gemacht?
> gibts da nicht schnell probs weil shimano sie offiziell nur für den trekkingbereich freigibt...




tut bis jetzt wirklich problemlos. [85-90kg, bikeparks, touren (schauinsland hoch und runter...), bisschen treppenspringen, usw...]

ich hatte anfänglich auch bedenken wegen der achse und der lagerung, aber da zeigt noch nix ausfallerscheinungen. sogar der drehgriff hält länger als damals meine 800er gripshifts...

für die innereien wichtig: druck weg von den pedalen beim hochschalten. sonst würgts die ritzel zusammen... beim runterschalten ists egal, da schaltet die nabe wg der zugentlastung sowieso erst, wenn weniger druck anliegt.

und: ein rohloff spanner passt wg der kettenlinie nicht. deswegen ist (noch) ein altes rennradschaltwerk dran.


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz

wollte auch mal mein FR zeigen   zwar nicht das jüngste aber egal, im winter soll noch ne andere gabel rein, aber sonst bleibt´s wies ist.............


----------



## Tim Simmons (24. Juli 2006)

schick 
was für eine gabel soll denn kommen?


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Juli 2006)

da das mit der garantie eh hinfällig ist (gebraucht gekaufter rahmen ohne originalrechnung) wird wohl was längeres kommen   ich warte erstmal ab was neu auf den markt kommt?!  MZ+RS bringen ja interesante sachen!
grund ist, wenn es richtig steil wird  und man in einer engen kehre mit stufe versetzen muß hab ich mit der gabel (trotz härterer federn) immer ein leichtes überschlaggefühl, und das ist nicht gut


----------



## Paiza (24. Juli 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> da das mit der garantie eh hinfällig ist (gebraucht gekaufter rahmen ohne originalrechnung) wird wohl was längeres kommen




Ich würde es nicht machen!! Wenn dir das Bike unterm Arsch wegkracht bist du am arsch 

Was für ein Steuersatz hast du verbaut?? Fett Set oder Race Face muss darein


----------



## Heiko_München (24. Juli 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> grund ist, wenn es richtig steil wird  und man in einer engen kehre mit stufe versetzen muß hab ich mit der gabel (trotz härterer federn) immer ein leichtes überschlaggefühl, und das ist nicht gut



Hey Sniper!

...wie schwer bist Du denn?...ich fahre an meiner Wildsau die 06er MZ Z1 Sport und überlege, ob die Gabel nicht zu hart ist.... hab bislang noch nie nicht den gesamten Federweg genutzt....   ....muss das am WE mal im Bikepark in O-gau ausprobieren.....  
....vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinen 70kg plus Klamotten plus Rucksack plus Protektoren...?  

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Juli 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es nicht machen!! Wenn dir das Bike unterm Arsch wegkracht bist du am arsch
> 
> Was für ein Steuersatz hast du verbaut?? Fett Set oder Race Face muss darein



du mußt ja auch nicht  
ich seh das so, in dem zustand muß das bike auch einen 120kg kerl aushalten der alles springt was daherkommt! ich mit meinen 74kg geschränke mich selbst auf 2m   aus lebenserhaltungsgründen, und somit dürfte eine gabel mit ca. 1,5cm mehr einbauhöhe nicht alzuschlimm sein! das ist aber nur meine meinung! auserdem ist es ein nicolai und das sollte schon was aushalten


----------



## Paiza (25. Juli 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> auserdem ist es ein nicolai und das sollte schon was aushalten




Nicolai schreibt nicht um sonst die Max. Einbau Höhe zu dem Rahmen!! Ich habe ein Steuersatz verbaut der keine 25mm Einpresstiefe hatte und dass hatte folgen 

Naja, ist ganz allein deine entscheidung was du mit deinem Rahmen machen willst und anstellst


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Juli 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Nicolai schreibt nicht um sonst die Max. Einbau Höhe zu dem Rahmen!! Ich habe ein Steuersatz verbaut der keine 25mm Einpresstiefe hatte und dass hatte folgen
> 
> Naja, ist ganz allein deine entscheidung was du mit deinem Rahmen machen willst und anstellst



also beim steuersatz hab ich mich an die 22mm! gehalten!


----------



## Tim Simmons (25. Juli 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Nicolai schreibt nicht um sonst die Max. Einbau Höhe zu dem Rahmen!! Ich habe ein Steuersatz verbaut der keine 25mm Einpresstiefe hatte und dass hatte folgen
> 
> Naja, ist ganz allein deine entscheidung was du mit deinem Rahmen machen willst und anstellst


welchen steuersatz biste denn damals gefahren?

Mfg Tim


----------



## Paiza (26. Juli 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> welchen steuersatz biste denn damals gefahren?
> 
> Mfg Tim




FSA Pig DH Pro oder wie der schrott heisst


----------



## elkarro (26. Juli 2006)

So dann ich auch mal: Mein Ufo DS von 2003.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/274649
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/274648


----------



## Paiza (26. Juli 2006)

@übermir

Sehr schönes stabiles Ufo 

Macht Nicolai noch die Camo bei den neuen Bikes???


----------



## nationrider (26. Juli 2006)

@elkarro
finde die z1(150mm?) definitiv zuviel aber auch die double tracks 
mit highroller und die dicken hope bremsen sind meiner meinung nach 
ne nummer zu dick für den normalen einsatzzweck (dual, fr)
oder bolzt du damit richtig dh ???

und auf jeden fall runter mit dem hässlichen (und sehr instabilen)
azonic sattel!


----------



## elkarro (27. Juli 2006)

@ Paiza: ob sie die noch machen weiss ich nich aber ich denk mal schon. Kostet nur ordendlich aufpreis. Glaube so ca. 160 öcken.

@ nationrider: Ja ich bolz damit DH und in erster linie Freeride. Will mir ja n neuen Rahmen mit mehr Federweg kaufen aber bin wie immer knapp bei kasse. 
Die Hope hab ich dran weil ich knapp 100 kg wiege und gern mit nur einem Finger bremse. Und wenn du schonmal in Laax den 7 km Downhill runter bist weisst du gute Bremsen zu schätzen.  Ach ja und der Sattel is nur n Azonic-Fake, aber da is auch schon n neuer in planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier nun ein Bild von meinem Bike:





P.S.: das Bike sucht einen Käufer (ernsthafte Angebote oder sonstige Fragen bitte per PM).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Tim Simmons (27. Juli 2006)

was hatn specialized hier zu suchen?!


----------



## Chris G (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ups Mist. Falsches Forum 

Bitte meinen Beitrag zu löschen, danke.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Bersi (27. Juli 2006)

skandal


----------



## Tim Simmons (27. Juli 2006)

um rosi...


----------



## nationrider (27. Juli 2006)

ja so schlimm ist es auch nicht (fahr speci & nicolai )
ganz nette cc-ausdauertrainingsmaschine haste da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2006)

wie kann man so ein riesen bild posten


----------



## nationrider (28. Juli 2006)

ist halt maßstab 1:1 !
entspann dich mal, ist wochende


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> ist halt maßstab 1:1 !
> entspann dich mal, ist wochende




jepp danke nr. 
und für mich sogar ab montach 2 wochen urlaub,- W-Berg usw.


----------



## nationrider (28. Juli 2006)

warst du nicht gerade noch in Moab ?
kann ich deinen Job haben??????


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> warst du nicht gerade noch in Moab ?
> kann ich deinen Job haben??????




Moab ist schon 2 monate her.


----------



## Paiza (28. Juli 2006)

Mit dem Speci bion ich früher Dual-4x gefahren!! Ging richtig gut


----------



## AlmRider (28. Juli 2006)

So mein neues M-Pire da auf Fusion ja kein verlass ist!!!


----------



## Tim Simmons (28. Juli 2006)

dickes radel


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (28. Juli 2006)

hi,

wie schwer ist das M-Pire ???


----------



## Tim Simmons (28. Juli 2006)

ich geb mal nen tipp ab...20.4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (28. Juli 2006)

Ist auch schon etwas älter das M-Pire!!! Aber die Boxxer*geilomat*


----------



## AlmRider (28. Juli 2006)

Paiza schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch schon etwas älter das M-Pire!!! Aber die Boxxer*geilomat*



Wie bitte der Rahmen ist ein halbes Jahr alt  

Das rad wiegt glaube 20.5 oder so also richtig guter tip


----------



## richtig (28. Juli 2006)

Ich stelle vor: Revision 1

- Hinterrad nun 24" statt 26" -> fw von 150 auf etwas über 170 und wesentlich bessere fahreigenschaften.

- Zugverlegung mal endlich ordentlich gemacht

- Kettenführung montiert











grussascha


----------



## nationrider (29. Juli 2006)

sieht schon nen bischen hecklastig aus wie ich finde,
und dann 24" mit Rohloff? stell mir das gerade in meinem Big Hit vor....
was hast du für einen Einsatzzweck das du dir ne 66 reinpackst?
könnte mir vorstellen das FR/Enduro-Touren damit anstrengend werden


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Juli 2006)

@richtig wiviel luft hast du links und rechts am reifen? bei mir waren es nur 2-3mm und das war mir doch zu wenig! 
in steilpassagen ist 24´ schon ein netter vorteil   was wiegt das rad so wie es dasteht?


----------



## richtig (29. Juli 2006)

hinten ist ein 2,5er mit 1-1,5 bar drinne... schätzungsweise. das sind tatsächlich nur 3-5mm. es gibt aber ne menge bikes, bei denen es knapper zugeht. ein kumpel hat ein rmx mit 2,7er nokian gazzaloddi - noch knapper.

bin schon ordentlich gebrettert... keine schleif-spuren an der schwinge zu sehen. das rad wiegt knapp 20 kilo.



> sieht schon nen bischen hecklastig aus wie ich finde,
> und dann 24" mit Rohloff? stell mir das gerade in meinem Big Hit vor....
> was hast du für einen Einsatzzweck das du dir ne 66 reinpackst?
> könnte mir vorstellen das FR/Enduro-Touren damit anstrengend werden



ne, touren geht damit nicht. der grund für derartige "manipulationen" ist eigentlich der falsche rahmen. wollte ein ufo kaufen, hab dann aber den rahmen mit rohloff gebraucht bekommen. verwendungszweck: local fr/dh mit ner portion dirt im gepäck... durch das straffe fahrwerk passt das auch ganz gut. 

grussascha


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. August 2006)

hab langeweile und stell jetzt einfach mal ne partsliste online für mein ufo st...pics gibts dann am ~10. september oder so ..fehlt nunmal noch der Rahmen 

Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo ST (M)
Dämpfer: Romic Twintube
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 vf2
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 (Stahlflex/Floating-Discs)
Laufrad vo: Mavic D321 auf Marzocchi 
Laufrad hi: Mavic EX729 auf Hügi FR
Kurbeln: Shimano Saint
Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050xx
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltwerk: Sram x9
Shifter: Sram x9
Kasette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Vorbau: Point Tough Guy (später evtl Thomson)
Lenker: Azonic
Griffe: Intense ODI Lock on
Sattel: SDG Freestyle
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite

Möchte später noch die beiden Felgen gegen aktuelle schwarze EX729 austauschen.


----------



## richtig (2. August 2006)

sach ma... nicht böse gemeint... aber sonst gehts noch? "zeig was du hast" nicht "schreib was du hast".

rück die bilder raus... zack, zack


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. August 2006)

würd ich echt gerne machen...aber der rahmen muss noch geschweißt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (2. August 2006)

kein ding... der schwarze steuersatz ist auchs chon sehr schick  welche farbe wird der rahmen haben?


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. August 2006)

conti gelb...auch die schwinge...
schwarz/gelb...hat irgendwie was vonner post..


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. August 2006)

dennoch...

es heisst ja "zeig was du hast" und nicht "erzähl was du bald hast"
freue dich doch das du bald ein extrem geiles bike hier posten darfst.
solange hats bisher jeder ausgehalten


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. August 2006)

ok..*schäm*..verzeiht ihr mir noch mal ?


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2006)

@Tim Simmons
ähöm,nen Chris King Steuersatz in ein Ufo ST?
Das hat doch 1.5!!!
Ansonsten Glückwunsch 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. August 2006)

kommen reduzierhülsen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. August 2006)

ok


----------



## Dropschisser (3. August 2006)

Klasse Ausstattung, die Du Dir ans UFO schrauben willst.
Bin mal gespannt auf Deine ersten Fahrberichte.... überlege auch noch mit dem UFO ST. Was mich bislang noch zurückhält ist das "Bremsstempeln", typisch für Eingelenker. Fahre zur Zeit ein Helius FR (Viergelenker) und bin damit ziemlich verwöhnt.

Ist bei der Saint-Kurbel das Innenlager eigentlich stärker als bei XT dimensioniert?? Habe ne XT-Kurbel (Innenlager kaputt).

Gruß


----------



## Tim Simmons (3. August 2006)

also mein vater fährt xt und ich 2x saint...bei ihm hat das lager geknackt...(fährt aber nur xc touren)...jetzt fährt er die xt kurbeln mit saint lager und das hält...bei mir hälts auch...ich geh mal davon aus das shimano andere lager verwendet.

Mfg


----------



## Bajamar (4. August 2006)

Hallo,
mein selbst aufgebautes Helius CC ist nun ein Jahr alt, Fahrleistung ca. 4000 km. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und kann sagen, dass meine Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt worden sind. Heute möchte ich euch mein Traumbike vorstellen und mich  bei den Kollegen bedanken, die mich auf dem Weg dahin hier im Forum unterstützt haben. Kritiken und Anregungen sind natürlich erwünscht.

Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott
von Heinz     


Rahmen                         Helius CC Grösse XL schwarz eloxiert 			
			   + Dämpfer DT-Swiss SSD 210 L	          		
Steuersatz		   Chris King					
Gabel			   Fox Tallas RLC					
Vorbau		   Syntace VRO Size L 20°					
Lenker			   Lenker VRO Alu 7075 12°					
Lenkergriffe		   Ritchy True							
Lenkerhörnchen            Tune RH 1							    
Schaltung		   Sram X0							
Shifter			   Sram X0						
Umwerfer		   Shimano XT								
Schaltzüge/Hüllen	   Shimano 
Bremse	               Magura Marta SL						
Laufräder	               Mavic Crossmax SL					
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph Tubeless 2,25		
Ritzel			   Shimano XT						
Kette		               Shimano XT						
Kurbelgarnitur	   Race Face Deus X-Type					
Pedale			   Shimano PD-M 424						
Sattel		               Terry Fly RS Ergon-Gel Men				
Sattelstütze		   Shannon Hardcore 30/500 mm				
Flaschenhalter	               2 xZefal Alu Plast 122					
Schelle 		   Mounty Spezial Billy					

Gewicht ca.13,2 kg

Weitere Parts/Varianten
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax mit Michelin XCR MUD Tubeless 2,00
Defender Topeak FX/RX
Bikecomputer HAC 4 plus
Beleuchtung 2 x Lupine-Edison mit Lithium Akkuflasche, Diodenrücklicht


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/277422/cat/500/ppuser/28195


----------



## Splash (4. August 2006)

Hörnchen ab, schwarze Sattelstützenklemme dran und sonst recht chic. OK - mir wär der Vorbau noch was zu lang


----------



## Bajamar (4. August 2006)

Hallo Michael,
Sattelklemme ist inzwischen getauscht, hatte aber keine Lust, eine neue Aufnahme zu machen. Lange Vorbauten fahre ich immer schon, brauche ich auch bei 1,90 m.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## oesi (4. August 2006)

sodala grüße aus dem salzburger lande - und da hier alle so schön posten - pose ich mal ein bischen +g+

ne scherz möchte euch natürlich auch mein bike nicht vorenthalten.

http://pictureposter.allbrand.nu/pictures/tkgbirdman/Mein+ganzer+STOLZ/

möchte bis auf die bremsen eigentlich derzeitig nichts an meinem bike ändern bzw. sollten sie mal ordentlich eingefahren werden und dann guck ma weiter obs immer noch zu schwach is 

also have fun beim bilder guckn


----------



## T.I.M. (4. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Helius ST´06:


----------



## Tim Simmons (4. August 2006)

schniek schniek 

hat sich das lange warten gelohnt? 
wie lange mussteste denn drauf warten?

Mfg Tim


----------



## T.I.M. (4. August 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> schniek schniek
> 
> hat sich das lange warten gelohnt?
> wie lange mussteste denn drauf warten?
> ...



19 Wochen!!!, aber nach der ersten Probefahrt war mir klar, dass sich jede Stunde gelohnt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (4. August 2006)

ui...da bin ich mit 12 wochen ja noch gut dabei ...bin heiß


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (5. August 2006)

So hier is meine harte aber herzige Lady!!

Ich liebe es!!!






Vielen dank an den Splash für die Infos zum Bilderhochladen!


----------



## Splash (5. August 2006)

2MXTB Rider schrieb:
			
		

> So hier is meine harte aber herzige Lady!!
> 
> Ich liebe es!!!
> 
> ...




Mit der Bildgrösse gewinnst Du den Punkt für die Briefmarke des Tages 

Am besten lädst Du die Bilder hier erst mal in die Galerie hoch oder auf Imageshack. Da erhältst Du jeweils den Forumscode, den Du in den Beitrag nur einfügen brauchst. Dann erkennt man auch was. Aber breiter als 800 sollten die Bilder nicht sein (gibt immer noch ISDN- und Modemuser -> ich nicht) ...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (5. August 2006)

T.I.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Helius ST´06:



sehr schön! was für eine ral nummer hat die farbe? genau so will ich meins auch, obwohls leider KEIN nicolai sein wird :-(

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## T.I.M. (5. August 2006)

@ErdbeerEisSahne: Nix Ral Nummer! Schwarz eloxiert!!


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (5. August 2006)

Danke noch mal an 
Herrn Schneider!

Kurze Frage:
Hat jemand noch zufällig ein Chrom " I " und/oder ein " N " fürs Steuerrohr liegen?


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. August 2006)

@T.I.M. sehr schickes ST


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2006)

@TIM
super schick 
kommt mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> hab langeweile und stell jetzt einfach mal ne partsliste online für mein ufo st...pics gibts dann am ~10. september oder so ..fehlt nunmal noch der Rahmen
> 
> Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo ST (M)
> Dämpfer: Romic Twintube
> ...





"M"  bei deiner grösse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (10. August 2006)

habs schon probe gesessen und n bissl gerollt...schön verspielt, genau das was ich haben möchte 
bin ja nur 1.90m^^  

btw...die liste ist auch nicht mehr aktuell...aber seht ihr ja dann, wenns endlich so weit ist.

mfg Tim


----------



## Gap______Jumper (13. August 2006)

Mal endlich das neue verlinken!


----------



## derMichi (13. August 2006)

Cool das sich die Farbkombi Pedale mit den Reifen/Felgen verbinden


----------



## Mucki (13. August 2006)

Das BMXTB wär ohne die ganzen Abziehbildchen um einiges schöner.... Nur noch vorne ne andere Felge ran....


----------



## Koma (17. August 2006)

Mein UFO ST:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Fränky G. (17. August 2006)

Sehr GEIL , Koma !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (17. August 2006)

und hier meins


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. August 2006)

hübsch hübesch, mach mal ein foto von der seite..lenkwinkel sieht so flach aus


----------



## rfgs (17. August 2006)

sehr gschmeidige radels.
das fünfte element,ist es so toll das man es an einen so goilen rahmen baut?
oder hattest du gerade dieses element noch irgendwo rumliegen?

grüsse


----------



## Tim Simmons (17. August 2006)

ersteres 

pic von der seite mach ich wenn die kefü dran und schaltzug verlegt ist.

aber der lenkwinkel ist schon recht flach....wenn ich mir so überleg mit einer 05er 66...oha..


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> und hier meins





man warum sagste nix ?  

hab doch auch auf deinen rahmen gewartet...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2006)

Koma schrieb:
			
		

> Mein UFO ST:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich möchte hier nicht wieder eine "sattel und sitzposition"  diskusion anfangen,- aber diese hier ist höchst seltsam,-  

rest stimmt,- wenn man sich ^^^ wegdenkt.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2006)

@Tim Simmons

"supergeiler" Hobel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gruß Guru.


----------



## Koma (18. August 2006)

@ Fränky G.: Danke!  

@ KHUJAND: 

Sattelposition: Musste noch nen kleinen Grat im Sattelrohr beseitigen der mir sonst die ganze Sattelstütze zerkratzt hätte. Drum is sie soweit rausgefahren. 
Hab den Sattel nach der ersten Probefahrt nach vorne verschoben.
Sattel: Werde in Zukunft wahrscheinlich mit dem bequemen, aber versifften Sattel von meinem Zweitrad rumfahren. Obwohl man normalerweise eh ned soviel im Sattel sitzen sollte.  

@ Tim Simmons: Schönes Radl!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2006)

Koma schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fränky G.: Danke!
> 
> @ KHUJAND:
> 
> ...



Koma 
wenn du so sehr auf schwarz und weiss stehst,- kann ich dir nur den fizik-nisene sattel mit titan streben empfehlen,-
bei den super streben muss du auch nicht die sattelstange so weit versenken.
leicht und bequem ist er auch.verarbeitung ist 1A

hab den auf allen bikes ...

gruss
KJ


----------



## Koma (18. August 2006)

@ KHUJAND:

Danke für die Anregung, aber ich werde in der nächsten Zeit trotzdem erstmal die vorhandenen Sättel durchwechseln.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. August 2006)

@Koma
auch sehr geil   
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2006)

.


----------



## Paiza (18. August 2006)

Koma schrieb:
			
		

> Mein UFO ST:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nettes Bike, aber die Kefü hängt ziemlich weit nach hinten!!


----------



## nationrider (18. August 2006)

sehr geiles st 

die kefü dürfte trotzdem keinen stress machen in der position,
allerdings sieht die winklung am lenker sehr seltsam aus, oder liegt es 
daran das du die lock on´s nen bischen seltsam installiert hast???


----------



## Tim Simmons (19. August 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> man warum sagste nix ?
> 
> hab doch auch auf deinen rahmen gewartet...


tut mir leid *schäm*  

kann aber noch nicht fahren da die dämpferhülsen und achsen net passen...lag aber daran, dass nicolai noch nie welche für einen 5th element machen musste.
jaja..ich und meine exoten 
kefü kommt die tage an und dann word natürlich noch der schaltzug verlegt.

Mfg Tim


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2006)

Supergeiles bike,aber den Vorbau finde ich persönlich für das bike zu protzig!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Supergeiles bike,aber den Vorbau finde ich persönlich für das bike zu protzig!




welches bike meinst du Dieter ;-
das gelbe oder das schwarze?


----------



## Unwichtig:) (21. August 2006)

Das ist mein stolz, werd aber noch ein paar Sachen verändern (Sattel, Kettenführung, HR Bremse etc.)


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (21. August 2006)

geil echt geil! nicolai ist sowieso meine leiblings firma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (21. August 2006)

was für eine farbe ist das? ich will ihn in laub grün, bin mir aber wiedermal nicht sicher *grrr*.


----------



## Unwichtig:) (21. August 2006)

also das ist kawasaki grün.. weiß jetzt nicht genau den code, aber das ist das giftigeste was man sich lackieren lassen konnte


----------



## nationrider (21. August 2006)

@unwichtig:
schickes einsteiger-ht 
nur die verticla pro können nichts, je nachdem was du fährts
entweder street/dual oder freeride schlappen drauf....

achja und nen kettenstrebenschutz dürfte dein kawagrün
länger erhalten  genauso wie ein klemmkappe deinen schaltzug hinten

achja und die amoeba-lenkerendkappen hatte ich selber:
sind nicht nur unstylisch sondern auch sackschwer....


----------



## Bike Lane (21. August 2006)

Hat jemand von euch ein paar fotos von einem sid blauen (glanz) nicolai rad. egal welches modell. wäre euch für eure hilfe sehr dankbar, denn ich weiß einfach nicht welche farbe gut aussieht. sind die pulverfarben alle glanz oder sind die meißten matt.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2006)

Unwichtig:) schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein stolz, werd aber noch ein paar Sachen verändern (Sattel, Kettenführung, HR Bremse etc.)



Sehr  sehr  schön, bis auf den "ausgefranzten"  Schaltzug.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Unwichtig:) (22. August 2006)

ich hab doch gesagt dass ich noch ein paar sachen ändern werd..
aber die schlappen bleiben drauf weil ich 60% street aber auch 40% dirt fahre und ich da lieber auf was robustem fahre....

ach ja da hätte ich noch eien frage, bin mir nich 100% sicher
soll ich hinten die HS33 drauf lassen ode rlieber eine julie 05 ? was meint ihr? ich glaube ich wechsel auf die julie abr wie schon gesagt weiß nicht so genau 
hat die irgendjemand zu verkaufen?^^ oder irgendeine andere HR Disc Bremse?

achja und noch was  also ich hab noch ein hussefelt vorbau, sollte ich den mit dem amoeba austauschen?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch ein paar fotos von einem sid blauen (glanz) nicolai rad. egal welches modell. wäre euch für eure hilfe sehr dankbar, denn ich weiß einfach nicht welche farbe gut aussieht. sind die pulverfarben alle glanz oder sind die meißten matt.




meinst du die farbe?


----------



## Bike Lane (22. August 2006)

sieht sehr gut aus, vielen dank für das foto! ich glaube das ist aber nicht sid blau, aber jetzt weiß ich das blau mit weiß rot (rock shox world cup) sehr gut aussieht. perfekt, das ist alles was ich wissen wollte. danke!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. August 2006)

das ist kein sid blau. sid blau ist greller und stärker gesättigt. siehe auch in meiner galerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/122210/cat/8188


----------



## Unwichtig:) (23. August 2006)

hey
/ \ jetzt bitte nicht meinen post vergessen, ich brauch ein paar meinungen  
||


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2006)

Unwichtig:) schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> / \ jetzt bitte nicht meinen post vergessen, ich brauch ein paar meinungen
> ||




nationrider
hat schon alles gesagt,- ich pers. würde ne PIKE verbauen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> welches bike meinst du Dieter ;-
> das gelbe oder das schwarze?


Das schwarze.....


----------



## richtig (24. August 2006)

das gelbe bekommt von mir volle 100 UFO punkte!!!!


----------



## Tim Simmons (24. August 2006)

Danke


----------



## Fränky G. (26. August 2006)

Moin anbei mein UFO ST Ltd. in der Conti-Ranking Ausführung.





Es fährt und ist verdammt geil.    

Gruß


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. August 2006)

konnte meins immernoch nicht testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2MXTB Rider (26. August 2006)

schick das ufo

hat jemand zufällig erfahrung in Rahmenreklamation bei Nicolai???

Hab grad meinen 2MXTB eingeschickt und hab nich die Geringste Ahnung ob ich nen neuen krieg.

Er is am Unterrohr gerissenn und war so aufgebaut wiee Nicolai es gern hat.

Das einzige is, dass statt dem Fett ste hatte ich nen Brave Monster drin der aber auch 25mm Einpresstiefe hat.


----------



## dotterbart (26. August 2006)

mein schatz


----------



## Wurstsalat (26. August 2006)

Was haltet ihr von dem Rad mit einer "weißen " 66 RC2X?






Gruß Wursti       

w³.hd-freeride.de  
w³.zweiradeder.de


----------



## Splash (27. August 2006)

Wurstsalat schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von dem Rad mit einer "weißen " 66 RC2X?




Sähe bestimmt besser aus, da die Gabel ja nun mal schwarz lackiert und der Hinterbau schwarz elox ist, was zumindest auf dem Foto sehr unterschiedlich ist. Mittelfristig würde ich mir dann wieder Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich den Hinterbau auch weiss pulvern lasse, wenn ne weisse Gabel rein kommt ...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2006)

was ein luxus problem....


----------



## cubebiker (28. August 2006)

So und hier nun Michis Helius ST


----------



## fUEL (29. August 2006)

Die iNSZENIERUNG mit den weissen Kiss Stiefeln im Regal hinter dem Bike ist echt gelungen - pornicious and delicious


----------



## Tim Simmons (29. August 2006)

nice


----------



## Burny (31. August 2006)

Hallo,.... ich gehör jetzt auch dazu....und ich kann euch mitteilen " Ich bin voll stolz" !
Nackisch mit Pedale " 12,25 kg"  !!!
Mit Fast Fred unter "12 kg".
Wie es dazu kommt, habt ihr auf den Bildern vielleicht schon erkannt.
falls nicht....hier meine Liste der Parts:

Rahmen: Nonius cc 2006  (Gr.42) nicht Schuhgröße....
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 210
Steuersatz_ Chris King "NoThreadset"
Gabel: RockShoxs Reba Team 2006 (....aber der Nicolaus bringt mir eine Fox 100 RLT
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Easton EA 70
Schaltung: SRAM XO Grip Shift
Bremse:Magura Marta
Sattelstütze: Thomson Eilie
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Laufräder: Tune King/Kong - Mavic 717 - DTSWISS 2.0
Tretkurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team (pimped by Stronglight mit CrankBrothers Sl)
Schnellspanner/Sattelklemme: Salsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2006)

sei bitte nicht beleidigt,- aber wie kannst du 1kg. wasser ans bike hängen,-und dann auch noch so unpassend ?!?  
dafür gibts doch 1000 rucksack varianten,-

das werde ich wohl nie verstehen,- wie man 2006  noch mit (wie heist das noch mal) flaschenhalter fahren kann ... 

ansonsten ein sehr "schönes und edel" aufgebutes bike.


----------



## Schoschi (1. September 2006)

Also nur wegen was zum Trinken und Werkzeug nehm ich doch keinen Rucksack mit.........  Das Zeug gehört ans Bike..........


----------



## Splash (1. September 2006)

Ich find das Radel durchaus lecker. Ich würde an dem Spacerturm allerdings noch etwas Gewichts- und Optiktuning betreiben


----------



## ewoq (1. September 2006)

spacer, flaschenhalter und den kettenstrebenschutz weg und das ding is im pornicious bikes thread.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2006)

ich vermute mal er hat keinen bock den spacerturm weg zu nehmen, denn eine gekürzte gabel verkauft sich schlechter...


----------



## Splash (1. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ich vermute mal er hat keinen bock den spacerturm weg zu nehmen, denn eine gekürzte gabel verkauft sich schlechter...



Auch n Argument wenn der Nico-Klaus n Fuchs bringen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unwichtig:) (2. September 2006)

Ihr erinnert euch bestimmt noch an mein BMXTB von Seite 56...
hab ein bisschen geschraubt und getauscht und bin jetzt fast fertig.. 











Schaltung ist jetzt eine neue Sram X.7
Laufräder musste ich leider von Mavic 521 (DT Swiss FR Nabe) auf Vuelta Excalibur (Deore Nabe) umsteigen wegen der Julie hinten....
Ich find's jetzzt richtig geil!
Reifen sind immernoch die Conti Vertical obwohl die zum Street/Dirt nicht sooo geeignet sind... gibt es Street Reifen von Conti? Hba noch nie welche gesehen...
Das einzige was mich stört ist das kleine Kettenblatt aber dazu brauch ich erstmal ein breiteres Tretlager und das Kostet wieder...


----------



## richtig (2. September 2006)

würde dann so aussehen...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (2. September 2006)

coole fotomontage !!!!


----------



## badbart (3. September 2006)

Meins.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also nur wegen was zum Trinken und Werkzeug nehm ich doch keinen Rucksack mit.........  Das Zeug gehört ans Bike..........





du kennst dich aus Mr. anonyumus...


----------



## Schoschi (4. September 2006)

so siehts aus...................


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2006)

wieder etwas angepasst,-
Thomson stütze,- "nicht gekröpft" damit der sattel beim einfedern nicht in den hinter reifen knallt,- 
und  R/F Diabolus 30mm Vorbau.  

ansonsten geht das U-ST richtig gut ab,-
"beste bike das ich jeh hatte"


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2006)

und danke an das ganze NICOLAI team für die überbrachten grüsse von der hausmesse,-
zu der ich leider nicht kommen konnte...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (5. September 2006)

ja, was soll man sagen... war schon von anfangan geil das ding!

grunß,
erdbeere


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. September 2006)

Moin, hier mein Helius ST 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. September 2006)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, hier mein Helius ST 2006



meine lieblings "farbe" 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Katzenjammer (5. September 2006)

off topic

@ saintvsdiabolus

Hast du die Clorophilla DVD bei eBay bei mir gekauft ?  

Den Namen kenne ich doch irgendwo her


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (6. September 2006)

kann gut sein!! man ist die welt klein


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

> KHUJAND wieder etwas angepasst,-



nicht schlecht dein UFO ST  

Was meint ihr: *welches Bike ist besser: UFO-ST oder HELIUS-ST?*  
vielleicht mal abgesehen vom Preis. Weil hier alle so sehr vom UFO schwärmen... konnte leider noch keins fahren


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. September 2006)

moin, ich hab aber ein helius ST oder meinest du mich nicht

beide sind geil, ich hab weniger bremsstempeln aber sonst


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:
			
		

> moin, ich hab aber ein helius ST oder meinest du mich nicht
> 
> beide sind geil, ich hab weniger bremsstempeln aber sonst




was ist "bremsstempeln"


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht dein UFO ST
> 
> Was meint ihr: *welches Bike ist besser: UFO-ST oder HELIUS-ST?*
> vielleicht mal abgesehen vom Preis. Weil hier alle so sehr vom UFO schwärmen... konnte leider noch keins fahren




hab auch schon ein H-ST aufgebaut gehabt,-und auch mit gefahren,-
jedoch ist das U-ST um längen besser... 


(meine bescheidene meinung)


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. September 2006)

wenn bei einem eingelenker durch das hintere bremsen(blockieren) die hintere federung verhärtet und der hinterbau anfängt zu springen(stempeln)


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. September 2006)

is je geschmackssache! dat ufo st is schon geil, aber dat helius st is halt noch mehr mein ding!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

saint
du brauchst mir  das "stempeln" nicht erklären... 

fahre schon seit 1992 MTB.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. September 2006)

tschuldigung


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:
			
		

> tschuldigung


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. September 2006)

wieso fragste dann ?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> wieso fragste dann ?




das war keine frage,- das stempeln ist mir beim U-ST unbekannt... 

"eindeutig zweideutig"


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

wie gesagt,-
 ich wollte jetzt KEINE "besser schlechter" diskusion eröffnen,- 
ich pers. finde alle NICOLAI bikes gut,- würde sogar ein CCler fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. September 2006)

mir gehts genau so. wenn ich genug kohle hätte, würd ich mir von jedem eins kaufen!!


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

OH Verdammt - da hab ich ja was losgetreten  

Ich hab mal diesen Vergleich anberaumt, weil ich mir für die nächste Saison einen Freerider mit ca. 180mm - 200mm Federweg holen wollte. 

Weiterhin ist der Preisunterschied zwischen Helius und UFO bei vergleichbaren Geometriedaten (das Helius ist wohl etwas länger) schon ganz schön groß > ca. 1500,- fürs UFO und 2000,- + 100,- für Helius mit ISCG-Aufnahme und dann kommt da noch was für ein Dämpfer-Upgrade drauf.

Beim Helius macht mich ganz klar die Technik des Viergelenkers an   , ein Kumpel von mir hat ein mittlerweile etwas älteres Helius DH, das sieht immernoch zeitlos gut aus und funktioniert auch so!  

Als "Alternative" bleibt steht in meiner engeren Wahl das aktuelle Rocky Mountain Switch - das ist vom Preis her ähnlich wie das Helius


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> OH Verdammt - da hab ich ja was losgetreten
> 
> Ich hab mal diesen Vergleich anberaumt, weil ich mir für die nächste Saison einen Freerider mit ca. 180mm - 200mm Federweg holen wollte.
> 
> ...




ganz klar UFO-ST  
ist total up to date


----------



## Mucki (8. September 2006)

Offtopic:
Goil, ich fahr schon genauso lange wie Khujand mitm Bike durch die Gegend... und nix Baumarktrenner oder so....

Ich finds U-ST auch besser, obwohls das M-Pire meine erste wahl wäre/wird


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. September 2006)

Schwarze Eminenz...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (10. September 2006)

also so aufgebaut hab ich das noch nie gesehn, echt top! 

wieviel wiegst denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. September 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:
			
		

> also so aufgebaut hab ich das noch nie gesehn, echt top!
> 
> wieviel wiegst denn, wenn man fragen darf?


Schön,daß es dir gefällt,wiegt ungefair 14,5kg!Muß ich aber noch mal genau nachwiegen.Hätte gerne noch eine andere Kurbel (z.b.Hindenburg).Dann könnte ich noch etwas Gewicht einsparen!


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2006)

Also,isch find doi Rädche a schee ,ne Kefü fehlt noch 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## chridsche (11. September 2006)

aber wieso nur drei bohrungen an der lochleiste der unterrohrgussets??
sonst ganz schick, nur das kleine kb und 24 ...


----------



## sansibar (11. September 2006)

Hy, ich möchte hier ein grosses Lob ans ganze Nicolai-Team aussprechen und dazu einige Fotos vom neuen ARGON ROCC posten und vom alten dazu. Der Rahmen ist vom allerfeinsten, der Orange Glitter Lack und die Chrom Decals sind das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Jungs, Ihr seid super.

Grosses Danke aus Luxemburg

roland

PS: altes Nicolai = olivgrün + kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (11. September 2006)

Hy, ich möchte hier ein grosses Lob ans ganze Nicolai-Team aussprechen und dazu einige Fotos vom neuen ARGON ROCC posten und vom alten dazu. Der Rahmen ist vom allerfeinsten, der Orange Glitter Lack und die Chrom Decals sind das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Jungs, Ihr seid super.

Grosses Danke aus Luxemburg

roland

PS: altes Nicolai = olivgrün + kaputt


----------



## sansibar (11. September 2006)

das neue orange + geil


----------



## sansibar (11. September 2006)

hier noch der neue Rahmen


----------



## Tillninjo (11. September 2006)

@sansibar
hat da dein reifen den rahmen durchgeschliffen?  
oder wolltest du nen breiteren reifen einbauen und musstest die feile ansetzten???   

das ist doch ein loch in der kettenstrebe, oder?


----------



## nationrider (11. September 2006)

@meister dieter: schikket ufo!
hast du da ne rohloff dran? (wenn ja versteh ich den sinn allerdings nicht ganz), welchen luftdämpfer hast du verbaut (pearl???) und wie funzt er?


----------



## Don Raul (11. September 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @meister dieter: schikket ufo!
> hast du da ne rohloff dran? (wenn ja versteh ich den sinn allerdings nicht ganz)



Ähm,ich glaube eher Singlespeed. Ne Rohloff würde bei dem Aufbau überhaupt keinen Sinn machen, und ausserdem wär das Gewicht mit einer Rohloff auch noch viel höher.


----------



## sansibar (11. September 2006)

@ Tillninjo: effektiv, Loch in Kettenstrebe und nix gefeilt, das war Michelin XCR Mud 2.0.
Crossmax Räder sind nicht steif und verwinden sich im Wiegetritt, so schleifts mit Schlamm noch am besten. Der neue Rahmen geht bis 2.3 Zoll, also genug Freiraum


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> @meister dieter: schikket ufo!
> hast du da ne rohloff dran? (wenn ja versteh ich den sinn allerdings nicht ganz), welchen luftdämpfer hast du verbaut (pearl???) und wie funzt er?




ist je nach lust und laune ne nexus oder auch ss verbaut... 
(er hat zwei laufräder)





@nr
das ist irgendein maonitou dämpfer,- ich glaube nicht mal Meister-Dieter weiss wie er funktionstechnisch ist,- 
da der dämpfer noch zu neu ist...



ansonsten muss ich dem user "sansibar"
diesen hier rein tun...


----------



## H´ermano (11. September 2006)

....hier mein Nonius CC 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. September 2006)

Mein "Freund KHUJAND" hat ja schon alles erklärt,da brauch ich ja nichts mehr zu sagen!
Übrigens,der Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Radon R. Oem-Ware,einzeln nicht zu kaufen! Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann,daß das Pedelplattform super funktioniert..


----------



## bigmad (18. September 2006)

Ganzer Stolz, Argon CC


----------



## nationrider (18. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist je nach lust und laune ne nexus oder auch ss verbaut...



die nexus hat aber von shimano ausdrücklich keine freigabe für DDD
da könnte haltbarkeit dann eine frage der zeit sein oder?


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. September 2006)

bigmad schrieb:


> Ganzer Stolz, Argon CC
> 
> [url.]pfoto[/url.]




sehr geil dein argon !


----------



## sansibar (19. September 2006)

@khujand: wieso denn ?

ansonsten muss ich dem user "sansibar"
diesen hier rein tun... [/QUOTE]

wegen argon cc + rohloff


----------



## Tillninjo (19. September 2006)

denke eher mal weil du deinen rahmen maltretiert hast!!!! 

da lässt man doch nicht einfach so n loch vom reifen reinschleifen!!!!  

das würde mich ja schon nerven, wenn da das erste mal der reifen an die strebe kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2006)

nationrider schrieb:


> die nexus hat aber von shimano ausdrücklich keine freigabe für DDD
> da könnte haltbarkeit dann eine frage der zeit sein oder?




nr,-
aber nicht bei der neuen nexus aus,- bzw. für 2007


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2006)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> denke eher mal weil du deinen rahmen maltretiert hast!!!!
> 
> da lässt man doch nicht einfach so n loch vom reifen reinschleifen!!!!
> 
> das würde mich ja schon nerven, wenn da das erste mal der reifen an die strebe kommt....


----------



## sansibar (19. September 2006)

Ok, schande auf mich. Muss zugeben hatte auch noch dazu 2 Unfälle, bin einmal bei 'nem Speedrekordversuch auf Aspalt in einen Wagen geknallt und im Februar einige Male übern Lenker. Aber, wer nicht an seine Grenzen geht (oder darüber hinaus) kann sich nicht verbessern. Und nach 6 Jahren kann ja mal ein neues Bike her, was dem technischen Stand entspricht.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2006)

sansibar schrieb:


> Ok, schande auf mich. Muss zugeben hatte auch noch dazu 2 Unfälle, bin einmal bei 'nem Speedrekordversuch auf Aspalt in einen Wagen geknallt und im Februar einige Male übern Lenker. Aber, wer nicht an seine Grenzen geht (oder darüber hinaus) kann sich nicht verbessern. Und nach 6 Jahren kann ja mal ein neues Bike her, was dem technischen Stand entspricht.



aaahh
das entschuldigt ja alles.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (27. September 2006)

ich hab ne idee-> ich nehm den boorer-> boore in den rahmen rein, dann kann ich größere dämpfer fahren-mehr federwe. 
wie kann man ein nicolai so verunstalten?


----------



## Libtech (30. September 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

putz mal^^


----------



## dallo (30. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nr,-
> aber nicht bei der neuen nexus aus,- bzw. für 2007




Du meinst die 8-gang Nexus? Ich denke dass die ebenfalls nicht dafür geeignet ist


----------



## Libtech (30. September 2006)

@ erdbeereissahne

"putz mal" ? 

Ja, das Haus müsste einen Putz bekommen


----------



## gbm31 (30. September 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> Du meinst die 8-gang Nexus? Ich denke dass die ebenfalls nicht dafür geeignet ist




genau! schließlich äußern sich hier nur leute, die selbst erfahrungen damit haben...



btw: meine 7-fach nexus geht ins dritte jahr... noch keine krumme achse oder kaputte lager...


wenn man kein kantenklatscher ist, halten die dinger einiges aus. shimano kam damals nicht einfach so auf den trichter, ein paar profi-dhler mit dem ding testen zu lassen, ob das was für den dh-sport wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (1. Oktober 2006)

schönes bike !!!


----------



## Jocka79 (1. Oktober 2006)

und wieviel wiegt dein ST?


----------



## Tillninjo (1. Oktober 2006)

hatte vor längerer zeit mal ein handy bild meines bass gepostet, hier ist von heute nachmittag mal ein hübsches pic....  natürlich hat mein auto auch einen fetten marzocchi aufkleber auf der heckscheibe


----------



## dallo (2. Oktober 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:


> wenn man kein kantenklatscher ist, halten die dinger einiges aus. shimano kam damals nicht einfach so auf den trichter, ein paar profi-dhler mit dem ding testen zu lassen, ob das was für den dh-sport wäre...



Shimano konnte es bereits von vornherein ausschliessen. Natürlich kann so eine Nabe halten. Empfohlen wird es jedoch trotzdem nicht.

Meine Erfahrung damit entspringt lediglich beruflicher Natur..


----------



## switchNB (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

ich präsentier einfach nochmal mein BMXTB


----------



## dallo (4. Oktober 2006)

----------


----------



## dallo (4. Oktober 2006)

besser spät als garnicht... 




...meines


----------



## gbm31 (4. Oktober 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung damit entspringt lediglich beruflicher Natur..



...  

sollen wir jetzt bikeshopjahre oder studien aufrechnen anfangen?


----------



## dallo (4. Oktober 2006)

Es geht nur um den Garantiefall und den vom Hersteller angegebenen Einsatzbereich. Manche fahren Rennradumwerfer am MTB und es funktioniert.

Also, lass uns das Thema beenden.  Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (4. Oktober 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> Es geht nur um den Garantiefall...




nope. es ging nur darum, obs hält oder nicht. 


egal: du darfst ruhig nochmal, dann hast das letzte wort...


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

habe die letzten Tage einige Nicolai´s im fernen Korea aufgestöbert, leider krieg ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen manche (sehr schöne) Bilder hier nicht rein. *argh*

Quelle: http://www.ex-office.co.kr/

Enjoy !


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2006)

edit


----------



## gbm31 (4. Oktober 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:


>



wenn die silbertöne in echt auch so schön zusammenpassen würden, echt ein traum...


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2006)

Weiter geht´s .... hier einige schöne Helius CC´s !


----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2006)

aus einem austral. Forum
















aus Bella Italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (4. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt was für die etwas härtere Gangart ...


----------



## Unwichtig:) (6. Oktober 2006)

Mein BMXTB:












VR Bremse:  Hope M4
HR Bremse:  Magura Julie
Schaltung:    SRAM X7


----------



## cännondäler__ (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt aber ganz vorenthalten wollte ich Euch das gute Stück nicht:



Bevor ich verhauen werde hier ein paar Dinge die sicher kommen:
Warum da eine Holzfeller dran ist? Wegen Singlespeedkurbel, 38er-KB in guter Qualität OHNE Schalthilfen und Gewicht geht gerade noch i.O.!
Ist das das Original-KB? Ja, aber um 1/3 erleichtert per Fräsmaschine (war ca. 84g, ist ca. 56g)
Was sind das für Alu-Teile am KB? Meine Kettenführung (wiegt 30g)! Die Überlegung: Die Kette sprang immer von UNTEN ab in Wurzelpassagen/auf Treppen etc.. In diesen Situationen stehe ich eigentlich meist in "Grundstellung", also mit waagrechten Kurbeln auf dem Bike. Die Rohloff-Kettenführung sitzt jedoch oben; bis die greift ist die Kette ja fast unten und womöglich irgendwo verkeilt. Meine Kettenführung besteht aus 2 mal 2 Aluplättchen die an das KB rangeschraubt wurden mit einigen Unterlegscheiben als Distanzscheiben. Klappt bisher super!
Wieso laufen die Züge so komisch im Bereich der Schaltbox ? Weil ich das Hinterrad auch an meinem Cannondale-HT nutze. Daher war auch der GustavM-Speedbone nötig.
Nein, die Hörnchen sind nicht verkehrtrum, des ghört so!
Gewicht inkl. Pedale (Ritchey V3 Comp) 13,8kg (gemessen mit Maxxis Larsen TT 2,0/Ranchero)
Das Fully kommt im Marathon und auf Touren zum Einsatz; Training und Bergrennen mit dem HT.

cännondäler


----------



## roelant (8. Oktober 2006)

Hier ist mein Helius FR.











Ziemlich schwerer montage (Race Face Diabolous componenten und EvolveDH trethebel), sollte aber nur 15.4 kg wiegen.
So montiert, bietet es 170mm federweg. Wieso, verstehe ich nicht genau.
Ich muss aber wenig hochere Reifen benutzen oder in 150mm federweg fahren...

Weiss ist schon geil, ist aber schwierig schöne fotos zu machen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Oktober 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Was sind das für Alu-Teile am KB? Meine Kettenführung (wiegt 30g)! Die Überlegung: Die Kette sprang immer von UNTEN ab in Wurzelpassagen/auf Treppen etc.. In diesen Situationen stehe ich eigentlich meist in "Grundstellung", also mit waagrechten Kurbeln auf dem Bike. Die Rohloff-Kettenführung sitzt jedoch oben; bis die greift ist die Kette ja fast unten und womöglich irgendwo verkeilt. Meine Kettenführung besteht aus 2 mal 2 Aluplättchen die an das KB rangeschraubt wurden mit einigen Unterlegscheiben als Distanzscheiben. Klappt bisher super!
> cännondäler



Hi !

Die Idee find ich cool und leichtgewichtig ! 

Mit der Rohloff Kettenführung war ich aus den beschriebenen Gründen nicht so ganz zufrieden.
Werde das demnächst mal nachtesten wenn in 6 Wochen mein Helius FR in CC-Geo da ist..
Hast Du schon mal an Patent oder sowas gedacht ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Unwichtig:) (8. Oktober 2006)

roelant schrieb:


> Ziemlich schwerer montage (Race Face Diabolous componenten und EvolveDH trethebel), sollte aber nur 15.4 kg wiegen.




mein BMXTB wiegt als hartail schon 14,8 kg.....


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Oktober 2006)

@wolfi_1:
Hallo,
die Idee ist eigentlich abgeleitet von den Kettenführungsringen wie sie es im DDD-Bereich und an einigen anderen Kurbeln bereits gibt. Nur hab´ ich mich gefragt was ich mit einem ganzen Ring soll. Wegen Patent und so: Das Ganze ist und bleibt eine Bastellösung da ja die Kettenblätter durchbohrt werden müssen. Das und die Tatsache, daß es ja meist nur Rohloff-Fullies betrifft schränkt die Anzahl evtl. zahlender Kundschaft stark ein. Wie Du weißt fahren wir ja in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft eh alle Getriebebikes, da fällt das Problem weg! 

cännondäler


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Oktober 2006)

kurze Frage an die Kenner: gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das "Nicolai Rot" Karminrot heißt? Wie lautet denn die genaue RAl-Bezeichnung?

Gruß und danke

Edit:
Ups hat sich alles geklärt.
Karminrot RAL 3002 (fire dept. red)


----------



## kitor (21. Oktober 2006)

2. Staatsexamen gerade fertig, 5 Wochen frei bis zum Job, bestes Herbstwetter und in der Garage wartet das hier;


----------



## dise (21. Oktober 2006)

schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (22. Oktober 2006)

Du hast eins der geilsten Bikes mit einem paar der übelsten Reifen kombiniert. 
Hau die Spezies runter und mach Nobby Nics oder was auch immer drauf.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (22. Oktober 2006)

oh man was is das denn, specialized reifen auf einem nicolai bike, das geht mal überhaupt nicht !!!


----------



## kitor (22. Oktober 2006)

...ist ja gut...

Hab vorher auch nur Schlechtes drüber gelesen. Aber ich fahr sie schon seit dem Winter und sie sind echt gut. in den Alpen und im erdigen Mischwald jedenfalls. Nicht schwer (wichtig bei den Felgen), gute Selbstreinigung und guter Grip.

Ansonsten habt Ihr recht. War zu faul die Schrift abzukratzen.


----------



## dallo (23. Oktober 2006)

Wird Kalle Nicolai schon verkraften, daß "nur" auf dem Rahmen Nicolai darufsteht..  :


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Oktober 2006)

Das ARGON CC mit dem Race-Setup für die Saison 2007.
Das Bike ist Raceready, ich muss weiter an mir Arbeiten 





Die TUFOs bin ich heute das erste mal gefahren, war echt super. Grip super und der Komfort... sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Die Dinger sind bisher, auch wenn es vielleicht vorschnell ist, jeden Cent wert.

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: Danke das ihr noch Hardtails mit soviel Potential baut. Der Bock ist richtig Steif und hat mir zwei Reine Sprintsiege in dieser Saison geschenkt. Bei einem anderen haben die anderen sich gar nicht mehr verteidigt. Ein besseres Bike gibt es für mich für CC nicht. Gratulation


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (28. Oktober 2006)

Mein BMXTB, endlich halbwegs fertig  :








Mehr Bilder in meinem Album!!! Freue mich über ein paar kritische Blicke und Kommentare! 

EDIT: Der Rahmen ist auf diesem Bild etwas "zusamengedrückt" weil ich die Auflösung vom Foto etwas verfälschen müsste


----------



## roelant (28. Oktober 2006)

BMXTB_Rider schrieb:


> Mein BMXTB, endlich halbwegs fertig  :
> 
> 
> Mehr Bilder in meinem Album!!! Freue mich über ein paar kritische Blicke!



Schöner Aufbau! Der Gabel ist schon ein bisschen alt, aber wen er funktioniert...


----------



## Rookie 2005 (28. Oktober 2006)

Meinen Glückwunsch zu deinen Siegen, Matze. Aber musstest du deine unterlegenen Mitstreiter gleich in ein Hügelgrab "versenken"?  

Ps: Ist es normal, dass die Stellung der HR-Bremsen nicht "parallel" zu den Sitzstreben verläuft? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus. Aber egal, Hauptsache sie verzögern dich - scheinst ja eh kaum zu brauchen.  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## xc-mtb (30. Oktober 2006)

Bremsen scheint bei Nicolai so zu sein.

Ich vergrabe keine Mitstreiter  

Danach wird noch geschnackt und sich fürs nächste Mal verabredet. In der Hobbyklasse ist das noch recht locker. Mal schauen wie es nächstes Jahr mit ner Lizenz läuft.

CU

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (30. Oktober 2006)

zur abwechslung mal was altes:

(steht übrigens zum verkauf)







mehr in meiner galerie:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos//showgallery.php/ppuser/70094/cat/500


----------



## kitor (31. Oktober 2006)

geiles Vieh....

Und, ist der Dämpfer dicht? Wenn ja, wann war er zuletzt beim Service und wie teuer war der?

Aber Spaß beiseite. Das Trombone ist und bleibt klasse, wenn man nur nicht alle drei Monate den Dämpfer kaputt hätte....


----------



## chris12 (1. November 2006)

der dämpfer ist dicht, kam vor ein paar wochen aus dem service und kostet 80 plus versand. alle 3 monate ist schon übertrieben. 1 mal jährlich reicht. ich finde das rad läst sich auch nach heutigem standart echt gut fahren. gut die dämpfer sind natürlich besser geworden aber die geometrie ist immer noch gut.


----------



## Splash (1. November 2006)

Wenn der Dämpfer so übel ist -> lässt sich da nicht einfach n aktueller Dämpfer einbauen oder ist das Sonstmass?

Aber sonst sehr chic und schön auch mal n Oldie hier zu sehen ...


----------



## Paiza (1. November 2006)

Wenn es ein 210mm Dämpfer ist wie beim Lambda, hat er ein problem!! Dann heisst es wieder DNM Dämpfer fahren


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2006)

Paiza schrieb:


> Wenn es ein 210mm Dämpfer ist wie beim Lambda, hat er ein problem!! Dann heisst es wieder DNM Dämpfer fahren




Ist es leider nicht. Der Dämpfer wird fest im Rahmen verschraubt und nur der Trombone Dämpfer paßt, es sei denn man läßt den Rahmen umschweissen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredster (2. November 2006)

So denn,


seit gestern gehöre ich auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Helius FR 2007.
Hab mich ne Ewigkeit darauf freuen dürfen, mit verheulten Augen das Einstauben der bereitliegenden Teile beobachten müssen und dann klingelte endlich der UPS-Mann.

Ist gerade im Aufbau, nen Pic gibts dann.

So viel vorweg:

Helius FR 2007 Gr.M mit ICMS, gekürztes Sattelrohr
FOX Dhx 4.0
RS Lyrik U-Turn 115-160mm
X.9 2007
Avid Juicy five
Laufräder DT-swiss 440 FR mit 6.1 Felgen 
Shimano Hone Kurbel
Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz
Syntace Lenker/Vorbau
NC-17 Kefü, Bashguard, 38Z KB, Sattelstütze

wird bald fahrbereit sein und dann wird gerockt.

Bis dahin


----------



## dise (2. November 2006)

Perfekt, bin gespannt auf die Bilder, 
denn an den selben Rahmen hatte ich nach langem überlegen auch gedacht. 
Gekürztes Sattelrohr, KeFü-Aufnahme und M, wie gesagt genau wie beschrieben.


----------



## Korbinator (2. November 2006)

@Fredster: Glückwunsch! Und wehe, da kommen nicht bald ein paar Bilder  

Ich bekomme ggf. nächste Woche auch mein 2007er Helius FR. Die meisten Parts übernehme ich vom bisherigen Helius. Ansonsten hat´s folgende Ausstattung (sofern Alles rechtzeitig da ist):

-Rahmen schwarz elox, Grösse M
-Fox DHX Air
-Marzocchi All Mountain SL 1 2007, schwarz elox
-Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 mit Sun Singletrack
-Vorderrad Nabe Chris King ISO Disc 20mm, Felge Mavic 321 Disc
-Maxxis Advantage 2,4 Draht (mehr Gummi an der Seitenflanke als der Faltreifen, trotzdem nur 870g)
-Formula Oro 200/180
-Hone Kurbel
-Acros AH-07 "Big Balls Meyenborg Edition" (wie der Herr...)
-Race Face Lenker blau elox + Sattelstütze XY schwarz
-Syntace Superforce Vorbau
-Oury Griffe schwarz

Ich muss aber noch min. 1 Woche warten, auf div. Parts sogar eher länger. 

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2006)

kitor schrieb:


> 2. Staatsexamen gerade fertig, 5 Wochen frei bis zum Job, bestes Herbstwetter und in der Garage wartet das hier;





kettenstrebenschutz zum.


----------



## US. (2. November 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Marzocchi All Mountain SL 1 2007, schwarz elox




Hallo Korbinator,

woher bekommst du die AM SL1 in schwarz?
Ist das eine OEM-Version?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Korbinator (2. November 2006)

US. schrieb:


> Ist das eine OEM-Version?


So isses Uwe. Das ist aber wohl auch der Grund, warum das Teil schon defekt vom Händler zu mir geschickt wurde - TST defekt. Jetzt liegt sie seit 2 Wochen bei Cosmic und keiner kümmert sich drum. Angeblich sind bis morgen alle Techniker zur Schulung.
 

Gruss


----------



## Fredster (2. November 2006)

Nabend,

tada !

Stunde Null hat geschlagen, es ist ein Bike geboren

Pic gefällig ?

Da habt ihr´s





Dann keult euch noch schön einen drauf.   

Ich geh das Baby morgen reiten

Nacht


----------



## DerMarshal (2. November 2006)

sieht super aus, gewicht, wenn man dass eine lady fragen darf =)


----------



## Fredster (2. November 2006)

Laut Personenwaage als Differenzrechnung (mit/ohne Bike) :

15,7 kg

will aber nochmal genauer messen, wenns irgendwo mal geht. Man will ja wissen, für wie wenig Material man sein Geld ausgegeben hat.

An das Sitzrohr kommt noch ne Rohloff CC Kettenführung, dann ist es wohl komplett.

Gruß Fred


----------



## Zozobra (3. November 2006)

*Fredster*
Sorry I don't speak German but I'd like to ask you a couple of questions:
what size is your frame?
and why doesn't it have the brace between the top tube and the seat tube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Dann keult euch noch schön einen drauf.


Danke für die Anregung, ohne wär´s nicht gegangen, war toll. 

Sieht lecker aus, viel Spass nachher auf dem Trail damit!

Aber wo bitte bekommt man aktuell die Lyrik in schwarz zu einem vernünftigen Preis?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## dise (3. November 2006)

@Fredster
Nice Du hast maßgeblich zur Entscheidung für ein Helius FR beigetragen  , 
wie groß bist du - wenn man fragen darf?

@Zozobra
He said, the frame-size is M, and it has no brace because the seat tube is clipped.
sorry for my bad english


----------



## richtig (3. November 2006)

jungs, ich hab auch gerade ein fettes ding im aufbau... und trotzdem müll ich in den  "ZEIG was du hast" -thread nicht meine teile- bzw. einkaufsliste rein... das nervt schon bissl !

how ever: bin auf die bilder gespannt... aber meins find ich immernoch am schönsten 

grussascha


----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

richtig schrieb:


> jungs, ich hab auch gerade ein fettes ding im aufbau... und trotzdem müll ich in den  "ZEIG was du hast" -thread nicht meine teile- bzw. einkaufsliste rein... das nervt einfach!!!
> 
> how ever: bin auf die bilder gespannt... aber meins find ich immernoch am schönsten
> 
> grussascha


   Toleranz ist sooo schön!


----------



## richtig (3. November 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Toleranz ist sooo schön!



tschuldigung


----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

richtig schrieb:


> tschuldigung



Schon gut. By the way: bis auf die Kurbel wird mein Helius dann ja ziemlich ähnlich aufgebaut sein. Was wiegt Dein Rad mit der Rohloff, Pedalen und Allem? Mein 04er Helius wog komplett 16,5 KG, das Neue wird wohl etwas schwerer.

Gruss


----------



## richtig (3. November 2006)

es wiegt schon gute 19,5 kilo, so wie es auf dem bild zu sehen ist. ich habe jetzt die ex 5.1d felge, leichtere schläuche und die maxxis ignitor drauf. denke jetzt bin ich so bei ca. 18 kilo.


----------



## ewoq (3. November 2006)

absolut geil


----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

ewoq schrieb:


> absolut geil



War ich gestern auch. Sorry, heute bin ich dafür in Spam-Laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. November 2006)

konntest du wenigstens die geilheit abbauen?


----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

ewoq schrieb:


> konntest du wenigstens die geilheit abbauen?


Du willst nicht wirklich Details...

Meine Geilheit bezieht sich momentan sogar noch mehr auf den sehnlich erwarteten Rahmen und die Gabel, alles Andere habe ich im Griff, danke der Nachfrage...


----------



## ewoq (3. November 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:


> ...Meine Geilheit bezieht sich momentan sogar noch mehr auf den sehnlich erwarteten Rahmen und die Gabel...



sieht bei mir nicht anders aus


----------



## Zozobra (3. November 2006)

dise schrieb:


> He said, the frame-size is M, and it has no brace because the seat tube is clipped.
> sorry for my bad english



Your English is good enough 
So this frame has had the seattube shortened as a custom option?


----------



## Fredster (3. November 2006)

@zozobra


right, it´s a custom frame


----------



## Zozobra (3. November 2006)

@Fredster
Thank you for the info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredster (3. November 2006)

@ dise

Hi, mein Gewicht liegt bei bescheidenen 62 kg bei 1,78m Größe.
Der Rahmen ist Größe M.
Die Gabel ist die Federvariante mit U-Turn, hat ne medium Feder drinne, tausch ich vllt noch gegen eine weichere, bin halt nicht son Fettsack.
Hab aber grade noch etwas Stress mit dem Dämpfer. Der frisst zwar alles, aber gut und fein ansprechen tut der noch nicht. Hab das Propedal voll rausgedreht (brauch ich für den neutralen Hinterbau ja net), das BoostValve auf 8 bar (empf. 5-13 bar), und nur leichte Federvorspannung drinne.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die Druckstufe (oder Losbrechkotzmoment) weiter rausdrehen kann, sodass auch kleine Schläge rausgefiltert werden.


Besten Dank, lustiges Forum !

Fred


----------



## Korbinator (3. November 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die Druckstufe (oder Losbrechkotzmoment) weiter rausdrehen kann, sodass auch kleine Schläge rausgefiltert werden.


Reduziere mal den Boostvalve-Druck auf 5,2 Bar, dann sollte er ggf. weicher ansprechen. Wenn nicht, ist die Feder zu hart. Die tauscht Nicolai aber innerhalb der ersten Wochen ohne Zusatzkosten (ausser Versand).

Gruss


----------



## Monday (3. November 2006)

moin,

würde mich über ein paar aragon bilder freuen. überlege mir eins zu zulegen.


----------



## Fredster (4. November 2006)

Hey Korbinator,

habs getan, den Druck auf 6 bar runtergelassen, aber der Dämpfer spricht immer noch nicht so wahnsinnig linear und soft an. Auch der Sag liegt bei etwa 15 prozent. So auch bei der Gabel, sie taucht nur recht wenig ein, wenn ich mich normal aufs Bike draufsetze. Muss ich die Sachen länger einfahren, bis das legére funzt?  
Hab die Feder vom NicolaiChef-Schrauber Hendrik empfohlen bekommen, die sollte stimmen. Hatte die Wahl zwischen zwei Größen (400 und 450 pound/in). Hab mich mit für die 400er entschieden. Wiege nur 62kg.
Konnte auch leider wetterbedingt erst drei Stunden damit rumheizen, daher könnte meine Sorge unberechtigt sein.

Ansonsten eine geniale Fahr- und Spassmaschine. Das Ding beschleunigt herlichst, frisst auch gewachsene Brocken und verzeiht auch mal nen Ausrutscher..... 
Empfehle ich jedem, der nen eierlegenden Wollmilchsaupferdkatzehund sucht.

Bitte um mehr Anregungen

Gruß Fred


----------



## highko (4. November 2006)

Ic habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Nicolai mit der Federhärte des Hinterbaudämpfers seeehhhr auf der sicheren Seite bleibt. 
Ich habe in meinem Rad eine 550er (original) drin, die viel zu hart ist. für den von mir angestrebten Sag müsste ich ne 350er bis maximal 400er Fahren. Und ich wiege mit "Kampfmontur" 90 Kilo.

Und net immer auf das hören was einem andere erzählen, versuch macht kluch....


----------



## dallo (4. November 2006)

Hier: nix wildes, aber neu aufgebaut. ( Farbe war nicht mehr frei wählbar) 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## machero (4. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> würde mich über ein paar aragon bilder freuen. überlege mir eins zu zulegen.



Fotoalbum -> Suche -> Argon

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=argon&x=9&y=13&limit=

Viel Spass :>


----------



## Monday (4. November 2006)

danke machero


----------



## roelant (4. November 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> Hier: nix wildes, aber neu aufgebaut. ( Farbe war nicht mehr frei wählbar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht nichts, der weisse Pulverbeschichtung ist eigenlich sehr schön   und auch stabil.  
Nur ofter putzen, aber das verdient das teil sowieso.


----------



## Many (4. November 2006)

Argon:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14178


Gruß Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredster (6. November 2006)

Nachtrag:


Der DHX funzt inzwischen optimal, geht jetzt sahnig. Musste wohl erst mal etwas eingefahren werden. Hab nur 6 bar durchs Boost Valve geschickt, jetzt spricht der gut an. Bike immer noch genial, ohne Widerworte.
Hatte heut meine Praxissemesterarbeitsverteidigung (habs bei Nicolai gemacht) und hab die Karre mitgenommen. Mein Prof war fast mehr am Bike als am Vortrag interessiert (lag´s am mir??). 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Fredster (6. November 2006)

Nachtrag:

Der DHX fu....

Zapperlot, wie schnell man zweimal geklickt hat, sollte wohl besser meine "Medikamente" nehmen.... 
Fred


----------



## richtig (10. November 2006)

total off-topic, aber ich will nicht extra einen thread aufmachen: wie groß ist denn das sattelrohr des m-pire? welche sattelstütze?

danke 
grussascha


----------



## richtig (10. November 2006)

highko schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und net immer auf das hören was einem andere erzählen, versuch macht kluch....



........... und arm 

grussascha


----------



## roelant (10. November 2006)

MPire hat eine 30.0 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser.
Mehr Information gibt es im online Katalog...
grüss


----------



## chorge (10. November 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Hey Korbinator,
> 
> habs getan, den Druck auf 6 bar runtergelassen, aber der Dämpfer spricht immer noch nicht so wahnsinnig linear und soft an. Auch der Sag liegt bei etwa 15 prozent. So auch bei der Gabel, sie taucht nur recht wenig ein, wenn ich mich normal aufs Bike draufsetze. Muss ich die Sachen länger einfahren, bis das legére funzt?
> Hab die Feder vom NicolaiChef-Schrauber Hendrik empfohlen bekommen, die sollte stimmen. Hatte die Wahl zwischen zwei Größen (400 und 450 pound/in). Hab mich mit für die 400er entschieden. Wiege nur 62kg.
> ...



Hi!
Bei deinem Gewicht reicht sicherlich ne 350er Feder... Wenn die hoffentlich zu bekommen ist. Ich wiege fette 90Kg und fahre ne 550er. Meiner Süßen war testweise eine 400er zu hart - und sie wiegt immerhin 67Kg!! Ansonsten musst du den DHX erstens tatsächlich eine kleine Weile fahren, dann wird er senisblerl, und zweitens kannst du bei deinem Gewicht wirklich Problemlos mit Minimaldruck fahren... (Fahr ihn selber auch nur knapp darüber!)
Hoffe gehelft zu habe,
Jörg


----------



## Fredster (10. November 2006)

Hi

Wie schauts denn mit der dauerhaften Benutzung des DHX auf Minimaldruck aus. Laut Anleitung und Hendrik kann der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen, wenn man im BoostValve weniger als 5,2 bar parkt. 
Und das ohne Garantie-Deckung.  Gefällt mir nicht so gut, weil ich nicht jedesmal akribisch vor jeder Fahrt checken will, obs noch korrekt ist. 
Momentan mach ich es noch, aber so ist das halt mit Sachen, die man neu hat...
Wie lange bleibt denn der Druck erfahrungsgemäß halbwegs konstant bei sonem Ding.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Ausschweifende Erfahrungsberichte.

Gruß Fred


----------



## sluette (10. November 2006)

kitor schrieb:


>



Schönes Bike und ich habe auch nix gegen Specialized Pellen... Was mich nur wundert ist warum am hinteren Laufrad die Speichen verdreht sind und warum ist da eine silberne drinne ? Ich habe früher zwar auch mal Laufräder mit verdrehten Speichen gebaut, hab's dann aber sein lassen weil die Dinger andauernd geknackt haben.


----------



## Korbinator (11. November 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit der dauerhaften Benutzung des DHX auf Minimaldruck aus. Laut Anleitung und Hendrik kann der Dämpfer Schaden nehmen, wenn man im BoostValve weniger als 5,2 bar parkt...
> 
> Wie lange bleibt denn der Druck erfahrungsgemäß halbwegs konstant bei sonem Ding.


Minimaldruck heisst ja nicht, dass die Luft komplett raus soll, sondern dass der mindestens vorgeschriebene Druck genutzt wird, also in dem Fall 5,2 Bar. Dann gibt´s auch keine Garantieprobleme.

Der Luftdruck in meinem DHX Air wurde alle 4 Wochen gecheckt und hat sich quasi nie geändert. Wenn Du merkst, dass Luft fehlt, pump nach. Vorher muss nicht sein. Ausser in der Ausgleichskammer vielleicht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (11. November 2006)

sluette schrieb:


> Schönes Bike und ich habe auch nix gegen Specialized Pellen... Was mich nur wundert ist warum am hinteren Laufrad die Speichen verdreht sind und warum ist da eine silberne drinne ? Ich habe früher zwar auch mal Laufräder mit verdrehten Speichen gebaut, hab's dann aber sein lassen weil die Dinger andauernd geknackt haben.




Had das LR mal günstig bekommen, als mir der Freilauf von einem anderen um die Ohren geflogen ist. Das mit den verdrehten Speichen ist halt echt bescheuert, aber es hält doch wider Erwarten ganz gut. Nur letztes Jahr ist mir eine Speiche gerissen und auf dem Dorf in Oberbayern war nur ne Silberne zu bekommen...


----------



## JAY-L (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem ArgonCC 9.8.






Gruß Max


----------



## schlammdiva (13. November 2006)

Schönes Bike, sieht alles sehr harmonisch aus


----------



## richtig (16. November 2006)

grussascha


----------



## Bayer (16. November 2006)

hammer!!!


----------



## nationrider (16. November 2006)

schick, hab´s vorher noch nicht in weiss gesehen.

ist das ein xl´er rahmen (wenn ja wie gross bist du?)
achja: was sind das für kurbeln, weiße middellburn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (16. November 2006)

Weiss rockt einfach Die Parts sind natürlich auch der Hammer.. 
"Ich will das Bike haben"*HEUL*


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. November 2006)

saugeil, nur wird das schwer so schön sauber zu halten sein


----------



## richtig (17. November 2006)

ich habs gleich geritten.... das sieht auch dreckig geil aus


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (17. November 2006)

M-Pire ist ja so schon geil, aber deins ist der Oberhammer


----------



## richtig (17. November 2006)

nationrider schrieb:


> schick, hab´s vorher noch nicht in weiss gesehen.
> 
> ist das ein xl´er rahmen (wenn ja wie gross bist du?)
> achja: was sind das für kurbeln, weiße middellburn...



xl (fällt aus wie m beim helius - eher klein) und ich bin 188cm. die kurbel ist eine weiße reverse mission von solid.

grussascha


----------



## Tim Simmons (17. November 2006)

sehr schönes M-Pire


----------



## Korbinator (19. November 2006)

Mahlzeit,

mein 2007er Helius FR wurde heute fertig und fuhr mit mir schon einmal um den Block. Trotz Sauwetter war´s schon ohne Fein-Setup sehr vielversprechend.

Guckstu:











Greetz


----------



## aco (23. November 2006)

Hier mal 'was ganz anderes: Eine Sonderanfertigung für Hünen mit 29"-Bereifung  
Ich hab' das Gerät schon seit ca. 18 Monaten und hab vor allen Dingen dem Falco versprochen mal ein Foto vom fertigen Bike zu schicken (Ich mach noch ein schöneres - versprochen).



http://www.x49.net/aco/Pics/Gesamtansicht-vL.jpg



http://www.x49.net/aco/Pics/Gesamtansicht-vV.jpg


----------



## dallo (25. November 2006)

Oh,, mein Gott!!!

du bist 2meter siebzig groß! ..wie gut dass es wen gibt der dir solch einen Rahmen baut..
Ne, Spaß beiseite: Wie groß bist du, und tun dir nicht die Glocken beim fahren weh, wenn die Sattelspitze so nach oben ragt? Oder sagt die Gabel sehr viel mehr ein als der Hinterbau beim aufsitzen?


----------



## aco (29. November 2006)

@dallo
Ich bin 2.09m und ja, diese Sattelaufnahme ist ungünstig - lässt sich nicht in der Neigung verstellen - oder ich bin zu dämlich das zu erkennen.

Generell hab ich noch keine Probleme gemerkt, aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur besonders leidensfähig. 
Ich hatte allerdings sowieso vor, dies zu ändern und mir ggf. eine andere Aufnahme zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san-miguel (29. November 2006)

Geiles Teil, ich bin "nur" 2m und find es prima dass es Nicolai gibt wo auch solche Wünsche erfüllt werden!!!
Sehr harmonischer Aufbau, dem siehst Du das 4x design nur auf dem Parkplatz an, dafür brauchst Du das Teil nicht abzuschliesen, kann sowieso niemand wegfahren (grins). Einzig, lass die Gabel dringend schwarz lackieren.


----------



## schaumat (30. November 2006)

Hab Dich erwischt!
Naja, irgendwann mußtest Du ja mal hier auftauchen.... Nicolai verpflichtet eben...

Grüße an die Familie! 
Hoffe wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr und machen mal den Spessart unsicher!

(Ps: Das mit der Gabelfarbe stimmt natürlich - oder wirst Du vom ADAC gesponsort? )

Grüße von M&M


----------



## aco (30. November 2006)

Hey Matze! Was für eine Überraschung! 

Lackieren?! Na ich lass mir mal 'was durch den Kopf gehen. Abgesehen davon kann man die Farbe aktuell nach spätestens 10 Minuten sowieso nicht mehr erkennen .

Spessart: An mir/uns solls nicht liegen - haben aber vollstes Verständnis für Eure Situation.


----------



## Mucki (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi Freaks, hier hab ich auch ma wieder Updates meiner Nicolais...

Mein Argon FR, jetzt allerdings mit Speedneedle, Thomson Stütze und Rohloff am Heck.
Und mein 2MXTB im Downhill Setup.

Mit besten Grüßen, der Mucki


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Dezember 2006)

Mein Helius CC mit FR-Rohrsatz / FR-Hinterbau ist jetzt (fast) fertig.
Ist schon das 2007er Modell.
Es fehlen nur noch Flaschenhalter, Crud-Catcher und etwas Lenkerband für die Barends.

Die erste Probefahrt war sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## waldwemmser (11. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen. hier mal 2 photos von meiner hilde.


----------



## Testmaen (11. Dezember 2006)

waldwemmser schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. hier mal 2 photos von meiner hilde.



Die wilde Hilde. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## PT alberto (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey, I´m portuguese. I have a Nicolai UFO ST and i love it!! 

 http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1117731/

 http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1117730/

 http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1117729/

Bye

P.s. I´m going to put the fork TOTEM 2-STEP


----------



## Fredster (12. Dezember 2006)

@PT alberto

a nice bike!
It´ll be a good decision, upgrading your fork with a Totem.
I think, it will fit perfectly to your UFO-ST.
Have fun with it!


best regards,

Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Die wilde Hilde. Sieht gut aus!



 ja finde ich auch,-  

zumindest keine keller fotos wie die weiter oben^^^^ 


PS: Alberto sein U-ST ist aber auch very nice,- und bald mit der Totem bestimmt suuuper!


----------



## Korbinator (13. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zumindest keine keller fotos wie die weiter oben^^^^



Ey...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Ey...



warum ey  
hab doch recht...


----------



## Korbinator (13. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum ey
> hab doch recht...



Mein Keller ist bei der momentanen Wetterlage sicher der bessere Platz, um ein so edles Stück Ingenieurskunst auszustellen.


----------



## aco (13. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum ey
> hab doch recht...



Wo steht das? Es soll Menschen geben, denen ist das gerade mal egal.

Übrigens: Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2006)

aco schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Es soll Menschen geben, denen ist das gerade mal egal.
> 
> Übrigens: Wer im Glashaus sitzt...




ohh sorry ertappt   


jedoch sind meine bike bilder alle draussen gemacht worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (15. Dezember 2006)

Öh, ich denke Meister Khujand meint wohl mich...

Naja weiste, ich hatte einfach keine Lust bei regen und 3° in den Wald zu radeln und dann dort im dicksten Siff Bilder zu machen ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2006)

Mucki schrieb:


> Öh, ich denke Meister Khujand meint wohl mich...
> 
> Naja weiste, ich hatte einfach keine Lust bei regen und 3° in den Wald zu radeln und dann dort im dicksten Siff Bilder zu machen ;-)



unter anderem auch dich Mucki.
peile es nicht wie man so schöne räder im keller knipst,- und dann veröffentlicht. 

jedoch kann ich dein argument auch ein wenig verstehen. 



schluss jetzt mit "unterhaltungen"  sonst werden hier wieder "rote karten" verteilt ! ! !


----------



## richtig (15. Dezember 2006)

naja, i.m.h.o. ist ein gang in die bluebox des fotografen um die ecke aber dafür etwas überzogen 





besser posen kann ansonsten nur ER    













grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2006)

richtig  
ein Pic im tanga fehlt mir noch.


----------



## aco (15. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schluss jetzt mit "unterhaltungen"  sonst werden hier wieder "rote karten" verteilt ! ! !



Keine Angst, von mir nicht mehr. Ich habe Dir meinen Standpunkt erklärt - damit ist für mich die Sache gegessen.


----------



## Korbinator (15. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> richtig
> ein Pic im tanga fehlt mir noch.



Dann ist der hier genau das Richtige für Dich:
http://www.string-emil.de


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2006)

aco schrieb:


> Keine Angst, von mir nicht mehr. Ich habe Dir meinen Standpunkt erklärt - damit ist für mich die Sache gegessen.



nein von dir natürlich nicht,- 

 du kannst keine veranlassungen treffen,- um threads zu schliessen.


----------



## aco (15. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein von dir natürlich nicht,-
> 
> du kannst keine veranlassungen treffen,- um threads zu schliessen.



Ich kann mich auch nicht errinnern, dieses jemals gefordert resp. gedacht zu haben?!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hab mal die neuen Bilder vom Rahmen und den Parts in meine Gallerie gesetzt !!!

schaut mal vorbei


----------



## DHJack (16. Dezember 2006)

Morgen Leute!

Hier ist ma mein noch nicht ganz fertiges, erstes Nicolai!
Gebt bitte ma nen paar wertungen ab!





gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (16. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst dein Stück Holz noch ein Loch tiefer einschrauben, dann gibt es noch ein Bisschen mehr federweg 
Ehrlich, schöner Aufbau. Die Komponenten siehen sinnvoll aus.


----------



## Fredster (17. Dezember 2006)

roelant schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Stück Holz noch ein Loch tiefer einschrauben, dann gibt es noch ein Bisschen mehr federweg



Jaja, der gute alte "Woodland Classic". Is doch immer noch der Beste unter den neuartigen Federelementen. Der rockt. 

Schöner Rahmen, was soll denn dann als Dämpferupgrade reinkommen?

Größe ?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2006)

aco schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht errinnern, dieses jemals gefordert resp. gedacht zu haben?!



war auch nur an den "chef" hier gerichtet,- 

is ja auch egal jetzt.


----------



## miss nicolai (18. Dezember 2006)

race-dog schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mal anfangen mit einer Bildgalerie von Nicolai.
> Bin es leid im Fotoarchiv zu suchen. Postet doch mal eure Bikes.
> 
> Am besten mit Bezeichnung und Baujahr.
> ...



menöÖ...ich krieg meine schönheit nich hoch geladen könnt ihr mir helfen..???

nicolai ufo ds 2005 mein babyyyy...


----------



## machero (18. Dezember 2006)

miss nicolai schrieb:


> menöÖ...ich krieg meine schönheit nich hoch geladen könnt ihr mir helfen..???



bitteschön


----------



## Fredster (19. Dezember 2006)

Wow, Todes-porno,

is ja die absolute Abschlepper-Karre, mein Gott !! Nur vom Feinsten.

Brauchste nur noch nen Gepäckträger, damit du eine Süße mitnehmen kannst.  


Was sind das für Laufräder ?


----------



## DHJack (19. Dezember 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Jaja, der gute alte "Woodland Classic". Is doch immer noch der Beste unter den neuartigen Federelementen. Der rockt.
> 
> Schöner Rahmen, was soll denn dann als Dämpferupgrade reinkommen?
> 
> Größe ?



Naja der Dämpfer den ich erstmal bekomme is gerade im Service.
Wäre dann über den Winter/Frühling nen X Fusion.
Im sommer kommt dann wohl nen DHX Air rein und Oro's vo+hi  
Is größe L! Bin mal gespannnt wie das teil beim Freeriden geht!

gruß Jens


----------



## miss nicolai (19. Dezember 2006)

machero schrieb:


> bitteschön




wowww...soooo gross dankeschöÖn...
janz lieben dicken grinser...


----------



## miss nicolai (19. Dezember 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Wow, Todes-porno,
> 
> is ja die absolute Abschlepper-Karre, mein Gott !! Nur vom Feinsten.
> 
> ...




hmmm...dankeschön is och mein baby meine schönheit...
mein jaaaanzer stolz...
dobel track..felgen...
und ich bin nich lesbisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (19. Dezember 2006)

miss nicolai schrieb:


> [...]
> und ich bin nich lesbisch...



???


----------



## Splash (19. Dezember 2006)

richtig schrieb:


> ???


Ich glaube das war bezogen auf


Fredster schrieb:


> Brauchste nur noch nen Gepäckträger, damit du eine Süße mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## miss nicolai (19. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war bezogen auf




janz genau...danke für deine erklärung..


----------



## Kerschi (19. Dezember 2006)

Der Fredster war wohl so derartig vom Bike geblendet das er Deinen Nick MISS Nicolai nicht mehr beachtet hat... 

Na dann viel Spass mit dem edlen Bike.


----------



## Fredster (20. Dezember 2006)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Der Fredster war wohl so derartig vom Bike geblendet das er Deinen Nick MISS Nicolai nicht mehr beachtet hat...



Ich gebe zu, da hat jemand sehr viel mehr Durchblick im Geschlechter-Dschungel als ich. Ich bewundere Dich ;-)

Viel Spass mit dem Bike  

Fred


----------



## sooman (20. Dezember 2006)

muss noch Leitungen kürzen und mir wohl en Sram Schaltwerk holen, da das 105er gerne Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe aufnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2006)

U-ST ist ganz ok.  


abzüglich:

x grässlicher kettenstrebenschutz.
x schlechtes rumpelkammerfoto.



ps: @ miss nicolai 
 dein U-DS ist ma klasse.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2006)

made by guru39 
das  nen ich mal handwerkskunst.


----------



## richtig (20. Dezember 2006)

bitte unbedingt sattelmodell preisgeben. der nisene ist es nicht oder?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> made by guru39
> das  nen ich mal handwerkskunst.


Cooles Teil, aber wo du auch gern mal Abzüge verteilst:

Afkleber an der Gabel???


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2006)

saintvsdiabolus 
nur zur info,- das da oben ist nicht mein U-ST.  

hier gehts zu meinem--->  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...4/ppuser/18334/sortby/l/sorttime/999/way/desc


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> saintvsdiabolus
> nur zur info,- das da oben ist nicht mein U-ST.
> 
> hier gehts zu meinem--->  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...4/ppuser/18334/sortby/l/sorttime/999/way/desc


 
Weiß ich doch!!!


----------



## miss nicolai (20. Dezember 2006)

sooman schrieb:


> muss noch Leitungen kürzen und mir wohl en Sram Schaltwerk holen, da das 105er gerne Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe aufnimmt.



  is ja auch voll der sonnenschein...ich bin begeistert...

hmmm...echt zum verlieben....


----------



## miss nicolai (20. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> U-ST ist ganz ok.
> 
> 
> abzüglich:
> ...



dankeschön...steckt viel arbeit drin..und nu is sie fast fertig meine

schöÖnheiT...janz stolz glotz...


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Dezember 2006)

miss nicolai schrieb:


> hmmm...dankeschön is och mein baby meine schönheit...
> mein jaaaanzer stolz...
> dobel track..felgen...
> und ich bin nich lesbisch...



geiles bike, aber die double track felgen würde ich gegen leichtere tauschen


----------



## miss nicolai (20. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> geiles bike, aber die double track felgen würde ich gegen leichtere tauschen



jo hab ich noch vor in moment hat die schönheiT 17kg...
is scho janz ok...oder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (20. Dezember 2006)

sooman schrieb:


> muss noch Leitungen kürzen und mir wohl en Sram Schaltwerk holen, da das 105er gerne Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe aufnimmt.



war das mal meins


----------



## sooman (20. Dezember 2006)

jop war mal deins, bin ja mal gespannt auf deine neue Kiste wenn se fertig ist. Hast ja keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut


----------



## DantexXx (20. Dezember 2006)

@richtig

der sattel ist ein titec berserkr

@saintvs diabolus

aufkleber auf der gabel kommen natürlich noch runter


----------



## schlammdiva (21. Dezember 2006)

@ miss nicolai

endlich noch ein Mädel mit einem Bike in meiner Farbe und dann noch so ein schönes.


----------



## miss nicolai (21. Dezember 2006)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> @ miss nicolai
> 
> endlich noch ein Mädel mit einem Bike in meiner Farbe und dann noch so ein schönes.



  dankeschön..war ne weile auf einer anderen seite da waren sie sehr komisch..bin durch ein kollegen hier her...

was fährst du alles..??
und wo..??


----------



## schlammdiva (21. Dezember 2006)

@ miss nicolai

ich fahre hauptsächlich cc und Touren mit meinem Helius CC.
Grundlagentraining auf der Straße (Corratec Shape two) und dann noch CC-Touren mit dem Tandem. Männe lenkt und ich bin Stokker. Macht tierisch Spass im Wald.
Das Ganze im Siegerland.

Wo und wie legst du los?


----------



## jerko (21. Dezember 2006)

das glaub ich..


----------



## WODAN (24. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
hier nun mein neues Helius FR 2007, Gabel und Dämpfer werden noch nächstes Jahr getauscht, weiß aber noch nicht gegen was  







Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike SL

Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset

Vorbau: Syntace VRO, Größe S

Lenker: Syntace Vector DH

Griffe: ODI Roughe Schraubgriffe

Sattel: Flite

Sattelstütze: Thomson

Schalthebel: Rohloff 14 Gang

Bremshebel: Magura Louise FR

Bremsen: Magura Louise FR, 210mm Scheibe vorne und 190mm hinten

Vorderradnabe: Hügi FR, 20mm Steckachse

Hinterradnabe: Rohloff Speedhub

Felgen: Mavic D729

Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert

Schläuche: Schwalbe DH

Kurbel: Race Face Northshore XS,  175mm lang, ISIS, Compakt Lochkreis

Kettenblatt: Race Face DH, 40 Zähne

Kettenführung:  Rohloff

Innenlager: Race Face ISIS Signature Series

Pedale: Shimano PD-M545


Dann Frohe Weihnachten !!!

Gruß


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

da haste dir einen guten Freerider zusammen gebaut 
also ich würde mir einen Fox DHX 5.0 und ne Marzocchi 66 verbauten  


Ich wünsche allen in diesem Forum:

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (24. Dezember 2006)

Jau Bernd, dann ist ja Alles klar für Dienstag! Guter Kontrast zum Cannondale-Club, der einem hier im Taunus ständig in die Quere kommt... 

Bis Dienstag, den Rest hatten wir ja schon per Mail


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier nun mein neues Helius FR 2007, Gabel und Dämpfer werden noch nächstes Jahr getauscht, weiß aber noch nicht gegen was
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Wodan,

ist ja fast genauso ausgerüstet wie mein Hobel ... sehr schön !

Wie ich gesehen habe hast du die Schaltzüge am Unterrohr 'fest' eingebaut und nicht die lose Verlegung mit den Kabelhaltern von Nicolai gewählt.
Hab das bei mir diese Woche auch mal getestet, allerdings hat die Leichtgängigkeit der Schaltung darunter sehr gelitten, so dass ich jetzt wieder bei den Nicolai Kabelhaltern bin.

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen hier ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chridsche (24. Dezember 2006)

..gibt ja wohl kaum ein besseres Alibi als Weihnachten...
mein neues ´06er Helius

Frohes Fest


----------



## Splash (24. Dezember 2006)

gibts die Bilder evtl auch was grösser? man erkennt so wenig ...


----------



## chridsche (25. Dezember 2006)

...und nochmal ne nummer größer


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Dezember 2006)

machero schrieb:


> bitteschön


@miss nicolai:

Hi.
Super Karre! 
Empfehle dir aber auch die Laufräder zu wechseln. Kannst so noch sicher knapp 0,5 kg sparen (und das noch an rotierender Masse). Wird sich positiv auf's Fahrverhalten auswirken.
Ansonsten echt nice... 
...vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr wieder in Winterberg.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2006)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...und nochmal ne nummer größer



Moin,
ich sehe Silber liegt stark im Trend  
Was wiegt denn das gute Stück so?
Meines ist momentan bei 17,5 kg!  

Gruß


----------



## Splash (25. Dezember 2006)

Das silberne ist wirklich chic. Nur der Bogen am Schaltwerk würde mich von der Optik stören. Macht aber sonst einen recht parktauglichen Eindruck


----------



## miss nicolai (25. Dezember 2006)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @miss nicolai:
> 
> Hi.
> Super Karre!
> ...




ein wunderschöÖnes lebkuchen haLLoO...
dankeschön...schön sowas von dir zu lesen...janz rot werd....
mit den reifen habe ich auch noch vor..habe mir aber erstma den dämpfer jehollt...demnächst kommen neue reifen...
ich hoffe das wir uns in wb sehen...werde gleich das erste weekend da sein wenns auf macht...mir fehlt das fahren echt... 

janz liebe grinsegrüsSE 
und noch schöÖne feiertage....


----------



## nationrider (25. Dezember 2006)

frohe weihnachten euch sportsfreunden!!!

finde das helius in silber eloxal auch sehr schick 
@wotan:
ne 66 würde ich nicht reinpacken da die zu hoch baut, würde eher 
ne z1 oder ne fox o.ä. wählen, je nach geldbeutel...

bei dem zweiten helius fr versteh ich die kettenführung nicht ganz
für den park ok, aber sonst schränkt man den einsatzbereich dieses
allroundwerkzeuges doch ganz schön ein oder?


----------



## chridsche (25. Dezember 2006)

@wodan:
liegt jetzt bei knapp über 17kg
@nationrider:
1 kb ist erstmal übergangsweise, hab mein ufo vorläufig lahmgelegt.
schließlich ist hamburg ja nicht sonderlich gut mit parks ausgestattet


----------



## roelant (25. Dezember 2006)

@Wodan: Wie wäre es mit eine Magura Wotan dran? Und mit DHX-Air dämpfer? Sonst funktioniert ein DT190L bei mir ausgezeichnet...
Weiter scheint es eine sehr starke Afbau zu sein... Gratuliere. Und 1 kg ist nicht so viel, in 2 Stunden fahren saufe ich 1.5 liter Wsser weg... 1 kg mehr oder weniger... Mein Helius ist 16.6 kg schwer, aber ohne Rohloff, und mit leichte Dämpfer.


----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2006)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> finde das helius in silber eloxal auch sehr schick
> @wotan:
> ne 66 würde ich nicht reinpacken da die zu hoch baut, würde eher
> ne z1 oder ne fox o.ä. wählen, je nach geldbeutel...



Nabend!

Wenn es nach dem Geldbeutel geht, kommt eine Starrgabel rein  
Eine 66 wird es definitiv nicht, da mein Helius eher in Richtung Enduro/Freeride gehen soll (oh mein Gott, wie hasse ich diese neu-deutschen Begriffe)  
Also in deutsch: ich will damit Touren auf kleinen Waldpfaden mit technisch hohem Anspruch fahren und vielleicht sogar nächstes Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung. Für den DH-Park habe ich ein anderes Spaßgerät aus dem Hause Nicolai  



			
				roelant schrieb:
			
		

> @Wodan: Wie wäre es mit eine Magura Wotan dran? Und mit DHX-Air dämpfer? Sonst funktioniert ein DT190L bei mir ausgezeichnet...
> Weiter scheint es eine sehr starke Afbau zu sein... Gratuliere. Und 1 kg ist nicht so viel, in 2 Stunden fahren saufe ich 1.5 liter Wsser weg... 1 kg mehr oder weniger... Mein Helius ist 16.6 kg schwer, aber ohne Rohloff, und mit leichte Dämpfer.



Wotan wäre schon fein, nur brauche ich dann wieder einen neuen Bremssattel (da Louise FR mit langem Arm) und laut Magura Homepage gibt es für meinen Sattel keinen passenden Adapter auf 210mm Scheiben für Postmount  
Bei den neuen Marzocchi hätte ich allerdings das gleiche Problem.

Daher tendiere ich momentan für eine Fox 36, vielleicht klappt es ja günstig bei ebay.

Noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag! Morgen geht's erst einmal Biken! 
Die Pike fährt sich gar nicht so schlimm in dem Bike, trotz vollem Federwegseinstellung im Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2006)

miss nicolai schrieb:


> ein wunderschöÖnes lebkuchen haLLoO...
> dankeschön...schön sowas von dir zu lesen...janz rot werd....
> mit den reifen habe ich auch noch vor..habe mir aber erstma den dämpfer jehollt...demnächst kommen neue reifen...
> ich hoffe das wir uns in wb sehen...werde gleich das erste weekend da sein wenns auf macht...mir fehlt das fahren echt...
> ...


Hi.
Auf Winterberg hab' ich auch schon voll Bock!
Fährst du denn momentan gar nicht? Wir fahren eigentlich immer. Bauen zur Zeit sogar wieder 'nen cremigen Trail.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## miss nicolai (27. Dezember 2006)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Auf Winterberg hab' ich auch schon voll Bock!
> Fährst du denn momentan gar nicht? Wir fahren eigentlich immer. Bauen zur Zeit sogar wieder 'nen cremigen Trail.
> Gruß, Kiwi.



hellöÖ 
doch scho ein bisschen city und teuto. sonst nix...ich krieg ja keinen raus bei dem wetter.. 

hab scho viel von eurer strecke gehört war aber noch nie da..leider...
ich muss doch echt ma gucken kommen..
vielleicht am samstag..wenn ich meine leutz dazu bewegt krieg...

ich wünsch dir noch ein süpi schöÖnen abend..
dicke fette grinse grüsSE..bianca


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi Bianca.
Wir bauen momentan wieder 'nen ordentlichen Trail... dauert wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 Wochen, bis er einigermaßen "fertig" ist. Kommt auf die Witterung an. Könnt dann ja mal gerne rumkommen.
Ciao, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (28. Dezember 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wenn es nach dem Geldbeutel geht, kommt eine Starrgabel rein
> Eine 66 wird es definitiv nicht, da mein Helius eher in Richtung Enduro/Freeride gehen soll (oh mein Gott, wie hasse ich diese neu-deutschen Begriffe)
> ...





Marzocchi Z1 Anniversary!!!!!!


----------



## miss nicolai (28. Dezember 2006)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi Bianca.
> Wir bauen momentan wieder 'nen ordentlichen Trail... dauert wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 Wochen, bis er einigermaßen "fertig" ist. Kommt auf die Witterung an. Könnt dann ja mal gerne rumkommen.
> Ciao, Kiwi.





hellöÖÖ.... 
das werd ich auf alle fälle machen...werde die anderen scho
irgendwie überreden...

ich wünsche dir ein netten chaotischen rutsch ins neue

liebe grinse  grüsse bianca..


----------



## richtig (28. Dezember 2006)

hey leute, ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber ich guck hier täglich rein um schöne bikes zu sehen aber leider gibts hier nur ot unterhaltung. könnte mal wieder jmd. ein bike posten bitte?

grussascha


----------



## kitor (28. Dezember 2006)

kommt bald. wird schon dran geschraubt.....


----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2006)

Auch Updates? Bin bei ein paar Sachen in den letzten Zügen ...


----------



## roelant (28. Dezember 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> Marzocchi Z1 Anniversary!!!!!!



Die Farbe gefällt mir nicht aber der Gabel funktioniert wirklich wunderbar.


----------



## WODAN (28. Dezember 2006)

chorge schrieb:


> Marzocchi Z1 Anniversary!!!!!!



Ist nun doch eine MARZOCCHI  Z1 Light ETA aus 2006 geworden.
Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Bilder folgen


----------



## miss nicolai (28. Dezember 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ist nun doch eine MARZOCCHI  Z1 Light ETA aus 2006 geworden.
> Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> Bilder folgen



hellöö leuTzZ... 
also ich habe ja auch die z1 light 06
ich bin echt zu frieden mit ihr....
bei mein gewicht war es echt nich leicht wad für mich zu finden...
aber diese gabel is echt gut....


----------



## roelant (29. Dezember 2006)

Den Z1 Light ETA habe ich auch auf mein Helius FR!







Auch 100% zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (29. Dezember 2006)

seeehr schön.
gute farbwahl.


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2006)

roelant schrieb:


> Den Z1 Light ETA habe ich auch auf mein Helius FR!
> 
> 
> Auch 100% zufrieden



Schönes Bike  

Meine Z1 Light Eta ist zum Glück in Schwarz, paßt besser zu einem silber eloxierten Rahmen. Denke wird dann eine OEM Version sein  

Gruß


----------



## Splash (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Z1 Light ETA hätte ich mir auch besser geholt statt der Z1 Sport ETA. Mal gucken - evtl bekomme ich ja mal günstig eine oder wechsel kommendes Jahr auf die AM SL1 ...




^^ mein aktueller Stand -> als nächstes kommt eine Louise 2007 dran (sobald ich neue Fittings für die Stahlflex habe) und evtl ne Thomson Stütze oder so ...


----------



## jerko (31. Dezember 2006)

_
ich wünsch euch aLLen ein super schönen chaotischen netten

rutsch ins neue......_


----------



## carrom (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch.


----------



## andy_FAF (31. Dezember 2006)

So es ist mal wieder vollständig aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2006)

andy_FAF schrieb:


> So es ist mal wieder vollständig aufgebaut



Schönes Bike, aber ist die Shiver nicht etwas labil für solch ein Bike?  
Bin über 1,5 Jahre eine 2005er Shiver SC gefahren und mit 210mm Scheibe hat sie sich beim bremsen extrem verzogen.  

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch Euch Allen!!!


----------



## miss nicolai (31. Dezember 2006)

andy_FAF schrieb:


> So es ist mal wieder vollständig aufgebaut



ohhh....das ois ja auch eine wunderschöÖÖÖne böse schöÖnheit....



nen supi schöÖnen rutsch für @LLe


----------



## Splash (31. Dezember 2006)

andy_FAF schrieb:


> So es ist mal wieder vollständig aufgebaut



Kann es sein, dass die Bremsscheibe vorne falsch rum ist?


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (31. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Bremsscheibe vorne falsch rum ist?



Ja, die Scheibe is falsch rum


----------



## Tillninjo (31. Dezember 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> Ja, die Scheibe is falsch rum



erst überlegen, dann posten!

grimeca scheiben sind zum beispiel andersherum montiert, als shimano, oder magura.

siehe an meinem nicolai bass fr:
vorne: shimano 203mm
hinten: grimeca 200mm, beide nach herstellerangaben montiert!


----------



## Schoschi (1. Januar 2007)

Also ich find das schon seltsam. Ich würde die Scheibe trotzdem "richtigrum" montieren. Das ist ja wie bei nem Gartentürchen bei dem man die Strebe spiegelverkehrt draufnagelt............


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2007)

Ich würde bei den Bremsscheiben auch eher der Richtung von Magura und den anderen namhaften Herstellern vertrauen, als von Grimeca. 
Gibt es die überhaupt noch ?  

Gruß


----------



## andy_FAF (1. Januar 2007)

aslo die vordere scheibe ist eine grimeca scheibe deswegen falsch rum 

aber der herrsteller wird sich schon seinen teil gedacht haben warum er die scheiben so montieren lässt und nicht "normal"

die orginal cleg scheiben sind dann wieder normal -> das versteh mal einer.......


----------



## The Passenger (1. Januar 2007)

andy_FAF schrieb:


> So es ist mal wieder vollständig aufgebaut



Top, sowas will ich auch noch 
Wieviel FW hast du hinten?


----------



## Kerschi (1. Januar 2007)

Meine noch aktuelle Ausbaustufe... Boxxer Team + Adapter für Gustav M 210 vorn liegt schon bereit.

Ich suche derzeit noch einen etwas leichteren Steuersatz und hänge zwischen Reset 118HD und Acros AH-07. Vielleicht hätte ja jemand nen Tip.


Ausserdem wünsch ich auch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr + viele schöne Bikeerlebnisse. 
Ich fang damit gleich morgen an und fahre mit ein paar Kumpls nach Bischofsmais - die haben keinen Schnee, also sind Wanderer und Biker willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Ich suche derzeit noch einen etwas leichteren Steuersatz und hänge zwischen Reset 118HD und Acros AH-07. Vielleicht hätte ja jemand nen Tip.



Moin,

King Steelset, fahre ich in meinen Nicolai DH und FR Bike  

Gruß


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Ich suche derzeit noch einen etwas leichteren Steuersatz und hänge zwischen Reset 118HD und Acros AH-07. Vielleicht hätte ja jemand nen Tip.
> .



Leichter als AH-07 wirst Du warscheinlich schwer finden. Der ist aber wirklich gut, gabe den selber als ceramic-Version in meinem Helius-FR ....


----------



## Kerschi (3. Januar 2007)

Das Steelset is Kult - aber es is nochmal teurer und auch schwerer wie der Reset Steuersatz. Den Reset hab ich im Helius DH und bin damit eigendlich sehr zufrieden. Ein Bekannter hat den Acros ins Spiel gebracht und der wäre halt billiger + leichter aber ob er auch gut ist ???
Als Ceramic-Version kenn ich den gar nicht. Ich dachte den gibts nur aus Alu und heut hat ein anderer Kumpl gemeint Alu is zwar sehr leicht aber auch weich und sollte ich den Steuersatz mal auspressen kann man den vergessen weil sich beim Ausschlagen die Hülsen verformen... aber wann macht man das schon...

Dann noch leider eine andere OT-Frage: Wie stellt man hier so große Fotos wie weiter oben ein denn ich würd gern ein größeres von meinem Bike reinstellen aber bei 50KB is über die Antwortfunktion schluss...??


----------



## abi1988 (3. Januar 2007)

extern verlinken zb http://imageshack.us/
ach und ich hab nen acros ah 15 der hält bsi jetzt eiwandfrei


----------



## Paiza (3. Januar 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Den Z1 Light ETA habe ich auch auf mein Helius FR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schickes Bike Hast du das Bike mal gewogen?? 

Die Farbkombi kenne ich irgendwo her^^


----------



## roelant (3. Januar 2007)

Es war ein Testbike für Franzosischen Magazin "Bike" von December 2006. Ich habe es aber seid Ende September schon, ist in Juli gebaut. 
Es ist vom Magazin bei 16.48 Kg gewogen, Grösse L. Das ist gar nicht schlecht, mit der starker Ausstattung:
Lenker: Race Face Diabolous
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolous
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolous
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Felgen: XM321 auf Marzocchi (vorne) und XT (hinten) Naben
Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA gabel (stahlfeder)
Magura LouiseFR
Fat Albert reifen: gibt bei Durchschlag hinten Reibung am Schaltzüge aber es hat noch nie Durchschlag gegeben  
DT190L mit 56mm Hub
Jetzt sind auch Time Z dran statt die Felt Backpedal vom foto.

Auf Wünsch (und mit ein Bisschen geld) konnte ich so 1 kg leichter bauen:  XT Kurbeln, Thomson Vorbau + Sattelstütze etc, Crossmax SX etc.
Aber ist das sinnvoll? In 3 stunden brauche ich 2 L Wasser... also 1 kg mehr oder weniger.  
Merkwürdigerweise habe ich 170mm Federweg hinten. Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, habe aber 4 Mal gemessen. Niemand hat dafür ein Erklärung...

Schönes Lambda


----------



## Kerschi (4. Januar 2007)

@ roelant:  Ich weis nicht auf wen sich das mit dem schönen Lambda bezieht - es ist auf dieser Seite kein Lambda abgebildet... mein Nicolai is ein M-Pire ST.

Vielleicht hat Dein Helius einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub als der Originaldämpfer verbaut und somit kommst Du auf 170mm Federweg. Dies würde dann auch erklären warum der Reifen so nah ans Sitzrohr kommt. Das derzeitige Gewicht find ich mit den Teilen sehr OK und würd nicht unbedingt was ändern wenn Du so zufrieden bist.

Welchen Steuersatz hast Du?


----------



## roelant (4. Januar 2007)

@Kerschi: Das ist ein Brave Monster. Das einzige Teil dass mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, es hat spiel. Chris King Steelset könnte es werden, oder ein Reset...
Das Lambda gehört Paiza, gleiche Farbkombi wie ich


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise habe ich 170mm Federweg hinten. Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, habe aber 4 Mal gemessen. Niemand hat dafür ein Erklärung...



hi roleant,

sorry, wenn ich da zweifel anmelde: aber der reifen ist so nah am sitzrohr, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass es 170mm sind. mein helius habe ich mal mit 24" bestückt (hinten) und da hatte ich knapp über 170mm. allerdings ist der reifen schon ein ganzes stück weiter vom sitzrohr entfernt:





wie hast dus denn gemessen?

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (4. Januar 2007)

@Richtig:
1) Sattel und Lenker auf gleichen Höhe gestellt
2) Velo umgekehrt
3) Höhe vom Hinterachse gemessen
4) Luft aus Dämpfer gelassen und Dämpfer zusammengepresst
5) Höhe vom Hinterachse gemessen mit zusammengepresste Dämpfer
6) Unterschied zwischen beide Höhen = Federweg

Habe es mehrermals wiedergemacht - immer das Gleiche. Fat Albert Reife reibt an bei leerem Dämpfer, aber nicht mit Nobby Nic 2.4...


----------



## Jocka79 (5. Januar 2007)

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer richtig fetten Farbe für mein UFO ST!!
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere ne gute Idee!!


----------



## Paiza (5. Januar 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer richtig fetten Farbe für mein UFO ST!!
> Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere ne gute Idee!!



Ich find das Ufo in Rot/Schwarz am geilsten Hauptrahmen Creme und der Hinterbau in Brau mit Orangenen Decals schaut auch gut aus!!

Warum fragst du andere?? Dir muss das Bike doch gefallen!! 

Als ich gesagt habe, dass ich mein Hauptrahme Weiss machen, habe die meisten Leute gesagt: "Lass es, sieht ******** aus"! Jetzt finden die meisten ihn geil


----------



## Condor (5. Januar 2007)

*dormantgrün!, weiße decals, hinterbau schwarz elox*


----------



## chris12 (5. Januar 2007)

im katalog ist ein saturn in psycho turquoise abgebildet. find ich extrem geil.

ebenfall sehr schön ist das kryptonight green auf dem argon.

den hinterbau würde ich in der gleichen farbe wie den hauptrahmen nehmen. oder evtl. passend zur gabel.

alles geschackssache.

ideen zur farbgestalltung gibts hier in verschiedenen beiträgen und auch ein paar in älteren nicolai katalogen.

hab sie hier in pdf form gefunden: http://www.whyex.com/


----------



## Jocka79 (5. Januar 2007)

Kann leider den Hinterbau nicht mehr elox machen!
Ist schon mal gepulvert gewesen!
Hab mir sagen lassen das mal mattes Pulver sch..... sauber kriegt!

Jap ein weißer Hauptrahmen sieht bestimmt gut aus!
Hab auch schon an weiß gedacht.....
...aber wenn schon nur mit einem matten schwarzen Heck!

Was ich auch sehr sehr fett finde ist Aircraft grau,weiße decals und ein matt schwarzes Heck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (5. Januar 2007)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ich find das Ufo in Rot/Schwarz am geilsten Hauptrahmen Creme und der Hinterbau in Brau mit Orangenen Decals schaut auch gut aus!!
> 
> Warum fragst du andere?? Dir muss das Bike doch gefallen!!
> 
> Als ich gesagt habe, dass ich mein Hauptrahme Weiss machen, habe die meisten Leute gesagt: "Lass es, sieht ******** aus"! Jetzt finden die meisten ihn geil



 *Mach mal ein Pic klar!!*


----------



## Kerschi (5. Januar 2007)

Ein Kumpl von mir hat das Ufo in teamrot/schwarz elox. Auf der Eurobike stand eins in orange/schwarz elox und das gefällt mir ganz gut.

Bist Du Dir sicher das man den Hinterbau nicht mehr eloxieren lassen kann?? Doppelt eloxieren geht nicht das weis ich aber wenn man den Lack ablaugt könnte doch eine eloxierung noch möglich sein... hab aber keinen konkreten Plan...

Einen eloxierten (=rauhen) Rahmen bekommt man sch... sauber - ein gepulverter - egal ob glänzend oder matt - ist viel leichter zu säubern da die Oberfläche glatt ist.

@ Paiza: Sag mal, ist Dein Wohnort in der Nähe von Siegen... an der A45?? Falls ja, da kommt mein M-Pire ST her.


----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2007)

Heisst der Fred heir eigentlich "Zeig was Du hast" oder "Schwatz drüber" ? Hey Leute .. ich mag mehr Bilder sehen ...


----------



## mgorg (6. Januar 2007)

Die billige Sattelstütze ist durch eine schwarze tune ersetzt worden. Bitte steinigt mich nicht , aber ich finde die Phaon passt ganz gut zum Argon FR .


----------



## WODAN (6. Januar 2007)

mgorg schrieb:


> Die billige Sattelstütze ist durch eine schwarze tune ersetzt worden. Bitte steinigt mich nicht , aber ich finde die Phaon passt ganz gut zum Argon FR .



Hi, schickes Zweirad!
Warum aber hast Du vorne die Rohloff Kettenführung verbaut, Du hast doch verschiebbare Ausfallenden am Argon FR  
Gruß


----------



## Paiza (6. Januar 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> *Mach mal ein Pic klar!!*



Ich mach bald bilder wenn mein Bike wieder von Nicolai zurück ist

@Kerschi
Ja, ca. 20km südlich von Siegen 

So sah mein Lambda aus als ich es gekauft habe 






und so jetzt(das Pic war schonmal drin):






Mittlerweile gibt es wieder ein paar Änderungen, wie z.B. Dämpfer, Griffe, Hr Felge&Nabe, Kefü optimiert und und und Achso, Sattel und Pedalen werden auch noch geändert!!


----------



## Jocka79 (6. Januar 2007)

Sieht echt richtig gut aus in weiß/schwarz!
Mal gucken, glaub ich knall mal am Dienstag zu Nicolai und hole mir etwas Anregung!

Wohne gleich umme Ecke...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein ufo-ds! Bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge!


----------



## andy_FAF (6. Januar 2007)

Evtl.. eine Kettebführung, 
aber so ohne mit dem kleinen blatt hat natürlich auch was 

aber sonst sehr schön


----------



## Paiza (6. Januar 2007)

@Meister-Dieter
Hast du Single Speed??? Sieht so aus!!!!

Wie über mir schon gesagt hat, Kefü wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (6. Januar 2007)

Paiza schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter
> Hast du Single Speed??? Sieht so aus!!!!
> 
> Wie über mir schon gesagt hat, Kefü wäre nicht schlecht



wozu dann das schaltwerk? da es ja eine schaltzug hat, sollte es nicht nur als kettenspanner dienen! 

ich denke, er hat eine rennradkassette!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Januar 2007)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> wozu dann das schaltwerk? da es ja eine schaltzug hat, sollte es nicht nur als kettenspanner dienen!
> 
> ich denke, er hat eine rennradkassette!
> 
> ...



Danke,endlich mal positive statements! 
Ist eine Rennradkassette (dura ace) drauf,damit die Übersetzung mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt harmoniert!
Kettenführung ist gerade im Bau,muß ich erst noch an das kleine Kb anpassen!


----------



## wowbagger (7. Januar 2007)

Servus,
so, mein Argon FR ist jetzt auch fertig, heute das erste Mal ausprobiert! 
und so sieht es aus:






[/url][/IMG]
mfg wowbagger


----------



## Dittmosher (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Nicolaifahrer:

hier mal mein kleines bmxtb:






[/url][/IMG]

Hoffe es gefällt euch?!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Danke,endlich mal positive statements!
> Ist eine Rennradkassette (dura ace) drauf,damit die Übersetzung mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt harmoniert!
> Kettenführung ist gerade im Bau,muß ich erst noch an das kleine Kb anpassen!




Ja Dieter
 du bist hier auch im NICOLAI Thread,- und nicht bei "eure-bikes"
hier bekommste auch sinvolle argumente,-  

 und nicht "sattelrunter" "gabeltraveln" und das übliche Kiddy geschwätz...


----------



## Splash (8. Januar 2007)

@wowbagger
Ist das bronze elox? So hell hab ich das bisher ned gesehen .. wirklich schön


----------



## cena (8. Januar 2007)

so, ich präsentiere mein UFO ST...






....nach der ersten längeren ausfahrt 

kommen demnächst nur noch andere bremsen dran (formula oro bianco antstatt die K18) und ne härtere feder, aber ansonsten lässt dich das 18,5kg-Gerät bis jetzt sehr nett fahren, denke nicht, dass sich das ändern wird solange es auch mal bergab geht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2007)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolaifahrer:
> 
> hier mal mein kleines bmxtb:
> 
> ...



Ist der Hammer,da gibt´s ja wohl nichts dran auszusetzen!


----------



## chridsche (8. Januar 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> sehr schick  , wobei ich die lyrik etwas übertrieben finde...
> 
> Gruß
> chridsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (8. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> so, ich präsentiere mein UFO ST...
> 
> ....kommen demnächst nur noch andere bremsen dran (formula oro bianco antstatt die K18) ......




hattest du irgendwelche probleme mit der k18 oder ist der wechsel rein optischer natur? die bremsleistung sollte doch bei beiden gleich sein, oder?


----------



## cena (8. Januar 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> hattest du irgendwelche probleme mit der k18 oder ist der wechsel rein optischer natur? die bremsleistung sollte doch bei beiden gleich sein, oder?


 
probleme überhaupt keine, aber die K18 kommen danach ans Hardtail, weil ich da sowieso neue Bremsen brauche - ich schmeiss die nicht runter weil ich die nicht gut finde ^^


----------



## Kerschi (8. Januar 2007)

Lauter schöne Bikes... das Argon is bronze eloxiert. Ich hab in BMais mal ein Helius ST in der Farbe gesehn und war sehr begeistert. Die Farbe ist recht selten da bronze/silber eloxal soweit ich weis immer Aufpreis kostet.

@ Paiza: Dein (altes) Lambda kenn ich aus ner Ebayauktion... und Du müsstest dann eigendlich auch mein M-Pire kennen denn das hab ich Anfang Dezember von jemandem aus Burbach der in der Strasse Giesenwiese wohnt gekauft.
Schöne Gegend dort zum Biken - sehr "hügelig".


----------



## kitor (8. Januar 2007)

Neues jahr, neues Bike!

High Definition Cruiser. Ja ich weiß, die Gabel baut zu hoch. 

Der Sattel dagegen soll so. 

In echt sieht´s noch besser aus, ist Ral 5018.


----------



## chridsche (8. Januar 2007)

schmuck!
wie hast du das "problem" mit der kefü gelöst?

Gruß Chridsche


----------



## wowbagger (8. Januar 2007)

> @wowbagger
> Ist das bronze elox? So hell hab ich das bisher ned gesehen .. wirklich schön



@splash
Ja, ist Bronze elox, war extra in Friedrichshafen auf der Messe zum anschauen weil ich mir nicht sicher war... aber das sieht soooo geil aus mit den Schweißnähten die sieht man da quasi in "natura".
Danke fürs Lob!
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (8. Januar 2007)

Moin, falls Du das mit dem innenlager usw aus dem anderen Thread meinst; Ich hab nun ein 121mm Octalink drin. Das langt, aber nur knapp.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (9. Januar 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Neues jahr, neues Bike!
> 
> High Definition Cruiser. Ja ich weiß, die Gabel baut zu hoch.
> 
> ...




wie groß sind die bremsscheiben ??? 100mm ???


----------



## richtig (9. Januar 2007)

@ncolai-ufo-ds: sag mal, gibts eigentlich schon bilder von deinem oberfetten ufo st 2007 in fertigem zustand? wenn nicht, dann mach schnell... ich kanns kaum erwarten.

grussascha


----------



## Paiza (9. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> @ Paiza: Dein (altes) Lambda kenn ich aus ner Ebayauktion... und Du müsstest dann eigendlich auch mein M-Pire kennen denn das hab ich Anfang Dezember von jemandem aus Burbach der in der Strasse Giesenwiese wohnt gekauft.
> Schöne Gegend dort zum Biken - sehr "hügelig".



Ich komme nicht direkt aus Burbach^^ Ich wohne in einem anderen Dorf was Lützeln heisst 

Leider kenne ich den Typ nicht.. Wenn ich ihn gekannt hätte, hätte ich vll das M-Pire 

@cena
Das Ufo ST ist mal sau geil von der Optik Ist der Frame Weiss???


----------



## cena (9. Januar 2007)

Paiza schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Das Ufo ST ist mal sau geil von der Optik Ist der Frame Weiss???


 
ja, ist verkehrsweiß. sollte auch genug auffallen, denn erikaviolett wäre mir zu extrem gewesen ;-)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Januar 2007)

cena, you made it to the pornicious bikes thread... =)


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (9. Januar 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> @ncolai-ufo-ds: sag mal, gibts eigentlich schon bilder von deinem oberfetten ufo st 2007 in fertigem zustand? wenn nicht, dann mach schnell... ich kanns kaum erwarten.
> 
> grussascha



hi,

mein bike hat schon den ersten ausritt hinter sich, und ihn auch bestanden  
es ist aber noch nicht so, wie ich es haben will und deshalb musst du bzw. die anderen forum user noch etwas warten


----------



## cena (9. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> cena, you made it to the pornicious bikes thread... =)


 
thx fürs posten - ich fühle mich geehrt ;-)


----------



## Kerschi (9. Januar 2007)

So, nun ein etwas größeres und schärferes Bild von meinem derzeitigen M-Pire. Steuersatz + Gabel ist immer noch nicht umgebaut... kommt noch.


----------



## Condor (9. Januar 2007)

endlich mal einer mitn gescheiten Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (10. Januar 2007)

geiles M-pire, thumb up


----------



## Paiza (10. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> So, nun ein etwas größeres und schärferes Bild von meinem derzeitigen M-Pire. Steuersatz + Gabel ist immer noch nicht umgebaut... kommt noch.




Das ist das Gerät aus Burbach.. Hast du noch was am Rahmen verändert oder war der schon so??

Schaut super geil, genau die farbkombi würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## kitor (10. Januar 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> wie groß sind die bremsscheiben ??? 100mm ???



Nein, die Größe gibt es gar nicht.

Solche Fragen lieber per PM stellen, ist sonst evtl peinlich  

Oder solltest Du Dich etwa am Stilmittel der Ironie versucht haben? Dann lieber erstmal etwas länger mit dem Thema MTB beschäftigen....Herr NICOLAI-UFO-DS....


----------



## Kerschi (11. Januar 2007)

@ Paiza:
Ich hab daran noch nicht viel verändert, nur Kleinigkeiten, Sattel, Bremse, Vorderreifen - so wie es da steht kam es zu 90% aus Burbach... hehe 

Der augenscheinlichste Umbau (Gabel, Steuersatz und evlt. ein etwas kleineres KB) kommt demnächst.


----------



## abi1988 (11. Januar 2007)

was für en kb isn das??? 42 aufwärts oder


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Januar 2007)

Is scho schee bis auf die ganze kleinen Aufkleber ;-)

Bin scho gespannt wenns die Boxxer drin hat.


----------



## Paiza (11. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Der augenscheinlichste Umbau (Gabel, Steuersatz und evlt. ein etwas kleineres KB) kommt demnächst.



Was für parts werden denn verbaut???


----------



## ziegi (11. Januar 2007)

Mann kann nie genug Nicolai's haben !

Helius FR mit magura, Thomson, Pike





Helius CC 2007 magura, Thomson, Easton, Revelations. Optimal fuer wenn es immer bergauf geht !






Gleich kommt ein Argon FR

Ich bin ein Nicolai Suechtige ;-)

ziegi


----------



## Kerschi (11. Januar 2007)

Eine Boxxer Team von 06 in schwarz hab ich schon da - ebenso Adapter + 210er Scheibe für die Gustav M.

Einen anderen Steuersatz suche ich noch... schwanke immer noch zwischen Acros und Reset.

Das Kettenblatt ist ein - haltet euch fest - 46er. Groß aber das bleibt zunächst mal verbaut und wird getestet.


Was meint Ihr... Aufkleber dranlassen oder runter? Sehn die wirklich nicht so toll aus? Die Aufkleber sind halt ein bissl Schutz und verdecken ausserdem 2-4 "unschöne" Stellen wo der Lack beschädigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (11. Januar 2007)

Nach meiner meinung, Aufkleber weg...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Eine Boxxer Team von 06 in schwarz hab ich schon da - ebenso Adapter + 210er Scheibe für die Gustav M.
> 
> Einen anderen Steuersatz suche ich noch... schwanke immer noch zwischen Acros und Reset.
> 
> ...





wer zum teufel brauch in D. ein 46er KB    
 oder fährst du jährlich zum Kamikaze DH nach amerika  

bevor ich die macken vom lack mit irgendwelchen stickern abklebe,-
kaufe ich mir im autozubehör nen lackstift in der passenden farbe...


----------



## roelant (12. Januar 2007)

Edit: entschuldigung, falsch gelesen 

Ums gut zu machen:
HeliusFR von "diezweivonnebenan", gesehen auf www.traildevils.ch


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Edit: entschuldigung, falsch gelesen
> 
> Ums gut zu machen:
> HeliusFR von "diezweivonnebenan", gesehen auf www.traildevils.ch



Koi-Fisch  
 hat aber was...


----------



## ziegi (12. Januar 2007)

Cool Farben, haben Nicolai das gemacht ?

ziegi


----------



## Paiza (12. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt ist ein - haltet euch fest - 46er. Groß aber das bleibt zunächst mal verbaut und wird getestet.




 Bischen sehr gross!! Ich bin mal mit einem 42er gefahren und das war schon zu gross!!!

Wenn du einen kennst der eine Boxxer Team 06 verkaufen möchte, meld dich bitte mal über Pm Die Shiver ist zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (16. Januar 2007)

Bekommt man die schicken EASTON-KLEBER auch einzeln?? 
Hab nen EASTON-RAHMEN (kein Nicolai) wo ursprünglich auch mal son Kleber drauf war - nachdem der erste zerrissen war bekam ich auf Garantie einen neuen - dann leider ohne EASTON-KLEBER. Hat mich schon immer gewurmt!!
Also woher nehmen??


----------



## schlammdiva (16. Januar 2007)

@ DaMudda

Ja, die Aufleber kannst du bei Nicolai bestellen. Einen kompletten Satz für einen Nicolai-Rahmen (mit Easton Aufklebern) auf jeden Fall, ob auch einzeln einfach Falco fragen.


----------



## uphillking (16. Januar 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ohne Worte)


----------



## DaMudda (16. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ohne Worte)



Iiiiiiihhhhhh!!!


----------



## Kerschi (17. Januar 2007)

Das KB hab nicht ich verbaut... war schon so.

@ Paiza: Ich hab grad hier ne nagelneue Boxxer Team neben dem Schreibtisch stehn... die kommt aber in mein Bike 


Wegen Aufkleber gibts sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Da ich auch Aufkleber von Firmen drauf hab die mir so manches kostenlos zukommen ließen bleiben die erst mal.


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ohne Worte)



 ach du schoiße!!!! wat`n das! :kotz:


----------



## limestone (18. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ohne Worte)



...das "Ding" könnt ihr sogar kaufen. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-F...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## metzger06 (18. Januar 2007)

WOW 
NP. 7000  ganz schön weit hergeholt


----------



## Speedpower (18. Januar 2007)

So, mal meine neues Schätzchen grad fertig geworden, aber aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht richtig getestet ;( 
Ein paar Sachen werden aber noch geändert...

Gruß Jens


----------



## wosch (18. Januar 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> So, mal meine neues Schätzchen grad fertig geworden, aber aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht richtig getestet ;(
> Ein paar Sachen werden aber noch geändert...
> 
> Gruß Jens



Hallo,

ein sehr schönes Teil. Die älteren Hinterbauten mit den geraden streben sehen viel besser aus als die runden neuen. Super auch die Avid Bremsen. Glückwunsch für dieses Bike!
Was hast du mit den Gegenhaltern am Oberrohr gemacht?

Liebe Grüße
Wosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (18. Januar 2007)

Danke! Die wurden vom Vorbesitzer des Rahmens sehr unsauber abgedremelt, ich hab die Reste ordentlich verschliffen und in dem Zuge auch gleich die Cantisockel hinten entfernt. Jetzt muss ich mir noch rigendwas für die zuverlegung einfallen lassen, gefällt mir so noch nicht wirklich!

Gruß Jens


----------



## wosch (19. Januar 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Danke! Die wurden vom Vorbesitzer des Rahmens sehr unsauber abgedremelt, ich hab die Reste ordentlich verschliffen und in dem Zuge auch gleich die Cantisockel hinten entfernt. Jetzt muss ich mir noch rigendwas für die zuverlegung einfallen lassen, gefällt mir so noch nicht wirklich!
> 
> Gruß Jens



Hallo,

eventuell geht es mit Magura-Leitungsclips (Stück für 3,50) unter dem Oberrohr geklebt(!) und durchgehendem Schaltzug. Kann aber auch sein, dass das nicht richtig hält.
Perfekt wäre: Rahmen einschicken, um Gegenhalter anschweißen zu lassen (möglichst unter Oberrohr und Bohrungen in Knotenbleche am Steuerrohr machen lassen, was die neueren Rahmen alle haben.)
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Farbton? Der sieht ja atemberaubend aus!

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## DerMarshal (19. Januar 2007)

limestone schrieb:


> ...das "Ding" könnt ihr sogar kaufen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-F...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




genial ist auch die beschreibung, verkaufsagentur ok, aber ne "Doppelbrückenfedergabel von Schocktherapie" oder ein "Federbein von Nokon"; soweit sollten die bei ner 7000 schätzung doch mal nach sehen


----------



## Speedpower (19. Januar 2007)

@Wosch
Wenn dann werde ich das selber machen, wird sonst zu teuer.  Habe schon überlegt auf der Unterseite vom Oberrohr 2,5mm Löcher zu Bohren, da M3 Gewinde reinzuschneiden und Halter einzudrehen. 2 Kleine Löcher sollten da eigentlich die Stbilität nich beeinflussen denke ich!
Die Farbe ist sozusagen Grundierungs Grau  Ich hab den Rahmen nachdem ich ihn abgebeizt hatte grundiert und das Grau der Grundierung gefiel mir so gut dass ich es so gelassen hab und nur noch mit Klarlack versiegelt habe..

Jens


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (21. Januar 2007)

Hi @ all,
hier mal ein kleines Update vom Bike meiner Freundin. Winterzeit ist halt Bastelzeit..........


----------



## Paiza (21. Januar 2007)

Deine Freundin hat ein sehr schönes Bike!! Der Sattel passt gut zum Rahmen..

Das Camo habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## nationrider (21. Januar 2007)

würd eher sagen: winter ist rastazeit 
schick der girlie-look  , hoffe deine kleine trägt dreadlocks....


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (21. Januar 2007)

@ Paiza 
Ist eine eigene Zusammenstellung meiner Freundin. Hat sie bei Kalle so ausgesucht. Der Lackieren hat fast gekotzt als er es gehört hat. Aber hinterher fand er es auch gut.  

@ nationrider
ne keine dreadlocks aber dafür rote Haare


----------



## roelant (22. Januar 2007)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> ne keine dreadlocks aber dafür rote Haare



Wow das sollte gut passen!
Ist das ein alter Helius FR mit Helius CC hinterbau? Oder ein Helius CC mit extra Verstärlung am Steuerrohr?
Sehr schoener Aufbau. Ein Diabolus vorbau ist vieilleicht aber ein bisschen "zu stabil" für so ein Bike? Auf jeden Fall sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> So, mal meine neues Schätzchen grad fertig geworden, aber aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht richtig getestet ;(
> Ein paar Sachen werden aber noch geändert...
> 
> Gruß Jens



total schönes BASS,- 
immer noch ein sorglos fully... 

schade ,- das es "NUR" Lackiert und nicht gepulvert ist...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2007)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> @ Paiza
> Ist eine eigene Zusammenstellung meiner Freundin. Hat sie bei Kalle so ausgesucht. Der Lackieren hat fast gekotzt als er es gehört hat. Aber hinterher fand er es auch gut.
> 
> @ nationrider
> ne keine dreadlocks aber dafür rote Haare





zu mir kommen auch immer ein paar typen mit freundin,- und fragen nach dies und jenem...

Artur."hast du mal" Artur "kannst du mal"  

 meist haben die typen IMMER ein hammer bike dabei,- was total durchgepimpt ist,- die freundin fährt natürlich auf BAUMARKT fully,-
 nachdem das durchgepimpte bike von mir noch nen lezten schliff bekommt,-
wird bei der freundin am bike,-  aus zeitgründen nichts eingestellt... 

es heisst immer,- "jaa für die reicht es alle male"... 

auf meine frage:- "wohin fahrt ihr beide jetzt". ?

kommt immer: "auf die halde ein biscken DH fahren mit freundin".


----------



## Speedpower (22. Januar 2007)

@KHUJAND
Mach rein garnichts dass das Rad nur Lackiert ist  Ist mit 2K Autolack gemacht sollte also ein bisschen halten und da ich das selber mache kostet mich so eine Lackierung nicht einmal 10 und wenn die zerkratzt ist gibts halt was neues und ich freu mich dass ich mal was andere habe 

Jens


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Januar 2007)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> hier mal ein kleines Update vom Bike meiner Freundin. Winterzeit ist halt Bastelzeit..........


Sehr, sehr geil...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (22. Januar 2007)

made by SaintVsDiabolus
Das UFO DS von meinem Kumpel. Die Farbe CandyRed ist supergeil, kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht so rüber. Aufbau ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, da kommt noch ein neuer Sattel, neu Pedalen ran und der blöde Plastik-Ring ab.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo 

Ich bin der neue ich komme jetzt öfter  

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich wollte auch endlich hier mitmachen.

Und noch mal Dank an die Herrschaften von Nicolai die fast 3 Wochen zu früh geliefert haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Update von meinem Helius FR 2007:

Marzocchi Z1 light ETA
Magura Gustav M Bremssattel







Gruß


----------



## kitor (26. Januar 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kleiner Update von meinem Helius FR 2007:
> 
> Marzocchi Z1 light ETA
> Magura Gustav M Bremssattel
> ...



schick schick,  got all it takes zum Dreckwühlen.

Ist der kettenstrebenschutz nötig?

@JOHN-DOE

ebenfalls sehr schick, etwas zu "now" mit dem weiß schwarz. 

Sehr angenehm, dass die Statue das Teil in die Nähe abendländischer Kultur rückt.


----------



## Paiza (26. Januar 2007)

@JOHN-DOE

Was hast du für eine Kefü verbaut??

Achso, sehr schönes Bike


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2007)

merci  

Die Kefü habe ich mir machen lassen, ist eine aus Carbon nachgebaute Shiftguide. Das funtz aber leider nicht, weil oben zwischen Carbonplatte und Schwingenlager nicht genug Platz ist.


@ kitor

mein Santa war auch Weiß-Schwarz ich mag Farben nicht


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (27. Januar 2007)

Moin, mal ein kleines Update meines HeliusST´s. Der Umbau ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es geht aber schon gut vorran. "Steuerzentrale" wird noch erneuert und ich such noch ein schwarzes X7-middle cage.


----------



## richtig (27. Januar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



sauber! weiß ist einfach geil. ich würde ja gerne mal helius fr, helius st, ufo, m-pire etc. nebeneinander sehen... alle weiß 

grussascha


----------



## cena (27. Januar 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> sauber! weiß ist einfach geil. ich würde ja gerne mal helius fr, helius st, ufo, m-pire etc. nebeneinander sehen... alle weiß
> 
> grussascha


 
kein problem, deswegen: "Nicolai Fahrertreffen 2007"


----------



## och nee (28. Januar 2007)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Moin, mal ein kleines Update meines HeliusST´s. Der Umbau ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es geht aber schon gut vorran. "Steuerzentrale" wird noch erneuert und ich such noch ein schwarzes X7-middle cage.



ist das schwarz eloxiert?
sieht sehr geil aus, fast wie Kriegsgerät.


----------



## Speedpower (28. Januar 2007)

Sehr geil, aber bitte mach die Felgenaufkleber ab dann kommts richtig geil! 
Dann hast du nur die Dunklen Farben und den roten Akzent dazu.  (Mal abgesehen von den gelben Maxxis Schriftzügen)

Jens


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (28. Januar 2007)

Jupp, is schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2007)

@saintvsdiabolus,
sehr schön würde ich mir auch kaufen 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Januar 2007)

@ john-doe: weiß ist einfach der hammer, sieht absolut scharf aus dein bike. wie bist du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden und was bringt dein bike jetzt auf die waage? vielleicht könntest du noch einen weißen vorbau montieren...

@ saintvsdiabolus: die farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut, allerdings ballert das silber vom steuersatz ganz schön. vielleicht auch wegen gewichtsgründen einen diabolus z.b. verbauen? als schaltwerk würde es doch auch ein short-cage tun, da du ohne umwerfer fährst, oder? und die big betty würden auch noch gut kommen und wie speedpower schon sagte, die aufkleber der felgen, da das zum schlichten des ganzen bikes passen würde. aber definitiv ein sehr schönes bike!!


----------



## abi1988 (29. Januar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin der neue ich komme jetzt öfter
> 
> ...



das ist doch die neuen hope moto v2 fährst du sie mit oder ohne vented disc?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Januar 2007)

@ timbowjoketown

Danke  , der Dämpfer macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ich habe aber nicht viel Fully-Erfahrung so das ich nicht soooo viel dazu sagen kann, gewogen habe ich es immer noch nicht, aber werden wohl so 19 Kilo sein.
Ein weißer Vorbau kommt da nicht mehr dran, das wäre mir zu viel und Thomson hat auch keinen im Programm  


@ abi1988

Es sind die Vented, und die sind richtig gut, heute die erste "richtige" Ausfahrt gemacht und ich kann das nur so zusammen fassen "scheiss die Wand an, is datt geil" Bremspower mehr als genug, super zu dosieren und von der Verarbeitung über jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## abi1988 (30. Januar 2007)

ich weis fahr sie ja auch selber warte aber nun schon mehr als 4 wochen auf dei richitge scheibe für hinten weil auf der schachtel stand vented war aber nur floating drin und die deppen kreigen meine scheibe grad ncih bei is echt zum heulen un nur mit einer scheibe fahren is kagge!!!


----------



## tomclp (30. Januar 2007)

Hi saintvsdiabolus was wiegt dein St . Und was für eine Reifengröße hast du bei den Maxxis ?

Gruß tom


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (30. Januar 2007)

mein st wiegt so um die 19kg und meine maxxis habe 2,5zoll


----------



## chris12 (31. Januar 2007)

so, endlich kann ich auch ein helius mein eigen nennen. und endlich konnte ich auch ein paar bilder machen. auch wenn sie ziemlich rauschen. auf einem 60kb bild sieht man leider auch nicht mehr so viel.

hab alle "bunten" aufkleber entfernt, auch vom lenker. sowie die zugstufeneinsteller und das "red eye" vom vorbau schwarz lackiert.

gewicht: 16,8kg


----------



## roelant (1. Februar 2007)

@chris12: sehr schön! Das Einsatzbereich deines Rad ist wahrscheinlich so gross wie es geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motivatus (1. Februar 2007)

@Chris: Geiles Bike, schlicht mit grellen Spots ist immer gut. Is des ein "M"?


----------



## alterknochen (1. Februar 2007)

Moin! Mein Hobel...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/15845/helius4.JPG

kann man damit eigentlich beim Nicolai-Meeting aufschlagen, oder wird man dann
von der Ufo/FR/ST-Fraktion ausgelacht... 

@ John-Doe; dein Ufo is wirklich der Hammer!!!

Ride On

Chris


----------



## cena (1. Februar 2007)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Moin! Mein Hobel...
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/15845/helius4.JPG
> 
> ...


 
nein, man wird freundlich begrüßt und den berg heruntergescheucht    

der wille zählt, nicht das material  

kommen soll und kann zu dem meeting jeder der ein nicolai hat, vllt. sollten wir auch einen eintrag ins guinessbuch der rekorde starten


----------



## och nee (1. Februar 2007)

alterknochen schrieb:


> kann man damit eigentlich beim Nicolai-Meeting aufschlagen, oder wird man dann
> von der Ufo/FR/ST-Fraktion ausgelacht...



Du darfst es halt nicht waschen.  
Die schwarzen Nicolai sehen eh am Besten aus, wenn sie mitten im Gewühl stecken. 
Sind halt ernsthafte Gebrauchsmaschinen, keine Dekofetischroller.


----------



## alterknochen (1. Februar 2007)

...dann ist ja gut!!! 

War eh net so ernst gemeint. Und um das Material mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Das Bike hat schon so einiges mitgemacht...
und geputzt wird auch nicht....

versprochen!!!

Gute Nacht


----------



## chris12 (2. Februar 2007)

Motivatus schrieb:


> @Chris: Geiles Bike, schlicht mit grellen Spots ist immer gut. Is des ein "M"?



ja ist die größe "m". ich habe den rahmen eine nummer kleiner genommen. ich bin 1,86m gross und es passt wie angegossen.

in der tat wollte ich einsatzbereich weit streuen. deshalb ist es ja auch kein "ST" geworden. massgeblich dafür ist wohl auch die Fox RC 36 TALAS. die ist einfach nur genial. der "schlichte" van dämpfer reicht bei dem rahmen eigendlich vollkommen aus und harmoniert perfekt. ein plattformdämpfer ein meiner meiung nach überflüssig. nur eine druckstufenverstellung könnte man noch gebrauchen. leider gabs den dhx 3.0 nicht mehr.


EDIT: die bilder gibts natürlich auch in meiner galerie (ich hirni, werds mal ändern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (3. Februar 2007)

Endlich ist er da!!!!! 

Danke Nicolai!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## och nee (3. Februar 2007)

soo, ich reih mich auch mal ein bei den Schwarzfahrern.


----------



## swiss-bikeman (3. Februar 2007)




----------



## chris12 (3. Februar 2007)

akerit schrieb:


>




schaut gut aus, obwohl ich es evtl. ganz in rot genommen hätte. geschmäcker halt... hauptsache wieder ein wenig farbe im bikeleben  

aber was für ein rot ist das genau? ein lasurlack?


----------



## akerit (3. Februar 2007)

Hi chris12.

Danke, danke.  Die Farbe ist candy-red.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2007)

Hi schwarzfahrer ,  



warum is die Gabel so kurz?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## och nee (4. Februar 2007)

Das ist ne Marzocchi Z1 Light vom letzten Jahr, 150 mm. 
Kann sein daß da aufm Foto grad die ETA-Kartusche noch an ist, aber das sieht mir schon nach dem vollen Federweg aus.. 

Ich glaub aber der 1cm machts nicht aus, oder? mehr als 160 darf man im Helius ohnehin nicht fahren, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. 


Ach ja: die Romicfeder wird noch geschwärzt.


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Februar 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> so, endlich kann ich auch ein helius mein eigen nennen. und endlich konnte ich auch ein paar bilder machen. auch wenn sie ziemlich rauschen. auf einem 60kb bild sieht man leider auch nicht mehr so viel.



@ chris: geiles bike!!!!  nicolai rulez!!!  

eine frage: dein helius FR ist ja auch ein 2007er modell, oder? an deiner rechten sitzstrebe sind die befestigungen für das (schaltwerks)schaltkabel oberhalb angeschweißt. mir wurde aber gesagt, daß ab sofort alle schaltkabel-befestigungen unten angeschweißt werden, was aus meiner sicht bled aussieht, weil dann links oben und rechts unten angeschweißt ist. hast du speziell es so bestellt, daß die oben angebracht werden sollen?

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## T.I.M. (4. Februar 2007)

Ich hab hier auch noch n schwarzes:


----------



## chris12 (4. Februar 2007)

@gerhard:

danke für die blumen. du weisst ja selbst am besten wie geil das bronze unter verschiedenen lichtverhältnissen wirkt und und wie schön dadurch die schweissnähte zur geltung kommen.

zu deinem problem:
ja, es ist ein ´07er modell und wurde anfang januar geliefert. du meinst die druckstreben, oder? ich hab nichts besonderes geordert (ausser keine easton aufkleber). ich hab mir deine bilder mal angeschaut und es macht für mich keinen sinn warum die halter unterhalb der strebe verlaufen sollen. dadurch hat man doch auch nur einen engeren radius des schaltzuges. vielleicht habe es die herren bei nicolai später von sich aus geändert. sieht doch auch viel besser aus wenn auf beiden druckstreben die leitungen auf die gleiche art und weise verlegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Februar 2007)

Bei den ganzen Blackies will ich mal meinen Papageien posten  Noch nicht fertig, aber in den letzten Zügen... irgendwie kommen die Farben auch komisch auf dem Bild raus wegen dem Blitz... nächstes Foto dann in freier Wildbahn


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Februar 2007)

so, jetzt stell ich auch mal ein paar fotos meines nicolais rein.

mein helius FR 2007:



.



und hier die ausstattungsliste mit gewichtsangaben!





mehre fotos in meinem fotoalbum.



gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## Heiko_München (4. Februar 2007)

COOL!   

...auch wenn ich ein Konkurenzprodukt fahre.... ....

...nur die Reifen wirst Du über kurz oder lang tauschen....  

Grüße
aus München
Heiko


----------



## chris12 (4. Februar 2007)

mach mal ein paar ordentliche reifen drauf, dann kommst du gewichtstechnisch auch schon fast in meine region.   

die muddy mary wiegen das stück 1270gramm. du hast also allein durch die reifen einen gewichtsvorteil von 1334gramm.


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Februar 2007)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...nur die Reifen wirst Du über kurz oder lang tauschen....





chris12 schrieb:


> mach mal ein paar ordentliche reifen drauf, dann kommst du gewichtstechnisch auch schon fast in meine region.
> 
> die muddy mary wiegen das stück 1270gramm. du hast also allein durch die reifen einen gewichtsvorteil von 1334gramm.



dank' euch beiden für die blumen! 

die reifen bleiben auf alle fälle (erst einmal). schon alleine wegen des gewichts! ich bin zufrieden mit dem walzen! 

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## Jocka79 (6. Februar 2007)

Tach Leute.....
...was fahrt ihr denn bei euren UFO ST's für Naben hinten??
Suche eine die schon knattert!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Februar 2007)

Fahre mittlerweile zum dritten mal eine Alutechnabe und war mit denen immer sehr zufrieden! Der Sound ist ok, aber nicht wie eine Ringle...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Februar 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Tach Leute.....
> ...was fahrt ihr denn bei euren UFO ST's für Naben hinten??
> Suche eine die schon knattert!!



Ringle Abbah 135 x 12: hält ewig, schaut super aus, knattert wie die Sau


----------



## richtig (7. Februar 2007)

die abbah hab ich als 165mm version... seeehr geil das teil... hier ein soundbeispiel zum downloaden:

http://www.iteclab.de/temp/V001.WAV
http://www.iteclab.de/temp/V002.WAV

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (7. Februar 2007)

Danke erstmal!
Und was habt ihr bezahlt?
Suche komplett mit Sun s-Type Felge!
Kennt einer ne günstige Quelle oder gerbraucht vielleicht!?


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Februar 2007)

nicht ganz der richtige Thread... schau doch bei den einschlägig bekannten Onlinehändlern, oder hier im Bikemarkt, da gibt es auch des öfteren hochwertige Radsätze zu vernünftigen Preisen...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> Und was habt ihr bezahlt?
> Suche komplett mit Sun s-Type Felge!
> Kennt einer ne günstige Quelle oder gerbraucht vielleicht!?



www.100bike.de


----------



## Paiza (9. Februar 2007)

Joh, mein Lambda ist wieder am Start 

Das Gewicht liegt leider immernoch über 20kg, um genau zu sein 20,3kg!!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Februar 2007)

@ paiza: unterschiedliche felgen und das graue schaltwerk finde ich nicht so gut, ansonsten ein absoluter hammer! mit anderem steuersatz würdest du unter 20 kg kommen...


----------



## Paiza (10. Februar 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ paiza: unterschiedliche felgen und das graue schaltwerk finde ich nicht so gut, ansonsten ein absoluter hammer! mit anderem steuersatz würdest du unter 20 kg kommen...



Was hast du gegen das XTR Schaltwerk?? Das hat mich noch nie verlassen 

Das Vordere Laufrad wird noch getauscht, ist eh kaputt und passt nicht ins Bild 

Das Ziel für nächstes Jahr wird sein unter 20kg zu kommen.. Kefü, Vorbau, Lenker, Titanfeder und vll Sram Schaltwerk und Trigger wird noch geändert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (10. Februar 2007)

Paiza schrieb:


> Das Ziel für nächstes Jahr wird sein unter 20kg zu kommen.. Kefü, Vorbau, Lenker, Titanfeder und vll Sram Schaltwerk und Trigger wird noch geändert..



Eine Thomson X4 Vorbau, in 50mm, passte da schön drauf  
Kurbeln kötnnen auch ein bisschen leichter sein.


----------



## él_karo (11. Februar 2007)

MEINS


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Februar 2007)

@ el karo: hast du da zwei kettenblätter, aber keinen umwerfer?


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (11. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein Lambda


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (11. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein UFO DS


----------



## wosch (11. Februar 2007)

@ el karo:
Ein wunderschönes altes Bass hast du da. Keine runden streben (wie bei den neuen, was aussieht, als sei es für Mädchen gemacht!) und scheiß was auf Federweg: wer fahren kann, kommt mit wenig aus!
Glückwunsch dafür.
Wenn du demnächst noch die Playmobil Bremsen (die eher ans Trekking-Rad gehören) gegen Avids oder Hopes tauschst, dann kann ich schon etwas neidisch werden. 

Liebe Grüße
Wosch


----------



## Paiza (11. Februar 2007)

Und nochmal mein Lambda nur in besserer Quli






Steckachse!!!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (11. Februar 2007)

@ paiza wie bekommt man die Bilder der Bikes so groß hier rein?


----------



## Tillninjo (11. Februar 2007)

paiza...
 extra bild der hinterradbremse... aber dafür dann vorne keine scheibe dran  

@él_karo:
ist das ein bass fr, oder dh?
wegen der eckigen hinterbaustrebe von der dämpferaufnahme zum tretlager runter. da an meinem bass fr diese strebe etwas radial nach vorne gebogen ist.
oder hast du dir da mal nen anderen hinterbau angebaut?

@nicolaibiker80
einfach das bild irgendwo hochladen (www.666kb.com o.ä.), oder halt das große bild aus deiner forums galerie nehmen und dann direkt hier reiposten mit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

grüße!


----------



## él_karo (11. Februar 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ el karo: hast du da zwei kettenblätter, aber keinen umwerfer?



ja hab ich.
hab mir den umwerfer abmontiert weil ich ihn unnötig finde. bergauf leg ich die kette aufs erste und bergab aufs zweite. mach ich mir lieber die handschuhe bissl dreckich als das ich dauernd stresst mit irgendwelchen zügen etc. hab!
hatte ich früher immer probleme mit.

is ein bass fr mit 110mm.

danke für das positive feedback!!!!
ich liebe mein rad einfach.
habe normalerweise gustav m aber mit der pike passt sie nicht mehr, weil ich eine gabel mit boxxer aufnahme hatte.

ich liebe mein fahrrad, über nacht steht es immer bei mir im zimmer.
mittlerweile habe ich noch einen weissen fi'zi:k freek un nen weissen schnellspanner.

das lambda ist richtig geil, muss man sagen. ein hammergerät un ein schönes foto!

--------
fahrtechnik statt federweg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Februar 2007)

nicolaibiker80 schrieb:


> @ paiza wie bekommt man die Bilder der Bikes so groß hier rein?









nicolaibiker

 schlechtes foto+grottenhafter kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## Paiza (12. Februar 2007)

él_karo schrieb:


> das lambda ist richtig geil, muss man sagen. ein hammergerät un ein schönes foto!




Danke Mal schauen ob es nach der Saison immer noch so schön aussieht


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Februar 2007)

Paiza 
 schönes foto hast du gemacht.

wirkt sofort viel schöner das bike...


----------



## Fränky G. (12. Februar 2007)

Mein neues BMXTB.






Bitte keine Sprüche von wegen: "eh is ja nen Kellerbild..." Danke!
Hier geht es ums Bike, und nicht um den Hintergrund!

Gruß


----------



## och nee (12. Februar 2007)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist echt megacool! Aber die Gabel und Decals â¦ hmmmmmm gewagte Kombination. Nicht gerade hÃ¤Ãlich aber irgendwie â¦ wie ein Pfefferminzbonbon mit Schoko-Sahne-fÃ¼llung.


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Februar 2007)

also diese Koikarpfenoptik 

echt mal was anderes, auch mit der gabelfarbe... ich finds richtig klasse!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (12. Februar 2007)

@ KHUJAND 

hallo warum setzt du eifach ein Bild von mir rein? Ist ein altes die Gabel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn dann kannst du das Aktuelle so rein setzen.


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (12. Februar 2007)

nicolaibiker80 schrieb:


>




Ist eigentlich die gleiche Gabel!! Das Innenleben der Gabel ist gleich, nur die oprtik ist anders!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Februar 2007)

Fränky G. schrieb:


> Mein neues BMXTB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bike top,Farbkombie grauenhaft.....


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2007)

nicolaibiker80 schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND
> 
> hallo warum setzt du eifach ein Bild von mir rein? Ist ein altes die Gabel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn dann kannst du das Aktuelle so rein setzen.





weil du danach gefragt hast ?!?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2007)

das  U-DS vom Meister-Dieter  
(vorderreifen wird noch geändert)


----------



## Korbinator (13. Februar 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das  U-DS vom Meister-Dieter
> (vorderreifen wird noch geändert)



Was für ein langweiliges Foto. Keinerlei Spannung, Weichzeichner wie bei der Schwarzwaldklinik. Da lobe ich mir doch unsere hübschen Kellerbilder...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Februar 2007)

Joa, genau... ein hoch auf die Keller und Garagenbilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2007)

ich bin es am sonntag kurz gefahren,-
für mich "ganz klar" das schönste U-ST hier im forum.

U-ST vom JOHN DOE






pics: (auch das vom Meister-D.) by schroeti.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Was für ein langweiliges Foto. Keinerlei Spannung, Weichzeichner wie bei der Schwarzwaldklinik. Da lobe ich mir doch unsere hübschen Kellerbilder...



dafür sauscharf und deutlich.


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2007)

nach dem ganzen bunten Nicolai`s mal wieder was schwarzes 

Mein Helius St in deprimierenden schwarz in grau 







Gruß Gürü.


----------



## nationrider (13. Februar 2007)

@guru: iiiihhhh, das ist ja dreckig......
                                                   benutzt du das etwa?


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> @guru: iiiihhhh, das ist ja dreckig......
> benutzt du das etwa?



Im Sommer wieder,für die Eisdiele


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> @guru: iiiihhhh, das ist ja dreckig......
> benutzt du das etwa?



ANSPIELUNG  auf was


----------



## nationrider (13. Februar 2007)

...auf garnichts!

höchtens darauf das ich zur zeit zu wenig fahren kann  

bock steht geputzt mit neuen parts (X9 trigger +schaltwerk, kassette,kette,sattel)
 bereit und wartet darauf geripped zu werden...

passiert aber freitag


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Februar 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> ...auf garnichts!
> 
> höchtens darauf das ich zur zeit zu wenig fahren kann
> 
> ...





frag mich ma....  




 nur noch am schrauben ,- schei55 winter.


----------



## monsterchen (14. Februar 2007)

Hier zeig ich euch mal mein BassTFR, nur schade daß es nicht mehr gebaut wird. 







Gruß

Thomas


----------



## nationrider (14. Februar 2007)

schick aufgebaut das TFR 

funktionell ist das Ufo ST aber nen deutlicher schritt noch vorne,
daher ist der verlust des bass aus der produktpalette nicht so gravierend
(bin selber nen bass dh 1 jahr gefahrn )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> @guru: iiiihhhh, das ist ja dreckig......
> benutzt du das etwa?



@nationrider,
manchmal wird es sogar noch dreckiger 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## publicenemy (15. Februar 2007)

Die farbe des bikes ok das kann ja noch gut sein aber nicht mit der gabel ... das passt mal garnicht , pulver mal die gabell...



Fränky G. schrieb:


> Mein neues BMXTB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomclp (15. Februar 2007)

@ Guru das finde ich noch recht sauber ...
Gruß Tom

Das ist dreckig ...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/urlaub_062.jpg


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2007)

tomclp schrieb:


> @ Guru das finde ich noch recht sauber ...
> Gruß Tom
> 
> Das ist dreckig ...
> ...



Tja Tom, da haste wohl recht 
deins sieht aus wie ein Zement-Nicolai 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## rohloffman (15. Februar 2007)

so das ist meins http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17718&d=1156607013
jetzt ist eine z150 drinn weil die sherman den geist aufgegeben hat.
und jetzt kommen noch weise sun rims mtx-s rein.
spank lenker und vorbau  in weis mit braunen griffen und braunem sattle.
aber was für ein schaltwek ist die frage.?


----------



## Tillninjo (15. Februar 2007)

bei dem link muss man sich beim downhill-board anmelden, klappt leider nicht.
was hast du denn für ne kurbel drauf?
wie wärs mit nem saint (+nabe), oder x.9 schaltwerk?


----------



## rohloffman (15. Februar 2007)

sorry geht irgend wie nicht mit dem bild

fahre eintruvativ kurbel. was ist besser xt oder sram x9


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2007)

das dürfte wieder in eine glaubensfrage ausarten, shimano oder sram. ich für meinen teil bin mit sram sehr zufrieden, die 1:1 übersetzung funktioniert sehr gut und präzise. momentan probiere ich mal ein shimano 105 rennradschaltwerk aus, dazu kann ich aber noch nichts sagen... 

je nach einsatzzweck ist die frage, ob es ein x.9 sein muss, oder ob es, weil billiger, ein x.7 nicht genauso tut. wenn du das schaltwerk ein paar mal zerstört hast, weil man einmal zu viel draufgefallen ist, dann äergert man sich eh nur und bei den meisten modellen ist der größte unterschied das material und dadurch auch das gewicht.


----------



## rohloffman (16. Februar 2007)

also im moment fahre ich einverbogenes deore schaltwerk bei dem noch 2 gänge gehn....

desswegen wohl eher x7 oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2007)

So, hier mal der aktuelle Stand und auch draussen fotografiert  

Fehlen nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Lenkerstopfen, Kettenstrebenschutz...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2007)

Top bike ,für meinen Geschmack ist der Sattel aber zu protzig!


----------



## nationrider (16. Februar 2007)

ist das ne shamanracing KeFü?
finde den sattel(Atlas?) auch zu dick obwohl er farblich paßt!


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> finde den sattel(Atlas?) auch zu dick obwohl er farblich paßt!


zumal der Sattel wenn er etwas Dreck gefangen hat dazu neigt Geräusche(dann aber richtig) zu machen,das war bei mir zumindest so und ich hatte den schon zweimal!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. Februar 2007)

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Meinungen!!

@nationrider: Ja, das ist eine Shamanracing KeFü. Bin durch Zufall an die gekommen und bisher bin ich von der Verarbeitung und dem ersten Eindruck sehr zufrieden damit.

@ guru39 + meister-dieter: Ich stehe beim Fahren auf etwas größere Sättel und da kam mir der gerade recht, zumal er genau denselben Rotton wie die restlichen roten Teile hat. (Auf dem Foto sieht es eher orange aus, ist aber knallrot!) Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass ein etwas schmalerer Hobel schnittiger aussehen würde...

Ach so, Gesamtgewicht ist bei 19,4 Kg...


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2007)

Hi Tim,
ich meinte nicht das der Sattel schlecht aussieht sondern das er nach ein
paar Wochen anfängt Geräusche zu machen!
Achja,dein Bike finde ich richtig geil 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohloffman (17. Februar 2007)

an alle ufo ds fahrer

wofür verwendets ihr den rahmen und auf wie viel gewicht kommt er???

und wie viel fw hat das 03 ufo ds. hab einen längern dämpfer drinn..


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (17. Februar 2007)

rohloffman schrieb:


> an alle ufo ds fahrer
> 
> wofür verwendets ihr den rahmen und auf wie viel gewicht kommt er???
> 
> und wie viel fw hat das 03 ufo ds. hab einen längern dämpfer drinn..




Hallo,

wenn du einen längeren Dämpfer einbaust hast du nicht mehr Federweg !!! es könnte sogar passieren, das es eine Kollision gibt, also aufpassen !!!


----------



## rohloffman (17. Februar 2007)

neien das passt schon alles. kollision gibts keine das hab ich schon durch gecheckt...
naja ich meien mit mehr hub...

mfg flo


----------



## limestone (18. Februar 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein neues Spaßgerät präsentieren. 
Das Neongelb kommt leider auf meinem Bildschirm nicht so gut rüber, hoffe es ist bei euch besser  
Ufo ST 2007 mit DHX Air und MZ 66 Light ETA. Fährt sich supergeil und sogar bergauf kommt man mit abgesenkter Gabel rech bequem, wenn auch nicht in Rekordzeit. 
Fürn Bikepark kommt der Umwerfer wech und eine Kettenführung dran. Der Sattel  und die Reifen werden noch getaucht. Die Reifen sind zwar ganz gut, aber rollen nicht soooo gut und sind eindeutig zu schwer.Im Moment wiegt das Gerät 17,4 kg, ich hoffe aber demnächst noch die 17kg-Marke zu brechen...muss aber nicht um jeden Preis sein, da das Bike ja auch noch stabil bleiben soll!!!


----------



## Paiza (18. Februar 2007)

Ein Big Betty ist nicht so gut wie ein Minion!! Der Minion ist ein super Reifen, ich würde ihn nicht tauschen

Achso, sehr geiles Bike!!


----------



## kitor (19. Februar 2007)

limestone schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal mein neues Spaßgerät präsentieren.
> Das Neongelb kommt leider auf meinem Bildschirm nicht so gut rüber, hoffe es ist bei euch besser
> Ufo ST 2007 mit DHX Air und MZ 66 Light ETA. Fährt sich supergeil und sogar bergauf kommt man mit abgesenkter Gabel rech bequem, wenn auch nicht in Rekordzeit.
> Fürn Bikepark kommt der Umwerfer wech und eine Kettenführung dran. Der Sattel  und die Reifen werden noch getaucht. Die Reifen sind zwar ganz gut, aber rollen nicht soooo gut und sind eindeutig zu schwer.Im Moment wiegt das Gerät 17,4 kg, ich hoffe aber demnächst noch die 17kg-Marke zu brechen...muss aber nicht um jeden Preis sein, da das Bike ja auch noch stabil bleiben soll!!!



   

obergeile Farbe!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Februar 2007)

limestone schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal mein neues Spaßgerät präsentieren.
> Das Neongelb kommt leider auf meinem Bildschirm nicht so gut rüber, hoffe es ist bei euch besser
> Ufo ST 2007 mit DHX Air und MZ 66 Light ETA. Fährt sich supergeil und sogar bergauf kommt man mit abgesenkter Gabel rech bequem, wenn auch nicht in Rekordzeit.
> Fürn Bikepark kommt der Umwerfer wech und eine Kettenführung dran. Der Sattel  und die Reifen werden noch getaucht. Die Reifen sind zwar ganz gut, aber rollen nicht soooo gut und sind eindeutig zu schwer.Im Moment wiegt das Gerät 17,4 kg, ich hoffe aber demnächst noch die 17kg-Marke zu brechen...muss aber nicht um jeden Preis sein, da das Bike ja auch noch stabil bleiben soll!!!



woow 
hätte nicht gedacht das jemand noch mal das "neon gelb" hervorkramt !?!  

selbst in "neon gelb"  sieht ein NICOLAI spitze aus... 

klasse zusammengestellt, limestone 
(ahh deshalb die farbe)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Februar 2007)

ja, schönes Ding, die Farbe muss mal aber schon was selbstbewusst sein  

Aber kann es sein das der Dämpfer in der falschen Position eingebaut ist ??!?!?
In einem M Frame wäre der doch vorne um ein Loch weiter, oder bin ich schon so verpeilt


----------



## nationrider (19. Februar 2007)

sehr geil aufgebaut, aber die farb kombi schwarz/gelb:kotz: 
(liegt aber an meiner aversion gegen die lüdenscheider )

wieso tauscht du den sattel? nicht zufrieden oder kein
vertrauen im bikepark...


----------



## Speedpower (22. Februar 2007)

So ich hab vor ein paar Wochen schonmal mein Bass gepostet, es hatt sich aber einiges getan deswegen will ich jetzt nochmal 
Jetzt mit Fox 36, Custom Dämpferaufnahme, und blau Eloxierten Schrauben...

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (22. Februar 2007)

hammer!


----------



## kitor (22. Februar 2007)

custom Ufo ST


----------



## Speedpower (22. Februar 2007)

Nein kein Ufo ST sondern Bass von 2001


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (22. Februar 2007)

Sehr cooles Bike, aber haste blaue Alu-Schrauben im Vorbau? Wenn ja, bist du ziemlich mutig!!!


----------



## Tillninjo (22. Februar 2007)

denke mal, dass mit dem "custom ufo" ist deswegen gemeint, da das ufo eine ähnliche dämpferaufnahme am rahmen hat, wie dein custom bass.
außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass das bass so viel federweg hat wie ein ufo 'ST', eher ein ds.

@speedpower:
wie lang ist der dämpfer (hub)? wieviel federweg hast du jetzt? mal nachgemessen?
wie bist du mit der anlenkung des dämpfers zufrieden? nicht mehr so degressiv wie vorher?
fahre selbst ein bass fr, auch so aus 2001.

grüße


----------



## Speedpower (22. Februar 2007)

@Tillninjo
Der dämpfer hatt 70mm Hub, jetzt komme ich auf 148mm FW (vorher 110) mehr gibt der Hinternau nicht her. Das Federverhalten ist jetzt herrlich progressiv so wie es geplant war. Endlich keine Durchschlägge mehr.
Heute 3m Drop mit extrem flacher Landung FW zu 90% genutzt, war vorher nicht ohne Durchschläge möglich...


----------



## alterknochen (22. Februar 2007)

für Selbst(um)bau echt gelungen, richtig cooler Parkhobel


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> @Tillninjo
> Heute 3m Drop mit extrem flacher Landung FW zu 90% genutzt, war vorher nicht ohne Durchschläge möglich...



Für 3 Meter Drops würde ich aber die Aluschrauben im Vorbau wieder gegen was haltbareres tauschen


----------



## kitor (23. Februar 2007)

> Nein kein Ufo ST sondern Bass von 2001




na logisch ist das kein Ufo ST, deswegen ja "custom"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (23. Februar 2007)

Respekt!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2007)

darf er das ?


----------



## wosch (23. Februar 2007)

@ Speedpower:
Respekt für deinen Mut, dein Bass nach deinen Vorstellungen umzubauen. Es hat ja vorher viele Vorbehalte gegen deine Idee gegeben (die ich teilweise auch teilte). Trotzdem hast du es gemacht! Wer hat das mit dem Schweißen so gut hinbekommen?
Es ist trotz der massiven Veränderung dabei immer noch ein echtes Nicolai geblieben. Ich wünsche dir damit viel Spaß und das Ausbleiben von Spannungsrissen an den Schweißnähten. 
Na ja, es wird schon halten. Auf jedem Fall einer der intersessantesten Auf- und Umbauten seit längerem!

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## Speedpower (23. Februar 2007)

Den Rahmen und die Aufnahme habe ich fertig gemacht alles angepasst und zum Schweissen habe ich den Rahmen meinem Vater mitgegeben der arbeitet bei EADS.

Noch ein wichtiger Tip falls das jemand auch vorhaben sollte. Unbedingt auf eine 100% saubere Oberfläche achten!!!
Ich habe meinen Rahmen vorm Schweissen selber abgebeizt, da der Rahmen wohl vorm Pulverbeschichten einmal angestrahlt wurde hing in den kleinen Unebenheiten auf der Oberfläche noch ein wenig Schmutz von der Beize den man aber nichteinmal wirklich sehen konnte also wirklich nicht viel, dieser Schmutz ist dann beim Schweissen aufgeschwemmt wodurch das ganz wohl eine recht schwierige Angelegenheit war.

Falls jemand noch irgendwelche Fragen hatt kann er die ja in dem Thread zu dem Thema posten, steht ein bisschen weiter unten "Welche Legierung", schließlich solls hier ja darum gehen Bilder von Nicolais zu posten!

Und danke für die positiven Kommentare 
Jens


----------



## kitor (23. Februar 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> darf er das ?




wenn´s ihm gehört? Warum nicht?

Garantie gibt´s eh nicht merh auf so ein altes Bass.


----------



## Paiza (23. Februar 2007)

Ich war der meinung das es nicht funzt!! Das schaut sehr gut aus und ich will hoffen das es auch hält.. 

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherge (25. Februar 2007)

update:







[/url][/IMG]

Helius FR 06 Customgröße L mit XL Oberrohr und 135mm Steuerrohr; Gewicht:16,1kg.


----------



## Korbinator (25. Februar 2007)

Servus!

Hier mal das endlich fertiggestellte Helius FR in XS meiner Freundin. Die Decals auf der rechten Seite wurden vom Vorbesitzer entfernt, daher war ich mal minimal kreativ.











Gruss


----------



## Tillninjo (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Korbinator,

das "hübsche kleines Schwarze"   sieht gut aus! Hoffentlich wirds auch mal gut dreckig, bei dem Aufkleber.....   

Wie bist du, bzw deine Freundin mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?
Ich wollte mir jetzt in mein Bass FR auch einen Fox Float AVA RL einbauen, um ein wenig mit der Progression auszuprobieren.

Gruß,
Tillninjo


----------



## chris12 (25. Februar 2007)

ich hab mein bike zwar schon vor einiger zeit schon mal gepostet, aber jetzt hab ich mal ein foto auf dem man auch was erkennen kann:

(in der galerie gibts noch ein paar)


----------



## Korbinator (25. Februar 2007)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Hi Korbinator,
> 
> das "hübsche kleines Schwarze"   sieht gut aus! Hoffentlich wirds auch mal gut dreckig, bei dem Aufkleber.....
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

Über den Dämpfer lässt sich nach einer Tour noch nichts sagen. Aber mit dem "normalen" Float RL war ich 2 Jahre lang absolut zufrieden.

Gruss


----------



## chorge (27. Februar 2007)

Hübsche Heliuser auf der letzten Seite!! 
Wie seid ihr mit der 36 zufrieden - rechtfertigt sie den Preis? Rechtfertigt sie, dass sie farblich nicht so doll passt?


----------



## Speedpower (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich fahre meine 36er jetzt erst ein Paar Tage, vom ersten Eindruck her ein Traum. Meiner Meinung nach das Geld allemal Wert, ich hab für meine fast neue grade mal 360 bezahlt..... Aber auch wenn man normalpreis bezahlt ist das absolut okay für die Gabel..
Und mit der Farbe hängt das ja auch ganz vom Geschmack und vom Rad ab, bei mir passt das ziemlich gut zum rest vom Rad....

Jens


----------



## chris12 (27. Februar 2007)

also ich bin noch nicht soooo sehr zum fahren gekommen. ich hab ja die talas rc2 und die finde ich den absoluten hammer. sie lässt sich absolut präzise einstellen ohne einen dabei zu überfordern.

am helius heck finde ich dagen die hochwerten dämpfer mit plattform etc. überqualifiziert. das heck arbeitet so effizient und harmonisch (zumindest mit den stahlfeder-dämpfer). ein dhx3 ist meiner meinung nach absolut ausreichend. bei mir war er leider nicht lieferbar. aber ich bin auch mit dem van r recht zufrieden. die druckstufenverstellung fehlt nur ab und an.

farblich. naja, passt doch. zumindest bei mir.


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2007)

Da meine Freundin neue Bilder von meinem
Fahrrad gemacht hat und ich finde das die Fotos richtig gut geworden sind, wollte ich euch diese nicht vorenthalten! 














Gruß Guru.


----------



## dooley242 (3. März 2007)

@ Guru

Na das sind doch mal andere Bike-Bilder.

Klasse geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. März 2007)

Scheiss die Wand an sind das goile Bilder !!


----------



## richtig (3. März 2007)

das erste ist spitze. das bike auch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2007)

Die Bilder sind echt super, ich beneide Leute die sowas können sehr.  
aber das Rad ist auch sehr geil.


----------



## tomclp (3. März 2007)

@ Guru
Fotos und Bike 1A 
Ich muss wohl mal vorbeikommen zu einem foto shooting. 
Wie sind die Big Betty's so vom rollwiederstand ?
Ich such noch nee alternative zu meinen Fat Alberts , so für den alltag.

Gruß Tom

Ps: Hoffendlich hat Winterberg bald wieder offen...


----------



## Dittmosher (3. März 2007)

Servus,

hier das Update meines bmxtb´s. 
Ist gestern fertig geworden für die Saison 2007:











Neue Farbe: 
weissgrün - ohne Klarpulver, dafür 2-schichtig, incl. den neuen NICOLAI Heavy Duty Decals 

Neue Teile: 
SDG I-Beam System 3er Bremsenkombi: Magura Louise 2007 Bremssattel mit Gustav M Bremsgriff und Julie 2-Fingerhebeln (Perfekte Kombination wie ich finde; praktisch, leicht und trotzdem haltbar) 

Neues Gewicht: 13,4 kg!


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2007)

So, erstmal danke für die positiven Kommentare 
,meine Freundin hat sich sehr gefreut 
Bei dem Spruch mit der Wand anschoissen ,hab ich
richtig lachen müssen 


@Tom,
die Betty Reitet sich eigentlich richtig gut ,wenn ihr nur
nicht so schnell die Puste ausgehen würde  
der Pannenschutz is halt nicht der beste!

Zu Winterberg,die machen wahrscheinlch 4 Wochen früher auf ,weil es keine vernünftige Wintersaison gabt,also
im April *freufreu*.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Paiza (3. März 2007)

@Guru

Die Pics schauen echt klasse aus Deine Freundin kann gute Pics machen!!!


----------



## Splash (4. März 2007)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> ... incl. den neuen NICOLAI Heavy Duty Decals



Gibts irgendwo nähere Infos dazu? Oder sollte ich dazu mal Falco ansprechen? Bei mir sind im Frühjahr auch neue Decals fällig und die sehen recht lecker aus. Da wäre interessant, in welchen Variationen es die gibt ...


----------



## yaegi (4. März 2007)

@ guru39:

sauwa die hufe erwischt und gruß aus hendese! 
du bläst doch bestimmt als aufm königstuhl, oder w-stone rum, oda?

yaegi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. März 2007)

yaegi schrieb:


> .........du bläst doch bestimmt als aufm königstuhl, oder w-stone rum, oda?
> 
> yaegi



Hi yaegi,
jep,2mal die Woche geh ich blasen  Mi. und Sa. manchmal auch So.so wie heute wieder aber eher am KS!

Wenn du mal mit willst kannste dich ja hier  melden,würde
mich freuen!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## yaegi (4. März 2007)

ich war heute auch ks, wetter war ja sahne... 
ich bin aber nur wochenends in HD.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2007)

Das würde ja passen!


----------



## chorge (6. März 2007)

So... noch 2 Bilder von meinem ersten Helium (nein, nicht Helius!) - RahmenNo.19    
Inzwischen ist es als leichtes CC-Fully mit 11,3Kg aufgebaut. Nach wie vor ein Bike für (fast) alles. Damals hatte ich lange viiiiiiel Spass mit dem Bike - weshalb ich noch immer Helius FR fahre (inzwischen also mein drittes..)


----------



## chickenway-user (6. März 2007)

Dich gibts auch noch? Schön... Ist das jetzt der aktuelle Aufbau?

Bei mir hat sich auch ein bisschen was getan. Jetzt noch die neuen Laufräder:


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (6. März 2007)

Wie haste denn den Nabendynamo in die Pike bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (6. März 2007)

Hey, Chickenway! Sehr schönes Helius hast du dir da gemacht... Schade, dass die Pike so seltsam wirkt wegen der Farbe - liegt aber wohl an der Aufnahme, oder?
Klar gibt's mich noch! Und bald auch ein Bild-Update von meinem '06er Helius FR -> dann mit orangener Z1 10th Anniversary...

Bild vom aktuellen Aufbau des '98er Heliums lege ich nach...


----------



## Dittmosher (7. März 2007)

Auf der Homepage www.nicolai.net sind die abegebildet. Habe die Decals gestern dem ersten "Drecktest" unterzogen: Resultat: top, leicht zu reinigen...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (7. März 2007)

hi, hier ist mein fuhrpark für 2007..............an das ds wird denk ich mal eine pike kommen und luftdämpfer

gruß andy


----------



## Paiza (7. März 2007)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> hi, hier ist mein fuhrpark für 2007..............an das ds wird denk ich mal eine pike kommen und luftdämpfer
> 
> gruß andy



Von den Parts her sehr geil

Ist das ein Rahmen in S???? Schaut sehr klein aus!!!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (8. März 2007)

@paiza

beide rahmen sind in "M"
gruß andy


----------



## publicenemy (9. März 2007)

könntest du auch vielleicht den preis bekannt geben ? bin sehr neugierig .... stehe gerade davor mir ein neues bike zuzulegen und bin sehr interessiert an dem ufo st .... und mit den parts schauts echt gut aus .... ne partliste (genauer) wäre echt fein  ich bewundere immernoch dein bike ... echt der oberhammer!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. März 2007)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Wie haste denn den Nabendynamo in die Pike bekommen?



Mit nem Hinterachsschnellspanner. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Würds nur nicht fahren.
Nee, ist blos fürs Foto. Die richtigen Laufräder kommen Mittwoch.



chorge schrieb:


> Hey, Chickenway! Sehr schönes Helius hast du dir da gemacht... Schade, dass die Pike so seltsam wirkt wegen der Farbe - liegt aber wohl an der Aufnahme, oder?



Also ich find das blau und das gelb passt deutlich besser als erwartet. Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als ne schwarze Gabel.
Wo treibst du dich denn grad rum? KE?


----------



## chorge (13. März 2007)

Hi Chickenway!
Jepp - noch immer Kempten! Feine Sache, zumal meine Süße in Bad Hindelang wohnt - 400m Luftlinie vom Bikepark entfernt am Gegenhang... 

So, hier nun endlich ein aktuelles Bild vom Helius mit der Z1:


----------



## darkhenry1 (13. März 2007)

Hier mein fast Fertiges Ufo ST in Karminrot und M

Kommt ne e.13 dran
anderer Sattel...flacher oder so







Greetz


----------



## Gap______Jumper (14. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (14. März 2007)

@ chorge: jetzt darfst du dir zwar nie wieder eine andere gabel kaufen, aber das bike sieht absolut spitze aus! mal andere farben und die harmonieren wirklich klasse!!

@ darkhenry1: schönes bike und was hast du gegen den sattel? mir gefällts!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (15. März 2007)

@darkhenry1    sehr schönes ufo st


----------



## Nippes80 (15. März 2007)

So hier ist mein "Black Beauty"  

Ich glaube im diesem Zustand wird es nie wieder zu sehen sein! ^^









Kommt irgendwann einmal eine andere Kurbel dran!


----------



## dcg (15. März 2007)

hab mir ein neues hartail zugelegt


----------



## richtig (15. März 2007)

ui, ui, ui. willkommen im weißen club.
das ht kann sich seh'n lassen!!! super.

grussascha


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (15. März 2007)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> So hier ist mein "Black Beauty"
> 
> Ich glaube im diesem Zustand wird es nie wieder zu sehen sein! ^^
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike haste da, nur die Kurbel ( Farbe ) geht überhaupt nicht


----------



## Kaary (18. März 2007)

meine keule:






[/URL][/IMG]






im moment leider nur handypics...


----------



## MotörBike (19. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habe ich diese Galerie bis zur letzten Seite durchgearbeitet und ich muß Euch sagen: ich bin von (fast) jedem Bike begeistert. Was wohl auch gleichbedeutend ist, das ich Kalle mal einen Besuch machen muss - is' ja nicht so weit entfernt -> Kauf eines Helius CC nicht ausgeschlossen  .

Wenn ich mir hier anschaue, was manche User aus ihrem Bike machen, sieht mein Intense dagegen verdammt blaß aus; und die Kiste ist schon bis zur Satteldecke gepimpt.

Also: Glückwunsch an jeden und: *NICHT NACHLASSEN *


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2007)

@Kaary: Was hast du denn mim Orth zu tun? Da hab ich meinen Vectra her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaary (19. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Kaary: Was hast du denn mim Orth zu tun? Da hab ich meinen Vectra her...



naja mein bester kumpel is halt der sohn vom orth, da macht man halt bisschen werbung 

is auch praktisch so was wie'n sponsoring


----------



## Tillninjo (21. März 2007)

@Kaary:
wie hast du das bike so hingestellt bekommen, so ohne sichtbaren 'ständer'?
oder im nachhinein weg-ge-photoshoped?

.oOdas hab ich mich bei so manchen bilden schon des öfteren gefragt....


----------



## sooman (21. März 2007)

am hinterrad sieht man den schatten des aus wahrscheinlich holzbestehenden Ständers


----------



## Falco Mille (21. März 2007)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> @Kaary:
> wie hast du das bike so hingestellt bekommen, so ohne sichtbaren 'ständer'?
> oder im nachhinein weg-ge-photoshoped?
> 
> .oOdas hab ich mich bei so manchen bilden schon des öfteren gefragt....




Ich verrat's: 

Jemand steht hinter dem Bike und hält das Hinterrad, das Bike wird gut ausbalanciert. Dann zieht der, der das Bike hält, kurz die Hand vom Hinterrad zurück und sein Kumpel, der die Szene zuvor im Sucher anvisiert hat, drückt auf den Auslöser. Dann sollte der Assistent sich blitzschnell wieder das Bike greifen, bevor es aufs Pflaster knallt. Keine Zauberei - Kein Photoshop. (wenn Du Dir den Schatten des oberen Bildes anguckst, siehst Du den heimlichen Helfer am Hinterrad)


Grüße, Falco

- Sorry an alle, die Mysterien lieben.


----------



## Tillninjo (21. März 2007)

alles klar!  

ansonsten muss ich nächstes mal einfach meine freundin aufs rad setzten....


----------



## richtig (22. März 2007)

boah, der ist ja schneller als sein schatten  so siehts zumindest aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)




----------



## Tillninjo (22. März 2007)

du musst noch die [/img] klammern hinter die adresse setzen 
und dazwischen nur die adresse, ohne kram....

[img] adresse [/img]


----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)

geschafft


----------



## Tillninjo (22. März 2007)

hast' dein bass eigentlich noch?  meins sieht ähnlich aus, hab nur nen anderen hinterbau, mit den geschwungenen streben vom lager zur dämpferaufnahme, gefrästem 'N' am ausfallende und mein hauptrahmen hat vom oberrohr zum sattelrohr die verstärkung.  aber die farben sind gleich!

hab ich sonst noch nirgends gesehn. wie alt ist deins denn?






mittlerweile wohl mit anderem fox float dämpfer und griffe/schaltgriffe


----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)

japp das bass hab ich auch noch kann dir (bin einfach so frech und Duz dich) aber nicht sagen von wann das ist. ich hab auch überall eins in der farbe gesucht aber nicht gefungen   achso deinen weisen schaltzug find ich geil!


----------



## Tillninjo (22. März 2007)

dass mit den weissen schalthüllen (shimano sp 41 variante) war allerdings auch ein krampf....  da die etwas dicker als normale schalthüllen sind (aber denoch keine bremshüllen). da musste ich bei den endkappen viel fummeln. hab die schalthüllen auch durchgängig verlegt....  so kommt kein dreck rein!


----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)

aber für so einen augenschmaus würde ich das auch in kauf nehmen hehe


----------



## rex_sl (22. März 2007)

nicolai-ridah schrieb:


>



hat die gabel doch reingepasst in das bike. hab extra max seine letzte woche für dich ausgebaut. die farbe kommt sehr geil. bis am 14 und 15 bei uns auf der bahn du kleiner racer.


----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)

hei jesus du verwechselst mich mim luis  hab die gabel aus meinem redline ausgebaut... ich bin der nick ;-)


----------



## rex_sl (22. März 2007)

ah na dann. verwechslungen sind bei mir leider nicht ausgeschlossen. samstag is bahndienst zum ausbessern und bei uns liegen gerade 10cm schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai-ridah (22. März 2007)

egal macht nichts. muss mal schaun weil wir nach erlangen auch recht lange hin fahren müssen... warum bist du letztes jahr nicht mehr gefahren? esselbach war glaub es letzte mal als ich dich gesehen hab.


----------



## rex_sl (22. März 2007)

musste zuviel arbeiten und beim eurolauf hab ich mir doch wieder das handgelenk zerstört. haste doch noch gesehen oder den dicken hubbel am handgelenk. dieses jahr bin ich wieder komplett dabei.


----------



## Kaary (22. März 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ich verrat's:
> 
> Jemand steht hinter dem Bike und hält das Hinterrad, das Bike wird gut ausbalanciert. Dann zieht der, der das Bike hält, kurz die Hand vom Hinterrad zurück und sein Kumpel, der die Szene zuvor im Sucher anvisiert hat, drückt auf den Auslöser. Dann sollte der Assistent sich blitzschnell wieder das Bike greifen, bevor es aufs Pflaster knallt. Keine Zauberei - Kein Photoshop. (wenn Du Dir den Schatten des oberen Bildes anguckst, siehst Du den heimlichen Helfer am Hinterrad)
> 
> ...





sooman schrieb:


> am hinterrad sieht man den schatten des aus wahrscheinlich holzbestehenden Ständers



sorry falco^^

ich muss euch enttäuschen, der ständer is ein ca. 1,60 meter langes rohr von nem sonnenschirm 

am sitzrohr ganz oben, bei der verstärungsstrebe sieht man noch das ende davon.
Den rest macht eine gute perspektive!!

aber neben der schwinge sieht man doch auch was vom ständer??


----------



## Stolem (24. März 2007)

ich depp falscher freeddd 

schönes we


----------



## Tillninjo (24. März 2007)

Stolem schrieb:


> MEINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komisches nicolai  

...ich kann mit "North Shore Bitch 06 Black" wenig mit nicolai in verbindung bringen....

...oder stand dein bike mal neben einem nicolai?


----------



## Stolem (24. März 2007)

nene  ich hab mich nur bei euch nicolais verirrt   schon geännert 
grüße


----------



## US. (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

frisch aufgebaut: Helius FR 2007, Gewicht 15,0kg.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Bersi (26. März 2007)

wie ist denn der dämpfer an dem umlenkhebel befestigt? ich seh da keine schraube  ?


----------



## US. (26. März 2007)

Bersi schrieb:


> wie ist denn der dämpfer an dem umlenkhebel befestigt? ich seh da keine schraube  ?



Obere Reihe, drittes Loch von links.
Der Schraubenkopf sitzt auf der linken Seite; der Umlenkhebel hat auf der rechten Seite ein Gewinde in der die Inbusschraube ohne Mutter reingedreht wird.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bersi (26. März 2007)

ah ok verstanden, te ha ix undweiter fahren


----------



## pati7de (27. März 2007)

Hey Uwe,
sieht echt Hammer aus das Bike...genau mein Geschmack! Schön abfallendes Oberrohr.....echt stimmig, was ist das denn für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## US. (27. März 2007)

Hallo Pati,

Danke.
Rahmengröße "M". Ich bin 180cm groß bei SL von 87cm und Sattelhöhe 76cm.
Eine Stütze mit 367mm reicht gerade noch aus.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## zyco (27. März 2007)

Sweet das Rad... Der Umlenkhebel sieht zwar ein wenig kobiger aus als der alte, aber dafür kannste ja nüscht 

Hatte auch überlegt mir die Wotan als Upgrade zur Z1 zu holen, sieht ja im FR ganz nice aus...


----------



## tomclp (29. März 2007)

@ U.S schickes Bike .
Sagmal wie sind die Reifen so vom Rollwiderstand ?

Gruss Tom


----------



## D.F.87 (30. März 2007)

So nach 6 Monaten wieder unter den unbekannten Flugobjekten!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (30. März 2007)

D.F.87 schrieb:


> So nach 6 Monaten wieder unter den unbekannten Flugobjekten!!!!!!!!




schönes DS !!!


----------



## mohrafehre (30. März 2007)

DF87: Wie heisst die Farbe?


----------



## Nippes80 (30. März 2007)

D.F.87 schrieb:


> So nach 6 Monaten wieder unter den unbekannten Flugobjekten!!!!!!!!



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## KLT (30. März 2007)

Helius in Winter-Camou


----------



## Omegar (1. April 2007)

Das UFO sieht echt schick [email protected] bei der Farbe habe ich auch lange ü[email protected]: Ist British Racing Green...


----------



## cena (1. April 2007)

KLT schrieb:


> Helius in Winter-Camou


 
ist mal was anderes und farblich stößt es auch nicht ab


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. April 2007)

@ omegar 

nun wenn man es genau nimmt ist es Moosgrün und kein British racing Green. Denn leztere Farbe schaut etwas anders aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2007)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @ omegar
> 
> nun wenn man es genau nimmt ist es Moosgrün und kein British racing Green. Denn leztere Farbe schaut etwas anders aus.



ich würde ja fast sagen es ist Olivegrün (glanz) so wie mein rahmen...


----------



## monsterchen (3. April 2007)

Hey Leute!

Für alle Nicolaifahrer die demnächst Zuwachs erwarten, hier ein Beispiel für die Nutzung eures Bikes. 







Übrigens, die Wanderer sind auf einmal alle freundlich und wollen sich gerne mit hinten rein setzen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## chorge (3. April 2007)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @ omegar
> 
> nun wenn man es genau nimmt ist es Moosgrün und kein British racing Green. Denn leztere Farbe schaut etwas anders aus.



Also meines (s.o. S. 78 mit der orangenen Z1) ist moosgrün matt...
British Racing Greens gibt es zig verschiedene! Kann also durchaus sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bersi (3. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Für alle Nicolaifahrer die demnächst Zuwachs erwarten, hier ein Beispiel für die Nutzung eures Bikes.
> 
> ...



nice,
 sieht aber irgendwie nach: "ich will hier raus!" aus 
ne sauerstoffflasche hat das kleine aber nicht an bord oder?


----------



## cena (3. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Für alle Nicolaifahrer die demnächst Zuwachs erwarten, hier ein Beispiel für die Nutzung eures Bikes.
> 
> ...


 
 

ist der kinderwagen wenigstens gefedert ?


----------



## DerMarshal (3. April 2007)

wollt ich auch schon fragen...

die eltern ballern vorne mit den fullys nen netten trail runter und der nachwuchs denkt die welt geht unter


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2007)

hab auch so ein dingen,- mitlerweile schon im 7ten jahr mit dem zweten kind.


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2007)

cena schrieb:


> ist der kinderwagen wenigstens gefedert ?




ist er!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## monsterchen (3. April 2007)

@cena ; DerMarshal

Ja, der Kinderwagen ist gefedert und es ist ein Zweisitzer. Hat den Vorteil, daß er nicht so schnell umkippt wie ein Einsitzer und der große Kuschelbär noch mitfahren kann. Dazu hab ich ihn noch auf großvolumige Reifen umgerüstet, die ich mit recht wenig Druck fahre. So gleitet meine Tochter immer sänftenartig hinter mir her. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## cena (3. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ...So gleitet meine Tochter immer sänftenartig hinter mir her.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas


 
das denkst du, oder hörst du die Todesschreie etwa nicht  


aber auf jeden fall ne nette idee den nachwuchs aufs erste nicolai vorzubereiten


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @cena ; DerMarshal
> 
> Ja, der Kinderwagen ist gefedert und es ist ein Zweisitzer. Hat den Vorteil, daß er nicht so schnell umkippt wie ein Einsitzer und der große Kuschelbär noch mitfahren kann. Dazu hab ich ihn noch auf großvolumige Reifen umgerüstet, die ich mit recht wenig Druck fahre. So gleitet meine Tochter immer sänftenartig hinter mir her.
> 
> ...



du meinst ein einsitzer Chariot Cheetah kippt schnell;- 
schon mal nen praxis test gemacht ,-oder warum bist du dir so sicher ?!?


----------



## monsterchen (4. April 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du meinst ein einsitzer Chariot Cheetah kippt schnell;-
> schon mal nen praxis test gemacht ,-oder warum bist du dir so sicher ?!?



Hallo KHUJAND!

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, daß ein Einsitzer sehr schnell kippt, sondern daß
es beim Zweisitzer aufgrund seiner höheren breite noch länger dauert. 

Eine Bekannte von mir die den chariot cougar als Einsitzer hat, hat das mit dem Umkippen schon mal hinbekommen. Aber die Kinder sind in so einem Hänger echt gut aufgehoben  , besser als diese Kindersitze die man ans Fahrrad schraubt  .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (4. April 2007)

@artur: du gehst mit Kinderwagen hintendran dirten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. April 2007)

So sieht man den Artur hier immer in der Halfpipe rumfahren


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2007)

hehe Trollobaby 
zum ersten,- 
 muss ich  das dirt-bike fahren,- wg. sponsoring usw.
 zum zweiten,-
 passt der  Cheetah von der kuplung her bestens an die runde hinterbau strebe.(hat NICOLAI ja nicht)  
drittens
 gibt single-speed ordenlich muckis. 

JOHN-DOE 
 Dirten oder gar Halfpipe rumfahren ist nix für mich,-
kann ich auch nicht...

@ monsterchen ich meine die diskusion pro und kontra kann jetzt ewig so weiter gehen.
ein Zweisitzer Chariot ist in engen wald single trails 
fast unbrauchbar. 

seiss drumm,-
 die dinger sind einfach super von der qualität und haldbarkeit...


----------



## dantist (4. April 2007)

Mein neuer Rocker, Helius  ST 2007  





Die erste Probefahrt wird sehnsüchtig erwartet...


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rocker, Helius  ST 2007
> 
> Die erste Probefahrt wird sehnsüchtig erwartet...



ein sehr sehr schönes Helius 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. April 2007)

@chorge


nun Wenn er den Rahmen von Nicolai hat machen lassen dürfte es Moosgrün sein. Wird aber von Nicolai als Racing Green angeboten in der Englischen Farbtabelle. 

Racing Greens gibt es über 50 Varianten. Aber keine Schaut aus wie Moosgrün. Zumindest nicht für ein Geschultes Auge. 
Auch wenn es nur minime differenzen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab auch so ein dingen,- mitlerweile schon im 7ten jahr mit dem zweten kind.


Ja,ja Artur!
Kinder hast du,viele tolle bikes,einen super Einsitzeranhänger und was nicht noch alles!!!!
*Aber dafür hast du kein Telefon!!!*


----------



## Dittmosher (11. April 2007)

Update:


----------



## trialsrookie (11. April 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rocker, Helius  ST 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sprachlos  ...einfach geil!

In welchen Gewichtsregionen bewegt man sich beim Helius ST?


----------



## dantist (12. April 2007)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Sprachlos  ...einfach geil!
> 
> In welchen Gewichtsregionen bewegt man sich beim Helius ST?



vielen dank.

gewogen habe ich das bike nicht, aber ich schätze mal, das es schon so gegen 17 oder 18 kilo wiegen wird.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. April 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ja,ja Artur!
> Kinder hast du,viele tolle bikes,einen super Einsitzeranhänger und was nicht noch alles!!!!
> *Aber dafür hast du kein Telefon!!!*



Das ist ja so gemein, aber auch sehr lustig     

Der arme Artur, aber Arcor ist wohl schon auf dem Weg, quasi


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. April 2007)

Hi Hi.....


----------



## Kaary (12. April 2007)

jo, hier ml ein gutes bild von meinem geilen bass fr.
bevor jemand fragt, der ständer+ sein schatten is mit paint (!!!!) weggemacht.


----------



## Korbinator (12. April 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> der ständer+ sein schatten is mit paint (!!!!) weggemacht.



Kindergarten! Ich hätte die Retusche direkt im Binärcode vorgenommen...

Sehr schönes Bike, nur Bremse und Dämpfer sind nicht ganz so up to date. Aber es soll ja gut fahren, und nicht jedem gefallen, right?!


----------



## Tillninjo (12. April 2007)

war das bild nich erst letztens drin?


----------



## Kaary (12. April 2007)

jop, war schonma drin, da wars aber nurn handybild^^

mit dem dämpfer bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber nur für neue bremsen habsch leider kein geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (12. April 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> jop, war schonma drin, da wars aber nurn handybild^^
> 
> mit dem dämpfer bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber nur für neue bremsen habsch leider kein geld



Hallo,
ein wahrer Augenschmaus, dein Bass! 
Gruß
Wosch

P.S.: Die Bremse ist zwar wenig leistungsstark aber relativ haltbar und kostet in der Tat nicht die Welt. Das Montieren der vorderen Scheibe in Laufrichtung kostet jedoch kein zusätzliches Geld.


----------



## Trollobaby (13. April 2007)

gut beobachtet, sonst wirklich schick das Bike


----------



## Kaary (13. April 2007)

wosch schrieb:


> Das Montieren der vorderen Scheibe in Laufrichtung kostet jedoch kein zusätzliches Geld.



geieeeeel  
ja wollt ich schon lange machen, hatte aber bisher keine lust dazu^^


----------



## Boondog (14. April 2007)

Tach,

hier mein neues Nicolai!!! ( ich weiß es ist kein MTB, aber wenn ich mir schon ein Rennrad kauf... )







[/url][/IMG]

Nicolai Argon Road
-American Classic 420 Laufräder
-Ultegra - Komplett
-Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
-Syntace F99 Vorbau
-PRO Aero Lenker
-SLR Sattel

gewicht ohne Pedale 7,8Kg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2007)

ICh übernehme mal den Kiddie Part:

Sattel runter, Kefü dran, großen Blatt weg, Spacerturm weg machen, bau noch nee 888 und einen kurzen Vorbau ein, dann isset [email protected]@porno !!!!!!!!11111einself


----------



## chridsche (14. April 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ICh übernehme mal den Kiddie Part:
> 
> Sattel runter, Kefü dran, großen Blatt weg, Spacerturm weg machen, bau noch nee 888 und einen kurzen Vorbau ein, dann isset [email protected]@porno !!!!!!!!11111einself
> 
> ...


----------



## schlammdiva (15. April 2007)

@ Boondog

super Rad, tolle Optik  

Gefällt mir wirklich, wünsche dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. April 2007)

chridsche schrieb:


> JOHN-DOE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ICh übernehme mal den Kiddie Part:
> ...


----------



## kitor (15. April 2007)

kann mal jemand bitte schnell ein MTB posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (15. April 2007)

jetzt mit Nobby Nic´s
SLR T1 und altem Vorbau/Lenker (Aircorp)


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2007)

Boondog schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> hier mein neues Nicolai!!! ( ich weiß es ist kein MTB, aber wenn ich mir schon ein Rennrad kauf... )
> 
> ...




Ich fahr zwar kein RR,aber das is Hammer 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Motivatus (16. April 2007)

Ich werds nie verstehen: 
Man schenkt euch eine ganze Farbpalette und was wählt ihr? Schwarz? Knight Rider ist vorbei!!!


----------



## machero (16. April 2007)

schwarz macht schlank  

nee is einfach ne geile "farbe" ...und zeitlos schön


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2007)

machero schrieb:


> schwarz macht schlank
> 
> nee is einfach ne geile "farbe" ...und zeitlos schön



schwarz ist keine Farbe aber total geil 

Gruß Gürü


----------



## dual-mdc (19. April 2007)

nicolai bass"ds" war mal ein bass dfr. hab es bissel um gebastelt. 14,7kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (19. April 2007)

ach ja ist mein zweitrad neben dem zonenschein


----------



## wosch (21. April 2007)

dual-mdc schrieb:


> nicolai bass"ds" war mal ein bass dfr. hab es bissel um gebastelt. 14,7kg.



Hallo, 
es ist immer wieder aufs neue schön, hier ein Bass zu entdecken, zumal es sich um ein älteres handelt, was viel härter aussieht als die neuen mit den runden und filigranen Streben am Hinterbau. 
Du hast da ein wirklich tolles Bike!

Gruß
Wosch

P.S.: den Status als "Zweitrad" solltest du jedoch nochmal  überdenken...


----------



## akerit (22. April 2007)




----------



## langlang (22. April 2007)

hier der Nachwuchs zu meinem Helius CC:
nicht in Schwarz sondern in Bomber Splitter Orange  






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WODAN (22. April 2007)

akerit schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/helius02.jpg[/img][/url]



Wow! Schönes Bike! Was bringt es denn auf die Waage? 18,5 Kg???  
Mein Helius FR wiegt momentan mit ähnlichen Teilen um die 18kg  
Gruß


----------



## akerit (23. April 2007)

Moin,

@WODAN

Danke. Mit dem Gewicht hast Du sehr gut geschaetzt. Liegt genau bei 18.47 kg.


Gruss aus M


----------



## WODAN (23. April 2007)

Moin,
kleines Update von meinem BMXTB:
-Singlespeed
-RS Pike SL
-Gustav M 1998 Bremshebel, poliert (mit dem besten Druckpunkt aller Gustl's!!!)
-Race Face Kurbel/IL/Sattelstütze/Steuersatz/Lenker
-Hügi FR Naben/Mavic 321/729 Felgen
usw..

Schlicht aufgebaut, da ich kein Freund von neumodischem "Bling Bling" Kram ala Spank bin!  
Bilder von meinen anderen beiden Nicolais folgen, denn man ist ja ständig am rumschrauben  






Gruß


----------



## Hache (24. April 2007)

Hier mal mein Rad... 

Bessere Bilder werden noch nach gereicht....

MfG
Hache


----------



## Kaary (24. April 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


>



aber ein anderer vorbau kommt doch noch dran, oder?
selbst wenn's nur der optik wegen ist!

hat ein ahead vorbau eigentlich viele vorteile gegenüber so nem komischen alten welcher im schaft geklemmt wird?


----------



## WODAN (25. April 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> aber ein anderer vorbau kommt doch noch dran, oder?
> selbst wenn's nur der optik wegen ist!
> 
> hat ein ahead vorbau eigentlich viele vorteile gegenüber so nem komischen alten welcher im schaft geklemmt wird?



Moin,
wieso denn? Ist ein Syncros DH-Vorbau (Ahead).

Ahead Vorbauten haben eigentlich fast nur Vorteile gegenüber den alten Konusvorbauten. Die Höhenverstellung war einfacher bei den Alten, aber ich glaube das nutzte mehr den Damenrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (25. April 2007)

sehr schick, das BMXTB. 
Werd´s ja bald mal im Original sehen...


----------



## Omegar (25. April 2007)

Es ist endlich vollbracht....
Nicolai UFO-ST in perfektion....





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nippes80 (25. April 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Es ist endlich vollbracht....
> Nicolai UFO-ST in perfektion....
> 
> 
> ...



Wow....echt Super Dein Ufo , na klar die Farbe wird nicht Jedermann´s Sache sein aber egal. Ist auch das erste Ufo mit Totem das ich gesehen habe. Ist die Totem ne 1.5 üder 1 1/8?

Gruß

Nippes80


----------



## Kettenbeißer (25. April 2007)

Ich hab mal aktuelle Bilder von meinen beiden gemacht:


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. April 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Es ist endlich vollbracht....
> Nicolai UFO-ST in perfektion....
> 
> 
> ...



Ein schönes UFO haste da, aber die Farbe  
Könnte es sein das der Dämpfer falsch rum eingebaut ist  
Viel Spaß mit dem Fluggerät


----------



## mtb_nico (25. April 2007)

Die Farbe ist geil... würd mich aber selber nicht trauen es zu fahren...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. April 2007)

*Hallo Leute,

Mein UFO ST is so gut wie fertig, 
wer Lust hat kann es sich mal in meiner Gallerie angucken.

P.S. es kommt noch ne E.13 LG1 Kettenführung dran !!!

MFG

NICOLAI-UFO-DS (ST)*


----------



## Kaary (25. April 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> wieso denn? Ist ein Syncros DH-Vorbau (Ahead).



sieht komisch aus^^
so.... einheitlich der ganze bereich da oben

btw. das ufo st ist sowas von oberhammerpornomonsterderbe GEIL!!!!!
richtig schöne farbkombi imo!


----------



## schlammdiva (25. April 2007)

@ omegar

feines Teil, dein Ufo. Endlich noch jemand mit Mut zu Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. April 2007)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]

*Hier mal mein NICOLAI UFO ST  

Es kommt noch ne E.13 LG1 Kettenführung dran  

MFG

NICOLAI-UFO-DS (ST)*


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2007)

! SCHÖN !
 passt alles...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. April 2007)

ihhhh, das ist ja weiß

nee nur Spass  geiles Teil


----------



## Nippes80 (26. April 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS GEHT MIR JA GUT REIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.cutter (26. April 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richtig (26. April 2007)

yes, yes, yes... ich steh drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (26. April 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> sieht komisch aus^^
> so.... einheitlich der ganze bereich da oben
> @Kaary:
> Wenn man bei einem Egg-Grind auf dem Oberrohr nicht bereits an den Gegenhaltern zum Stillstand kommt (die seit einigen Jahren bei allen Nicolais gottseidank nach unten verlegt worden sind...) und der Vorbau den Spaß abrupt beendet, dann ist man froh über jede fehlende Klemmschraube und einen einheitlichen Shape, damit das "Autsch" einen Tic leiser ausfallen kann.
> ...


----------



## sooman (26. April 2007)

@ NICOLAI-UFO-DS

mit dem Schaltwewrk wirds nich lange gut gehn so wies jetzt ist.
Entweder du zerschrammst dir deine Kettenstrebe oder des Schaltwerk geht verabschiedet sich.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. April 2007)

sooman schrieb:


> @ NICOLAI-UFO-DS
> 
> mit dem Schaltwewrk wirds nich lange gut gehn so wies jetzt ist.
> Entweder du zerschrammst dir deine Kettenstrebe oder des Schaltwerk geht verabschiedet sich.



*Hallo sooman,

Das Schaltwerk is mir vor zwei Wochen in Winterberg abgerissen, kannste in meiner gallerie nachgucken 

MFG

NICOLAI-UFO-DS (ST) *


----------



## Jocka79 (26. April 2007)




----------



## Omegar (26. April 2007)

@NICOLAI-UFO-DS: Einen Dämpfer kann man nicht falsch herum einbauen.... außerdem kam der dämpfer in dieser position von nicolai....

Aber mal ganz im Ernzt: Was habt ihr eigendlich alle mit der farbe? Wenn ich schon nen dicken ral-katalog vor mir hab, muss ich mich doch nicht für die graue maus entscheiden....


----------



## limestone (27. April 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernzt: Was habt ihr eigendlich alle mit der farbe? Wenn ich schon nen dicken ral-katalog vor mir hab, muss ich mich doch nicht für die graue maus entscheiden....




... ich bin ganz deiner Meinung und find deine Farbwahl sehr cool. Viel Spaß mit dem absolut geilen Bike !!!!!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (27. April 2007)

Die Farbe is halt Geschmackssache !!!


----------



## Jocka79 (27. April 2007)

Ma mein Ufo ST!
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig,krieg noch andere Laufräder!


----------



## gbm31 (27. April 2007)

aus aktuellem umbau, ähh, anlass:

(4 stunden in der heissen werkstatt...)







- längerer vorbau in testphase, vieleicht wirds doch noch ein ganz leicht kürzerer (50mm sind für alte herren zu wenig - da könnte ja jemand meinen, ich würde slopestylen wollen...)

- hone kurbel + truvativ chainguide, weil der roox kettenhund allein nicht wirklich ausreicht und es die kurbel für superbillig in der bucht gab 

- 8-fach nexus + alfine-spanner + kugelgelagerte schaltröllchen + alfine sti hebel mit abgesägter ganganzeige, weil die einfach besser ist als die 7-fach nexus mit drehgriff

- odi lock-on griffe als ersatz für die verschraubten syntace, weil die für den drehgriff gekürzt wurden.


----------



## richtig (27. April 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Ma mein Ufo ST!
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig,krieg noch andere Laufräder!



damit das hier nicht GANZ unter geht: gewagt aber immer noch ne schönere farbkombi als die lila kuh. ich hätte aber gleich grüne felgen genommen. und vielleicht irgendwo noch was weisses.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (27. April 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> Die Farbe is halt Geschmackssache !!!



ja, und klamotten auch. trotzdem lacht die ganze welt über breite typen in uncle-sam muscle-shirts und bodybuilderhosen. so ein paar regeln des guten geschmacks gibts schon. und den RAL katalog muss man ja nicht dermaßen vergewaltigen nur weil er mal eben beim bikeschweisser rumliegt.

den RAL katalog gibts nur um im zweifelsfall doch wieder 9003 zu nehmen.

grussascha


----------



## WODAN (28. April 2007)

ein paar Änderungen...







Gruß


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. April 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Ma mein Ufo ST!
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig,krieg noch andere Laufräder!



also finde das mal sehr nice. aber schnell neue felgen her!


----------



## Jocka79 (28. April 2007)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> also finde das mal sehr nice. aber schnell neue felgen her!



Moin,
kriege Spank Laufräder mit FETTEN Hope Naben!


----------



## Silofreak (29. April 2007)

Finde im ganzen Forum nicht ein UFO ST in silber eloxal! Kann mir mal einer einen Tip geben, wo man ein aufgebautes Bike in silber eloxal sehen kann?


----------



## Condor (29. April 2007)

Kann man silber eloxal überhaupt noch ordern?


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (29. April 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> Kann man silber eloxal überhaupt noch ordern?



*Klar, das ist kein Problem !!!*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Ma mein Ufo ST!
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig,krieg noch andere Laufräder!



hi,
ich finde die farbcombi sehr schön. aber wie meine vorredner schon erwähnten. bloß neue lauräder her. mit den spank felgen auf hope 2 naben machst du garantiert nichts falsch - schön schön. nur ich weiß wirklich nicht, wieso so viele leute diese hässlichen camouflage felgen freiwillig fahren


----------



## Jocka79 (29. April 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> hi,
> ich finde die farbcombi sehr schön. aber wie meine vorredner schon erwähnten. bloß neue lauräder her. mit den spank felgen auf hope 2 naben machst du garantiert nichts falsch - schön schön. nur ich weiß wirklich nicht, wieso so viele leute diese hässlichen camouflage felgen freiwillig fahren



Am richtigen Bike sehen die Laufräder gut aus!
Außerdem ist es mal was anderes!

Schöne Hope Pro 2 Naben krieg ich.....machen schön krach... 

Und andere Reifen auch noch drauf!
Bin noch nicht ganz sicher welche...

@ silofreak:
Nicolai rät von Silber elox ab, kann zu verfärbungen kommen,aber auf speziellen Wunsch gibts das bestimmt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. April 2007)

Weiß gar nicht,was mann an den Spankfelgen gut finden kann!! 
Das ist zusammengenieteter Schro.....


----------



## cena (29. April 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht,was mann an den Spankfelgen gut finden kann!!
> Das ist zusammengenieteter Schro.....


 
jo, von der vearbeitungsquali sind die echt mies, z.b. die flanken kippen weg ohne ende, aber stabil sind diee, dass muss man ihnen lassen, obwohl mans nicht glauben würde wenn man sich die felge genauer betrachtet ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2007)

WODAN  
übelst geile karre... 
(alles richtig gemacht)


----------



## WODAN (1. Mai 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> WODAN
> übelst geile karre...
> (alles richtig gemacht)



Danke für die Blumen  

Aber wie Du ja weißt ist man nie richtig fertig, Sattel und Dämpfer werden diese Woche noch ausgetauscht


----------



## Whafe (4. Mai 2007)

Hi All

No German speak for me

Just finished my Nicolai, Love it


----------



## Wilhelm (5. Mai 2007)

Not bad. Show us some more (high-resolution) pics of your NICOLAI Nucleon TFR bitch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (5. Mai 2007)

So, fertig.....Nun auch mit größeren Scheiben...


----------



## Tillninjo (6. Mai 2007)

so, hierist nun der aktuelle Stand meines Bass FR. 
Gestern in Heimbach am Rursee geknipst.... nach einer äußerst staubigen Runde.









Kommentare erwünscht!


----------



## Monolithic (7. Mai 2007)

Lackier die Gabel weiß oder rot. 

Aber sehr schön, dein Rad... man, was freu ich mich auf meine weißen Laufräder.

Andere Frage: wie lange fährst du schon den Fox-Dämpfer in dem Rahmen, und wie ist's so bezüglich Ansprechverhalten, Durchschlägen etc.? Würde meinem Bass gerne 'nen Luftdämpfer verpassen, bin aber noch unschlüssig...


----------



## Tillninjo (7. Mai 2007)

Lackieren lohnt sich da nicht mehr. 

Mit dem Dämpfer (Fox Float RL AVA) bin ich äußerst zufrieden!

hatte erst den nicolai Dämpfer dann den DNM ST8 (sind ja fast identisch), auch mit verschiedenen Federn, aber entweder war das Ansprechverhalten gut, aber leider sehr leicht durchgeschlagen, oder halt zu hart, bzw nicht gut angesprochen.

Dann hatte ich einen normalen Fox Float drin (ohne verstellb. Zug-, oder Druckstufe). Das war schon besser, auch "Couchig", aber ähnliches Problem: ist ab und zu durchgeschlagen.

Der Fox Float RL AVA (seit Februar dieses Jahres verbaut) ist eigentlich perfekt, da man ja die Progression einstellen kann. Der Bass Rahmen federt ja eher degressiv ein, da habe ich den Dämpfer auf volle Progression gestellt und es funktioniert gut.
Der Dämpfer hat auch schon ein voreingestelltes ProPedal, das stört das Ansprechverhalten aber nicht sonderlich (es sei denn man meint, der Hinterbau müsste bei leichtem Kopfsteinpflaster einfedern), sondern funktioniert sehr gut beim Bergauffahren.
Beim normalem Fahren wippt das Rad kaum.

Und mit dem Lockout (L) und ETA der Gabel kann man hardtailmässig unterwegs sein. Die Zugstufe (R) hab ich auf schnell gedreht, sodass der Hinterbau wieder bei flotten Wurzel- oder Treppenpassagen schnell ausfedert.

Rundherum würde ich sagen, dass es DER perfekte Dämpfer für diesen Rahmen ist. 

achja, mein Einsatzgebiet: von Touren, leichtes Streeten bis Enduro mit ambitionieren Bergabfahrten und schönen Trails.


----------



## wosch (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tillninjo,
das ist ein sehr schönes Bass. Mir gefällt besonders die Komponentenauswahl, es sieht so aus, dass an dein Rad nur das drankommt, was Sinn ergibt, funktioniert und durchhällt. Keine Gimmicks. Sehr schön.
Eine Frage, welche Erfahrungen hast du mit deinen Bremsen gemacht?
Gruß
Wosch


----------



## Tillninjo (7. Mai 2007)

wosch schrieb:


> Hallo Tillninjo,
> das ist ein sehr schönes Bass. Mir gefällt besonders die Komponentenauswahl, es sieht so aus, dass an dein Rad nur das drankommt, was Sinn ergibt, funktioniert und durchhällt. Keine Gimmicks. Sehr schön.
> Eine Frage, welche Erfahrungen hast du mit deinen Bremsen gemacht?
> Gruß
> Wosch



Danke Wosch.
Da hast du recht. So Schnickschnack brauche ich weniger. Haltbarkeit stand bei mir im Vordergrund, daher auch z.B. die Downhilllaufräder und massive Bremsen. Habe ja auch die Schalthüllen komplett durchverlegt, das macht das Schalten weniger dreckempfindlich, wenn auch die Optik am Oberrohr nicht so schön ist. Beim Antrieb habe ich bis auf die Kurbel und Kette nur XT Parts genommen (Kette ist eine XTR, war nur ein geringer Aufpreis; und die Kurbel eine Hone, da kosten die Ersatzkettenblätter nicht so ein Vermögen, wie bei einer XT! [44Zähne=62Euro bei bike-components])

Mit den Bremsen bin ich sehr zufrieden, handelt sich um eine System 12 und eine System 8, beide mit 200mm Scheiben. Allerdings ist die 12er hinten (obwohl 'stärker'), da ich die Bremsen nacheinander (wie eig fast alles) gekauft habe und günstig dran kam.
Einfacher Belagswechsel, bei aber langer Haltbarkeit (Vorne: BBB, sind schon 2500KM drin und noch mind 1/3 drauf). Allerdings bekommt man für die System 12 nicht überall Beläge. Die System 8 ist ja mit der alten Shimano XT identisch, daher eine große Auswahl auch von Fremdherstellern (vor allem auch mit Rückstellfeder). Und mit den 4 Kolben System komme ich gut zurecht...  entweder leichtes anbremsen, oder auch sofortiges blockieren (wenn das Rad im Keller an Ketten hängt, wenn was geschraubt wird und man die Räder dreht und dann die Bremsen flott zieht wackelt und vibriert das ganze Rad aufgrund des sofortigen Stillstands... knallen gut zu!  

Wenn man am Bike selber gerne schraubt sind die Bremsen zu empfehlen, da man anfangs ein bisschen einstellen muss, damit nichts mehr schleift (was aber auch durch die grösseren Scheiben etwas schwieriger ist).  Sonst muss man halt alle 1-2 Jahre die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln, was aber auch gut geht.

Bremsen tue ich nur mit einem Finger, da ich die Hände immer aussen am Lenker habe für mehr Kontrolle. 

hier noch ein Bild in grösserer Auflösung, allerdings noch mit dem "normalem" Fox Dämpfer, mit dem ich nicht so zufrieden war: *click it*


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> So, fertig.....Nun auch mit größeren Scheiben...



Moin,
in echt kommt die Farbe noch viel besser zur Geltung!
Bis zum nächsten Mal!  

Gruß


----------



## baiano (16. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen, 

hier mal ein Bild meines neuen Helius FR







Einige Sachen sind noch zu ändern. Aber es fährt auf jeden Fall schon mal...
und das sehr geil....


----------



## tomclp (18. Mai 2007)

Schickes Fr Baiano. Was ist den mit deim St zu schwer ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## lukii (20. Mai 2007)

@ US. Warum hast du denn ne Helius ST Schwinge am Helius FR? 
Und wie läuft der Wotan so? Empfehlenswert?
Greetz aus Augsburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Mai 2007)

Whafe schrieb:


> Hi All
> 
> No German speak for me
> 
> Just finished my Nicolai, Love it



Looks great! What fork? Magura Wotan?


----------



## ibislover (21. Mai 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Looks great! What fork? Magura Wotan?


painted totem. 


.


----------



## US. (22. Mai 2007)

lukii schrieb:


> @ US. Warum hast du denn ne Helius ST Schwinge am Helius FR?
> Und wie läuft der Wotan so? Empfehlenswert?
> Greetz aus Augsburg



Helius ST-Schwinge?
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß es sich um die serienmässige Schwinge des FR handelt. Jedenfalls habe ich nicht davon abweichend bestellt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dantist (22. Mai 2007)

US. schrieb:


> Helius ST-Schwinge?
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß es sich um die serienmässige Schwinge des FR handelt. Jedenfalls habe ich nicht davon abweichend bestellt.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Evtl. meint er den Umlenkhebel für den Luftdämpfer


----------



## lukii (22. Mai 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Evtl. meint er den Umlenkhebel für den Luftdämpfer



Wusste gar nich das es unterschiedliche umlenkhebel für Luft-, wie Stahlfederdämpfer gibt.


----------



## dantist (22. Mai 2007)

lukii schrieb:


> Wusste gar nich das es unterschiedliche umlenkhebel für Luft-, wie Stahlfederdämpfer gibt.



Das ist ziemlich neu und das Helius von U.S. ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere das erste im Forum mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel.


----------



## Dittmosher (22. Mai 2007)

Servus zusammen,

hier mal ein Update + mein neues "Baby"!

Update bmxtb:






Neu:





Beide together:





Mal sehen ob sie euch gefallen...


----------



## gbm31 (22. Mai 2007)

erinnert mich ein bisschen an das, was ich mir immer auf die zahnbürste schmiere... 




btw: wollte aus altersgründen mein helius etwas tourentauglicher machen, aber nach langen testfahrten (und -stürzen) mit vorbauten von 110 bis 75 mm länge besinnt sich der papa zurück auf seine wurzeln...

in erwartung des dhl-männchens, das hoffentlich bald eine 180er scheibe + adapter und einen 75mm syntace superforce bringt, wird wieder der kurze stummel gefahren -
beim rumtoben haben sich die 75mm als der beste kompromiss zwischen tricksen und touren erwiesen. 

und nach testfahrten mit 2 saftigen avids hab ich mich entschieden, lediglich hinten (wg hitze beim abfahren) auf die nächste scheibengröße zu gehen, meiner 99er louise damit zu längerem leben zu verhelfen, und für das gesparte geld lieber mal wieder ein paar mal mit frauchen auszugehen.


ach ja, bei einem der stürze hab ich auf einer seite die komplette deko ruiniert, also hab ich alles runtergemacht - gefällt mir eigentlich gar nicht schlecht:


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2007)

@ Dittmosher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (24. Mai 2007)

@Dittmosher

Schöne Bikes hast du da, ich finde die Farben gelungen. Mal was anderes 
Wären von der Farbe her die passenden Jungenbikes bei mein mädchenrosa Bike.


----------



## Tillninjo (24. Mai 2007)

schliesse mich da meinen vorrednern an, schicke dinger! an dem ufo, haste da schalt- und bremsleitung gekringelt? sieht nach absicht aus, oder wie?
aber schickes duo!


hab hier auch nochmal meins, frisch gesäubert!


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (25. Mai 2007)

Das Duo ist ja mal der ABSOLUTE HAMMER! FEETT  100 Punkte!
Mein BMXTB ist noch im Aufbau, kommt bald.


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Mai 2007)

ja, hab ich mit absicht "gekringelt", muss doch barspin-tauglich sein... ;-) 
wird aber noch verfeinert.

freut mich das euch meine beiden so gefallen.


----------



## Izual (26. Mai 2007)

... und es fährt und fährt


----------



## digger (26. Mai 2007)

JAhaha - meins auch (mongoose amplifier II)!!!
ich werde auch mal ein bildchen davon einstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndGL (26. Mai 2007)

Hier mein neues altes Helius CC:










Ich habe meinem 2003er Rahmen neue Druckstreben verpassen lassen und dabei wurde der Rahmen gleich neu gepulvert. Bis auf Dämpfer, Speedhub und Steuersatz sind alle Komponenten neu.


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (27. Mai 2007)

wieviel hat dich die lackierung gekostet?
da kommt ja shcon eineiges zusammen, oder? porto, lackierung, decals etc


----------



## berndGL (27. Mai 2007)

BMXTB_Rider schrieb:


> wieviel hat dich die lackierung gekostet?
> da kommt ja shcon eineiges zusammen, oder? porto, lackierung, decals etc



Das eigentliche Lackieren war gar nicht so teuer:

Abbeizen: rund 67 Euro
Pulvern: rund 136 Euro
Decals: 10 Euro
Arbeitszeit Monteur: 98 Euro
UPS Versand: 15 Euro

Alles Nettopreise.

Die neuen Druckstreben haben Netto mit 210 Euro zu Buche geschlagen und dann wurden auch noch alle Lager komplett getauscht. Immerhin hat Nicolai meine alten Druckstreben - mit Cantisockel - für 48 Euro in Zahlung genommen.


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Nicolai BMXTB Rahmen ist von 2003 und hat noch Cantisockel, weißt du ob man diese entfernen lassen kann?


----------



## berndGL (27. Mai 2007)

BMXTB_Rider schrieb:


> Mein Nicolai BMXTB Rahmen ist von 2003 und hat noch Cantisockel, weißt du ob man diese entfernen lassen kann?



Laut Falco Mille geht das.

Zitat aus einer E-Mail an mich: "Wir können, wenn Du eine Scheibenbremse fahren willst, die Cantisockel und den Verbindungssteg der alten Druckstreben entfernen, verschleifen und die Streben anschließend pulverbeschichten. Diese Variante ist mit Abstand die güstigste."


----------



## digger (2. Juni 2007)

digger schrieb:


> JAhaha - meins auch (mongoose amplifier II)!!!
> ich werde auch mal ein bildchen davon einstellen...



leider nur ein handybild:






mongoose amplifier II (Baujahr:1995 | Rahmennummer: 159) aka. nicolai trombone
fährt immer noch und wird auch noch gut rangenommen, der dämpfer war schon 
ca. 50 mal beim service aber egal...


----------



## wosch (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
schönes Bike. Nicht nur deswegen, weil es mitlerweile sehr selten geworden ist.
Wieviel Federweg hat es?
Gruß
Wosch


----------



## digger (2. Juni 2007)

laut herstellerangaben sollten es 14,5 cm am heck sein (vorne 17 cm: marzocchi jr. t  von 2002).

die geometrie ist zwar uralt aber doch brauchbar.
das sattelrohr ist brutal lang aber der rest ist wunderbar - überall kommt man hoch und runter gehts auch gut.


----------



## ThomAngelRipper (3. Juni 2007)

Will ich auch mal mein Nicolai präsentieren es ist der 2. Prototyp vom Nucleon, und weil er mir mal gerissen ist, wurde ein halbiertes Unterrohr unter das vorhandene Unterrohr drunter geschweißt.

Gesamt ca 27,5kg






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juni 2007)

ThomAngelRipper schrieb:


> Will ich auch mal mein Nicolai präsentieren es ist der 2. Prototyp vom Nucleon, und weil er mir mal gerissen ist, wurde ein halbiertes Unterrohr unter das vorhandene Unterrohr drunter geschweißt.
> Gesamt ca 27,5kg



Wow, extrem selten und extrem hübsch, mein Neid ist dir sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (3. Juni 2007)

27kg ? Tourentauglichheit wird da langsam einbeschränkt  aber Downhill-Spass wird es schon geben!
Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen nackt?
grüss Roel


----------



## wosch (3. Juni 2007)

Ich bin sprachlos vor Begeisterung! 
Wie sind denn die Reaktionen der anderen Biker unterwegs?


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube unterwegs beschränkt sich auf DH-Strecken und Bikeparks bei dem Gewicht, oder!?


----------



## c_w (4. Juni 2007)

Hab leider nur ein Handybild von meinem Helius CC:






Ich mach demnächst mal schönere Bilder


----------



## gbm31 (4. Juni 2007)

plöd, daß man seine posts so schnell nicht mehr ändern kann...


mit der neuen sattelstütze sind die umbauarbeiten beendet:






[klick]



vorerst...


----------



## digger (4. Juni 2007)

ThomAngelRipper schrieb:


> Will ich auch mal mein Nicolai präsentieren es ist der 2. Prototyp vom Nucleon, und weil er mir mal gerissen ist, wurde ein halbiertes Unterrohr unter das vorhandene Unterrohr drunter geschweißt.
> 
> Gesamt ca 27,5kg
> 
> ...



RESPEKT!


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Juni 2007)

bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir ein liteville mit den neuen 130mm kaufe oder ein helius FR. hab zu testzwecken mal bass tfr und ein FR mit meinen teilen aufgebaut und teste derzeit:











helius in action:


----------



## roelant (7. Juni 2007)

@525Rainer:
Sehr schöne fotos!
Das sind doch XL Rahmen, oder? Geht das noch für Trial-artiges fahren?
grüsse
Roel


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Juni 2007)

das helius ist ein L rahmen und ich bin auch 193cm gross. ich fahr damit ja hauptsächlich touren und es muss bergauf funktionieren. möcht dann noch eine ungekröpfte gerade sattelstütze und eine absenkbare gabel. (evtl. RS Relevation 100-130mm) da ich gern mit flachem winkel fahre bergab. hinten stell ich ca. 124mm ein mach mir aber die winkel noch so flach wie beim kleinsten federweg was ich dann bergauf mit der absenkbaren gabel wieder eliminier da sonst das sitzrohr zu flach ist beim uphill.. so stell ich mir das vor.
ansonsten find ich die geo optimal auch zum herumspielen. das tretlager ist über 0 und der rahmen schön tief. ich kann das rad nicht so beanspruchen weil nur geliehen aber ich denk schon dass es auch zum herumtrialen zwischendurch so gut funktioniert wie mein altes stumpjumper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EMILY (7. Juni 2007)

Mein endlich fertiges Argon FR






[/url]


----------



## KermitTheFrog (15. Juni 2007)

EMILY schrieb:


> Mein endlich fertiges Argon FR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wosch (15. Juni 2007)

@ EMILY: ich hielt das Argon eigentlich für ein eher langweiliges Bike. Nun, nachdem ich dein Bild gesehen habe, muss ich beschämt mein Meinung ändern. Du hast ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## funny_wastl (15. Juni 2007)

@ EMILY: 
Sorry für meinen 1. Post hier, man möge mir verzeihen aber als ich dein Bike gesehen habe konnte ich nicht anders.
Ich sags mal so: geilgeilgeil!!!
Fahre zur Zeit noch nen Ghost ERT und überlege mir wieder nen Hardtail zuzulegen. Für welchen Einsatz benutzt du dein Bike und wieviel wiegt es?
Ist das die Z1 Light Eta von 2006 und geht das klar mit der Einbauhöhe?
Für die Gabel würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch entscheiden.
Sorry für die vielen Fragen hast aber auch ein sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## EMILY (15. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Einsatz sind technische Touren/Enduro. Da ich auch längere Touren und einen Transalp fahren will, habe ich mich für ein Hardtail entschieden. Für den Transalp kommen aber noch leichtere Reifen drauf.
Die Gabel ist eine Z1 Light 2006. Die max. Einbauhöhe ist von Nicolai mit 540mm angegeben und die Gabel ist mit 538,5 noch im Bereich des erlaubten.
Habe das Bike noch nicht gewogen. Werde dies bald nachreichen.


----------



## richtig (16. Juni 2007)

EMILY schrieb:


> Einsatz sind technische Touren/Enduro. Da ich auch längere Touren und einen Transalp fahren will, habe ich mich für ein Hardtail entschieden. Für den Transalp kommen aber noch leichtere Reifen drauf.



ist das eine z1 light ETA? wenn nicht, wird das dann nicht etwas schwierig mit den alpen?

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiper (16. Juni 2007)

Nicht meins,aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Freerider85 (17. Juni 2007)

Ja wahnsinn!!! Geile Moppe!


----------



## EMILY (17. Juni 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> ist das eine z1 light ETA? wenn nicht, wird das dann nicht etwas schwierig mit den alpen?
> 
> grussascha


Die Gabel hat ETA


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2007)

silver vs. black  
Oder das Treffen der Coladosen  











Silber: mein Bike
Schwarz: Korbinator > O-Ton: "Weiße Pedale werden noch getauscht"


----------



## Korbinator (17. Juni 2007)

Gut daß heute die Stylepolzei nicht im Wald unterwegs war. Da hatten meine Pedale nochmal Glück. Wir hätten ja auf dem Trail "Ebony and Ivory" singen können...

Gruß


----------



## trialsrookie (20. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> bin derzeit am überlegen ob ich mir ein liteville mit den neuen 130mm kaufe oder ein helius FR. hab zu testzwecken mal bass tfr und ein FR mit meinen teilen aufgebaut und teste derzeit:
> 
> [...]
> 
> helius in action:



Puh... starker Tobak! Schaut echt spitze aus, sowohl das Bike allein als auch mit Fahrer!   

Also so schön das Liteville auch ist, aber für den heftigeren Einsatz würde ich doch sicherheitshalber zum Helius greifen! Bin selbst gerade am Überlegen (und am sparen  ), wie fährt sich denn das Helius mit dem Luftdämpfer  - und wie ist der Unterschied zum Bass? Bin selber knapp so groß wie du, 1.90 mit knappen 90 kg. Danke schonmal für jede Info!


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (23. Juni 2007)

Hier ist mein BMXTB, gestern sind die letzten Teile gekommen, ENDLICH ist es fertig!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juni 2007)

Zocchisticker und dann nee Gabel von RS ?!?!?

Aber viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Bike


----------



## Sir Chickenway (23. Juni 2007)

Xiper schrieb:


> Nicht meins,aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten...



Nucleon FR-Tandem? Gabs das mal zu kaufen? Total krank!


----------



## BMXTB_Rider (23. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Zocchisticker und dann nee Gabel von RS ?!?!?
> 
> Aber viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Bike



stimmt, die müsste ich noch entfernen, naja vllt freuen sich ein paar kiddies drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (23. Juni 2007)

Izual schrieb:


> ... und es fährt und fährt




kenn ich....

meins fährt auch noch und es hat mich (bis auf den dämpfer) nie im stich gelassen. die geometrie war auch noch mit einer 2001er z1 (130mm) brauchbar. mit der alten z1 (100mm) ist es natürlich deutlich wendiger. schau mal in meine galerie.


----------



## Freerider85 (25. Juni 2007)

Endlich is meine Moppe da!! Juppi!
Die Daten:
Helius ST
66 SL1 ATA / DHX 50
DT FR 2350
Chris King Steelset 
Avid Code
Sram X0 / 9.0
rest is Race Face


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Juni 2007)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Endlich is meine Moppe da!! Juppi!
> Die Daten:
> Helius ST
> 66 SL1 ATA / DHX 50
> ...



  geile scheese


----------



## Freerider85 (25. Juni 2007)

Muß nur noch die Züge sauber verlegen, sobald das Entlüftungsset eintrifft...und es kommt noch ein sram umwerfer dran.


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Juni 2007)

Sieht wirklich klasse aus und nur edle Teile verbaut, fast zu schade zum Heizen! Ein roter Steuersatz würde noch stark aussehen, aber dann hast Du nicht die benötigte Einpresstiefe, gell. Letzter Kritikpunkt wären noch die Kurbeln, finde ich optisch nicht ganz passend. Sind das die Prodigy? Aber ansonsten ein wirklich super Bike, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Korbinator (25. Juni 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ein roter Steuersatz würde noch stark aussehen, aber dann hast Du nicht die benötigte Einpresstiefe, gell.



Doch, selbst die bekäme er hin - mit einem Acros AH-07 in Wunschfarbe eloxiert.

Gruß


----------



## chris12 (25. Juni 2007)

genau, hab ich auch gemacht.

ansonsten sehr schick.

ich hätte aber, aufgrund des dämpfers, alles in blau genommen.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juni 2007)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Also so schön das Liteville auch ist, aber für den heftigeren Einsatz würde ich doch sicherheitshalber zum Helius greifen! Bin selbst gerade am Überlegen (und am sparen  ), wie fährt sich denn das Helius mit dem Luftdämpfer  - und wie ist der Unterschied zum Bass? Bin selber knapp so groß wie du, 1.90 mit knappen 90 kg. Danke schonmal für jede Info!



hab mich für das helius FR entschieden. das helius ist halt ein viergelenker während das bass ein eingelenker ist. das gesamtgewicht vom bass mit meinen teilen war mit 18,x kg einfach für touren ungeeignet. bergab fand ich das bass viel besser was aber wohl am stahlfederdämpfer lag. ich fands auch wendiger und mir taugt die einfederkurve von eingelenkern einfach mehr wenn ich aufs hinterrad geh bei hohen stufen. mein helius hat auch noch nicht die luftdämpferschwinge. ich brauch aber lock out weil ich den berg auch rauffahr. für freeriding und bikepark würd ich das bass nehmen. das auf dem foto ist nach wie vor zu verkaufen wenn du interesse hast leit ichs an meinen freund weiter.


----------



## trialsrookie (26. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hab mich für das helius FR entschieden. das helius ist halt ein viergelenker während das bass ein eingelenker ist. das gesamtgewicht vom bass mit meinen teilen war mit 18,x kg einfach für touren ungeeignet. bergab fand ich das bass viel besser was aber wohl am stahlfederdämpfer lag. ich fands auch wendiger und mir taugt die einfederkurve von eingelenkern einfach mehr wenn ich aufs hinterrad geh bei hohen stufen. mein helius hat auch noch nicht die luftdämpferschwinge. ich brauch aber lock out weil ich den berg auch rauffahr. für freeriding und bikepark würd ich das bass nehmen. das auf dem foto ist nach wie vor zu verkaufen wenn du interesse hast leit ichs an meinen freund weiter.


Danke für's follow-up! Also das Bass wird mir dann wohl auch zu schwer sein, bin kein Freund der Bikeparks u. zum Touren sind 18kg wahrlich nix... danke aber für's Angebot! Das Helius FR (mit Stahldämpfer) ist schon nicht sonderlich leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (27. Juni 2007)

@Freerider85: das Helius ist einfach der hammer. Die Farbgombi sieht sehr schick aus und die teile sind super..... viel spaß damit.


----------



## Freerider85 (27. Juni 2007)

Danke danke. Das Teil läßt sich noch geiler Fahren als es aussieht, vor allem der Hinterbau ist ein einziger Traum, der arbeitet nur wenn wer auch soll  . Kein Wippen beim Treten (nicht mal wiegetritt)...und trotzdem butterweich!

@ timbowjoketown: Ne, die Kurbeln sind die Evolve DH von race face. Sollten aber auch halten.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Glück, habe gestern meine Gabel einschicken müßen, da die Zugstufe am Arsch ist...schon ärgerlich!


----------



## Korbinator (27. Juni 2007)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> ...habe gestern meine Gabel einschicken müßen, da die Zugstufe am Arsch ist...schon ärgerlich!



Da gehört sie ja auch nicht hin... 

Tröste Dich, das passierte mir neulich auch nach einmal Fahren. Seitdem aber problemlos. Trotzdem geiles Bike, Glückwunsch! Brauchst Dich aber nicht schon wieder bedanken, das oben gilt als Pauschale. 

Gruß


----------



## gbm31 (29. Juni 2007)

frauenabend + kinder zeitig ins bett gekriegt + keller aufgeräumt + laufrad, kassette, 95er xtr schaltwerk und xt-shifter wiedergefunden + langeweile = 







fazit nach der ersten kurzen fahrt: die kassette hat weniger übersetzungsbandbreite und erreicht nicht die untersetzung der inter-8, aber dafür wiegt die ganze geschichte knappe 800g weniger und der hinterbau fühlt sich wirklich agiler an.


sprich: ich hab jetzt ein problem...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Juni 2007)

so fertig   :





NICOLAI UFO-ST Size L - FOX DHX AIR 5.0 - MZ 66 RC2X - Chris King Headset - Nicolai 1.5 / 11/8 reducer - HOPE Head Doctor - Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk - Race Face Diablous Kurbel/Lagersatz - Heidy Kettenführung - HOPE Pro II Naben - Mavic EX 721 Felgen - DT 2.0 1.8 Speichen - Schwalbe Big Betty VR-GG HR-ORC - Schwalbe Schläuche - Thomson Elite Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau - Selle Italia Flite - Race Face Diablous Lenker - SRAM XO Trigger - SRAM XO Schaltwerk - SRAM PC 991 Power Link Kette - SRAM PG990 Kassette - Fireeye Fire8 Pedal - 18,5 Kilo kann auch etas weniger sein


----------



## Macross (29. Juni 2007)

sehr sehr geil geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> so fertig   :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unchained (30. Juni 2007)

höllenteil

btw.... wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge hast du ... ?


----------



## Mayhem (7. Juli 2007)

Mein Helius DH! Rahmen ist von 2002.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/388218/si/neue griffe und pedale


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juli 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> höllenteil
> 
> btw.... wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge hast du ... ?



merci an euch !

zu der Frage, ich glaube Du meinst mich, ich bin 1,89 - 1,90m Schrittlänge weiß ich gar nicht aber proportional eben


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2007)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Mein Helius DH! Rahmen ist von 2002.
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/388218/si/neue griffe und pedale



schick 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Harthölzer (9. Juli 2007)

Na dann hier mal mein Ufo ST mit Totem Coil.

http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=girovsufost001my5.jpg

ride on


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juli 2007)

Schön, ich würde Dir aber dringend zu Ventilkappen raten, da kann man sich eine Menge Ärger ersparen


----------



## mountain_m (9. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Helius CC Jahrgang 2007:

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/391430"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## mountain_m (9. Juli 2007)

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/391431"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. Juli 2007)

kommt noch der goldene Steuersatz? 
Der fehlt irgendwie noch, aber schon sehr schöne Kombo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain_m (11. Juli 2007)

@GT Frodo

Danke!

Goldenen Steuersatz hatte ich überlegt! Aber ich wollte nicht zu viele "Goldparts" verbauen! Goldene Hope Naben wären vielleicht auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Aber naja....


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2007)

mountain_m schrieb:


> Goldenen Steuersatz hatte ich überlegt! Aber ich wollte nicht zu viele "Goldparts" verbauen!



schönes rad, ich hätte aber lieber auch einen goldenen headset als einen vorbau verbaut. finde die sattelklemme und der steuersatz sollten immer die gleiche farbe haben. 
was mir auch nicht so gut gefällt snd die hone kurbeln, sind doch welche, oder ? hätte ich lieber die stylos genommen...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Ufo ST!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392192


----------



## ronmen (13. Juli 2007)

hey nicolai_members
Nicolai Virus von 1999 mit Bass Schwinge..mein 3. auge    
14kg..mittlerweile ist ein fox vanilla rc drin..da der  5th (nicht prinzipiell ! ) mehr oder weniger die schon schlechte kinematik des hinterbaus, so richtig in den dreck zieht..
ansonste..versteckt ist noch die vorvorletzte xtr gruppe und die anti kletter dura eca 21-11t kassette.
grüße und rockandroll der ronmen


----------



## SKAtoffel (29. Juli 2007)

nicolai  rules


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Juli 2007)

das is ja nix neues


----------



## baiano (6. August 2007)

Tach zusammen, 

hier mal ein Foto von der definitiv letzten Evolutionsstufe meiner Bike-Kauf-Karriere.  






Hatte eigentlich erst fürs nächste Jahr mit dem Schätzchen geliebäugelt aber der Drang danach war einfach zu stark. 


Gruss

Felix


----------



## richtig (6. August 2007)

...wahres glück ist nicht käuflich.
nee, quatsch. suuupergeile kiste. wie schwer?

grussascha


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. August 2007)

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher und ob es wirklich das letzte Bike ist... Aber eine Steigerung ist momentan schwer vorstellbar! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.h.o.m.a.s (6. August 2007)

Leider nur ein "Kellerbild"   ... und Rahmen _(evtl. mit Gabel)_ stehen zum Verkauf  :-(      Bei Interesse: alles weitere per Mail


----------



## Motivatus (8. August 2007)

Was is denn das da auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## WODAN (8. August 2007)

baiano schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier mal ein Foto von der definitiv letzten Evolutionsstufe meiner Bike-Kauf-Karriere.
> 
> ...



Wow, das nenn´ich mal einen Nicolai Fuhrpark.  
Wobei wenn ich in meinen Keller schaue....  

Sehr schöne Bikes!


----------



## t.h.o.m.a.s (8. August 2007)

> Was is denn das da auf dem Oberrohr?



das sollten zwei "dezente" Gewindebuchsen für z.B. einer GPS-Halterung sein.
Aufgrund der Stabilität wurden sie aber etwas robuster ausgelegt. Ist zwar keine Augenweide, aber die Funktion ist auf alle Fälle gegeben


----------



## baiano (8. August 2007)

> Wow, das nenn´ich mal einen Nicolai Fuhrpark.
> Wobei wenn ich in meinen Keller schaue....
> 
> Sehr schöne Bikes!



Danke, 

macht auch mit jedem Rad Spass zu fahren... naja, das Helius ST wird ja jetzt in Rente gehen. Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand Interesse daran?

@ richtig:  richtig gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, ich gehe aber mal von etwas über 20,-kg aus. Fühlt sich auch noch sehr angenehm an im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger. 

Gruss

Felix


----------



## Sir Chickenway (11. August 2007)

@Baiano
Sehr schön! Obwohl ich mir voller neid erlaube noch ein paar Kritikpunkte anzumerken:

Wieso der Dämpfer? Ist doch ein Van R oder? Ist der speziell abgestimmt, oder kommst du mit dem din gut zurecht? ICh men bei so hohen Gesammtausgaben für ein Bike wäre doch der Aufpreis für nen besseren Dämpfer zu vernachlässigen gewesen. 

Wie gross bist du? Die Spacer und der Vorbau könnte doch, wenn es dir die Grösse erlaubt durch einen integrierten BoXXer Vorbau getauscht werden um eine tiefere Front zu erreichen.

Der Rest sieht aber nach bewährt, stabil, ausgewogen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## space man spiff (14. August 2007)

Moin Community,
hier mal ein Bild meines BMXTB, Rad befindet sich noch im Aufbau und einige Komponenten werden noch getauscht. Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 13 kg.


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (14. August 2007)

Sehr geil  !


> Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 13 kg.


Geht ja noch voll in Ordnung. Und das trotz schweren Reifen. Ist aber nicht die Race-Version, oder?
Ist das ne Farbe aus der Palette oder Sonderwunsch?


----------



## gbm31 (14. August 2007)

kleines update:

nach der woche in les gets habe ich meine 99'er louise in die altersteilzeit (alltagsrad) geschickt und eine juicy5 montiert.


----------



## space man spiff (15. August 2007)

> Ist aber nicht die Race-Version, oder?
> Ist das ne Farbe aus der Palette oder Sonderwunsch?



Ist die schwerere Version, Änderungen wie Reifen, Kurbel, Kassette, Bremsen und Gabel folgen hoffentlich bald.  Farbe ist aus dem RAL Katalog. Nummer weiß ich jedoch grade nicht. 
Gruß der Space Man


----------



## luck01 (16. August 2007)

Ein Nicolai ist unverwüstlich:

Helium CC Bj. 12.98  












*NICOLAI * ein  Name steht für Qualität


----------



## norman_gsus (18. August 2007)

Hier mal mein bmxtb.














hoffe es gefällt !!!

P.s kann auch gekauft werden.

Ride on


----------



## gbm31 (18. August 2007)

luck01 schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai ist unverwüstlich:
> 
> Helium CC Bj. 12.98





naja, zumindest deine druckstreben sind neuer als 2002. weil, ende 2001 sahen die noch so aus wie bei mir - ohne austauschbares schaltauge.


----------



## luck01 (19. August 2007)

Richtig!

Die Druckstreben wurden nachträglich getauscht


----------



## BMW.mtbrider (21. August 2007)




----------



## rubberfresh (21. August 2007)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bmxtb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir richtig gut... 

willst dus leicht verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (21. August 2007)

ja kannst du kaufen.

icq 245-301-383


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. August 2007)

ganz großes Kino


----------



## metzger06 (23. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> naja, zumindest deine druckstreben sind neuer als 2002. weil, ende 2001 sahen die noch so aus wie bei mir - ohne austauschbares schaltauge.




hi

wie sind die speed king reifen so ?
würden die 2,3 auch ins CC passen?


----------



## gbm31 (23. August 2007)

metzger06 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wie sind die speed king reifen so ?
> würden die 2,3 auch ins CC passen?




speed king?


falscher reifen oder falsches bild?


bei mir ist hinten ein nbx dh in 2.5, der hoffentlich bald glatt gefahren ist, damit endlich mal was mit grip draufkommt - z.b. ein minion dh f...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. August 2007)

das bmxtb ist mal schön. auch gut fotografiert das erste bild.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. August 2007)

ja, das ist doch das alte olympiastadion... schöne pics, schönes bike!


----------



## nationrider (23. August 2007)

das wollt ich aber auch mal sagen


----------



## mad-drive (23. August 2007)




----------



## mad-drive (23. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (24. August 2007)

metzger06 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wie sind die speed king reifen so ?
> würden die 2,3 auch ins CC passen?



Bis jetzt bin ich mit den Speedking Reifen zufrieden.
Auf Schotter greifen die Reifen sehr gut. Im Schlamm 
kam ich auch ganz gut voran.

Ob 2.3 passen, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## roelant (24. August 2007)

mad-drive schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/405534


@mad-drive:
Dein Sattelrohr sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus für ein Helius ST... Ist das ein Speziellausführung?
Und ein Z1 gabel? Oder ein 66?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2007)

mad-drive schrieb:


>



zur perfecktion feheln nur noch die hier-->


----------



## Tillninjo (25. August 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> @mad-drive:
> Dein Sattelrohr sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus für ein Helius ST... Ist das ein Speziellausführung?
> Und ein Z1 gabel? Oder ein 66?



Denke mal, dass es ein Helius ST ist, da sehen die Sattelrohre ja immer etwas anders im Tretlagerbereich aus.
Welches Produktionsjahr ist es denn?
Aber netter Tarnkappenbomber, der scharrt schon mit den Hufen um in den Dreck zu kommen


----------



## chris12 (25. August 2007)

wenn ich mich nicht täsuche ist der trankappenbomber ein helius dh, man beachte auch das riesen verstärkungsblech am unterrohr. der vorläufer vom st. um für dem federweg platz zu schaffen, wurde diese unschöne, knubbelige lösung des sattelrohres gewählt. gott sei dank gab es beim st eine bessere lösung. oder es ist ein zwischenprodukt von dh und st.


----------



## nationrider (26. August 2007)

nee nee,
das dürfte eins der ersten st modelle sein, die hatten noch dieses
"geschwür" am sitzrohr und konnten den maximalen federweg nur mit
24" HR realisieren.

den helius dh hatte nie so fette druckstreben...

aber "ohne gewehr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. August 2007)

Hm, die Umlenkhebel und die Druckstreben im Bereich der Umlenkhebel sehen auch sehr ungewöhnlich aus... Hier mal ein Pic von meinem ST. Das war eins der allerersten, bestand nämlich noch aus DH Verstärkungsblechen am Hauptrahmen und realisierte den vollen Federweg nur mit 24 Zoll Hinterrad. Somit dürfte der Tarnkappenbomber wohl ein direkter Nachfolger sein!?


----------



## chris12 (26. August 2007)

dann lag ich mit meinem "zwischen-produkt" doch gar nicht schlecht. er hat ja schon den dämpferschlitten aber noch die verstärkungsbleche vom dh. die stellung des umlenkhebels sieht auch ungewöhnlich aus.

vielleicht hat er aber den hinterbau vom st nachgerüstet, aber wer macht denn schon sowas?

wäre nett mad-dive ja noch etwas genaueres sagen. sieht auf jedenfall nett und interessant aus.


----------



## Dittmosher (26. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, fang mal an nen paar Pics von der NICOLAI-Hausmesse 2007 zu posten:
RO20, Race-bmx, ca. 9 kg 




FMXTB, neu 2008; 








und noch nen ION ST:


----------



## lassereinböng (26. August 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> dann lag ich mit meinem "zwischen-produkt" doch gar nicht schlecht. er hat ja schon den dämpferschlitten aber noch die verstärkungsbleche vom dh. die stellung des umlenkhebels sieht auch ungewöhnlich aus.
> 
> vielleicht hat er aber den hinterbau vom st nachgerüstet, aber wer macht denn schon sowas?
> 
> wäre nett mad-dive ja noch etwas genaueres sagen. sieht auf jedenfall nett und interessant aus.



der pennt wohl noch...

also, das ist ein ST in Rahmengröße L mit einem Sattelrohr für Rahmengröße M. Daher der Knubbel.
Verbaut ist eine 05er 66rc.


----------



## mad-drive (26. August 2007)

Hallo,also wie schon von Lassereinböng beschrieben, handelt es sich um ein Helius ST 04.Das Oberrohr in L und das Sattelrohr in M.Der Federweg beträgt bei 26 Zoll 170mm und bei 24 Zoll 190mm.
Der Knubbel was soll ich dazu sagen!War halt so,aber er stört mich nicht und mann kann halt einen Umwerfer montieren .


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

hier ein Ufo ST in Marzocchi weiss.


----------



## ON AIR (31. August 2007)

Auch ganz nett,sehr elegant!Würde mir auch gefallen!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2007)

ON AIR ^^
lass du auch mal bilder sehen,- und erfahrungsberichte evtl hier im "untertassenthread"


----------



## MAROBU (1. September 2007)

Das Lambda würd ich auch fahren sehr schön finde ich!


----------



## Tillninjo (1. September 2007)

MAROBU schrieb:


> Das Lambda würd ich auch fahren sehr schön finde ich!



welches? *scroll**scroll* finde leider keins  

ist das dein ufo-st? weil du "ein ufo st" geschrieben hast.
sieht auf jedem fall schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAROBU (1. September 2007)

BMW.mtbrider schrieb:


>




wie wärs mit dem hier !! 

und ja es ist Mein UFO ST deswegen ist es auch im zeig was DU hast thread 

freut mich das es dir gefällt !!


----------



## dallo (2. September 2007)

Trilogie





[/url]


----------



## schlammdiva (2. September 2007)

@ dallo

schick, schick.

Wie harmoniert der Fox Dämpfer mit dem Nicolai und was für einer ist es?


----------



## dallo (2. September 2007)

Also der Fox hat bei mir mir auf allen Nicolai sehr gut harmoniert.
Nur beim Eingelenker scheint ein Dt weniger Wippneigung zu haben. Dafür finde ich den Fox aber auch etwas sensibler.

Der Dämpfer oben ist ein Float RL Pro Pedal.


----------



## Hache (3. September 2007)

Hier ist mal mein M-pire
Foto ist nicht so gut 




MfG
Hache


----------



## dallo (3. September 2007)

das tausendst und soundsovielte helius.. das meins






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dallo (3. September 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


Ich denke das reicht auch..


----------



## cubeI (4. September 2007)

und am WE ists`fertig......


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2007)

wurde langsam zeit, aber der film mußte erst noch entwickelt werden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/412419


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (5. September 2007)

dallo schrieb:


> das tausendst und soundsovielte helius.. das meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sehr geiles helius. mir gefällt die farbe von reifen und logo des rahmens sehr gut. passt klasse zueinander und wirkt mit der farbe des rahmens richtig gut. 

was wiegts?


----------



## dallo (6. September 2007)

Mhh, um es auf meiner zehn Kilo Waage wiegen zu können müsste ich sicherlich stütze und Vorderad rausnehmen.

Aber ich bin letztens Mal eben so 50,1 Km/h auf geardem Asphalt bei windstille gefahren.

Das finde ich schon krass..

Ich werds mal wiegen


----------



## H Boy (6. September 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## H Boy (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne Frage an die ganzen Experten hier, beim UFO ST ist unter dem Däpfer noch son ein "Ding", ich meine diesen Stahlstift oder was das ist, welche Funktion hat der?
Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte!
MFG Martin


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. September 2007)

Hallo

Das ist die Zug/Druckentlastung für das Unterrohr.
z.B. wenn der Dämpfer mal durchrauscht mach es dem Unterrohr nichts


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. September 2007)

doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. September 2007)

H Boy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ne Frage an die ganzen Experten hier, beim UFO ST ist unter dem Däpfer noch son ein "Ding", ich meine diesen Stahlstift oder was das ist, welche Funktion hat der?
> Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte!
> MFG Martin



das teil zieht am unterrohr um den druck beim einfedern zu minimieren.


----------



## luck01 (6. September 2007)

dallo schrieb:


> Mhh, um es auf meiner zehn Kilo Waage wiegen zu können müsste ich sicherlich stütze und Vorderad rausnehmen.
> 
> Aber ich bin letztens Mal eben so 50,1 Km/h auf geardem Asphalt bei windstille gefahren.
> 
> ...



Masse schiebt


----------



## kitor (7. September 2007)

Hier das neuste Projekt

Helius ST mit Rohloff






Scheibe vorn kommt nocht. Ist ne alte Nabe, bei der 3mm zum Sattel fehlen.


----------



## WODAN (7. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Hier das neuste Projekt
> 
> Helius ST mit Rohloff
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!
Nur noch gleichfarbige Felgen verbauen.  
Wann kommst Du nach Winterberg???


----------



## kitor (7. September 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Nur noch gleichfarbige Felgen verbauen.
> Wann kommst Du nach Winterberg???



Danke  

Ja, mit den Felgen hast Du recht. Die entsprechenden Nabe hab ich schon. Muss sie nur noch einspeichen lassen. Dann geht´s rund.

Erstmal ein Testlauf im Harz in drei Wochen, dann komm ich mit nach Winterberg...

Ach ja, und die 888 ist mir auch zu hoch, da muss ne 66 rein.


----------



## guru39 (7. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Hier das neuste Projekt
> 
> Helius ST mit Rohloff
> 
> ...



Ich dachte meine Karre baut vorne hoch


----------



## WODAN (7. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ja, mit den Felgen hast Du recht. Die entsprechenden Nabe hab ich schon. Muss sie nur noch einspeichen lassen. Dann geht´s rund.
> 
> ...



Verbaue lieber die flacheren 888 Brücken!


----------



## nationrider (7. September 2007)

also das st in bronze elox sieht mal super gut aus 
was mMn fratze ist:
a) die 2005er 888 ohne untere flache brücke
b) der viel zu stark gekröpfte lenker
c) der gay roox (?) vorbau

solltest du die punkte a-c ändern würde die kiste auch
mit den parts sicherlich viel harmonischer wirken


----------



## CaLgOn (8. September 2007)

So,
Dann zeig ich mal, was ich habe  

















Endlich fahr ich auch Nicolai  
Wurde auch mal Zeit....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. September 2007)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (9. September 2007)




----------



## wosch (9. September 2007)

@Oettinger: starkes Foto!
Im Vordergrund ist doch nicht das, was ich denke?!
Guter Kontrast!

LG 
Wosch


----------



## stinky_rider (9. September 2007)

so dann ich auch mal. War heute ein genialer Ausritt und ich bereue nicht, das Nicolai angeschafft zu haben - Up wie Downhill eine wahre Freude. Der Dämpfer muss raus - definitv.


----------



## Oettinger (9. September 2007)

@wosch
nee, ich konnt mich beherrschen...

Gruß


----------



## gbm31 (9. September 2007)

stinky_rider schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer muss raus - definitv.


----------



## stinky_rider (10. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


>



der dämpfer is einfach nur ##### da muss was anderes rein. das meinte ich damit.


----------



## gbm31 (10. September 2007)

stinky_rider schrieb:


> der dämpfer is einfach nur ##### da muss was anderes rein. das meinte ich damit.




aha.

erklär mal, was den st8rc von einem fox vanilla rc unterscheidet, funktionsmäßig...


----------



## stinky_rider (10. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> aha.
> 
> erklär mal, was den st8rc von einem fox vanilla rc unterscheidet, funktionsmäßig...



Lieber gbm31,
Es ist nicht so, dass der DNM nicht funktionieren würde, er ist aber bei weitem von den Leistungen eines Vanilla RC entfernt. Ausserdem bin ich nicht hier, dir die unterschiede eines DNM ST 8 RC und nem Vanilla RC zu erklären, geschweige denn mich in irgendeiner Weise vor Dir zu rechtfertigen. Von daher wünsch ich Dir noch einen schönen Tag und hab mich gern.
Viele Grüsse,


----------



## gbm31 (10. September 2007)

stinky_rider schrieb:


> _blub_




 


i knew it...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (11. September 2007)

Hi, hab leider selber noch kein nico.
kann mir vielleicht einer was zu dem helius fr sagen.
was für lager verbaut nicolai in dem rad und wie funktioniert der hinterbau?eher freeridig oder touren-mässiger?
und wie ist die verstellerei von 115 auf 160 ??? mm.gibts da derbe geometrieänderungen oder anderes fahrverhalten?ich hab eine fox vanilla gabel, würd das wohl funken?
schon mal vielen dank für alle infos.
schöne grüße an alle


----------



## roelant (11. September 2007)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Hi, hab leider selber noch kein nico.
> kann mir vielleicht einer was zu dem helius fr sagen.
> was für lager verbaut nicolai in dem rad und wie funktioniert der hinterbau?
> eher freeridig oder touren-mässiger?



Lager gibt es Nadelllager und an andere Stellen, IGUS Gleitlager. Die letzten scheinen ins besondere Wartungsarm zu sein. Der Hinterbau funktioniert eher Freeridig, aber touren gehen noch. Bin mit meinen schweren Aufbau, locker 40km Touren gefahren, langer nie versucht aber sollte ganz ruhig gehen.



> und wie ist die verstellerei von 115 auf 160 ??? mm.gibts da derbe geometrieänderungen oder anderes fahrverhalten?



Das hängt vom Umlenkhebel ab. Mit der bisheriger "klassischer" Umhebel, den mit die Ellipsoïde Löcher, wird der Lenkwinkel ein ganz wenig flacher bei weniger Federweg, aber nicht wirklich viel. Das kann mit der Vordere Dämpferaufname korrigiert werden. Die Verstellerei geht dann ein bisschen langer...
Das Helius funktioniert ausgezeichnet mit maximaler Federweg. Mit ein 15-16kg Aufbau bringt es nicht viel, um sich auf 115mm ein zu schränken. Als man voraussieht, eine woche in die Niederlände oder so zu fahren, hätte es vielleicht sinn um eine steilere Lenkwinkel einzustellen mit weniger Federweg. Sonst bringt es wirklich nicht so viel.



> ich hab eine fox vanilla gabel, würd das wohl funken?



Wieviel Federweg hat dein Vanilla? Der Helius FR funktioniert am Besten mit 140-160 mm federweg vorne.


----------



## Fledermausland (12. September 2007)

schon mal vielen dank @roelant.
die Vanilla hat noch 130 mm fw. und baut dem entsprechend niedrig.
lg


----------



## PowerMaxx (17. September 2007)

Hoi @all,

will euch meine neueste Errungenschaft nicht vorenthalten. Ohne viele Worte.....
Nicolai Argon CC ---- Gr. S ----- Xtr grau matt-----Baujahr 2007!!

Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## gbm31 (17. September 2007)

bis auf die ziemlich komisch aussehende einstellung des sattels nicht schlecht, herr specht.


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> bis auf die ziemlich komisch aussehende einstellung des sattels nicht schlecht, herr specht.



Wo bitte ist die Satteleinstellung komisch geil
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2007)

@ guru39

schau noch mal genau hin, der Sattel ist voll nach hinten durch geschoben, nicht so schön


----------



## Der Kassenwart (18. September 2007)

die farbe des rahmens ist zweifellos schön. mal was anderes als immer schwarz elox (obwohl ich das auch habe).

aber die einstellung der sitzposition (sattel zu tief und vieeel zu weit hinten) in kombination mit dem geweih vorn (= riserbar mit diesen hörnern) werfen für mich nicht nur ästhetische fragen auf. verfügst du über anatomische besonderheiten (kurze beine + langer oberkörper)? oder einfach falsche rahmengröße?
na, hauptsache, es paßt dir und du sitzt bequem.


----------



## PowerMaxx (18. September 2007)

Hoi,

ja ich weis dass das echt doof aussieht  , aber es passt wirklich super. Durch den relativ kurzen Vorbau und den nach hinten verrückten Sattel wandert der Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten, was im Gelände sehr angenehm ist. Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze würde abhilfe schaffen, aber nur aus optischen Gründen werde ich mir so ein Ding nich anschaffen, da muss schon die alte verrecken. Mit 1,67m Körpergröße bin ich laut nicolai und Händler genau richtig für Gr. S. 

Anbei noch ein bild wo der "Sattelrücksprung" vielleicht nicht ganz so auffällt.


----------



## rosette (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
achte auch auf die Knieposition zur Pedalachse.  Muss auch passen, sonst kannste Probleme bekommen. Auf dem CC Rad sitzt Du wie auf einem Dhler, auf der Hinterachse, Bergauf nicht unproblematisch.
Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2007)

die sattelstütze von raceface ist übrigens "gekröpft".
wenn du so angenehm fährst und der vorbau ist ja weder besonders kurz noch lang, wäre dir wohl auch mit der gekröpften stütze zu einem rahmen mit etwas längerem oberrohr zu raten (ist bei nicolai ja möglich, eine bestimmte standardrahmengröße mit einem anderen oberrohr zu kombinieren).
trotzdem viel spaß damit!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. September 2007)

da kann ich san_andreas nur zustimmen. weder ist der vorbau mit geschätzten 100 mm bes. lang, noch die RF stütze gerade, das ist nur eine konstruktive variante einer kröpfung.

@PowerMaxx: ich hab die gleiche größe wie du u fahre ein helius in S mit gerader stütze, 100 mm vorbau u mäßig gekröpftem lenker. damit sitze ich super, kann lange fahren, sitze zentral, habe gute kontrolle in technischen situationen u komme zudem prima hinter den sattel, wenn's mal unversehens steil wird. wie gesagt, wenn du nicht gerade ein sog. "sitzriese" bist, liegst du in dieser konstellation beinahe parallel zum oberrohr. zum heizen auf waldautobahnen ist das natürlich super.


----------



## PowerMaxx (19. September 2007)

hoi,

jungs vielen Dank für eure tipps, aber auch wenn ihr`s mir nicht glauben wollt, ich fühl mich richtig wohl mit dieser einstellung. Ich hatte vor dem Nicolai ein rotwild in Gr. M was mir definitiv zu groß war. Klar sieht es nicht so gigantisch aus mit dem Sattel, aber ein kleinerer rahmen ist ja zudem auch leichter und steifer, wenn auch nur einen tick . 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem.....


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> @ guru39
> 
> schau noch mal genau hin, der Sattel ist voll nach hinten durch geschoben, nicht so schön



Und is doch sein Bier 
Sag doch bitte mal dem Artur,das wir am Sonntag in Winterberg sind 
Das wird wieder voll am Lift 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Large (19. September 2007)

Hi, das ist mein 07er Helius fr


----------



## Testmaen (20. September 2007)

Schönes FR ! Kannst du vielleicht noch was über Farbe und Ausstattung sagen ?!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky_rider (20. September 2007)

@gbm31 oder andere:
wie bereits 2 seiten vorher beschrieben bin ich mit dem DNM ST 8 RC relativ unzufrieden - leichtes schmatzen beim ein/ausfedern und das ansprechverhalten  hat mich bisher nicht überzeugen können (im vergleich zu nem dhx 5 im stinky - ja ja ich weiss is ein dhx aber trotzdem).

ich hab das "schmatzen" nun etwas besser hinbekommen nachdem ich ca. 2 bar druck im behälter am dämpfer befüllt hab aber ich finde keine einstellung am dämpfer über zug und druckstufe was besser überzeugt (ja ich habe mich länger mit unterschiedlichsten einstellungen gespielt). irgendwelche tips von euch? wiege ca. 80 kg und im moment ist ne 600 feder verbaut.

danke + gruss


----------



## Large (20. September 2007)

> Schönes FR ! Kannst du vielleicht noch was über Farbe und Ausstattung sagen ?!
> 
> Danke



Fox dhx4, RS Domain, Whizz Wheels (KingMK/Kong/DT fr6.1), Kurbel Truvativ Stylo, Schaltung xt/xtr2002, Sram attack Shifter, Formula Oro k18, Race Face Diabolus DH Lenker, Hope Vorbau, Shannon Hardcore Stütze, Acros AH-07 Steuersatz, Selle Italia nt1, Nobby Nics, Farbe Hellelfenbein


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (20. September 2007)

Nabend....so nun auch mal endlich (wieder  ) fertig mein Helius ST mit neuem Antrieb und neuer Gabel.






und nochn schönen Gruß an den Christoph Petit wie immer excellente Arbeit beim tunen der Gabel verrichtet....


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (21. September 2007)

@evil-young-boy
was wiegt das schmuckstück?


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (21. September 2007)

hmm würd sagen so ca 20 kg, müsst ich doch glatt mal nachwiegen


----------



## gbm31 (21. September 2007)

@ evil-young-boy:

schön, daß mal wieder einer auf ne nabenschaltung setzt.

allerdings: ich hab meine aus langeweile (nach 2.5 jahren) abgebaut um wieder mal kettenschaltung auszuprobieren und: ich merke deutlich, daß der hinterbau sensibler reagiert. 
das 1kg mehrgewicht hinten scheint wirklich was auszumachen...


@ stinky_rider: 

schmatzen sollte der dämpfer eigentlich nicht - jedenfalls versucht es meiner nur, wenn er mal sehr schnell durch den ganzen federweg rauschen muss. (und die zugstufe relativ straff eingestellt ist)

und die luftkammer ist keine einstellgeschichte wie bei neueren dämpfern - die ist nur zum puffern der ölverdrängung durch den eindringenden kolben gedacht. wenn da mal zu wenig luft drin war, kann sich öl am trennkolben (und damit sicher auch luft in die ölkammer) vorbeigeschmuggelt haben, was das schmazen erklären könnte.
soweit ich weiss, sollte da einiges mehr als 2 bar drin sein, eher 9-10. aber lieber bei reset nachfragen zur sicherheit...


----------



## Mr.A (23. September 2007)

verdammt is das ST geil 
finde die Travis passt optisch perfekt

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (23. September 2007)

@ Mr. A

THX ja war auch am Anfang etwas skeptisch, hatte vorher noch nie ne Travis drin gesehn. Aber es harmoniert wirklich gut mit den schlanken Rohren und sieht nicht zu übertrieben aus.


----------



## Korbinator (12. Oktober 2007)

Kleinere Updates an meinem Helius FR:

Maxxis Minion 2,5 anstatt Advantage 2,4, Dämpfer einen Montagepunkt nach vorne und unten montiert, MZ 66 SL von 2006 anstatt AM SL1 von 2007 (steht im Bikemarkt), Gewicht seltsamerweise unverändert bei 17,3kg.











Und für den Khujand war ich mal draussen anstatt im Keller...  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hätte ich ja fast vergessen hier rum zu proletieren, also hier update gepose:






Beschreibung: NICOLAI UFO-ST in L - FOX DHX AIR 5.0 - ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008 - Chris King Headset - Nicolai 1.5 / 11/8 reducer - HOPE Head Doctor - Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk - Race Face Diablous Kurbel/Lagersatz - Heidy Kettenführung - Hope Pro II Naben - Mavic 721 - DT Spokes - DT ProLoc - Schwalbe Big Betty VR-GG HR-ORC - Schwalbe Schläuche - Thomson Elite Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau - Selle Italia Flite - Race Face Diablous Lenker - SRAM XO Trigger - SRAM XO Schaltwerk - SRAM PC 991 Power Link Kette - SRAM PG990 Kassette - Fireeye Fire8 Pedal - ca. 18,0 Kilo oder weniger.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

DANKE !   Korbinator ...


JOHN-DOE 
wasn´das fürne karre


----------



## Jocka79 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hier das neue Getriebe Bike.....


----------



## WODAN (15. Oktober 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Hier das neue Getriebe Bike.....
> 
> ......



Wieso heißt der Thread hier "Zeig was DU hast"???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

naja, er hat ein Bild davon gefunden


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Oktober 2007)

aber das bike ist trotzdem richtig geil...will ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hatten das Bike zum testen mit in Winterberg!
Ich kann nur sagen das es richtig gut geht....


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (21. Oktober 2007)

boaaaah.... ich freu mich so auf meine beiden....
NOCH 5 Tage!!!


----------



## schneibsteinhau (22. Oktober 2007)

hier mein neues FR im Anhang. Besonderheit: Schriftzug ist in Schwarz glänzend. Damit sehr dezent. Idee dazu kam von www.bikedoctors.de.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2007)

Mobbeldipoppel schrieb:


> boaaaah.... ich freu mich so auf meine beiden....
> NOCH 5 Tage!!!




Conny
 haste dir auch verdient.
 endlich bist du vernüftig untergekommen!


----------



## nationrider (25. Oktober 2007)

Evil-Young-Boy schrieb:


>



irgendwie finde ich das die travis viel zu hoch baut!
nennst du mal die tretlagerhöhe?


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (25. Oktober 2007)

so zwischen 35-36 cm, also zu hoch baut die weissgott nicht.


----------



## nationrider (26. Oktober 2007)

wow, das ich mich so täusche   vlt. liegts an den steinen darunter...

nen kolleg hat die travis single crown 203mm und die baut auch extrem hoch...aber seis drum, schickes rad allemal!


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (26. Oktober 2007)




----------



## fUEL (26. Oktober 2007)

schönes spielzeug


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2007)

@Mobbeldipoppel: Poste mal ein Foto von Deinem Helius CC mit 24" Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (30. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt war ich mal wieder an meinem Nicolai tätig mit ein paar Verschönerungen! 





Frame: Nicolai UFO ST Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0 mit weisser Feder Gabel: Marzocchi 888 SL ATA+ Vorbau Laufradsatz: Magura FR Naben+Mavic 721+Maxxis Minion DH Bremsen: Magura Gustav M Kurbelgarnitur: RaceFace Evolve DH+RaceFace Kefü Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050X Sattelstütze: RaceFace Sattel:Selle Italia NT-1 Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Lenker/Griffe: Spank

Grüße ON AIR


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht wie es in echt wirkt aber so vom foto her finde ich das da viel zu viel weiß drann ist........sieht alles so ein bisschen überlaufen aus mit den weißen aufklebern (unterhalb des dämpfers)

ansonsten schöne teile......


----------



## ON AIR (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja in echt schauts irgendwie besser aus da kommen die Farben besser raus!Auserdem wars da no schlecht Wetter muss mal n Bild machen wenn die Sonnen scheint!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Oktober 2007)

ON AIR schrieb:


> Ja in echt schauts irgendwie besser aus da kommen die Farben besser raus!Auserdem wars da no schlecht Wetter muss mal n Bild machen wenn die Sonnen scheint!



wenn die sonne scheint*hust* ich glaube dann musste in urlaub.


----------



## ON AIR (30. Oktober 2007)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> wenn die sonne scheint*hust* ich glaube dann musste in urlaub.



JA da werd ich wohl in Urlaub müssen!naja irgendwann kommt se scho nommel die Sonne!


----------



## T.I.M. (31. Oktober 2007)

@On Air: Wie biste mit der Gabel zufrieden?


----------



## ON AIR (31. Oktober 2007)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> @On Air: Wie biste mit der Gabel zufrieden?



HI ja bin mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden nur braucht es eine weile bis man die Feineinstellung raus hat!Aber sonst perfect spricht überall gut an ! Gruß ON AIR


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2007)

so jetzt mal mein aktuelles




und mein altes


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

meine neue schönheiT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

sooo geil


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

jo so wie du...freu.... könnt jetzt über all mein bike platzieren..
jetzt wo ich weiss wie man es macht...


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. November 2007)

@ xMartinx

Das M-Pire ist wirklich klasse und ist echt mal eine Überlegung wert. Die Sattelstütze schaut irgendwie deplaziert aus mit der Kröpfung und den Schaltzug würde ich noch nen Tick kürzen, aber ansonsten top! Was bringt das Gute auf die Waage wie es jetzt da steht?

Greetz Tim


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2007)

gwogen wirds die tage noch und sattelstütze kommt auch noch ne neue


----------



## Dittmosher (5. November 2007)

kleines update: neue reifen und vorrübergehend starrgabel... knapp über 13 kg


----------



## Marsmann (5. November 2007)

hey, sagt mal kann es sein das dass bmxtb sehr dem reuber hände hoch ähnelt, bis auf die ausfallenden? die geo sieht für mich reichlich gleich aus...jemad erfahrungen mit beiden gemacht? (fahre das reuber, bin aber noch kein nicolai gefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (5. November 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> hey, sagt mal kann es sein das dass bmxtb sehr dem reuber hände hoch ähnelt, bis auf die ausfallenden? die geo sieht für mich reichlich gleich aus...jemad erfahrungen mit beiden gemacht? (fahre das reuber, bin aber noch kein nicolai gefahren)



neeee, überhaupt nicht. ist nen bmxtb in grösse m mit lediglich gekürztem sitzrohr und diverser kleinigkeiten wie gussets etc...


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2007)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> kleines update: neue reifen und vorrübergehend starrgabel... knapp über 13 kg



Richtig geil, das Beik, Maschienenbau find ich Gut


----------



## sibor-sonic (9. November 2007)

Größe M  17,7 kg


----------



## RoughBomber (10. November 2007)

Hier mein Ufo ST...kommt die tage noch nen DHX 5.0 rein


----------



## Tillninjo (10. November 2007)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Hier mein Ufo ST...kommt die tage noch nen DHX 5.0 rein





> Dazu musst du eingeloggt sein!
> 
> Mitglieder-Login
> 
> ...


man muss sich da leider einloggen...


----------



## SBIKERC (16. November 2007)

Hier mal das BMXTB von einen Freund von  mir...Besonderheit: mit Lefty mit 1 1/8 Schaftrohr





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## norman_gsus (16. November 2007)

das Bike ist so Hässlich mit der Gabel.

Geht garnicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. November 2007)

die gabel passt - nur bei der lenkerbrücke krieg ich augenkrebs.


----------



## Falco Mille (16. November 2007)

Hey Norman, dass muss doch nicht sein, dass Du den armen Bikebesitzer so disst. Wer er sein Rad so aufbaut, dann gefällt es ihn, es bedeutet ihm ganz sicher etwas, und er hat es bestimmt auch lieb. So ein Urteil ist dann ein bisschen so, als wenn jemand sagt, Deine Mutter stinkt, oder Dein Wauwi ist eine wandelnde Seuche. Das will doch eigentlich niemand so gern hören, oder ....?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## SBIKERC (16. November 2007)

^^ der den das Bike gehört hatte mal ein Co. Sponsoring bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (16. November 2007)

Okay Falco. Jedem sein Geschmack.


----------



## norman_gsus (16. November 2007)

Hier mal mein altes bmxtb
Ist eine Tussi von Marzocchi





Ist auf der Eurobike und hab danach ein neues von Falco bekommen.

Danke nochmal Falco für denn neuen Rahmen.

mfg norman


----------



## Katzenjammer (16. November 2007)

Marzocchi Tussi und Manitou Forke


----------



## the_clown (17. November 2007)

Hallo Falco,
das Nicolai mit der Lefty gehört zu mir, ich bin Fabian G. aus Essen.
Mir ist die DJ1 etwas zu langweilig geworden und ich wollte mal etwas besonderes machen. Die Lefty konnte ich günstig erwerben und das passende Steuerrohr habe ich selbst konzepiert. Was sagst du zu meinem Aufbau? Gefällt es Dir? 
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fabian


----------



## dersteinmetz (19. November 2007)

sorry , aber wie kann man sein schönes nicolai nur so verhunzen???

meine meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. November 2007)

Hallo Clown,
laß´ die Anderen nur quatschen: Die Gabel ist geil und passt prima da dran! Sollte meine GA-Kilo jemals den Geist aufgeben dann kommt mir eine Lefty Speed an´s Helius CC.
Da ich auch die Möglichkeit habe die entsprechenden Adapter selbst zu bauen dürfte das nicht allzu knifflig werden.
Viel Spaß mit dem geilen Teil
wünscht
cännondäler


----------



## EL DIABOLO (26. November 2007)

Hallo, ich weiß das gehört hier nicht hin aber vieleicht hat ja jemand Intresse      


http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZxschattenmannx


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. November 2007)

weg mit Dir, Gezücht


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

so,hier mit neuem dämpfer und kurbeln,sattel+sattelstütze werden noch getauscht und im frühjahr wirds endlich neu gepulvert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (2. Dezember 2007)

Das M-Pire is das geilste Bike ever mMn, ich will auch eins


----------



## Trollobaby (2. Dezember 2007)

sieht einfach geil aus das teil


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2007)

Welche Farbe solls denn bekommen ?


----------



## Condor (2. Dezember 2007)

lass des gelb


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

nee das gelb sieht billig aus finde ich und nimmt viel von der geilen optik,farbe weiss ich aber noch nicht so richtig...komplett poliert wie barel sein kona fände ich geil...mal schauen


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich würds so weiß wie die Gabels machen! zusammen mit den vielen roteloxierten Teilen..absolut lecker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. Dezember 2007)

momentan sind aber ale bikes weiß und das nervt ein wenig,es soll wenigstens ein bisschen herausstechen


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (5. Dezember 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> @Mobbeldipoppel: Poste mal ein Foto von Deinem Helius CC mit 24" Laufräder



hab es leider noch nicht, aber ich schätze in etwa 10 tagen...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde auch das klassische Fire Department Red aus dem Hause Nicolai sehr geil !


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Dezember 2007)

gefällt mir auch aber das hat ja leider jeder zweite


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

Habs zwar im anderen Thread drin aber hier gehörts natürlich auch noch hin:

Mein neues Ion. Gewicht 18,7 Kilo.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch, aber das schöne Rad hätte aber echt ein besseres Bild verdient


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja es war halt schon bissl duster und draußen konnte ich keines mehr machen. Ich werd noch eins nachreichen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Dezember 2007)

das sagen alle 

hier mal wieder meins, nicht so fett wie das ION aber ein schöneres Foto


----------



## T.I.M. (10. Dezember 2007)

Immernoch sehr geil das UFO  

Das ION natürlich auch


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2007)

@Kettenbeißer: das ION rockt ! Aufkleber ?
@John-Doe: Deins rockt natürlich auch ! Sehr geiler Hintergrund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Kettenbeißer: das ION rockt ! Aufkleber ?
> @John-Doe: Deins rockt natürlich auch ! Sehr geiler Hintergrund !




Sind die weißen Nicolai drauf. Erkennt man nur schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2007)

Schau genau... Ich steh total auf das ganz klassische fire department red.


----------



## dersteinmetz (10. Dezember 2007)

@kettenbeißer: 18,7kg!!! respekt......sieht goil aus!!!

was isn des für ne sattelstütze und für n kettenspanner???
lenker und vorbau???


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das sagen alle



Genau 

Hier mal ein HDR Bild von meiner Karre  





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## dersteinmetz (10. Dezember 2007)

@guru:kenn ich schon,bätsch....


aber kennst du des schon???
schlammschlacht vom letzten we!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Dezember 2007)

@kettenbeißer
dein neues geschoss ist richtig schick geworden,gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Jocka79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal das ION von Falco und mein ST!
Es war liebe auf den ersten Blick....

@ Kettenbeißer: einfach nur ein schönes Ding...






[/url]


----------



## Kettenbeißer (11. Dezember 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> @kettenbeißer: 18,7kg!!! respekt......sieht goil aus!!!
> 
> was isn des für ne sattelstütze und für n kettenspanner???
> lenker und vorbau???



Sattelstütze ist ne NC 17 empire super pro und die Kettenführung ist eine Truvativ Boxguide/Selbstkonstruktion. Spart viel Gewicht das gute Stück aber ich werd sie nochmal bissl umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (11. Dezember 2007)

das ion vom falko kenne ich doch,da hab ich auch schon ne runde zur hausmesse drauf gedreht,sehr schönes gerät!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Dezember 2007)

Kleines update....


----------



## mjk83 (14. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön :>


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

für meinen Geschmack zu gelb


----------



## mjk83 (15. Dezember 2007)

HI ....

hier mein ION ST ....


mfg mjk


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2007)

auch sehr geil,fotos könnten aber grösser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

Mein neues FR :


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mein neues FR :


----------



## dersteinmetz (15. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mein neues FR :



mannomann, das sieht echt extraverschärft aus!!!  

was spricht die waage???


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Waage sagt 15,5 kg 
Der neue Rahmen ist deutlich schwerer als der alte...

Hat aber auch den Chainsuckverhinderer, iscg Aufnahme und 1.5 er Steuerrohr.

Die Fox ist mit 1.5 er Steuerrohr und hatte ewige Lieferzeit genauso wie der Vorbau von Thomson in 1.5


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2007)

@mjk83: sehr geiles ION ! 
Wie wärs mit einem großen Bild ? Für so ein Bike ist das Bild ja fast eine Frechheit


----------



## mjk83 (16. Dezember 2007)

ION ST.....:>
gruß martin schönen sonntag noch @ll


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Dezember 2007)

geiles Teil, Glückwunsch.

Große Bilder wären wünschenswert


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2007)

@mjk83: geiles Bike ! Bitte nochmal in groß ! Weißt ja jetzt, wies geht


----------



## Mc_Fly (16. Dezember 2007)

Darf ich vorstellen ......





..... meine kleine Rennsemmel 

greetz
Marco


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Dezember 2007)

Ufo ST mit neuem Roco WC =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2007)

Verdammt, Gh0st_Rid3r, hättest das Bild nicht posten sollen  

Ich überlege schon ne Weile, mir nen ION ST Rahmen mit der selben Farb-Kombination aufzubauen: schwarz matt mit roten Aluteilen, den Roco aus meinem BigHit rein + die schwarze 888 RC2X und dann ggf. zur Abrundung ein paar rote Alu-Teile dran (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme). Und jetzt nachdem ich das Bild gesehen hab, werd ich es wohl machen müssen...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Dezember 2007)

thx!
Bin ich ja froh das ich dich überzeugen konnte =)!!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2007)

mjk83 
die "kleine" NICOLAI schriftzug auf dem "oberrohr" 
würde noch besser kommen...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kleines update....



Meisters UP´date


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2007)

hier mal nen aktuelles bild,nicht gleich über sattel+sattelstütze meckern,wird bald getauscht und ne neue farbe vom rahmen folgt auch bald


----------



## mjk83 (17. Dezember 2007)

hi ... martin 

sieht richtig cool aus das teil 

gruss martin :>


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo martin,
danke martin
gruß martin


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2007)

das ding ist und bleibt ein monster-träcker...
sehr schön.

grussascha


----------



## dersteinmetz (18. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> hier mal nen aktuelles bild,nicht gleich über sattel+sattelstütze meckern,wird bald getauscht und ne neue farbe vom rahmen folgt auch bald



lass die farbe wie sie is!!!
sieht extraverschärft aus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Januar 2008)

Hier noch was für die "Rot-Eloxal" Fraktion:  










Und noch was mit "konservativer" Farbgebung:









Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2008)

Fährst Du auch in roter Unterwäsche   ?
Ist das Helius grau ? Finde ich ganz gut, nur der Bashring und der Vorbau sind bißchen viel.


----------



## Motivatus (3. Januar 2008)

Der Vorbau ist so Kult !!!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2008)

Die Straitline-Teile sind wirklich vom Feinsten. Nur die Camo-Laufräder sind mir auf Dauer zuviel.


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ?
> Ist das Helius grau ?



Sieht auf meinem Bildschirm eher nach pastel blau aus!











aber genau kann ich es auch nicht sehn!


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Januar 2008)

Moin,

das Helius ST ist hellgrau. Keine Ahnung welche RAL, entspricht ungefähr dem Farbton von einer Fox DH Gabel.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stierle (4. Januar 2008)

Moin kollegen das ist mein baby und bau grad noch ein zweites auf touren auf mit komblett xtr


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2008)

Wo ? Hat sichs grad unsichtbar gemacht ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Januar 2008)

mach doch lieber das erste sichtbar bevor Du ein zweites anfängst


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

Die auflösung bzw. das format von dem bild ist zu groß weiß nicht wie ich das bild kleiner machen soll...???


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

So jetzt mein erstes Baby


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

und besser jetzt? was meint ihr?


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Baby und alte teile die ich zu einem bike für meine gute gebaut habe


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

noch einmal


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

So das blaue wird mein touren bike mit xtr
hab es neu aufpoliert und dann kommen noch neue Aufkleber drauf...
dann natürlich noch fertig bauen!


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

So denk das sind erstmal genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. Januar 2008)

Nach ein paar kleinen Veränderungen kommt hier nochmal meins:


----------



## US. (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Update meines Helius FR 07.
Jetzt mit neuer Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Reifen, Sattel.


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fährst Du auch in roter Unterwäsche   ?



Nein, nicht mehr. Die rote Ledercorsage sieht zwar toll aus, aber beim Pedalieren stört's etwas und berghoch kriegst du auch nicht richtig gut Luft. Bin deshalb wieder auf Funktionsfaser umgestiegen     



san_andreas schrieb:


> ...Finde ich ganz gut, nur der Bashring und der Vorbau sind bißchen viel.



Danke, aber nach zwei Jahren war es mir dann doch ein wenig zu trist, 





deswegen musste etwas Farbe ran.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Berggams (5. Januar 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Update meines Helius FR 07.
> Jetzt mit neuer Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Reifen, Sattel.



@ US

nettes bike 
Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wie du es geschafft hast, dass dein bike für das Foto so standhaft posiert.


----------



## Paiza (5. Januar 2008)

Eure Bikes sind immer so super sauber!!! Wie lange putzt ihr die und wie bekommt ihr die Schwarz Matten Teile wieder so sauber?? Ich habe mein Hinterbau mal mit Scheuermilch gesäubert, damit ging es super. Das Problem ist das es jedesmal super viel arbeit ist


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Januar 2008)

@ Stierle

Du solltest Dich mal näher mit der Editierfunktion vertraut machen


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

Wie jetzt ich bin nicht so ein computer freak
kenn mich eigentlich garnicht aus also was meinst du mit Editierfunktion


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Januar 2008)

schau mal hier unter, "Kann ich meine eigenen Beiträge ändern?" :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_edit_posts


----------



## Stierle (5. Januar 2008)

und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (5. Januar 2008)

Hi!

@Berggams:
Ich klemme eine ca. 35cm lange dünne Holzleiste zwiischen Boden und Hinterbau oder Tretlager. Was noch rausguckt wird dann wegretouchiert.

@Paiza:
Ich putze gar nicht. Das Bike ist durchs Snowbiken von selber sauber geworden  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Update meines Helius FR 07.
> Jetzt mit neuer Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Reifen, Sattel.



schönes bike, ich liebe bronze elox. für meinen geschmack wirkt die vro kombi in verbindung mit der extrem gekröpften oberen boxxer brücke ein wenig frontlastig. ansonsten alles


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. Januar 2008)

@US.
Schönes Bike  

Kannst du mir sagen, wieviel dein Aufbau auf die Waage bringt (bei welcher Rahmenhöhe)?

Danke

bike-it-easy


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Danke, aber nach zwei Jahren war es mir dann doch ein wenig zu trist, deswegen musste etwas Farbe ran.
> Gruß
> bike-it-easy



du scheinst ja ein abo von straitline gewonnen zu haben ...
finde die teile auch recht schön, könnte aber für mein einsatzgebiet lediglich die griffe und bremshebel gebrauchen. 
kannst du mal nen vergleich zu den original avid hebeln ziehen ?


----------



## US. (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

@bike-it-easy:
So wie auf dem Bild mit Flaschenhalter und Tacho wiegt es 16,75kg.
Das Gewicht wird halt immer höher; angefangen hab ich mit knapp über 15kg  
Rahmen hat die Größe "M" und wiegt solo 3350g.

Bei mir sind Dämpfer (1030g) und Gabel (3300g) die schweren Brocken...

@Sluette:
Ja, leider kann ich die flache Brücke nicht montieren, da die Stapelhöhe aus Steuerrohr und Steuersatz (Reset) zu hoch ist (162mm)

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Januar 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> kannst du mal nen vergleich zu den original avid hebeln ziehen ?



@sluette:
Liegen für mich persönlich viel besser in der Hand als die original Avid-Hebel. Allerdings kann ich da nur für mich sprechen, mit Handschuhgröße XXL  . Sind bei mir relativ weit innen am Lenker montiert, da meine bevorzugte Griffhaltung der Zwei- oder Einfingerbremser ist.
Und von der Verarbeitung über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Update....


----------



## mjk83 (12. Januar 2008)

hi...

sieht richtig cool aus ... hat was das rad ^^... hau rein ...

gruss martin


----------



## kitor (14. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kleiner Update....




Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, was für ein Kettenblatt ist das?

Da werd ich fast etwas wehmütig, dass ich mein Helius FR in silber elox los bin...


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, was für ein Kettenblatt ist das?
> 
> Da werd ich fast etwas wehmütig, dass ich mein Helius FR in silber elox los bin...



Moin moin Hamburger!
Ist ein FSA DH.
MfG


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2008)

IIIHHHH,ist ja total verrostet!!!

War nur ein Scherz! 

Sieht echt cool aus,Wodan!


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> IIIHHHH,ist ja total verrostet!!!
> 
> War nur ein Scherz!
> 
> Sieht echt cool aus,Wodan!



   

Der war net schlecht


----------



## Springhecht (17. Januar 2008)

Mein UFO ST!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry die Quallität is nich so gut, aber das is bei dem geilen Teil fast egal!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Januar 2008)

nee, is nicht egal, auf dem Bild kann man ja nix sehen, 20 pixel ?


----------



## Springhecht (17. Januar 2008)

Sorry, bekomms nicht besser hin. 
Und jetz is mir auch noch das Bild flöten gegangen!!!    

Versuchs später nochmal.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Januar 2008)

noch viel lernen Du musst, junger Padawan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2008)

oh ja...


----------



## T.I.M. (20. Januar 2008)

Springhecht schrieb:


> Mein UFO ST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry die Quallität is nich so gut, aber das is bei dem geilen Teil fast egal!!!




Ähm, was soll man denn auf dem Bild erkennen?
Ist ja schon fast frech sowas zu posten...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2008)

Is hier irgendeiner vielleicht Profiler ?
Der könnte das Bild ja rekonstruieren.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Januar 2008)

hier noch mal herzeigen, dann muss aber gut sein


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal loben, dann muß aber gut sein !


----------



## T.I.M. (20. Januar 2008)

Hammergeil das UFO


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2008)

Wie bekommt man Dreck ans Unterrohr, wenn die Reifen noch sauber sind?    Wird doch nicht aus der Tube sein?


----------



## Tillninjo (21. Januar 2008)

Dreck aus der Dose.. is doch klar!

wie bei den ganzen Livestyle-SUV's... so isses dann wohl auch mit den Eisdielen-Freeridern:
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,360429,00.html

 oder gibts die "Muddy"Mary nich auch schon aus dem Laden mit Dreck? 

also wenn du dir das nächste mal neue Reifen drauf machst, lässt du das Rad auch wieder dreckig und dann aber die gescheiten Reifen, aus so nem Poser-Shop 

in diesem Sinne....

 Nicolai4ever


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2008)

danke euch 

Fliehkraft/Zentrifugalkraft und durch den Regen fahren kennt ihr aber oder ? das gibt es sogar bei so posern wie mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> danke euch
> 
> Fliehkraft/Zentrifugalkraft und durch den Regen fahren kennt ihr aber oder ? das gibt es sogar bei so posern wie mir


 
So putze ich mein Rad in Zukunft auch  Hilft außerdem der Umwelt, weil man ja kein Wasser aus dem Hahn zieht... Da zeigt es sich wieder: Biker schonen die Umwelt!   Nun ist aber auch Schluß mit lustig...

In diesem Sinne: Rettet den Wald - eßt mehr Biber!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Januar 2008)

Hilfe!!

Schaut Euch das mal an... wie kann man ein Nicolai so vergewaltigen:


----------



## lemma (25. Januar 2008)

im in foren für aufmerksamkeit zu sorgen ?


----------



## Dittmosher (25. Januar 2008)

hat schon jemand nen fmxtb??? (außer mobbel)

würde gern mal aufgebaute sehen...

thx


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Januar 2008)

sodala, nachdem ich ja meine nicolai schon mal hier vorgestellt habe, hat sich ein wenig getan in meinem leben. jetzt muß das gute stück halt als zugmaschine herhalten!  





tja, man muß den zwerg halt gleich vorführen, was ein gescheites radl ist!  

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## Izual (26. Januar 2008)

Neue Mode? Hier gabs schon mal einen  



monsterchen schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Wanderer sind auf einmal alle freundlich und wollen sich gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (26. Januar 2008)

Fehlt zwar noch ein Buchsenset für den Dämpfer und ein paar Tube Tops fürs Umwerferkabel, aber ich freu mich halt so.


----------



## Xexano (26. Januar 2008)

Ist das die "Jägermeister Orange" Lackierung?


----------



## abbath (26. Januar 2008)

Ist einfach Reinorange - keine Ahnung, ob das der gleiche (RAL2004) Ton ist.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (26. Januar 2008)




----------



## abbath (26. Januar 2008)

Kann man nicht sehen, wenn man da nicht Mitglied ist ;-)


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt das orange. Aber: Ist das mit der Sattelstütze so richtig ??


----------



## Izual (26. Januar 2008)

Je nach Steigung    

Jo Stimmt jetzt wo es mal angesprochen wird .... sieht n bischen hoch aus


----------



## abbath (27. Januar 2008)

Danke. Des passt schon so. Sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als in echt, die Überhöhung ist recht moderat. Ist ja kein Enduro


----------



## Dittmosher (27. Januar 2008)

endlich fündig geworden: (nicht meins)


----------



## NoStyle (27. Januar 2008)

@Gap______Jumper

Wow, das Helius gefällt mir  

Kannst Du bitte ein paar Infos über die Geo geben. Ich möchte mir ein Helius mit Custom-Geo zulegen, bin aber noch unschlüssig über die Rahmenhöhe (Sitzrohr).
Danke und viel Spaß damit!

NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (27. Januar 2008)

Also: 410mm Sitzrohr, 600mm Oberrohr
Wenn noch mehr brauchst, fragen! Kann über das Fahrgefühl noch nicht viel sagen da es gerade regnet, aber gestern hat es sich auf der Straße schon einigermaßen verspielt angefühlt!


----------



## hollowtech (28. Januar 2008)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> sodala, nachdem ich ja meine nicolai schon mal hier vorgestellt habe, hat sich ein wenig getan in meinem leben. jetzt muß das gute stück halt als zugmaschine herhalten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie alt ist Dein Nachwuchs?

Meine kleine ist jetzt elf Monate alt, werde mich jetzt auch mal auf die Suche nach ´nem Anhänger begeben...

Gruß, Holger


----------



## NoStyle (28. Januar 2008)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Also: 410mm Sitzrohr, 600mm Oberrohr
> Wenn noch mehr brauchst, fragen! Kann über das Fahrgefühl noch nicht viel sagen da es gerade regnet, aber gestern hat es sich auf der Straße schon einigermaßen verspielt angefühlt!



@Gap______Jumper

Thanx! Was hast Du für einen Lenkwinkel (ca.) und wie groß bist Du?

Ich tendiere bei meinen 184 cm eher zu einem Medium-Oberrohr, Sitzrohr vielleicht max. 40 cm, da ich den Rahmen eher extrem niedrig mag wegen Bewegungsfreiheit. Hier im Forum wurde bei einigen Posts der eventuell leicht zu steile LW bemängelt, das ist aber sicher Geschmacksache. 

Wenn Du bei Gelegenheit einen kleinen Fahrbericht nachlegen könntest, bitte ...  

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## tripletschiee (28. Januar 2008)

hollowtech schrieb:


> wie alt ist Dein Nachwuchs?



mein zwerg ist jetzt 6,5 monate alt. und es macht ihm viel spaß! jedenfalls ist es das beste schlafmittel! kaum hockt er drinnen ist er erstmal ruhig (aber nicht aus panik  ) und nach ein paar metern schläft er! 

kann den anhänger nur empfehlen. die federung macht echt was aus, ich werd noch die dicken big apples von schwalbe montieren und dann sitz er da echt komfortabel drinnen!

die weber-kupplung paßt in meinen rahmen nur bedingt, mußt ein wenig herumfeilen bzw die ein wenig aufbiegen, weil die ausfallenden des helius einfach zu breit sind.

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2008)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> mein zwerg ist jetzt 6,5 monate alt. und es macht ihm viel spaß! jedenfalls ist es das beste schlafmittel! kaum hockt er drinnen ist er erstmal ruhig (aber nicht aus panik  ) und nach ein paar metern schläft er!
> 
> kann den anhänger nur empfehlen. die federung macht echt was aus, ich werd noch die dicken big apples von schwalbe montieren und dann sitz er da echt komfortabel drinnen!
> 
> ...



Gerhard
 hab den  Chariot Cheetah jedoch ist die anhänger deichsel / bzw. kupplung   
anders.
deshab kann ich meinen anhänger nicht an mein NICOLAI montieren. 

 aber wie du schon sagt,-das ding ist "goldwert" KINDER sowieso.

u. noch was.- warum nimmst du den ganzen krims-krams mit auf einen bike-tour ?

ps. unser  Cheetah ist schon das 8te jahr im einsatz,- mit dem zweiten Kind.


----------



## tripletschiee (28. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber wie du schon sagt,-das ding ist "goldwert" KINDER sowieso.



stimmt! so ein zwerg bereichert das leben in einer art, die ich mir in meinen "wildesten" träumen nicht vorstellen konnte.  



KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. noch was.- warum nimmst du den ganzen krims-krams mit auf eine bike-tour ?



biketour??? naja, er ist wie gesagt erst 6einhalb monate, daher fahren wir bisher nur ein bisl an der isar entlang. eine biketour wird dann erst im sommer unternommen! dann laß ich alls zuhause, was gewicht bedeutet!  

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2008)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> stimmt! so ein zwerg bereichert das leben in einer art, die ich mir in meinen "wildesten" träumen nicht vorstellen konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ^^besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.^^
 bezogen auf kinder !


----------



## WODAN (29. Januar 2008)

Zwar kein Kinderwagen, aber meine Spaßmaschine...
Neu lackiert und ein paar andere Teile  

BMXTB mit längerem Sitzrohr.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes BMXTB!! Ich schätze mal, sogar einigermaßen tourentauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikmai (31. Januar 2008)

Mein neues Nicolai 2008, fährt sich meiner Meinung so geil wie kein anderes rad auf der welt, gibt nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## bikingarni (31. Januar 2008)

Mir ist soeben das Gesicht stehen geblieben. Wahnsinnsrad!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (31. Januar 2008)

Super geiles Nucleon, nur leider finde ich passt die Gabel OPTISCH aufgrund der dicken Rohre nicht so gut zum Rahmen. Da wäre eine Boxxer WC harmonischer. Die Funktion ist natürlich vom Feinsten! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Sir Chickenway (31. Januar 2008)

Wunderschönes Bike, obwohl ich mir selber mommentan keine Fox Forke verbauen würde. Jedoch finde ich ist das Bike ein besseres und grösseres Foto wert. Und deine Aussage zum Fahrverhalten noch etwas präziser ausdrücken...bitte


----------



## dominikmai (1. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt recht eine andere Gabel soll auch noch in das rad höchstwarscheinlich eine 888 ata oder Boxxer Worldcup, das Geld war knapp musste die Gabel von meinem altem Rad übernehmen werde mir auch nie mehr eine Fox 40 kaufen. Nachteil: das Ansprechverhalten ist nich sehr gut (stockt) das Einfederverhalten zu linear (schlägt ständig durch) und teuer  
Vorteile: extrem steif, gut einstellbar

Ansonsten das Nicolai ist der Hammer, es ist mit 22kg sehr schwer aber es fährt sich durch den tiefen und mittigen Schwerpunkt extrem gut durch Kurven, dadurch das so wenig ungefederte masse wie bei keinem anderem Fahrrad am heck ist, ist der Hinterbau sehr sensibel, die Lager der Hinterradnabe haben einen abstand von ca.195mm also auch ultra steif man kann das Heck in kurven einfach reinrutschen lassen. Durch den in grösse M 1185mm Radstand und den relativ flachen lenkwinkel geht das Nicolai auch gut geradeaus.

Also die Vorteile:
Geradeauslauf sehr gut durch 1185mm Radstand und bei Boxxer 65.5° Lenkwinkel,
In kurven trotzdem sehr wendig durch tiefen, mittigen Schwerpunkt und dem steifen, leichten und sensiblen Heck,
absolud keine geräusche, nichts ausser Gabel und Dämpfer geil alein dadurch Fährt man schneller,
Kurbel rückschlag auch keiner (100% antriebsneutral),
schalten wann und wo ich will (14 gang Rohloff) Dreck spielt auch keine rolle,
beim hinterrad ausbauen bleibt das Ritzel und die Bremsscheibe drinne auch geil keine Bremsscheibe die nach dem einbauen schleift,
usw.

Wirkliche nachteile hat das Nucleon nicht, was mir jetzt nach drei Monaten aufgefallen ist 
die Aussenhülle der Rohloff ist unterbrochen (muss aber) einzigste stelle wo dreck in die Aussenhülle kommt kann man aber leich einen Decken selbst bauen.
Sonstiges: 
Bin vorher ein Ghost DH Worldcup gefahren mit 19.9 kg, Nicolai fährt sich aber deutlich leichter. Das Heck federt auch ziemlich linear ein (Race Downhill) also eigendlich passen zur Fox 40, aber es gibt DHX 5.0 Dämpfer die man progresiv abstimmen kann.
Viele schrauben die knarrzen können aber an so einem rad schraubt man gerne (Zweiradmechaniker).

Ich hoffe ich kann damit euch weiterhelfen, es gibt keine nachteile werden von den vorteilen aufgehoben.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Februar 2008)

@ dominikmai 

Schöne kiste ! Warum es so schwer ist kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Sehe bis auf die Kurbel (ja ich weis die muss man nehmen) keine all zu schweren Teile daran. 

Die Fox passt wirklich nicht in das Nucleon rein. Zumindest Optisch. Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist deine Aussage sie spreche nicht gut an. Bisher fand ich alle Fox Gabeln die ich gesehen habe vom Ansprechen her sehr gut. 

Ich würde auch zu einer Boxxer greifen, die passt optisch sehr gut ins Radel. 

Von wegen ungefederte Masse am HR. Wie schwer ist die HR Nabe mit Ritzel denn ? 
Irgendwie schaut das teil auf den Fotos immer so schwer aus. Und wenn ich an meine 165er Ringle im M-Pire denke wird mir ganz schlecht so scheer ist die. 

Hast du eine Part liste nimmt mich wunder was das so verbaut ist, das es 22 Kilo schwer ist. 
Bei all den 16 Kilo Dhler die so im Netz (auch wenn 90% aller derer falsch gewogen sind oder ihre Liste unvollständig und mit Kataloggewichten hergestellt) rumschwirren dükt mich das doch eher schwer. Mein M-Pire ist auch über 20 Kilos aber dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2008)

Ein Traum-Nucleon ! Und ich finds geil mit der 40 !
Das Gewicht kommt mir auch sehr hoch vor. Soweit man die Teile erkennen kann, sind ja zumindest die Anbauteile (Thomson,etc.) schon auf der leichten Seite.
Hast Du Dich zu Deinen Ungunsten "verwogen" ?
Und mehr Bilder bitte von Deiner seltenen Schönheit !


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2008)

Dominik
 kann ich das bild hier  mal posten...
das bike ist HAMMER dein fahrstil  auch  






 nur wie gesagt,- andere gabel... R-S WC


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2008)

Jetzt platz ich schier in Ewartung meines G-Boxx Pudels


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Februar 2008)

supergeiles gerät,ein traum in rot...


----------



## nationrider (1. Februar 2008)

ungemein schick  das TST

finde schon das die 40 reinpasst auch wenn ich mir ne 888WC
gut drin vostellen könnte....

ist der filigran anmutende rahmen wirklich so sackschwer das du
mit den gewichtsoptimnierten parts auf 22 kilo kommst oder hast 
du das mit ner personenwaage ermittelt?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2008)

Gibts bitte, bitte noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Dominik
> kann ich das bild hier  mal posten...
> das bike ist HAMMER dein fahrstil  auch
> 
> ...



Das Bike mit der WC, ein Traum


----------



## dominikmai (1. Februar 2008)

Hab eine kleine teile liste 

Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TST evo
Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 5.0
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Vorbau: Thomson Elite 4x
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Lenker: (neu) Easton Monkey lite DH
Sattel: SLR TT
Sattelklemme: (neu) Hope
Bremsen: Luise FR 180/210
Kette: Rohloff
Nabe VR: Chris King 20mm
Felgen: Mavic 823 Tubless 32 loch
Speichen: DT 2.0/1.8/2.0
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050xx
Griffe: Odi
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH F 2.5 42a 
fast alle Schrauben sind aus Titan


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2008)

Und mit diesen Schmankerl-Teilen wiegt das gute Stück 22 kg ?
Das kann ich kaum glauben !


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2008)

dominikmai schrieb:


> Hab eine kleine teile liste
> 
> Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TST evo
> Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 5.0
> ...



Dachte immer mit dem Evo knackt man die 20 Kilo Grenze.
Mein Nucleon TST wiegt mit Shiver, Gustav M, aber ansonsten recht leichten Teilen, um die 23,3 kg  
Aber da muß ich Dir zustimmen, für das Gewicht fährt es einfach nur genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Februar 2008)

dominikmai schrieb:


> absolud keine geräusche, nichts ausser Gabel und Dämpfer geil alein dadurch Fährt man schneller,



servus dominik,

vorab, klasse bike.
was mich interessieren würde: auf den bildern kann man ganz gut die zugkupplungen für die rohloff am unterrohr erkennen. die liegen ja ziemlich frei. ich könnte mir vorstellen die bimmeln ordentlich gegen das unterrohr, oder ist da soviel spannung drauf ?


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Nucleon kann meins nich ganz mithalten  
Mir reicht es aber trotzdem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

sehr schön  , die Sattelstütze kannste ja auch noch gegen eine Thomson tauschen


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Mal schaun, ne Thomson wär nich schlecht. Evtl auch ne Easton Carbon...

(jajaja, aber das Geld is so ne Sache   )

Ein Satz neuer Reifen is eigentlich momentan wichtiger


----------



## dominikmai (2. Februar 2008)

Moin, unter den Zügen der Rohloff ist eine Schutzfolie (selbst geklebt),  klappern habe ich noch nicht wahr genommen die Folie hat auch noch keine schäden.
Zugspannung kann man eistellen sollte aber ungefähr wie bei einem normalen Umwerfer oder Schaltwerk sein.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

@dominikmai: Was fährst Du für ein Ritzel hinten und was für eine Kette ?
Kalle hat mir für die G boxx 2 eine Wippermann SingleSpeed Kette empfohlen.


----------



## dominikmai (2. Februar 2008)

Fahre eine 9 fach Rohloff und das standart Nicolai Ritzel (Ritzel geht kein anderes)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Februar 2008)

meins!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (3. Februar 2008)

Geht das bei Dir ohne Kettenführung? Ich hatte 1x9 am XC-Hardtail und da ist die Ketten -wenn auch selten- schonmal abgefallen.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (3. Februar 2008)

@soerv...frank: schönstes bass, was ich bisher gesehen habe!!! echt top!!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Februar 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Geht das bei Dir ohne Kettenführung? Ich hatte 1x9 am XC-Hardtail und da ist die Ketten -wenn auch selten- schonmal abgefallen.



nee kettenführung kommt noch!werden auch noch a paar teile gewechselt!felgen kurbeln etc


----------



## dadsi (3. Februar 2008)

Hier meines nach der geilen Tour heute. Und im Vergleich 2007er FR in L gegen 2008 FR in XL.
Sauberer werden die leider nie

Fotoquali ist eben Handy....


----------



## Scapin (3. Februar 2008)

Meins nach einer mehr rutschigen und gefrorenen Tour


----------



## baiano (3. Februar 2008)

> Und mit diesen Schmankerl-Teilen wiegt das gute Stück 22 kg ?
> Das kann ich kaum glauben !



Servus, 

ich bewege ja auch ein Evo durch die Lande und bin momentan bei 20,6 angekommen. Habe einige andere Parts als Dominik, und könnte bei mir bestimmt noch hier und da einiges sparen, zb. leichtere Bremse als GustavM, vorne eine leichtere Nabe. Aber eigentlich passt meine Konfiguration für mich so schon. 
Das meine digitale Fischwaage jetzt erstmal korrekt wiegt da geh ich aus von, Schlucke!   

Spass macht das Rad auf jeden Fall, da kann ich dem Dominik nur zustimmen.  Das habe ich heute noch wieder feststellen können...

Gruss

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (3. Februar 2008)

Scapin schrieb:


>



he, ist das ein custom helius fr?
die kettenstreben sehen stark nach dem CC  

SP: die jubilläums Z1 sieht mal dick aus


----------



## Kami-Nurse (3. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön sehr schön was ihr da zu bieten habt ist jemand schonmal das neue ION gefahren??? Find es sieht was filigran aus,viel Schnick-Schnack mit dem Logo und dann noch baby blau  naja an die Farbe gewöhnt man sich tatsächlich je länger man draufguckt,habs ausprobiert 
Gruß an alle Nicolai Verrückten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2008)

weil man sich die Farbe ja aussuchen kann ist es  auch total egal ob einem das Babyblau gefällt oder nicht


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2008)

Bin das ION u.a. die letzten drei Wochenenden gefahren. Werde das wohl auch weiterhin tun  Sehr zufrieden damit, hat auch nicht mehr Schnick-Schnack als andere Bikes. Über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, ergo auch nicht über Farben. Meines ist im übrigen Sea-Sick-Grün   Spart Euch die Kommentare, MIR gefällt's


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Februar 2008)

Kaary schrieb:


> meine keule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Blauton hier für den Hauptrahmen gewählt wurde? Ist das Ultramarinblau? Wäre mal 'ne Alternative zum Fire Dept. Red oder Schwarz.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Elfriede (4. Februar 2008)

Ein Traum ist wahr geworden! Einer der Schönsten Rahmen endlich in meinem Besitz und mit Kronjuwelen von Tune geschmückt...

Geiler Arsch:



Badezeit:



Wo ist Walter oder besser Tarnmodus:




Sexy!!!


----------



## abbath (4. Februar 2008)

Die Kurbel passt nicht - die ist zu schlank. Aber ansonsten: SEEEEHHHR geiles Gerät!


----------



## Scapin (4. Februar 2008)

Elfride, super schönes und tolles Bike. Absolut der Hammer - bringt mich auf (teure) Ideen. Tuto Komplimento!!!! Besonders das erste Foto ist der Hammer!
Scapin


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2008)

Wirklich super !


----------



## schlammdiva (4. Februar 2008)

@ Elfride

nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig, wirklich sehr schönes harmonisches Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2008)

@Elfride: A Traum!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr schön. Nur die Magura stört das Gesamtbild der sonst so guten und schönen Parts


----------



## Elfriede (5. Februar 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön. Nur die Magura stört das Gesamtbild der sonst so guten und schönen Parts



Was hast du denn gegen Die Magura Marta? Funtioniert einwandfrei, ist leicht, schöne Form, einfach zu warten, alle Teile einzeln erhältlich und deutscher Hersteler.

Hast schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Hab drei Sätze Martas, eine Louise und ne Gustav M. Alle funtionieren tadellos.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Februar 2008)

Ich nicht aber ein Freund von mir war wegem dem plötzlichem Versagen einer Magura im Krankenhaus. 

Aber wie gesagt sonst ist es sehr sehr schön das bike. 

Bei mir hätte es auch mal fast ein Argon gegeben. Habe mich aber dann zu gunsten eins Stahlrahmens entschieden, da diese meiner Meinung nach auf der Strasse angenehmer zu fahren sind.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2008)

Der Sohn eines Bekannten hat sich von einem Downhill bei Garda auch mit versagenden deutschen Scheibenbremsen in einen längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt verabschiedet.

Gustls natürlich ausgenommen !


----------



## rosette (7. Februar 2008)

Tja, bremsen will gelernt sein. Und die Fragwürdigkeit von CC-Bremsen an Bikes, welche im Gebirge bewegt werden, sei dahingestellt.

Gruß


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. Februar 2008)

mist fotos hochladen kann ja so kompliziert sein wenn se inner richtigen größe sein sollen...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Februar 2008)

@ rossette

es war eine Freeride bremse und mein Freund kann bremsen.

Das mist ding viel aus weil sie offensichtlich nicht 100% Dicht war. Und das ab werk !

Ist oder war aber anscheinend ganz normal bei Magura bremsen das sie ofters mal auslaufen, wenn ich gewisse Farradmechs hier in Zürich so fluchen höre über Bremsen diesen Herstellers. 

Aber lassen wir das sonst bricht der Anti - / Pro Magura kreig noch richtig aus.


----------



## richtig (7. Februar 2008)

@kami-nurse: puh, nochmal die kurve gekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

@Bergaufbremser : WORD !


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. Februar 2008)

et hat funktioniert zumindest den link anzugeben....aber wie mach ich das,dass man das Foto direkt groß auf der Seite hat???
hat jemand Lust nochmal Nachhilfe zu geben,ich weiß das Problem haben mehere und die Frage langweilt wahrscheinlich die Forum-Cracks aber bin ja schon kurz davor alles richtig gemacht zu haben....also bitte helft mir..


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. Februar 2008)

@ richtig wie meinst DU das mit grade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt? Sorry steh aufm shclauch...auf die Fotos bezogen?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich auch zu blöd...
Lad das Bild ins Fotoalbum hoch.
Rechtsklick aufs Bild "Grafikadresse kopieren" -> dann hier auf den "Grafik einfügen" Button -> Grafikadresse einfügen -> Fertig !


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

So sollte es dann aussehen !


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. Februar 2008)

Wow dat macht ja richtig wat her....danke...leider hab ich genau dat gemacht Grafiadresse kopiert dann hier eingefügt nur denn kommt eben nur die Adresse zum anklicken und nich dat Bild....doch was verkehrt gemacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (7. Februar 2008)

bei der bildadresse darauf achten, dass diese auch mit .jpg aufhört und nicht irgendeinem php command.

die adresse bekommst du, indem du dir ein bild in deinem fotoalbum in originalgröße anzeigen lässt (so lange drauf klicken, bis sich keine neue seite mehr öffnet und kein rahmen mehr um das bild ist) und dann die bildadresse aus der browser-adresszeile kopierst.


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. Februar 2008)

Glaub jetz hab ich et  Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Paiza (8. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


>




Das Bike erinnert mich irgendwie an die Leihbikes aus Winterberg 

Ich glaube da sind fast die selben Parts dran..


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2008)

Sind dann aber gediegene Leihbikes !


----------



## Kami-Nurse (9. Februar 2008)

Es ist kein Leihbike....es ist gekauft...richtig hingeguckt in WInterberg..
Aber wie schon gesagt,es sind gediegene Bikes..vor allem wenn Gabel und Dämpfer neuwertig sind.Vor allem weiß man wat man hat wenn man das Bike schon zichmal gefahren ist.Parts sind alle genauso wie ich sie mir vorstelle...und die Rahmen sind ja unkaputtbar,wie wir wissen 
Würde mich jederzeit wieder für dat Bike entscheiden,et fährt sich einfach sauber...ich habs einfach lieb mein Nicolai


----------



## Motoextrem (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab meisten nur rote in Winterberg gesehen 
Aber egal  wie fährt sich der Rubber Queen und was haste als vergleich davor drauf gehabt.


----------



## Musicman (10. Februar 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ein Traum ist wahr geworden! Einer der Schönsten Rahmen endlich in meinem Besitz und mit Kronjuwelen von Tune geschmückt...
> 
> Geiler Arsch:
> 
> ...



Porno! Ich wollt gerade ins Bett und nu bin ich wieder hellwach, was eine Schönheit!

Moin 

Sorry das ich hier so reinplatze!

Ich hätt gerne mehr Infos:
Rahmengrösse?
Gewicht?
Felgen?
Preis? (Rahmen?) Auch gerne per PM.


----------



## Paiza (10. Februar 2008)

Meins:


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (10. Februar 2008)

Sonst steh ich ja nicht so auf Lambdas, aber das ist echt sehr schön!!


----------



## barfighter (10. Februar 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ein Traum ist wahr geworden! Einer der Schönsten Rahmen endlich in meinem Besitz und mit Kronjuwelen von Tune geschmückt...
> 
> Geiler Arsch:
> 
> ...



alle nicolai brauchen doch ne 30mm  sattelstütze oder? was is das für eine von tune, wollte die auch haben, nur leider gibts die nicht in 30mm. hast du adapter benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (10. Februar 2008)

barfighter schrieb:


> alle nicolai brauchen doch ne 30mm  sattelstütze oder? was is das für eine von tune, wollte die auch haben, nur leider gibts die nicht in 30mm. hast du adapter benutzt?



nicht alle nicolais brauchen 30er stützen. die dh rahmen haben fast alle 30er sitzrohre. bei den restlichen rahmen haben meistens nur die xl-rahmen ein 30er sitzrohr, die anderen haben 31,6mm durchmesser.

grüße christian


----------



## barfighter (10. Februar 2008)

schade  ich hätte so gerne ne rot eloxierte tune sattelstütze für mein bmxtb


----------



## Kami-Nurse (10. Februar 2008)

Motoextrem schrieb:


> Also ich hab meisten nur rote in Winterberg gesehen
> Aber egal  wie fährt sich der Rubber Queen und was haste als vergleich davor drauf gehabt.



Ja die roten Downhill-Bikes mit Doppelbrückengabel..werd das Ding und das neue ION diese Saison mal ausprobieren,bin noch nie son Teil gefahren..
Rubber Queen is ziemlich weich is aber anscheinend wie man sagt nich so schnell runter wie andere weichere...hab sie aber noch nich so lang jedenfalls für Matsch und naß sind die Dinger echt spurtreu..Im sommer bin ich auf hartem getrocknetem Untergrund immer BIg Betty gefahren...mein Vavorit  Macht auch was her..schön fett


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

7.2.2008, ca. 1200 HM über Bozen am Beginn eines Singletrails, Sonne, perfektes Bike.... was will man mehr?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2008)

die Farbcombi ist wunderschön ! Aber das teil hat wirklich viel Winterspeck auf den Rippen so wie du sagtest.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2008)

@Pyrosteiner: Wirklich ein Traumbike !   
Mit einer kleinen Fastenkur wärs noch einen halben Punkt besser !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

@ San Andreas:

Tausch des Fett Set gegen nen Reset 118 HD is schon länger in Planung, die Diabolus-Gruppe gegen Holzfeller würd wohl nochmal 500 gr. bringen, die Kefü gegen ne E13 LG nochmal 200-300 gr. aber das wird wohl noch dauern.

Die Gustav bleibt denn insbesondere bei teilweise sehr steilen Abfahrten über 1000 HM am Stück gibts nix besseres. Wir mussten in Bozen einige "Bremspausen" einlegen weil andere Bremsen leicht am abkratzen waren und die Scheiben "glühten", auch is es nicht lustig als 5. der Gruppe in der freien Natur die Bremsdämpfe von Hope, Hayes, Formula und Co. einzuatmen. Des stinkt wirklich gewaltig!

Fotos von Bozen mit mehr Fahraction siehe mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

also wenn die umbauten gemacht sind isses ja fasst perfekt und die gustls würde ich auch drauf lassen,hoffe meins kommt bald wieder...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)

Neue Felgen und neue Kurbeln! Jetz bin ich schon fast zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## schmiddio (12. Februar 2008)

mir gefällts...


----------



## abbath (12. Februar 2008)

Mir auch, nur will ich mir die weiße Kurbel nicht nach 'nem eventuellen Einsatz vorstellen...


----------



## wosch (12. Februar 2008)

Schönes Teil. 
Nicht nur weil ich Bass-Fan bin.


----------



## Paiza (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)

@paiza sau geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Neue Felgen und neue Kurbeln! Jetz bin ich schon fast zufrieden



passt alles ganz ordentlich zusammen  , aber ich finde diese weissen teile mittlerweile sowas von langweilig, das ist so wie vor 3 jahren als alle schwarz war. ich glaube ich werde meine weisse 66 verchecken...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Februar 2008)

für geschenkt würde ich die 66 gerne haben


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> passt alles ganz ordentlich zusammen  , aber ich finde diese weissen teile mittlerweile sowas von langweilig, das ist so wie vor 3 jahren als alle schwarz war. ich glaube ich werde meine weisse 66 verchecken...


Klar weisses Zeug is Geschmachssache!Aber für mich is das mein Traumbike und bis aufn paar Kleinigkeiten ,die noch fehlen(bremsscheiben ,Sattelklemme,Zweifach vorne)isses für mich perfekt!Ich liebe es!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Februar 2008)

Trends kommen und gehen ... 

Ich bin der Meinung das man am besten fährt wenn man sein Bike so aufbaut wie es einem selbst am besten gefällt. Bei mir ist das die Kombi schwarz-rot-weiss.

Das ist rein zufällig auch Teamfarbe bei Nicolai, das Teamtrikot passt super zu meinem Bike und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit... oder seid Ihr anderer Meinung?









@ Paiza: HAst Du Dein Bike schon mal gewogen? Gewicht würd mich interessieren.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)

(Trends kommen und gehen ... Ich bin der Meinung das man am besten fährt wenn man sein Bike so aufbaut wie es einem selbst am besten gefällt. )

 absolut meine Meinung


----------



## Gralmaster88 (13. Februar 2008)

Ist das normal das hir so viele Nicolai Bikes gepostet werden, oder kann ich mein Gral auch mal hir rein stellen????


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Februar 2008)

klar aber nur wenn NICOLAI draufsteht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Februar 2008)

Ähmmm.... Gralmaster... schon mal gecheckt das Du hier im Nicolai Herstellerforum bist?

Deshalb so viele Nicolais....


----------



## Paiza (13. Februar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Paiza: HAst Du Dein Bike schon mal gewogen? Gewicht würd mich interessieren.




Ja, ist aber jetzt genau 1 Jahr her. Damals wog es 20,3 kg. Es kann gut möglich sein, dass es jetzt 20hg wiegen wird!!!


----------



## publicenemy (13. Februar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


>





Boxxer kleber schief ode r:O?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Februar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber jetzt genau 1 Jahr her. Damals wog es 20,3 kg. Es kann gut möglich sein, dass es jetzt 20hg wiegen wird!!!



20 Kilo... da hätt ich jetzt viel mehr geschätzt... Partliste?


----------



## Paiza (13. Februar 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Boxxer kleber schief ode r:O?



Jop, aber nur der Rechte  

@Pyro
Ja,ähhh
Ich fang einfach ma an.

-Nicolai Lambda ST 99er(Upgrade 2006) DHX 4.0
-Nicolai FETT Set
-Rock Shox Boxxer Race (tuned)
-Hr: DT 440 Vr: DT Hügi Fr jeweils mit DT 6.1 FR Felge Competion Speichen und Alunippel
-Muddy Mary 2.5 / Minon 2.5 / ect.
-Normale Schwalbe Schläuche
-Avid Juicy 5 Vr:203mm Hr:185
-Syncros Bulk Lenker 710mm
-Holzfeller 40mm Vorbau
-Syntace Griffe
-Roox Sattelstütze
-Velo RR Sattel
-Trans-X Sattelklemmung
-Shimano LX Kurbeln, 36er FSA Kettenblatt, Shimano Innenlager
-Exustar Pedalen
-E.13 SRS 
-X.0 Short Cage Schaltwerk
-X.9 Trigger
-Sram 991 Kette
-Ultegra 27-12 Kassette

Das ein und andere wird noch getauscht wenn ich lust habe(Lenker, Vorbau, Kefü und Steuersatz)..

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Bike wirklich sehr zufrieden. Es macht keine mucken und klebt sehr geil auf der Strecke. Viele Leute sagen das die Geo. für ein Fully schei...e ist, aber gerade das macht das Lambda sehr interesant Mein Lambda lässt sich echt super antreten und agil fahren 

Vll hebe ich das Gerät morgen mal auf die Waage!!!!


----------



## super tracky (16. Februar 2008)

mein 2mxtb mal in sauber


----------



## Kettenbeißer (17. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Ion. Frisch gewaschen. Hab im Moment (nicht auf dem Bild) noch andere Reifen drauf. Gewicht ist dann 17,5 kg


----------



## T.I.M. (17. Februar 2008)

geil das ion. mit was für reifen sinds 17,5 kg, 1-ply?


----------



## Kettenbeißer (17. Februar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> geil das ion. mit was für reifen sinds 17,5 kg, 1-ply?



Michelin C24 2.2 Tubeless


----------



## Tillninjo (17. Februar 2008)

hier noch mal eine kleine Abwechslung, meine neue Rennfeile:




mit den bekannt, schönen Schweissnähten:













Teile:
Rahmen: Nicolai Argon Road silber eloxiert
Bremsen/Antrieb: komplette SRAM Rival Gruppe
Laufräder: Reynolds Alta Race (DtSwiss, Shimano DuraAce Schnellspanner)
Reifen: v/h Continental Grand Prix Attack/Michelin Pro2 light
Vorbau: Tune Geiles Teil
Lenker: Ritchey
Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Velo Titan
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger Carbon

Gewicht liegt bei ca 8,2kg und somit ziemlich genau die Hälfte von meinem Bass FR (entgegen dem Bild mittlerweile mit Thomson Sattelstütze, Crank Brothers 5050xx Hans Rey und Hügi Fr/Ringle Abbah f219 LRS, siehe Bild 2):


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal Bilder von meinem Bass zeigen. Das Bike ist jetzt fast 6 Jahre alt und der Rahmen steht kurz vor der Ablösung. Ich finde dafür sieht es noch super aus.
Ein Helius FR ist bestellt und wird mit einer 66 RC2 ETA aufgebaut. Der Bass-Rahmen wird dann wahrscheinlich mit einer Fox Vanilla RLC als Tourer weiter leben.











Grüße Christian


----------



## Dittmosher (17. Februar 2008)

schönen Sonntag wünsch ich, bin auf der Suche nach aufgebauten FMXTB's... Wer hat eins oder nen Pic was er posten kann (aber bitte nicht das gleiche was ich hier schon gepostet habe und nicht dem Mobbel seins)
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testonkel (17. Februar 2008)

Nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen...


----------



## dersteinmetz (17. Februar 2008)

was isn des für ne größe????


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2008)

@Kettenbeißer: Sehr geiles Ion !


----------



## Testonkel (18. Februar 2008)

Falls du mich meinst, ist xl, bin 1,93m und fühl mich so langsam pudelwohl, ist mein erstes MTB und MUSS bergauf fahren!


----------



## T.I.M. (19. Februar 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, ist xl, bin 1,93m und fühl mich so langsam pudelwohl, ist mein erstes MTB und MUSS bergauf fahren!



das erklärt einiges


----------



## Testonkel (20. Februar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> das erklärt einiges



LOL? Ich dachte, hier wäre nicht DDD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosette (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Testonkel,
hier ist natürlich nicht das DDD Forum (ich hoffe Du meinst das), deswegen bemängelt er auch Deinen (ähm) unkonventionellen Schreibstil.

Gruß


----------



## Testonkel (20. Februar 2008)

rosette schrieb:


> Hallo Testonkel,
> hier ist natürlich nicht das DDD Forum (ich hoffe Du meinst das), deswegen bemängelt er auch Deinen (ähm) unkonventionellen Schreibstil.
> 
> Gruß



Unkonventioneller Schreibstil? Schau mal, wann ich die Antwort gepostet habe. Dafür ist der Stil einfach nur genial. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es ihm darum ging. Wenn etwas einiges erklärt würde ich gerne wissen was er will, möglicherweise und sogar wahrscheinlich hat sich ihm etwas falsch erklärt.


----------



## schlammdiva (23. Februar 2008)

@ Tillninjo

Genauso könnte ich mi mein Straßenrad von Nicolai vorstellen, einfach nur schön und leicht.  
Ich Fahre im Moment ein Corratec Shape Two Straßenrad, aber das hier ist schon ne andere Liga.


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Februar 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> LOL? Ich dachte, hier wäre nicht DDD?



Was Du doch für ein lustiges Kerlchen bist.

Deine Mühle sieht einfach total riesig aus.
Das es Grösse XL ist erklärt dies, noch fragen?


----------



## Testonkel (24. Februar 2008)

So ist es schön T.I.M, da weiß das lustige Kerlchen was mit anzufangen.


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Februar 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> So ist es schön T.I.M, da weiß das lustige Kerlchen was mit anzufangen.



Prima!

Dann noch viel Spass mit dem Helius.
Ist ein geiles Gerät was echt alles mitmacht


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

schmacht


----------



## Migra (25. Februar 2008)

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen! 

Geniales Wetter - geniale Bikes....

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Februar 2008)

saugeiles Bild


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (25. Februar 2008)

Perfekt getroffen!! Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2008)

Seid ihr da auf dem Weg nach Betlehem ? Der "Stern" schaut jedenfalls so aus


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Februar 2008)

fettes bild und fette bikes!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> schmacht


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2008)

ups


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Fehlt zwar noch ein Buchsenset für den Dämpfer und ein paar Tube Tops fürs Umwerferkabel, aber ich freu mich halt so.



Geiles Teil. Ist es denn nun eigentlich fertig? Ne andere Kurbel wäre noch super! Silber passt nicht so zu dem ganzen orange-schwarz Mix.

MfG Björn

PS: Wie fährt sich das Teil und gibt es noch mehr von den Dingern hier im Forum???


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2008)

^^ "im stehn" pass ich da unter den sattel. ^^


----------



## dersteinmetz (27. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ "im stehn" pass ich da unter den sattel. ^^




ich definitiv auch


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. Februar 2008)

der Rahmen ist a bisserl klein für dich oder ?


----------



## abbath (27. Februar 2008)

Nicolai DSK Katalog 2007 schrieb:
			
		

> *XXL* Das Helius CC gibt's auch für Menschen jenseits der zwei Meter Marke: Größe XXL



Das dürfte wohl auch fürs Nonius gelten. Klar, hätte man Sitz- und Steuerrohr auch länger machen können. Sähe aber mindestens genau so komisch aus. Fahren tut's sich auf jeden Fall bestens!

Ich schreib jetzt auch nicht schon wieder, dass das Rad in natura ganz anders aussieht als auf dem Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (27. Februar 2008)

Servus Abbath, 

wie lang ist denn die Sattelstütze die Du verbaut hast? Reicht die noch ausreichend weit in das Sitzrohr hinein? 

gruss
Baiano


----------



## abbath (27. Februar 2008)

Ist ne 430er Stütze und geht noch deutlich unter den Sitz-/Oberrohrknoten. Total sind's 14,5cm.


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Februar 2008)

@abbath

hättest du auch bilder von der seite,  also nicht schräg von oben ?

ist das XXL und wie gross bist du ?


----------



## abbath (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist XXL und ich bin 203cm klein.

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass sich Husky (falls sich früher mal jemand bei RR-News rumgetrieben hat...) mal Fotos macht - bin da völlig unbegabt.


----------



## T.I.M. (27. Februar 2008)

Krass, der wahrscheinlich höchste Sattel der freien Welt,
aber ok bei 2,03m


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

so,endlich wieder fertig,danke geht natürlich nochmal an volker und hendrik!!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2008)

waren die schönen Farben schon ausverkauft ?


----------



## mjk83 (27. Februar 2008)

hi @ all ...

Martin sau geiles teil  hau rein ...

gruss


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

ja gab nur noch das hässliche blaulasur  in live siehts noch wesentlich besser aus!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)

@Martin: Nicht schlecht !  
Mit den roten Hebeln muß ich mich noch anfreunden. Ein Bild bei Tageslicht wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie ne rot und Blau ist einfach ein no go. 

Aber wenn es dir gefällt ! 

Viel Spass. 

Meine Teile sind nun beim Freund der sie mir noch alle in Rot umeloxiert. Bilder kommen nächste Woche.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Februar 2008)

in live siehts echt geil aus,bilder bei tageslicht kommen heut abend
grüße


----------



## sluette (3. März 2008)

servus zusammen,

hier mal wieder was aus der cc ecke !
endlich ist mein argon da  






sorry, für die schlechte bildqualität, werde demnächst bessere einstellen.
der rahmen ist pastelblau und in m. es fehlt noch der rote hope headset um die gabel zu montieren.


----------



## carrom (3. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> hier mal wieder was aus der cc ecke !
> endlich ist mein argon da



blau/rot gewagte Kombination, bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder. Welche Gabel baust Du denn ein?

Samstag durfte ich auch mein Argon abholen, hat durch ein paar kleine Komplikationen nur 7 Monate gedauert


----------



## sluette (3. März 2008)

pastelblau mit ein paar roten eloxteile fand ich auf anhieb sehr geil bei der ion vorstellung... mal abwarten, ich überlege gerade auch davon abstand zu nehmen und klassisch schwarz oder silber zu nehmen.
ich baue ein reba team ein. laufräder bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher, entweder crossmax xl oder erstmal meine alten mit magura comp naben und xc717 felgen


----------



## Omegar (4. März 2008)

pastelblau und rod elox ist super. Schwarz/Silber einheitsbrei kann an Einheitsramen verbaut werden... Nicolai ist halt was anderes.
Ich find den Rahmen super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. März 2008)

servus zusammen,
also ich habe mich nun doch für nen schwarzen hope headset und sattelschnellspanner entschieden. somit sind 3 farben am bike vorhanden, pastelblauer rahmen, schwarze und polierte teile. 
an dem ion sieht die kombi mit den roten elox teilen besser aus, weils vielleicht dominanter ist. 
ich hoffe der headset kommt heute, dann kann ich nochmal neue und vor allem bessere bilder posten.


----------



## sluette (6. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

so, hier mal ein paar news zu meinem argon. 

zuerst mal der absolute knaller ! die neuen extra love decals ! 

















mit den schwarzen teilen gefällt mir das schon besser.


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

Ich fände das "Extra Love" als separaten Sticker besser. So wird bißchen der klare Nicolai-Schriftzug verwässert.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

gefallen mir auch nicht so sehr,aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. März 2008)

so... jetz hab ich mein Bass endlich fertig


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> so, hier mal ein paar news zu meinem argon.
> 
> ...



Hammer, haben will   

@Falco,
das is ne Bestellung 

Gruß R..... Guru.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> so... jetz hab ich mein Bass endlich fertig




Bei mir wärs erst fertig wenn der Spacerturm unterm Vorbau mindestens auf die Hälfte schrumpft.


----------



## dadsi (7. März 2008)

@Sluette, stylishe Farbe, schöne decals, aber die Leitungen kannst du so nicht lassen, kürzen, denn das nächste Gebüsch verirrt sich doch sonst darin...


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> @Sluette, stylishe Farbe, schöne decals, aber die Leitungen kannst du so nicht lassen, kürzen, denn das nächste Gebüsch verirrt sich doch sonst darin...


 
Ja, und den Gabelschaft gleich mit, und Laufräder müssen auch noch rein...  das nennt sich "im Aufbau befindlich" oder auch Rohbau. 

Kleine Stichelei am Rande  


@sluette: Sieht aber schon mal gut aus, nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Extra-Love-Sticker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (7. März 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, und den Gabelschaft gleich mit, und Laufräder müssen auch noch rein...  das nennt sich "im Aufbau befindlich" oder auch Rohbau.
> 
> Kleine Stichelei am Rande
> 
> ...



Ja stichel du nur, bin selbst etwas out of order, da konnte ich einfach nicht anders  
Habe mein Rado geshreddert, das ist nicht witzig
Habe meine Lenkkopflager festgefahren, müssen neue Lager rein
Habe mein Kreuz geshreddert, das iszt noch unwitzger
Und dann warte ich auf meine Kettenführung

Und was ist für Wetter seit Tagen? SONNENSCHEIN und Grip im Wald ohne Ende und ich muss hier rumsurfen und so schöne bikes sehen, das wird doch der stärkste Depp depressiv  

Wenn morgen die Kefü kommt, dann rock ich spätestens So´die trails, so jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## kitor (8. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> so, hier mal ein paar news zu meinem argon.
> 
> ...


----------



## machero (8. März 2008)

muss ganz ehrlich sagen...
die decals sehn n bischen nach "hawai beach cruiser" aus. passen irgendwie nich zu der sonst geilen nicolai-optik.
aber is natürlich geschmackssache 

ich find die alten standard-decals auf jeden fall am besten


----------



## abbath (8. März 2008)

Also ich find den Kontrast gut. Allerdings hätte ich weiße Decals bei der Farbe schöner gefunden. Dazu dann 'nen goldenen Steuersatz, Sattelschelle etc.
Die Hope Schnellspanner sind hässlich und mit meiner Truvativ XC Kurbel bin ich auch ziemlich unzfrieden - aber das ist ja auch alles Geschmacksache. Wird ein Klasserad!


----------



## sluette (9. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> @Sluette, stylishe Farbe, schöne decals, aber die Leitungen kannst du so nicht lassen, kürzen, denn das nächste Gebüsch verirrt sich doch sonst darin...



wie dangarousd schon schreibt, das teil ist noch nicht fertig... leitungen werden noch gekürtzt und die restlichen teil kommen schon  

über hope spanner diskutier ich nicht und über geschmack schon gar nicht. ich finde sie absolut geil und von der funktion gibt's eh nix besseres.

hoffe diese woche auf vollendung, also vielleicht gibt's nochmal news...


----------



## Cruiser (9. März 2008)

Die schönste Art einen Rahmen von Nicolai zubewegen.
Naturbelassen n`bissl eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (9. März 2008)

soooooooooooo geil!!! 
ist das silber elox??? 
gewicht???


----------



## c0rNy (9. März 2008)

man is das teil hot! tolles teil!!!


----------



## Dittmosher (9. März 2008)

Cruiser schrieb:


> Die schönste Art einen Rahmen von Nicolai zubewegen.
> Naturbelassen n`bissl eloxiert.



mehr Bilder bitte...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (9. März 2008)

Sehr geiles Teil!!


----------



## dan#74 (10. März 2008)

mein 4x-er










dan


----------



## CaLgOn (10. März 2008)

Ich möchte hier auch nochmal mein Ufo DH Rad reinstellen, mit neuen Reifen  





EDIT: Bevor jemand meckert, Kettenstrebenschutz is in der Mache, habe nur keine Zeit den drauf zu machen. Geschiet aber noch, bevor ich zum Khujand fahre...so kann ich da ja nich auftauchen


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2008)

@dan74: sehr geiles Bike ! Ein Traum !
Die Platzangst-Hose von Calgon würde gut zu Deinem Bike passen !


----------



## dan#74 (10. März 2008)

ne platzangst ist nicht so mein fall,.. fahr ne 3essen
dafür passt trikot und brille,...


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2008)

Net übel !


----------



## kroiterfee (10. März 2008)

gibts zu dem bmxtb auch ne teileliste? bau auch grad eins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruiser (10. März 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> mehr Bilder bitte...





Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum.
Farbe : Champanger od. Alt Silber
Gewicht : Ready to Race 8300g


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. März 2008)

@ Calgon: Schwitzt Du Dich in dem günstigen MX-Helm nicht zu tode beim fahren??

@ Dan: Geiles Bike, geiles Outfit. Is das extra gedruckt worden oder wie kommst dazu?


----------



## dan#74 (11. März 2008)

jo gedruckt für 08, teile: bmxtb-race, mavic ex 5.1d, tune king/kong, fox f100 rc, sram x9, sunlite carbon, sdg-sattelstütze/sattel, middleburn rs-7, carbocage, syntace, reset, hope mono mini


----------



## CaLgOn (11. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Calgon: Schwitzt Du Dich in dem günstigen MX-Helm nicht zu tode beim fahren??



JAAA!!  
Ich brauch auch nen neuen....aber als Schüler habe ich nich so viel Geld. Ich will ja auch noch nen neuen LRS, Thomson Stütze, Easton Lenker und wenn es geht Bremsen mit mehr Power  

Lässt sich aber leider nicht alles verwirklichen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch nochmal mein Ufo DH Rad reinstellen, mit neuen Reifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nee du
 so kannste wirklich nicht nach Oberhausen kommen...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2008)

CaLgOn 
ich kann dir vor-ort den kettenstrebenschutz drann machen.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (11. März 2008)

@calgon   wann willste denn nach ob kommen?


----------



## CaLgOn (11. März 2008)

Evtl dieses Wochenende und dann die ganze nächtste Woche öfters mal...dann macht Winterberg hoffentlich auf


----------



## Kowalski1 (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
...hier ist mein Argon CC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (12. März 2008)

Sehr schön  
Khujand, bist du am Wochenende in Vonderort? Ich fänds cool da mal ne große Session zu machen, ich versuche in den Ferien auch ein paar Freunde mitzubringen, wenns recht ist


----------



## Maper (13. März 2008)

Endlich auch ein Spaßgerät!


----------



## CaLgOn (13. März 2008)

Maper schrieb:


> Endlich auch ein Spaßgerät!



Sehr schön!  





(Habs mal direkt verlinkt)


----------



## balticnor (13. März 2008)

@Maper
welches Gewicht hat das Helius denn?


----------



## abbath (13. März 2008)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ja grausig :-o

Sonst sehr schön


----------



## c_w (13. März 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ja grausig :-o
> 
> Sonst sehr schön



Aber schrauben können die Jungs von Vortrieb ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2008)

Die Leitungen kann man schon noch schöner machen. Sonst super Bike !


----------



## Korbinator (14. März 2008)

Ist das Helius FR mitlerweile auch für die Totem freigegeben?!

Gruß


----------



## balticnor (14. März 2008)

Von Falco - Feb.2008

das Helius FR ist ab der aktuellen Baureihe mit einem verstärkten Unterrohr und MX Gusset ausgestattet und damit für Federgabeln wie die Totem oder 66 bzw. einer maximalen Gabeleinbaulänge von 565 mm freigegeben.


----------



## Maper (14. März 2008)

Das Gewicht liegt ca. bei 18kg. Ich werde das nächste Woche ma wiegen.


----------



## Ialocin (14. März 2008)

Maper schrieb:


> Endlich auch ein Spaßgerät!



Schön!  Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## Maper (14. März 2008)

Das ist Ultramarin Blau.


----------



## Ialocin (14. März 2008)

Maper schrieb:


> Das ist Ultramarin Blau.


Goil! Gefällt gut. Bin mal auf mein Signalblau gespannt.


----------



## Tom$ (14. März 2008)

Zarte 18.5 kg






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Aufkleber an der 66 und der Saint kommen noch ab.


----------



## sluette (15. März 2008)

bella donna ! da hast du ja drei schöne schlitten ! klasse !


----------



## abbath (15. März 2008)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein lustiges Geschäftskonzept: Jeans, Schlitten, Bikes :-D

Das Ufo ist superschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (15. März 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein lustiges Geschäftskonzept: Jeans, Schlitten, Bikes :-D



Das dachte ich mir auch    
Aber das Bike ist nice


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. März 2008)

Die Gabeldecals und die Felgenaufkleber würd ich dranlassen, an der Saintkurbel weg damit.

Schön schokoladiges Ufo!


@ Tim: Scheiss Status... gute Besserung!


----------



## T.I.M. (15. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Tim: Scheiss Status... gute Besserung!



Danke!! Das gehört halt leider dazu.
Is jetzt aber schon sieben Wochen her.
Bin heute schon das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike
gesessen und locker rumgerollt  
Spätestens in einem Monat wird wieder gerockt


----------



## c0rNy (15. März 2008)

so ein geiler bock und noch so jungfräulich, viel spass beim dreckickmachen


----------



## sansibar (17. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hammer, haben will
> 
> @Falco,
> das is ne Bestellung
> ...



jaja, wollte ich auch schon bestellen am Freitag bei den Nicolais aber hier die Antwort:


> Hallo Roland, solche Sticker haben wir nicht. Da müßtest Du bitte mal den Besitzer des Bikes fragen, wo er das her hat.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



????? bitte bitte, brauche die in Chrom mit extra viel Liebe


----------



## sluette (17. März 2008)

da scheint wohl die interne kommunikation im hause nicolai noch nicht so zu stimmen... 
ich hab sie über hoschi bekommen, vielleicht den mal direkt anschreiben...


----------



## maik.k. (18. März 2008)

leider noch ohne Kefü.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Wirklich schön, das Lambda ! Vorallem mit der Oldschool-Gabel ! Wieviel Federweg hat die alte Monster ?


----------



## maik.k. (18. März 2008)

Das ist ne 99er monster T mit 175mm Federweg, absolut ausreichend für das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Der Rahmen ist schon älter, oder ? Neu lackiert ?
Ich finde die Farb-Kombi echt toll ! Wieviel Federweg hat der Rahmen so ?


----------



## maik.k. (18. März 2008)

Der Rahmen ist von 2003 und hat 205mm Federweg am Heck.
Ich finde fünf Jahre für einen Lambda-Rahmen nicht die Welt, zumal sich technisch fast nichts mehr geändert hat.
Er wurde von mir nicht neu lackiert.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Hast Du ihn gebraucht geholt ? Der schaut ja fast makellos aus !
Beim Lambda hätte ich auch nie Bedenken. Wenn irgendein Rahmen einen unzerstörbaren Eindruck macht, dann der !


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (18. März 2008)

Schönstes Lambda was mir bis jetzt unter die Augen gekommen ist!! Echt TOP


----------



## maik.k. (18. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn gebraucht geholt ? Der schaut ja fast makellos aus !
> Beim Lambda hätte ich auch nie Bedenken. Wenn irgendein Rahmen einen unzerstörbaren Eindruck macht, dann der !



Hab ihn von xMARTINx gekauft, da er mir neu einfach zu teuer ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2008)

da isser mein gutes stück,der wurde vor mal vor eineinhalb jahren neu in lasurrot gepulvert und auf neuen umlenkhebel umgebaut,gabel sagt mir nicht so zu ansonsten schick,das rot ist immernoch sehr lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. März 2008)

sooooo, es ist vollendet... fehlt nur noch ein schicker schutz für die kettenstrebe und der speedsensor von polar


----------



## abbath (18. März 2008)

Der Rahmen ist einfach wunderschön.

Wünsche viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Testmaen (18. März 2008)

A Draum!  

Sind die Hope Mini´s in 180mm ? Was für Naben sind das ?

Grüße


----------



## sluette (18. März 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> A Draum!
> 
> Sind die Hope Mini´s in 180mm ? Was für Naben sind das ?
> 
> Grüße



richtig, 180er hope minis und alte magura pro naben (dt 240er)  ... die karre hat also noch potential...

neuteile sind lediglich headset, sattelstütze und spanner und die reifen. der rest ist von meinem alten flow, bin echt begeistert wie gut die ganzen teile aussehen wenn man sie mal ordentlich sauber macht...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. März 2008)

neue Reifen, Kurbel/Lager und so:






NICOLAI UFO-ST in L
FOX DHX AIR 5.0 222mm
ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008, flache Brücke
Chris King 1.5 / 11/8 Devolution
Chris King Preloader
Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk
Shimano XTR 2008 Kurbel/Lagersatz
Heidy Kettenführung
38ger Race Face DH Kettenblatt
Hope Pro II Naben
Mavic 721 Felgen
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Freeride VR-GG HR-TC
Schwalbe Schläuche
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 410mm, uncut
Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau
Selle Italia SLR XP
2x Hope Sattelklemme schwarz/rot
Race Face Diablous Lenker, 710mm, uncut
SRAM XO Trigger, Karbon
SRAM XO Schaltwerk, Shortcage Karbon
SRAM PC 991 Power Link
SRAM PG990 Kassette
Fireeye Fire8 Pedale

17,6 Kilo


----------



## schmiddio (18. März 2008)

Dein U-ST is und bleibt ne Augenweide...


----------



## CaLgOn (18. März 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Der UFO-ST Maßstab !


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2008)

sehe ich auch so,das schönste ufo hier!


----------



## sansibar (19. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> richtig, 180er hope minis und alte magura pro naben (dt 240er)  ... die karre hat also noch potential...
> 
> neuteile sind lediglich headset, sattelstütze und spanner und die reifen. der rest ist von meinem alten flow, bin echt begeistert wie gut die ganzen teile aussehen wenn man sie mal ordentlich sauber macht...



180 mm Scheibe auch hinten, dachte Argon CC hätte nur grünes Licht für 160er hinten, oder täusche ich mich ? 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. März 2008)

ist das so ? na, dann ... muss ich wohl nochmal nachordern.


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2008)

@John-Doe: Musstest du von der XTR Kurbel die Aufnahme für das kleinste Blatt abflexen, damit es mit der Kettenführung passt oder ging es auch so?
Frage nur, weil es bei meinem Alutech Keiler verflixt eng wird.

MfG Björn


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. März 2008)

beim ersten anhalten habe ich auch gedacht die muss wohl weg, hat dann aber doch super gepasst 

danke für die Kommentare


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (19. März 2008)

Hallo ich Habe ein Lambda wie kann ich den Die Bilder hochladen damit man sie so groß sieht? Mir wird immer gesagt das das bild zu gr0ß sei.


----------



## CaLgOn (19. März 2008)

So?


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (19. März 2008)

Ja danke das ist meins das Olive grüne ist zu verkaufen. Und wie geht das jetzt?


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (19. März 2008)

Aus Mönchengladbach kommst du? Ich komme aus der nähe.


----------



## jemand (19. März 2008)

also wenn ich mir diesen und den UFO Tread so durchschaue gehe ich mal davon aus dass der Herr von und zu Nicolai Multimillionär ist.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. März 2008)

Das glaub ich nicht, da er das Geld umgehend in neue Technik und Geräte investiert. Aber ich hoffe für ihn das es sich trotzdem lohnt, hat er sich ja echt verdient!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (19. März 2008)

Das ist meins kann man gerne kaufen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (19. März 2008)

Mein Bass TFR!Nun endlich komplett!
Neu:dhx 5.0, Race face Bashring, xtr 05 (neu), xt shifter,FSA Stütze in weiß und ne sticherchick am Heck


----------



## abbath (19. März 2008)

Ich hätte so gern ein Lamda. Wüßte zwar nix damit anzufangen, aber das Teil sieht sooo geil aus


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (21. März 2008)

mein neues ion ...... bild kommt nochmal ein gutes


----------



## CaLgOn (21. März 2008)

Sehr geil


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. März 2008)

geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. März 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> mein neues ion ...... bild kommt nochmal ein gutes



Fett


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> ....
> 
> mein neues ion ...... bild kommt nochmal ein gutes



Sehr schön!  
Und wie schwer ist die Dame?


----------



## schmiddio (22. März 2008)

Ist es das erste ION in Oberhausen?
Sehr goile Maschiene... 
Gewicht?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (22. März 2008)

thx.....hab es noch nicht gewogen


----------



## dadsi (22. März 2008)

ich will auch eines, ist einfach ein geiles Teil, aber ohne Lift vor der Hütte. 
Wenn ich mir ein ION so als Zweitbike just4fun zulegen kann, ja dann mach ich das 
Finde das die Teile ohne decals extrem clean aussehen, vielleicht mach ich meine jetzt auch ab.
NEID


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> ich will auch eines, ist einfach ein geiles Teil, aber ohne Lift vor der Hütte.
> Wenn ich mir ein ION so als Zweitbike just4fun zulegen kann, ja dann mach ich das
> Finde das die Teile ohne decals extrem clean aussehen, vielleicht mach ich meine jetzt auch ab.
> NEID



mach das


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (22. März 2008)

hehe......ich hab decals drauf....nur halt am unterrohr


----------



## tommek (26. März 2008)

Nach langer Wartezeit mein Argon FR mit Rohloff.
Vielen Dank an das Nicolai-Team ! Ich bin schon auf vielen Bikes gefahren, aber so eine Wohlfühl-Geometrie und vor allem so eine Steifigkeit habe ich bisher noch nicht erfahren können.

Nicolai Argon FR Rohloff XL
Reset Racing Steuersatz Titan-Alu
Pike 454 Coil MP ProRace
Syntace Cockpit
Reset Titan Tretlager
Hone, Gebhardt, G-Junkies 
Thomson Elite
Syntace Klemme
Specialized Phenom SL
Whizz-Wheels 240s/Rohloff/Mavic 721/BigBetty
Frank Industries Nugget 210/190

Gewicht 15,3

Der Rahmen wiegt 2500g in XL/ pulverbeschichtet.


Thomas


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (26. März 2008)

Ein Hammerbike!!! Bremsen sehen extrem sexy (aber schwer) aus!!


----------



## Elfriede (26. März 2008)

Geiles Bike! Aber bei den roten Rahmen finde ich immernoch die weißen Aufkleber schöner.

Wie groß bist du bitte, dass du eine xl fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommek (26. März 2008)

Die weissen Aufkleber wären mir zu unruhig gewesen.... ich mags da eher dezent. ( obwohl das Gold jetzt nicht so unauffällig ist ).
Ich bin ca 1,95 groß und das Rad passt mit dem 90mm Vorbau und 12 Grad Lenker perfekt.
Für lange Mehrtagestouren werde ich wohl einen nicht so stark gekröpften Lenker montieren.


Thomas


----------



## abbath (26. März 2008)

Das Argon FR sieht mit den Steuerrohrgussets schon irgendwie geiler aus als das (RO)CC.
So ein Zwitter wär mal geil: Ultralight Rohrsatz vom CC, Gussets vom FR und Geometrie für 120mm Gabeln.

Schönes Bike, Bremsen und Rohloff Klickbox find ich aber ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## thalamus (27. März 2008)

@tom$
absolut geile Farbe! Und absolut geiles Radl - welches braun ist das? kannst Du nochmal ein Bild mit Tageslicht reinstellen...

grüße


----------



## Dittmosher (29. März 2008)

kleines update


----------



## kroiterfee (29. März 2008)

geiles teil. welche rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## Dittmosher (30. März 2008)

Rahmengröße M mit tiefergesetzem Oberrohr auf 28 cm, Sitzrohr Gesamt 32 cm. Mein neues wird ähnlich... ;-)


----------



## Mobbel (7. April 2008)

11,6kg
ein meeeeeeeeega dankeschön nomma an falco und seine jungs...


----------



## Falcon153 (7. April 2008)

so mal etwa farbe fürs auge...


----------



## Kami-Nurse (8. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami-Nurse (8. April 2008)

So endlich nimmt es Gestalt an...das kann man alles noch aus nem Winterberg Leihbike rausholen


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

Net übel. Sind Deine Griffe so edel, dass Du extra Schutzfolie drauf brauchst ?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (8. April 2008)

Hehe nee so edel sind die nich..aber wenn man mit Bremsflüssigkeit rumsaut und die Dinger sind aus GUmmi un zudem noch weiß..
Und außerdem möcht ich dass es einmal aussieht wie "neu"..DU verstehst dat sicher.
Muß heut noch die vodere Bremse entlüften,dann is endlich fertigSag mal weißt DU ob die neue Avid Code in weiß auch weiße Bremsschläuche hat?

Machs gut


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

Gibts die in weiß ? Die sind doch magnesium-farben und haben schwarze Leitungen. Oder gibts ne neue Edition ?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (9. April 2008)

Es gibt wohl ne 2008 er Version die imMai rauskommen soll,die ist weiß,wahrscheinlich Griffe und Bremssattel,aber wär gut zu wissen ob es auch bald neue Schläuche in weiß gibt,die werden bestimmt nich lang weiß sein


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. April 2008)

Ich hab mein BMXTB auch endlich soweit fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (11. April 2008)

Schick. Krasse Farbe


----------



## Dittmosher (12. April 2008)

@Toby (saintvsdiabolus) schöööööööööööön, wo wohl die farbe her ist???

hier mal mein neues, vorerst ohne die schöne farbe:


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (12. April 2008)

@Dittmosher:  

Sehr schön!! Haste wieder ne spezielle Spezialgeo? Die Felgen sind geil


----------



## Dittmosher (12. April 2008)

standart bmxtb in größe M mit single speed afe


----------



## Alex de Large (12. April 2008)

Noch ein SSp


----------



## abbath (12. April 2008)

GEILOMAT


----------



## Disco82 (13. April 2008)

Mein treues mich seit 6 Jahren begleitendes Bass  Du hast alles ausgehalten auch wenn wir uns eigentlich trennen sollten , ichbleibe dein und schicke dich auch noch zum tunen. Liften und neue Teile 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. April 2008)

geil ....das Bass


----------



## old_school (13. April 2008)

2MXTB mit RS Domain




__________
happy trails


----------



## Dittmosher (13. April 2008)

schick, aber stell doch bitte noch nen schöneres bild rein... thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_school (14. April 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> schick, aber stell doch bitte noch nen schöneres bild rein... thx



sry, das ist mein schönstes bis jetzt 

__________
happy trails


----------



## Elfriede (15. April 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Noch ein SSp



Sach mal, wiegst du 200 Kilo oder hattest du grad nix anderes zur Hand?  Warum verbaust du denn eine Race Face Diabolus Downhill Kurbel an nem CC Rad?


----------



## Alex de Large (15. April 2008)

Kompliment, ein scharfes Auge hast Du!

Auf Lager waren eine (butterweiche) Tune Fast Foot in silber, eine ("unschöne") XT Hollo II Kurbel und die Diabolus. 

Das Teil ist schön steif, verkraftet Aufsetzer und die Aufnahme für das kleine Kettenblatt läßt sich demontieren.

*Außerdem finde ich die Kurbel einfach geil!  *


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. April 2008)

Auch wenn der Umbau nicht zu 100% abgeschlossen ist, stelle ich nun hier dennoch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem M-Pire ein. 

Wir gehen nun in die 4 Saison und ich nam das zum Anlass das teil mal wider vorzeigbar zu machen. Ziel war auch das Gewicht auf 20 Kilos zu drücken. 

Die Vorderradbremse ist eine Test bremse der Firma Frank Industies. 
Diese kommt weg so bald meine Beiden schwarzen Nuggets eingetroffen sind. 

In meiner Gallery hat es noch mehr Bilder. 












Die MRP ist Marke Eigenbau aus Carbon welches sonst im BMW-Sauber Bolide verbaut worden währe. 







rot gepulverte Mavic EX 729 (am VR eine alte D321 welche leichter ist als die "Baugeleiche" EX 729


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (15. April 2008)

Supergeiles M-pire


----------



## thalamus (15. April 2008)

Kompliment! Echt schickes teil..

Hast Du die Felgen zum pulvern irgendwo hingeschickt, oder hast Du jemanden vor Ort? (was hat´s denn gekostet?)

grüße


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

@Bergaufbremser: Man sieht dem Bike an, dass Du Dich schon paar Jahre mit dem Bike beschäftigst ! Sehr, sehr schön geworden !


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (15. April 2008)

Das könnte euer neus Traum Nicolai werden. Meldet euch wer Interresse hat.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. April 2008)

auch wenns nen schöner rahmen ist,das hier ist immernoch kein bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (15. April 2008)

kann man da den sattelwinkel einstellen oder seh ich nur falsch?


----------



## xMARTINx (15. April 2008)

ja kann man


----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2008)

ich werd verrückt, das m-pire ist genial!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. April 2008)

Ja danke fürs Lob finde es super das es euch gefällt. 

War ne heiden Arbeit alles zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## T.I.M. (16. April 2008)

Das M-Pire gefällt


----------



## Disco82 (17. April 2008)

M-Pire !

Holy sh..  

Das Teil sieht aus als wenn gleich selber los fährt: Ätsch sagte das Bike, ich brauch Dich nicht du bist zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (17. April 2008)

Endlich hab' ich es!






Mann, was freue ich mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt. Danke an Daniel und sein Team bei watzup.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Toll ! Respekt.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (18. April 2008)

Wirklich sehr schönes Helius!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Helius !  
Ich will auch eines. Dänn hätte ich entlich mal das richtige Gefährt für meinen Hausberg. 

Ist das Blau auch in echt so hell oder liegt das am Foto ?


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2008)

@Ialocin

Schick geworden, aber der (geschätzte) 3cm-Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau muß weg... stört das Bild ein wenig. Die Höhe ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache, aber mit flacher Front fährt es sich einfach besser durch (schnelle) Kurven.


----------



## Ialocin (18. April 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ist das Blau auch in echt so hell oder liegt das am Foto ?



@Bergaufbremser: Das Blau ist in natura einen Tick dunkler und nennt sich Signalblau. 



dangerousD schrieb:


> @Ialocin
> 
> Schick geworden, aber der (geschätzte) 3cm-Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau muß weg... stört das Bild ein wenig.



@dangerous: ja Du hast Recht, ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt wo Du es sagst...

Die erste Ausfahrt muss leider noch warten, da Tom beruflich für eine Woche nach Australien musste  

Grüße Yasmin (die hier stellvertretend antwortet)


----------



## chridsche (18. April 2008)

...dann würd´ ich mir das bike schnappen und abhauen ...


----------



## c_w (18. April 2008)

Wegen Spacerturm... tjoa, würd ich aber auch nicht vor der ersten Ausfahrt komplett entfernen und den Gabelschaft kürzen... erstmal schauen und dann langsam rantasten. Was weg ist, kommt nicht wieder... kann man nicht wieder drankleben *g*
Aber sieht wirklich arg hoch aus... und klar, am besten aus siehts ohne.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. April 2008)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...dann würd´ ich mir das bike schnappen und abhauen ...



, so würd ich es auch machen...


----------



## Mobbel (19. April 2008)

Max (11 jahre jung!!!) & Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn ?!


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2008)

Mit dem hier war ich gerade im Wald:





Nach einigen Umbauten bin ich nun bei Singlespeed gelandet... macht unheimlich Spaß, auch und gerade im Wald  Deshalb auch der dicke Reifen am Heck. Normalerweise steckt da ein Semislick drin...

Und mit dem hier war ich gestern in Bad Wíldbad. Habe es aber vor dem Fototermin noch geputzt  





Habe jetzt das endgültige Set-Up gefunden (bis auf Reifen, klar). Ein paar kleinere Änderungen gab es noch seit Dezember... irgendwem fällt es sicher auf


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2008)

ein absolutes traum-ion,hoffe das ich bald mal (in hahnenklee oder so)mal probefahren kann,also komm damit mal inne heimat
grüße


----------



## sluette (20. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


>



sehr schön, ich würde vielleicht noch den exzentriker von tr!ckstuff verbauen, dann kannst du dir den blöden spanner sparen.


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> sehr schön, ich würde vielleicht noch den exzentriker von tr!ckstuff verbauen, dann kannst du dir den blöden spanner sparen.



Oder ein unauffälliger Spanner, selbstgebaut


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. April 2008)

da finde ich den rohloff spanner noch unauffälliger.

beim exzentriger muss mann immer beachten das man andere kurbeln benötigt


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> da finde ich den rohloff spanner noch unauffälliger.
> 
> beim exzentriger muss mann immer beachten das man andere kurbeln benötigt




Bist Du den Rohloff schon gefahren?


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. April 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bist Du den Rohloff schon gefahren?



ja, habe keine probleme damit


----------



## Jack22001 (20. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein paar aktuelle bilder meines guten alten bass
einmal mit dreck und einmal ohne 









zum Vergleich: Bilder von 2005 unter Post #669 (seite 27 im gleichen Thread)
p.s. ich weiss die Hörnchen sehen echt bescheiden aus! Muss mal ein paar kleine schwarze dranbauen irgendwann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (21. April 2008)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> p.s. ich weiss die Hörnchen sehen echt bescheiden aus! Muss mal ein paar kleine schwarze dranbauen irgendwann...



ein paar kleine schwarze dranbauen ? :kotz: an einen gekröpften lenker gehören gar keine !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2008)

@sluette

Nach einigem Probieren bzgl. der richtigen Lage funzt der verbaute Spanner einwandfrei... bleibt also erst mal dran   Wollte ohne große Investition auf SSP umbauen, und die Teile lagen halt noch rum...

@xmartinx

Deine Meinung zählt nicht, Du bist voreingenommen UND möchtest mal damit fahren


----------



## Jack22001 (21. April 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> ein paar kleine schwarze dranbauen ? :kotz: an einen gekröpften lenker gehören gar keine !!!!!!!!!!



ja sicherlich, aber da ich auch erst bergauf (FR Tour bis zu 1800hm) fahre bevor es runter geht - ist mir die Funktion wichtiger als die Optik.
optisch ist es natürlich besser ganz ohne  

grüsse jack22001


----------



## rosette (21. April 2008)

Hallo Jack22001,
schönes Bike, aber bitte mach die Hörnchen weg.... 

Die Stellung Deiner Bremsgriffe irritiert mich etwas. Gruß.


----------



## Jack22001 (21. April 2008)

ja die hörchnen ich bin auf der suche nach schwarzen am besten nur so stummel. bergauf finde ich es eben entspannter mal umfassen zu können 
die bremsgriffe sidn schon relativ weit nach unten gedreht - aber etwas täuscht das bild auch da es im hof leicht bergan geht. wenn ich auf dem bike bin,passt das dann schon mit bremsen


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. April 2008)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> die bremsgriffe sidn schon relativ weit nach unten gedreht - aber etwas täuscht das bild auch da es im hof leicht bergan geht. wenn ich auf dem bike bin,passt das dann schon mit bremsen




häh   
die teile schauen ja senkrecht nach unten.... mir n rätsel, wie man da bremsen kann...vielleicht hast du handgelenke aus gummi.... 


ansonsten schönes radl, ausser , wie schon zig mal erwähnt, die hörner und auch der vorbau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (21. April 2008)

eben nicht das täuscht die stehen ungefähr auf 7 bzw 5 Uhr, je nachdem von welcher Seite man das betrachtet


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2008)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> eben nicht das täuscht die stehen ungefähr auf 7 bzw 5 Uhr....



Das ist fast senkrecht  so könnte ich nicht fahren


----------



## Ialocin (21. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Ialocin
> 
> Schick geworden, aber der (geschätzte) 3cm-Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau muß weg... stört das Bild ein wenig. Die Höhe ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache, aber mit flacher Front fährt es sich einfach besser durch (schnelle) Kurven.



Stimmt, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht wirklich, dass muss noch weg. Trotzdem fahre ich erstmal ein paar Runden so damit, bei meiner kleinen Probefahrt erwies sich das Bike doch als sehr agil und wendig. Freitag darf ich dann endlich wieder...  Viele Grüße aus Australien!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oder ein unauffälliger Spanner, selbstgebaut



gibt deutlich bessere lösungen...


----------



## WODAN (26. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gibt deutlich bessere lösungen...


Mag sein, ich kam mit meinem Kettenspanner aber sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## WODAN (26. April 2008)

Mein neues Spielzeug...
Sattelstütze ist noch nicht gekürzt, Lenker/Vorbau wird noch getauscht. Gewicht noch nicht bekannt, denke etwas über 20kg


----------



## andy_FAF (26. April 2008)

schaut sehr schön aus, wie fährt sichs?


----------



## xMARTINx (26. April 2008)

wahnsinnsteil!viel spass damit!


----------



## sluette (26. April 2008)

hi wodan, 
sehr schön zusammen gebaut.
ich find's immer wieder unglaublich das die teile über 20kg wiegen, schaut alles irgendwie sehr leicht aus.
gib ordentlich gas mit dem teil.


----------



## Stagediver (26. April 2008)

Und noch eins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (26. April 2008)

Aber hallo wodan, sieht ja extrem lecker aus  

War dir dein TST zu schwer?  

Gruß, und viel Spaß mit dem Neuen

bike-it-easy


----------



## Nippes80 (26. April 2008)

Mein Neues....i´m lovin it!!!! 

















Wird aber noch ein bisschen optimiert..und Bilder gefallen mir auch nicht so doll.


----------



## WODAN (26. April 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, leider konnte ich es noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Morgen drehe ich erst einmal eine Runde mit dem Helius, Training für einen Alpencross im Juli  




bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Aber hallo wodan, sieht ja extrem lecker aus
> 
> War dir dein TST zu schwer?
> 
> ...



Jein, hatte mehr Lust auf etwas Anderes. Shiver hätte leider nicht optisch gepaßt, habe ich aber noch mit den harten Federn


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2008)

@Wodan: Sehr schön geworden ! Geile Farbe ! Schau Dir mal meins an.


----------



## CaLgOn (26. April 2008)

Das Ufo versteckt sich


----------



## Der_Graf (29. April 2008)

meins - inzwischen bisschen selbstgemachte kettenführung, dämpfer gedreht und dämpfer und gabel setup perfekt gemacht











ps: sehr viel schöne bikes - nicolai is einfach das beste;-)


----------



## dersteinmetz (30. April 2008)

neue teile, neue foddos!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2008)

Geil ! Die Deemax sind das I-Tüpfelchen !


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. April 2008)

irgendwie schaut das teil verdammt hochbeinig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2008)

Die Kulisse ist geil und das Bike schön... aber insbesondere das zweite Foto wirkt irgendwie verzerrt.. oder ne komische Perspektive... keine Ahnung.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. April 2008)

jetzt hab ich aber mal ne frage, das babyblaue oben, ist das ein helius, wenn ja was für eins und welche größe, schaut absolut hammer aus.
ich mein das bike von nippes 80


----------



## Nippes80 (30. April 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich aber mal ne frage, das babyblaue oben, ist das ein helius, wenn ja was für eins und welche größe, schaut absolut hammer aus.
> ich mein das bike von nippes 80



Danke für die Blumen 
Die Farbe ist Papyrusweiß ( RAL 9018 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAL-Farbsystem ) ... sieht bei verschiedenem Licht immer etwas anders aus. Und es handelt sich um ein Helius ST Gr.M!


----------



## bobtailoner (30. April 2008)

geiles teil, haste das bike noch oder haste nur noch dein ufo!?
ich kann mich ja nicht entscheiden welches besser aussieht...aber next week gehöre ich auch zum club


----------



## Nippes80 (30. April 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> geiles teil, haste das bike noch oder haste nur noch dein ufo!?
> ich kann mich ja nicht entscheiden welches besser aussieht...aber next week gehöre ich auch zum club



Ne das UFO ist wech...
Was willst hast Du Dir für eins geholt???


----------



## bobtailoner (30. April 2008)

ich bekomm nen ufo st...wieso hast das ufo denn abgegeben?!
war ja auch mal der knaller das ding?!
war auch nen m oder?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (30. April 2008)

Jau optisch finde ich das das UFO eines der schönsten Rädchen auf dem Markt ist...ich wollte aber nen 4-Gelenker haben, hätte aber auch gerne beide behalten aber so als noch Student braucht man jeden Cent und im Endeffekt fährt man nachher eh nur mit einem Bike.
Freu Dich auf Dein UFO issn super Ding   ...und meins war auch ein M!


----------



## bobtailoner (30. April 2008)

freu mich auf jeden fall darauf...bin vor allem mal mega gespannt wegen der größe...bekomm ein Lér, aber das sollte mit meinen 1.88m wohl gut passen


----------



## Nippes80 (30. April 2008)

Ich hoffe das es Dir passt...ich bin 1,78m groß und es war Perfekt. Bist Du den Rahmen in M vorher Probegefahren, oder willst Du viel tricksen und faxsen machen?


----------



## bobtailoner (30. April 2008)

ich will damit auch mal nen paar km fahren können ohne direkt rücken zu bekommen....bin das bike vorher gar nicht probe gefahren, hab mich nur ausgiebig beraten lassen, aber bibn froher dinge das alles gut wird 
wenn es fertig ist stell ich driekt mal nen bild rein


----------



## Sabes (1. Mai 2008)

von meinem rädel auf dem baum is zwar nich so viel zu sehen,aber ich find die foddos ganz schön...


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2008)

mal was anderes  





Argon CC als Reiserad!

Soll halt halten


----------



## Tillninjo (3. Mai 2008)

nicht schlecht!
sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, bzw hätte es mir nicht vorgestellt!


...soll ja halten


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2008)

Äh, wer's mag...
Spacerturm + Vorbau + Riserbar ?! Falscher Rahmen ?


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Falscher Rahmen ?




Nein, es ist sogar ein Massrahmen und die Frau der es gehört möchte
*sehr* aufrecht sitzen.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## abbath (3. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht hättest Du die Geometrie einfach auf RS Boxxer auslegen lassen sollen - das hätte auch 'ne geile Chopper Optik gegeben :-D

Im Ernst: coole Sache.


(Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, wie man bei der Lenkerüberhöhung noch an die Barends greifen kann, jedenfalls, wenn sie nicht senkrecht nach oben zeigen - liegt vielleicht an der Perspektive?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. Mai 2008)

update zu meinem argon:







habe mittlerweile neue xtr naben verbaut und weil somit leider die hope floating scheiben nicht mehr passen, gleich auf xtr scheiben umgerüstet. sehen meiner meinung nach auch sehr gut aus und funktionieren genauso gut. das bild ist gestern bei der tour von kreuth zur ehj klause und valep entstanden.


----------



## Slow (4. Mai 2008)

Bin leider kein Nicolaifahrer, aber der Argon ist wirklich sehr schönste Hardtailrahmen, den es gibt. Wenn ich mal Geld habe, dann... ;-)

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Extrem schickes MTB, dass blaue Argon. Was sind das für rote Dinger auf den Zügen? Die stören vielleicht den Gesamteindruck etwas. Ebeneso finde ich ja die neuen Schwalbeschriftzüge doof, aber da kann man ja wenig für. Aber sonst klasse! Wie viel wiegts, wenn man fragen darf?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## sluette (4. Mai 2008)

Slow schrieb:


> Was sind das für rote Dinger auf den Zügen?



das sind die liner von den sram zügen. stören mich nicht weiter, bischen abwechslung. 
gewicht liegt momentan bei knapp 11kg.


----------



## Chris-Rock (4. Mai 2008)

Das Argon ist einfach nur schön. Ein absoluter Blickfänger. Ich hoffe es fährt sich so, wie es aussieht.


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2008)

wunderschönes und sehr gutes argon.
wünsche viel spaß damit!!!

@SLUETTE. wenn ich so deine bikehistory sehe und deine Wohnorte (Essen und münchen) bedenke, frage ich mich ob ich dich mal auf korfu kennengelernt habe?


----------



## frieda99 (7. Mai 2008)

So, dann zeig ich auch mal was ich hab. Ein Nicolai Virus (baujahr hab ich aktuell nicht parat). ist aber echt renovierungsbedürftig. bin gerade dabei renovierungspläne zu schmieden (und das forum ist dafür echt hilfreich!)  
das bike hat leider nicht ganz auf's bild gepasst (da mein balkon zu schmal ist  ). Weitere Bilder gibt's aber hier zu sehen (oder in meinem album) http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedaworld/sets/72157604892323627/





grüße
Daniel


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Mai 2008)

geile oldschool schleuder!


----------



## sluette (8. Mai 2008)

frieda99 schrieb:


> (baujahr hab ich aktuell nicht parat)



tippe mal so auf 98er oder 99er, die z1 hatte ich in meinem 97er trombone auch, glaube die virus rahmen kahmen ein weing später raus.

als erstes würde ich mal die ganzen decals runter machen, am geilsten ist der butterfinger


----------



## larsen78 (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn hier gerade Oldschool-Bikes präsentiert werden, dann will ich auch nicht fehlen:





zumindest der Rahmen ist oldschool, der allermeiste Rest ist vom letzten Jahr. Fährt sich aber (meines Erachtens) sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frieda99 (8. Mai 2008)

für mich war mein bike bis jetzt eigentlich gar nicht so oldschool. aber wenn man die ganzen böcke hier so sieht.
neben den vielen anderen anstehenden renovierungsarbeiten ist (wie man am sitzrohr-gusset sieht) auch ein neues farbkleid notwendig.
da frag ich doch mal locker in die runde: Gibt's Farbvorschläge!? ...was ist den gerade so aktuell?

@sluette: der butterfinger-sticker war, glaub ich, mal aus ner beilag der bike.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2008)

Britisch Racing Green wäre vielleicht ganz schön mit Deinem orangenen Hinterbau und Gabel ?


----------



## sansibar (8. Mai 2008)

Schwarz Elox mit Stickern "Extra Love" in gold-metallic à la John Player Special.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2008)

frieda99 schrieb:


> für mich war mein bike bis jetzt eigentlich gar nicht so oldschool. aber wenn man die ganzen böcke hier so sieht.
> neben den vielen anderen anstehenden renovierungsarbeiten ist (wie man am sitzrohr-gusset sieht) auch ein neues farbkleid notwendig.
> da frag ich doch mal locker in die runde: Gibt's Farbvorschläge!? ...was ist den gerade so aktuell?
> 
> @sluette: der butterfinger-sticker war, glaub ich, mal aus ner beilag der bike.




jo ne neue "beschichtung" könnt dein bike echt mal vertragen...


----------



## sluette (8. Mai 2008)

sansibar schrieb:


> Schwarz Elox mit Stickern "Extra Love" in gold-metallic à la John Player Special.



um das teil zu eloxieren musst du erstmal das pulver runter bekommen, geht am besten per sandstrahlen. danach ist die oberfläche leider rauh was beim eloxieren nicht so toll ausschaut.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. Mai 2008)

@sluette 

Nicolai rahmen werden vor dem Eloxiren Perlgestrahlt. Kommt fast aufs selbe raus wie Sandstrahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frieda99 (9. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Tipps. Auf jeden Fall bekommt der Hinterbau auch ne neue Farbe! ...und die Gabel wird auch erneuert. ich denke mal es wird ne schwarze Pike (dazu werd ich larsen78 noch mal löchern ;o).
meine vorstellungen gehen eher in richtung, schwarze gabel und hinterbau (anbauteile sind auch größtenteils schwarz) und der hauptrahmen in einer passenden, stylisch, unauffällig, markanten, zeitlosen, trendfarbe lackiert  ;o)
...alles natürlich matt. (@sansibar: elox ist nicht so mein fall. sticker wollt ich diesmal eigentlich weglassen, aber "extra love" klingt nicht schlecht...)
wegen pulverbeschichtung hab ich mich hier in der gegend mal umgehört. die würden nicht sandstrahlen, sondern chemisch entlacken. das ist wohl gründlicher und es gibt keinen "materialverlust".


----------



## Korbinator (9. Mai 2008)

Servus,

wenn´s gepulvert werden soll, empfehle ich für meinen Geschmack mal die Farbe "Rotlasur". Sehr lecker, mit leichtem Glitzereffekt und je nach Lichteinfall unterschiedlichen Rottönen, yummie!

Gruß


----------



## larsen78 (9. Mai 2008)

Da ich annehme, dass dein Bike zum Lackieren (wie auch immer) zerlegt werden muss: Denk mal über einen Wechsel des Lagers nach, falls du das noch nie gemacht hast. Ich habe letztes Jahr neue Kugellager und eine neue Achse einbauen lassen, weils echt nötig war (Achse hatte Riefen). Und mein Bike ist ja auch so alt wie deins. Ich habs direkt bei Falco bestellt, war nicht teuer. Wenn du diese Diskussion vertiefen willst, würde ich vorschlagen, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, da dieser hier ja eine Galerie sein sollte. Wegen der Gabel und sonstiger Fragen dann in den neuen Thread oder schreib mir ne PN.

Viele Grüße

larsen


----------



## frieda99 (9. Mai 2008)

...guter Tipp mit dem Lager! die Detailfragen klär ich dann im eigenen Thread/ PN (oder ich schaff's mal zu ner Serie in meinem Blog ;o).
und jetzt halt ich die Klappe und lass Platz für die nächsten "Geilen Böcke"! ;o)
THX


----------



## schlammdiva (9. Mai 2008)

@frieda99
da bei dir im Profil virus 99 steht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es wohl ein 99er ist.
Da laßt sich bestimmt ein gescheites Update finden, bei der Basis.


----------



## stussy89 (11. Mai 2008)

mein lambda ^^ bin noch zufrieden also !!


----------



## Alex de Large (14. Mai 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> update zu meinem argon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Würde die vordere Bremsleitung innen am Gabelholm vorbeiführen. 
Ansonsten natürlich ein sehr schönes Argon


----------



## rohloffman (14. Mai 2008)

meins 
so jetzt hab ich mir mal ein paar nette teile für mein ufo geleistet.
ne z150 hope pro II naben 721 mavic und einen chris king.
der dämpfer ist auch getunte von MP und geht spitze obwohl das ding nicht viel federweg hat.


----------



## sansibar (14. Mai 2008)

@ Frieda99: 
Frag mal bei Nicolai (Falco)selber nach, die entlacken, beschichten neu, neue Lager auf Wunsch rein, uns so teuer wird's bei denen nicht. Fragen kostet nix.

NB: alter "Pulverlack" am besten chemisch entlacken, mit Sandstrahlen tut man sich da schwer.


----------



## Der_Graf (14. Mai 2008)

@ rohloffman, na ist der freilauf schön laut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .antagonist. (14. Mai 2008)

Sorry fürs schlechte Foto, is vorhins fertig geworden, müssten nur noch größere Bremsscheiben her. 

Budget-2002er Bass DH mit ner 04er Super T Pro und ner Nexus. Alles Neuteile wohlgemerkt. Der Federweg sind zwar 20mm mehr als zugelassen, aber wenn man die Brücken maximal absenkt ist die Einbaulänge vlt 5mm größer als bei ner alten Z1 mit 150mm FW, wird mir also kaum das Steuerrohr um die Ohren hauen. 
Aber ich glaub richtig Spaß macht der Bock nur bergab, wenn man richtig Tempo drauf hat, auf der Geraden ist die Nexus recht lahm. 

Naja, wird nächste Woche mal getestet


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (15. Mai 2008)

mal alle räder zusammen


----------



## wosch (15. Mai 2008)

.antagonist. schrieb:


> Sorry fürs schlechte Foto, is vorhins fertig geworden, müssten nur noch größere Bremsscheiben her.
> 
> Budget-2002er Bass DH mit ner 04er Super T Pro und ner Nexus. Alles Neuteile wohlgemerkt. Der Federweg sind zwar 20mm mehr als zugelassen, aber wenn man die Brücken maximal absenkt ist die Einbaulänge vlt 5mm größer als bei ner alten Z1 mit 150mm FW, wird mir also kaum das Steuerrohr um die Ohren hauen.
> Aber ich glaub richtig Spaß macht der Bock nur bergab, wenn man richtig Tempo drauf hat, auf der Geraden ist die Nexus recht lahm.
> ...



Schönes Teil!
Ich freue mich immer wieder über ein Bass hier, insbesondere wenn es ungewöhnlich aufgebaut wurde. Hast du Erfahrungen darüber, wie lange die Nexus durchhält? Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, diese Nabe einzuspeichen, hatte aber große Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit.

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## .antagonist. (15. Mai 2008)

wosch schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!
> Ich freue mich immer wieder über ein Bass hier, insbesondere wenn es ungewöhnlich aufgebaut wurde. Hast du Erfahrungen darüber, wie lange die Nexus durchhält? Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, diese Nabe einzuspeichen, hatte aber große Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Gruß
> Wosch



Danke 

Persönliche Erfahrungen hab ich mit dem Ding nicht, ist meine erste Nexus, aber ein Bekannter hat son Ding seit 2-3 Jahren in seinem Ufo DS drin, ist andauernd im Bikepark und meint sie ist sehr robust. 

Würd dir aber eher zu ner Alfine raten, ist leichter, sportlicher übersetzt und du zahlst weniger für den Adapter auf IS2000. Hab mich nur für die Nexus entschieden weil ich da ein gutes Angebot bekommen hab.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Mai 2008)

Hab an meinem etwas anderen "Nicolai" bissl Leistung und Optik gepimpt mit ner Akrapovic Racing Line Auspuffanlage mit hexagonal Carbonende


----------



## stivn.99 (19. Mai 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


>



Nette Sammlung


----------



## Ialocin (19. Mai 2008)

stivn.99 schrieb:


> Nette Sammlung


Eindeutig zu erkennen: Der Umlenkhebel am ION ist verbogen


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Mai 2008)

man man man mit dem teil gibt auch echt keiner ruhe


----------



## dersteinmetz (19. Mai 2008)

ich wollts auch grad schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (19. Mai 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu erkennen: Der Umlenkhebel am ION ist verbogen



Schade der Ion Umlenkhebel Thread ist leider gelöscht worden...mich hätte es echt interessiert.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Mai 2008)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Schade der Ion Umlenkhebel Thread ist leider gelöscht worden...mich hätte es echt interessiert.





Also nicht nur bei mir so... ich dachte schon ich hab nen Knick in der Optik oder bin zu doof das ich dieses Thema nimmer sehe.

Also ich bin jahrelanger fester Nicolai-Fan, besitze drei Nicolaibikes und mich hat dieses Thema natürlich auch interessiert... wenn sich ein User in einem Beitrag im Wort vergreift kann man diesen löschen oder "schönschreiben"... einen ganzen Beitrag mit sinnvollem Wortwechselt zu löschen   

Diese Art der Zensur ist mir bisher unbekannt, hätte ich nicht erwartet und darüber bin ich nun wirklich enttäuscht.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (20. Mai 2008)

@ ialocin, nippes usw

bekomm einen neuen umlenkhebel von nicolai aber soll dann nur noch 200mm fahren da die belastung des umlenkhebels wohl zu groß ist.....in wb wollte ich mal nachfragen bei den jungs

gruß andy


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Mai 2008)

200mm reichen ja eigentlich aber ist trotzdem schon komisch...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Mai 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> @ ialocin, nippes usw
> 
> bekomm einen neuen umlenkhebel von nicolai aber soll dann nur noch 200mm fahren da die belastung des umlenkhebels wohl zu groß ist.....in wb wollte ich mal nachfragen bei den jungs
> 
> gruß andy



Meine Gedanken und Aussagen die man nimmer lesen kann scheinen sich zu bestätigen.... sehe ich aber echt nicht als Problem - hab viele Jahre selber in der Entwicklung gearbeitet...


----------



## T.I.M. (21. Mai 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> soll dann nur noch 200mm fahren da die belastung des umlenkhebels wohl zu groß ist.....



Also ich bin von der Qualität von Nicolai Produkten absolut überzeugt!!!
Aber das find ich schon sehr seltsam.
Von einem ION sollte man schon erwarten, dass man den vollen
Federweg fahren kann wenn man möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Mai 2008)

fertig ist der kleine koi  *blubbblubb*  









parts:

rahmen: nicolai bmxtb 2007 in l in koi-camo
gabel: rs pike coil u-turn 95-140mm
lrs: mavic deetraks
reifen: conti rubber queen 2.4"
bremsen: avid code 203/185
steuersatz: reset racing 118 hd
vorbau: syntace vro dh 1,5" reduziert auf 1,1/8"
lenker: syntace 7075 riser 12°
griffe: syntace supermoto
kurbel: shimano saint 175
kettenblatt: 38t e.13
kette: shimano xt
pedale: syncros mental stainless factory
ritzel: chris king 16t
ssp kit: rockwerk
kettenspanner: rohloff
kefü: e.13 lg 1
bashguard: e.13 taco
sattelstütze: noname, update auf thomson elite läuft
sattel: selle italia yutaak


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön ! Geile Lackierung ! Vorbau und Sattel sind Geschmackssache.


----------



## Co1n (24. Mai 2008)

Meins:


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Meins:



Ein schönes Canyon hast Du da...aber sind wir hier nicht im NICOLAI Forum!?!?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Mai 2008)

is ja auch alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Co1n (24. Mai 2008)

Upppppps^^. Sorry hab nur den Titel des Threads und nicht dessen Position gesehen.

Posts können gelöscht werden^^.


----------



## old_school (27. Mai 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> schick, aber stell doch bitte noch nen schöneres bild rein... thx


Hier mal ein neues Bild 



__________
happy trails


----------



## sluette (27. Mai 2008)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Canyon hast Du da...



:kotz:


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

meine beiden hübschen. still work in progress. danke an den schrauberkönig wodan....


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2008)

Das AM is ma richtig schick..... das UFO natürlich auch  

Kompliment an den Fotografen, sehr geiles Bild 

Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2008)

@rizzo

... bist Du jetzt auch komplett auf Nicolai umgestiegen ! und ich war schon am überlegen Dein Whip zu kaufen


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2008)




----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ####
> 
> meine beiden hübschen. still work in progress. danke an den schrauberkönig wodan....



Macht immer wieder Spaß schöne Bikes aufzubauen!  

Reserviere mir mal meinen Termin bei dem Fotograf


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juni 2008)

so,hier meins mal aktuell,neu sind lenker(reverse fli bar),kurbel+innenlager(truvativ oct+howitzer),reifen(maxxis minion),vorbau(marzocchi direct mount) und pedale(crankbrothers 5050xx)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Juni 2008)

Die Gabel und der Lenker müssten schwarz sein, z.B. Boxxer Team und schwarzer Lenker, weiss als zusätzliche Farbe neben blau-rot-schwarz is meiner Meinung fast bissl zu viel... die hintere Bremsscheibe ne Wave-Disk dann is es perfekt!

Gewicht aktuell?


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juni 2008)

muss es mal wieder wiegen,denke an die 21kilo,lenker sollte eigentlich schwarz werden,aber war erst zwei monate später lieferbar...überlege den hinterbau nächsten winter weiß zu machen oder das casting blau,die 888bleibt aber auf alle fälle weil die performance einfach stimmt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Juni 2008)

Gabelcasting schwarz wär auch ne Möglichkeit... 

Ach ja, ich find den Minion Rear nicht grad den Brüller - hab mit Highroller oder Michelin C16 hinten drauf irgendwie bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2008)

mir haben die high roller insgesamt besser gefallen...nächstes mal wieder...michelin c16 bin ich auf dem lambda ne zeit lang gefahren und war auch zufrieden


----------



## Fretchen (2. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> meine beiden hübschen. still work in progress. danke an den schrauberkönig wodan....



Hübsch...
Lass und irgendwann mal zusammen fahren und nochmal über meine Trailangst reden  

Liebe Grüße
Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (2. Juni 2008)

Update:




12,7 kg


----------



## old_school (2. Juni 2008)

sauber


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juni 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> mir haben die high roller insgesamt besser gefallen...nächstes mal wieder...michelin c16 bin ich auf dem lambda ne zeit lang gefahren und war auch zufrieden



Der Minion vorn is ein sauguter Reifen... aber es muss 42A oder 3C sein!!


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2008)

hab vorne und hinten supertracky


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Der Minion vorn is ein sauguter Reifen... aber es muss 42A oder 3C sein!!



Könnt ihr mal bitte bei Reifentipps den Untergrund mit angeben? Danke!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Juni 2008)

@xMARTINx

sehr sehr schön ohne das Gold ! 

Kommt gut. 

@chickenway-user

Ja ob nass oder Trocken währe auch noch interessant. Ich hatte mal einen Michelin binn nimmer sicher ob C16 oder C24 aber das teil war so lange es staub trocken war super geil. War es aber etwas feucht, war es vorbei mit dem Grip. 
Deshalb fahre ich immer noch die Combo Highroller / Minion. Das geht ganz gut auch wenn es mal etwas feucht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2008)

Bei Reifen gibt es sehr viele persönliche Vorlieben, da kann man schlecht was allgemeines schreiben.

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt z.B. vorn bei jedem Wetter Minion 42a 2,35 und hinten Highroller Semislick 60a oder Lopes Bling Bling. So war er auch in der Schlammschlacht in Garmisch - andere Downhiller im Shuttle meinten zu der Reifenwahl ob das sein ernst ist... Ich hab auch komisch geguckt aber am Ende des Tages war er trotz einem Sturz bayr. Vizemeister im DH.


Ich hab allerdings auch schon so einiges getestet...

Bei trockenen bis feuchten Bedingungen, auf Steinen, Waldboden und Brechsand hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Minion 3C und dem Minion 42a gemacht. Der 3C ist recht teuer aber durch die sehr weichen Seitenstollen sind die Drifts am Brechsand ziemlich spät und kontrolliert.
Der Minion lässt sich auch noch tunen indem man jedes zweite Doppelpaar der Mittelstollen längs nach einschlitzt. Beide Reifen in Breite 2,5.

Hinten fahr ich derzeit aufgrund eines guten Angebots Michelin C16 2,5. Dieser muss aber entgegen der Fahrtrichtung montiert werden... kein Plan was sich da die Leute von Michelin gedacht haben. Der Reifen kommt mir noch etwas besser und weicher als der Highroller 60a vor.
Ansonsten kommt hinten ein Highroller 2,5 60a drauf damit sich der nicht so stark abfährt.
Michelin C24 2,5 hab ich auch hier - find ich selbst bei trockenen Verhältnissen nicht so gut wie den Minion Front. Wenns feucht ist geht die Selbstreinigung gegen Null und der Reifen schmiert nur noch weg.

Al Mighty 2,6 ziehts von den Felgen und das Gewicht macht sich beim beschleunigen schon bemerkbar. Nen Big Betty hab ich hier in der weichen Mischung aber noch nicht ausreichend getestet. Bei ner trockenen Parkplatzrunde hatte der auffallend wenig Grip...

Wetscreams 2,2 60a sind meine Snow-DH Reifen, bei Schlamm im Sommer hab ich noch Wetscreams 2,5 42a. Die Haftung der Reifen auch auf feuchten Steinen und Wurzeln ist gut sofern man nicht bremst.


----------



## richtig (3. Juni 2008)

V: High Roller, SuperTracky (42aST) in 2,35 (750g) oder 2,5 (1100g)
H: Minion R, 60aMP, in 2,35 (710g) oder 2,5 (ca. 1200g)

mit den 2,35er versionen bekommt man eine super bereifung mit einem absolut passablen gewicht hin.


----------



## Omegar (3. Juni 2008)

Zeig was du Hast! 
nicht 'schreibt was besser ist'


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2008)

word!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juni 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Zeig was du Hast!
> nicht 'schreibt was besser ist'




Momentan a dreckigs "Bike" ... mit Dunlop-Bereifung


----------



## Boondog (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mein neues Helius Fr und mein Argon Road mit neuer Gabel






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## viper969 (6. Juni 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Momentan a dreckigs "Bike" ... mit Dunlop-Bereifung




Ach Pyro!

Bist wohl im komplett falschem Forum gelandet, he? 

Hast ja immernoch die blaue Sitzbank..... Nee nee... Ach wenn du neue Stiefel und nen Leatt Brace hast, so ein Stück Stoff müsste doch auch mal drin sein!  

MfG
Alex


----------



## Ialocin (6. Juni 2008)

Boondog schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Helius Fr und mein Argon Road mit neuer Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toller Hintergrund...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juni 2008)

Heh Alex... Sicherheit geht vor, das weisst Du doch 

Leatt Brace und Tech 8 waren wichtiger wie ein neuer Sitzbankbezug und haben trotz Megadeal von nem Kumpl noch paar hundert Scheinchen gekostet.


... ausserdem wie im "richtigen" Forum schon erwähnt stört mich die teilweise dunkelblaue Sitzbank nicht wirklich.


@ Boondog: Was ist das für ein Sattel am Helius?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Wohl ein Selle Italia SLR TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (7. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wohl ein Selle Italia SLR TT.



Der meiner Meinung nach bequemste und beste Sattel, den es gibt!


----------



## c_w (7. Juni 2008)

Mein Hintern ist da leider anderer Meinung... hab es knapp ein Jahr lang versucht mit dem guten Stück, aber als dann die Probleme immer noch nicht weg waren... hab ich ihn mal ausgetauscht! Jetzt tut mir mein Arsch nicht mehr weh ;-)


----------



## Boondog (7. Juni 2008)

@Pyrosteiner: Yo, das ist auf beiden Rädern ein SLR (135g), den ich ebenfalls auf meinem neuen Hardtail fahre.
der auf dem Helius wurde durch einen Try Lee Design SLR ausgetauscht 

da kann ich mich nur Kettenbeiser anschliesen, es gibt keinen bequemeren


----------



## bikingarni (8. Juni 2008)




----------



## Co1n (8. Juni 2008)

schaut sehr kompakt aus. Minute is schick.


----------



## bikingarni (8. Juni 2008)

Leider ist das Foto ein wenig verzerrt.

Rahmengröße ist S, deshalb. Von der Größe inzwischen grenzwertig. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass das Rad ursprünglich von 2001(!) ist und mir damals wie angegossen gepasst hat und ich niemals gedacht habe, dass es so lange hält ist das schon okay.

Die Minute habe ich mal als Schnäppchen in der Bucht geschossen, die Einstellerei war seeeehr zeitaufwendig, aber nachdem ich die perfekte Einstellung gefunden habe geht sie sehr gut. Trotzdem wird sie demnächst ausgetauscht, weil sie doch sehr weich ist (fehlende Steckachse, u.ä.)

Vielen Dank auch an Falco, der mir innerhalb von zwei Tagen neue flache Lagerdeckel zugeschickt hat und bei Fragen immer geholfen hat. Wenn ich wieder flüssig bin wird definitiv ein Nicolai mein Big Hit ablösen...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juni 2008)

alte minute spv? mein beileid. zumindest meine lief nie gut, auch nach spv evolve tuning + tuningscheibe. und steif ist die irgendwie überhaupt nicht.

aber wenns dir passt, sonst geiles bike


----------



## balticnor (8. Juni 2008)

Update - Ich fand die 66SL ATA ging gar nicht. Jetzt passt alles 





weiter gibt es nichts zu sagen





Jetzt 17.6 Kg. Habe gestern aber eine 70 Km Tour ohne Probleme gefahren. OK, bergab waren die Probleme am kleinsten


----------



## Testonkel (8. Juni 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


>



Fcuk'in  WTF:kotz: Da wird mir echt schlecht! Tut das nicht, mit dem Apastroph. Im Plural ist schon eklig, aber so ein Müll an einem so schönen Bike. Da wird mir die Pisse dick! Wer hat Euch das beigebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Juni 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Fcuk'in  WTF:kotz: Da wird mir echt schlecht! Tut das nicht, mit dem Apastroph. Im Plural ist schon eklig, aber so ein Müll an einem so schönen Bike. Da wird mir die Pisse dick! Wer hat Euch das beigebracht?



Also so wie Du dich hier aufführst und artikulierst ist der "Apostroph" dein kleinstes Problem!


----------



## maik.k. (8. Juni 2008)

hier mein geliebtes Lambda


----------



## zyco (8. Juni 2008)

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es wenn dann *f-u-c-k-i-n-'* geschrieben werden würde  Das Apostroph kommt an's Ende als Platzhalter für's "g".

Ansonsten hieße es, mit sinnlosem Apostroph, dass du in deinem perfekten Bike *** würdest...


----------



## balticnor (8. Juni 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> ....wird mir die Pisse dick! ...



Find ich gut, biste still


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Wer hat Euch das beigebracht?



http://www.mecki.com/intro.htm 

da allerdings richtig geschrieben ...


----------



## balticnor (8. Juni 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> ....da allerdings richtig geschrieben ...



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

So ist es definitiv falsch. ****in' wrong, man. Ansonsten sehr geiles Bike Vorallem mit der Totem.


----------



## balticnor (8. Juni 2008)

Ja, ja, ja... aus jetzt . Ich werde dem Verursacher sagen er soll einfach neue machen und die dann richtig.

Aber ..... Geil ist das Rad trotzdem


----------



## abbath (8. Juni 2008)

"****'in" könnte man auch anders interpretieren... scnr


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja... aus jetzt . Ich werde dem Verursacher sagen er soll einfach neue machen und die dann richtig.
> 
> Aber ..... Geil ist das Rad trotzdem



"Radical Amusement" war auch nicht das beste Englüsch, aber das is doch ok  wenn dir das Bike Spaß macht, denn darum geht es hier doch, oder nüscht 

Viel Spaß mit der geilen Karre


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wohl ein Selle Italia SLR TT.



Auf den hab ich auch ein Auge geworfen... 135 Gramm ist sehr verlockend!



Zu meinem Bild oben noch, mann is die Suzi da sauber.... heute Motocross-Rennabbruch aufgrund Schlammschlacht. Teils haben die Rahmenzüge unterm Motor die Suhle weggeschoben 


Aber sonst... geil !!!


----------



## fUEL (9. Juni 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> http://www.mecki.com/intro.htm
> 
> da allerdings richtig geschrieben ...


 
mecki s coffeeshop, der auch Fahrradartikel verkauft?
so was braucht doch keiner, drosselgassencharakter  der Laden ( sorry)
Die hatten nicht mal ne Vorbauschraube  aber 20 Kaffeesorten


----------



## Testonkel (9. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Also so wie Du dich hier aufführst und artikulierst ist der "Apostroph" dein kleinstes Problem!



Ach was, so ist der Lerneffekt größer. Sicher haben so einige Unbetroffene die Ausführungen gelesen, im Netz gesucht und das Apostroph verstanden. Es tut mir einfach in den Augen weh, wenn das kleine Ding so missbraucht wird. Und dann noch an einem so schönen und hochwertigen Bike. Das ist mindestens genauso wie ein Fuchsschwanz am Porsche.


----------



## EvoOlli (9. Juni 2008)

Hätte da auch mal was zu zeigen:

1. Mein Museumsstück:


----------



## EvoOlli (9. Juni 2008)

2. Mein gutes altes Argon:


----------



## EvoOlli (9. Juni 2008)

3. und mein Neuerwerb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (9. Juni 2008)




----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Juni 2008)

Wow, das nenne ich mal eine imposante Sammlung! Und alle mit Stil und Geschmack aufgebaut, da gibt es mal nix zu meckern!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juni 2008)

3 mal daumen hoch für die bikes, aber ich mäkel mal

dnm dämpfer im nucleon dh? ich hoffe mal ich guck nur schief.


----------



## balticnor (9. Juni 2008)

Ich brauch nen neuen Job.....


----------



## EvoOlli (9. Juni 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 3 mal daumen hoch für die bikes, aber ich mäkel mal
> 
> dnm dämpfer im nucleon dh? ich hoffe mal ich guck nur schief.




Tja, das Nucleon DH ist für mich nur noch ein Sammlerobjekt, und es wurde damals von Nicolai genau mit diesem Dämpfer bestückt. Ist übrigens Rahmen Nr. 1, also der Rahmen, der damals auf den Messen vorgeführt wurde  In der Dämpfertechnik hat Nicolai damals hinterhergehangen, erinnert sich noch jemand an den Dämpfer, den Nicolai zusammen mit DNM entwickelt hat ?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2008)

Hammermäßige Sammlung ! Das erste Nucleon würde ich gerne mal fahren !


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juni 2008)

ein getriebebike der ersten generation und nen aktuelles,bin sehr beeindruckt


----------



## dadsi (10. Juni 2008)

bin extrem beeindruckt !

Aber:
Fährst du die auch zweckbestimmt, oder sind das nur Anschauungsobjekte?


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> 2. Mein gutes altes Argon:



servus evolli, was wiegt dein argon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> In der Dämpfertechnik hat Nicolai damals hinterhergehangen, erinnert sich noch jemand an den Dämpfer, den Nicolai zusammen mit DNM entwickelt hat ?


 
Die doppelläufige Schrotflinte aus dem Trombone?! Ein Klassiker  Hat aber funktioniert...


----------



## Ialocin (11. Juni 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> bin extrem beeindruckt !
> 
> Aber:
> Fährst du die auch zweckbestimmt, oder sind das nur Anschauungsobjekte?


Fährst Du dein Bike auch immer zweckbestimmt? Die Bikes sind einfach nur genial und schön anzuschauen. Bestimmt auch teuer, aber wer hat, der hat.


----------



## EvoOlli (11. Juni 2008)

@dadsi:

Mhhh, zweckbestimmt. Die Zweckbestimmung meiner Bikes für mich ist: 

SPASS HABEN. Und den habe ich  Aber keine Angst, die Bikes werden schon gefahren.

Zum Nucleon DH: Ein reines Museumsstück für mich, viel zu schwer und zu unhandlich. 

@sluette:
Das Argon wiegt knapp 12kg (incl. Pedale). Dazu muß ich aber sagen, daß mir Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist, die Funktion (und wie man bei mir sieht auch das Design) geht über das Gewicht. Es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als eine Panne, weil ich vielleicht 500 Gramm an den Reifen gespart habe. Oder ich kann nach 2 Std. nicht mehr sitzen, weil ich einen 100 Gramm leichteren Sattel montiert habe.


----------



## FrHu (11. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> @dadsi:
> 
> Mhhh, zweckbestimmt. Die Zweckbestimmung meiner Bikes für mich ist:
> 
> ...



Richtig, stimmt genau!


----------



## Zozobra (12. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> 2. Mein gutes altes Argon:



EvoOlli, I hope you speak some English because I don't speak German at all 
Those are some very cool bikes, but could you tell me how you removed the logos from the tires on your Argon?


----------



## TheRacer (12. Juni 2008)

die sind mit Edding übermalt, glaube ich.

Kann ihm ja mal einer übersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (12. Juni 2008)

he just covered the logos with a marker (edding or smth.). quite easy but not the best solution i guess. its worth a try.


----------



## Zozobra (12. Juni 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> he just covered the logos with a marker (edding or smth.). quite easy but not the best solution i guess. its worth a try.



Thanks Co1n!


----------



## stinky_rider (12. Juni 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Kann ihm ja mal einer übersetzen.



http://translate.google.de/translat...4845934#post4845934&hl=de&ie=UTF8&sl=de&tl=en


----------



## entlebucher (13. Juni 2008)

schlicht, schwarz, schön und mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut!
Klasse!!!

Wie schwer ist das Nucleon? Wie funzt der Dämpfer in dem Hinterbau?


----------



## EvoOlli (13. Juni 2008)

@zozobra: The first time i tried it with an 'Edding', it's a german black permanent marker. The last time i used a permanent marker from 'Schneider', it's number is 280.
The black ink lasts some 100 km.

@entlebucher:
Meinst Du das TFR ? Wiegt knapp 18kg. Aber wie auch beim Argon habe nicht gerade auf leicht gebaut (Mavic EX823 Felgen, Advantage Reifen mit Stans, Hope Moto V2 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben).

Der Dämpfer funktioniert einwandfrei, wobei ich momentan immer noch ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck am rumspielen bin. Das Bike wippt zwar ein wenig beim pedalieren aber es ist halt kein Foes 
Original war ein DT Swiss drin, der war einfach nur fürchterlich.
Mein Hauptgedanke beim Kauf vom Rocco war der, daß ja eigentlich jede Firma eine gewisse Philosophie bei ihren Dämpfungstechniken hat. Und da ich unbedingt die 55 ETA als Federgabel haben wollte, habe ich dann eben den Rocco montiert um VA und HA ähnlich abstimmen zu können.

Wobei ich aber sagen muß, daß mich die 55 ETA ein wenig enttäuscht. Ihr fehlt einfach das typische Marzocchi-Gefühl. Mal sehen, ich habe jetzt erst rund 350km mit ihr gefahren, vielleicht gibt es sich noch. Ansonsten werde ich sie mal zur Überprüfung einschicken.


----------



## entlebucher (13. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, sind ja 2 Nucleons! 

ja, ich meine das TFR! Danke für die Infos!


----------



## sansibar (13. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Beitrag:


----------



## richtig (13. Juni 2008)

Helius ST 2008 - schnell Bilder machen, reinstellen und dann gehts los 
















grussascha


----------



## Dittmosher (13. Juni 2008)

so, hier mal mein neues skischanzen fmxtb im aufbau, fertige bilder folgen nach dem morgigen training auf der skischanze in braunlage... ;-)







vielen dank an NICOLAI!!!


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2008)

@richtig: Sehr, sehr, sehr , sehr sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zozobra (14. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> @zozobra: The first time i tried it with an 'Edding', it's a german black permanent marker. The last time i used a permanent marker from 'Schneider', it's number is 280.
> The black ink lasts some 100 km.


Thanks for the reply EvoOlli!
I was hoping there was some way to permanently remove the logos, but alas...


Anyway, Nicolai bikes rock!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2008)

@Zozoba: You could use a Dremel tool very carefully.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Zozoba: You could use a Dremel tool very carefully.



However, this approach should work always great provided you are going to "Dremel" a tubeless tire with plenty of Stan´s "Notubes" tire sealant (http://www.notubes.com) inside.


----------



## T.I.M. (14. Juni 2008)

richtig schrieb:


>



Geil Dein Helius.   Fast so schön wie meins 
Geht richtig gut mit der Gabel


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2008)

@Wilhelm:


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> 3. und mein Neuerwerb:



Nu is die Hose Feucht  

Alle 3 Bikes sind der Hammer, aber das TFR is mein Favorit


----------



## tommek (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2008)

ähm steuersatz verkehrt verbaut? dunkel ist doch alu und das andere edelstahl. warum unten alu und oben edelstahl... muss doch umgekehrt sein.


----------



## tommek (18. Juni 2008)

Ne, ist schon alles richtig - war eigentlich ein kompletter Titansteuersatz, nur dummerweise gekürzt für mein voriges SX Trail. Habe mir dann von Reset noch einen Alu dazu geholt und diesen dann kombiniert.............


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (18. Juni 2008)

Endlich wieder Fahrbereit::::::









Der Antrieb wird noch ausgetauscht.... Aber ansonsten erstmal 'fertig'


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2008)

Sehr geiles UFO.

Finde die Farbkombi auch richtig gelungen. Hat nicht jeder, auffällig und schön

Nur den blaune Steuersatz müsstest mal tauschen, also farblich.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2008)

eben. vielleicht ein fett set?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (18. Juni 2008)

hör auf mit fett set......bleib beim reset


----------



## Omegar (19. Juni 2008)

Der Steuersatz ist seit ungefähr sechs tagen verbaut... und das Blau ist schon richtig so... finde ich! Farbe muss sein.


----------



## tommek (20. Juni 2008)

M

Hier ein kleines Update ........

Pike momentan wegen Reparatur bei MP gegen eine Minute MRD Tpc getauscht, die trotz Skepsis sehr gut funktioniert.
Sattelstütze Gravity Descender mit 10cm Verstellbereich.



Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIR DIDA (20. Juni 2008)

hi,

bin ganz neu hier und habe mir letzte woche auch was neues zugelegt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juni 2008)

jetzt brauchst Du nur noch was zur Bildbearbeitung


----------



## SIR DIDA (20. Juni 2008)

sorry, hab nicht gesehen wie gross es doch ist 

habs schnell schrumpfen lassen

danke für den tipp

gruss dida


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2008)

@tommek: Das Hardtail ist ein Traum ! Bis auf die Gravity Dropper ! Dieser Faltenbalg...:kotz: Schaut leider aus wie so eine Rentner-Trekkingrad-Stütze.
Die Joplin Stütze ist da ja viel schöner.


----------



## tommek (20. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank - das Rad ist wirklich klasse und mit der Optik der GD muss ich dir schon recht geben - zum Würgen reicht es bei mir nicht, nur der Faltenbalg trägt schon dick auf, aber beim Fahren gefällt sie mir besser als die schönere Thomson Elite. Eine Maverick passt nicht  - hatte ich beim SX letztes Jahr und würde sie mir aus technischen Gründen auch als CrankBrothers nicht mehr kaufen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2008)

Hast Recht. Letztlich entscheidet die gute Funktion. Fürs Foto kannst ja mal die Thomson reinmachen ;-).


----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo, hier nun das vorerst, eventuell letzte Radl meines Mountainbikelebens. Nach monatelanger Warterei hat das Suchen endlich ein ENDE. Ich habe gestern mein neues Radl abgeholt und möchte es Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten  Hier ist es also nun! Der erste Eindruck: bocksteif; ich will nie wieder eine Kettenschaltung fahren; hochsensibel, vorne wie hinten! Allerdings hat die ganze Sache einen Wermutrstropfen, wenn nicht sogar Wermutssee: Schraubachse hinten! Eigentlich wollte ich eine Schnellspannerversion haben! Habt ihr da ne Idee: "Gibt es einen Adapter?" Mein Schrauber des Vertrauenes  wird sich da allerdings auch nochmal informieren, so dass ich guter Dinge bin, dass ich hinten bald Schnellspanner fahren darf, denn der Bock soll mich im Sommer über die Alpen bringen und da kann ich nicht ne ganze Werkzeugkiste hinter mir herziehen 
Kommentare, Krtik, Lob, Anmerkung, Beschimpfungen erwünscht....


----------



## [email protected]!t (22. Juni 2008)

der vro vorbau sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Juni 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> der vro vorbau sieht furchtbar aus



Hübsch ist anders, das gebe ich auch gerne zu, aber der VRO hat ne super Variabilität, und das findet sich ja im ganzen Bike wieder.


----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Juni 2008)

ist wahrscheinlich ne doofe Frage, aber wie bekommen ich die Fotos als Bilder in den Fließtext hinein, so dass man sie nicht mehr anklicken und separat öffnen muss????

hat sich erledigt, wie man sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Juni 2008)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich ne doofe Frage, aber wie bekommen ich die Fotos als Bilder in den Fließtext hinein, so dass man sie nicht mehr anklicken und separat öffnen muss????
> 
> hat sich erledigt, wie man sieht...



oder auch nicht! ich bin zu doof, ich lasse es, schönes Woende!


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja schon die "korrekten" Ausfallenden am Rahmen. Und die Rohloff kann man umrüsten lassen von Schraubachsen- auf Schnellspannerversion.

GRuß

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2008)

Wo man die Schraubachse wesentlich besser anziehen können dürfte.
Schönes Bike ! Leider mit VRO....häßlichster Vorbau ever...


----------



## Oettinger (22. Juni 2008)

@speedpreacher

sehr schönes FR   

aber wie hat denn das mit der Schraubachse passieren können?   

Ich glaub das kann man problemlos umbauen 

Hast du's mal gewogen? meins ist ja so ähnlich aufgebaut und mit dem Gewicht 'n Alpencross... Hut ab! 

Gruß


----------



## frieda99 (22. Juni 2008)

frieda99 schrieb:


> So, dann zeig ich auch mal was ich hab. Ein Nicolai Virus (baujahr hab ich aktuell nicht parat). ist aber echt renovierungsbedürftig. bin gerade dabei renovierungspläne zu schmieden (und das forum ist dafür echt hilfreich!)
> das bike hat leider nicht ganz auf's bild gepasst (da mein balkon zu schmal ist  ). Weitere Bilder gibt's aber hier zu sehen (oder in meinem album) http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedaworld/sets/72157604892323627/
> 
> 
> ...



So Leute die Renovierungsarbeiten am "Oldschoolhobel" sind so gut wie abgeschlossen. Ein paar Bowdenzüge müssen noch eingezogen und sauber verlegt werden. ...und natürlich das fahrwerkstechnische Finetuning.
Mir gefällt's auf jeden Fall.

...Danke noch mal an larsen78 und Jack22001 für die Tipps!





http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedaworld/2600510069/in/set-72157604892323627/


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Juni 2008)

is richtig schick geworden...echt klasse!!


----------



## Tillninjo (22. Juni 2008)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


>


ist das "N" auf dem gusset in normaler richtung? ist das normal? dachte die wären gespiegelt... wie auf dem steuerrohr....


----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2008)

bei mir isses auch so wie auf dem Bild (auf der Antriebsseite)..


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo man die Schraubachse wesentlich besser anziehen können dürfte.
> Schönes Bike ! Leider mit VRO....häßlichster Vorbau ever...



Ich find den garnich so Hässlich - Zumindest in der kurzen 1.5 Version.

Guckst du:

Foto is nich Aktuell.
Reifen jetzt Nobby Nic, Kurbel Hone und Gabel Fox 36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2008)

word. ich will meinen vro-vorbau auch nicht mehr missen. die einstellungen sind einfach genial - no compromise!

leitungen kürzen!


zu dem renovierten virus: schon krass was so eine renovierung optisch bewirken kann  allerdings gefallen mir persönlich die spacer unter dem vorbau und der vorbau selber überhaupt nicht. desweiteren isses für meinen geschmack zu weisslastig. und vorher war es durch die aufkleber einfach zu bunt!

jaja zu bunt... ich muss reden  :


----------



## Korbinator (22. Juni 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja schon die "korrekten" Ausfallenden am Rahmen. Und die Rohloff kann man umrüsten lassen von Schraubachsen- auf Schnellspannerversion.
> 
> GRuß
> 
> bike-it-easy


Sorry, aber Rohloff baut auf der Art der Achse das Getriebe auf, ist also nicht umrüstbar.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2008)

mist: zu früh versucht zu denken...kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juni 2008)

es sollte nun bitte schön funktioniert haben  
wenn nicht, wäre ich um hilfe dankbar


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juni 2008)

hat doch weiter oben auch schon funktioniert


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juni 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Rohloff baut auf der Art der Achse das Getriebe auf, ist also nicht umrüstbar.
> 
> Gruß



Ähemm, pfeif, hüstel - hat einer was gesagt? - Man sollte halt vorher nachdenken, bevor man postet. Und nicht nur die linksseitigen, ganz leicht austauschbaren Achsplatten als Grundlage seiner Aussage nehmen sondern auch die rechte Seite der Nabe mit einbeziehen. Das macht das ganze dann natürlich nicht mehr sinnvoll. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juni 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Ähemm, pfeif, hüstel - hat einer was gesagt? - Man sollte halt vorher nachdenken, bevor man postet. Und nicht nur die linksseitigen, ganz leicht austauschbaren Achsplatten als Grundlage seiner Aussage nehmen sondern auch die rechte Seite der Nabe mit einbeziehen. Das macht das ganze dann natürlich nicht mehr sinnvoll. Asche auf mein Haupt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



Argghhhhhh, das fänd ich überhaupt nicht witzig  . Das hieße ja als Lösung: neue Nabe einspeichen.... Naja, mal abwarten, was mein Dealer dazu sagt, und noch nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu Letzt!


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juni 2008)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @speedpreacher
> 
> sehr schönes FR
> 
> ...



DANKE! Ich finds auch total klasse, nur die Sache mit der Schraubachse trübt derzeit das Bild ein wenig...


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> hat doch weiter oben auch schon funktioniert



Nochmals zu den Fotos. Habe ich Flott auf den Auge, oder sieht man die Fotos nur wenn man angemeldet ist  (und ansonsten nur Links, die einen zur Anmeldung auffordern). Ich mag da ja ein wenig doof sein, gebe ich gern zu, aber ich will die verdammichten Fotos im Fließtext haben, so wie ALLE halt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juni 2008)

in Beitrag:   #2928 sind die Bilder so wie in Beitrag: #2944 zu sehen!


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, bei der Arbeit am Rechner sehe ich immer nur die Links, nicht aber die Fotos. Dazu muß ich mich ert anmelden .


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir mal ne neu Gabel gegönnt und etwas Farbe (soweit Silber als solche durchgeht) in mein Bike gebracht.


----------



## Hatschipuh (24. Juni 2008)

hmm passt iwie nicht so richtig rein find ich, mit der alten sahs besser aus


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juni 2008)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Kommentare, Krtik, Lob, Anmerkung, Beschimpfungen erwünscht....
> Anhang anzeigen 142688


Klasse Farbwahl!  Das Gold passt richtig gut zum sandfarbenen Lack.


----------



## Speedpreacher (24. Juni 2008)

... sollte es (mit den Bildern im Fließtext) endlich funktioniert haben  
Es wäre doch zu schön


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2008)

@saintvsdiabolus: Mir gefällts ! Passt perfekt, die SC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2008)

ist das beim steuersatz diese kappe die man nicht braucht aber die reset anbietet damits schöner aussieht?


----------



## Speedpreacher (24. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist das beim steuersatz diese kappe die man nicht braucht aber die reset anbietet damits schöner aussieht?



Jippp (Undercover)! Ab und zu mal drunter ein wenig sauber machen und das war es.
Optisch macht das Teil einiges her, aber preislich


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2008)

hab mir auch überlegt die zuzulegen aber 15 euro für so ein bischen alu find ich schon hart. zu mal es nur ne kosmetische lösung ist. da lass ich lieber alles offen so wie es vorgesehen ist. fählt bei mir durch 1,5" vro nicht auf.

trotzdem am anfang ein komisches gefühl wenn der steuersatz oben irgendwie "offen" ist.


----------



## sansibar (24. Juni 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja schon die "korrekten" Ausfallenden am Rahmen. Und die Rohloff kann man umrüsten lassen von Schraubachsen- auf Schnellspannerversion.
> 
> GRuß
> 
> bike-it-easy



nö kann mann nicht


----------



## Co1n (24. Juni 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal ne neu Gabel gegönnt und etwas Farbe (soweit Silber als solche durchgeht) in mein Bike gebracht.



Is das ne Totem 2 Step? Wenn ja dann schonmal viel Spaß. Man hört ja wirklich nur Schlechtes über die Gabel. Von der Optik passt sie hingegen wunderbar.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. Juni 2008)

@Co1n: Is ne SoloAir! Ich werde hoffentlich viel Spaß haben


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Juni 2008)

Jo, die Solo Air sollte funktionieren ;-)


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juni 2008)

@speddpreacher: nobel!!! 
Welche Farbe ist das? Ral 1002 (Sandgelb)?


----------



## Speedpreacher (25. Juni 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @speddpreacher: nobel!!!
> Welche Farbe ist das? Ral 1002 (Sandgelb)?



DANKE
Jo! RAL 1002, glanz. M.M. nach eine der schönsten Farben. Unauffällig und dadurch Understatement pur... Des Weiteren ist es mal was anderes als ein Nicolai immer in schwarz elox (was zweifelsfrei auch toll aussieht, haben aber auch viele...). Jetzt muß nur noch die Schraubachsnabe hinten gegen Schnellspannerversion getauscht werden, dann bin ich vollends happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (25. Juni 2008)

Schnellspannachse kann ich dir nur empfehlen, erleichtert den Radwechsel ungemein! Viel Spass mit der Rohloff!

vor allem erinnert mich das sehr an die Landy-Fahrzeuge der früheren Cameltrophy...


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juni 2008)

Bild... sorry


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Juni 2008)

@ speedpreacher: wie kommt es eigentlich das Du das neue Steuerrohrgusset hast, aber noch die alten Umlenkhebel? Welches Modelljahr ist Dein Helius FR? 

Noch einmal eine allgemeine Frage zu den Umlenkhebeln beim 2008er Modell. Es gibt keine separaten mehr für Feder- und Luftdämpfer, oder? Der Umlenkhebel hat zwei Bohrungen, welcher Unterschied besteht bei diesen? Hat dies mit Federweg zu tun, oder mit der Verwendung von Luft- bzw. Federdämpfer?


----------



## Speedpreacher (26. Juni 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab mir auch überlegt die zuzulegen aber 15 euro für so ein bischen alu find ich schon hart. zu mal es nur ne kosmetische lösung ist. da lass ich lieber alles offen so wie es vorgesehen ist. fählt bei mir durch 1,5" vro nicht auf.
> 
> trotzdem am anfang ein komisches gefühl wenn der steuersatz oben irgendwie "offen" ist.



So wie ich das sehe bist Du ja "Hamburger-Jung", Hannover ist also nicht sooooo weit entfernt. Fahr' doch mal, wenn de an Han. vorbei kommst, bei dem Hr. Koehn rum (ist einfach zu finden). Ich habe ihn als sehr netten und entgegekommenden "Kerl" kennengelernt....


----------



## Speedpreacher (26. Juni 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @speddpreacher: nobel!!!
> Welche Farbe ist das? Ral 1002 (Sandgelb)?



Sorry, NACHTRAG, hab' mich geirrt . Is' RAL 1001, beige, glanz!


----------



## Speedpreacher (26. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ speedpreacher: wie kommt es eigentlich das Du das neue Steuerrohrgusset hast, aber noch die alten Umlenkhebel? Welches Modelljahr ist Dein Helius FR?
> 
> Noch einmal eine allgemeine Frage zu den Umlenkhebeln beim 2008er Modell. Es gibt keine separaten mehr für Feder- und Luftdämpfer, oder? Der Umlenkhebel hat zwei Bohrungen, welcher Unterschied besteht bei diesen? Hat dies mit Federweg zu tun, oder mit der Verwendung von Luft- bzw. Federdämpfer?



... das ist sozusagen ein Zwitter. Ein Teil aus dem 2007er (wollte ich unbedingt wg. Variabilität u.a. für den FW) und ein Teil aus dem 2008er (Gusset). Als ich bei Nicolai bestellt hatte, gab es das Helius AM noch nicht. Jetzt wo es "draußen" ist, muß ich aber auch sagen, dass ich es nicht hätte haben wollen und bin daher mit meinem hoooooch zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_FAF (27. Juni 2008)

So zur vollständigkeit, mein großees ufo hat nun neue bremsen und lenker, an meinem kleinen hab ich die sattelstütze farblich angepasst *hust*


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juni 2008)

mein helius FR:


----------



## LeichteGranate (29. Juni 2008)

Interessanter Aufbau!


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mein helius FR:




Wie fährt sich der Luftdämpfer? Bist du mal zum Vergleich nen Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren?


----------



## publicenemy (1. Juli 2008)

es tut mir leid aber das helius sieht aus als ob es tauchen gehen würde , :S keine ahnung wiso


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Juli 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der Luftdämpfer? Bist du mal zum Vergleich nen Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren?



ich hatte vorher einen fox stahlfederdämpfer. die wippe ist noch die alte für den stahlfederdämpfer das heisst der luftdämpfer spricht eher schlecht an. besponders wenn man eher weniger federweg fährt hinten. genau das hardtailfeeling mit reserven wollt ich aber. ich fahr mit viel druck und gabel wie dämpfer ohne zugstufe.
das helius FR war aber mal mit spezieller wippe und luftdämpfer in der mtb rider im test. soweit ich mich erinnern kann kams gut an.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juli 2008)

mein M-Pire ST 05 nun endlich vollendet


----------



## Xiper (1. Juli 2008)

Absolut perfekt, ein paar nette edelparts da dranne *daumenhoch*


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Vorallem die FI-Bremsen sind wunderschön. Ist die rote Eloxierung Custom, oder kann man die so ab Werk haben ?


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ speedpreacher: wie kommt es eigentlich das Du das neue Steuerrohrgusset hast, aber noch die alten Umlenkhebel? Welches Modelljahr ist Dein Helius FR?
> 
> Noch einmal eine allgemeine Frage zu den Umlenkhebeln beim 2008er Modell. Es gibt keine separaten mehr für Feder- und Luftdämpfer, oder? Der Umlenkhebel hat zwei Bohrungen, welcher Unterschied besteht bei diesen? Hat dies mit Federweg zu tun, oder mit der Verwendung von Luft- bzw. Federdämpfer?


 
Hi, die obere Aufnahme ist für kurzhubigere Dämpfer ( 50, er hub, die untere für 200 er mit 57 Hub. 
Auf jeden Fall immer Kollissionskotrolle machen lt Falco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorallem die FI-Bremsen sind wunderschön. Ist die rote Eloxierung Custom, oder kann man die so ab Werk haben ?



Kann man ab Werk haben, dauert dann aber etwas. Bei mir ging es über 2 Monate da der eloxierer ******** gebut hat und die Zangen nicht im selben schwarz waren. Habe sie dann in rot genommen, da noch welche an Lager waren.


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Argon: 
Die Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt.......

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/131645]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


Meine Nicolaifamilie:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/131647]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


Mein Helius FR:





Das dritte ist ein CC Travel

Bilder sind nicht so toll, werd mal bessere machen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juli 2008)

viel zu Bunt


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2008)

Schöne Sammlung ! Und alle im Frack ! Ist das eine Fox 36 im Argon ? Is das nicht too much ?


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juli 2008)

... beim Argon FR ist die Fox sogar erwünscht


----------



## sluette (3. Juli 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> mein M-Pire ST 05 nun endlich vollendet



uahhhhahhh, die roten felgen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht... ansonsten schaut's gut aus. die bremsen finde ich 1a, würde ich gerne mal testen...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2008)

Ok, hatte das "FR" übersehen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Juli 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> uahhhhahhh, die roten felgen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht... ansonsten schaut's gut aus. die bremsen finde ich 1a, würde ich gerne mal testen...



Schaut in echt etwas weniger aufdringlich auf. 

Die Bremse kann man ordern zum testen. Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Testmaen (3. Juli 2008)

Fuel, sehr schöne Ergänzung deines ohnehin schon sehr coolen N-Fuhrparks!!! Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein kleines (leichtes) Schwarze für festen Untergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (3. Juli 2008)

Hi fUEL,

Du hast im Argon FR eine Syntace Stütze eingebaut. Gibt es die jetzt für 30,0 oder hast du Kalle überredet ein 31,6er-Sitzrohr einzubauen?

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

ich muss saghen das mir der nicolai sticker auf der ata rc3 gabel sehr sehr gefällt , schaut hammergeil aus!"


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juli 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> ich muss saghen das mir der nicolai sticker auf der ata rc3 gabel sehr sehr gefällt , schaut hammergeil aus!"



... erinnert ein bischen an das neue Design der Travis


----------



## FrHu (3. Juli 2008)

@Bergaufbremser schönes Bike! Was für einen Bashguard hast du denn montiert? 

Danke!

Ciao


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Juli 2008)

@ FrHu 

Die komplette Kefü ist ein Eigenbau. Habe da so eine Quelle für 1a super Karbon.


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... beim Argon FR ist die Fox sogar erwünscht


 

Nun eigentlich ist die 08 er 36         -5 mm zuu lang aber es gab mit 1.5 er Steuerrohr und extrakonifiziert ne Sondererlaubnis aus Lübrechtsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2008)

Lübbe mit 2 kleinen b bitte


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2008)

tomblume schrieb:


> Hi fUEL,
> 
> Du hast im Argon FR eine Syntace Stütze eingebaut. Gibt es die jetzt für 30,0 oder hast du Kalle überredet ein 31,6er-Sitzrohr einzubauen?
> 
> ...


 
Hi soweit mir bekannt ist hat das  Argon *FR  *die stütze  in 31.6. 
Grüße 
Frank


----------



## tomblume (4. Juli 2008)

ich dachte, du hättest einen größeren Rahmen. Beim XL ist das Maß 30,0. Da ist es schwierig eine 400er-Stütze ohne Offset mit Skala zu finden. Bleibt Roox oder evtl. Tune für Leichtgewichte. Thomson hat leider keine Skala.

Danke fürs prüfen

Tom


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du mal eine Einstellung gefunden hast, kannst Du Dir ja in die Thomson selber ne Makierung machen. Die Skala ist doch kein Argument für oder gegen eine gute Stütze.


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2008)

tomblume schrieb:


> ich dachte, du hättest einen größeren Rahmen. Beim XL ist das Maß 30,0. Da ist es schwierig eine 400er-Stütze ohne Offset mit Skala zu finden. Bleibt Roox oder evtl. Tune für Leichtgewichte. Thomson hat leider keine Skala.
> 
> Danke fürs prüfen
> 
> Tom


 

Hol Dir doch so ne gravity dropper oder joplin, da bist de den streß los weil per hebel oder knopf ist alles wieder so wie vorher.

so ne joplin hab ich auch geb allerdings zu, daß ich die nicht benutze sondern immer nur dann rauskrame, wenn ich irgendwo hin will wo ich dauernd rauf und runter stellen muß und mit ner größeren truppe unterwegs bin wo man besser als erster im trail ist.

Gruß Frank 

Ich hatte die Syntace noch rumliegen und die deshalb genommen.


----------



## Speedpreacher (4. Juli 2008)

Was spricht gegen ne vernünftige Shannon ? Die ist sogar noch nen bisschen länger und die gibt es auch als light... http://www.bikeshop-cooperation.de/bokhoven/3xios/index1.php


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Detailfotos:

Gewicht FR

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/132460]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

Details FR





Helius CC Travel:





Die Waage dazu:






Argon FR Details:









Die Waage dazu:





mit Minion 2.35 und leichten Schläuchen


----------



## stivn.99 (5. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Nucleon:




Das Rahmenset steht zum Verkauf. Wer also ernsthaftes Interesse hat kann sich ja mal per PM melden.


----------



## publicenemy (5. Juli 2008)

Mänsch ist das porn , sehr ser schön! ich liebe diesen Rahmen !

was wiegts? und wieviel federweg?


----------



## Der_Graf (5. Juli 2008)

finde den nicolai kleber auf der MZ gabel extremst geil;-) passt perfekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire112 (6. Juli 2008)

Habs zwar schon in der Helius Galerie gepostet, aber denk mal hier gehört es auch rein.

Helius ST 06 mit Rock Shox Vivid 5.1






Des ist mein erstes Nicolai und ich muss sagen Gott ist das Porno


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juli 2008)

das nucleon ist ein traum!warum verkaufst du so nen feines gerät?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2008)

Versteh ich auch net...


----------



## stivn.99 (7. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht einfach etwas überdimensioniert also kommt "Polly" weg 

Gewicht liegt mit dem Aufbau bei ca. 20 kg. Aber so genau ist das auf der vorhandenen Waage nicht zu messen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2008)

sodala,meins mal wieder


----------



## publicenemy (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finds sehr shcön . um es perfekt zu machen , würd ich den vorbau ändern, und sattel/stütze combo austauschen


----------



## chorge (8. Juli 2008)

Mal Wieder Sehr Schöne Bikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macross (12. Juli 2008)

ich wollte das erste private ion gearbox2 keinem vorenthalten^^
das hat sich mein kollege grad zugelegt und wird versuchen es jetzt in frankreich kaputt zu kriegen!*g* einen kleinen funktions bericht gibts dann in 3 wochen.


















ich finds geil ist von der geo extrem auf race getrimmt ich bin auf sein feedback gespannt!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Juli 2008)

Seeehr Geil.
Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (12. Juli 2008)

genaues wissen wir noch nicht. aber müßten um & bei 20kg sein vllt 19,5kg.   da der schwerpunkt tief und zentral liegt fährt es sich aber nicht träge! ich freu mich schon drauf es zu testen wenn er aus frankreich zurück ist.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. Juli 2008)

möööööööp ! 

Ich will auch verdammt zuuu geil.


----------



## Bikewurst (13. Juli 2008)

Mein Bass DFR...


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2008)

Schönes Ion. Der Aufbau reißt mich nicht vom Hocker, taugt aber von der Stabilität.
Gibts ein Bild von der hinteren Nabe ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Juli 2008)

Ion mit Getriebe, geile Sache


----------



## dufte (13. Juli 2008)

Macross schrieb:


>


Sehr schönes Fahrrad, nur sollte man doch in Erwägung ziehen, den Vorderreifen (hinten auch??) richtig rum zu montieren.... 
Die Makierung von Michelin ist falschrum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Ion. Der Aufbau reißt mich nicht vom Hocker, taugt aber von der Stabilität.
> Gibts ein Bild von der hinteren Nabe ?



Das muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Ialocin (16. Juli 2008)

Good Bye Marzocchi!

Die 55 ATA ist endlich weg, hier mein Update (Fox 36 Talas RC2 '09):









Bin mal auf die erste Fahrt gespannt! Hoffentlich nichtg wieder so ein Reinfall wie mit der Marzocchi.

Tom


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2008)

ah wie das farblich harmoniert! ich will auch so eins!


----------



## nationrider (16. Juli 2008)

ion mit g-boxx -> d.h. erster getriebe-viergelenker oder irre ich?


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> ion mit g-boxx -> d.h. erster getriebe-viergelenker oder irre ich?



Du irrst dich, das Getriebe Ion ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, ein Viergelengsgetrieberad würde schon wegen der Kettenlängen Veränderungen nicht funktionieren.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du irrst dich, das Getriebe Ion ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, ein Viergelengsgetrieberad würde schon wegen der Kettenlängen Veränderungen nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß Guru.


Das ION ist ein Viergelenker. Ansonsten: wofür gibt es Kettenspanner?

Tom


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juli 2008)

@ Ialocin
Hallo Thomas, schöne neue Gabel hast du da, passt sehr gut zu deinem Helius. Weswegen hast du die 55 rausgenommen, etwa schon Probleme gehabt, bist ja wohl nicht zuviel gesprungen. 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Jens,

schön Dich hier zu lesen
Die 55 war bei der letzten Tour (da, wo Antje Kramer und Gino dabei waren) schon so "komisch", die letzten 5cm tauchte sie garnicht ein, dazu das Klappern die ganze Zeit. Seit Anbeginn ist sie generell ziemlich störrisch gewesen, dazu kam immer Öl aus den Ventilen. Und das Vorderrad hat sich am Anfang auch immer losgerüttelt. Das konnte durch Weglassen des Orings am Feststellhebel gelöst werden. Das QR-System ist irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Ich habe deshalb gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis gegen die Fox getauscht. Fettes Teil und passt optisch auch gut zum Blau des Helius. Ich bin am WE in Dortmund (aber nicht zur -Parade) und werde ausgiebig testen!
Ansonsten ist das Helius FR das geilste Bike, das ich je hatte! (Aber das habe ich Dir ja schon gesagt).

Gruß
Tom


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juli 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Das ION ist ein Viergelenker. Ansonsten: wofür gibt es Kettenspanner?
> 
> Tom


 
Das ION ist ein Viergelenker. Korrekt. Das G-Boxx-Ion ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker. Bei genauem Hinsehen erkennst Du das auch auf den Bildern, das Gelenk an der Hinterachse hat eine andere Position als beim "normalen" Ion. D.h. die Aufnahme für die Achse ist an der Kettenstrebe, nicht an der Druckstrebe wie beim echten Viergelenker.

...und mal ehrlich: ein Kettenspanner an einem G-Boxx-Bike? Das ist wie Stützräder an einer Supermoto


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2008)

^^ OK, jetzt sehe ich das auch. Aber ein Kettenspanner kann ja auch dezent sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (17. Juli 2008)

das wollte ich damit sagen!

also kein echtes "g-boxx *ion*" oder?


----------



## Omegar (17. Juli 2008)

Doch. Ein Viergelenker bringt Vorteile beim bremsen und pedalieren. Beim Treten hast du keine negativen Einflüsse mehr durch den Kettenzug, da es mit Getriebe ja ein abgestützter Eingelenker ist... Ob das Rad beim Anbremsen Stempelt weiß ich nicht...
Ansonsten ist das ein Ion mit G-Boxx!
Ich denke, wenn man die Bremseinflüsse noch beseitigen will, müsste man eine Bremsmomentabstützung installieren. Bei dieser kombination von Abstützung und Eingelenker brauchst du keinen Viergelenker mehr. Der ist dann völlig 'aus der Mode'...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Na klar....Und wie soll das funktioniern ?
Ist ein abgestützer Eingelenker.


----------



## abbath (22. Juli 2008)

Update mit neuer Gabel. VRO tausch ich vielleicht noch gegen Superforce/Vector DH.


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. Juli 2008)

alter freund....du mißt doch mindestens 2,70m.....


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2008)

krass!   

welche feder fährst du in der pike bei welchem gewicht? 

ist das ein nonius? wie gross bist du? 3m?


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Juli 2008)

so, hier auch mal meins...foto ist leider nicht der hit aber man erkennt´s.
hatte es schonj im ufo thread gepostet, aber dachte mir hier gehört´s ja auch rein


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2008)

Da gabs aber schon schönere Fotos von dem Rad im Bikemarkt, wo es ja sicher auch her ist oder?


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. Juli 2008)

moins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (22. Juli 2008)

@elfriede: also das bike war sicher nicht mit schöneren fotos im bikemarkt...so wie es da zu sehen ist, ist es jetzt seit 3 wochen fertig! ich wollte erst den rahmen verkaufen, was aber daran liegtr das ich es zuerst falsch aufgebaut hatte ( freerider mit 66, etc )
so wie es jetzt da steht macht es riesen laune und wird mich durch die saison 08 begleiten!!!


----------



## abbath (22. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> krass!
> 
> welche feder fährst du in der pike bei welchem gewicht?
> 
> ist das ein nonius? wie gross bist du? 3m?



Ja, Nonius. Also in der Pike ist die normale Feder drin. Hatte mir gleich die x-firm mitbestellt, war aber im Rückstand und so hab ich's erstmal mit der normalen ausprobiert. Funktioniert bestens, Negativfederweg lag bisher (ich hab heute den Sattel mal etwas weiter vorgeschoben) bei 20%.
[email protected],03m


----------



## Testonkel (23. Juli 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @elfriede: also das bike war sicher nicht mit schöneren fotos im bikemarkt...so wie es da zu sehen ist, ist es jetzt seit 3 wochen fertig! ich wollte erst den rahmen verkaufen, was aber daran liegtr das ich es zuerst falsch aufgebaut hatte ( freerider mit 66, etc )
> so wie es jetzt da steht macht es riesen laune und wird mich durch die saison 08 begleiten!!!



Was war an dem Freerider Aufbau falsch, oder entsprach es einfach nicht deinen Bedürfnissen? Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Teil.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Juli 2008)

also ich hatte an dem freeride aufbau keinen spaß, zumal ich das gewi8cht für zu hoch emffand um damit auch mal gemütlich nen paar km mehr zu fahren.
der dh aufbau macht dageben nur spaß und mit 18,4 kg bin ich soweit auch recht zufriden, da geht zwar boch was, aber ich will meinen geldbeutel nicht so ausreizen


----------



## Testonkel (23. Juli 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also ich hatte an dem freeride aufbau keinen spaß, zumal ich das gewi8cht für zu hoch emffand um damit auch mal gemütlich nen paar km mehr zu fahren.
> der dh aufbau macht dageben nur spaß und mit 18,4 kg bin ich soweit auch recht zufriden, da geht zwar boch was, aber ich will meinen geldbeutel nicht so ausreizen



Mein FR Aufbau mit 66 hat wohl im Moment über 21kg  Macht aber trotzdem Spass. Die 66 baut meiner Meinung etwas zu flach, aber mit nem ordentlichen Spacerturm fährt sichs schön.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2008)

19,18kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön ! Nur diesen Shaman-Bash finde ich potthäßlich ! Schaut aus wie aus der heimischen Standbohrmaschine. 90er Jahre Aufbohr-Style.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2008)

^^schönes bike Meister-Rainer^^
 weisste ja. 

aber der "kettenstrebenschutz",-na ja....


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2008)

der stachel in arturs arsch


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der stachel in arturs arsch




 wollte ich doch nur mal gesagt haben...


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juli 2008)

@ dersteinmetz,

Geiles Bike mit echt schöner "Farbgestaltung" . Die Boxxer paßt echt super dazu.

Gratuliere!

Vielleicht die Pedale in Schwarz, die sehen in Weiß schnell so siffig aus?


----------



## Zweites Ich (24. Juli 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil ! Schriftzug noch weiß, dann perfekt !


----------



## abbath (24. Juli 2008)

vor allem: zwei gleiche flaschenhalter montieren. hast du das rad so von nicolai, oder war der rahmen schwarz und du hast das steuerrohr selbst (nass) lackiert?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2008)

...hier mal mein neues altes ufo


----------



## ins (26. Juli 2008)

geiles rad, würde allerdings einen anderen vorbau montieren, der diabolus ist sehr schwer und "fett".
ausserdem schau mal, ob du die leitung für das schaltwerk nicht ein wenig kürzen kannst.


p.s. hast du nächsten samstag zeit und lust mal ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2008)

ins schrieb:


> geiles rad, würde allerdings einen anderen vorbau montieren, der diabolus ist sehr schwer und "fett".
> ausserdem schau mal, ob du die leitung für das schaltwerk nicht ein wenig kürzen kannst.



still work in progress.  



ins schrieb:


> p.s. hast du nächsten samstag zeit und lust mal ne runde zu drehen?



wenn du mir sagst wer du bist, kann man mal drüber reden.


----------



## sluette (27. Juli 2008)

@Zweites Ich: schönes argon, wieviel bringts auf die waage ?


----------



## T.I.M. (27. Juli 2008)

Hab mal ein anständiges Bild von meiner neuen Kiste gemacht


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2008)

Für mich das schönste Nicolai bisher.


----------



## tomclp (28. Juli 2008)

@ Tim  was für eine Titanfeder hast du in deinem Fox Dämpfer drinne (Marke)
Woher gekauft und was wiegt sie ? Passt die Feder auch für eine Fox Vannilla RC ? 
Gruß Tom


----------



## T.I.M. (28. Juli 2008)

tomclp schrieb:


> @ Tim  was für eine Titanfeder hast du in deinem Fox Dämpfer drinne (Marke)
> Woher gekauft und was wiegt sie ? Passt die Feder auch für eine Fox Vannilla RC ?
> Gruß Tom



Ist eine RCS Feder. Aus USA, weil hier unbezahlbar 
Bei Chainreaction Cycles gibts Nukeproof Titan Federn in vielen
Grössen, schau da mal nach.


----------



## dersteinmetz (28. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Für mich das schönste Nicolai bisher.



für mich nicht!!!!

das zweitschönste, ja!!!!


----------



## tomclp (28. Juli 2008)

@ TIM,
 ok was für eine Feder hast du den drinne . In meinem jetzigen ist eine 2,75" verbaut. Ich glaub rcs hat nur 3" in 450 lbs.
Woher bekomme ich den eine aus USA wenn ich  nicht drüben bin ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## T.I.M. (28. Juli 2008)

@dersteinmetz: Klappe halten ;-)




tomclp schrieb:


> @ TIM,
> ok was für eine Feder hast du den drinne . In meinem jetzigen ist eine 2,75" verbaut. Ich glaub rcs hat nur 3" in 450 lbs.
> Woher bekomme ich den eine aus USA wenn ich  nicht drüben bin ?
> Gruß Tom



Also ich glaube ich hab eine 2,75" in 450 lbs. Hab die damals auf 
E-bay.com von nem Ami ersteigert. 3" sollte aber auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (28. Juli 2008)

Nachdem WODAN jahrelang aktiv Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hat, bin ich jetzt auch endlich in Lübbrechtsen gelandet!  




Helius Sattelzug @ ca. 28kg leer
Federweg 160 - 163 - 2 x 53  




Helius FR XL ca. 16kg

Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## dersteinmetz (28. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> @dersteinmetz: Klappe halten ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab 3'' zoll nuke proof....basst...


----------



## WODAN (28. Juli 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Nachdem WODAN jahrelang aktiv Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hat, bin ich jetzt auch endlich in Lübbrechtsen gelandet!
> 
> ###
> 
> ...



Genial! Endlich ein schönes Bike in XL, nicht wie der Taiwanbomber


----------



## tomclp (28. Juli 2008)

@ dersteinmetz , haste deine Feder mal gewogen ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## dersteinmetz (28. Juli 2008)

tomclp schrieb:


> @ dersteinmetz , haste deine Feder mal gewogen ?
> 
> Gruß Tom



also ich hab ja die 3'' 550lbs nuke proof...und die war soweit ich mich erinnern kann ca. 100gramm leichter als die fox originalfeder in 2,75'' und 550lbs.
dh. 100gramm gewichtsersparnis für 200 öcken...
hat sich net wirklich gelohnt... abba wat solls...


----------



## pfalz (28. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder ein bissl geschraubt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2008)

Bis auf die Sattelposition sehr schön !


----------



## mad-drive (28. Juli 2008)

Mein Helius FR


----------



## Omegar (29. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Hab mal ein anständiges Bild von meiner neuen Kiste gemacht



hey, was für ne farbe ist das denn? bzw. ist überhaupt eine drauf?

Sehr schönes Helius!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juli 2008)

das ist alu poliert.


----------



## gbm31 (29. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das ist alu poliert.




roh / gebürstet bitte. poliert würde... eben poliert aussehen


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Juli 2008)

das helius ist ein traum!


----------



## T.I.M. (29. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das ist alu poliert.



Gar nicht wahr! Raw, nackig


----------



## bep (31. Juli 2008)

was wiegt'n das helius?


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr! Raw, nackig




ok


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand verglichen, was "raw" für eine Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung bringt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (31. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat jemand verglichen, was "raw" für eine Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung bringt ?



hab mal was von 300gramm gehört.....

ohne gewähr!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Juli 2008)

ja 200 - 300 Gramm sagt man so im Allgemeinen  ich lasse mir bald das Öl von der Kette und das Talkum von den Schläuchen entfernen, das soll auch noch was bringen


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat jemand verglichen, was "raw" für eine Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung bringt ?



Wie eloxiert.


----------



## dersteinmetz (31. Juli 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wie eloxiert.



und ich hab gehört, dass elox etwas leichter ist als "raw"....kein scherz..


----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2008)

ja, weil der Rahmen durch das Strahlen vorm Eloxieren nochmal abnimmt,
kann aber nicht sehr viel sein.... schätze 10-20g


----------



## sluette (31. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja, weil der Rahmen durch das Strahlen vorm Eloxieren nochmal abnimmt,
> kann aber nicht sehr viel sein.... schätze 10-20g



der gewichtsverlust entsteht nicht beim strahlen sondern beim eloxieren, aber das ist ein anderes thema...


----------



## Co1n (31. Juli 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> der gewichtsverlust entsteht nicht beim strahlen sondern beim eloxieren, aber das ist ein anderes thema...



klingt unlogisch......


----------



## Elfriede (31. Juli 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> klingt unlogisch......



Zum Eloxieren wird der Rahmen unter anderem angeätzt => Geichtsverlust

Zum Vergleich:

Wiege deine Hand. Lege sie in ein Becken mit konz. Schwefelsäure und ziehe sie nach 15 min wieder raus. Nochmals wiegen. Du wirst feststellen, dass sie leichter ist...


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Gibts bei Nicolai noch dieses schöne Bronze-Elox ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2008)

ja!


----------



## Co1n (31. Juli 2008)

trotzdem findet gewichtsverlust auch beim Strahlen statt...... das wurd ja oben eindeutig verneint . das klang unlogisch.....


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Kann mal jemand ein bronze Elox Bike posten ? Und Kupfer ? Ich finds auf die Schnelle nicht.


----------



## sluette (31. Juli 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> klingt unlogisch......



beim eloxieren wird material abgetragen, nicht viel aber immerhin etwas. das ist auch der grund dafür warum die lagerstellen am rahmen erst nach dem eloxieren auf entmaß gefräst werden.
beim strahlen wird meiner ansicht nach nur material verdichtet, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein bronze Elox Bike posten ? Und Kupfer ? Ich finds auf die Schnelle nicht.



Dann mach ich das halt 

bronxe elox 





raw


----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2008)

Danke ! Hast Du das Bild noch in Farbe ? Das wär ein Traum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. August 2008)

hier die bronze referenz aus dem helius am thread



botswana23 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht beim schönstem Wetter aber schon mal ein Vorgeschmack



das ist doch wohl der schönste, oder ?


----------



## RoughBomber (1. August 2008)

Hier mein Schoko gewordener UFO ST traum am Lago aufm Tremalzo!


----------



## sluette (2. August 2008)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Hier mein Schoko gewordener UFO ST traum am Lago aufm Tremalzo!



das bild ist leider ein wenig klein...
bist du wenigstens selbst hochgefahren ?


----------



## chris12 (2. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein bronze Elox Bike posten ? Und Kupfer ? Ich finds auf die Schnelle nicht.



schau mal in mein album. das bronze kommt auf bilder immer sehr unterschiedlich zur geltung. ich finde es absolut genial und die ganzen feinheiten am rahmen kommen noch besser zur geltung.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/70094


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2008)

Danke  ! Sehr schön !


----------



## RoughBomber (2. August 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> das bild ist leider ein wenig klein...
> bist du wenigstens selbst hochgefahren ?




Nen besseres Bild wird folgen! Muß ich gloich ma machen.

Nee...hochfahren hät ich bei 40°C, Panzer, Fullfacehelm, 48 Kettenblatt und 23kg Bikegewicht nich überlebt, oder ich wär immernoch unterwegs! Zum glück gibts ja nen shuttle


----------



## sluette (2. August 2008)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Nee...hochfahren hät ich bei 40°C, Panzer, Fullfacehelm, 48 Kettenblatt und 23kg Bikegewicht nich überlebt, oder ich wär immernoch unterwegs! Zum glück gibts ja nen shuttle



naja, ich habe im frühjahr mit meinem 17kg enduro auch bei knapp 1600 aufgegeben ...


----------



## Alex de Large (2. August 2008)

Darfs noch etwas mehr Bronze sein?
















Das Geile an dem Bronze-Elox ist, daß es bei jedem Licht anders aussieht (von Gold bis Titangrau)!


----------



## wavearound (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Premiere sozusagen. Hatte das vorher nich so mit Radforen ohne Motor, i fahr lieber.







gruesse

wavearound

....und immer schoen getarnt bleiben....


----------



## san_andreas (4. August 2008)

Hilfe, das Bronze ist sooooo geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoughBomber (4. August 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Schoko Ufo in der nahaufnahme!


----------



## Kunibert (6. August 2008)

Hier mein Stadtflitzer: gebrauchtes Nicolai Argon CC in "L" von 2004.


Mit vielen alten Teile, die hier recycled wurden: 
Pace VR-Nabe, Bullseye HR-Nabe mit Schraubkranz, alte Deore Daumenshifter, Pace RC 31 Carbongabel, Coda Kurbeln (kommt noch ein größeres Blatt ran) usw.

Für die kleine Feierabend-Runde in der City genial!


----------



## Co1n (6. August 2008)

WoW! echt hübsch! liebe solche aufbauten!!!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. August 2008)

aber mit gross in die kurve legen ist da nix ...


----------



## Alex de Large (6. August 2008)

montier noch ein Paar fette Super Moto oder so und Du bekommst von mir 10 Punkte


----------



## c_w (7. August 2008)

Hm, mir gefallen da die Kurbeln und die Gabel nicht! PAsst imho nicht. Und Bremsgriffe gibt's sicher auch schönere!
Aber nur my2Cents. ICh bin selber auch nicht der "Bike-Optimierer", in einem bestimmten Rahmen gilt bei mir auch Form follows Function und nicht ander's rum.


----------



## sluette (8. August 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Hm, mir gefallen da die Kurbeln und die Gabel nicht! PAsst imho nicht.



die kurbel geht gar nicht, vor allem weil vom falschen hersteller, da gebe ich recht.
aber, bitte ? was gibt's schöneres als ne pace starrgabel ? 
btw. wird die gabel eingentlich noch gebaut seitdem pace das gabelgeschäft an die schweizer verkauf hat ?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. August 2008)

Bei den Reifen ist doch alles andere egal. So schmale Dinger am MTB schauen doch immer kacke aus.


----------



## Co1n (8. August 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen ist doch alles andere egal. So schmale Dinger am MTB schauen doch immer kacke aus.



gerade sone schmalen reifen machen nen geilen look! Ob dat nu so vorteilhaft zu fahren is kann ich net sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (8. August 2008)

Das Argon gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Zweites Ich (10. August 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> vor allem: zwei gleiche flaschenhalter montieren. hast du das rad so von nicolai, oder war der rahmen schwarz und du hast das steuerrohr selbst (nass) lackiert?



Die Rahmenbeschichtung hat Herr Nicolai nach meiner Skizze angefertigt. erst schwarz eloxiert, dann Teilbereich weiß pulverbeschichtet.

Die Flaschenhalter sind so genau richtig, denn ein zweiter Taxc auf dem Unterrrohr würde die Flasche (dort) nicht zuverlässig halten, und ein zweiter Profile passt nicht ans Sitzrohr (Stichwort: Umwerferschelle).


----------



## Zweites Ich (10. August 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> @Zweites Ich: schönes argon, wieviel bringts auf die waage ?



Danke, eine präzise Wiegung steht noch aus, aber es werden so 10,3 kg sein (Summe der Teile, Wiegung mit Personenwaage). Wenn es Dich interessiert, kannst Du Details in meinem Thread im Leichtbauforum nachlesen.


----------



## Zweites Ich (10. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Schriftzug noch weiß, dann perfekt !



Danke!

Die Schriftzüge müssen aber chromsilber sein, denn das passt perfekt zu den chromsilbernen Schriftzügen der Reba, den polierten Naben, dem polierten Vorbaudeckel/Spacer und dem Sattelgestell


----------



## Wheelsiderider (10. August 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von meiner Untertasse...jetzt mit integr Vorbau, Easton Lenker, Conti Hinterreifen und Avid Rollamajig


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2008)

yeah. endlich mal vernünftige bereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2008)

update, sorry fürs kellerfoto:





geändert wurde:

kefü weg
neuer sattel
neue stütze
versuchsweise maxxis hookworm drauf

gewicht um die 16kg


----------



## Nippes80 (15. August 2008)

So...auch von mir mal paar neue Bilder, bin mal gespannt was die "The One" so kann...das wird dieses WE ausgiebig in Willingen getestet!!!


----------



## publicenemy (15. August 2008)

also mir gefällt es sehr, clear aufgebaut ...

aber besonders dieser ST rahmen , die sitzstreben sind megafett ... und die gabel sind immer so kümmerlich klein aus ...ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht aber sonst sehr schön


----------



## Nippes80 (15. August 2008)

Ne Totem oder ne aktuelle 66 ist schon um einiges dicker...aber solange die Gabel funktioniert (und das tut sie sehr sehr gut) bleibt sie dran! Trotzdem DANKE!!! 





publicenemy schrieb:


> also mir gefällt es sehr, clear aufgebaut ...
> 
> aber besonders dieser ST rahmen , die sitzstreben sind megafett ... und die gabel sind immer so kümmerlich klein aus ...ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht aber sonst sehr schön


----------



## publicenemy (15. August 2008)

ja , funzen tut sie super . bestimmt ein sehr feines gerät was du da hast , besonders vom fahrfeeling udn alles ... aber das ist mir bis jetzt bei jedem aufgefallen mit der strebe und deshalb hab ichs nun das 1. mal gesagt aber wie gesagt shcöne kiste


----------



## Koschda (30. August 2008)

Hier mein hart erkämpftes Bike.
...wiegt exakt 20Kg, ist ein Wunsch/Maßrahmen, und hat ein paar ganz nette Dinge dran... wer´s erkennen kann!
...hatte das große Glück mir außer dem Rahmen, noch den Laufradsatz und Bremsen von Joscha Forstreuter günstig zu erwerben. Der ist ein echt zuverlässiger und freundlicher Zeitgenosse. Was mich wundert, bei den Star-Allüren , die viele professionelle Fahrer entwickeln.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. August 2008)

der sattel... :kotz: versaut die optik total


----------



## SIR DIDA (30. August 2008)

was man nicht alles im netz findet


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2008)

Bei mir zu Hause habe ich das hier gefunden: 





 Mal wieder ein bißchen umgebaut...


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2008)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. August 2008)

geil


----------



## Koschda (1. September 2008)

@ Kroiterfee

...muss dir Recht geben. Der Sattel sieht echt beschissen aus.
Aber dafür ist er auch noch teuflisch unbequem, da man mit dem Großteil seines Gesäßes auf dem Hartplastikteil sitzt. Und exakt darunter befindet sich die solide Metallstrebe.
...es musste halt schnell was billiges her, da es erst 5 Tage vor meinem Bikeurlaub komplett war
Gruß K


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2008)

ja man. ich hatte auch erst mit dem teil geliebäugelt und dann mal gegoogelt. dann hab ichs sein gelassen. suchste noch einen sattel? hab noch einen 2mal benutzten selle yutaak hier liegen. nach bildern einfach googeln.


----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

Kami-Nurse schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



nää wat isset schön....grün


----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

...die Standrohre von der Totem wollt ich mir demnächst umlackieren lassen,in Nicolai Aufkleber-grün.Dat macht Kalle bestimmt


----------



## dufte (1. September 2008)

Kami-Nurse schrieb:


> ...die Standrohre von der Totem wollt ich mir demnächst umlackieren lassen


Würd ich Dir nicht empfehlen............


----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

Warum? Kennste die OEM-Gabel auch ne Totem an den Norco Bikes? Sieht echt jut aus!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2008)

kami-nurse...

du meinst die tauchrohre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kami-nurse...
> 
> du meinst die tauchrohre...



 uups tja dat andere würde keinen Sinn machen


----------



## käps<-- (7. September 2008)

hallo.

kann jemand mal bischen was vom ufo st erzählen? will mir was neues anschaffen und da hab ich auch ans ufo gedacht.

beste grüße + danke


----------



## Kami-Nurse (7. September 2008)

käps<-- schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> kann jemand mal bischen was vom ufo st erzählen? will mir was neues anschaffen und da hab ich auch ans ufo gedacht.
> 
> beste grüße + danke



Kommt drauf an wat Du damit machen willst oder was Du bis jetzt fürn Bike gewohnt bist.
Ganz grob,das UFO ist recht schwer dafür aber umso robuster !!! Es ist deutsche Wertarbeit,verdammt gute Schweißnähte,und saubere Geometrie!!!
Schau einfach mal auf der Nicolai Seite nach da wirst DU über Material und technischen Daten alles wissenswerte finden.Es ist als Freerider deklariert,fährt sich aber auch mit ner Doppelbrücke gut im Downhill.Weil es so schwer ist meinen manche es wäre träge,aber das muß eben jeder selbst wissen und am besten mal testen.In winterberg kannst Du das UFO testen auch das neue ION.Macht find ich am meisten Sinn bei nem neuen Bike,man sollte es mal Probe fahren bevor man es kauft.


----------



## käps<-- (8. September 2008)

bin vorher nen keiler gefahrn und dann nen izimu. sollte schon in richtung downhill gehn. wollt mir nur bischen feedback einfangen und einfach mal so rumhörn was die leutz so dazu zu sagen haben die ein ufo fahren bzw. fliegen.


----------



## Bersi (8. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228

da wird ihnen zwecks ufo (untertasse) geholfen 

mfg

bersi


----------



## Der_Graf (8. September 2008)

So, hab jetz meins auch mal wieder aktualisiert, endlich mit passendem Sattel  . (war sogar ganz günstig  )
und aufs oberrohr noch nen aufkleber  --> Geschmackssache, mir gefällts, erinnert mich bisschen an die Nicolai Bikes auf der Eurobike, die haben Teilweise auch so viele große kleber drauf...
aber naja, bin irgendwie mit meim Dämpfer nich so zufrieden.ich habs gefühl der müsste noch weicher gehn weil ich glaub ich nutz nich den ganzen federweg. hab ne 350er Feder drin, kanns zwar nich ganz genau lesen, weils abgescheuert is, aber bin mir 90 prozent sicher. weiß da jemand Bescheid?
Ich wieg mit Klamotten etc ca. 72 kg. Kenn mich nich aus bei den Federn:S ..man sollte an der Federvorspannung schon so fest zu haben, dass man an der Feder nich wackeln kann nehm ich an, ...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (9. September 2008)

sehr schick! die 350er feder müßte eigentlich weich genug sein. wieviel bottom out hast du drinn?


----------



## Der_Graf (9. September 2008)

habs aufm dritten strich? muss ich mich dann nich wundern^^? kenn mich damit absolut nich aus^^!


----------



## Macross (9. September 2008)

also du mußt es ganz raus drehen und dann schauen obs durchhaut wenn ja n bißchen rein und nochmal testen usw...
du kannst auch n bißchen mit dem luftdruck experimentieren


----------



## Der_Graf (9. September 2008)

dh. ich muss es aufn ersten strich drehen wenn du schreibst ganz raus;-)?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2008)

welche rahmengrösse ist das und wie gross bist du?


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

Helius AM
farbe: raw
Größe: M
Gewicht:15,5kg
erstes Fazit: sehr sehr geiles Fahrrad 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## mjk83 (10. September 2008)

Hi... 
das Bike sieht richtig cool aus !

Gruß Martin


----------



## Prexl (10. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/7/7/3/_/large/NicolaiIonSt.JPG


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

mjk83 schrieb:


> Hi...
> das Bike sieht richtig cool aus !
> 
> Gruß Martin



Danke Dir Martin.


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

Prexl schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/7/7/3/_/large/NicolaiIonSt.JPG



oder so 






Geil! 

PS: ich bekomme auch bald ein ION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (10. September 2008)

@Guru :

Geiles Teil 

Jetzt hast du dein AM vor mir fertig, meins dauert mindestens noch einen Monat


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

vorfreude ist die schönste freude


----------



## mjk83 (10. September 2008)

@ Guru 

da bin ich mal gespannt auf Dein ION ! 

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Prexl (10. September 2008)

@guru: merce


----------



## visionthing (18. September 2008)

Helius Fr 07


----------



## kroiterfee (19. September 2008)

partliste bitte!


----------



## dersteinmetz (20. September 2008)

war so goil heut


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

Zwei Traumbikes ! (da muß man dann halt am Pickup bisserl sparen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (20. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Zwei Traumbikes ! (da muß man dann halt am Pickup bisserl sparen )



He , nix gegen mein Shuttle-LKW!!!! Geht ab wie Schmidts Katze!!!


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

Ich find ihn auch fast genauso geil wie die Bikes.


----------



## dersteinmetz (20. September 2008)

Danke, das hat er aber auch wirklich verdient


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. September 2008)

Bei genauerer Betrachtung des Shuttlemobils macht der Username auch einen Sinn!

Geile Bikes, keine Frage.


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. September 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Bei genauerer Betrachtung des Shuttlemobils macht der Username auch einen Sinn!
> 
> Geile Bikes, keine Frage.




da hast du gut kombiniert


----------



## mjk83 (21. September 2008)

Hi,

n1 Bike @ Steinmetz!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2008)

i -N- Love.


----------



## kitor (22. September 2008)

cooles Bild!


----------



## Macross (22. September 2008)

sehr geiles bild!  und echt schickes ufo


----------



## RoughBomber (22. September 2008)

Geiles UFO und geiles Bild, ich glaub ich muß auch mal nen paar Fotos am Centro und Umgebung machen!


----------



## IIII (23. September 2008)

Mal kurz ne Frage dazwischen geworfen, ich hol am Samstag mein UST ab, wie verstell ich den Federweg? Mache ich das in dem ich den Dämpfer hinten in den 4, 5? löchern verstelle? sprich ganz oben am wenigsten unten am Meißten? Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

MfG


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2008)

EDIT:

MÖÖÖÖÖÖP völlig verlesen


----------



## Testmaen (23. September 2008)

IIII schrieb:


> sprich ganz oben am wenigsten unten am Meißten? Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?



Genau so isses!


----------



## schroeti (23. September 2008)

höhö, kleiner Beitrag auch von mir...









beide auf der Fotosession mit Artur und seinem -N-Baby gemacht.


----------



## IIII (23. September 2008)

und was verstell ich mit den vorderen Positionen? Die Geometrie?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2008)

IIII schrieb:


> und was verstell ich mit den vorderen Positionen? Die Geometrie?



jetzt hätte mein erster Beitrag gestimmt 

damit kannst die die Einbauposition des Dämpfers an die verschiendenen Rahmengrößen anpassen, es gibt also nur eine "richtige" Position


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (23. September 2008)

Ja leck mich fett, die Bilder werden ja immer besser. *lechz*


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. September 2008)

Dadurch wird z.B. der Lenkwinkel steiler oder flacher, oder man kann/könnte Dämpfer mit anderen Einbaulängen verbauen. Hierbei gilt aber immer, vorher Kollisionskontrolle machen. Fahr das Teil doch erstmal wie es ist, probier ein wenig mit den Federwegen wenn Du magst und lass den Dämpferschlitten erstmal wo er ist!

Wie John-Doe geschrieben hat, ist das von Nicolai schon so vorgegeben und das Verändern ist auf eigene Gefahr, daher immer Kollisionskontrolle, aber so wie es ist, sollte es Taugen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2008)

dafür isser nicht gedacht


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. September 2008)

Funktioniert aber und wird von vielen dafür genutzt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2008)

ich kenne keinen der das macht, ok außer Dir jetzt, aber jeder wie er will 

ich finde den Text leider auf die Schnelle nicht mehr, aber irgendwo hat sich auch mal jemand, ich glaube Falco darüber ausgelassen.....


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. September 2008)

Ich hab auch grad eine Mail vom Falco dazu gesucht, ich hatte ihn diesbezüglich auch mal angeschrieben, finde ich jetzt aber auch nicht mehr. Gerade bei der Benutzung eines Romic-Dämpfer, den es ja damals gab, kam die Frage auf, da dieser eine etwas größere Einbaulänge hatte. Hier sagte Falco auch, das man die Aufnahme eventuell verstellen sollte, um den Lenkwinkel anzupassen. 

Will mich hier nicht streiten, habe ja auch ausdrücklich auf die Kollisionskontrolle hingewiesen.


----------



## IIII (23. September 2008)

Ich bins schon ein paar mal gefahren, mir ist hinten nen bisschen viel, denk ich daher, werd ichs mal hinten ne nummer höher anschrauben und schauen was und wie es sich ändert.
Wenn ich das mache muss ich dann automatisch vorne den Schlitten auch verstellen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. September 2008)

Nein, wäre ich bloss still gewesen ;-) Einfach hinten umhängen um den Federweg zu verstellen, vorne lässt Du es wie es ist!


----------



## IIII (23. September 2008)

Hehe okey, habs verstanden, will vorne auch nix verstellen, nur den FW variieren.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2008)

:d


----------



## schroeti (24. September 2008)

Ich will ja Eure wertvolle und konstruktive Diskussion nicht unnötig stören, aber das ist doch eigentlich kein Technik-Fred hier, oder täusche ich mich da??


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2008)

schroeti schrieb:


> Ich will ja Eure wertvolle und konstruktive Diskussion nicht unnötig stören, aber das ist doch eigentlich kein Technik-Fred hier, oder täusche ich mich da??





 vor allem gehört die diskusion nicht hier rein sondern in den "UFO-Thread" 

nicht wahr IIII


----------



## IIII (24. September 2008)

ist ja schon wieder vorbei, wollt nciht xtra was neues aufmachen, wieso gerade hier weiß ich selbst nciht^^


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2008)

IIII schrieb:


> ist ja schon wieder vorbei, wollt nciht xtra was neues aufmachen, wieso gerade hier weiß ich selbst nciht^^



da brauchste nix aufzmachen. 
bilder/fragen/antworten zum ufo
 --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228

gruss 
KJ


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2008)

AHHHSOO
 ein neues auto kam auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. September 2008)

das einzig gute an dem auto ist der aufkleber


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Hehe


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. September 2008)

das is doch kein Auto


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das is doch kein Auto



das ist ein super auto !  

* 4-5 liter benzin auf 100km. bei 68 PS
es ist schnell ,- u. bequwem auch für 4 pers.
inkl. voller garantie ,-da mein schwager meister bei citroen ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. September 2008)

ja aber das in ein Franzose ^^ wenn da jetzt hinten noch 3 Bikes dran gehen, nehme ich es zurück


----------



## xMARTINx (26. September 2008)

wenn er mehr als 4 bis 5liter bei 68ps verbrauchen würde wäre es ja auch schlimm,vorne ziehts,hinten dröhnts,ziehdröhn


----------



## Omegar (26. September 2008)

Zeig mir dein Radl und nicht dein Auto....
Ach ja, mein Motor verbraucht so 2L Wasser auf 20km. Ist trotzdem Öko!


----------



## gbm31 (26. September 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Zeig mir dein Radl und nicht dein Auto....





jo.


hab mich grad beim scrollen schon amüsiert gehabt, daß du scheins das falsche foto verlinkt hast, aber das war ja mit absicht...

sorry, unangebracht, trotz aufkleber.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. September 2008)

ich hatte mal ein Auto das hat 1 Liter Öl auf 100km verbraucht und im Geländeeinsatz noch mal 1 Liter mehr, das nenne ich Öko 

aber BTT:

mein Radel mit neuen Winterschlappen anne Füße:


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ein Auto das hat 1 Liter Öl auf 100km verbraucht und im Geländeeinsatz noch mal 1 Liter mehr, das nenne ich Öko
> 
> aber BTT:
> 
> mein Radel mit neuen Winterschlappen anne Füße:



Zum Foddo, da geht mehr, HDR un so 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Hi..

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Ion.






Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2008)

der maxxis aufkleber an der gabel MUSS weg.


----------



## mjk83 (26. September 2008)

Hehe,

Du bist schon der 2te der das schreibt  Wird wohl was dran sein! 

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

Totsünde


----------



## MTBasti (26. September 2008)

ich dachte das dient der Verwirrung von Halbwissenden


----------



## sigi_kay (28. September 2008)

Well. ich kenn da 'nen jungen Mann, der is völlich vernarrt in sein neues NiC0LAI. Zu Recht, wie ich finde. Schon lange nich mehr soon Radd gesehn, black, nearly stripped and BEAUTY.  Heißt auch FreeRide un is edel wie'n Gas, so:  mach ich gelegentlich 'nen Fotto, wenn wir ma unterwegs sind. 1 von denen, das das FREE vom Ride nen bissel rübabringt. Imho.
So 1 z.B.:


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2008)

Tolles UFO und sehr schönes Ion.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zum Foddo, da geht mehr, HDR un so
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



ich muss die Linda mal welche machen lassen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Oktober 2008)

Gestern morgen kam der sehnlichst erwartete Rahmen an, nachmittags wurde genüsslich montiert und heute stand die erste Schlammpackung an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bep (2. Oktober 2008)

absolut 1a foto sigi_kay


----------



## abbath (2. Oktober 2008)

Nettes Argon! Was wiegt sowas? Die zwei unterschiedlichen Flaschehalter überseh ich mal...


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2008)

flaschenhalter ab, hibike aufkleber weg, syntace p6: dann bombe!


----------



## botswana23 (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Argon, aber ich würde keine P6 dranbauen gefällt mir garnicht. An so ein Bike gehört meiner Meinung nach eine Thomson Masterpiece btw. auch etwas leichter als die P6.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Oktober 2008)

@abbath: 9,1 kg. Die unterschiedlichen Flaschenhalter sind Absicht: Auf dem Unterrohr funktioniert der Wasserträger uni nicht gut und verliert gern die Flasche. Außerdem ist der normale Wasserträger leichter. Zwei Wasserträger wäre beim Renneeinsatz aber blöd, weil man dann nur konische Flaschen verwenden könnte und die gibts beim Rennen selten. Und ich möchte gegen Rennende die Möglichkeit haben, eine neue Flasche zu nehmen.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> flaschenhalter ab, hibike aufkleber weg, syntace p6: dann bombe!


Zwei Flaschenhalter brauch ich und macht auch in der Kombination Sinn (s.o.). hibike ist sozusagen mein Hauptsponsor, bleibt ergo auch und so ein schwerer Brocken von P6 kommt mir nicht ans Rad.  Die Use ist sehr leicht, bietet viel Komfort und sieht man seltener.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2008)

schönes schlichtes argon. und das gewicht beweisst das es kein carbon und wirre hydroformingorgien im rahmenbau braucht!
sehr cool auch das selbst die flaschenhalter auf bestmögliche funktion und gewicht abgestimmt sind 
rentiert sich der aufwand in nokons zu investieren? ich bin am überlegen ob ichs mir leisten soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> rentiert sich der aufwand in nokons zu investieren? ich bin am überlegen ob ichs mir leisten soll..


Man kann sie lieben oder hassen. Ich fahr sie seit Jahren und mag sie sehr. Die Funktion ist meiner Meinung nach die Beste und sie sind sehr flexibel verlegbar und knick-resistent. Dafür ist die Montage schon ziemlich aufwändig und man muß sie ab und zu etwas ölen, damit sie nicht knarzen. Vom Gewicht her spart das nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Oktober 2008)

Nokons lohnen sich absolut nicht - sind nur schön anzusehen


----------



## san_andreas (3. Oktober 2008)

Vorallem optisch finde ich sie nicht so toll, weil sie oft keine gleichmäßigen Bögen machen.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2008)

mir verdrehts halt öfters mal den lenker wenn ich das rad umfreiwillig wegwerf. ich dachte die wären vielleicht etwas stabiler. meine bowdenzüge überdehnen dann immer und quetschen aus den endhülsen raus usw..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Oktober 2008)

Flexibel sind sie auf jeden Fall, von daher könnte das für dich von Interesse sein, Rainer. Aber san_andreas hat schon Recht: diese ungleichmäßige Form ist auch nicht so schön. Nach einiger Zeit knarzen die Dinger...
Ich habe drei verschiedene Nokonsets inzwischen gefahren - würde mir aber keines wieder kaufen. Nun fahre ich das Xtr Schaltzugset. Meiner Meinung nach preis-leistungsmäßig fast unschlagbar.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Oettinger (3. Oktober 2008)




----------



## WODAN (4. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
wollte mal meinen neuen Bikehalter vorstellen 
MfG


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Oktober 2008)

Angeber 

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher, eine schöne Sammlung! Was wird das 4. N für eins?


----------



## WODAN (4. Oktober 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Angeber
> 
> Mein Neid ist Dir sicher, eine schöne Sammlung! Was wird das 4. N für eins?



Wer, ich? 

Ich kenne Leute, die haben ALLE Getrieberäder von Kalle 

Das 4. wird ein Argon FR.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Sammlung deutscher Handwerkskunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (4. Oktober 2008)

hey wodan, seit wann hast du denn einen stahlfederdämpfer im helius? 

warst du nicht zusammen mit korbinator der air-verfechter?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich den Threadtitel lese
dann


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2008)

du bist hier falsch


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Oktober 2008)

jetzt verstehe ich gar nix mehr.....
was willst du jetzt du jetzt zeigen?
dass das kein NICOLAI ist?
das du nen scharfes outfit fährts?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

genau

ich hab nur den Threadtitel gelesen


sorry,das musste sein.hab mich angesprochen gefühlt
aber das Bike is auch gut,gell?


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2008)

sonderbarer humor

das outfit erreicht übrigens 11 punkte auf der gayness skala


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2008)

is ja net so schlimm , und jetzt aber husch husch ins Canyon Forum


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

ok,Männer

bin wieder wech

hat spass gemacht

Apro(po)  die anmerkung "Gayness"   die Popos (siehe mein Profilbil links) sind mir lieber


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2008)

kauf dir ma ein vernünftiges Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> kauf dir ma ein vernünftiges Rad



Ich hab gesagt,bin wech 

Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht (zu deiner Anmerkung)
nee,ganz ehrlich.NIKOLAI sind scho schöne Drahtesel.


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2008)

Nen Esel fährst Du, Nicolai baut nix aus Draht


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

war doch nur Spass 
also noch schönen Abend an alle NIKOLAI Biker.
Ciao.


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> war doch nur Spass





sehe ich auch so.....


----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. Oktober 2008)

Edit


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich schmeiß mich weg, der Gesichtsausdruck ist auch geil... und das mit dem "k" in Nicolai hat der doch extra gemacht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi_kay (5. Oktober 2008)

neenee, immer noch nich von mir. aber trotzdem nen netten bild von nem netten nicolai ;-)


----------



## WODAN (5. Oktober 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> hey wodan, seit wann hast du denn einen stahlfederdämpfer im helius?
> 
> warst du nicht zusammen mit korbinator der air-verfechter?



Hi,
Zeiten ändern sich: Korbinator fährt jetzt Aludreck, sorry Alutech, und mein DHX air ist zum Service. 
MfG


----------



## h0tz (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meins (zwischenzeitlich auch mit 'gecleanter' gabel...)


----------



## nationrider (5. Oktober 2008)

schickes argon fr 
welche farbe ist das?


----------



## h0tz (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke 
Farbe ist Bronze eloxiert.


----------



## Motoextrem (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meins nach dem neu lacken.


----------



## Jocka79 (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
hier meins....


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Oktober 2008)

schönes ion aber extra love parts sehe ich nicht...es steckt zwar in jedem nicolai aber es sind ja die elox-teile die so heissen,ne doppelbrücke steht nem ion besser wie ich finde


----------



## abbath (5. Oktober 2008)

Das grüne UFO ist chic!


----------



## Jocka79 (7. Oktober 2008)

@ xMARTINx: Also bei mir fängt das "extra Love" schon bei den Schweißnähten an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Ion gerade schön, weil es keine buntes Elox-Zeugs hat. Eine Totem fände ich aber optisch besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2008)

Jocka
 aber die kettenstrebe... muss das sein bei so einem schönem bike ???


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

ich WUSSTE es!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich WUSSTE es!



ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen... 
 da bekommt man doch augenkrebs von,- oder ???

 man baut sich bis ins detail ein schönes bike auf,- dann wickelt man einen zerschnibbelten schlauch um irgendwelche rahmen teile ... :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich WUSSTE es!



ich auch


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich auch



ja ja lacht ihr nur...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Du Kettenstrebenfetischist !


----------



## c_w (7. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Du Kettenstrebenfetischist !



Das sagt der Sattelfetischist *g*


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

So hat jeder seinen Fetisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (7. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ion gerade schön, weil es keine buntes Elox-Zeugs hat. Eine Totem fände ich aber optisch besser.



Genau...das kann man sich länger angucken!
Totem hin oder her, meine SL1 ATA funktioniert super geil und ist auch noch ein ganzes Stück leichter!
UND: made in italy!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2008)

gerda die "made in I". marzocchi gabeln ,- hatten üble fertigungs tolleranzen.


aba egal...


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

nach dem helius thread jetzt auch noch für den rest der nicolai welt:
die rohloff ist ab, jetzt funktioniert auch der hinterbau. 18,6 kilogramm!

und JA, der kettenstrebenschutz HAT NICHTS AN SO EINEM BIKE VERLOREN.







grussascha


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Oktober 2008)

ist ja nen typisch italienisches problem,siehe ferrari...gabel in schwarz am ion wäre vielleicht cool.
sehr geiles helius!


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ist ja nen typisch italienisches problem,siehe ferrari...



klar, jeder rock der durchs werk läuft bedeutet eine verkorkste gabel!


----------



## gbm31 (7. Oktober 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> die rohloff ist ab, jetzt funktioniert auch der hinterbau. ...




für genau die aussage wurde ich hier fast mal gelyncht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder mein ST. Hab ein paar Parts geändert und etwas "extra Love" von NICOLAI und mir dazugefügt!!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

ist das ne totem coil?


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2008)

nochmal


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

haben die schmierfinken dich abgezogen, dir den lack vom rahmen genommen und die teile geklaut?


----------



## Nippes80 (10. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild ist SUPER


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist das ne totem coil?



nö, ne SoloAir (und nein, ich hab keine Probleme mit der )!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2008)

ist das ne 2008er? die hat ja keine federwegsverstellung sondern ne anpassung der härte via luft richtig?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist das ne 2008er? die hat ja keine federwegsverstellung sondern ne anpassung der härte via luft richtig?



jupp, und natürlich den ganzen motioncontroll-kram (zugstufe, hi & low druckstufe und floddgate)


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2008)

cool. danke.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2008)

..seit gestern meins !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Oktober 2008)

schönes bass!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2008)

..danke !!! ich mags auch ..... und gleich noch was ...


----------



## WODAN (13. Oktober 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..danke !!! ich mags auch ..... und gleich noch was ...



Moin,
hast Du das vom Guido gekauft? 
MfG


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2008)

jepp - sieht wieder aus wie neu , das schätzchen und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit !!!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Oktober 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> jepp - sieht wieder aus wie neu , das schätzchen und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit !!!!


was wiegt denn dein Bass?nur so interessehalber...


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2008)

14,3 kg


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Oktober 2008)

sehr geil das Teil!ich mag das bass einfachmeins is da a bissl schwerer....aber egal !hab noch nie Probleme gehabt mit dem Rahmen...


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

könnt mich heut noch im a...... treten das ich mein 2000´er Bass vor 5 Jahren verkauft habe.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2008)

Nachher ist man halt immer schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (14. Oktober 2008)

... was könnte ich mir in Arsch beissen, wollte mein Trombone Rahmen auf Helius umbauen lassen, war mir letzendlich zu teuer und habe ihn verkauft.
Der Käufer hat ihn dann zum umbauen eingeschickt, Kalle hat sich das Teil angekuckt, hat ihn net mehr rausgerückt, dem Käufer nen nagelneuen Helius FR Rahmen für 500 verkauft und der Trombone Rahmen hängt jetzt irgenwo in Lübrechtsen rum !


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

auch nicht schlecht^^^

... "was könnte ich mir in Arsch beissen"
 als ich für ein paar DM fünfzig (damals noch) ein TOP erhaltenes  Lambda  kompl bike (Modelljahr 2000 oder so)  ohne einen einzigen kratzer  nicht genommen hatte. 

ein entfernter bekannte war dermassen pleite,- das er mir das kompl. bike für 500 DM anbeboten hatte.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht^^^
> 
> ... "was könnte ich mir in Arsch beissen"
> als ich für ein paar DM fünfzig (damals noch) ein TOP erhaltenes  Lambda  kompl bike (Modelljahr 2000 oder so)  ohne einen einzigen kratzer  nicht genommen hatte.
> ...




ich rede von 250 euro für ein  Lambda  kompl bike


----------



## chris12 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... was kÃ¶nnte ich mir in Arsch beissen, wollte
> mein Trombone Rahmen auf Helius umbauen lassen, war mir letzendlich zu teuer und habe ihn verkauft.
> Der KÃ¤ufer hat ihn dann zum umbauen eingeschickt, Kalle hat sich das Teil angekuckt, hat ihn net mehr rausgerÃ¼ckt, dem KÃ¤ufer nen nagelneuen Helius FR Rahmen fÃ¼r 500â¬ verkauft und der Trombone Rahmen hÃ¤ngt jetzt irgenwo in LÃ¼brechtsen rum !




das ist doch wohl ein scherz. und ich blÃ¶dmann schicke denen jedes jahr den (scheiss) dÃ¤mpfer zur inspektion. vielleicht sollte ich auch mal das ganze rad hinschicken ...

edit:
ich wollte mein trombone ursprÃ¼nglich auch umbauen lassen. es war mir aber auch zu teuer. zudem alte geometrie und altes alu. ein freund von mir (aus der materialforschung bzw. prÃ¼fung) und mein hÃ¤ndler rieten mir dann doch zu etwas neuem. das helius ist draus geworden. und ich bin froh 10 jahre nicolaigeschichte in der garage stehen zu haben.

sind aber beides keine aktuellen fotos:


----------



## OldSchool (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi chris12, hatte auch ein '97 Trombone. Habe das 2000 auf ein Helius umbauen lassen. Werde ganz wehmütig wenn ich deinen alten Hobel sehe. Hatte auch die Magura dran (allerdings in braun) und den Versteifungsbügel so abgeknickt. Den habe ich letzte Woche beim durchwühlen einer Schublade in der Hand gehabt und an die alten Zeiten gedacht. Umbau plus neuer Dämpfer (damals noch DMN Nicolai) hat ca. 850.- DM!! gekostet. Fand ich nicht so teuer. Der Rahmen hatte ja '97 3200.- DM gekostet.

Farbe war Schwarz mit bomberorangefarbenem Schriftzug und einer Z1. Orange natürlich.

Das Fahrrad habe ich meinem Bruder geschenkt. Da ist es wenigstens nicht aus der Familie.


----------



## chris12 (15. Oktober 2008)

die orangene bomber war damals doch obligatorisch. 2001 hab ich dann aber auf steckachse und scheibenbremse vorne aufgerüstet.

ich wollte den rahmen mitte 2006 umbauen lassen, und da hat es deutlich mehr als 850mark => 425EUR gekostet. zudem ist der rahmen dann schon 9 jahre benutzt worden und alu wird im alter nicht besser, nur riss anfälliger.

fahrerisch ist der unterschied zwischen trombone und helius wie tag und nacht, obwohl sich beide rahmen im ersten moment doch sehr ähneln. man merkt den fortschirtt schon deutlich, gott sei dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja der Trombone Dämpfer war/ist ziemlich störrisch. Dafür hat alles gehalten (Lager etc.) und ist nicht wie bei anderen aus einander geflogen. Typisch Nicolai halt.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Oktober 2008)

... denke mal meiner war vielleicht was besonderes ? hatte die Rahmennummer 47, oder 49 bin mir nicht mehr sicher ?


----------



## Der_Graf (17. Oktober 2008)

mein neuester erwerb;-)


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2008)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> mein neuester erwerb;-)



habsch 3 von, hatte aber mal 4


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2008)

Was macht der Schädel da in der Wand ? Hat der bestimmte Funktionen ?


----------



## Elfriede (17. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was macht der Schädel da in der Wand ? Hat der bestimmte Funktionen ?



Vor allem die Höhe auf der er montiert ist.

Vermutlich stellt er sich jeden Tag wenigstens einmal davor und fragt: "Ey Alter, guckst du mir etwa auf die Nüsse oder was?" Das steigert das Selbstbewußtsein.

Spaß muss sein!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Oktober 2008)

fääät auch wenn mir die team-lackierung überhaupt nicht gefällt


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Oktober 2008)

das ion ist immernoch das schönste bike der welt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (20. Oktober 2008)

nee, der schädel hängt da halt nunmal^^. ich fühl mich nich so allein, wenn ich auf den sessel der davor steht nen pulli über die lehne häng und vorne runter ne hose baumeln lass


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein 98´Virus


----------



## larsen78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ist die Dämpferaufnahme angeschweißt oder geschraubt? Und hast du die Hinterbauschwinge modifiziert oder sieht das nur so aus? Warum überhaupt das Ganze?


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Larsen,

es ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Der Hinterbau ist original.
Der Dämpfer DHX 5.0 Air in 216mm mit 63mm Hub.
Das ganze ist ein Versuch, mein alter Dämpfer war hin und den Fox habe ich günstig bekommen und dann habe ich mir einen Klotz gefrässt der in die Dämpferaunahme eingeschraubt ist. Am Rahmen ist nichts verändert und es kann auch noch der alte Dämpfer gefahren werden.

Das Ergebnis sind 150mm Federweg und von Fahrverhalten ein komplett neues Bike. 

Die Arbeit hat sich richtig gelohnt.

MfG Nici


----------



## larsen78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich, wenns vom Fahrverhalten her passt! Sieht zwar ziemlich gebastelt aus, aber das ist es ja schließlich auch;-)
Also meine Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen sieht irgendwie anders aus als deine. Ich hatte auch mal überlegt, diese nach vorn verlegen zu lassen, war mir dann aber doch zu heiß. Stößt bei 150 mm das Hinterrad nicht an das Sitzrohr?

Für die Optik würde ich an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Kanten abfeilen und den Klotz lackieren, dann könnte er sogar richtig gut aussehen!


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Oktober 2008)

Das passt gerade so eben, mehr Federweg geht aber wegen dem Sitzrohr nicht.

Das Aussehen ist erstmal egal. 
Es klappt, am Rahmen ist nichts verändert und es stösst nichts an.

MfG Nici


----------



## larsen78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß damit!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann zeige ich mal wieder was ich hab 



 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Oktober 2008)

wann biste denn mal im urlaub?


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

was ist Urlaub?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Oktober 2008)

die zeit in der man verreist und seine bikes los wird.


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meine aber immer dabei 

Urlaub ohne Rad, no way!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Oktober 2008)

brav.


----------



## Dittmosher (21. Oktober 2008)

update... nicht viel am bike, aber das was davor sitzt ;-)
noch guckt er ängstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (21. Oktober 2008)

10000000punkte!
für bike und das was davor sitzt!!!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hat er schon einen Namen, ich würde ihn/sie Nicolai/a nennen 

Ist das ein Labrador?


----------



## Dittmosher (21. Oktober 2008)

Sam! man war die wahl schwierig... ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2008)

@gürü

Nette Sammlung... bin mal gespannt, wie die in Aktion aussehen. Also live 

@dittmosher

Süß, das kleine Alufarbene. Das Fellknäuel aber auch  Schön drauf aufpassen!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Dirk,
wenn wir unsere DH Piste in Heidelberg durch haben werde ich erstmal üben müssen, damit ich bei dir mithalten kann 

Ich freue mich schon darauf mit Dir in Heidelberg zu Schreddern 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2008)

DH Strecken werden überbewertet...  bei Euch kann man doch sicher auch schöne Touren fahren?! Ich dachte da auch an Singletrails mit einigen technischen Finessen... schau'n mer mal!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Du glaubst nicht wie geil Heidelberg ist, da gibt es alles was das Bikerherz
begehrt  Ich freue mich schon auf Morgen, da wird das AM geritten  an dem DH Track arbeite ich noch  aber das wird schon!

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## renovatio (22. Oktober 2008)

hallo an alle,

ich hab auf ein paar fotos gesehen, dass hier einige dt swiss fr 6.1d fahren.
brauche einen neuen lrs. gibts dazu erfahrungen und meinungen?
oder lieber mavic 729 oder die z.Zt. günstigen deemax


----------



## richtig (22. Oktober 2008)

such mal im tech-talk.

grundsätzlich sind die dt swiss leichter aber bekommen schnell dellen in den felgenflanken - sieht doof aus. mavic ist etwas schwerer und hat eine härtere aluminium-mischung (oder wie man dazu sagt), hat dadurch stabilere felgenflanken. ich denke, dass die felge an sich auch etwas stabiler ist.

der vorteil bei dtswiss ist, soweit ich das bisher nachlesen konnte, dass im renneinsatz die felge sehr viel später bricht als eine spröde mavic, da einwirkende kräfte erstmal eine verformung des materials bewirken.

ich bin sehr lange die ex5.1 gefahren, dann wegen dem großen felgenverschleiß auf 6.1 umgestiegen, dann wegen diesen ätzenden dellen in den flanken auf mavic.

letzte woche bin ich damit dann 4 tage in der schweiz gewesen und die felge hat gehalten. und das ohne delle. sehr schön!


grussascha


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2008)

Ab der 09er Saison hat die 6.1er Felge eine härtere Legierung. Damit sollte das Dellen Problem erledigt sein (und hoffentlich auch die Diskussionen um die Felge).
Wie lange eine Felge hält, hängt auch maßgeblich vom Fahrstil ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wie geil Heidelberg ist, da gibt es alles was das Bikerherz
> begehrt  Ich freue mich schon auf Morgen, da wird das AM geritten  an dem DH Track arbeite ich noch  aber das wird schon!
> 
> Gruß Rainer.



Rainer  du  alter Sack

 HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG ! ! ! 


 alles gute u. bleib heil. 

gruss
Artur


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke Artur,
für Deinen ähm.... dezenten Geburstags Glückwunsch 

Gruß Ra... ähm Gürü.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Oktober 2008)

@Guru: Alt ist relativ. Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Tröstenden Worte!

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Oktober 2008)

dem schließe ich mich nahtlos an. alles gute!


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2008)

@gürü


----------



## abbath (22. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tröstenden Worte!
> 
> Viel Spaß noch!



Du wirst ja nciht älter nur Dein Leben wird kürzer  alles gute und trink nicht so viel


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Oktober 2008)

von mir natürlich auch alles gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. Oktober 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> update... nicht viel am bike, aber das was davor sitzt ;-)
> noch guckt er ängstlich



och da wird mir ganz warm ums Herz da wünscht man sich doch glatt das der eigene nochmals so klein, umbeholfen und kuffig ist.


----------



## Falcon153 (23. Oktober 2008)

das bike ist top...
aber der wauzi stielt dem bike die show...


----------



## gbm31 (24. Oktober 2008)

nur der vollständigkeit halber und ohne hund:


----------



## abbath (24. Oktober 2008)

Welche verstellbare Sattelstütze ist das? 30mm? Länge?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2008)

ich finde die graue gabel sehr geil...


----------



## nationrider (24. Oktober 2008)

ich finde die slx kurbel wirkt so ellenlang (oder
liegt es an dem sichtwinkel in verbindung mit den
gleichfarbigen dxern )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (25. Oktober 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Welche verstellbare Sattelstütze ist das? 30mm? Länge?




kindshock i900, 400mm lang, 125mm verstellweg. gibts aber meines wissens nur in 30.9 und 31.6...




nationrider schrieb:


> ich finde die slx kurbel wirkt so ellenlang (oder
> liegt es an dem sichtwinkel in verbindung mit den
> gleichfarbigen dxern )




jupp - ist ne ganz normale 175mm kurbel. wahrscheinlich verstärkt das 36er kb das noch...


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier meins 

Endlich darf ich au mal


----------



## gbm31 (29. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht - nur mit weissen felgen hab ich generell ein problem. da sehen die reifen immer so schmächtig aus.

ich hätte wahrscheinlich schwarze felgen, einen schwarzen vorbau, einen weissen lenker und eine weisse gabel genommen. aber dann würde es ja aussehen wie viele andere...


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2008)

Was für ne weisse Gabel denn. Also die weissen Felgen sind au nimma so mein Ding aber Laufradsatz und PPPPremsen werden auch ausgetauscht. Dann wenn der nutorische Geldmangel es wider zulässt. 

1. Nen schönen LFR mit Hope II Naben. 
2. Die neue Hope Moto V2


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich haette saemtliche weissen Parts durch schwarze ersetzt ;-)
Aber sonst ein schoenes Bike...


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach komm alles schwarz das schaut doch grauenvoll aus.

Dass die Leute keinen Farbfrohsinn mehr besitzen. Traurig


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2008)

Rot-Schwarz find ich super... warum da noch weisse Parts dazwischenwurschteln? Und was hat Weiss denn bitte mit Farbenfrohsinn zu tun? ;-)

Zwei gut aufeinander abgestimmte Farben (oder eine dominierende Farbe und in einer anderen Farbe ein paar Hingucker...) oder eben so was wirklich durchgeknalltes wie Rainer :-D

Aber bei mir liegt's wsl daran, dass ich den weissen Parts allgemein nichts abgewinnen kann...


----------



## Omegar (29. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ganz schick aus dein Bike softbiker. Da Farbe nunmal geschmacksache ist, will ich dazu nichts sagen. 
Ich finde die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombination wirkt sehr hoch oder 'stelzig'... nen flacher Vorbau würde sinn machen!


----------



## softbiker (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich mag diese aufrechte Position. Ist vielleicht in einem schlechten Winkel fotografiert aber so schlimm ist das nicht.

Das´n 90er Vorbau mit 12,5° Steigung. Einen flacheren habe ich mir schon überlegt aber kürzer dürfte er nicht sein. Und ehrlich gesagt an den weissen Felgen habe ich mich schon satt gesehen.

Wenn jedoch der Geldsegen mal wider eintrifft dann gönne ich mir erst mal ne Joplin.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. November 2008)

....2 nette .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (3. November 2008)

Heisst du reinzufällig Ka** Sey**** ?


----------



## trek 6500 (3. November 2008)




----------



## Carnologe (4. November 2008)

Gut, denn mir kam das Bike so bekannt vor 
Du hast nämlich auf mein Profil bei wkw geklickt


----------



## abbath (4. November 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Heisst du reinzufällig Ka** Sey**** ?



Karl Seybold?


----------



## Elfriede (4. November 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Karl Seybold?



Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. November 2008)

..nee, nix karl seybold...voll daneben ....


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt!!!



Jo, die Sau quatscht einem aber auch die ganze Zeit 'nen Knopf anne Backe 

...Kati Seyfert?


----------



## Carnologe (5. November 2008)

Leute, ist es wirklich so wichtig ihren Namen publik zu machen? Ich hab den Namen ja nicht umsonst mit Sternchen versehen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2008)

..und das is gut so ... gruss- k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (5. November 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Heisst du reinzufällig Ka** Sey**** ?




habt ihr probleme... 


übrigens heisst der kerl *ka*rlran *sey*er und ist kürzlich verstorben!


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

Das kommt doch von den Sternchen gar nicht hin


----------



## gbm31 (5. November 2008)

edvler kennen den unterschied zwischen "*" und "?" wildcards...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. November 2008)

kriegt euch bitte mal wieder ein, das hier war mal ein Bilderthread


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Hier mein neuer und erster Nicolai-Rahmen !

Kann alle verstehen, die Nicolai  finden !


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer und erster Nicolai-Rahmen !
> 
> Kann alle verstehen, die Nicolai  finden !




Schick  v.a. eine schöne Farbkombi. Wobei eine schwarze Gabel sicher noch einen Tick mehr draus machen könnte... aber auch so schon eine Augenweide. Viel Spaß damit - auf in den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Gabel wird erstmal kaputt gefahren ! Die neue Gabel kam nicht an !
Wird dann wohl schwarz ! 

Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das Rad so gut fährt !

Farbe ist Copper !


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. November 2008)

Ja, Farbe ist super und die neuen Frästeile am Rahmen kommen auch klasse. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## rigger (16. November 2008)

Ich sach nur Schweißporno!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Schweißporno ! Netter Ausdruck !

Konnte es auch Live sehen bei Nicolai und das sind echt Künstler !


----------



## trek 6500 (20. November 2008)

..geile farbe , geiles bike !!!!!! viel spass damit !!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (20. November 2008)

... bin gerade fertig geworden


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2008)

das kenn ich doch 

Sieht genial aus und fast 1kg leichter als bei mir


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2008)

Schön. Aber mach bitte den Dämpferschutz weg.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. November 2008)

... werde vielleicht noch ein Kilo einsparen können, wenn die Larsen Reifen da sind. Die fahre ich gerne im Winter, die rutschen kaum bei Laub und Matsch !

Dämpferschutz hatte ich noch rumfligen, hätte ihn vielleicht fürs Foto abmachen sollen, aber bei dem Wetter lass ich den mal dran, keine Ahnung, obs für was gut ist ?! Habe den das erste mal dran.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2008)

unter dem däpferschutz sammelt sich dann schmutz... deswegen weg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2008)

Das würde ich auch so stehen lassen, der Dämpferschutz ist unnötig


----------



## Kuwahades (21. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch so stehen lassen



... mmh ? ne ich fahre lieber ne Runde damit


----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2008)

der aufbau ist genau mein fall. viel spass damit!


----------



## Kuwahades (21. November 2008)

Danke, dann ist ja gut ! Ich habe das Bike ja eh nur, weil ich Dein Fanboy bin  und der vom Moppelsche


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> der aufbau ist genau mein fall. viel spass damit!



wobei 1-2 sachen müsste Dobie noch ändern...


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2008)

Ich rate dann mal....vielleicht den Kettenstrebenschutz ?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich rate dann mal....vielleicht den Kettenstrebenschutz ?



nein diesmal nicht.


----------



## chridsche (21. November 2008)

...ganz klar: Ventil am Hinterrad liegt nicht mit dem Schriftzug des Reifens in exakt der selben Flucht...


----------



## Kuwahades (21. November 2008)

... habe ich auch gerade gesehen und geändert  mein Onkel hat nach dem zentrieren des Hinterrades den Mantel falschrum aufgezogen !

was muss noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2008)

Wenn wir hier so schön bei der Einzelkritik sind....
-Sicherheitsaufkleber von den Bremshebeln
-schöneren Bash montieren
-größere Scheibe vorne

Nix für ungut !


----------



## Kuwahades (21. November 2008)

... dann würden ja alle Bikes gleich aussehen ! 
Mir gefällts so


----------



## Kuwahades (21. November 2008)

Lichtverhältnisse und Kamera taugen heute nix, aber ich werde es bei gutem Wetter nochmal probieren und wenns Ufo wieder aufgebaut ist kommen noch mal bessere Fotos !


----------



## Kuwahades (22. November 2008)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. November 2008)

mein Bass mit neuer (gebrauchten) Gabel!



es werden noch alle Anbbauteile gewechselt bis auf Bremsen und Schaltung


----------



## Kuwahades (22. November 2008)

Was bezahlt man denn für die Gabel aufm Gebrauchtmarkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. November 2008)

350 hab ich gelöhnt


----------



## Dittmosher (28. November 2008)

kleines BMXTB-Update; jetzt wieder 26 zoll und neue Kurbeln, übergangsweise FSA bis ich meine Profile anbaue nachdem die KHE den Geist auf gegeben hat bzw. dem Namen "Hindenburg" alle Ehre gemacht hat...! ;-)


----------



## dadsi (30. November 2008)

Neuester Zugang in Schokoladenbraun...

Leider nicht so doll zu erkennen auf dem Photo demnächst mehr dazu:


----------



## alterknochen (30. November 2008)

Nice


----------



## dangerousD (30. November 2008)

Ich würde den Gabelschaft kürzen und mich vom Spacerturm verabschieden... ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön ! Wo gibts schwarze Hope-Adapter ?


----------



## Helium (1. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Bike, braun passt wirklich gut.


----------



## haha (1. Dezember 2008)

hey, sau geil, ein helius in schokobraun. das ist die farbe, die ich für mein helius dh geplant habe, evtl. aber mit nem schuss metallic. 
sieht wunderbar aus


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2008)

ja, das schoko schaut echt lecker aus. ich könnts mir gut mit blauen ck naben und sonstigen blau eloxierten schnick schnack vorstellen!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> Neuester Zugang in Schokoladenbraun...
> 
> Leider nicht so doll zu erkennen auf dem Photo demnächst mehr dazu:



muss nochmal zitiert werden! 

im gegensatz zur totem wirkt der dämpfer mickrig! 

welche größe ist das helius? modelljahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welche größe ist das helius? modelljahr?



Ich tippe auf L, das Modelljahr steht ausser Frage, 08! Ich würde am liebsten reinbeißen, in diese Schokokuh


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Dezember 2008)

Allemal besser als so ein Schoko-Weihnachtsmann ist ein Schoko-Helius !


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Welche Geschmacksrichtungen gibts sonst noch ? Champagner-Trüffel oder Edelbitter wäre auch lecker.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf L, das Modelljahr steht ausser Frage, 08! Ich würde am liebsten reinbeißen, in diese Schokokuh



gürü  woran erkennt man das 08er? ich vermute am modellschriftzug auf dem sitzrohr gusset...


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gürü  woran erkennt man das 08er? ich vermute am modellschriftzug auf dem sitzrohr gusset...


erkennt man an der Totem !
180er sind erst seit dem neusten Modell erlaubt !


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

u. immer wieder dies grausigen sattelstellungen...


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gürü  woran erkennt man das 08er? ich vermute am modellschriftzug auf dem sitzrohr gusset...



Hi Kröiterföö, das erkennt man am Steuer/Oberrohr Gusset!


----------



## dadsi (2. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. immer wieder dies grausigen sattelstellungen...



Liegt daran, dass wir selten posen, meist fahren und hast du schon mal "eine Satell mit Spitz nach obe" 30km mit 1000hm bewegt?


----------



## dadsi (2. Dezember 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich würde den Gabelschaft kürzen und mich vom Spacerturm verabschieden... ansonsten sehr schön.



ist schon beschlossene Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein 2008er!

Was mir aufgefallen ist zu unseren frühen 2008ern: Der Abstand Reifen im Yokee (oder wie dat Dingens sich auch immer schimpft) ist bestimmt 1-1,5cm kleiner => Schwinge um so viel kürzer?

Hatte bei einer kurzen Probefahrt auch das Gefühl eher auf einem M, als auf einem L zu sitzen und der Fahrer und Besitzer dieser Edelschlam** meint, dass er das Gefühl hat ein anderes Rad zu fahren ( und er ist nur umgestiegen von einem L aus 01/2008 auf ein L aus 12/2008 ) Was doch Farbe so bewirken kann Placebo


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Kröiterföö, das erkennt man am Steuer/Oberrohr Gusset!



dängö gürü... 

omfg, wie ein 11jähriger


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dängö gürü...
> 
> omfg, wie ein 11jähriger



Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich schon deshalb gedisst wurde, es macht aber Spaß


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2008)

glaub ich!


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

das glaube ich dir, das du das glaubst


----------



## Helium (4. Dezember 2008)

space man spiff schrieb:


> Moin Community,
> hier mal ein Bild meines BMXTB, Rad befindet sich noch im Aufbau und einige Komponenten werden noch getauscht. Gewicht liegt bei knapp unter 13 kg.



Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein RAL Ton ist? Ich tippe mal auf Gelbgrün bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, müsste RAL 6018, gelb-grün sein!


----------



## der Digge (4. Dezember 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass wir selten posen, meist fahren und hast du schon mal "eine Satell mit Spitz nach obe" 30km mit 1000hm bewegt?



Sattel gehört richtung Lenker ausgerichtet 

Sattel tiefer -> Spitze nach oben 

auf gleicher Höhe -> Sattel waagerecht

Sattel höher -> Spitze nach unten

ergibt sich also von selbst und lange nicht nur der Optik wegen!


----------



## JayPKay (4. Dezember 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> Sattel gehört richtung Lenker ausgerichtet
> 
> Sattel tiefer -> Spitze nach oben
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dit is' Schmarrn!

Der Sattel gehört immer wagerecht (zumindest für Touren), sonst sitzt man Kagge druf. Ist sicher von Typ zu Typ unterschiedlich, dass man den Sattel  n' bissel neigt wie's passt. Aber mit der Lenkerhöhe hat das echt nix zu tun.

Beim Dirten is' der Sattel ja och nich' so abartig geneigt weil der Lenker numal zufällig in der Richtung is' und es sich so ja mächtig bequem sitzt.


----------



## der Digge (4. Dezember 2008)

denk einfach nochmal drüber nach


----------



## haha (4. Dezember 2008)

nase nach unten sieht zwar nicht toll aus, ist aber absolut verständlich und sinnvoll, wenn man lange anstiege nur im sattel fährt. der arsch wird gestützt, und man muss sich nicht so an den lenker krallen.
wie soll den eigentlich das bmxtb da oben auf 13 kilo kommen?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Dezember 2008)

meins wiegt fast 17...


----------



## pfalz (4. Dezember 2008)

@Sattelproblem:

Hauptsache, Euch pennt der Schwengel nich ein...


----------



## dadsi (4. Dezember 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> Sattel gehört richtung Lenker ausgerichtet
> 
> Sattel tiefer -> Spitze nach oben
> 
> ...



Also gut jetzt ich:

Arsc* tiefer -> hoffentlich Spitzle nach oben

auf gleicher Höhe -> hoffentlich bringst den noch rein

Arsc* höher -> jetzt brauchst nen langen 

Wenn du schon so was wie think about it forderst, machs doch mal.

Ich bin mit meinem FR schon eine Tagestour mit 130km und 2900hm (bei 19,8kg ) geradelt und da habe ich ABSOLUT keine Lust, jedesmal wenn ich die Sattelhöhe verstellen will (muss), auch noch mit einem Inbussgefummelhaltmaldieschraube Dreck die Abfahrt zu versauen!

Allerdings, wenn du das besser kannst, so mit dem Denk doch mal nach, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, der es uns ermöglicht auf einer tour perfekte Sattelstylephotos zu knipsen...

Oder bist du gar ein subäähstailääh ohne äääähh


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Dezember 2008)

absolut gut


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

> Sattel tiefer -> Spitze nach oben
> 
> auf gleicher Höhe -> Sattel waagerecht
> 
> ...



Hab ich ja ganz übersehen.... Wer hat dir denn den Quatsch erzählt ?
Bei allen, die ihr Bike ernsthaft bergauf treten, ggf. mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung, bleibt der Sattel horizontal ! Nur so bleibt das Gewicht gleichmäßig auf dem Sattel verteilt. Schon mal einen CC- oder Marathon oder Rennradfahrer mit nach vorne unten geneigtem Sattel gesehen ? Da würde man nur noch hinten auf den Knochen hocken.
Eine minimale Neigung nach vorne geht noch, ist aber bei einem Sattel, der sich gut mit dem äh....Dings verträgt, nicht nötig.
Aber im täglichen Betrieb sieht man die witzigsten Dinge...Extremfall: Tourenrad mit Triathlon-Lenkeraufsatz und ca. 45° nach unten geneigtem Brooks-Sattel.

DH, FR, Dirt sind wieder was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBasti (4. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schon mal einen CC- oder Marathon oder Rennradfahrer mit nach vorne unten geneigtem Sattel gesehen ? Da würde man nur noch hinten auf den Knochen hocken.


ich glaube es ist eher umgekehrt. Wenn die Spitze nach oben zeigt, rutscht man auf die Sitzknochen. Und wenn sie nach unten zeigt, rutscht man auf den Dammbereich.


----------



## der Digge (4. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab ich ja ganz übersehen.... Wer hat dir denn den Quatsch erzählt ?
> Bei allen, die ihr Bike ernsthaft bergauf treten, ggf. mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung, bleibt der Sattel horizontal ! Nur so bleibt das Gewicht gleichmäßig auf dem Sattel verteilt. Schon mal einen CC- oder Marathon oder Rennradfahrer mit nach vorne unten geneigtem Sattel gesehen ? Da würde man nur noch hinten auf den Knochen hocken.
> Eine minimale Neigung nach vorne geht noch, ist aber bei einem Sattel, der sich gut mit dem äh....Dings verträgt, nicht nötig.
> Aber im täglichen Betrieb sieht man die witzigsten Dinge...Extremfall: Tourenrad mit Triathlon-Lenkeraufsatz und ca. 45° nach unten geneigtem Brooks-Sattel.
> ...



es ging bei der Aussage natürlich nicht um extrem Beispiele und auch nicht um die exakte ausrichtung auf den Lenker sondern nur richtung Lenker!


dadsi,- sorry, hatte dich älter als 12 geschätzt


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Dezember 2008)

leute... können wir das angepisse mal lassen? ich hab heute geburtstag...


----------



## nationrider (4. Dezember 2008)

ja dann glückwunsch und hau mal nen bier raus


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Dezember 2008)




----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

alles gute zum Burzeltach, Kroitergedöhns 



wie alt wird es denn?


----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2008)

Glueckwunsch Kroiter... dann haben wir ja am selben Tag Geburtstag ^^
Grund fuer ne Party ;-)


----------



## softbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey Kroiterdoc.. 

will hier auch noch meine Purzeltaggrüße zum besten Geben.

Ois guada...

Michi


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


>



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG !
"General AD)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (5. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Geburtstagskinder!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2008)

Allles Gute !


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Glueckwunsch Kroiter... dann haben wir ja am selben Tag Geburtstag ^^
> Grund fuer ne Party ;-)



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, Dir auch alles gute zum Burzeltach 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Dezember 2008)

leute! danke für die glückwünsche!  ich bin gerührt!  jetzt bin ich 26. noch 4 jahre bis 30... 

c_w alles gute!


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

alter, pienz dich nicht ins Koma, hier gibt es ältere


----------



## softbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

Wasn junger Hüpfer. 
Du bist ja noch grün hinter den Ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich unterbiete nochmal um 2 Jahre ;-)

Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche!


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

Och von mir Glückwünsche. 

Habe heute Nacht eine Geburt eingeleitet und bin nun Glücklicher Schweisspornojünger. 

AnnaMaria Helius






AnnaMaria Helius in Grösse M und 16,34 Kilo, ein strammes Mädel. 

checkb


----------



## T.I.M. (5. Dezember 2008)

Schick das AM 

Aber wieso sind die ganzen AM´s so schwer?
Mein ST wiegt grad mal 500 g mehr als dein AM ...


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

> Aber wieso sind die ganzen AM´s so schwer?



Der Rahmen wiegt mit HS Aufnahme und Extrazughalterungen: 3218g. Man kann das AM auch locker mit 15 Kilos bauen, doch dann fehlt mir einfach Funktion. 

checkb


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Dezember 2008)

....mein am hat etwas über 15 in l. hat allerdings den monarch drin.... und neuerdings eine 36 dran.


----------



## dantist (5. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt mit HS Aufnahme und Extrazughalterungen: 3218g. Man kann das AM auch locker mit 15 Kilos bauen, doch dann fehlt mir einfach Funktion.
> 
> checkb



Schickes AM, vorallem gefällt mir der schlichte Look 


Lese ich das richtig: Du hast eine Aufnahme für Hammerschmidt, fährst momentan aber vorne eine normale Schaltung? Funktioniert die Schaltung gut (da ja mit HS-Aufnahme ein 73 mm Innenlager verbaut wird)? Hast du auch Bilder vom unaufgebauten Rahmen? Mich würde die HS-Aufnahme interessieren.


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Schickes AM, vorallem gefällt mir der schlichte Look
> 
> 
> Lese ich das richtig: Du hast eine Aufnahme für Hammerschmidt, fährst momentan aber vorne eine normale Schaltung? Funktioniert die Schaltung gut (da ja mit HS-Aufnahme ein 73 mm Innenlager verbaut wird)? Hast du auch Bilder vom unaufgebauten Rahmen? Mich würde die HS-Aufnahme interessieren.



Die Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm und somit passen sämtliche aktuellen H2 Lager bzw. Kurbeln. Die HS Aufnahme ist eine spezielle verstärkte ISCG Aufnahme.





Anna Maria bei der Einleitung der Wehen. 

checkb


----------



## dantist (5. Dezember 2008)

Lecker, lecker 

Und das Schalten funktioniert gut? Ich frage nur, weil ich bei www.nicolai-uk.com gelesen habe, dass Nicolai jetzt HS-Aufnahmen anbietet, wenn man aber normale Schaltung fahren möchte, man mit einem 68er Lager besser bedient sei.


----------



## haha (5. Dezember 2008)

@checkb:

du hast da ein wunderschönes helius, aber tu mir bitte einen gefallen:
mach bitte bitte bitte einen anderen sattel drauf, das teil verhunzt das ansonsten so schöne rad total:kotz: der schaut so überdimensioniert fett aus, ist zwar bequem, aber ich hasse ihn.. danke


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

Finde das Bike auch sehr schön, aber der Sattel sieht be....scheiden aus!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Dezember 2008)

aber wenn der popo befiehlt dann muss der kopf bei der sattelwahl gehorchen.


ich habn brooks am bmxtb...


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

Der Sattel sieht nicht nur Kake aus und er ist auch noch Bleischwer.  In dem Fall geht Funktion vor Optik und deshalb bleibt das Sofa bis was Besseres auf dem Markt kommt.

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Dezember 2008)

keine nicolai aufkleber? (auf der werkzeugwand mein ich) 

bis auf die reifen find ich s perfekt. eine schwarze abfahrtswaffe. ich würd den vorderen hinten und den hinteren vorne fahren.


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> keine nicolai aufkleber? (auf der werkzeugwand mein ich)
> 
> bis auf die reifen find ich s perfekt. eine schwarze abfahrtswaffe. ich würd den vorderen hinten und den hinteren vorne fahren.



Aufkleber sind in Arbeit, versprochen. 

checkb


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Och von mir Glückwünsche.
> 
> Habe heute Nacht eine Geburt eingeleitet und bin nun Glücklicher Schweisspornojünger.
> 
> ...




man checker .....na endlich, warte schon seit gestern Abend auf die ersten Bilder der Niederkunft....... ich sagte doch ruf an wenn Du nicht weiterkommst 

Du hast nicht zuviel versprochen, schöne Lösung der Leitungs- und Zugverlegung........ sehr schick 

Dann viel Spaß in Zittau mit dem Nachwuchs und gruß an die anderen Schwucken 

gruß ollo


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Dezember 2008)

hast du zughalter für die i900 dazubestellt? jetzt seh ichs erst. unterschwellige zugführung hast du da


----------



## checkb (5. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hast du zughalter für die i900 dazubestellt? jetzt seh ichs erst. unterschwellige zugführung hast du da



Zughalter habe ich mir extra bestellt und die Züge für Bremse und Schaltung gehen auf dem Unterrohr lang. Der Umwerferzug wird über die Hammerschmidtanschläge geführt und der Umwerfer von unten angelenkt. Ich habe so die Möglichkeit HS und Umwerfer zu fahren, falls die HS im Eimer ist bzw. wer weiss wann das Teil überhaupt lieferbar ist. Die Lösungen für die Züge sind einfach nur perfekt, eine wahre Freude bis ins Detail. ( siehe Saint hinten ohne Schlaufe ) Jeder kleine Wunsch wird erfüllt und nicht mit UNMÖGLICH oder "haben wir nicht" abgetan. Selbst Züge auf 4:00 Uhr um das Bike besser tragen zu können, kein Problem. 

Ich liebe es, checkb


----------



## Sven76 (5. Dezember 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Schick das AM
> 
> Aber wieso sind die ganzen AM´s so schwer?
> Mein ST wiegt grad mal 500 g mehr als dein AM ...



Die Gabel ist steinschwer (aber gut, habe ich selbst am Ghost), ein RP34 spart sicher auch gut 400g, der Sattel ist doppelt so schwer wie ein Nizene, die Saint Schaltung hat auch ein paar Gramm mehr als ein XT... 

Aber schönes Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Dezember 2008)

...geile , schwarze lady !!!!! sieht super aus - und noch so jungfräulich !!! da muss dreck dran - hehe !!!

@dadsi : schoko is ne tolle farbe , hatte ich für das eine ht auch gedacht , dann wurde es kupfer antik ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Dezember 2008)

zittau? ahh... checkb ich muss mal die karte noch holen die nächsten tage... ;-)


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich find in der Gesamtkomposition wirkt das Rad komisch. Ok, der Sattel macht viel aus, vor allem in der Position... Aber mir gefällt beim AM auch einfach das Gusset zum Sitzrohr nicht, bildet mit dem Umlenkhebel so ne kmische optische Einheit ^^
Und die Zugverlegung, naja, find ich, sagen wir mal, gewöhnungsbedürftig!

@Rainer: Den Reifen mit weniger Grip nach vorne? ^^
Wieso?


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2008)

ich wollt vorher schon schreiben dass ich es fast schon bereue meinen rahmen ohne hohes sitzrohr bestellt zu haben weil die streben so geil mit der dämpferaufnahme und dem steuerrohrgussets harmonieren. 
wenn ich mir die steuerrohrorgien mit draufgebratenen blechlappengussets und die mit der blechschere ausgeschnittenen verstrebungen mit aufgesetzten schweissraupen bei anderen rahmen manchmal anschau, wird mir bewusst das der AM rahmen fast schon kein fahrradrahmen mehr ist sondern ein kunstwerk. 

nobby nic würd bei mir hinten nicht herhalten. ich find den als vorderradreifen nicht schlecht weil er leicht ist. wenns um den grip geht hast du recht. dann würd ich aber zwei MM fahren.


----------



## ibislover (7. Dezember 2008)

wieso stecken die dämpfer eigentlich immer mit den piggy nach unten im rahmen? 

erhöht doch nur das ansprechverhalten da die dichtungen nicht im "saft" stehen, zusätzliche die ungefederte masse (oder?) um ~300g und sieht dazu noch banane aus.

thanks


----------



## joseppe (7. Dezember 2008)

wenn der piggyback nach oben steht, stehen die chance auf eine kollision beim einfedern sehr gut.

der dämpfer ist fast komplett mit öl gefüllt und entlüftet. wieso sollten irgendwelche dichtungen da nicht im "saft" stehen?

der gewichtsunterschied in der ungefederten masse liegt bei vielleicht 100g. wenn du durch die reibung der lager und dem gewicht des hinterrades hindurch diese 100g beim ansprechen der federung merkst, hast du meinen vollendeten respekt.

und last but not least: schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Dezember 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> und last but not least: schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters


und deswegen habe ich gerade mal mit der Kamera rumprobiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (7. Dezember 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> wenn der piggyback nach oben steht, stehen die chance auf eine kollision beim einfedern sehr gut.


echt jetzt? das ja knorke! klasse design.


joseppe schrieb:


> der dämpfer ist fast komplett mit öl gefüllt und entlüftet. wieso sollten irgendwelche dichtungen da nicht im "saft" stehen?


mein fehler. 


joseppe schrieb:


> der gewichtsunterschied in der ungefederten masse liegt bei vielleicht 100g. wenn du durch die reibung der lager und dem gewicht des hinterrades hindurch diese 100g beim ansprechen der federung merkst, hast du meinen vollendeten respekt.


naja, bei über 1kg dämpfergewicht sind dass schon die angesprochenen 300, wenn nicht mehr. denn der komplette teil über der kolbenstange zählt dazu. die feder?


joseppe schrieb:


> und last but not least: schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters




greetz


----------



## RoughBomber (7. Dezember 2008)

Hey! Ich dachte ich Poste auch mal wieder nen Bildchen von meiner Untertasse, so wie sie jetzt aufgebaut ist! DHX 5 wird in nächster Zeit folgen.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2008)

ufo st ist auch einfach hübsch


----------



## joseppe (7. Dezember 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> echt jetzt? das ja knorke! klasse design.


warum kann man bei deinem turner den dämpfer nicht so einbauen, dass der ausgleichsbehälter gen sitzrohr zeigt?



ibislover schrieb:


> naja, bei über 1kg dämpfergewicht sind dass schon die angesprochenen 300, wenn nicht mehr. denn der komplette teil über der kolbenstange zählt dazu. die feder?


bei genauerer überlegung stimme ich deinen 300g zu. habe aber noch einen weiteren faktor für die gegenseite:
neben hinterrad und der reibung der lager kommt noch die reibung der gleitbuchsen des dämpfers hinzu. 
ich glaube nicht dass du die art der montagerichtung in einem blindversuch merken würdest. 
wäre das ansprechverhalten nur um 5% besser, hätte das die fahrradbranche schon längst zu marketingszwecken ausgeschlachtet. 



ibislover schrieb:


>


da scheinen wir uns ja einig zu sein. 
PS: finde den piggyback vorne auch schöner. aber so ists praktischer zum abstimmen (knöpfe und ventil leichter zugänglich).


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Dezember 2008)

ibislover schrieb:


> echt jetzt? das ja knorke! klasse design.
> 
> greetz



wenn das design nicht so wäre wie es ist wäre das ansprechverhalten und die kinematik nicht so wie sie ist und das wär irgendwie knorke. dämpferschmiererei hin oder her.
(ps: ich fahrs mit luftdämpfer)


----------



## haha (7. Dezember 2008)

@kuwahades:

post mal noch ein besseres bild, will wissen, wie sich die fox im bmxtb macht.


----------



## Dittmosher (7. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> und deswegen habe ich gerade mal mit der Kamera rumprobiert !



stell mal nen schöneres bild ein, also so eins auf dem man mehr sieht


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Dezember 2008)

Rein von der Geometrie her passt die Fox viel besser, als die Revelation, der Lenkwinkel ist nicht ganz so flach, muss morgen zu Hibike die harte Feder holen, dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen ! aber so finde ichs optimal !
Radstand ist auch etwas kürzer geworden, bin so sehr zufrieden


----------



## ibislover (7. Dezember 2008)

mist! mein truner hat ne schwachstelle? jetzt muss ich ein neues bike auswählen! 

sicher spielen lager usw. eine rolle, aber die lässt bei einer solchen überlegung erstmal außer acht. mir ging es eher um theorie. aber die ~300g merkt man bestimmt, zumindest merke ich ein leichteres HR.

die bikeindustrie denk über solche sachen gar nicht nach, denke ich. sonst gäbe es andere dinge auch nicht bzw. würde sinnvolle detaillösungen längst aus anderen bereichen adaptiert.
btw hat LV genau das getan. da hat auch jemand aus dem forum mal darauf hingewiesen und seitdem stecken die dämpfer andersrum drin. und dies obwohl es leichte luftdämpfer sind. 



joseppe schrieb:


> ...da scheinen wir uns ja einig zu sein.
> PS: finde den piggyback vorne auch schöner. aber so ists praktischer zum abstimmen (knöpfe und ventil leichter zugänglich).


naja, ob praktischer oder nicht weiß ich auch nicht.
im übrigen wollte ich mich hier nicht "batteln" sondern nur wissen warum der dämpfer so herum eingebaut wird und nicht wie bei früheren modellen andersrum. 

weiter mit der gallery....


----------



## abbath (7. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Rein von der Geometrie her passt die Fox viel besser, als die Revelation, der Lenkwinkel ist nicht ganz so flach, muss morgen zu Hibike die harte Feder holen, dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen ! aber so finde ichs optimal !
> Radstand ist auch etwas kürzer geworden, bin so sehr zufrieden



Baut die Vanilla (Baujahr?) mit 140mm flacher als die RVL mit 130? Dachte, die wäre sogar minimal länger als die Pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (7. Dezember 2008)

ist ne 2006er mit 130mm Federweg !
Einbauhöhe ist 500 mm !
Habe sie haha abgekauft, war nagelneu !
Kumpel von mir hat noch eine mit 125 mm Federweg, die fand ich schon immer sehr gut !
Denke mal die passt sehr gut ins BMXTB. Fühlt sich auch ohne die harte Feder schon sehr gut an von der Geo her, aber für die Hausrunde brauche ich die harte Feder !


----------



## haha (7. Dezember 2008)

dat is ne vanilla r von 2006 mit 130mm.

zu spät


----------



## Dittmosher (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2008)

Gern geschehen. 
Ich benutze das BMXTB hauptsachlich um den Limes Trail bei uns auf dem Winterstein zu fahren. Auf dem Hinweg gehts fast 2 Stunden bergauf und für den Rückweg brauche ich das grosse Kettenblatt.


----------



## flyingscot (8. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Sattel sieht nicht nur Kake aus und er ist auch noch Bleischwer.  In dem Fall geht Funktion vor Optik und deshalb bleibt das Sofa bis was Besseres auf dem Markt kommt.
> checkb



Genau deshalb hab ich den auch an meinen Freerider geschraubt. Gehalten hat er nicht lange, Diese Plastikverschalung ist gerissen, ebenso die Sitzschale (aber noch nicht komplett durch, daher benutze ich das Teil noch).


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2008)

back in black...


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2008)

... so wie es aussieht hast du `nen Float Dämpfer bekommen ?!

aktuelle Fotos auf der rockriders seite fehlen auch noch, da ist immer noch mein FR abgebildet


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... so wie es aussieht hast du `nen Float Dämpfer bekommen ?!
> 
> aktuelle Fotos auf der rockriders seite fehlen auch noch, da ist immer noch mein FR abgebildet



Moin,
jep, aber er ist nicht so toll der RP3, hätte mir doch einen RP23 holen sollen. Der RP3 ist etwas durch die Plattform überdämpft.

Und ich habe endlich eine schwarze Boxxer WC, JUHU 

Gruß


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ist ne 2006er mit 130mm Federweg !
> Einbauhöhe ist 500 mm !
> Habe sie haha abgekauft, war nagelneu !
> Kumpel von mir hat noch eine mit 125 mm Federweg, die fand ich schon immer sehr gut !
> Denke mal die passt sehr gut ins BMXTB. Fühlt sich auch ohne die harte Feder schon sehr gut an von der Geo her, aber für die Hausrunde brauche ich die harte Feder !



ich hatte vorher auch die vanilla mit 130mm und fahr jetzt eine 08er revelation. kannst du mir das gewicht von der vanilla sagen und was die härteren federn kosten (oder link)?
test die vanilla erst mal mit den orginalen federn. ich wollte auch immer härtere aber auch sehr weich und ab und zu mit nem durchschlag auf dem track funktioniert die optimalst und spricht traumhaft an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2008)

@Wodan ich dachte Du hättest die Boxxer vielleicht pulvern lassen ! ja der RP23 ist besser habe den mal in nem Canyon Nerve probegefahren, vielleicht treffe ich dch mal aufm Winterstein  gestern bin ich nur gerutscht !

@525 Rainer die Feder habe ich über Hibike bestellen müssen, gibt aber nur noch X-Harte, harte sind nirgends mehr welche zu bekommen.
Preis muss ich mal schauen, in meiner Bestellung steht Preis unter vorbehalt, irgendwas um die 55 finde ich schon heftig, aber ich wiege halt auch 95 kilo, da kommt die normale Feder an ihre Grenze ! 
Gewicht von der Vanilla kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, habe sie schon verbaut, aber viel schwerer als die Air Revelation ist sie nicht !


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2008)

ja gut, versteh ich, ich wieg um die 75-80kg und da war die normale feder im park schon an der grenze. gewicht kam mir auch nicht schwer vor. ist wirklich eine geile gabel vor allem weil man in zukunft nicht mehr viele mit dem federweg bekommt.


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> @Wodan ich dachte Du hättest die Boxxer vielleicht pulvern lassen ! ja der RP23 ist besser habe den mal in nem Canyon Nerve probegefahren, vielleicht treffe ich dch mal aufm Winterstein  gestern bin ich nur gerutscht !



Ne, ist eine Originale, war glaube ich auch nur für WC Teams.
Wie wäre es mit nächstem Samstag Winterstein? Der SCW macht ja immer um 14 Uhr eine Tour, die abfahrtsorientierten Fahrer könnten sich ja dann abseilen um etwas an der A-Line zu springen


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Revelation finde ich auch sehr gut, aber zum BMXTB passt die meiner Meinung nach nicht !
Wenn ich mein UFO DS wieder aufbaue kommt die da rein, da hat sie mir am besten gefallen ! 
Vorher hatte ich sie auch mal in einem Ghost XM 7500, da bin ich regelmässig mit auf die Schnauze geflogen, weil die Geometrie nicht mehr richtig gestimmt hat !
Kann mir vorstellen das die Revelation im Helius auch gut aufgehoben ist, hatte ich auch erst vor ! 
Hatte mir dieses Jahr ne Pike fürs UFO zugelegt, die mir da überhaupt net gefallen hat, selbst mit 120, oder 130 mm Federweg, lies sich komisch fahren, die Revelation und meine alte Z1 Wedge mit 130mm waren da bis jetzt die besten Gabeln fürs UFO.
Im FR funktioniert die Pike aber sehr gut, nur einen flacheren Lenkwinkel werde ich nochmal ausprobieren, kann aber auch am nassen Laub liegen, das es mir gestern zu handlich vorkam 

@Wodan mmh, Samstag ist wahrscheinlich schon Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen angesagt ! Leider !


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2008)

die pike wäre wahrscheinlich die beste gabel für mich aber lieber werk ich zwei relevations auf und hab so eine luftig leichte front. bis jetzt hält die RVL ganz gut und wenn sie nicht hält dann bau ich mir die Vanilla wieder ein. die ist für ihr gewicht echt stabil.
lenkwinkel hab ich mit der dämpferaufnahme soviel experimentiert dass ich zu dem schluss gekommen bin: ob steil ob flach, irgendwie gewöhn ich mich an alles und beides hat vor und nachteile. seitdem fahr ich irgendeinen mittelweg .


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2008)

das coole bei der Air Revelation ist, das du das Floodgate halb zudrehen kannst und die Gabel dann beim springen nie durchschlägt, den Tip habe ich von einem Händler, der die Airs auf Coil umbaut.
Aber bei mir ist sie vorher auch nur mal durchgeschlagen, weil ich zuwenig Luft drinnen hatte, aber das waren nur so 70cm Hühnerleitern, mehr habe ich damit noch nicht angestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (8. Dezember 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ne, ist eine Originale, war glaube ich auch nur für WC Teams.
> Wie wäre es mit nächstem Samstag Winterstein? Der SCW macht ja immer um 14 Uhr eine Tour, die abfahrtsorientierten Fahrer könnten sich ja dann abseilen um etwas an der A-Line zu springen



Gute Idee!  Werde mal Joz fragen, ob der auch fährt.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2008)

@WODAn:mach mal ein aussagekräftiges Bild hier rein !


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @WODAn:mach mal ein aussagekräftiges Bild hier rein !



Muß das sein? 
Finde man erkennt alles Wichtige ...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Nucleon häts schon verdient !


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Dezember 2008)

finde ich aber auch!


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
hier 2 kleine "Kellerbilder".
Zum TFR: Vorbau/Lenker wird noch gewechselt


----------



## kitor (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder sind scharf ohne scharf zu sein.


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind scharf ohne scharf zu sein.



Moin,
wenn Du sie richtig scharf sehen willst, mußt Du schon meinem Angebot folgen und mal nach Hessen kommen 
Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Dezember 2008)

das nucleon hat wirklich ein gutes bild verdient,sehr schönes gerät!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2008)

Hammer ! Sehr schön !


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

sehr geiles ION


----------



## Condor (9. Dezember 2008)

cool, das Geschoss kann man dann demnächst aufn Schmugglertrail, Toberlone usw antreffen?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2008)

das ion  schick! was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## samsnatch13 (10. Dezember 2008)

wo kann ich dem Schmugglertrail finden?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das ion  schick! was ist das für ein sattel?



nc17


----------



## cubebiker (10. Dezember 2008)

Bbb


----------



## c_w (10. Dezember 2008)

samsnatch13 schrieb:


> wo kann ich dem Schmugglertrail finden?



Frag besser im 3Laendereck Lokalforum ^^
Am besten, ob ihn dir einer zeigt, zu beschreiben ist dann doch vll zu schwierig.

Aber krachen lassen kann man's mit dem ION dann doch wohl eher nur auf der Toblerone, Bahntrail vll noch, aber auch da isses dann wohl oversized *g*


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nc17



ah ok.spricht mich, aus der nähe betrachtet dann aber doch nicht so an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Frag besser im 3Laendereck Lokalforum ^^
> Am besten, ob ihn dir einer zeigt, zu beschreiben ist dann doch vll zu schwierig.
> 
> Aber krachen lassen kann man's mit dem ION dann doch wohl eher nur auf der Toblerone, Bahntrail vll noch, aber auch da isses dann wohl oversized *g*



für aachen is das bike aber nicht wirklich gedacht...da werd ich in zukunft mehr hardtail fahren. das ion is eher für Portes du soleil, finale ligure, bikeparks, rennen etc. also alles wo die berge höher werden


----------



## c_w (10. Dezember 2008)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht... war mehr so ne gedankliche Ergänzung zu dem Posting...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (13. Dezember 2008)

so sollte mein ion auch mal aussehen nur halt in roter rahmenfarbe aber der rest gleich.......


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Dezember 2008)

heute die jungfernfahrt gemacht... das bike geht einfach super, passt perfekt. nix mit umgewöhnen oder so 








war wohl bitterkalt... die eiszapfen mussten einfach mit drauf.


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Dezember 2008)

..ich weiss, das shock board sieht sch...aus - war aber nicht auf einen nassen arsch erpicht .... zum. nicht an diesem tag ...   MEIN BASS !!! love it !


----------



## delahero (15. Dezember 2008)

Das Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau Bügeleisen. Das wonach man immer sucht, sogar mit einer Funktion mehr. Spaß satt!! Erfahrungsbericht Nicolai Helius AM 

Nabend, ich zeige hier mal mein Helius AM, welches mich erst vor ein paar Tagen erreicht hat. Ich hab es mit Liebe zum Detail und nach meinen Anforderungen aufgebaut. Das ganze hat einen Tag voller Vorfreude bedeutet. Die Bilder zeigen das Rad noch jungfräulich. Ich hatte vorher nur eine kurze Strecke auf der Strasse zurückgelegt, um die Schaltung und Dämpfer einzustellen und zu testen. Tja was soll ich sagen, kennt Ihr das Gefühl draufsetzen und wohl fühlen? Hier wurde es Wirklichkeit, Liebe auf den ersten Antritt sozusagen.

Das Rad besitzt alle Eigenschaften, welche man sich auf den Hometrail wünscht, wenn er Singletrails, Waldwege, längere Steigungen, Drops, Downhillabschnitte und Sprünge bietet, sowie Fahrkomfort, Funktion, Ausdauer und Federweg fordert.  Eine Endurorunde durch dick und dünn. 

Heute war ein relativ schöner Wintertag, der Boden war teilweise gefroren, meist matschig, voller Blätter und umgestürzter Bäume, welche zum Teil als Sprünge umfunktioniert wurden. Die Runde hat Alles. Scharfe Kehren in Singletrails Wurzelbetten, Sprünge, Uphills und steile Abfahrten mit einem Drop in die Tiefe.
Temperatur war perfekt und die Sonne war am Himmel. 

Das Bike macht auf jedem Streckenprofil einen hervorragenden Job. Selbst bei offenem Pro Pedal federt das Rag im Wiegetritt Bergauf  kaum. Wir haben zwar einiges am Setup des Dämpfers getüftelt hat sich aber ausgezahlt. Das Heck arbeitet trotz Bremsvorgang Bergab weich weiter. Wir mögen es etwas härter, oder brauchen einfach mehr Reserven, deshalb ist das Rad mit 160mm Fox 36Talas RC2 an der Front und am Heck auf 160mm eingestellt. Bei einem Lenkwinkel von 67,7 Grad, ist das Rad trotzdem sehr agil und zirkelt um jede Kurve. Ich habe eine Ritchey WCS Lenker mit nur 20mm Rise und einen Thomson X4 50mm verbaut, da ich immer den Abstand zwischen Händen am Lenker und VR Nabe hasste, als noch ein High Rise Lenker montiert war. Das ganze hat zur Folge, das man das Gefühl hat, trotz 160mm Federweg, ein CC Bike in Angriffsposition unter sich zu haben. Diese Eigenschaften verschaffen dem Rad Vortrieb satt. Jetzt wird noch im Detail am Gewicht gefeilt und dann noch mal als BikePorn ins Netz gestellt.
Happy Trails und Danke Kalle für ein Bike der Extraklasse.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2008)

"und Danke Kalle für ein Bike der Extraklasse"

genau das gleiche möchte ich auch sagen...


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2008)

Back in black die 3.

Nachdem ich mich dann doch zu einem Argon FR ohne Gates entschieden habe, kam nun diese Woche mein neues Spielzeug. Einsatzgebiet eindeutig Singletrails im heimischen Taunus. Trotzdem soll es noch stabil genug für kleineres Drops und Sprünge sein. 
Heute dann die Taufe, alle Trails komplett schlammig, Regen und ein unangenehmer Wind 
Kurz gesagt: das Rad ist geil!

Da kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen:
*"Danke Kalle und besonderst seinem Team für ein Bike der Extraklasse"*


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Dezember 2008)

"Danke Kalle und besonderst seinem Team für ein Bike der Extraklasse"

finde ich ein wenig dick, klar machen die einen guten Job, aber das bezahlen wir ja auch teuer, wann kommt Kalle und sagte danke für eure Kohle der Extraklasse?


----------



## Bersi (20. Dezember 2008)

wodan, schickes teil, aber warum ohne gates?


----------



## Triple F (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Wodan:

Also doch kein copper + Gates  . 

Hoffe, ich kann im Januar nachziehen


----------



## flyingscot (20. Dezember 2008)

Copper ist aus.


----------



## ins (20. Dezember 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Back in black die 3.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich dann doch zu einem Argon FR ohne Gates entschieden habe, kam nun diese Woche mein neues Spielzeug. Einsatzgebiet eindeutig Singletrails im heimischen Taunus. Trotzdem soll es noch stabil genug für kleineres Drops und Sprünge sein.
> Heute dann die Taufe, alle Trails komplett schlammig, Regen und ein unangenehmer Wind
> ...



Diesmal also ohne platten NN 

Sitze im Moment leider nur drinnen und kann mein Helius nicht testen


----------



## c_w (20. Dezember 2008)

ins schrieb:


> Sitze im Moment leider nur drinnen und kann mein Helius nicht testen



Freiwillig isses ja ok... aber... mir hat der Arzt verboten, mein CC zu bewegen :-/


----------



## ins (20. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Freiwillig isses ja ok... aber... mir hat der Arzt verboten, mein CC zu bewegen :-/



Ist nicht freiwillig, hab mir beim Handball mein Knie geschrottet...


----------



## der Digge (20. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Freiwillig isses ja ok... aber... mir hat der Arzt verboten, mein CC zu bewegen :-/



kenn ich, nur ist es bei mir Ufo Flugverbot bis mitte des Jahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (20. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung allerseits.


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2008)

Bersi schrieb:


> wodan, schickes teil, aber warum ohne gates?



danke.
Gates Antrieb "zieht" sich noch etwas in die Länge


----------



## maik.k. (20. Dezember 2008)

Zwar schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber fährt sich immernoch hammergeil. absolut unbreakable


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> "Danke Kalle und besonderst seinem Team für ein Bike der Extraklasse"
> 
> finde ich ein wenig dick, klar machen die einen guten Job, aber das bezahlen wir ja auch teuer, wann kommt Kalle und sagte danke für eure Kohle der Extraklasse?



 Hast völlig recht ! Die Arbeit ist top, aber auch gut teuer !
Hab hier gerade die Rechnung von meinem GBoxx-Service liegen - 
1 Mechanikereinheit ist 1 Minute, da hab' ich schon laut lachen müssen....

Sind halt alles hochbezahlte Chirurgen !


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2008)

maik.k. schrieb:


> Zwar schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber fährt sich immernoch hammergeil. absolut unbreakable



Schöne Mopedgabel  am Bike.
Wie sieht es hier mit dem Gesamtgewicht aus ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## maik.k. (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal geschätze 21-22kg, also alles noch im erträglichen.

Auch bergauf lassen sich gewisse Höhenmeter noch problemlos treten, allerdings nicht unbegrenzt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> "Danke Kalle und besonderst seinem Team für ein Bike der Extraklasse"
> 
> finde ich ein wenig dick, klar machen die einen guten Job, aber das bezahlen wir ja auch teuer, wann kommt Kalle und sagte danke für eure Kohle der Extraklasse?



Sorry, finde den Preis i.O. und Fair. 

Qualität kostet halt !


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast völlig recht ! Die Arbeit ist top, aber auch gut teuer !
> Hab hier gerade die Rechnung von meinem GBoxx-Service liegen -
> 1 Mechanikereinheit ist 1 Minute, da hab' ich schon laut lachen müssen....
> 
> Sind halt alles hochbezahlte Chirurgen !



Was hat denn der "G-Boxx 2"-Service insgesamt gekostet (Material, Arbeitsleistung ...) und wie oft wird der fällig?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2008)

Siehe PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Siehe PN.



tststs...  kann man doch auch offen sagen, oder ?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2008)

PN war ausführlicher...Um die 120-130 Euro hat er gekostet. Allerdings incl. Updates.


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> PN war ausführlicher...Um die 120-130 Euro hat er gekostet. Allerdings incl. Updates.



Da lob ich mir G-Boxx1


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast völlig recht ! Die Arbeit ist top, aber auch gut teuer !
> Hab hier gerade die Rechnung von meinem GBoxx-Service liegen -
> 1 Mechanikereinheit ist 1 Minute, da hab' ich schon laut lachen müssen....
> 
> Sind halt alles hochbezahlte Chirurgen !





san_andreas schrieb:


> PN war ausführlicher...Um die 120-130 Euro hat er gekostet. Allerdings incl. Updates.



Das ist doch Ok


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2008)

Triple F schrieb:


> @ Wodan:
> 
> Also doch kein copper + Gates  .
> 
> Hoffe, ich kann im Januar nachziehen



Kurzfristige Planänderung


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2008)

@Wodan: Es war auch gar nix kaputt. Nicolai hat im Laufe der Saison einige Details überarbeitet und verfeinert, die haben sie mir eingebaut. Ein reiner Service wäre laut Nicolai nach einem dreiviertel Jahr nicht nötig gewesen - sie halten die Box im Prinzip für wartungsfrei.
Ich bin jedenfalls voll überzeugt von dem Teil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (21. Dezember 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kurzfristige Planänderung



Hehe... kein schlechter Plan B 

Morgen wird *endlich* dein Paket ausgepackt  !


----------



## Blackholez (22. Dezember 2008)

Na dann lass ich auch mal die Hosen runter das is meinz 

cu mal


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Dezember 2008)

schwarz/silber !
da kann ich ja meins auch nochmal zeigen 
Sram X9 nachgerüstet


----------



## -=riChi=- (25. Dezember 2008)

....und hier mal mein BASSI....


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2008)

.....schönes bass - ohne doppelbrücke würd´s m ir noch besser gefallen ... greez , k.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Dezember 2008)

ich finds auch geil bis auf die Gabel


----------



## -=riChi=- (25. Dezember 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .....schönes bass - ohne doppelbrücke würd´s m ir noch besser gefallen ... greez , k.





SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ich finds auch geil bis auf die Gabel




Ich hätte da noch ne Z1 Freride....aber meint ihr nicht daß 150mm Federweg ein wenig zu unterdimensioniert sind?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr den selben Rahmen mit ner 66 rc2 eta mit 180mm!ich hatte kurzzeitig mal ne fox 36 mit 150mm drin, das ging auch...aber mit 170 oder 180 fährt sich das rad für meinen geschmack viel geiler!wie bist du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden?bei mir hat der voll schlecht bis gar nicht funktionirt!


----------



## -=riChi=- (26. Dezember 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ich fahr den selben Rahmen mit ner 66 rc2 eta mit 180mm!ich hatte kurzzeitig mal ne fox 36 mit 150mm drin, das ging auch...aber mit 170 oder 180 fährt sich das rad für meinen geschmack viel geiler!wie bist du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden?bei mir hat der voll schlecht bis gar nicht funktionirt!




Ich bin gerade mit dem Umbau auf die Marzocchi Z1 FR fertig geworden und werde es morgen mal testen wie sich das fährt. So einen großen Unterschied seh ich auf den ersten Blick nicht ( von der GEO her ). 
Der Dämpfer ist mMn ganz ok. Fahr ihn bei 95kg mit ner zweiteiligen 650er Feder.
Welchen Dämpfer hast du jetzt?? Was kann man da so empfehlen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir war in dem dnm ne 500er feder aber das ging überhaupt nicht!dann hab ich immer weichere federn probiert bis ich ne 300er drin hatte!dann gings aber auch nicht wirklich gut!jetz hab ich nen dhx 5.0 mit ner 450er feder !damit hat sich das bike um 180°gedreht was das ansprechverhalten und die funktion überhaupt betrifft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2008)

--ich hab "nur" ne 140er pike drin - reicht aber , wenn man keine monstersprünge machen will - is auch noch gut tourentauglich so ! gruss, k.


----------



## Bersi (26. Dezember 2008)

hmm, bass time


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Dezember 2008)

da mach ich mit


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab mein Bass auch mal wieder aufgebaut:


----------



## dadsi (26. Dezember 2008)

Ein Nicolai im beheizten Raum was für eine  Verschwendung
 Hier mal ein Vergleich 2007 vs 2008 red vs brown

Wenn ich das braune sehe, muss ich sagen in "Echt" sieht das viel viel viel... geiler aus, aber man kann die kleinen details sehen, so ne fette neue gabel vs alte schlanke ...


----------



## denicoo (26. Dezember 2008)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> ....und hier mal mein BASSI....




Tja, leider nicht mehr meins, musste leider dem Neukauf weichen........  

War nen echt geiles Teil und icke hatte viel Spaß damit 

Nenn echt gutes Teil auch wenn andere Leute immer meckern über Eingelenker!   Warum nur???


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein AM


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Dezember 2008)

was für ein endgeiles foto!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Dezember 2008)

Geiles Foto! Geile Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (26. Dezember 2008)

@guru

Das ist ja mal Oberporno. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Auch an Pattex


----------



## Bersi (26. Dezember 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai im beheizten Raum was für eine  Verschwendung



nicht wenn neben der Komode mein Bett und meine Frau auf mich wartet...


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Ufo ST


----------



## abbath (28. Dezember 2008)

top. UFO rules.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Dezember 2008)

Top...M oder L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (28. Dezember 2008)

m


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2008)

schönes ufo und das bild von guru seinem helius ist ja mal voll gut!


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (28. Dezember 2008)

wollte mein rad ah mein rein tun ist woll nicht so toll wie eure aber doch kanns gut wie stelle ich hir bilder rein bitte helfen


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (28. Dezember 2008)

hir ist dan ma meins


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (28. Dezember 2008)

hat auch carbon hörner


----------



## sluette (28. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hir ist dan ma meins



ja, sehr geile karre hast du da. hat aber leider hier nix verloren da's vom falschen hersteller ist. also, raus damit !


----------



## DerMarshal (28. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hir ist dan ma meins



au man, und sich dafür extra registrieren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Dezember 2008)

Fakeaccount eben


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (28. Dezember 2008)

warum wo steht da welcher hersteller es sei muss


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Dezember 2008)

Herstellerforen.....Nicolai....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollts mir Gurus Bike mal von unten anschauen...


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Fahrrad monteur (28. Dezember 2008)

oh sry habe ich nicht gesehn nur das zeig was Du hast


----------



## T.I.M. (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Ialocin (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hir ist dan ma meins



auf jeden fall krass geil....da kann nicolai mit ihren billigrahmen gegen abstinken


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (29. Dezember 2008)

mh kenne nikolai die marke garnicht aber mein rad wird so Mittelmass sein kostete mal 400Euro Baujahr 2004 ich kaufte es nach par jahren von mein chef für 300 eur0


----------



## DerMarshal (29. Dezember 2008)

Bersi schrieb:


> hmm, bass time



die klingel vorne am dämpfer ist ne gute idee


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hat auch carbon hörner



sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad monteur (29. Dezember 2008)

hören kannste für 25 euro neue haben


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (29. Dezember 2008)

meinte höhrner


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja dein Rad kostete 300 oder 400 Euro und unsere dann 3000 oder 4000...ist ja nur eine null mehr also kein Ding


----------



## wunny1980 (29. Dezember 2008)

einfach nur geil. mehr davon 
mir ist grad vor lachen fast das bier aus der hand gefallen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hören kannste für 25 euro neue haben



ich hätte auch noch n paar verschlissene lenkergriffe rumliegen ...kannste für 50 tacken haben!


----------



## nicolai.fan (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur wird von mir für den Comedypreis 2009 vorgeschlagen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß nicht,
so gaga kann man doch nicht sein, oder?
ist woll wiedermal so ein lustiges kerlchen dem des langweilig ist...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Dezember 2008)

Gibts hier im IBC zu viele von


----------



## alterknochen (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Ialocin
ein schönes Bike hast Du da, coole Farbe...und genau die richtige Umgebung!

Gruss

Chris


----------



## dersteinmetz (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> hir ist dan ma meins







und so etwas hier im nicolai-fred


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde sein Baik echt sehr schick


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrrad monteur schrieb:


> wollte mein rad ah mein rein tun ist woll nicht so toll wie eure aber doch kanns gut wie stelle ich hir bilder rein bitte helfen



´n bischen brüchig das Ganze


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Dezember 2008)

ich zitiere mich mal selber



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Fakeaccount eben


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2008)

Einfach solche Typen ignorieren, mit Eurer Aufmerksamkeit haben sie ihr Ziel schon erreicht


----------



## Fahrrad monteur (29. Dezember 2008)

nicolai.fan danke


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. Dezember 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Einfach solche Typen ignorieren, mit Eurer Aufmerksamkeit haben sie ihr Ziel schon erreicht



warum denn? ist doch urkomisch!! wenn´s n fake ist, natürlich nur langweilig, aber wenn er wirklich so´n taubes nüsschen ist, ist´s doch genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad monteur (30. Dezember 2008)

mh ein anderes rad rad verkaufe ich ah aber muss da noch marktplatz suchen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2008)

schau doch bei ebay mal unter "Baike" da findest Du bestimmt was schönes


----------



## denicoo (30. Dezember 2008)

denicoo schrieb:


> Tja, leider nicht mehr meins, musste leider dem Neukauf weichen........
> 
> War nen echt geiles Teil und icke hatte viel Spaß damit
> 
> Nenn echt gutes Teil auch wenn andere Leute immer meckern über Eingelenker!   Warum nur???






Soooooooo, nachdem Richi das teil verstoßen hat und sich lieber mein Canyon untern Nagel gerissen hat, zähle ich es wieder zu meinem Bikefuhrpark, hatte es auch schon irgendwie vermisst......


----------



## monsterchen (30. Dezember 2008)

So mal wieder zurück zum Thema.

Mein Bass hat jetzt endlich seine richtige Gabel gefunden.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. Dezember 2008)

schickes teil!was hattn die gabel für ne einbauhöhe!da biste aber schon über den erlaubten grenzwert drüber oder!also nicht das es mich stören würde ,ich bin ja auch 8mm drüber!naja eigentlich au wurscht!tolles bass auf jeden fall!


----------



## monsterchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Gabel hat ca. 560mm Einbauhöhe, fährt sich immer noch sehr wendig durch enge Serpentienen. Bin auch nicht mehr so der wildeste Fahrer wird schon halten. Mache gerne längere Touren wo ich immer wieder gröbere Abfahrten einbaue. Hätte auf jeden Fall nicht gedacht, das ich den Unterschied so stark zu meiner alten Z150Fr merke. Ist halt ein sehr vielseitiges Bike, dieses Bass TFR.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. Dezember 2008)

ok dann isses ja gar ned soooo viel drüber!ich hab ne 66 mit 180mm eingebaut und ich find das es sich mit ner 170er oder 180er gabel viel geiler fährt!bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem rad!


----------



## ins (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Helius ST bei unserer heutigen Tour(sorry für die schlechten Bilder, aber hatte meine Kamera vergessen)


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Helius ST bei unserer heutigen Tour(sorry für die schlechten Bilder, aber hatte meine Kamera vergessen)



Bist Du wenigstens den Drop gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (1. Januar 2009)

Kann leider wegen meinem Knie noch nicht richtig...

Bist du diesen Samstag am Start?


----------



## haha (1. Januar 2009)

@ins:

das, was man von dem bike sieht, ist top. wunderschön


----------



## RoughBomber (2. Januar 2009)

Mein Ufo ins rechte Licht gerückt, bei der letzten tour des Jahres


----------



## sluette (3. Januar 2009)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Hab mal ein anständiges Bild von meiner neuen Kiste gemacht





guru39 schrieb:


> Helius AM
> farbe: raw
> Größe: M
> Gewicht:15,5kg
> ...





guru39 schrieb:


> nochmal



mal ne frage an die ganzen raw-rider hier im forum.
eure bikes sind ja nun ca. ein halbes jahr alt und hoffentlich habt ihr sie ordentlich eingefahren. wie schaut die oberfläche mittlerweile aus ? mich würde mal ein aktuelles bild interessieren. ich überlege gerade eine farbe für einen neuen rahmen und raw ist da in der engeren auswahl...


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

so in etwa sieht ein raw rahmen bei schlechter pflege nach 2 jahren aus. der rahmen war zwar beschichtet, aufgrund des alters hat die sich aber teilweise gelöst und das alu lag frei. das rad hat aber auch im winter bei salz herhalten müssen. mit ein bisschen feiner stahlwolle kann man das aber vermeiden.


----------



## denicoo (4. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denicoo (4. Januar 2009)

Soooo, hier mal mein Bass beim heutigem Schneeausritt......


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Januar 2009)

is das ne gabel von votec?


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)

ist doch ne Votec


----------



## denicoo (4. Januar 2009)

Ist ne Votec GS6 air.........


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die ganzen raw-rider hier im forum.
> eure bikes sind ja nun ca. ein halbes jahr alt und hoffentlich habt ihr sie ordentlich eingefahren. wie schaut die oberfläche mittlerweile aus ? mich würde mal ein aktuelles bild interessieren. ich überlege gerade eine farbe für einen neuen rahmen und raw ist da in der engeren auswahl...



Hi sluette,
mit raw machst du nichts verkehrt, im falle eines defekts z.B. schnellste Reparatur da nichts gebeitz werden muss. Das Beste aber ist wenn dir die Farbe irgendwann doch auf den Sack gehen sollten haste alle optionen, man kann es eloxieren ober pulvern lassen!





Sieht auch geil aus und passt super zur Technischen Nicolai Optik 









Gruß Guru.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2009)

lecker!


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

muss dir in allen punkten zustimmen, guru, nur das nachträgliche eloxieren geht leider nicht.. bzw. nicolai macht das nicht nachträglich. eine fremdfirma kann das aber sicher machen. warum -N- sich da querstellt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Für Guru machen wir alles. Was der haben will, das bauen wir auch. Wollten sogar schon das Helius ST nach ihm umbenennen, aber dafür ist er zu bescheiden.
> 
> Zur Raw Optik:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den Falco mal wieder an der Strippe habe frage ich ihn mal nach den Gründen!


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

@guru:

das wäre nett. ich habe mal die auskunft von N bekommen dass es geht, ein anderes mal wars wiederum nicht möglich, wobei es dann auch geblieben ist. sonst wär mein rahmen jetzt schön schwarz. der einzig für mich erklärliche grund ist die verunreinigung der eloxalbäder durch einen gebrauchten rahmen, da sich das fett bzw. der schmutz nicht 100%tig lösen lassen, zumindest nicht mit vertretbarem aufwand.


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke das es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte den Rahmen so zu säubern das man ihn nachträglich Eloxieren lassen kann!
Fettfrei ist auch kein Thema, das könnte ich bei mir im Keller machen!

Aber vielleicht hat das ja auch andere Gründe, von denen ich nichts verstehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Januar 2009)

meine mutti im schnee... es haben noch änderungen zu erfolgen.


----------



## alterknochen (5. Januar 2009)

sieht irgendwie...cool aus! Und bis auf Sattel und Vorbau (VRO?) würd ich nix ändern!

Ride on 

Chris


----------



## Triple F (5. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Eloxieren:

Ich habe gehört, dass sich das Material ein wenig ausdehnt. Das ist bei den Gewinden/Bohrungen problematisch, müßte aber im Umkehrschluß bedeuten, dass Nicolai die Gewinde erst später reindreht oder definiert zu klein bemaßt .

Das würde aber erklären, warum ein nachträgliches Pulvern möglich ist.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dersteinmetz (5. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> meine mutti im schnee... es haben noch änderungen zu erfolgen.



die kiste hat was.... nur der vorbau und der sattel sind fürchterlich


----------



## haha (5. Januar 2009)

@triple f:

das material an sich dehnt sich nicht aus. es wird eine schicht auf dem alu aufgebaut, deren poren geöffnet werden, mit farbpartikeln versehen und wieder verschlossen werden. die aufgebaute oberfläche hat eine gewisse dicke, weswegen lager nicht mehr passen. normalerweise werden die lagerpassungen aber so gedichtet oder versiegelt, dass dort kein schichtaufbau stattfindet.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Januar 2009)

der sattel passt zu meinem arsch. ich weiss das optisch der totale krieg ist. auch die vorbau combo sieht kacke aus. aber bietet die perfekte einstellung und die möglichkeit das gps in der mitte zu fahren. hat jemand ne sattel-idee? ich brauch keinen 200-euro sattel irgendwas, gebrauchtes tuts auch. als vorbau dachte ich an einen thomson.. mal sehen. 

die decals wollte ich auch noch in neue schwarz weisse tauschen. dazu dann die schriftzüge vom lrs weg. was halttet ihr davon? ich wills optisch bereinigen so dass der rahmen im mittelpunkt steht.


----------



## Triple F (5. Januar 2009)

@ haha: 
Okay, war nicht sauber formuliert. Die Lagersitze aller eloxierten Bauteile müßten demnach blank sein - das läßt sich überprüfen.

@kroiterfee:
Hast das Rad ja für Dich gebaut, also lass' doch die Teile, sofern sie passen. Hab am Helius auch das VRO-System, ans Argon kommt ein Thomson Elite X4. Sattel jeweils den ganz normalen Flite. Paßt optimal und macht 'nen schlanken Fuß.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ...so dass der rahmen im mittelpunkt steht.



Glaub mir, bei der Lackierung steht der definitiv im Mittelpunkt! Finde das das gelb der Felgenschriftzüge an sich gut zu dem gelb der Rahmendecals passt, weißer Schriftzug wird wohl untergehen, dann eher schwarz, aber ich würde es so lassen, finde es sehr hübsch bis auf die angesprochenen Punkte wie Sattel und Vorbau. Aber wenn dir die Teile taugen, dann ist es doch opti mopti!


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Januar 2009)

haja... stimmt qauch wieder. ich werde mal rumexperimentieren mit gebrauchten sätteln... mal sehen. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (5. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die ganzen raw-rider hier im forum.
> eure bikes sind ja nun ca. ein halbes jahr alt und hoffentlich habt ihr sie ordentlich eingefahren. wie schaut die oberfläche mittlerweile aus ? mich würde mal ein aktuelles bild interessieren. ich überlege gerade eine farbe für einen neuen rahmen und raw ist da in der engeren auswahl...



also ich fahre jetzt knapp 1 jahr raw! top! keine pflege ausser mal bissl wasser. als ich ihn bekommen habe habe ich ihn mit 3 euro schleifwollen-pads ausm baumarkt ca. ne stunde bearbeitet und fertig...


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee,- würd es bis auf den Sattel auch so lassen, guck mal nach nem WTB Pure V


----------



## Der M (5. Januar 2009)

ufo mit weihnachtsupdate...sunline v2, straitline vorbau und nc 17 sattelstütze


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe hier schon etwa 7358 Mal erklärt, warum wir einen Rahmen, der bereits auf Endmaß gefertigt ist, nicht mehr eloxieren, aber wenn das nicht mal der Rainer weiß, erklär ich es eben noch mal: Vor dem Eloxieren werden die Rahmen gestrahlt und säuregebeizt. Dabei geht Material verloren, was Passungen und Gewinde versaut. Das Anfertigen vor Dreh- und Einpressteilen zum Schutz ist uns zu auswendig und kein 100%-tiger Schutz.

Bitte einfach mal versuchen, zu merken.

Danke und Grüße, Falco


----------



## dersteinmetz (5. Januar 2009)

nett!!!


----------



## fuzzball (5. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Nice, ist da eine Schicht Klarlack drauf oder wie verhindert man, dass das Alu korrediert/anläuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. Januar 2009)

immer schön putzen, und ab und zu mal damit bearbeiten...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Januar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> kroiterfee,- würd es bis auf den Sattel auch so lassen, guck mal nach nem WTB Pure V



der baut mir zu hoch  trotzdem danke 



Der M schrieb:


> ufo mit weihnachtsupdate...sunline v2, straitline vorbau und nc 17 sattelstütze



was ist das für ein sattel... 

@gürü D): welche sattel hast du am am?


----------



## Der M (6. Januar 2009)

ist ein selle italia slr...185g und trotzdem stabil


----------



## Der M (6. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was ist das für ein sattel...
> 
> @gürü D): welche sattel hast du am am?



ist ein selle italia slr...185g und trotzdem stabil


----------



## ibislover (6. Januar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schon etwa 7358 Mal erklärt, warum wir einen Rahmen, der bereits auf Endmaß gefertigt ist, nicht mehr eloxieren, aber wenn das nicht mal der Rainer weiß, erklär ich es eben noch mal: Vor dem Eloxieren werden die Rahmen gestrahlt und säuregebeizt. Dabei geht Material verloren, was Passungen und Gewinde versaut. Das Anfertigen vor Dreh- und Einpressteilen zum Schutz ist uns zu auswendig und kein 100%-tiger Schutz.
> 
> Bitte einfach mal versuchen, zu merken.
> 
> Danke und Grüße, Falco


WOW, das ist doch mal ne ansage! 

und wenn du es nochmal 5 mio mal erklären musst, ist das nicht dein job bzw. gehört zur kundenberatung bei Nicolai?

oder hat sich da was geändert und man darf nur noch ein heiden geld bei euch liegen lassen und keine fragen mehr stellen?
ich denk mal du hast das nicht so gemeint wie es sich liest, sondern hast nen schlechten tag gehabt. falls nicht, denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## Kuwahades (6. Januar 2009)

also ehrlich gesagt hätte ich schon längst die Lust verloren, hier im Forum auf irgendwelche Sachen zu antworten, was hier immer für miese Stimmungen und Sprüche gemacht werden, jetzt nicht speziell im Nicolai Forum, sondern generell.
Wenn man bei den Jungs anruft, dann werden sie gleich geholfen.
Ich finds nur gut, das jemand hier immer eingreift, bevor irgendwelche unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.
Wenn jemand ne spezielle Frage hat immer direkt an den Hersteller, weil das Forum hier ja eigentlich keine offizielle Nicolai Seite ist.
... und scheissfreundlich kann ich sowieso net abhaben


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Januar 2009)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt ? is doch ein klassischer Mille


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt ? is doch ein klassischer Mille



genau...


----------



## der Digge (6. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der baut mir zu hoch  trotzdem danke



der baut nicht hoch  hab den am Rad, der ist nur an den Seiten weiter runtergezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (6. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt hätte ich schon längst die Lust verloren, hier im Forum auf irgendwelche Sachen zu antworten, was hier immer für miese Stimmungen und Sprüche gemacht werden, jetzt nicht speziell im Nicolai Forum, sondern generell.
> Wenn man bei den Jungs anruft, dann werden sie gleich geholfen.
> Ich finds nur gut, das jemand hier immer eingreift, bevor irgendwelche unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.
> Wenn jemand ne spezielle Frage hat immer direkt an den Hersteller, weil das Forum hier ja eigentlich keine offizielle Nicolai Seite ist.
> ... und scheissfreundlich kann ich sowieso net abhaben



es geht nicht darum dass jmd. fröhlich speichellecken soll. aber ein gewissen angenervter unterton schwang nun einmal mit.

klar ist das hier keine offizielle nicolai-seite. aber entweder ich  betreue ein herstellerforum oder ich lasse es bleiben. hier stehe ich eben auch im kontakt mit potentiellen interessenten. die werden eher hier nachlesen als gleich anzurufen. werden hier dann andauernd kunden angepflaumt, überlege ich mir gleich 2mal ob ich mir diesen "service" die komplette garantiezeit über mich ergehen lasse.

ich selbst bin von der betreuung per telefon mehr als angetan und wähle deshalb auch immer diesen weg. aber das gilt wahrscheinlich nicht für alle anderen nicolaifahrer und genau für die muss sollte auch hier ein gewisser ton gewahrt werden.


----------



## der Digge (6. Januar 2009)

nur mal so nebenbei, die FAQs haben 4862 Hits und immernoch keinen Inhalt!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Januar 2009)

das verstehe ich auch nicht


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

Der M schrieb:


> ist ein selle italia slr...185g und trotzdem stabil



Hi M,
nein es ist kein Selle Italia! 
Mein Sattel hört auf den Namen Funn Skinny RL, es gibt ihn in 3 Farbkombinationen und ich muss sagen, er passt bestens zu meinem Arsch 
















Gruß Gürü.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2009)

keine titanstreben.


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Nice, ist da eine Schicht Klarlack drauf oder wie verhindert man, dass das Alu korrediert/anläuft?



Hi Fuzzball,
nein da ist nichts drauf es ist einfach nur pures Alu, raw, roh, so wie ich es schon 7358 mal erklärt habe 

Gruß Gürüchen.


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> keine titanstreben.



njet


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> njet



ahhh 

 noch einer hier der russisch kann...


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Anfertigen vor Dreh- und Einpressteilen zum Schutz ist uns zu auswendig und kein 100%-tiger Schutz.
> 
> 
> Danke und Grüße, Falco



Hi Falco,
das bedeutet, wenn ich mir diese Dreh und Einpressteile selbst auf meiner
Drehbank herstelle und sage "ok wenn was schiefgeht" bezahle *ich* das, wäre es möglich!?

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahhh
> 
> noch einer hier der russisch kann...



da.


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. Januar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei, die FAQs haben 4862 Hits und immernoch keinen Inhalt!



omg


----------



## *Trailsurfer (6. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi sluette,
> mit raw machst du nichts verkehrt, im falle eines defekts z.B. schnellste Reparatur da nichts gebeitz werden muss. Das Beste aber ist wenn dir die Farbe irgendwann doch auf den Sack gehen sollten haste alle optionen, man kann es eloxieren ober pulvern lassen
> Gruß Guru.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese Frage hier irgendwo schon einmal bzw. millionenfach gestellt wurde:
Gibt es dann bei der Bestellung einen RAW-Rabatt? Es entfallen ja schließlich einige Arbeitsschritte ohne das Beschichten! So um die 200  verlangt Nicolai ja auch, wenn man einen Rahmen neu pulvern lässt...
Das wäre ja mal eine nette Ausprägung der Nicolai-Aufpreispolitik!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2009)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese Frage hier irgendwo schon einmal bzw. millionenfach gestellt wurde:
> Gibt es dann bei der Bestellung einen RAW-Rabatt? Es entfallen ja schließlich einige Arbeitsschritte ohne das Beschichten! So um die 200  verlangt Nicolai ja auch, wenn man einen Rahmen neu pulvern lässt...
> Das wäre ja mal eine nette Ausprägung der Nicolai-Aufpreispolitik!



u. wer soll das "bürsten" bezahlen ?


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese Frage hier irgendwo schon einmal bzw. millionenfach gestellt wurde:
> Gibt es dann bei der Bestellung einen RAW-Rabatt? Es entfallen ja schließlich einige Arbeitsschritte ohne das Beschichten! So um die 200  verlangt Nicolai ja auch, wenn man einen Rahmen neu pulvern lässt...
> Das wäre ja mal eine nette Ausprägung der Nicolai-Aufpreispolitik!



Sorry, das darfst du mich nicht fragen, die Preise machen die Nicolaier
immer noch selbst!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. wer soll das "bürsten" bezahlen ?



also wenn es gut läuft, zahlt man meist nichts fürs bürsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Januar 2009)

@ *Trailsurfer: Die Frage wurde schon einmal dahingehend beantwortet, das es keinen Rabatt gibt, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob dies von offizieler Stelle geschah, daher vielleicht mal kurz bei N durchklingeln!


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> also wenn es gut läuft, zahlt man meist nichts fürs bürsten


----------



## fuzzball (6. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Fuzzball,
> nein da ist nichts drauf es ist einfach nur pures Alu, raw, roh, so wie ich es schon 7358 mal erklärt habe
> 
> Gruß Gürüchen.



das kann nicht sein, sind doch erst 3674 Beiträge  aber danke


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi M,
> nein es ist kein Selle Italia!
> Mein Sattel hört auf den Namen Funn Skinny RL, es gibt ihn in 3 Farbkombinationen und ich muss sagen, er passt bestens zu meinem Arsch
> 
> ...



great! der snake könnte es werden. das grau passt sehr geil zum grau am rahmen und zu den griffen... udn der preis passt ja auch. sehr geil. danke gürü.


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Januar 2009)

Helius ST & Köln Turm im Schnee, sehr selten zu sehen!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Januar 2009)

geiles bild!
verflixt!überall schneits...nur bei und ned


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2009)

sehr geil dein ST Nippes


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2009)

Heute im verschneiten Wald...


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Januar 2009)

...ein Traum!!


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Januar 2009)

... bei uns ist ja auch Nicolai Ballungsgebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2009)

Bohhh Bernd !


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Januar 2009)

ein traum!was wiegt die getriebeschleuder?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2009)

bei mir heißt es wohl "Zeig was du hattest!"

aber ich wollte euch noch mal die Sünden der Jugend zeigen.

Ich weiß bis heute absolut nicht was mich geritten hat ein 2MXTB zu kaufen. Das BMXTB wäre viel besser gewesen.
Schön mit superschwerem 24 Zoll Double Track Laufrad ohweih  das müsste so 2001 gewesen sein

An dem geteilten Oberrohr habe ich mir ständig die Knie innen blau gehauen.

Sehr, sehr schöne Bikes hier
wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Bike von Nippes80 das schönste Helius ist das ich bisher gesehen habe. Da stimmt alles. Alleine schon die Farbenzusammenstellung. Echt top


----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Bike von Nippes80 das schönste Helius ist das ich bisher gesehen habe. Da stimmt alles. Alleine schon die Farbenzusammenstellung. Echt top




hast meins wohl noch net gesehen.....


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Januar 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> hast meins wohl noch net gesehen.....



Muhahahahahahahahaha!!!!! 

@ Mr.Freeride...DANKE das geht runter wie Öl!!!


----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Januar 2009)

wat gibts n da zu lache....???


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Januar 2009)

Bist aber Dünnhäutig...so war das nicht gemeint, such mal meine Kommentare in Deinem Fotoalbum!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80262#comment-56313


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Januar 2009)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Bist aber Dünnhäutig...so war das nicht gemeint, such mal meine Kommentare in Deinem Fotoalbum!!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80262#comment-56313



schaisse, ich muss doch die smilies wieder hinzufügen....


also nochmal:   wat gibts denn da zu lache??? 


sehr geiles st haste da!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2009)

Mit den Bikes von Nippes und Steinmetz sind die zwei besten Helius auf einer Seite !


----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit den Bikes von Nippes und Steinmetz sind die zwei besten Helius auf einer Seite !



stimmt nicht, das von T.I.M. ist mindestens genauso gut..

aber trotzdem , danke für die blumme....


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2009)

@Steinmetz: Hast recht, das fehlt noch !
Ist das eine Nuke Proof Ti-Feder in deinem Helius ? Hat die schon mal am Dämpfer geschliffen ?


----------



## dersteinmetz (9. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Steinmetz: Hast recht, das fehlt noch !
> Ist das eine Nuke Proof Ti-Feder in deinem Helius ? Hat die schon mal am Dämpfer geschliffen ?



jep, is ne nuke proof... 550x3,0

passt grad so(man muss die feder etwas nach oben schieben), trotzdem wären mir stabilere federteller lieber....weiss jemand, wo man größere federteller für nen foxdämpfer bekommt???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2009)

das vom Steinmetz sieht wieder so hochbeinig aus. Sonst natürlich auch top ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (11. Januar 2009)

Ich muss auch mal wieder zeigen


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Januar 2009)

geil. wie heisst die farbe? wie macht sich die totem im bike? schränkt doch die tourfähigkeit etwas ein da nicht travelbar oder?


----------



## Defender (11. Januar 2009)

Moin, 

hier mal eins meiner Fahrzeuge: Helius FR 2004, 13,7 Kg fahrfertig.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Januar 2009)

zeig mal dein ion


----------



## balticnor (11. Januar 2009)

@kroiterfee
Farbe ist grün olive matt. Mit der Totem das klappt gut, bis jetzt bin ich noch jeden Berg hochgekommen den auch andere erklommen haben. Das klappt prima und Berg ab erst recht..... Und das die Gabel nicht absenkbar ist hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nicht als Problem erwiesen. Ich hatte erst die MZ 66 ATA, an der hatte ich die Absenkfunktion auch nicht benutzt, war zu viel dreherei........


----------



## Defender (11. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> zeig mal dein ion



Habe ich noch keine Fotos von gemacht. Muß sich mal so ergeben, dass ich Fotos machen kann.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2009)

leider gab`s auf dem zugefrorenen baldeneysee keinen ständer...
somit mußte sich miss argon auf dem eis räkeln...






später dann im schnee


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Januar 2009)

fett!


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2009)

was hast du mit der hinteren bremsleitung vor ? kommen da nasse shirts zum trocknen dran ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)

... da kommt der Fuchsschwanz dran


----------



## dominikmai (15. Januar 2009)

Mein Radl


----------



## richtig (15. Januar 2009)

wo denn???

ich überleg übrigens echt gerade ein "am" zu nehmen statt nem "fr". hast mich da echt auf ne idee gebracht. aber noch schlimmer als die frage nach dem bike ist wohl die frage nach der farbe...

hast'n tipp?

grussascha


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

Hast du schon eine Bitch die dir diese Dienstleistung verkauft?


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

der guru ist ne super bitch für solche spezialleistungen


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2009)

ach komm, für was genau? farbsauereien?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (16. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

unter anderem.. aber auch für typ beratungen, längen und größenbestimmungen, einsatzbereiche und natürlich auch für gute filme..
alles bikebezogen, natürlich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Januar 2009)

Mensch wusste ja gar nicht, dass es so viele Nicolai's im Rhein Sieg Kreis gibt bzw Koeln.
Hier wiss'ma halt was jooot is ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> unter anderem.. aber auch für typ beratungen, längen und größenbestimmungen, einsatzbereiche und natürlich auch für gute filme..
> alles bikebezogen, natürlich



gut erkannt, ne Bitch halt


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mensch wusste ja gar nicht, dass es so viele Nicolai's im Rhein Sieg Kreis gibt bzw Koeln.
> Hier wiss'ma halt was jooot is ne



Das habe ich auf meiner Eisdielen Tour auch noch nicht gesehen!!! 
Wo kommst her Kami-Nurse?

Gruß

PS.: schönes UFO


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Januar 2009)

Wie waers mal mit nem Koeln-Bonner Nicolai Treffen?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (16. Januar 2009)

Wo komm ich her??? Köln natürlich..City
Jou das fänd ich gar nicht mal so schlecht,man könnte sich ja mal über Trails in Umgebung austauschen und vielleicht mal nen Ründchen drehn.

Bin dabei

Bin sehr gespannt..ein Köln Bonn Nicolai Treffen...hehehe


----------



## Kami-Nurse (16. Januar 2009)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auf meiner Eisdielen Tour auch noch nicht gesehen!!!
> Wo kommst her Kami-Nurse?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Sorry hab Deinen Nick gelesen,dann erübrigt sich die Frage wo ich her komme...Fringsveedel


----------



## Wheelsiderider (16. Januar 2009)

Waere echt ne coole Sache. Werde dir mal PN wegen Details schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Januar 2009)

...so hier mal wieder meins! Neu sind LRS,Stütze,Sattel ,Kurbeln ,Pedale und Bereifung!
Neuer Vorbau und Lenker kommen noch die Tage!Hoff ich zumindest...


----------



## TheRacer (17. Januar 2009)

sehr schön.
Wird immer besser


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Januar 2009)

...mir gefallen die kleinteile in gold nicht am roten bike . sonst echt top !!!


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...mir gefallen die kleinteile in gold nicht am roten bike . sonst echt top !!!



Bist halt ne Frau, aber stimmt schon


----------



## Rool (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hatte heute auf meiner ersten MTB-Hausrunde im Jahr 2009 mal Zeit für ein Bild...






Argon CC Large, schwarz anodisiert, kpl. XTR, Fox F100RL, DT-Swiss 240s + XR4.2, Magura Marta SL, Race Face Deuc XC Sattelstütze/Vorbau/Lenker, SLR TT, Eggbeater SL - 10.4 kg

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## DJT (19. Januar 2009)

War nur eine Spielerei, aber ich find's irgendwie saugut ..


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2009)

ich muss mal wieder... geiles bild. was habe ich gestaunt beim fotografieren was da alles geht.


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich muss mal wieder... geiles bild. was habe ich gestaunt beim fotografieren was da alles geht.



sehr sehr geil  Bild wie Baik


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

fett, besonders das Bild 

ich habe auch noch was anzubieten Bild ist nichts, nur so auf die schnelle.





war mal weiß


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2009)

in weiss fand ichs bissel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> war mal weiß



was ist passiert? Warum ist es jetzt schwarz, stand es unter einem Eimer
voller schwarzer Farbe?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe den Lackierer gefragt ob er es auch schwarz machen könnte, er hatte mich völlig mißverstanden


----------



## Carnologe (22. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich habe den Lackierer gefragt ob er es auch schwarz machen könnte, er hatte mir völlig mißverstanden



Der war gut


----------



## abbath (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finds geil.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> in weiss fand ichs bissel besser.



bist der erste von ca. 200 leuten die das sagen...


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> fett, besonders das Bild
> 
> ich habe auch noch was anzubieten Bild ist nichts, nur so auf die schnelle.
> 
> ...




na endlich, wieder einer weniger im tennisverein...


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich muss mal wieder... geiles bild. was habe ich gestaunt beim fotografieren was da alles geht.



Super Foto, aber mit der Kamera auch kein Wunder! Tolles Bike, tolles Bild


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2009)

Wie war der Witz ?
Helmut Newton im Restaurant.
Koch zu Newton: " Sie machen sehr schöne Bilder, sie müssen eine sehr teure Kamera haben."
Helmut Newton nach dem Essen zum Koch:
"Das Essen war wunderbar, sie müssen sehr teure Töpfe haben".


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> fett, besonders das Bild
> 
> ich habe auch noch was anzubieten Bild ist nichts, nur so auf die schnelle.
> 
> ...



Das Ufo ist sowas von extrem schön, das hätte ein ganz normales, schlichtes, unbearbeitetes Bild der alten Schule verdient. Würde mich freuen. Schönstes Ufo überhaupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie war der Witz ?
> Helmut Newton im Restaurant.
> Koch zu Newton: " Sie machen sehr schöne Bilder, sie müssen eine sehr teure Kamera haben."
> Helmut Newton nach dem Essen zum Koch:
> "Das Essen war wunderbar, sie müssen sehr teure Töpfe haben".



Och menno, ist doch klar das eine gute Kamera alleine keine guten Fotos macht, aber wenn man damit umgehen kann, dann trägt es ein gutes Stück dazu bei... warum wird denn jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2009)

War ja auch nur ein frühmorgendlicher Scherz !
Was macht das Ion ?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bist der erste von ca. 200 leuten die das sagen...



mut zur lücke und zur ehrlichen meinung.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Januar 2009)

danke euch

ich fand weiß aber auch geiler 

zum Bild, das ist out of Box, nur Web tauglich gemacht.
die Farben sind wohl so krass weil ich es auf die schnelle mit dem letzten Sonnenlicht/Sonnenuntergang gemacht habe.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was macht das Ion ?



Mein echtes Baby hält mich ein wenig vom Aufbau des anderen Babys ab  Ausserdem lassen Gabeldecals und Teile aus UK auf sich warten... kleine Vorabversion per PN.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2009)

leute... das obere bild war von einem profi den ich abends in der hafencity in hh getroffen habe. und der hat mir gezeigt wie man bilder macht. hier mal eins mit meiner ollen sony p200. was da alles geht  ich bin sowas von erstaunt gewesen...







so jetzt ist aber schluss mit der selbst-beweihräucherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> leute... das obere bild war von einem profi den ich abends in der hafencity in hh getroffen habe. und der hat mir gezeigt wie man bilder macht. hier mal eins mit meiner ollen sony p200. was da alles geht  ich bin sowas von erstaunt gewesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas
 das bild in der hafencity ist mal TOP !


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2009)

danke.brauch jetzt nur noch gescheiten sattel, gescheiten vorbau udn andere pedale. dann noch mal son bild und alles passt.


----------



## Omegar (25. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> fett, besonders das Bild
> 
> ich habe auch noch was anzubieten Bild ist nichts, nur so auf die schnelle.
> 
> ...



sieht einfach genial aus... Die Kombination ist zwar sehr klassisch (schwarz/rot), aber immerwieder sehr schön! Ich habe bei einer neuen Farbwhl auch an komplett schwarz gedacht, dann aber mit pinken aufklebern!!!


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2009)

So das I-Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch schwarze Schaltzüge und schwarze Goodridge-Leitungen.

Finde das Bike auch wunder schön aber die hellen Züge..

Naja meine Meinung


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2009)

merci

ja pimpen kann man immer noch was, aber irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein 

schwarz /rosa wäre mir krass


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2009)

Meins


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

aha, wie ich sehe, ist guru nicht mehr bitch, sonder bahnhofsbitch. auch nicht schlecht.. schönes bild, sogar wieder mit grafitti, aber einem hässlichen.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Januar 2009)

..die automaten an der seite stör´n n bisschen , find ich - sonst geiles bild !!!!


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2009)

Danke Dir Kathi,
ich wollte die Kondomautomaten nicht für das Foddo aus der Wand reissen,
die brauche ich doch


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2009)

ein verspäteter neujahrsgruß. 

dieses bild ist eine botschaft. das was ich uns allen am meisten wünsche... 



ein schwarzes bike, einen rucksack und urlaub.... frieden natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (29. Januar 2009)

Amen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

Und wenn mans englisch liest, heißt "pace" ja u.a. auch Geschwindigkeit !


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Januar 2009)

@guru : jawoll.......


----------



## softbiker (30. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wenn mans englisch liest, heißt "pace" ja u.a. auch Geschwindigkeit !



Genau! deswegen   pesen   wir ja alle


----------



## Freerider85 (4. Februar 2009)

Und hier auch nochmal das Update, vorn kommt noch der Minion drauf:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

schick, da muss aber noch dringend ne schaltbare kefü drauf.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2009)

sehr schön das ST! Ich bin auch beruhigt das ich nicht der einzigste bekloppte bin der das ST mit 3 Kettenbättern fährt


----------



## Freerider85 (4. Februar 2009)

3 Kettenblätter und die Gabel, dann kommt man mit dem Hobel überall hoch!

Gibts denn ne vernünftige Kettenführung für 3 Blätter, bzw. brauch ich dafür wesentlich mehr Kraft beim dappen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2009)

Helius St mit 3 KB um alles damit zu machen... hmmm... alles aber alles nicht richtig, falscher Rahmen... zu wenig Geld für zwei Bikes... keine Ahnung, muss jeder selber wissen.


Guru: Nach dem Foto machen noch die Treppe im Hintergrund gerockt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

@freerider85:

hol dir ne g-junkies dreist führung http://www.g-junkies.de

ich hätte ohne kefü mit dem teil keinen spass, bzw. kann man so sicher nicht das volle potential des rahmens vor allem bergab nutzen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Guru: Nach dem Foto machen noch die Treppe im Hintergrund gerockt??



Nö, hatte keinen Helm bei!


----------



## c_w (4. Februar 2009)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> 3 Kettenblätter und die Gabel, dann kommt man mit dem Hobel überall hoch!



Zum rauffahren brauchste aber doch net das große KB ^^
Also, 2 würden's da doch irgendwie auch tuen, oder? *g*


----------



## Freerider85 (4. Februar 2009)

@haha: Danke, werd mir das Ding gleich holen, sobald ich wieder im Lande bin.
@cw: Fahr das Große eigtl. schon oft, werds auch dran lassen. Ist grad gut für längere Wheelies (nur 1x Maxxis zum trappen).


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Februar 2009)

heut um 18.00uhr stand ein paket im raum. mir ist bewusst dass es NOCH nicht mit liebe aufgebaut ist. aber es wurde mit liebe grad vorher testgefahren! i´m in love!


----------



## der-gute (4. Februar 2009)

Rainer, ich find dich gut.

die fettesten Bilder, die tiefsten Drops - aber lauter vergleichsweise normale Räder.

Muss es immer ein 19 Kilo Freerider sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

geiles teil.. kommst du mit der dämpfereinstellung so klar?


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Februar 2009)

hilfe!  weder die drops sind tief, die fotos übermässig fett noch ist dieses rad einfach nur ganz normal. sondern abnormal gut!

@haha meinst du weil ich ihn umgedreht hab? das scheint so zu funktionieren. hab ich am alten FR auch schon am ende so gefahren.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2009)

was haha meint ist, warum du den minimal Federweg nutzt, aber das weisst du natürlich 

Ich wünsche dir viiiieeelll Spaß mit dem geilen Teil 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## sluette (5. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> heut um 18.00uhr stand ein paket im raum. mir ist bewusst dass es NOCH nicht mit liebe aufgebaut ist. aber es wurde mit liebe grad vorher testgefahren! i´m in love!



schaut klasse und ist - gott sei dank - nicht so krass bunt geworden wie deine vorschläge im dafür geöffneten thread.
meins ist gestern auch eingetroffen, bin aber noch unterwegs und werde es freitag oder samstag abholen.


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Hey rainer.
Dachte schon du hast das Bestellformular verschusselt 

Schönes Ding. Bestimmt äußerst wendig und agil. Ja das Pastellblau ist sehr schön mit den dazugehörigen extra-love parts. 

Sieht nach Größe M aus oder?

Also wir wollen bald die nöchste Serie ausm Pirelli-Kalender hier sehen 

Lass es rollen. 

Michi


----------



## abbath (5. Februar 2009)

Was ist das für eine Farbe am Hinterbau?

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn ich den Hinterbau auch blau gelassen und dafür mehr rote Teile drangemacht hätte. Aber das kann ja bei Nicolai zum Glück jeder so händeln wie er oder sie will.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Februar 2009)

... für diese Farbkombination bin ich glaube ich schon zu alt 

mal kucken wie`s in den Videos aussieht !


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

@525rainer:

wie guru gesagt hat, warum du den hinterbau auf minimalfederweg hast? ich hab das auch mal gemacht, das ergebnis war für mich aber unfahrbar.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Februar 2009)

servus, 
der hinterbau ist raw . das radl hab ich gestern nur kurz zusammengebaut! final hab ich noch a paar veränderungen vor. andere decals, gabel anders usw aber vorerst will ich erst mal fahrn damit! foto von gestern ist auch nicht grad gut ich mach mal welche bei tageslicht. und wiegen sollt ichs auch noch gscheid. trotz der schweren kurbel und dem fetten reifen hinten hat die personenwaage ganz schön wenig ausgeschlagen.

grösse ist S. mag sich jetzt bei mir langen lulatsch seltsam anhören aber das hat folgende noch seltsamere gründe: hab mit starr CC bikes angefangen. dort waren die vorbauten lang, die gabeln kurz, und deswegen das verhältnis lenker zur vorderachse ganz anders. eher so frontlastig. man kann sagen so ein rad steht gut auf dem vorderrad.
so ein rad hat seine wendigkeit durch seinen kurzen radstand erlangt und seine laufruhe durch einen längeren vorbau.
heute sind die vorbauten kurz und durch die langen gabeln und flachen winkeln eher zurückgesetzt. der radstand ist lang für laufruhe. das hat den vorteil das die lenkung total direkt und leichtgängig ist während die alten räder sich lenken lassen wie ein omnibus.
und genau diese behäbigkeit in der lenkung und spritzigkeit im radstand taugt mir. (ich kenn aber keinen anderen dem das noch so taugt)
ein M wär ein guter kompromiss gewesen. aber ich wollt mal radikal was anderes.
mit dem federweg hinten muss ich noch schaun was mir taugt. mit meiner gabel wird es aber auf das letzte oder vorletzte loch hinauslaufen.


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

geht mir nicht anders mit der geometrie. kurzer radstand macht auf jeden fall richtig spass, ich hab auch größe s aber kombiniert mit nem 45er vorbau, da ich mit 1,74 nicht gerade groß bin. es fährt sich ungefähr wie ein vollgefedertes bmx, sehr geil, allerdings muss man sich vor allem beim droppen erst wieder dran gewöhnen. der radstand von meinem helius ist knapp 11cm kürzer als der von meinem downhiller, obwohl der auch größe s ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (5. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> servus,
> der hinterbau ist raw .



Na dann liegt's am Foto/Monitor - bei mir sieht der eher komisch grau-metallic aus.
Würde vielleicht noch ein paar silberne Parts suchen. Obwohl die dann poliert sind...


----------



## c_w (5. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Na dann liegt's am Foto/Monitor - bei mir sieht der eher komisch grau-metallic aus.



Das ist Licht ist komisch, so wie's aussieht... aber an den Schweissnaehten sieht man imho deutlich, dass es ram ist.
Naja, Kombination taugt mir persoenlich nicht so, entweder ganz raw oder gar nicht, aber das ist geschmacksache....


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2009)

sooooooooooo, endlich angekommen 







ich weiss, schlechtes bild aber mehr ist heute abend nicht drinne...
details: 


helius am größe m
nato olive glossy
hammerschmidt option
maxle steckachse
mit maxle und dämpferbuchsen 3416g

die decals werden noch durch hd decals ersetzt, wurden leider zuspät nachgeordert...


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dann noch farblich passende Platzdeckchen, was will man mehr. Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau... ist das am Sattelrohr ein neuer Aufkleber von -N-?


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dann noch farblich passende Platzdeckchen, was will man mehr. Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau... ist das am Sattelrohr ein neuer Aufkleber von -N-?



danke, ja die platzdeckchen habe ich heute passend dazu gekauft (wenn schon denn schon) ...
den sticker habe ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen, unten auf der vorderseite des sattelrohrs ist auch noch ein kleiner. werde ich morgen mal ein bild von machen.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön einfach ! Dämpfer ?


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2009)

so wird's aufgebaut:

Dämpfer RockShox Monarch 4.2 57mm Hub
Steuersatz Acros AH-07 DH
Gabel Magura Wotan
Bremse Hope Mono4
Vorbau Syntace Superforce
Lenker Syntace 
Stütze KindShock K900
Sattel Specialized             
Naben Hope Pro2
Felgen DT Swiss 5.1d
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,3
Schnellspanner Syntace Superlock
Kurbel & BB Truvative Stylo & GigaPipe
Schalthebel SRAM X0 Trigger
Schaltwerk SRAM X0
Umwerfer SRAM X9

ist alles altbestand von meinem enduro. wird bis auf die goldenen hope naben sehr schlicht, so viel schwarz wie's geht.


----------



## DJT (6. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> [



Wow! Defällt mir gut die Farbe!
Ich sach nur M*A*S*H 

P.S. Die Sticker interessieren mich auch!

Grüße DJT


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Februar 2009)

sonntag solls wetter schlecht werden. also weisst du was du heute nacht noch zu tun hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Wow! Defällt mir gut die Farbe!
> Ich sach nur M*A*S*H
> 
> P.S. Die Sticker interessieren mich auch!
> ...



 mal sehen wo ich das rote kreuz unter bekomme.
wegen der sticker, schau mal in meine gallerie...



525Rainer schrieb:


> sonntag solls wetter schlecht werden. also weisst du was du heute nacht noch zu tun hast!



wird leider nicht klappen da das umrüstkit für die hintere hope nabe noch nicht da  ist


----------



## haha (7. Februar 2009)

gefällt mir. das grün ist ziemlich geil. hat aber auch ganz schön was auf der waage, der rahmen. der dürfte auch im bikepark alles wegstecken. wenn ich bedenke, dass mein helius dh 4,1 kilo mit 5th elemnt dämpfer wiegt..


----------



## Testmaen (7. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> so wird's aufgebaut:
> 
> Dämpfer RockShox Monarch 4.2 57mm Hub
> Steuersatz Acros AH-07 DH
> ...




Mmjammi, sehr cool. Die M4's kommen bestimmt sehr geil raus auf dem Oliv raus. Habe gerade gesehen, dass du am Speci silberne Hope-Adapter hast. Die gibt es auch in schwarz, hatte deswegen mal bei BPO angefragt, waren nicht sofort lieferbar, aber nach 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> der dürfte auch im bikepark alles wegstecken.



na, park fahre ich eh nicht. das ist mir zu wild. 



Testmaen schrieb:


> ... silberne Hope-Adapter hast. Die gibt es auch in schwarz ...



die bremsen sind montiert, schaut schon sehr geil aus, auch mit den silbernem adapter. ist ja eh nur hinten einer, die wotan hat ja gott sei dank 8" pm...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> sooooooooooo, endlich angekommen




Wow, sehr geil


----------



## HelmutK (7. Februar 2009)

Fast von der Stange, aber nur fast ..... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14107 und wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo eine passende weiße Sattelklemme finde und die bestellten Pedale (Brave Airbase in schwarz) kommen -  montiert sind derzeit noch XLCs mit Reflektoren  - wird's bald so aussehen, wie ich es mir wünsche  

Für die Detailverliebten - Basis ist das Argon FR von Nicolai/DSK in der Pro Version (Rahmengröße M) und Rahmenfarbe gelbgrün (ist in natura etwas heller als auf den Bildern). Davon abweichend: Magura Thor (Nabe auf Steckachse umgerüstet), KS 900-R Sattelstütze, NN 2.4 und immerhin schon einen passenden weißen Flaschenhalter. Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 14 kg, aber es sollte auch nicht unbedingt leicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (7. Februar 2009)

Also die Teleskopstütze mit Schnellspanner find ich auch nicht wirklich schlüssig  
Schönes Bike!


----------



## HelmutK (7. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Also die Teleskopstütze mit Schnellspanner find ich auch nicht wirklich schlüssig
> Schönes Bike!



Txs - wenn jemand zufällig auf einen Händler/Hersteller stößt, der weiße Sattelklemmen in 34,9mm führt und gerade nicht ausverkauft ist ......


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2009)

Bei weißen Teilen sage ich grundsätzlich niemandem Bescheid. Manchmal muß man die Menschen vor sich selbst schützen.


----------



## chridsche (8. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei weißen Teilen sage ich grundsätzlich niemandem Bescheid. Manchmal muß man die Menschen vor sich selbst schützen.


----------



## sluette (8. Februar 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Fast von der Stange, aber nur fast ....
> ... und wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo eine passende weiße Sattelklemme finde



so'n argon fr finde ich klasse, vor allem mit der gabel. möchte ich auch mal gerne fahren, vor allem im vergleich zu meinem cc... und die farbe ist auch geil. 

wegen dem weissen sattelschnellspanner: 
a) schließe ich mich da san_andreas an 
b) wäre der rein optisch an deinem bike völlig fehl am platz (meine meinung)
c) sollte  der schnellspanner die gleiche farbe haben wie der steuersatz (auch meine meinung)

was ich noch ändern würde: 


sattelstütze: die roten eloxteile stören. an meiner habe ich den ring schwarz gemacht und den hebel abgeschliffen (raw). außerdem würde ich den zug noch kürzen, der hängt ja sebst in erigiertem zustand ziemlich weit durch. 
schaut deine vorbau lenkerkombi von der seite nach 12ender aus. aber wenn's ergonomisch passt gibt's daran wohl nix zu meckern.


----------



## HelmutK (8. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> *(1) *wegen dem weissen sattelschnellspanner:
> a) schließe ich mich da san_andreas an
> b) wäre der rein optisch an deinem bike völlig fehl am platz (meine meinung)
> c) sollte  der schnellspanner die gleiche farbe haben wie der steuersatz (auch meine meinung)
> ...



(1) Da muss ich wohl noch einmal Seelenforschung betreiben
(2) Das Rot stört mich auch - wie hast Du das gemacht (abgeschliffen und/oder überlackiert?). Der Zug wird noch gekürzt, aber bei Zügen bin ich am Anfang immer etwas zurückhaltend - kürzen ist halt immer einfacher als verlängern
(3) Das ist die Serienkombi - ob's passt müssen die nächsten Wochen zeigen. Aber mit den hohen Spacern und dem langen Vorbau könnt man nach ein paar Bier schon auf den Gedanken kommen, auch noch einen Flat Bar mit Bar Ends zu montieren


----------



## sluette (8. Februar 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (2) Das Rot stört mich auch - wie hast Du das gemacht (abgeschliffen und/oder überlackiert?).



eigentlich hatte ich vor den roten überwurf schwarz eloxieren zu lassen, scheitert aber an der demontage. also habe ich ihn nur überlackiert. ist aber nicht die endlösung, denn auf dem eolx haftet der lack nicht so wirklich. vielleicht mach ich da dann noch tape drumm oder hab auchmal überleg einen schrumpfschlauch drüber zu ziehen. den hebel hab ich ausgebaut (muss ja nur der splint rausgehauen werden) und mit feinem schmirgelpapier abgeschliffen.


----------



## Mobbel (8. Februar 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/278503]
	
[/URL]
langeweile mit Papa´s Cam


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2009)

kleines update:
Lenker: Sixpack Manace
Vorbau: Sunline V1 
Kefü:    g-junkies ZweiG


----------



## hellmachine (14. Februar 2009)

mal eine kurze frage in die runde:
bin gerade im begriff, rahmenmässig zuzuschlagen.
das einzige was mir erst vor kurzem auffiel und telefonisch bestätigt wurde: es wird kein easton mehr verwendet, sondern was custom mässiges (zumindest beim Argon). 
habe ich das was missverstanden? ob das jetzt echte mehrwerte hat oder gewinnoptimierung ist würde mich mal interessieren. bleiben die gewichte gleich? macht dann der easton aufkleber noch sinn? kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2009)

Auf der Nicolai-Seite ist klar deklariert an welchen Rahmen Easton-Rohren verbaut sind und an welchen nicht. Somit macht der Aufkeber auf diesen Modellen auch Sinn ;-) Die Easton-Rohre sind nicht für alle Modelle geeignet, woran das im Einzelnen liegt, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## hellmachine (14. Februar 2009)

den argon gabs aber mal als easton variante, oder?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2009)

Laut Homepage sind bei den Argon-Modellen noch immer Easton-Rohre verbaut. Aber wenn Du telefonisch die Auskunft erhalten hast, das dies nicht mehr der Fall ist... Kann wohl nur Falco oder telefonisch jemand von N selber was dazu sagen.


----------



## hellmachine (14. Februar 2009)

sorry fürs crossposting.
falco hat hier freundlicherweise für aufklärung gesorgt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5588225&posted=1#post5588225


----------



## hellmachine (14. Februar 2009)

stimmt, steht noch easton. 
wahrscheinlich noch vergessen worden? 
also easton oder nicht ist mir egal, solange die leistungsdaten der rahmen gleich oder besser sind. die sache sollte aber sicher mal in der kommunikation angepasst werden.



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Auf der Nicolai-Seite ist klar deklariert an welchen Rahmen Easton-Rohren verbaut sind und an welchen nicht. Somit macht der Aufkeber auf diesen Modellen auch Sinn ;-) Die Easton-Rohre sind nicht für alle Modelle geeignet, woran das im Einzelnen liegt, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> kleines update:
> Lenker: Sixpack Manace
> Vorbau: Sunline V1
> Kefü:    g-junkies ZweiG





 jaaa mann...
 wenn der reifen das sattelrohr toschiert,- hat die perle richtich spass.


----------



## haha (18. Februar 2009)

ah sehr schön, eins mit der zweig-führung. 
@soerweiwelfrank: könntest du bei der rolle der zweig mal den durchmesser des röllchens direkt an der grundplatte messen? bau mir gerade eine nach, das gerüst steht, aber der rollendurchmesser lässt noch ein rätsel offen.. danke


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Februar 2009)

@haha: die rolle hat nen durchmesser von 38mm und is exakt 2cm breit

@khujand:die perle bekommt nur dreck ab,der reifen hält sich brav vom sattelrohr fern!


----------



## haha (18. Februar 2009)

super, danke, dann lieg ich mit meiner rolle gar nicht mehr so falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Februar 2009)

...heute in der sonne - ein bild is speziell für guru !!!! grins !!


----------



## checkb (19. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...heute in der sonne - ein bild is speziell für guru !!!! grins !!



Sag mal, wo ist den diese Schneefreie Landschaft? Bei uns im fetten B hört es nicht mehr auf zu schneien. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2009)

Hey, Danke


----------



## Ride On! (19. Februar 2009)

Genießen und schweigen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Februar 2009)

könnte noch was weiß vertragen


----------



## checkb (19. Februar 2009)

Fettes *B*. 






Warum kein Rocco, da hätte das Rot perfekt gepasst? Wie der Berliner sagt: Find ick dufte. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2009)

ne Rote Sattelstützenklemme würde es noch abrunden, ansonsten sehr geil


----------



## Ride On! (19. Februar 2009)

Habe Rahem und Dämpfer vor allem anderen gekauft. Der Rot-Weiss-Tick kam später 
Aber so ein Projekt kann ja noch wachsen


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Februar 2009)

@checkb : ...in der wetterau .....


----------



## softbiker (20. Februar 2009)

Ride On! schrieb:


>





Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kann mann so bremsen?? Die Hebel find ich schon arg weit Richtung Vorbau. Wenn ich mir den Abstand so anschaue dass sind ja mind. 3 cm oder was???


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kann mann so bremsen?? Die Hebel find ich schon arg weit Richtung Vorbau. Wenn ich mir den Abstand so anschaue dass sind ja mind. 3 cm oder was???



Ja, klar. Könnte ruhig noch ein wenig mehr sein. 
Ein Finger reicht locker zum Bremsen.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo ist den diese Schneefreie Landschaft? Bei uns im fetten B hört es nicht mehr auf zu schneien.
> 
> checkb



heute hats auch wieder Schee in der Wetterau !


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Februar 2009)

da spricht der kenner 

der trick heisst "hebelwirkung" ist wie mit der zauberei...schwupps und es klappt


----------



## flyingscot (20. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kann mann so bremsen?? Die Hebel find ich schon arg weit Richtung Vorbau. Wenn ich mir den Abstand so anschaue dass sind ja mind. 3 cm oder was???



Bei mir sind es gut 5 cm zwischen Schraubgriff und Bremsschelle, wer braucht heutzutage schon mehr als den Zeigefinger am Ende des Bremshebels?


----------



## AustRico (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (20. Februar 2009)

ohja!  warst du biken in australien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (20. Februar 2009)

Nein - auf La Palma! Die Kanareninsel ist ein Traum: wunderschöne Landschaft, angenehme, frühlingshafte Temperaturen das ganze Jahr über, unzählige Trails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade mit bis zu 2400m Höhendifferenz!


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Februar 2009)

Ride On! schrieb:


> Habe Rahem und Dämpfer vor allem anderen gekauft. Der Rot-Weiss-Tick kam später
> Aber so ein Projekt kann ja noch wachsen



dein Rot-Weiss-Tick hat aber nix mit dem rwe zu tun ,-oder ?


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

hihi, vorfreude, wenn ich das bild vom Austo sehe. mitte märz gibts auch von mir helius bilder auf la palma. leider nur 8 tage, aber immerhin..


----------



## Ride On! (20. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kann mann so bremsen?? Die Hebel find ich schon arg weit Richtung Vorbau. Wenn ich mir den Abstand so anschaue dass sind ja mind. 3 cm oder was???


 
geht gut! bin 2m groß und dementsprechend lang sind auch meine Finger.
 Sicherlich muss aber noch das ein oder andere Feinsetting durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Ride On! (20. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dein Rot-Weiss-Tick hat aber nix mit dem rwe zu tun ,-oder ?



Nee, finde zwar es gibt kein Stadion (außer evt. der Tivoli) bei dem die Stimmung so geil ist  aber so weit geht es nicht!


----------



## Boondog (20. Februar 2009)

so hier mal ein update zu meinem Fuhrpark






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2009)

da liebt anscheinend jemand den slr-Sattel 

Schöne Bikes. 
Vor allem das Helius gefällt mir sehr gut. Muss nur noch der Spacer-Turm weg.


----------



## Ride On! (20. Februar 2009)

das nenn ich doch mal ne collection!!!!


----------



## Nicigirl (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Boondog ,
was für eine Gabel ist das im Helius FR den ?
Womöglich die NEUE Marzocchi EVO  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

oha, sehr geil.. 
im fr steckt ne marzocchi AM drinne..


----------



## Nicigirl (20. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> oha, sehr geil..
> im fr steckt ne marzocchi AM drinne..




bist du dir ganz sicher ?


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Februar 2009)

palma als auch die dreiercollection. beides sehr beneidenswert.


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

absolut, ist ne 2007er AM 2 oder ne 1 SL.


----------



## sluette (20. Februar 2009)

ready to rumble !





sorry für die schlecht qualität... vielleicht morgen bei tageslicht, wenn's wetter passt...


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

auch schön, olivegrün. was ist die wotan denn für ein baujahr? 08er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (20. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> so hier mal ein update zu meinem Fuhrpark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Räder kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor  

Ich mach auch mit beim Gabel raten !
*Marzocchi All Mountain 2 2007 pearl dark grey *


----------



## luck01 (20. Februar 2009)

Was wiegr denn, das Rennrad?


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Februar 2009)

aufgebaut gefällt es, das grüne AM. was ist das für ein lenker und wie breit? cooler aufbau!


----------



## Boondog (20. Februar 2009)

@luck01:
das Argon wiegt so wie auf dem Bild 7,96kg

@Nicigirl, haha, nicolai.fan:
die 100 Punkte und die Waschmaschine gehn an n.fan, es is ne MZ AMII 07, custom design


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Februar 2009)

@kuwahades : ..aber net wirklich .....


----------



## sluette (20. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> auch schön, olivegrün. was ist die wotan denn für ein baujahr? 08er?



ne, ist leider nur ne 07er. funktioniert aber sehr gut.




525Rainer schrieb:


> aufgebaut gefällt es, das grüne AM. was ist das für ein lenker und wie breit? cooler aufbau!



vorbau: syntace superforce 6°, 50mm, negative verbaut
lenker: syntace vector dh ultralite 660mm breit, frag mich nicht nach kröpfung etc.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

sorry: dont drink an post


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

ah so.. bei 08 hätt ich jetzt gesagt, behalt die buchsen im auge. mit meiner sind schon drei in meinem bikekollegenkreis. magura rückt aber ohne anstand neue 09er raus..

edit: john, der kroiterfee war schneller.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=38


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> @luck01:
> das Argon wiegt so wie auf dem Bild 7,96kg
> 
> @Nicigirl, haha, nicolai.fan:
> die 100 Punkte und die Waschmaschine gehn an n.fan, es is ne MZ AMII 07, custom design




oh geil entlich die Bikeklamotten nicht mehr von Hand waschen


----------



## haha (21. Februar 2009)

was, du wäschst deine bikeklamotten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Februar 2009)

ab und zu wird gewaschen !


----------



## haha (21. Februar 2009)

ich geh immer bei regen eine runde aufs rennrad mit den schmutzigen klamotten, öko und so


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich geh immer bei regen eine runde aufs rennrad mit den schmutzigen klamotten, öko und so



auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen, werds mal probieren


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2009)

Da ich in der dritten Klasse von der Waldorfschule runter bin, darf ich jetzt auch duschen. Das mache ich nämlich nach dem Sport und da kann man gleich die Sachen bei reinigen.

zumindest im Urlaub mach ich das wirklich so.


----------



## obim (22. Februar 2009)

foxwichtel schrieb:


>



sagt mal, was fürn RAL issn der Hauptrahmen?
Und des hintn is a Pulver, gell?


----------



## Tillninjo (22. Februar 2009)

zur Abwechslung nochmal was leichteres  :













zum Teile gucken sind die Bilder zu dunkel, daher hier mal eine Liste.

Meine Dame:
Niclai Argon Road
Vollcarbon Gabel
Acros Steuersatz
Sram Rival 2x10 Gruppe
Reynolds Alta Race LRS
Tune Geiles Teil Vorbau
Ritchey Lenker
2x Tune Wasserträger
Thomson Masterpiece
Velo Sattel

~7,9kg


----------



## Kor74 (22. Februar 2009)

Hey das sieht scharf aus. 
An das habe ich auch schon mal gedacht. Aber leider kein Platz


----------



## Tillninjo (22. Februar 2009)

Danke!
Geht auch gut ab.

den "Platz" kann man sich ja machen ;-)


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)

gr.s, 18,1 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Februar 2009)

hat sich erledigt ..


----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2009)

anna 92 schrieb:


> ###
> gr.s, 18,1 kg



Wow! Für meinen Geschmack vielleicht noch eine schwarze oder weiße Gabel.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2009)

ich habe es gleich mal in den Pornobikes Thread geschupst, schönes Bike


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt ..



danke, danke
hab gerade geübt


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Februar 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz gefällt nicht und der Lenkwinkel schaut sehr steil aus, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache!  Ein sehr hübsches Bike! Frage mich nur, wie das so sauber in den Wald kommt...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Februar 2009)

irgendwie komm ich von der optik her nich damit klar, wenn die gabel so dick ist wie das unterrohr (oder sogar noch dicker am casting?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. Februar 2009)

1A Damenrad !
kann Mann neidisch werden !


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)

in den wald sauber, aus dem wald dreckig.
machst du das anders ?


----------



## checkb (22. Februar 2009)

Anna,

schickes Teil.  Noch Harztauglich?

checkb


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Anna,
> 
> schickes Teil.  Noch Harztauglich?
> 
> checkb



logisch 
hab schon mit dem teil eine 4 st tour im deister hinter mir (90% hoch gefahren und danach fast tot umgefallen)


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön, dat weiße Ion.


----------



## dantist (23. Februar 2009)

So endlich bin ich auch wieder Nicolaianer!

Vielen Dank an Kalle Nicolai, Falco Mille, Nicolai Schweiz, boondog, timbowjoketown, Ialocin, freeolly und alle anderen, die ich mit meinen Fragen genervt habe.





Noch nicht viel gefahren, aber der erste Eindruck stimmt schon mal  Dämpfer und Gabel muss ich noch abstimmen und dann sollte nur noch das Wetter mal besser werden...


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

Wow


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Februar 2009)

Donnerwetter, ein echtes Brett, da bleibt einem erstmal die Spucke weg, absolut top!


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2009)

ja, schööööön !!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Februar 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> So endlich bin ich auch wieder Nicolaianer!
> 
> Vielen Dank an Kalle Nicolai, Falco Mille, Nicolai Schweiz, boondog, timbowjoketown, Ialocin, freeolly und alle anderen, die ich mit meinen Fragen genervt habe.
> 
> ...



Der verwendete Steuersatz sieht zwar gut aus - gibt aber Garantieverlust wegen zu geringer Einpresstiefe ...
Versuchs mal mit nem King Steelset oder einem Reset 118 HD (den gäbe es auch in Rot - zumindest das obere Teil)

Wolfgang


----------



## Kor74 (24. Februar 2009)

@wolfi 1
wow!! Wie kannst du jetzt sehen wie tief der steuersatz drin steckt?

Statt Steel King kann ich auch Acros empfehlen.


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Wolfi aber egal, man sieht das es ein Chris King Steuersatz ist
und da keiner ausser dem Steel Set die vorgeschriebennen 22mm Einpresstiefe hat ist dieser Steuersatz nicht in der Garantie!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2009)

Schnell raus mit dem Steuersatz !!!! Es wird euch allen das Steuerrohr abreißen....!!!! Oh, Gott, bringt euch in Sicherheit !!!!!

Komischerweise verlangen von ALLEN Herstellern nur Nicolai, Alutech und Zonenschein diese Monstersteuersätze, die sie natürlich praktischerweise gleich selbst verkaufen. Das Nicolai DH-Team fährt übrigens Reset Wan.5 Steuersätze, also auch ohne "Garantie".


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schnell raus mit dem Steuersatz !!!! Es wird euch allen das Steuerrohr abreißen....!!!! Oh, Gott, bringt euch in Sicherheit !!!


----------



## haha (24. Februar 2009)

nicolai rechnet halt, dass die rahmen länger gefahren werden als andere. damit die kunden dann auch wirklich lange freude daran haben, schreibt man das halt vor. ich bin meinen rahmen knapp 7 jahre mit kurzer einpresstiefe gefahren, zum schluss hat man mit kraft den steuersatz ohne werkzeug rausziehen können, aber nur unten 
so lautet meine theorie zur langen einpresstiefe


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> nicolai rechnet halt, dass die rahmen länger gefahren werden als andere. damit die kunden dann auch wirklich lange freude daran haben, schreibt man das halt vor. ich bin meinen rahmen knapp 7 jahre mit kurzer einpresstiefe gefahren, zum schluss hat man mit kraft den steuersatz ohne werkzeug rausziehen können, aber nur unten
> so lautet meine theorie zur langen einpresstiefe



Bei meinem Nicolai (altes Trombone von ´97 2000 auf helium umgebaut) geht der Steuersatz unten auch deutlich leichter raus als oben. Bin auch den kurzen King gefahren.
Schließe mich hahas Meinung an das ein Nicolai länger gefahren wird und auf Dauer das Steuerrohr mit den längeren Einbautiefen geschont wird.


----------



## c0rNy (24. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Nicolai DH-Team fährt übrigens Reset Wan.5 Steuersätze, also auch ohne "Garantie".



Fahre im Ufo selbigen Steuersatz, laut Nicolai ohne Garantieverlust, da bei einem 1.5er Steuerrohr lediglich die untere Lagerschale diese Einpresstiefe benötigt. Oben 8,5 mm unten 22mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> (den gäbe es auch in Rot - zumindest das obere Teil)



den unteren gibt meines Wissens nach auch in Rot zumindest beim HDAL2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Februar 2009)

Hier auch nochmal, mein Bike mit Änderungen für 2009:









Jetzt mit Formula K18 mit K24 Druckpunktverstellung statt der Hope Moto, Mountain King in 2.4 statt Nobby Nic, Stahlfeder statt Luftdämpfer und mit ohne Felgenaufklebern!


----------



## Elfriede (24. Februar 2009)

Kor74 schrieb:


> @wolfi 1
> wow!! Wie kannst du jetzt sehen wie tief der steuersatz drin steckt?
> 
> Statt Steel King kann ich auch Acros empfehlen.



Na, weil es sich um einen ganz normalen King handelt. Einpresstiefe 8-9 mm.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Februar 2009)

....wie fährt sich der mk im matsch ???(gegenüber dem nn) -- bike sieht top aus - hätte nur ne schwarze gabel genommen , statt silber ... greez , k.


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Gabel hätte ich auch gern in schwarz gehabt, gab es aber bei der Talas nur in silber, beim Service wird sie dann schwarz. Der NN war schmaler, daher nicht richtig vergleichbar, aber so ganz zufrieden war ich heute mit dem MK noch nicht, muss aber nochmal mit dem Luftdruck spielen, ich denke dann wird es noch besser.


----------



## Nessie (25. Februar 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Der verwendete Steuersatz sieht zwar gut aus - gibt aber Garantieverlust wegen zu geringer Einpresstiefe ...
> Versuchs mal mit nem King Steelset oder einem Reset 118 HD (den gäbe es auch in Rot - zumindest das obere Teil)
> 
> Wolfgang




....uff,muß ich mir da jetzt den Chris-King aus dem Kopf schlagen den ich für mein Argon mit 1.5er Steurrohr haben wollte?


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2009)

beim 1,5er steuerrohr benötigst du nicht so eine große einbautiefe. denke da reichen 10mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (25. Februar 2009)

Im aktuellen tech-sheet für das Helius findet man genaue Angaben zur Steuersatzeinpresstiefe:
1 1/8" untere Schale 22mm
1.5" untere Schale 15mm
Conehead untere Schale 15mm
für die obere Schale gibt es kein Mindestmaß.


----------



## Nessie (25. Februar 2009)

....danke Euch Männer


----------



## hellmachine (25. Februar 2009)

hallo, ich hänge mich mal kurz in die steuersatzdiskussion ein 
hat ein tune steuersatz die richtige einbauhöhe für die ganrantie?


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hallo, ich hänge mich mal kurz in die steuersatzdiskussion ein
> hat ein tune steuersatz die richtige einbauhöhe für die ganrantie?



das ist jetzt schon nicht soooo einfach im internet zeitalter rauszufinden...


----------



## nicolai.fan (25. Februar 2009)

In welchen Rahmen soll der Steuersatz ?


----------



## haha (25. Februar 2009)

nöö, man darf den tune nicht verwenden, auf jeden fall nicht bei den freeridelastigen geschossen. ist aber eh kein haltbares teil, der gibt eher nach als der rahmen. evtl. bietet nicolai ja auch integriertes system an? da dürften dann bobo oder bubu gehen, kann die leider nicht auseinanderhalten..


----------



## hellmachine (25. Februar 2009)

argon, also nicht freeride 
wobei: gilt die vorgabe nur für dh rahmen?


nicolai.fan schrieb:


> In welchen Rahmen soll der Steuersatz ?


----------



## Elfriede (25. Februar 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> argon, also nicht freeride
> wobei: gilt die vorgabe nur für dh rahmen?



http://www.nicolai.net/download/dir...ilitaet-deutsch Folder/D_004_Steuersaetze.pdf

Ansonsten hilft ein kurzer Anruf bei Nicolai.


----------



## hellmachine (25. Februar 2009)

super, vielen dank, das war die klare antwort 

an alle, die zukünftig die sufu für die selbe frage bemühen werden:
"Grundsätzlich empfehlen wir einen Steel Set Steuersatz für alle NICOLAI Modelle außer Argon, Argon Road, Nonius, Saturn und Helius CC."




Elfriede schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/download/dir...ilitaet-deutsch Folder/D_004_Steuersaetze.pdf
> 
> Ansonsten hilft ein kurzer Anruf bei Nicolai.


----------



## Nessie (25. Februar 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> In welchen Rahmen soll der Steuersatz ?



....der Chris King soll in ein Argon FR das ein 1.5er Steuerrohr bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Danke für das positive Feedback. Steuersatz kommt noch was der Norm entspricht. Man möge mir solange in Lübbrechtsen verzeihen.


----------



## mooorfl (1. März 2009)

Meins.



Sattel, Griffe und Gabel werden noch schwarz. 
Aber kann mir die mattschwarze Revolution gerade nicht leisten  daher bleibt es erstmal alles weiß...


----------



## softbiker (2. März 2009)

So hier nun das vollendete Ergebnis.
Am WE hab ich die Moto montiert und bin von der Bremse begeistert. 203er-vented-Discs. So nen Brutalo-Stopper hat ich noch nie am Bike. Wobei ich wehmütig feststellen muss dass die Hope-Pro-Lever doch echt ne Klasse für sich sind von der Einstellung her.


----------



## sluette (2. März 2009)

wenn du den grimeca sticker noch abknibbelst ist's perfekt.
was wiegt das teil ?


----------



## softbiker (2. März 2009)

Ja der kommt noch runter.
Muss mal schauen wann ich die Möglichkeit hab zu wiegen. 
Ich selber hab keine Waage.
Schätze aber mal so um die 16


----------



## sluette (2. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Schätze aber mal so um die 16



optimist !


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2009)

Hier mal ein kleines Update ! 

Neues Gabel 100-140/Dämpfer/Reifen !

keine Ahnung, wie ich das Bild anders ins Forum bekomme !


----------



## softbiker (3. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update !
> 
> Neues Gabel 100-140/Dämpfer/Reifen !
> 
> keine Ahnung, wie ich das Bild anders ins Forum bekomme !



Kaufst du dich Tüte Deutsch dann ist das mim Buidl auch keine Problem

Mal kurz offtopic.
Lade dir tinypic runter, dann damit dass Bild verkleinern in deine Galerie stellen und dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild klicken, Grafikadresse kopieren und hier mit dem Button Grafik-einfügen, einfügen.
Feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2009)

ich übernehm das mal:


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2009)

Peinlich. Mist Deutsch !

Wenn es mal schnell gehen muss....

Danke für die Bild-Hilfestellung ! Ist tinypic besser als Paint !
Quali ist ja nicht so Prima !


----------



## abbath (3. März 2009)

Ich würde die Aufkleber von der Gabel entfernen.
So sah das bei mir mit der MZ aus:






Um die neuen Gussets beneide ich Dich!

...und hier mit der Pike:






Jetzt allerdings mit SGS Schaltwerk (952), dreifach Kurbel (770) und grauen Candies (C).


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2009)

Lt Cosmic Sports darf ich die Aufkleber nicht entfernen wg. Garantieleistung !
Komisch, oder ? Muß mich nochmal Schlau machen.

Deine Zugführung ist Klasse ! Hätte mir mal mehr Gedanken machen sollen bei der Bestellung !

Gussets sind schon Cool, aber bin in der Sattelstützenwahl eingeschränkt !


----------



## User85319 (3. März 2009)

Also DAS nenn ich ne heftige Sattelüberhöhung 

Die Pike steht dem Radl übrigens ganz gut.


----------



## abbath (3. März 2009)

Also mir haben sie bei Cosmic die Krone, Tauchrohre und Gleitbuchsen auch ohne Aufkleber ohne Probleme getauscht. 

Die Überhöhung ist eigentlich recht moderat - ich kann einfach nicht richtig photographieren. Zudem ist bei dem Rad alles etwas größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (3. März 2009)

Aber die bldöe Sattelstütze hast du weiterhin?
Hab die auch, und find die einfach beschissen und dämlich... kaum möglich, die vordere Schraube weit genug anzuziehen, da dabei der Winkel zur Stütze immer größer wird und man dann mit dem Inbus dran kollidiert... *seufz*
Mit'em Tool auf der Tour eh quasi unmöglich.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2009)

Meine Candy Versuch hat nur 25km gehalten !


----------



## abbath (3. März 2009)

Sattelstützen mit Jochklemmung sind schon vom Prinzip her Mist, aber ich möchte ungern 'ne kürzere (ist: 430mm) Stütze verwenden, auch wenn es gerade noch ginge.

Also die Candies sind imho in Ordnung. Habe einen Satz Eggbeater SL seit 07 im Einsatz, dazu noch einen Satz Candy SL seit 08 und jetzt halt neu die C. Die SL waren vorher am Nicolai und sind mir leider leicht verbogen. Aber von den Lagern her sind die alle OK. Die Lager sind ja zudem tauschbar. Nicht so toll sind die Smarties. Die hab ich mir an den Crosser geschraubt und die sind jetzt nach 4 Monaten links durch. Lager ist nicht tauschbar (jedenfalls ist das nicht vorgesehen...). Naja Reklamation.


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

Mal wieder etwas rumgeschraubt


----------



## trek 6500 (4. März 2009)

[email protected] : ... von der mz soll  er den uffbabber wegmachen , der von der pike darf bleiben - was´n das für ne logik ????


----------



## abbath (4. März 2009)

Den find ich irgendwie dezenter. Er gefällt mir sogar. Aber prinzipiell hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2009)

Soweit ich weiß muss nur der Hologrammaufkleber bleiben. Damit die sofort sehen, dass es keine OEM-Gabel is.


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2009)

Man muß ja schon einmal an spätere Tage denken 
Ist aber leider im Flachland in Kiel....


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

ich weiss, die beiden könnten mal ne wäsche vertragen...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2009)

..das grüne !!! schmacht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. März 2009)

hammerschmitt am AM schaut so minimalst geil aus! kurzen käfig ans schaltwerk noch = endlösung! = brauch ich = geld ausgeben sofort!


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

kurzes schaltwerk steht als nächstes an. ich suche gerade noch ne günstige quelle...


----------



## zwops (6. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich weiss, die beiden könnten mal ne wäsche vertragen...



schönes pic um mal zu sehen wie sich die größere bodenfreiheit der hammerschmidt darstellt...

ist schon ein ordentlicher zugewinn....
mal abgesehen davon...warum hast du so ein geiles helius... (...und meins wird demnächst erst gebaut  schmacht...)


----------



## CrossNikX (9. März 2009)

Mein komplettgeservicter und geupdateter Beitrag für 2009!










und was gibt wohl dieses??


----------



## abbath (9. März 2009)

CrossNikX schrieb:


> und was gibt wohl dieses??



Ein rotes Argon.


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Super schön, bis auf dieses VRO Geschwür.


----------



## abbath (9. März 2009)

Ist das Helius 2XL oder XL?


----------



## CrossNikX (9. März 2009)

Das Helius ist XL mit Oberrohr +2cm, Custombike von 2004

An den VRO-Cockpit musste ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen, liegt aber seit Jahren saugut in der Hand. Möchte nicht wechseln, sorry 


und wenn das Argon aufgebaut ist gibts eine Rennschwester für das Fully!


----------



## ibislover (9. März 2009)

ein VRO ist schon in ordnung. allerdings nicht mit nem 20° vorbau!
das muss doch kippelig wie sau sein und das VR keinerlei druck mehr bekommen, oder? echt krasse kombo der steile vorbau + VRO...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossNikX (9. März 2009)

... das VR hat quasi so wenig Druck, dass ist gezwungen bin die ganze Zeit im Wheelie zu fahren


----------



## ibislover (9. März 2009)

und ernsthaft? mal verglichen mit einer normalen ausführung?


----------



## Der_Graf (9. März 2009)

so jetzt stell ich hier auch mal mein rad rein. war bis jetz glaub nur im untertassen thread=).

ist jetz nämlich fertig für 09
evtl. kommt ne neue Gabel rein, ne weiße boxxer mit schwarzen decals würde mir gefallen. Noch mehr allerdings ne weiße Travis SC


----------



## Carnologe (9. März 2009)

Das schwarz/weiß kommt sehr gut! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## CrossNikX (9. März 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> und ernsthaft? mal verglichen mit einer normalen ausführung?



also ganz ernsthaft.. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich recht hoch bin und deshalb meinen VRO-Vorbau noch deutlich überrage, aber ich hab echt kein Problem das Vorderrad nach belieben zu drücken oder zu ziehen, mit Anpressdruck auf dem VR hatte ich bislang auch keine Probleme. Möglicherweise irritiert die schräge Weitwinkelaufnahme noch zusätzlich, so krank find ichs garnicht....
Wenn ich auf dem Lenker liegen will setz ich mich lieber aufs RR


----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2009)

... boah irgendwie gibts nix schöneres, wie ein weisses Ufo ST, oder Helius ST !
das weisse N am ST kommt sehr gut !
aber ein bischen zuviel race face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ein rotes Argon.



da fehlt aber noch der zusatz "road"...


----------



## some.body (10. März 2009)

CrossNikX schrieb:


> Mein komplettgeservicter und geupdateter Beitrag für 2009!



Geiles FR Die Gabel, Felge und Speichen vorne in der gleichen Farbe sieht richtig gut aus. Nur der goldenen Lenker ... :kotz:

Bringt der Spritzschutz an der Gabel was oder schlammt der nur die Tauchrohre zu?


----------



## obim (10. März 2009)

mooorfl schrieb:


> Meins.


Sehr elegant, schad dass es das so nimmer gibt ...


----------



## obim (10. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Geiles FR Die Gabel, Felge und Speichen vorne in der gleichen Farbe sieht richtig gut aus. Nur der goldenen Lenker ...



ich Noob hab mich ja net fragen traut - darf man den Lenker überhaupt mit VRO?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Sehr schönes UFO !


----------



## some.body (10. März 2009)

obim schrieb:


> ich Noob hab mich ja net fragen traut - darf man den Lenker überhaupt mit VRO?


Klar, wieso nicht? Ist doch der Vector Lowrider fuer VRO.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=68


----------



## Speedpreacher (10. März 2009)

Mein komplettgeservicter und geupdateter Beitrag für 2009!


und was gibt wohl dieses?? 


starke Kombi, hab ich auch  !! Was fährste denn für den Kettenblatt vorne und wieviele Zähne haste hinten???

Speedpreacher


----------



## CrossNikX (10. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Klar, wieso nicht? Ist doch der Vector Lowrider fuer VRO.
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=68



richtig, der porno-goldige Lenker ist eine limited Edition des VRO und wird hier sicherlich auf geteilte Meinung treffen. Man muß schon ein wenig Freigeist sein, um sich das Ding dranzuschrauben.  Alternativ hätte ich auch den gleichen in schwarz.

Der Gabel-Spritzschutz funktioniert wirklich. Man bekommt deutlich weniger Dreck in Fr**e, bin ehrlich erstaunt! Die Wasserfahne die das VR nach vorne wirft ist nur noch minimal. Ausserdem ist es nicht so eine optische Vergewaltigung wie ein Schutzblech. Ein Nicolai mit Schutzblech ist sowieso völig indiskutabel, ausser vllt. beim Argon TR!


Schaltkombi ist 38er Blatt vorne und hinten 16 (Standard). Geht den problemlos den Brocken hoch! Bergab fehlen der Rohloff trotzdem noch 4-5 Gänge


----------



## softbiker (11. März 2009)

CrossNikX schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai mit Schutzblech ist sowieso völig indiskutabel, ausser vllt. beim Argon TR! ...



Das finde ich jetzt nicht, wesshalb ja auch Nicolai extra Optionen für Löcher für den Spritzschutz anbietet. 

Ich hab hinten ein shockblade von SKS und vorne einen THE-Frontfender in Motocross-Style und dass ist keine Vergewaltigung und der Nutzen ist einfach, naja es funktioniert hald.


----------



## sluette (11. März 2009)

uaahhhh, nee das geht gar nicht... ich hatte an meinem alten helius dh auch so ein the fender, die dinger waren damals super trendy. wenn ich jetzt durch meine gallery schaue stellen sich immer meine nackenhaare auf. wenn ich mir dann noch so'n sks teil am heck vorstelle, ne lieber nicht ... (wäre schade wenn mein gutes frühstück im keyboard landen würde )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (11. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> uaahhhh, nee das geht gar nicht... ich hatte an meinem alten helius dh auch so ein the fender, die dinger waren damals super trendy. wenn ich jetzt durch meine gallery schaue stellen sich immer meine nackenhaare auf. wenn ich mir dann noch so'n sks teil am heck vorstelle, ne lieber nicht ... (wäre schade wenn mein gutes frühstück im keyboard landen würde )



*unterschreib*


----------



## trek 6500 (11. März 2009)

[email protected] graf : ..nettes teil , aber viiieel zu viele aufkleber ... verschandeln das ganze bike ... sieht voll billig aus ..sorry ...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. März 2009)

word.


----------



## Der_Graf (11. März 2009)

@ trek, kein problem 

bin mit den Aufklebern auf der Kettenstrebe sowieso nicht so ganz zufrieden. Irgendwas wird sich schon noch ändern!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. März 2009)

wieder ein bisschen was gemacht


----------



## haha (11. März 2009)

immer noch gut, aber mit den roten decals hats mir eindeutig besser gefallen. wenn du eh gerade rumprobierst: mach mal die schrift in rot und die outlines in weiß, ich glaub das käm auch nich schlecht..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. März 2009)

hatte ich mal mit Photoshop gemacht fand ich aber doof, jetzt bleibt es erst mal so 

habe auch keine Decals mehr, muss ich erst wieder bestellen


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2009)

Mir gefällts super so, schaut irgendwie weniger massiv aus.
Nur die Decals, die früher auf der Sitzstrebe waren, fehlen irgendwie.
Was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. März 2009)

Das TroyLee Logo kommt bald wieder auf die Kettenstrebe  das Band ist so ein selbstverschweisendes dickes Isoband:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2009)

Baumarkt ? Conrad ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. März 2009)

das lag bei Harbecke im Elektroregal war aber teuer, ich glaube über 8 Euro, oder so.

ist lange her sorry


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2009)

dünnes tennis- oder squashschlägerband ist auch geeignet. dämpft schläge der kette auch viel besser.


----------



## softbiker (12. März 2009)

Hat denn jemand hier schon mal ein Foto vom UFO mit der neuen Boxxer was er hier zeigen kann. Würde mich grad so interessieren.

Bin auch noch am überlegen mir zu meinem FR noch ein Parkgefährt zu holen.
Überlege ob mit oder ohne Doppelbrücke. Entweder UFO St oder Alutech Pudel. Ich glaube ein Helius ST möchte ich nicht.

Der Pudel gefällt mir schon recht gut. Aber auch das UFO ist ne tolle Sache. Ganz besonders geil finde ich hier dieses grany dormant green oder silbermetallicgrün. Dazu ne schwarze Gabel und nen roten FR2350 LRS. Lecker.


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. März 2009)

Das dormantgrün wird nicht mehr angeboten, da die Farbe wohl in der Verarbeitung gesundheitsschädlich war. Das UFO selbst bin ich schon gefahren und kann ich sehr empfehlen, der Pudel soll aber auch sehr gut gehen, ich habe aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu. Doppelbrücke geht im UFO jedenfalls sehr gut, sowohl Boxxer als auch 40er. Viel Spaß beim weiteren planen!


----------



## softbiker (12. März 2009)

Gesundheitsschädlich. Tssss. Was ist das heutzutage nicht mehr.

Ich weiss dass meine Parkschlampe diese Farbe haben muss. Komme was wolle. 

Einer 40er will ich nicht haben. Dass Ding is mir zu überdimensioniert. Boxxer wäre schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. März 2009)

was spricht gegen das helius st?


----------



## softbiker (12. März 2009)

Ich hab schon ein FR. Will einfach nicht nochmal die gleiche Geometrie.

Ein Eingelenker soll es sein mit möglichst 200mm Federweg.

Hatte auch schon ein Rocky RMX ins Auge gefasst aber i woas net. Bei einer deutschen Schmiede hab ich allerdings noch nicht vorbeigeschaut. Der Zonenschein Zypher FR sieht auch toll aus.

Vom UFO träum ich schon lange. Ich denke da muss ich mir heuer in einem Park mal eins krallen. Winterberg donnert die Dinger ja Ende der Saison immer recht günstig raus, da könnte man sich ja überlegen zuzuschlagen.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. März 2009)

vielleicht gibts dann da auch ein in dem kryptonite-grün...


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. März 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, bekommen die jede Saison neue Bikes und letztes Jahr hatten sie keins in dem grün und dieses Jahr dann erst recht nicht, da es die Farbe ja nicht mehr gibt... Im Bikemarkt sind doch ein paar gute Angebote, die aus Winterberg sind nicht wirklich günstig nach der Saison, da steht man sich mit so einem besser!


----------



## abbath (12. März 2009)

Pulvern kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## c_w (12. März 2009)

Zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz... es gibt auch Grifftape für Schlagzeuger, das funktioniert auch wunderbar :-D


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

ich leg das thema einfach mal etwas anders aus: zeig was du für einen defekt hast (hattest):

ein unsanfter abgang hat meinen esel über mich befördert, der dann unbedingt mit dem schaltauge rückwärts in einen felsen einschlagen musste. ergebnis:






was macht man da? mit einem kabelbinder das hinterrad sichern und vorsichtig die vorderradbremse betätigend die teerstrasse hinunter rollen.
um die restliche grauenvolle aktion zu überstehen, hab ich mir die ohren zugehalten und weggeschaut:





jaja, grinst nur..





letzendlich die zufriedene begutachtung des vollbrachten werkes. die restliche woche war dardurch gerettet, danke an die kollegen





und jetzt überleg ich mir gerade eine möglichkeit, um dem alten esel endlich mal ein austauschbares schaltauge zu bescheren. vorschläge willkommen..


----------



## der Digge (17. März 2009)

Eine einfache Lösung wäre http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p37_Revell-Kettenspanner.html (ohne die Schraube)


----------



## sluette (18. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> und jetzt überleg ich mir gerade eine möglichkeit, um dem alten esel endlich mal ein austauschbares schaltauge zu bescheren. vorschläge willkommen..



ich würe mal bei kalle anrufen und fragen ob die dir nich ein paar aktuelle druckstreben für den dh anpassen können, wenn's geht sogar mit maxle.

btw, ist das stromfred mit der dicken kamera ?


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

der vorschlag vom diggen ist nicht schlecht, in der version würds allerdings nicht passen. neue druckstreben mit anderen ausfallern wollte ich eigentlich beim service machen lassen, das wäre aber eine sonderanfertigung gewesen, ich glaube sehr teuer, deswegen hab ich nicht machen lassen. ich werd das wochenende mal wieder ein bisschen rumbasteln, mir fällt schon was ein.. ja, stromfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (18. März 2009)

warum würde es nicht passen


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> warum würde es nicht passen



Wohl weil das Ding für Räder ist, die kein vorhandenes Ausfallende haben.
haha müßte zumindest das vorhandene Ausfallende erstmal loswerden, um das Ding zu montieren.


----------



## der Digge (18. März 2009)

Ja klar das alte Schaltauge müsste dann ab, aber darum gin es doch!? So wie es zur Zeit ist läuft er ja Gefahr sich bei erneutem Verbiegen den kompletten unteren Teil des Ausfallende abzureißen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Stimmt. So wie das Ausfallende jetzt konstruiert ist, ist es eigentlich ziemlicher Quatsch.


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> der vorschlag vom diggen ist nicht schlecht, in der version würds allerdings nicht passen. neue druckstreben mit anderen ausfallern wollte ich eigentlich beim service machen lassen, das wäre aber eine sonderanfertigung gewesen, ich glaube sehr teuer, deswegen hab ich nicht machen lassen. ich werd das wochenende mal wieder ein bisschen rumbasteln, mir fällt schon was ein.. ja, stromfred



Oje, der Stromfeld


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

@digge:
mit wegnehmen des schaltauges würde es dran passen, doch würde dardurch das schaltwerk weiter nach außen wandern. ob das dann noch hinhaut, ist fraglich. ich werd mir die teile aber mal besorgen bzw. mal so ähnlich nachbauen. auf schraubachse müsst ich dann auch noch umrüsten, da die schnellspannachse zu kurz wäre. danke aber für den link, die teile mach ich schon passend
die konstruktion von den ausfallenden ist auf alle fälle für die tonne, leider war das früher nicht nur bei nicolai so üblich. beim alten bullit müsste man gleich den ganzen hinterbau wechseln..


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2009)

was ist den mit Saint Schaltwerk das an der Achse sitzt ?

oder lohnt sich der Umstieg auch Saint Naben und Bremsen nicht ?

Bin auch nicht informiert, wie das genau funktioniert !


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Andere Möglichkeit:
Das "alte" Saint Schaltwerk mit Verschraubung auf der Schraubachse ?

edit: War schon ! Aber Ergänzung: müßte auch mit der Hope 135 x 10mm Nabe funzen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11032
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17134
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17134

Weiß nicht, ob die für Saint paßt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23969


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

stimmt, das alte saint.. dass muss ich ausprobieren, guter tipp. 
das mit der hopenabe finde ich auch noch raus.. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Des paßt schon, die ist als Saint-Nabe ausgewiesen. Mußt dir halt einen Vorrat an Schaltwerken anlegen, die alte Saint wird schnell vom Markt verschwunden sein.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Andere Möglichkeit:
> Das "alte" Saint Schaltwerk mit Verschraubung auf der Schraubachse



... genau das habe ich doch gemeint !


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... genau das habe ich doch gemeint !


Genau darum habe ich meinen Post editiert !


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Genau darum habe ich meinen Post editiert !



ich würde ja als Alternative noch ein Nucleon vorschlagen !


----------



## der Digge (18. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @digge:
> mit wegnehmen des schaltauges würde es dran passen, doch würde dardurch das schaltwerk weiter nach außen wandern. ob das dann noch hinhaut, ist fraglich. ich werd mir die teile aber mal besorgen bzw. mal so ähnlich nachbauen. auf schraubachse müsst ich dann auch noch umrüsten, da die schnellspannachse zu kurz wäre. danke aber für den link, die teile mach ich schon passend



Wenn ich mich richtig erinner (schon ne weile her das ich die dinger mal in der Hand hatte) kommt das Schaltwerk nicht so viel weiter nach außen, das Gewinde steht glaub ich zu 2/3 unterm Ausfallende. Schnellspanner gibt es z.B. von Agent Bikes in Überlänge.


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

oh mann, jetzt hab ich wieder die qual der wahl danke an alle auf jeden fall mal für die zahlreichen vorschläge.. ich glaube, ich besorg mir beides, schaus mir an und was nicht so gut auf mich wirkt wird wieder zurückgeschickt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Genau ! Das ist die beste Methode ! Viel hilft viel !


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

Lechz wollt hier mal was schönes zeigen. Ist zwar nix meins aber sieht rattenscharf aus wie ich finde:


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Sehr schön , bis auf die blöde Stütze.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön , bis auf die blöde Stütze.



mit der Stütze kann ich mich auch nicht so richtig anfreunden, ansonsten sehr schönes Bike


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Lechz wollt hier mal was schönes zeigen. Ist zwar nix meins aber sieht rattenscharf aus wie ich finde:




bei Alutech heist sowas *"BunterHund"* 
meins wäre es nicht, aber muß ja auch nicht  sonst aber schön!


----------



## sluette (24. März 2009)

das ist doch die farbvariante wie auf nicolai.net.
habe ich auch mal kurz drüber nach gedacht, aber weiss geht bei mir nur als decal set. 
schaut aber trotzdem sehr schön aus.


----------



## c_w (24. März 2009)

Mich stört eher die Spacer-Vorbaukombi als die Stütze... ;-)
Von den Farben wär's vll auch was für Rainer? :-D


----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2009)

die farbe ist absolut mein fall. 
aber das forum ist kein ponyhof und deswegen gleich mal ein paar sachen die mich stören würden: zum beispiel diese glump felgen in einem rot was nicht mit dem eloxal harmoniert. die kurbel schaut aus wie von einem nexus treckingrad aber harmoniert mit der gefederten sattelstütze. der schaltkäfig berührt fast den boden obwohl er nur zwei ritzel fährt und der sattel ist so montiert dass man manuals im sitzen machen kann? rahmen, steuersatz und gabel sind aber unendlich geil.


----------



## sluette (25. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die farbe ist absolut mein fall.
> aber das forum ist kein ponyhof ...



mal wieder briliant analysiert rainer aber über geschmack läßt sich ja streiten. die slx kurbeln haben eigentlich durchwegs gute beurteilungen bekommen, gerade im bezug auf preis / leistung. mir gefallen sie optisch auch ganz gut. 
die ks stütze habe ich auch ne zeit lang gefahren, das teil ist aber lange nicht ausgereift und hat viele kinderkrankheiten, also raus damit.
laufräder kann ich nix zu sagen, mit meinen 5.1er felgen bin ich aber hoch zufrieden. 
dämpfer und gabel... einmal fox, never again. ich habe das zeug aus meinem alten specialized enduro raus gehauen. marzocchi, magura uns rockshox ist mir da lieber.


----------



## Testmaen (25. März 2009)

Das bunte AM ist aus dem mtbr-Nicolai-Forum. Hier ein etwas dezenteres Bike aus dem Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. März 2009)

wusste gar nicht das sich der dämpfer so krass ändert wenn man die joplin ein- bzw. ausfährt ...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. März 2009)

Und obendrein kehrt sich die Fahrtrichtung um. Das hab ich bei der Kindshock nicht!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. März 2009)

Zeig was* Du* hast!


----------



## softbiker (25. März 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Zeig was* Du* hast!



Du nimmst einem aber doch auch jeden Spass Johnny 

Ich find Bilder immer sehr interessant. Für mich als Analphabet  ist das wie Bilderbuch kucken, und an wichtigen Stellen klickt man sich mit rein.

Ausserdem Foto´s von Nicolai´s kann man nie genug sehen.

Also Johnny  Kömma wenigstens über was lestern wo sich nicht immer jeder rechtfertigt


----------



## 525Rainer (25. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> die slx kurbeln haben eigentlich durchwegs gute beurteilungen bekommen, gerade im bezug auf preis / leistung. mir gefallen sie optisch auch ganz gut.
> die ks stütze habe ich auch ne zeit lang gefahren, das teil ist aber lange nicht ausgereift und hat viele kinderkrankheiten, also raus damit.



ja hast recht. die slx schaut vileleicht wegen dem massiven plastikring so billig aus. beim unteren bike kommt sie schon wieder besser. ich brauch ja gar nicht reden mit meinen 30euro ausverkaufsFSA kurbeln wo ich mir gleich mehrere geholt hab 
ich probier demnächst diese stütze http://www.rasebike.com/ mechanisch find ich symphatisch, der hebel schaut zwar low budged aus aber dafür ist das kabel schön unten angebracht. ich berichte was es taugt.


----------



## sluette (25. März 2009)

für die rase stütze kannst ganz ordentlich aus der tasche kommen... da gibt's ja noch nix drüber zu lesen. hoffentlich funktioniert sie und hebt sich eindeutig von dem ks schrott ab.


----------



## abbath (25. März 2009)

wie lang ist die denn?


----------



## spooky1980 (25. März 2009)

Im zweiten Video sagt der 500 Dollar  .


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Schaut gut aus, das Ding. Nur der Stützenkopf ist der letzte Billigdreck mit der einzelnen Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. März 2009)

mal wieder zurück zum thema, die vario sattelstützen werden hier ausgiebig diskutiert...


----------



## haha (25. März 2009)

das schwarze mit stahlfederdämpfer kommt der perfektion nahe. sattelstütze raus, schlankeren sattel und spacerturm weg, dann wärs sowas von top.

@rainer: oben slx, unten xtr..


----------



## Nippes80 (25. März 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen Miss Team Nicolai 2025!!!
* 19.03.2009 3:30 Uhr 52cm 3700g geballte POWER!!!!









Und was stimmt hier nicht????


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. März 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## nicolai.fan (25. März 2009)

Gratulation zum Team-Zuwachs 

Jürgen


----------



## zuspät (25. März 2009)

glückwunschsaubere arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (25. März 2009)

@nippes: schweißnähte sind gute arbeit, körperbeschichtung auch ziemlich geschmackvoll. goldene decals kämen noch gut.. gratulation


----------



## 525Rainer (25. März 2009)

glückwunsch! wo ist das N auf den teamklamotten?
kaufst du an anhänger? was für einen?


----------



## schmiddio (25. März 2009)

gratulation pappa marco,hasste gut gemacht, diene bessere hälfet natürlich auch!!!!


----------



## Nippes80 (25. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> glückwunsch! wo ist das N auf den teamklamotten?
> kaufst du an anhänger? was für einen?



Alles bestellt...alles bestellt!!!  Bevor ich mir gedanken um nen Anhänger mache brauch ich erstmal ein tourentaugliches Bike!

@ Alle DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!!


----------



## checkb (25. März 2009)

Glückwunsch an die junge Familie und hoffentlich viele ruhige Nächte wünscht euch aus Berlin, checkb

PS: Es gibt nur einen: Singletrailer.


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2009)

He He,
ich wollte Dir auch noch noch alles Gute Wünschen, bin grade ausm Laden zurück und konnte deshalb nicht früher 

Sau goldisch die Kleine      

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## schroeti (25. März 2009)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen Miss Team Nicolai 2025!!!
> * 19.03.2025 3:30 Uhr 52cm 3700g geballte POWER!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst wohl eher: * 19.03.2009 .....   

Alles Gute und dass Ihr immer eine ruhige Nacht habt ohne Streß. Aber das ist meist Wunschdenken (hab das auch 2 x hinter mir, aber das liegt schon 17,5 und 15,5 Jahre zurück... ). 

Mehr davon!!!!  Ich will Rente kriegen.


----------



## Nippes80 (25. März 2009)

schroeti schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher: * 19.03.2009 .....
> 
> Alles Gute und dass Ihr immer eine ruhige Nacht habt ohne Streß. Aber das ist meist Wunschdenken (hab das auch 2 x hinter mir, aber das liegt schon 17,5 und 15,5 Jahre zurück... ).
> 
> Mehr davon!!!!  Ich will Rente kriegen.



Danke....siehste wie aufregend das alles ist!!!


----------



## konameester (25. März 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Im zweiten Video sagt der 500 Dollar  .



gucke hier http://www.rasebike.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2

Bin mal auf Rainers Testbericht gespannt!

ciao vom meesta


----------



## abbath (25. März 2009)

Glückwunsch Nippes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. März 2009)

geil

so ein Teil würde sogar in meine Wildsau passen ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

@ Nippes: GRATULATION !
So, jetzt hast du vieles vor dir, was ich schon hinter mir habe.
Ich gehe die Tage ein Laufrad kaufen.


----------



## haha (26. März 2009)

wenn du nen anhänger brauchst, kannste dich gerne melden.. hab hier ein paar teile der marke croozer rumstehen, auch als kinderwagen verwendbar. auch in der version "for two", falls noch was in planung ist


----------



## kroiterfee (26. März 2009)

@ nippes: glückwunsch zur altersvorsorge...  ich hoffe das st staubt nicht ein... falls du jetzt ein platzproblem haben solltest: pn an mich.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2009)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Danke....siehste wie aufregend das alles ist!!!






 "glückwunsch" 
ich habs auch schon 2x geschaft...


----------



## richtig (26. März 2009)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Und was stimmt hier nicht????



die tüte am lenker!!!
glückwunsch.

grussascha


----------



## Condor (26. März 2009)

Dein Bike heißt Lina?? Strange... aber ok, viel Spass mit Ihr.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!

Ist dein Baby auch "Made in Germany"


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2009)

Hey auch von meiner Seite alles gute fürs Junge Familienglück.

Wünsch euch viele Sponsoren und ne ruhige erste Saison 

Das beweisst auch mal wida das "made in germany" das einzig wahre ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. März 2009)

Panzer...


----------



## haha (26. März 2009)

geil schauts aus.. hast ja doch noch passende panzerkurbeln gefunden


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> geil schauts aus.. hast ja doch noch passende panzerkurbeln gefunden



Danke, aber immer noch nicht fertig:
-Laufräder kommen raus > Hügi Naben/Mavic EX729 Felgen/Reifen?
-90° Abgang für hintere Bremsleitung
-Vernünftige Kettenführung
-Gabel schwarz abkleben
-schwarze Nicolai Aufkleber

und und und....


----------



## Triple F (26. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> -Gabel schwarz abkleben
> und und und....




Wußte, dass Du auf FoliaTec-Tuning stehst  !


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2009)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wußte, dass Du auf FoliaTec-Tuning stehst  !



Ne, Hubraum statt Spoiler ist mein Motto


----------



## T.I.M. (26. März 2009)

Dem frischgebackenen Vater auch von mir noch alles Gute!
(Bei uns dauerts wohl noch drei Wochen  )

Hier ein Update von meinem Helius (neue Bremsen, Laufräder)










ICH WILL ETZ ENDLICH  S O M M E R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (26. März 2009)

das ist soooooooooo schön..


----------



## kroiterfee (26. März 2009)

ist das klar gepulvert? gewicht so um die 19 kg?


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2009)

sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr geiles ST


----------



## T.I.M. (26. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist das klar gepulvert? gewicht so um die 19 kg?



Gar nicht gepulvert, nur poliert.
Gewicht 17,5


----------



## abbath (26. März 2009)

Sehr schön. Gefällt mir besser als raw.


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. März 2009)

Lol, das ist raw!


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Tolles ST !


----------



## T.I.M. (27. März 2009)

Danke Jungs


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2009)

Wie hast dus poliert ?


----------



## T.I.M. (27. März 2009)

Mit Alu Magic und zwei alten T-Shirts 
War ca. 3 h Arbeit. Sieht aber leider mittlerweile schon nicht mehr ganz
so gut aus wie am Anfang. Liegt an dem Mistwetter bei dem ich
in letzter Zeit immer gefahren bin.
Wenn der Sommer mal endlich kommt werd ich nochmal
nachpolieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (27. März 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Lol, das ist raw!



Nö, das ist poliert.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. März 2009)

Tadaaaa:


----------



## haha (27. März 2009)

sehr geil, nur nen roten steuersatz hätt ich verbaut. ich muss sagen, die neuaufbauten der letzten zeit haben richtig qualität.. sauber sauber


----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)

gefällt gefällt.

aktuelles bild von meiner mutti:


----------



## User85319 (27. März 2009)

Boah Bostad, sieht das geil aus. Gewicht?


----------



## BOSTAD (27. März 2009)

Das Bike ist ein kleiner Fettsack geworden. 15,5 Kg


----------



## Der_Graf (27. März 2009)

Hui, das graue Helius. Da läuft mir der Sabber ausm Mund raus  !!!
Das Grau mit den rot eloxierten Teilen nenn ich einfach mal pure EXTRA LOVE... 
Schwebt mir schon immer vor, diese Farbkombi


----------



## sluette (27. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Tadaaaa:



top! 1a! sehr schön! geile farbe! viel spass damit!


----------



## der Digge (27. März 2009)

Gefällt mir mit schwarzem Sattel gleich viel besser  das Helius da drüber is auch sehr schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)

jo. der rote war der notsattel. ich hab meinen sattel echt gefunden. geiles teil.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. März 2009)

.... nico und ich bei scheiss wetter ...


----------



## actionjackson (29. März 2009)

Tach Leute,
hier is mein FR.


----------



## BOSTAD (29. März 2009)

Actionjackson, finde deine Farbkombo sehr geil...


----------



## softbiker (29. März 2009)

Yeah. Dat grüne ist auch lecker.

Endlich mal´n bisserl Farbe bei Nicolai. Immer nur schwarz und silber ist ja langweilig.


----------



## juh (29. März 2009)

werter herr jackson,
dieses wertige zweirad hat gar ein besseres foto verdient, denn so kann sich die volle und wahre pracht dieses kawagrünen böckchens nicht ansatzweise entfalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Immer nur schwarz und silber ist ja langweilig.






meine sind schwarz und silber!

Ich lasse aber später mal Bilder machen, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen 

alla donn. 

PS: geiles FR


----------



## actionjackson (29. März 2009)

Danke, danke.
An den der mit dem Hund fährt, der eine Fotograf wandelt ja zur Zeit auf Freiersfüssen und der Jungfotograf hat ja auch nie Zeit, da mußt ich halt selber ran.
Wie sieht´s aus später noch kurz auf´n Schönberg?


----------



## softbiker (29. März 2009)

Ja da weint a wida da guru. Schwarz und silber

Ich meine es ist ja schon allein ein schönes bike weils ein N ist. Aber war um in Gottes Namen alles schwarz? 

Ich versteh dass nun mal nicht weil ich bin ein Paradiesvogel. Bei mir kann es nicht bunt genug sein. Ich bin hald auch einer von den Posern die gerne zeigen wat se haben

Nicht dass ich schwarz und silber hässlich finde, aber bunt bunt bunt. Was warmes für die Augen. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch daher dass ich den ganzen Tag schwarz weiss vorm Bildschirm sehe.

Wollte dich damit ja jetzt nich gerade ins abseits befördern


----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2009)

..ja, das grüne ist wirklich extrem lecker !!!!! hätte ich einen neuen rahmen bekommen un d keine gebr. bikes gekauft - wo man sich halt - wenn der preis stimmt - die frabe schlecht aussuchen kann , ich hätte - natürlich - grins - auch grüm genommen !!


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wollte dich damit ja jetzt nich gerade ins abseits befördern



Keine Angst, so leicht lass ich mich nicht ins abseits befördern 

Ich habe vielmehr nen Grund gesucht um mal wieder Bilder zu Posten 

Tätä!!!!!!!









vorm "John Doe Wallride" 




Werkstatt!




meine alte Gabel 




Gruß Gürü.


----------



## haha (29. März 2009)

die schwarze ST-Bitch gefällt mir am besten, die hat so nen dicken vorbau..


----------



## oldrizzo (29. März 2009)

jeah, der guru rockt die stadt.... bleibt der verkaufsraum so leer, oder wartest du auf stoff? viel, viel, viel, viel glück wünsche ich dir auf diesem abschnitt deines weges. lass krachen....


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

Ich warte auf Stoff 

Danke


----------



## zuspät (29. März 2009)

hmm die räder sind ja mal sweet mal ne frage zwischen rein, welchen sattelstützendurchmesser ham den die nicolai´s? 31mm?


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

> *1.) FMXTB, BMXTB, 2MXTB, UFO DS, UFO ST und Helius ST:
> 
> *Alle ab *18.10.08* produzierten Rahmen dieser Modelle sind für den
> Sattelstützendurchmesser *30,9* mm gebaut. Lagerrahmen oder Rahmen, die
> ...



war ne E-mail vom Falco 

Ich messe aber morgen mal nach, und gebe bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (29. März 2009)

wow danke, bei meim radl gehts um ein bass. möchts wieder neu aufbauen nur leider hab ich den rahmen net da sonst hät ich selbst gemessen


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

besorge dir die Rahmennummer und ruf den Falco einfach mal an, da wird dir geholfen


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2009)

...uiiii. kann mich net zurückhalten !!! warm wie im frühling ,nico und ich unterwegs . guckst du ....   @guru : ..sieht doch schon mal seeehr gut aus !!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Schöner Laden, guru !
Wenn er so kahl bleibt....extrem schick !


----------



## ibislover (30. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...Wenn er so kahl bleibt....extrem schick !


stimmt! und teuer und unrentabel dazu! 
aber hey...


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2009)

..häää???


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2009)

schnall ich auch nicht


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> stimmt! und teuer und unrentabel dazu!
> aber hey...



Sorry, Mister Klugschei55er, mein Kommentar war einzig und allein auf den jetzigen Style des Ladens bezogen !
Und ein überfülllter Laden macht nicht unbedingt mehr Umsatz !

Welches Konzept der guru hat, wissen wir beide nicht.
Mir würde der Laden so jedenfalls taugen. 100000mal besser als die typische ZEG-Klitsche.
Wo guru die Kleinteile versteckt, die ich bräuchte, ist erstmal egal.


----------



## abbath (31. März 2009)

Also diese Wallrideplanken an der Wand find ich ziemlich gut (aber ihr seid da nicht im Laden dran gefahren, oder??? ). Mit Montageketten möcht ich aber nimmer schrauben. Aber manch einer schwört drauf. 

Nochmal viel Erfolg Guru!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, Mister Klugschei55er, mein Kommentar war einzig und allein auf den jetzigen Style des Ladens bezogen !
> Und ein überfülllter Laden macht nicht unbedingt mehr Umsatz !
> 
> Welches Konzept der guru hat, wissen wir beide nicht.
> ...



Mein Konzept wird sein, nix dahaben aber alles bieten 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## TheRacer (31. März 2009)

Das Konzept kann klappen wenn du die Sachen dann auch schnell genug herbekommst.
Der Dealer bei mir im Dorf fährt auch die Schiene.
Nur wartest bei dem gut 3 Wochen auf ein paar Bremsbeläge oder so Späße.


----------



## zuspät (31. März 2009)

ah wah sch... auf teile service heißt des zauberwort!also im normalfall hat man ja immer bisala zeugs rum liegen grad verschleißteile. wegen nem gerissenem bowdenzug geh ich net glei zum händler, da gehts in die ersatzteilkammer
das die kleinen läden net für jeden hersteller es passende teil da haben is verständlich. manchem fehlt es passende werkzeug, auch ok. aber wenn er mal an meinen rädern schraubt solls dann auch sauber gemacht sein
denk da setzt jeder kunde anders prioritäten

P.S.. mein rahmen is vom lacken zurück freu...


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Also diese Wallrideplanken an der Wand find ich ziemlich gut (aber ihr seid da nicht im Laden dran gefahren, oder??? ). Mit Montageketten möcht ich aber nimmer schrauben. Aber manch einer schwört drauf.
> 
> Nochmal viel Erfolg Guru!



Hey Danke! Nein, gefahren sind wir den Wallride nicht, noch nicht 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MaW:) (31. März 2009)




----------



## haha (31. März 2009)

schickes ion, das KB geht aber mal gar nicht.. ich pers. würde die gabel schwärzen, dann top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (31. März 2009)

nein...

sattel raus . neuer vorbau + lenker und dann wirklich top ! so aber auch schön


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2009)

Mit dem Fatal Bert hatte ich schon zu Votec Zeiten immer Plattfüsse 

Hab mir übrigens wieder ein Ion bestellt 

I-wie muss ich das KFW Startgeld ja verblasen


----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...uiiii. kann mich net zurückhalten !!! warm wie im frühling ,nico und ich unterwegs . guckst du ....   @guru : ..sieht doch schon mal seeehr gut aus !!!!!



Gud`n Kati, wo warst`n unterwegs ?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2009)

....karben, petterweil , bad  vilbel , massenheim - in der kante ... halt in der schönen wetterau !!!


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

Hab wieder mal etwas geschraubt... Kurbeln, KeFü, Bremsen und etwas Cleaning


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

wie macht sich der air im lambda?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. April 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


>



Nun noch eine Bos rein, Thomson Stütze und Vorbau und das teil ist ein Traum.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

und kleineres kettenblatt und gescheite kefü.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. April 2009)

Die Stüze bleibt bestimmt so, ist deutlich leichter als die Thomson und sieht besser aus.
Warte bis die neue Bos rauskommt, dann ist es perfekt


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie macht sich der air im lambda?


Macht sich sehr gut. Im Gegensatz zum 06er Modell, das sich ja nicht progressiv genug abstimmen liess.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (2. April 2009)

das ION ist ein Traum. vor allem der dämpfer...........

PS: ich hole heute meine Laufräder ab!


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

Schönes Bike, das schwarze ION. (bis auf die genannten Teile)
Lambda gefällt mir auch, bis auf den Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, das schwarze ION. (bis auf die genannten Teile)
> Lambda gefällt mir auch, bis auf den Lenkwinkel.




Naja im Moment fahr ich hinten mit gut 40% Sag. Da passt das dann mit dem lenkwinkel beim DH
Und ansonsten steh ich echt auf die wendige Geo.

Grüsse


----------



## Mobbel (4. April 2009)

Der_Graf schrieb:


>



ein verdammt geiles UFO hast du da


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2009)

mein "Neues" ...


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. April 2009)

Wie geil!!
Polierte Marzocchi, Respekt. Selbst gemacht? Wie versiegelt?

Und ganz wichtig: Was ist das für ein Lenker???

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2009)

Gabel hab ich erst mit ner Politurpaste für Alu und Chrom poliert und mit sonem Nanowachs-Zeugs versiegelt!hält ganz gut,mal schaun wie lange
der Lenker ist ein Reverse Style 76!


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. April 2009)

Thx, viel Spass mit dem Gerät

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Stagediver (5. April 2009)

Das mit der polierten Gabel ist echt heiss

Hab vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Shiver DH (erste Generation) poliert...
War auch ein schönes Teil
Müsste mal nach Fotos suchen, wenn da jemand Interesse hat...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. April 2009)

mal was düsteres


----------



## bobtailoner (5. April 2009)

geile karre!!!


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> mal was düsteres



Fährst du jetzt dann auch mit sollchen Klamotten


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. April 2009)

Die Klickis weichen noch für Holzfeller


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fährst du jetzt dann auch mit sollchen Klamotten



*schhhhttt*guruu ich bin *schhhhttt* dein Vater *schhhhttt*


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2009)

Da müssen wirklich dunkle Mächte am machen sein, da ich älter als du bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. April 2009)

aber ganz dunkle


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. April 2009)

Mit so'nem Helm geht alles


----------



## thomlau (6. April 2009)

Hallo,

da hier ständig neue,geile Bikes gepostet werden, will ich
den Fortschritt meines Objektes nicht länger für mich behalten.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Stand.







Ich hoffe, daß morgen Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Umwerfer eintreffen damit
ich auf die Piste kann. Eine neue Kefü hab`ich grad auch noch geordert!

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## abbath (6. April 2009)

Boah ist das klein. Aber schön dezent aufgebaut. Top.


----------



## thomlau (6. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Boah ist das klein. Aber schön dezent aufgebaut. Top.



Das ist wie`s ist!! Da ich selbst nur 1,70m bin liegen mir kleine Rahmen am Besten. Mein Fusion war auch Größe "S". Allerdings war das Oberrohr knapp
1cm und das Sitzrohr 6cm  länger. Ist ja auch kein Freerider oder Downhiller.
Das UFO ist einfach ein Traum, wobei das eigentlich auf alle Nicolai`s zutrifft.


----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2009)

@ mobbel: 
Danke, bin auch mal gespannt auf die Bilder von dir mit deinem neuen Ufo. Sollten die nicht seit gestern online sein  ?
Der Aufbau sah schonmal vielversprechend aus, und die Farbkombi kommt auch ziemlich geil 


Hab mein Ufo diesen Sonntag auch mal in die neue Saison geschickt, war mal echt hammer  , der DHX Air geht gut


----------



## Testonkel (6. April 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hier ständig neue,geile Bikes gepostet werden, will ich
> den Fortschritt meines Objektes nicht länger für mich behalten.
> ...



Den Style kenn ich doch, sehr einfallsreich.


----------



## thomlau (6. April 2009)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Den Style kenn ich doch, sehr einfallsreich.



Schwarz und weiß sehen halt immer wieder geil aus!
Aber das brauch`ich Dir ja nicht erzählen. Du fährst ja jetzt auch
I-Beam ham die Bube mir gesagt.
Hoffentlich ist mein Bike bald komplett, damit ich`s am Big D... testen
kann. Ron hat ja schön geshapt. Bin beim nächsten Einsatz gern dabei.
Spendier auch `nen grünen Würfel oder was die trockenen Kehlen
noch lecker schmiert.


----------



## dadsi (7. April 2009)

gibt es einen Grund für die min. 10cm zu langen Züge? Sonst sehr clean


----------



## thomlau (8. April 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> gibt es einen Grund für die min. 10cm zu langen Züge? Sonst sehr clean



Ja den gibt es!
1.  Ich habe die Züge noch etwas gekürzt und anders verlegt.
2.  Sobald die 2010er Boxxermodelle im Einzelverkauf verfügbar
     sind, werde ich mir `ne Doppelbrücke einbauen. Dann kann ich 
     je nach Einsatzzweck die Gabel tauschen.

Deshalb sind die Züge noch länger, als es für `ne Singlecrown nötig
wäre.

Gruß
     thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (8. April 2009)

Hier mal ein etwas leichteres Nicolai


----------



## abbath (8. April 2009)

140er Float? Sieht so kurz aus. Top-Gewicht!


----------



## waschi82 (8. April 2009)

Nice! ---


----------



## luck01 (8. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> 140er Float? Sieht so kurz aus. Top-Gewicht!



Die Gabel hat 100 mm Federweg.


----------



## Triple F (8. April 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein etwas leichteres Nicolai





Wow, sieht richtig gut & schnell aus! 
Das Gewicht ist echt unschlagbar!

Ich würde beim nächsten Verschleiß-Wechsel den Shimano-Kram ersetzen


----------



## luck01 (8. April 2009)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wow, sieht richtig gut & schnell aus!
> Das Gewicht ist echt unschlagbar!
> 
> Ich würde beim nächsten Verschleiß-Wechsel den Shimano-Kram ersetzen



Danke, das Rad fährt sich wirklich sehr schnell und gut!

Keine Shimano-Teile?

Bei der Kurbel wäre eine Clavicula eine sehr gute Alternative.
Die Dura Ace Kassete könnte man durch eine Ti-Kassete ersetzten.
Ein nicht Shimano-Umwerfer der gut funktioniert ist mir nicht bekannt.

Die Clavicula sprengt den finanziellen Rahmen, trotz ca. 250 g Gewichtsersparnis. Irgendwo hört es auf.

Mit einer Manitou R7 MRD könnte ich auch noch ca 250 g sparen. Dazu einen DT-Swiss Carbon Daämpfer und das Gesamtgewicht liegt bei rund 9700 g. Einfach traumhaft.

Aber auch ohne die Änderungen:
Wenn ich überholt werde, liegt es nicht am Material!


----------



## Prexl (8. April 2009)

hab fast das gleiche nicolai, vor einer woche mit dem dt-swiss carbon dämpfer erworben.
fotos, partliste und gewicht kommen wenn ich mal zeit finde.
geiles teil hast da


----------



## abbath (9. April 2009)

Kleinteile 100g. Wirklich? Dann haste aber leichte Züge...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. April 2009)

he he der King ist aber auch sehr leicht  

Da fehlen vermutlich ca. 300gramm in der Liste aber sonst sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (9. April 2009)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> he he der King ist aber auch sehr leicht
> 
> Da fehlen vermutlich ca. 300gramm in der Liste aber sonst sehr schön !



Da fehlt vermutlich eher nichts 

Die Reifen sind gewogen!


----------



## luck01 (9. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Kleinteile 100g. Wirklich? Dann haste aber leichte Züge...



Das Gewicht der Züge ist bei den Drehgriffschaltern dabei


----------



## Mobbel (9. April 2009)




----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

jetzt doch mit Pike ?!

bei Deiner Gewichtsklasse kannst du mit dem Hinterbau auf Freeriden, selbst mit Luftdämpfer


----------



## Mobbel (9. April 2009)

Reba wurde mir mit 120mm zugeschickt, & Falco sagte, Ich muss 140mm fahren.
JAAAAA, auf dem Bild hab ich sie runtergeschraubt


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

dachte Du wolltest eine Revelation mit 140 mm ?
aber die Pike ist natürlich etwas besser zu beanspruchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (9. April 2009)

ja, war ziemliches hin&her mit der Gabelwahl.
& jetzt isses die Pike 
bin aber SUPER-zufrieden mit der Gabel / mit dem Rad!


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

ich freu mich schon, wenn meins dann mal neu gepulvert wird.
Baue dann auch wieder die Pike dran, aber anstatt dem Float probiere ich lieber mal einen Vanilla RC aus.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. April 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Da fehlt vermutlich eher nichts
> 
> Die Reifen sind gewogen!



mag ja sein. Aber der King ist auch nur ohne Kralle und Schraube 98 gramm ! 
Wo ist den der Rest dabei ? 

Ich will es auch nicht mies machen, aber hattest du es mal an einer Hängewaage ? 
Ich selber gehöre zu jenen die penibel genau liste führen über Gewichte und ich musste festsellen, das am ende irgendwie was fehlt. Und sei es nur das Fett.


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2009)

Sorry Mobbel, eigentlich ein schönes Rad, aber die Spanks versauen alles, meine Meinung.
Unwürdige Felgen für ein Nicolai.


----------



## softbiker (9. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry Mobbel, eigentlich ein schönes Rad, aber die Spanks versauen alles, meine Meinung.
> Unwürdige Felgen für ein Nicolai.



bullshit. Ausser dass die Lackquallität nicht so der Hit ist sind die Dinger gar nicht übel.


----------



## Xiper (9. April 2009)

Das DS ist einer der schönsten Rahmen die ich kenne, aber nen steiler Lenkwinkel versaut die optik sofort irgendwie.

@[email protected] - welche Rahmengröße habt ihr und habt ihr den Lenkwinkel speziel anpassen lassen? oder kommt das wirklich nur durch die Gabellänge?


----------



## BOSTAD (9. April 2009)

ich mags Mobbel und das wichtigste ist, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

Meins ist Grösse L und die Pike ist auf bei dem Foto auf 140 mm eingestellt, aber fahren tu ichs so mit 125, 130 mm. Lässt sich schöner fahren.
So ein DS macht auch oberst die Laune auf Hometrails, ist einfach sauschnell, und in meiner Grösse auch noch super geradeauslauf und handlich wegen der 41cm langen Kettenstrebe.
Einfach am Lenker ziehen und man ist über die gröbsten Sachen drüber gehoppt.
Wenns noch neu gepulvert ist, in Perlkupfer, dann ist es auch noch eine Schönheit


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> ich mags Mobbel und das wichtigste ist, dass es dir gefällt



word


----------



## Mobbel (10. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry Mobbel, eigentlich ein schönes Rad, aber die Spanks versauen alles, meine Meinung.
> Unwürdige Felgen für ein Nicolai.



ja, so denk ich auch! aber, sind nur übergang bis ich was neues hab.


@ Xiper: öhm, meiner is größe S mit ner 24" schwinge. auf dem bild ist die gabel auf 110mm runtergedreht, fahre aber immer mit 140mm weil sich das ein fach besser fährt. mit 110mm komm ich gar nicht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2009)

....meins - osterfahrt !!!!


----------



## abbath (12. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> osterfahrt



Hätte ich auch gern gemacht, wenn ich nicht vorgestern das HR meines N zerlegt hätte (Reifen gerissen - Schlauch geplatzt - Felge verbogen (und beim Richten gerissen))


----------



## Mobbel (13. April 2009)

das is böse... /:


----------



## abbath (13. April 2009)

Bin dann aber mit dem anderen Rad 6h gefahren


----------



## trek 6500 (14. April 2009)

...aber dann ohne richtiges  nico-feeling - oder ?????


----------



## luck01 (15. April 2009)

Ist zwar nicht von mir, aber ich glaube so ein Renner gehört hier auch hin.











 



Ein Nicolai unter 10 kg ist schon etwas besonderes


----------



## abbath (15. April 2009)

Ich frag mich nur, wozu ich an so einer Rennfeile den Sattelschnellspanner brauche? Und warum ist da die stabile Gabel dran, aber dann diese Reifen mit extrem schmalen Einsatzbereich.

Finde das Bike nicht sonderlich schlüssig.


----------



## luck01 (15. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, wozu ich an so einer Rennfeile den Sattelschnellspanner brauche? Und warum ist da die stabile Gabel dran, aber dann diese Reifen mit extrem schmalen Einsatzbereich.
> 
> Finde das Bike nicht sonderlich schlüssig.



Die Fotos sind vor 2 Jahren auf der Hausmesse von Nicolai entstanden.
Heute würde man das Rad sicherlich anders aufbauen.
Mich beeindruckt das Gewicht!

PS: Mir gefällt mein Rad auch besser


----------



## chickenway-user (16. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, wozu ich an so einer Rennfeile den Sattelschnellspanner brauche? Und warum ist da die stabile Gabel dran, aber dann diese Reifen mit extrem schmalen Einsatzbereich.
> 
> Finde das Bike nicht sonderlich schlüssig.




Naja, andere Reifen drauf und man kann Spaß damit haben (vielleicht noch nen anderen Lenker, irgendwas vertrauenswürdigeres...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

die refen gehen unglaublich ab. bin sie selber auf meinem leichtbau-ht gefahren.eine unglaubliche beschleunigung und eigentlich waren sie kaum pannenanfällig. ich hatte in ca 900km mit den reifen keine einzige panne.


----------



## luck01 (16. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die refen gehen unglaublich ab. bin sie selber auf meinem leichtbau-ht gefahren.eine unglaubliche beschleunigung und eigentlich waren sie kaum pannenanfällig. ich hatte in ca 900km mit den reifen keine einzige panne.



Bei mir war es das genaue Gegenteil. 
Erste lockere Ausfahrt mit den neuen Reifen, erste Panne.
Bei ca jeder dritten Ausfahrt eine Panne. Das war für micht einfach zu viel.

Wie Du schon sagtest "Die Reifen gehen unglaublich ab". Ich konnte es kaum glauben.

Jetzt fahre ich Speedking SS. Die Reifen sind zwar auch nicht das Wahre, aber einen Platten hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Conner (16. April 2009)

Helius AM (FR-Rohrsatz)


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. April 2009)

Echt korke, deine Karre!
Ist der Rahmen roh bzw. raw oder wie nennt sich die Farbe?


----------



## Conner (16. April 2009)

> Echt korke, deine Karre!
> Ist der Rahmen roh bzw. raw oder wie nennt sich die Farbe?




raw = unlackiert


----------



## BOSTAD (16. April 2009)

Nic3, welche Hammerschmidt ist das und welche Übersetzung Zahnräder nutzt du?
Würdest du mir eine Umrüstung empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conner (16. April 2009)

Hammerschmidt FR, Standardübersetzung (reicht definitiv aus). Kann Hammerschmidt für jeden empfehlen, der auf 3 Kettenblätter verzichten kann.


----------



## Cy-baer (16. April 2009)

AALLTTEERR, da schau ich nach langer Zeit hier mal wieder rein und was sehe ich da, der Rene hat sich nen fettes Ostergeschenk gemacht. Was hast du denn vor mit dem Bock? Doch nicht etwa meine AdH Qualizeit vom letzten Jahr toppen


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2009)

Conner schrieb:


> Helius AM (FR-Rohrsatz)



Saugoil 

alla donn.


----------



## race-dog (17. April 2009)

Servus Freunde des kultivierten Maschinenbaus, anbei meine FAT LADY
habe meine DIcke Dame ein wenig aufgemotz Kettenführung, neuer Lenker, und Sram X9.
Siehe Tread 1 die alte Lady


Nicolai UFO Ds


----------



## tommek (18. April 2009)

@ Conner

Dein Bike ist wirklich unfassbar - optisch eines der schönsten Bikes ! Ich bin beeindruckt.


Thomas


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2009)

..heut `unterwegs.....


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

yeah... schwarzer ritter... ist das andere in altes fr?


----------



## race-dog (19. April 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> @ Conner
> 
> Dein Bike ist wirklich unfassbar - optisch eines der schönsten Bikes ! Ich bin beeindruckt.
> 
> ...



Dein Argon FR ist aber auch sehr geil


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> yeah... schwarzer ritter... ist das andere in altes fr?



Ich antworte mal für Trek 6500. Ja, es müsste ein 04er sein.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2009)

jepp, is ein helius 04-  . auch ein feines teilchen ....  lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (21. April 2009)

@trek: kannst du mal schaun wie lang deine dämpfer-schrauben sind? würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2009)

...am bass 4.5 cm ... soweit ich das seh´n kann , ohne ihn auszubauen ...


----------



## zuspät (22. April 2009)

jo danke.


----------



## WODAN (23. April 2009)

Update:
Bremsen (Hope Mini, ältere Version), Reifen
Momentan knapp 13,44kg


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Wahnsinn ! Das beste Bike seit langem ! (Thomson Stütze fehlt noch)


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2009)

sauba Bernd  !


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

schickischicki.


----------



## pfalz (23. April 2009)

Warte immer noch auf mein Argon FR


----------



## ins (23. April 2009)

Schönes Rad Bernd 

Hier dann auch mal ein Update von meinem! 





Es Fehlt noch die Thomson Elite Stütze und der neue Sattel. Mehr Bilder gibts im Album!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Braucht jemand eine 30,0er Thomson Elite ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. April 2009)

Was willste denn haben und welcher Zustand?


----------



## WODAN (23. April 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Schönes Rad Bernd
> 
> Hier dann auch mal ein Update von meinem!
> 
> ...



Sehr schön mit Totem! 

War gerade im Stadtwald mit dem Argon, zum rumspringen ist aber der Vorbau und das Oberrohr zu lang.


----------



## WODAN (23. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wahnsinn ! Das beste Bike seit langem ! (Thomson Stütze fehlt noch)



Mein Argon?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Braucht jemand eine 30,0er Thomson Elite ?



nee leide rnicht. das helius fr hat ja 31,6. sonst hätte ich schon zugeschlagen


----------



## ultraschwer (24. April 2009)

@wodan
sehr schön!
kann man das auch einem alten rücken empfehlen? 
das ding ist hinten sicher etwas unnachgiebig.

und sonst, zufrieden? +,-?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. April 2009)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> @wodan
> sehr schön!
> kann man das auch einem alten rücken empfehlen?
> das ding ist hinten sicher etwas unnachgiebig.
> ...



Moin,

Empfehlen kann ich es uneingeschrängt! Wenn Du Probleme mit den Rücken hast, wäre vielleicht ein Fully angebracht.

Ein Minus gibt es: ich wollte damals "Gates Antrieb", nach Monaten Wartezeit war ich so gefrustet und habe es für "Kette" bestellt. 

MfG


----------



## Flugschueler (24. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h.../1/4/7/3/0/9/_/large/DSCN1401.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h.../1/4/7/3/0/9/_/large/DSCN1404.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Hier mal mein Schmuckstück...


----------



## abbath (24. April 2009)

Bis auf den Sattel sehr schön. Straight.


----------



## Stagediver (24. April 2009)

Schlicht und schön. 
Die Gabel ist in weiss echt fein.


----------



## Freerider85 (24. April 2009)

Was hastn da fürn schickes Ding aufm Umwerferdom? So was könnt ich auch gegen den Dreck gebrauchen.


----------



## wosch (25. April 2009)

Wirkt sehr bullig, sehr schön! 
Respekteinflößend.
Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Flugschueler (25. April 2009)

@ Freerider85
Das ist der originale Umwerferdom leicht modifiziert (gekürzt, ne Senkung für einen Senkkopfschraubenkopf rein und umgedreht mit einer langen Schraube montiert.

@ wosch

Die Rahmengröße ist L.


----------



## Joekvanmechelen (26. April 2009)




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Warte immer noch auf mein Argon FR



Auch das längste warten hat ein Ende


----------



## pfalz (28. April 2009)

:

...wie lange bischd heit do?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. April 2009)

Nich so ein tolles Bild, ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig...muss noch die Bremsleitungen kürzen und mir was für den PopLoc Adjust einfallen lassen..ist kein Platz mehr am Lenker, die Tech M4 braucht doch ein bissl mehr Platz. Der Holzfeller wird in der Mitte zu schnell dick 

Der Sattel hat auch noch ein bissl viel Neigung , trotzdem , und ein anderer bashguard vielleicht, das Plaste-Ding is nich so meins...


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2009)

Wow, sehr geil


----------



## pfalz (29. April 2009)

Wenn man halt einmal in den Wurzelpuff geht...


----------



## zwops (29. April 2009)

@pfalz: schöner laubfrosch!  wird bei saftigen frühlingswiesen unsichtbar.
wo haste denn die shannon-stütze her? ist das teil länger als 400? sowas suche ich auch noch...


----------



## zuspät (29. April 2009)

@pfalz: wennst ne nette lösung für den poploc-hebel hast sag bescheid hab des selbe problem bei meim quake


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Weg mit dem Ding (Poploc).


----------



## pfalz (29. April 2009)

@zwops

Die Stütze hab ich mal hier im Bikemarkt erstanden...Länge müsste ich nochmal nachmessen

@zuspät

Mach ich...wobei es momentan eher auf nen breiteren Lenker hinausläuft 

@san_andreas

Funzt das? Dann geht ja die 'Funktion' verloren...Oder kann ich da nen anderen 'Knopf' dranbauen? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ich dann noch irgendwas austauschen muss


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2009)

jippiiieee . die froschgemeinde wächst !!! top . geil , spitze ---- viel spass damit !!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

ok wenn alle updates raus hauen, mach ich mit 

seit dem letzten mal müssten neu sein: Dämpfer, Kurbel, Kettenblatt und Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2009)

..welche pedale fährst du ???


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2009)

Nix besonderes...Crankbrothers.

@JohnDoe: mach mal Twenty6 drauf (Pedale, Vorbau), die passen super dazu.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

ja sind CB 5050xx

die 26 sind ja ganz schön, der Preis ist viel zu abgedreht  und was den Vorbau angeht, habe ich den besten und schönsten der Welt


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja sind CB 5050xx
> 
> die 26 sind ja ganz schön, der Preis ist viel zu abgedreht  und was den Vorbau angeht, habe ich den besten und schönsten der Welt



Johny alles top nur ich sags nochmal. Schwarze Schaltzüge sind pflicht. Das weiß verharmlost dass ganze so. Jetzt legst du soviel Wert auf die kleinen Details. Da müsstest du mir doch zustimmen.


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Nich so ein tolles Bild, ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig...muss noch die Bremsleitungen kürzen und mir was für den PopLoc Adjust einfallen lassen..ist kein Platz mehr am Lenker, die Tech M4 braucht doch ein bissl mehr Platz. Der Holzfeller wird in der Mitte zu schnell dick
> 
> Der Sattel hat auch noch ein bissl viel Neigung , trotzdem , und ein anderer bashguard vielleicht, das Plaste-Ding is nich so meins...



Da gibts von Hope für den neuen Tech-Hebel doch jetzt einen Matchmaker an denen man die SRAMS festmachen kann wie von Avid. Dass würde dein Platzproblem am Lenker lösen


----------



## zuspät (30. April 2009)

hmm ich such ne lösung für mein mz hebel der is so klobig
gabs net mal jemanden der sein hebel an den shifter mit dran gebastelt hat
mir war so als ob ich des mal wo gesehen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Johny alles top nur ich sags nochmal. Schwarze Schaltzüge sind pflicht. Das weiß verharmlost dass ganze so. Jetzt legst du soviel Wert auf die kleinen Details. Da müsstest du mir doch zustimmen.



Die sind Silber und passen super zur Bremse, Kette, Laserschriften ect.


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2009)

> Da gibts von Hope für den neuen Tech-Hebel doch jetzt einen Matchmaker an denen man die SRAMS festmachen kann wie von Avid. Dass würde dein Platzproblem am Lenker lösen



Den hab ich auch schon im Auge, allerdings muss ich die Fernbedienung 'hinter' die Bremse montieren, als näher an den Vorbau, und da dickt sich der Lenker schon auf (hab 31.8er Klemmung)...


----------



## zuspät (30. April 2009)

apropo update:





warte noch auf die gabel und paar kleinteile
damit die teile wieder an ihren alten platz können
nach langem überlegen hab ich mei bass etz doch vom camo befreit und lacken lassen, schwarz nachdem ich bei dem letzten rahmen soviel stress mit dem lack hatte bzw. beim zusammenbau hab ich doch was unauffälliges genommen und bin nach vorheriger skepsis doch zufrieden mit der farbwahl


----------



## Über (30. April 2009)

@John-Doe

sehr geiles UFO -!!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

.....sooo, ma wieder mein bass ....  und das helius auch noch ...  )


----------



## Mobbel (4. Mai 2009)

jetzt mit 2010er Reba Team & 2010er Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer!
Ein einziger Traum


----------



## Mobbel (5. Mai 2009)

sorry, hier das aktuelle bild!


----------



## Trail-Tom (5. Mai 2009)

Hier nochmal ein günes Argon FR
Schei....zu klein!


----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2009)

@Mobbel,
geiles Geschoss 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## balticnor (6. Mai 2009)

@Trail-Tom: Mach doch mal ein großes Bild. Sieht recht geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (6. Mai 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> sorry, hier das aktuelle bild!



Sehr geiles Teil, und nur 13.3 Kilo ich muss meins auch mal wiegen


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Mai 2009)

Update:


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab neulich erstmals eine Hammerschmidt gesehen + gehört. Man hat ja dann hinten und vorne ein Freilaufgeräusch. Nervt das oder gewöhnt man sich daran ?


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Mai 2009)

Also um die Hopenabe zu übertönen reicht es, allerdings nur wenn man es auch provoziert. D.h. das laute Leerlaufgeräusch tritt nur im Overdrive (im höheren Gang) und wenn man rückwärts tritt auf. Also für mich gar kein Problem, ist wie Musik in meinen Ohren.


----------



## zuspät (9. Mai 2009)

so etz hier mal meins noch net ganz fertig aber naja es rollt
ja der sattel und stütze kommen weg und ich bin mir bewusst dass der rahmen nicht für die gabel freigegeben ist



und etz in schwarz mit neuer gabel:



so für kritik bin ich offen


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich erstmals eine Hammerschmidt gesehen + gehört. Man hat ja dann hinten und vorne ein Freilaufgeräusch. Nervt das oder gewöhnt man sich daran ?



im overdrive mahlt das getriebe leise beim treten wenns nicht voll fett ist. aber den overdrive hab ich nur drin wenn ich bergab fahre oder schnell auf flachem trail. und da findet sowieso eine andere geräuschkulisse statt.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2009)

Braucht jemand eine schwarze Totem Solo Air in 1.5 ? Passender Vorbau (Sunline) und Steuersatz (Alutech X-Long) sind auch vorhanden.
1x gefahrene NukeProof/Mavic 521 Laufräder sind auch zu haben !


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> so etz hier mal meins noch net ganz fertig aber naja es rollt
> ja der sattel und stütze kommen weg und ich bin mir bewusst dass der rahmen nicht für die gabel freigegeben ist
> so für kritik bin ich offen




Über den Rahmen musst du dir glaube ich keinen gedanken mehr machen

Sau geil Old School 

Gruß Gürü


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2009)

...unspektakulär- gestern in hessens wäldern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. Mai 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...unspektakulär- gestern in hessens wäldern ...



Hi,
ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn man jede Woche sein unverändertes Bike "postet" ist das auf Dauer nicht sehr spannend 
Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## zuspät (12. Mai 2009)

@guru danke

konnte heute mal paar meter mit fahren und muss sagen, es fährt sich richtig gut schön fluffig trotz ca. 17kg.
hoff nur dass ich des fahrwerk etz noch richtig eingestellt bekomm speziell die 55


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn man jede Woche sein unverändertes Bike "postet" ist das auf Dauer nicht sehr spannend
> Grüße aus Hessen



Hat sie denn keinen Frauenbonus 



WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn man jede Woche sein unverändertes Bike "postet" ist das auf Dauer nicht sehr spannend
> Grüße aus Hessen



up date


----------



## WODAN (12. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hat sie denn keinen Frauenbonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn Dein Update? Ein alter Schlauch mehr an der Kettenstrebe ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Mai 2009)

die neue Cam


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die neue Cam







Bis Winterberg 

PS: isch hab do äh Idee 

Gruß Der Nkonguru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2009)

...will gar keinen bonus .... :-(
der thread heisst doch gar net : ..zeigt her eure upgedateten nicos , oder ?????
dachte , ich erfreu´die menschheit mit netten bildern von nicos im freien .... aber wenns langweilig is , tu´ich´s halt nur noch ins photoalbum ... snüfff -


----------



## luck01 (13. Mai 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...will gar keinen bonus .... :-(
> der thread heisst doch gar net : ..zeigt her eure upgedateten nicos , oder ?????
> dachte , ich erfreu´die menschheit mit netten bildern von nicos im freien .... aber wenns langweilig is , tu´ich´s halt nur noch ins photoalbum ... snüfff -



Über ein schönes Bild von einem Nicolai freut sich hier doch jeder!


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Mai 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Über ein schönes Bild von einem Nicolai freut sich hier doch jeder!



An sich schon, aber wenn man jedes Wochenende die selben Bikes mit leicht veränderter Perspektive sieht, dann ist es irgendwann genug, auch wenn es noch immer zwei schöne Bikes sind!


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> An sich schon, aber wenn man jedes Wochenende die selben Bikes mit leicht veränderter Perspektive sieht, dann ist es irgendwann genug, auch wenn es noch immer zwei schöne Bikes sind!


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2009)

okeeeee, werd´mich in zukunft dran halten ...-


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...will gar keinen bonus .... :-(
> der thread heisst doch gar net : ..zeigt her eure upgedateten nicos , oder ?????
> dachte , ich erfreu´die menschheit mit netten bildern von nicos im freien .... aber wenns langweilig is , tu´ich´s halt nur noch ins photoalbum ... snüfff -



Ich glaube was Wodan meint ist..... Lad doch ma doi Foddos in groß
hoch 

alla donn.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ne Startnummer:






@trek: Das Foto mit dem Baum drauf ohne Fahrrad ist auch klasse 
Nene, ich find auch das man hier ruhig ständig neue Fotos reinmachen kann. Nur bitte in gross, Atachments klicken nervt...


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2009)

...ja , wenn´s denn mal klappen würde , würd´ichs ja gern gross machen . ....sorry ---greez , kati  p.s. ja, bäume ohne bikes sind auch klasse !! )))


----------



## guru39 (14. Mai 2009)

s´geht doch


----------



## mtboma (14. Mai 2009)

Was sollen wir da suchen? Helium? Muss sehr flüchtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. Mai 2009)

Sie war zu schnell für den Fotografen  ..


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2009)

Moin,
da ja anscheinend große Bilder gefragt sind und ich meine Cam mal ausprobieren wollte.....


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

extra gross 

ein bmxtb in xl mit starrgabel?


----------



## mtboma (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick, die Reifen sind aber für ihr alter noch gar nicht angefahren. Da bröselt die Karkasse eher auseinander


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> extra gross
> 
> ein bmxtb in xl mit starrgabel?



Ist eine Maßanfertigung mit längerem Sitzrohr, da es sich bei den verschiedenen Rahmenhöhen nicht ändert, nur das Oberrohr.


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Sehr schick, die Reifen sind aber für ihr alter noch gar nicht angefahren. Da bröselt die Karkasse eher auseinander



Stimmt 
Waren aber die Leichtesten die ich im Keller hatte.


----------



## kitor (15. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn man jede Woche sein unverändertes Bike "postet" ist das auf Dauer nicht sehr spannend
> Grüße aus Hessen



DANKE, dass das endlich mal jemand sagt!


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (15. Mai 2009)

Verkauft hier jemmand auch sein Nicolai M-Pire KOmmplet oder nur als in Einzelteilen ( Rahmen Dämpfer Innenlager Steuersatz und Kurbeln! evtl noch Laufräder als Set!)


----------



## mtboma (15. Mai 2009)

Verkaufen? 
Hier wird gezeigt was man besitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ilmenauer19 (15. Mai 2009)

Vieleicht gibt es ja jemmanden der es Verkaufen will aber er kann es nicht in den Bikemarkt reinstellen oder so schonmal daran gedacht!


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Vieleicht gibt es ja jemmanden der es Verkaufen will aber er kann es nicht in den Bikemarkt reinstellen oder so schonmal daran gedacht!



Genau, dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt oder Ebay


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (15. Mai 2009)

Genau und es gibt auch Leute die es nicht Verstehen aber naja fals einer eins los werden will einfach melden!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

kauf dir für die kohle lieber einen duden und besuche mal einen grammatikkurs an der volkshochschule. vom lesen deiner posts bekommt man ja augenkrebs. 

wer was verkaufen will hat das im bikemarkt oder bei ebay drin.


----------



## frankweber (15. Mai 2009)

@ wodan
Hi bernd, ( der Reifen des Vorderrades)
Vorderrad ist irgendwie gegen die Laufrichtung montiert; funzt dann irgendwas besser bei dem Reifen?


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> @ wodan
> Hi bernd,
> Vorderrad ist irgendwie gegen die Laufrichtung montiert; funzt dann irgendwas besser bei dem Reifen?




Tja, das mit dem großen Foto ging wohl nach hinten los 
Nächste Woche kommt wieder die Pike ins BMXTB und auch neue Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (15. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> @ wodan
> Hi bernd,
> Vorderrad ist irgendwie gegen die Laufrichtung montiert; funzt dann irgendwas besser bei dem Reifen?



Wieso? Die Scheibe ist doch auf der richtigen Seite


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

bild rockt!


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Mai 2009)

Na na Kroiter , der ist erst neu dabei. Verzeih ihm den fauxpas u sei nicht so hart zu dem Burschen.

PS: das vom CWU bin ich mal bissl gefahren. Mit DER Grund wieso ich mir ein N hole, obwohl seins n XL ist ^^


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Mai 2009)

@ chickenway-user :

Deine Bilder haben einen eigenen Charakter, du präsentierst dein Bike meist so, als hätte es ein Eigenleben.

Einmal genießt dein gelbes und ein blaues N die Aussicht, dann erwischt man dein N im Wald wie es den Trail entlang radelt. Ich mogs. Musst nur aufpassen, dass es nicht vom Förster erledigt wird.


----------



## kitor (16. Mai 2009)

Argon RoCC mit Marzocchi Corsa SL WC


----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bike.....aber der Lenker.....WÜRG.


----------



## c_w (16. Mai 2009)

Ich find, es gibt schlimmere ^^
Ist glaub ich das erste weiss Bike, was mir richtig gut gefällt


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Argon RoCC mit Marzocchi Corsa SL WC



Sehr schön! 
Ab einem gewissen Alter braucht man eben eine gemütliche Sitzposition


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Ab einem gewissen Alter braucht man eben eine gemütliche Sitzposition



Ist Kitor denn so ein alter Sack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Mai 2009)

meins neu sind LRS,Vorbau,Pedale,S!chnellspanner und Sattelklemme....und a paar Schrauben!


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

wo issn dein gelbes hin? oder ist das ein bass? gewicht?


----------



## kitor (16. Mai 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Ist Kitor denn so ein alter Sack?



Neee, das nicht,

aber ich komm grad vom Helius ST. Hätt ich einen flatbar, dann wäre es ja so als würde ich mich falschrum aufs ST hocken.


----------



## mtboma (16. Mai 2009)

Heute von unterwegs:



​


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

top!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Mai 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Argon RoCC mit Marzocchi Corsa SL WC




Geiles Foto, irgendwie...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Mai 2009)

meins nochmal,diesmal draussen!


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

Das i Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch rote Lagerdeckel, mehr aber nicht.

Sau geil


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2009)

Finde es gerade schön so !
Rote Lagerdeckel hat ja bald jeder hier.

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: hast du die Gabel selbst poliert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Mai 2009)

jup,die hab ich selbst poliert!is hald leider saumäßig plegeaufwendig ...aber die optik find ich saugeil!


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ...aber die optik find ich saugeil!



Nicht nur Du


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Mai 2009)

na gürü... überlegste schon zwecks gabel polieren?


----------



## haha (17. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das i Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch rote Lagerdeckel, mehr aber nicht.
> 
> Sau geil



gut sehen die dinger aus, aber nicht lange. meine sind schon fast rosa.. das eloxal ist nicht gerade weltberühmt. muss man wohl doch selber machen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Mai 2009)

meine schwarzen werden au schon silber....aber nur die beiden am oberrohr


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> na gürü... überlegste schon zwecks gabel polieren?



Ne, da bin ich viel zu faul für  Aber geil ist es trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> meine schwarzen werden au schon silber....aber nur die beiden am oberrohr




Dann musst du mit Spandex fahren, das reibt nicht so


----------



## haha (18. Mai 2009)

der is gut


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## Mobbel (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## Ilmenauer19 (18. Mai 2009)

Kann mir ma einer sagen was eine Nicolai M-Pire ST 2 (Siehe Bild) für eine Dämpfereinbaulänge hat?


----------



## Stagediver (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, kann einer ...222mm

Starkes Foto übrigens

Grüsse


----------



## publicenemy (18. Mai 2009)

das ist doch vom henrik dem aus bonn oder? der verkauft des doch ?


----------



## haha (19. Mai 2009)

intime fotos aus dem schlafzimmer meiner beiden. am helius sind ein neuer schnellspanner hinten, ne sattelklemme, pedale und ein neuer sattel hinzugekommen. der slr xc gel ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen. 170 grämmchen und deutlich bequemer als ein normaler slr..


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Mai 2009)

Verdächtige rote Spuren auf dem Boden verraten was mit den Einbrechern geschieht


----------



## flyingscot (20. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> der slr xc gel ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen. 170 grämmchen und deutlich bequemer als ein normaler slr..



Aber der hat doch son obzönes Loch oder? Der ohne Loch ist der SLR XP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Mai 2009)

ja genau, der hat so ein komisches loch. ich wollts einfach mal ausprobieren. der ohne loch ist der slr xc t1, der ist dicker vom polster, aber auch deutlich schwerer. 

@bostad: sind nur ein paar tollwütige kellerratten


----------



## abbath (20. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> deutlich bequemer als ein normaler slr..



Gibt's nicht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Mai 2009)

Der SLR ist das abbartigste Teil worauf man beim radeln sitzen kann. 
Der hat son häßlichen Knubbel der direkt auf den PC Muskel drückt.


----------



## abbath (21. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle seltsame Gesäße


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Der hat son häßlichen Knubbel der direkt auf den PC Muskel drückt.



PC-Muskel?

ich kenn nur die Maus-Hand...


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. Mai 2009)

Musculus pubococcygeus (lat. âSchambein-SteiÃbein-Muskelâ, ausgespr. pubokogzygÃ¤us) â kurz auch PC â ist einer der Muskeln, die die mÃ¤nnlichen und weiblichen Geschlechtsorgane im Bereich des Beckenbodens umgeben.

Sprich dass der Muskel mit dem du beim Pissen den Strahl unterbrechen kannst.


----------



## softbiker (21. Mai 2009)

Da musst du ja dann direkt schauen dass es beim aufstehen nicht das laufen anfängt


----------



## frankweber (22. Mai 2009)

so sachen im " zeig was du hast " thread, na dann mal die hose runter, oder?


----------



## chridsche (22. Mai 2009)

Für den Preis wars mal ´n Versuch wert...ne Durolux, bidde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (22. Mai 2009)

Endlich fertig





-NICOLAI UFO ST 2009 gr. L red/orange glossy

-ROCKSHOX Vivid 5.1

-ROCKSHOX Boxxer TEAM 2010

-RESET Wan.5 Steuersatz

-MAVIC 721 / HOPE Pro 2

-MAXXIS Swampthings 2.5

-FORMULA THE ONE 200mm

-THOMSON Elite Sattelstuetze

-THOMSON Elite X4 Vorbau

-SELLE ITALIA SLR TT Sattel

-E 13 LG1 Kettenführung

-REVERSE XXL Fli Bar Lenker

-SUNLINE Griffe

-SAINT Kurbeln 2009

-SAINT shadow short Schaltwerk 2009

-SAINT Schalthebel 2009

-NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale

-HOPE Sattelklemme

-SRAM PG 970 DH Cassette

-SRAM PC 991 Kette


GEWICHT : 18,16 KG


----------



## norman_gsus (22. Mai 2009)

sehr geiles Bike


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Mai 2009)

Edel!!


----------



## balticnor (22. Mai 2009)

TOP


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2009)

sehr schön !!!!!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Mai 2009)

die Untertasse is echt sehr edel!sehr gute Arbeit

meins nochmal heut mal auf 2033 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (24. Mai 2009)

Si 2033m?? Sehr verräterisch das Schildchen über dem Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2009)

[email protected]: ...pass auf , dass nicht jemand meckert , weil du dein ein bild vom bike einstellst , ohne mind. 3 neue teile dran zu haben ... scheint ja langweilig zu sein ... grins ....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Mai 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Si 2033m?? Sehr verräterisch das Schildchen über dem Bike


welches der schilder is da verräterisch?das von der hochalmbahn?also ich bin da an der bergstation der alpspitzbahn,und die liegt auf 2033 meter!



trek 6500 schrieb:


> [email protected]: ...pass auf , dass nicht jemand meckert , weil du dein ein bild vom bike einstellst , ohne mind. 3 neue teile dran zu haben ... scheint ja langweilig zu sein ... grins ....


naja innenlager und 38er kettenblatt sind neu...


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2009)

..grins - ja , dann ...


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Mai 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> [email protected]: ...pass auf , dass nicht jemand meckert , weil du dein ein bild vom bike einstellst , ohne mind. 3 neue teile dran zu haben ... scheint ja langweilig zu sein ... grins ....



naja, wenigstens ist ein bike drauf, mancher stellt bilder von bäumen ein


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

..ja , hab ich auch schon von gehört .....


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Mai 2009)

und meiner Meinung nach, hast Du einen Fehler in Deiner Signatur !

das muss Sepultura Roots heissen


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

...warum wurzeln begraben ??? versteh´ich nu net ....


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Mai 2009)

Kurz OT: hat einer von euch grad mal n Bike in Kawa-Grün zur Hand ?


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

meine alte schüssel, in kawa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Mai 2009)

Igitt also sry aber das Kawa von der HP sieht lebendiger aus.


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

schau mal in meiner gallerie unter helius, dort findest du noch ein paar fotos zu kawa. mir hats persönlich nie gut gefallen..


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> mir hats persönlich nie gut gefallen..



ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

@timbow : ...willste net ev. deinen grünen helius rahmen "veräussern " ??????


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gar keinen grünen Heliusrahmen mehr! Ich habe ein schwarzes Helius FR und ein grünes ION...


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

ach so , hab in deinem fotolbum das mit der doppelbr. gabel geseh´n .das is doch n helius , oder ? das ion sieht super aus ! greez , k.


----------



## pfalz (26. Mai 2009)

kawa-grün


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Mai 2009)

@trek 6500: Ja, das war eines der ersten Helius ST, noch mit DH Hauptrahmen, wurde mir aber vor ein paar Jahren aus dem Keller gestohlen :-(


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Bilder  

Aber auf der HP hats mir Opal u Minzgrün auch angetan. Hat zufällig jmd. n Bild zur Hand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (26. Mai 2009)

das neue dunkelgrün eloxal ist der oberhammer!


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Link, wird Dunkelgrün Eloxal


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

AnnaMaria mal mit Herrn HammerSchmidt verkuppelt. 





*AnnaMaria Helius by checkb*

Neue Teile: 

- LRS mit DT 240s HR+VR und ZTR Flow
- neuer Sattel 
- Hammerschmdt AM

Gewicht: 16,00 Kilo

checkb

PS: Wie geht schalten eigentlich ohne Hammerschmidt.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Mai 2009)

geiles bike und geiles bild!


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Mai 2009)

Hehe, alle fragen immer, ob man sich groß umgewöhnen muss. Dabei fragt man sich eher wie das vorher überhaupt auszuhalten war 

Warum fährst du den Muddy vorne?? 

Sieht aus wie ein Stealthfighter!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2009)

Hammergeiles Gefährt!! Echt TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (26. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Warum fährst du den Muddy vorne??



Warum sollte er ihn hinten fahren? Der Reifen mit mehr Grip kommt nach vorne.


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Warum sollte er ihn hinten fahren? Der Reifen mit mehr Grip kommt nach vorne.


 

Bitte keine Reifendiskussion, jeder hat Vorlieben und Favoriten. Mal kieken wie der dicke Albert rollt. 

checkb

PS: Warum sagt hier niemand was zu Sattel?


----------



## User85319 (26. Mai 2009)

Hammer Bike, Checkb....HS is sooo geil 
Und endlich mal ein gescheiter Sattel ^^

Hier mal mein Baby.
Tadaaaa:


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2009)

supergeile Geräte  schwarz und raw


----------



## obim (26. Mai 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> Für den Preis wars mal ´n Versuch wert...ne Durolux, bidde!



Zufrieden mit der Durolux?
Vergleich mit Marz.?


----------



## zuspät (26. Mai 2009)

find der hinterbau is zuviel raw aber geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich ansonsten

@kawa-grün die farbe geht immer


----------



## switchNB (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wie sieht s eigentlich gewichtsmäßig mit dem Helius AM und Hammerschmidt aus? 

16 kg (checkb) sind ne ganze Menge.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach realistisch mit Fox DHX AIR und FOX 36 im AM Trimm?


----------



## User85319 (26. Mai 2009)

Also unter 15kg geht leicht...vor allem mit tubeless.


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

15,00 Kilo sind kein Problem.

checkb


----------



## obim (26. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> 15,00 Kilo sind kein Problem.
> 
> checkb



Ohne Abstriche?
Ich peil grade 16.5kg an - ohne HS, ohne Drahtreifen, ohne Chaindings, aber mit DHX coil
(wenns nun endlich fertig wird).

Anbei Teileliste: Anhang anzeigen Nicolai Helius AM.ods.zip

Für Vorschläge bin ich natürlich immer dankbar ...

Edit: ghörat wahrscheinlich eher da rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

> Ohne Abstriche?



Man verzichtet auf Komfort...

checkb


----------



## obim (26. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Man verzichtet auf Komfort...



ngut .. des geht aba gar net, gell?


----------



## frankweber (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Helius FR  






wiegt im Tourentrimm mit1.5 Steerer, DHX 5.0 Coil und 180er MZ 66 Ata, ATLAS FR double mit rockring und DT 6.1 FR Laufrädern 16,15 kg - 
da sollte es doch möglich sein ohne Probleme ein AM unter 15,5 aufzubauen ohne wenn und aber.


Gruß Frank


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Mai 2009)

DJTs AM hat 15,5 kg. Also das hier, ist ja schließlich ne Galerie (lieber ein Rad 100 mal als 100 Posts fotoloser Diskussion...):


----------



## checkb (27. Mai 2009)

AM Aufbau...weiter hier.

checkb


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Mai 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob der unter Konus fehlt, der auf die Gabel aufgeschlagen wird, oder ob das so komplett ist ?
Gehört zum Fett Set normal auch noch eine Ahead Kappe dazu ?
und ist das normal, das das unter Lager voll schwer in die Lagerschale geht, oder sogar eingeschlagen werden muss ?

Gruss


----------



## der Digge (28. Mai 2009)

Das Lager ging bei mir auch recht schwer in die Schale und einen Konus gibt es nicht, auf die Gabel kommt der Plastikring und dann wird das Lager direkt drauf gedrückt   Ahead Kappe wüsste ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Mai 2009)

Danke !


----------



## MaW:) (28. Mai 2009)

Ahead kappe gehört eine dazu, habe selber ein Fett Set!!
Würde dir aber den Plastering nicht empfehlen, da der nachgibt und es schnell zu Spiel kommt!! Ich habe in nach einem Jahr wech gemacht, hatte davor nur probs und jetzt Spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Würde dir aber den Plastering nicht empfehlen, da der nachgibt und es schnell zu Spiel kommt!!


Da wirst du wohl vorher den Steuersatz nich richtig eingestellt haben. Der Plastering hat einen größeren Innendurchmesser als das Wälzlager bzw gibt besser nach und geht somit ohne Probleme auf den Wellenabsatz am Ende des Gabelschaftes, während das Lager nicht bis zum Ende geht. Er hat lediglich die Aufgabe Die Dichtung der Wälzlagerdichtung zu verstärken, daher würde ich ihn auch nicht weglassen. Und das Wälzlager geht sowohl schwer in das Lagergehäuse als auch auf den Gabelschaft, da es beides Übermaßpassungen sind. Eben ganz Klassischer simpler Maschinenbau!


----------



## MaW:) (29. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl vorher den Steuersatz nich richtig eingestellt haben. Der Plastering hat einen größeren Innendurchmesser als das Wälzlager bzw gibt besser nach und geht somit ohne Probleme auf den Wellenabsatz am Ende des Gabelschaftes, während das Lager nicht bis zum Ende geht. Er hat lediglich die Aufgabe Die Dichtung der Wälzlagerdichtung zu verstärken, daher würde ich ihn auch nicht weglassen. Und das Wälzlager geht sowohl schwer in das Lagergehäuse als auch auf den Gabelschaft, da es beides Übermaßpassungen sind. Eben ganz Klassischer simpler Maschinenbau!



Äähhmm NEIN


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

Hä???


----------



## MaW:) (30. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl vorher den Steuersatz nich richtig eingestellt haben. Der Plastering hat einen größeren Innendurchmesser als das Wälzlager bzw gibt besser nach und geht somit ohne Probleme auf den Wellenabsatz am Ende des Gabelschaftes, während das Lager nicht bis zum Ende geht. Er hat lediglich die Aufgabe Die Dichtung der Wälzlagerdichtung zu verstärken, daher würde ich ihn auch nicht weglassen. Und das Wälzlager geht sowohl schwer in das Lagergehäuse als auch auf den Gabelschaft, da es beides Übermaßpassungen sind. Eben ganz Klassischer simpler Maschinenbau!



Der erste Satz ist sinnfrei, warum weil man einen Steuersatz nicht einstellen kann außer mit der Kralle den Steuersatzspiel und wie das sein muss weis ja eigentlich jeder, oder...voraussetzung das alles orndnunggerecht vorbereitet ist...?? Der Rest Du schreibst über den Gabelschaft, aber gleichzeitig von einer Welle... die einzige Welle am einem Bike ist beim Tretlagerbereich (sogenannte Antriebswellen, Wellen haben auch einen anderen Belastungsbereich, deswegen sind die etwas schwerer konzibiert), sagen wir lieber statt Wellenabsatz > Verstärkter Gabelkonusbereich. Sooo das mit dem Lager, das auf den Konusbereich des Schaftes kommt, muss "eigentlich" auch komplett auf der Krone liegen was auch ohne Probleme, ohne Plastering, geht (Ich habe ein Aufschläger, den habe ich einmal fallen lassen, Lager war komplett unten...) Warum, fragst du dich jetzt bestimmt...du weis schon was passieren kann wenn ein Gabelkonus nicht richtig aufgeschlagen ist, ich rede nicht davon das die Lager zerstört werden (was durch falsch abgefraste Steuersatzrohre kommt, etc.). Und noch mal zum Thema Hartplastering, der !!gibt nach!! (ich musste nach jeder ausfahrt das Steuersatzspiel einstellen) und wenn du den letzten Satz verstanden hast weis ja was passieren kann. Wenn du unbedingt noch mehr Schmutzschutz an dem unteren Lager haben willst, nehm lieber ein dünnes Stahlblech, da hat man mehr Sicherheiten 
Aso Übermasspassungen das ist das Beste von allen...also ich soll die Lagerschale erhitzen und das Lager einfrieren das ich überhaubt die Teile zusammen bekomme...Ich sage mal das ist eine simple Presspassung wo ein tropfen Fett geschmeidigkeit hervorbringt

Also das Fett Set ist simpler Maschinenbau, nur leider mit dem Fehler mit dem Plastering!! Veränderungen vom Hersteller sind mir nicht bekannt!

Erst etwas Lernen dann Labern

PS: scheis auf WORD


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Mai 2009)

Perfekte Trailrakete 
fehlt nur noch `ne Dreist und wahrscheinlich werde ich dann doch meine geliebte WI Kurbel rausschmeissen müssen !


----------



## WODAN (30. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Perfekte Trailrakete
> fehlt nur noch `ne Dreist und wahrscheinlich werde ich dann doch meine geliebte WI Kurbel rausschmeissen müssen !



Sehr schön! Aber wo sind die Lambda BIlder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. Mai 2009)

... ach de Lambada 

muss erst mal zerpflückt werden und gefettet und wahrscheinlich auch gepulvert !

hier gibts schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/370509


----------



## Diabolos (30. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt den nicolai 2mxtb bestellt und will damit downhill und freeride fahren...welche gabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Mai 2009)

eine schwarze


----------



## Harvester (30. Mai 2009)

joah, schwarz geht immer


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2009)

Diabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den nicolai 2mxtb bestellt und will damit downhill und freeride fahren...welche gabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?!



ne Boxxer WC wäre krass


----------



## bike-it-easy (31. Mai 2009)

@diabolos: In meinem 2MXTB steckt 'ne Totem - funktioniert.
Aber ganz einfach: Nimm halt irgend eine innerhalb der von Nicolai empfohlenen Einbaulänge - da machst du bestimmt nix falsch.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> eine schwarze


----------



## alexftw (31. Mai 2009)

Diabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den nicolai 2mxtb bestellt und will damit downhill und freeride fahren...welche gabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?!



Dazu auf der Nicolai HP:



			
				nicolai.net schrieb:
			
		

> fork info:
> Min: 540 mm
> Max: 575 mm
> Ref: 565 mm



Also irgendwas zwischen 140 und 180mm, 'ne Totem würde sich schon anbieten. Am besten in schwarz.


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2009)

... warum nicht auch ne 66 RC2X ? sehr gute Gabel !
36er ist auch was ordentliches !

kommt halt drauf an, was Du mit 2MXTB so vor hast ?!
mehr Downhill würde ich entweder Totem, oder 66er nehmen.
mehr Local Freeride und weniger Bikepark eher die Fox.

wäre aber nur meine Wahl !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Mai 2009)

ne 06er oder 07er Marzocchi 66!die hätten dann auch die empfohlene Einbauhöhe von 565mm und funktionieren meistens super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (31. Mai 2009)

so hier mal wieder ein update meines Bass. gabel vom service zurück. ist nun ptraktische ne 2009er wotan anstatt 2007


----------



## zuspät (31. Mai 2009)

des bass is net schlecht was fürn dämpfer hast den drin?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> [... ]einen Steuersatz nicht einstellen kann außer mit der Kralle den Steuersatzspiel[...]
> 
> [...]Der Rest Du schreibst über den Gabelschaft, aber gleichzeitig von einer Welle... die einzige Welle am einem Bike ist beim Tretlagerbereich (sogenannte Antriebswellen, Wellen haben auch einen anderen Belastungsbereich, deswegen sind die etwas schwerer konzibiert)[...]
> 
> [...]Aso Übermasspassungen das ist das Beste von allen...also ich soll die Lagerschale erhitzen und das Lager einfrieren das ich überhaubt die Teile zusammen bekomme...Ich sage mal das ist eine simple Presspassung wo ein tropfen Fett geschmeidigkeit hervorbringt[...]



Ok ich reg mich jetzt mal nicht über Rechtschreibfehler auf, aber:

den ersten Satz lass ich mal so stehen...

Wellen mit Belastungsbereich... 
Es gibt Achsen und Wellen:
-Wellen übertragen Momente und (können) Stützkräfte übertragen 
-Achsen nur Stützkräfte
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du deinen Lenker anfässt und bewegst wird da ein Moment übertragen auch wenn die Welle nicht umläuft.

Bei den Übermaßpassungen lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren, allerdings nicht von Dir, denn es handelt sich um eine Übergangspassung. So etwas wie eine "Presspassung" gibts nur im Volksmund, es heißt Presssitz und dieser ist eine Übermaßpassung.

Zum Thema könnten wir uns streiten. Fakt ist, dass bei mir das Fett Set mit korrekt eingestelltem Spiel nicht wackelt und noch alle Teile verbaut sind.


----------



## Jack22001 (1. Juni 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> des bass is net schlecht was fürn dämpfer hast den drin?



Hi, ist ein pearl 3.3 - seit dem der drin ist ist der hinterbau nahezu linear im ansprechverhalten. kein wippen mehr beim treten, federweg wird ordentlich genutzt, hinterbau viel sensibler und keine/kaum durchschläge im vergleich zum standard dmn.

der rahmen wird dieser tage 10jahre alt !! ist eigentlich ein virus hauptrahmen von 99 mit basshinterbau von 2000 (wegen scheibenbremsaufnahme nachgerüstet)
grüsse jack


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juni 2009)

@jack ..hey !!! lang nix mehr gelesen !!!! lg , kati  )


----------



## MaW:) (1. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zum Thema könnten wir uns streiten. Fakt ist, dass bei mir das Fett Set mit korrekt eingestelltem Spiel nicht wackelt und noch alle Teile verbaut sind.



Nöö will mich nicht streiten. Fakt ist aber das ich nach korrektem einstellen des Spiels, mit Plastering, ich nach einer Ausfahrt das wieder machen durfte!!
Jetzt, ohne Plastering, nicht mehr


----------



## flensburger (1. Juni 2009)

Moin, Nicolai Gemeinde, hier mal mein neues Spielzeug

der Rahmen dürfte einigen hier bekannt sein...


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2009)

is vom Koitergedöhns   sehr goil


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juni 2009)

mööp. geiles bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch der Koi mit dem angerissenen Rahmen??


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2009)

bei Nicolai hängt ein Rastafari-BMXTB mit kleinem Frontschaden

Ober und Unterrohr geknickt nach Einschlag im Baum...


----------



## flensburger (2. Juni 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Koi mit dem angerissenen Rahmen??



@ kroiter: sollte ich da irgendwas wissen..??


----------



## BOSTAD (2. Juni 2009)

Das war ein Scherz!! Mit Zwinkersmiley, schönes Rad!


----------



## flensburger (2. Juni 2009)

Aaah, hat er jetzt auch kapiert...


----------



## flyingscot (2. Juni 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Koi mit dem angerissenen Rahmen??



Ich dachte mit angerissenem Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juni 2009)

wer fährt denn hier noch alles BMXTB ?

mir fallen jetzt nur 4 Leute ein, von denen ich das Rad hier schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wer fährt denn hier noch alles BMXTB ?
> 
> mir fallen jetzt nur 4 Leute ein, von denen ich das Rad hier schon mal gesehen habe.



War ich da schon dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Zwei BMXTB hier rum stehen eine L die wunderbar für meine Zwecke aufgebaut is und jedes Jahr im Bikepark ausgeführt wird. Hab grad kein Foto wo nur das Bike drauf ist aber hier mal ich mit Radl in der Luft





Und dann hab ich vor etwa 3 Wochen von der Polizei mein wiedergefundenes BMXTB(in S) von 2005 wieder bekommen - ich konnts fast nich glauben nach 4 Jahren. Aber der Zustand 
Der Rahmen sah einst so aus:





Heute ist an allen Ecken und Enden die Pulverbeschichtung abgeplatzt und irgend ein Depp hat ihn schwarz über lackiert und man sieht die abplatzer dadurch. Aber das allerschlimmste, was Ihn eg unbrauchbar macht: Die haben eine 27,9er Sattelstütze "reingelegt" und den schnellspanner so lange unter Gewalt angezogen bis sich das 30er Rohr "angepasst" hat. Klar kann man es mit einem Dorn richten, aber erstens Wissen wir doch alle wie es mit Kaltverfestigung aussieht und so wirklich schön sieht das ganze danach auch nicht mehr aus.

Ich reiche die Tage mal Bilder nach...


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit angerissenem Fahrer



jaja. 

der rahmen war und ist top!


----------



## c_w (3. Juni 2009)

@ [email protected]: Beileid zum zerstoerten Rahmen......... aber ohne Helm fahren ist trotzdem kacke ;-)


----------



## alexftw (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab noch ein BMXTB hier - gestern angekommen und wird am Wochenende aufgebaut. Sieht aufgrund der Geo und den Gussets am Sitzrohr aber eher aus wie ein BMXTB-Argon FR-Hybrid 

Bin gespannt, wie es sich letztendlich fährt.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juni 2009)

schon simmer 7


----------



## alexftw (3. Juni 2009)

Ohne zu sehr ins OT gehen zu wollen häng mal noch 'ne eher allgemeine Frage mit dran: Ich bin mir bei dem Rahmen bzgl der Breite des Hinterbaus nicht sicher. Messe ich die jeweils von der einen Innenseite des Ausfallendes zur anderen oder nehm' ich die Außenseite. In ersterem Falle komme ich nämlich auf 135mm, in letzterem auf 150.


----------



## der Digge (3. Juni 2009)

Innnenseite natürlich, die Nabe muss ja dazwischen passen


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> aber ohne Helm fahren ist trotzdem kacke ;-)



Ich wusste, dass das kommt...aber ich bin nich ohne Helm gefahren, der war sicher im Helmträger am Deuter verstaut!

So und zurück zum Thema: Hier mal das Ausmaß des Diebes...wasn Vollhonk!!













Im Steuerrohr erkennt man auch deutlich wie das Fett Set mit Gewalt ausgetrieben wurde


Und hier nochmal meine beiden übereinander(nicht wundern, das is kein Pflaster um die Bremsleitung, nur etwas Klopapier, da meine Gabel nich ganz stubenrein is)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juni 2009)

kannst mal sehen, was so ein Rahmen alles wegsteckt, hoffentlich hat er aber sonst nix abbekommen.
Mein Ufo DS sieht ungefähr genauso aus, habe ich bei Ebay gekauft, läuft aber wie ne eins ! Wird aber auch bald frisch gemacht !


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein BMXTB hier - gestern angekommen und wird am Wochenende aufgebaut. Sieht aufgrund der Geo und den Gussets am Sitzrohr aber eher aus wie ein BMXTB-Argon FR-Hybrid
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie es sich letztendlich fährt.



das ist doch das was mal bei ebay drin war oder? müsste aber dann schon älter sein, da das n an den ausfallenden fehlt.


----------



## alexftw (3. Juni 2009)

Jep, aus der Bucht und jep, relativ alt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit etwas Ahnung grob sagen, WIE alt der wohl sein wird? Sieht jedenfalls (auch wenn mans' auf meinen Murksbildern nicht erkennt) 1a aus, der Lack ist quasi ohne Kratzer, wurde auch "angeblich" nur wenig genutzt. Ich fand den grad wegen der Geometrie interessant und bin wie gesagt relativ gespannt, wie er sich so macht.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juni 2009)

aufjedenfall vor 2002 !


----------



## c_w (3. Juni 2009)

Rahmennummer, Falco fragen


----------



## alexftw (3. Juni 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Rahmennummer, Falco fragen



Danke, wird gemacht.


----------



## zuspät (3. Juni 2009)

denke 99-01 irgendwo dazwischen, hab die selben ausfallenden


----------



## zuspät (3. Juni 2009)

@crusher: was genau hast den etz mit dem rahmen vor? das sattelrohr is bisala kaputt oder gibts an dem teil noch größere mängel? gewinde? risse o.ä.? steuerrohr verformt?
neu lacken bzw. pulvern und neu aufbauen

oder verkaufen?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

nö, größere mängel gibts nicht. Der Rahmen wurde von einem Fahrradhändler wiederentdeckt, weil eine Frau damit zu Ihm kam und die V-brake an der Gabel etwas geklemmt hat...Darauf hin hat er die Polizei informiert. Will heißen es war zu dem Zeitpunkt als CC-Bike aufgebaut.

hmm verkaufen...ich weiß nich. War mein erstes Nicolai, da hängt man schon sehr dran. Aber ich nehme Angebote per PM an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juni 2009)

... woher wusste der Fahrradhändler, das es geklaut war, oder hat er nur auf Verdacht die Nummer mal checken lassen ?


----------



## softbiker (4. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... woher wusste der Fahrradhändler, das es geklaut war, oder hat er nur auf Verdacht die Nummer mal checken lassen ?



Er hat ihn wahrscheinlich selber nachdem Entwenden verscheuert  und wollte so nun den Verdacht von sich ablenken


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hier hat nicht zufällig einer die Rahmenfarbe "Schwarzblau" oder "Kobaltblau"!
Mich interessiert brennent wie die Farben auf einem ganzen Rahmen so wirken.

Cu
Niko


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... woher wusste der Fahrradhändler, das es geklaut war, oder hat er nur auf Verdacht die Nummer mal checken lassen ?



Mal ehrlich: Ein Nicolai BMXTB von ner älteren Frau mit ner Manitou Axel Comp mit SIS Gruppe, die nen schiefen V-Brake Belag checken lässt!?!? Das is wie wenn ich mitm Lambo bei ner freien Werkstatt vor fahre weil der Duftbaum schief hängt.

Ich hätte ähnlich gehandelt wie der Laden.


----------



## zuspät (4. Juni 2009)

..weil der duftbaum schief hängt... ich kipp vom stuhl

verstehe häng auch sehr an meim ersten mtb. is immernoch in familien besitz


----------



## obim (4. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Ich werd immer ganz aggressiv wenn ich solche Geschichten hör, traurig was mit dem Kleinen passiert ist ...

Sag, seh ich richtig, der Rahmen hat eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme und eine HS33?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

War nur ne Frage der Zeit bis einer die HS33 bemerkt...jup die hat er. Schön nor?


----------



## C.E.G.A. (5. Juni 2009)

Sind ja herrliche Schmuckstücke hier zu sehen,....
hier mal mein Bass....


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Juni 2009)

Gabel ist zurück und funktioniert endlich PERFEKT !

Das Nonius ist für mich das perfekte Allroundbike.


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

...und das Beste: Es ist zu verkaufen 
Preis ist VHB... da geht noch was - siehe Bikemarkt-Anzeigen.

Grussascha


----------



## race-dog (15. Juni 2009)

Diesmal besser in Szene gesetzt


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

So, mal wieder ein paar Umbauten:
Gabel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Pedale

Geplant sind noch leichtere Kurbel und eventuell leichtere Laufräder.


----------



## race-dog (16. Juni 2009)

@wotan:

ist die sattelstütze zum versenken per knopfdruck? ansonsten sehr geil gefällt mir gut 

schwarz steht den Ladys einfach am besten


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

race-dog schrieb:


> @wotan:
> 
> ist die sattelstütze zum versenken per knopfdruck? ansonsten sehr geil gefällt mir gut
> 
> ###



Jawoll, ist eine Rase Black Mamba


----------



## softbiker (16. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein paar Umbauten:
> Gabel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Pedale
> 
> Geplant sind noch leichtere Kurbel und eventuell leichtere Laufräder.



Sag mal hast du´n Rahmen-Abo vom Kalle??
Wenn ja wo kann ich dass auch beantragen?


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du´n Rahmen-Abo vom Kalle??
> Wenn ja wo kann ich dass auch beantragen?



Wieso? 
Das TFR habe ich schon über ein halbes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein paar Umbauten:
> Gabel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Pedale
> 
> Geplant sind noch leichtere Kurbel und eventuell leichtere Laufräder.



Noch leichtere Laufräder in ein TFR .... nicht ganz logisch, es sei denn Du fährst nur CC damit 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## ins (16. Juni 2009)

Schönes Rad Bernd 

Die Lyrik gefällt mir definitiv besser als die Wotan.


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Noch leichtere Laufräder in ein TFR .... nicht ganz logisch, es sei denn Du fährst nur CC damit
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Ist die ZTR Flow Felge nicht für FR/DH?


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Schönes Rad Bernd
> 
> Die Lyrik gefällt mir definitiv besser als die Wotan.



Die Wotan war top, nur für eine Luftfedergabel sackschwer (2,6kg)


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Juni 2009)

Ein Wahnsinns TFR!


----------



## Kami-Nurse (17. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2009)

Das kommt raus, wenn ein Thread "Zeig was du hast" heißt.....ein seltsames Rad und vielleicht eine Liftkarte.


----------



## softbiker (18. Juni 2009)

Nu sei doch nicht so. Schön elegant geschwungene Bremsleitung ist doch was feines 
Auch wenn die Länge gar einen 720-tailwhip zulassen würde


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juni 2009)

was soll denn der Bash jetzt?
fangt hier bitte nicht an wie im Pornobikes Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (18. Juni 2009)

Gestern endlich fertig geworden, fettes "Dankeschön" an evil-björn für die Top-Unterstützung!


----------



## Kami-Nurse (18. Juni 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das kommt raus, wenn ein Thread "Zeig was du hast" heißt.....ein seltsames Rad und vielleicht eine Liftkarte.



paß mal auf Du Vogel,dat seltsame Bike hatte 2 Tage später ne Startnummer dran und ist beim IXS Cup in der Schweiz mitgefahren!
Glaube auch nicht dass es an den Komponenten was auszusetzten gibt und über Geschmack läßt sich immer streiten.


----------



## Kami-Nurse (18. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nu sei doch nicht so. Schön elegant geschwungene Bremsleitung ist doch was feines
> Auch wenn die Länge gar einen 720-tailwhip zulassen würde



Ich möchte das mit der Leitung grad ma aufklären,im Original verlegt am Oberrohr runter zum Hinterbau,sind mir schon 2 Leitungen gebrochen durchs einfedern.So ist nichts in Bewegung bein Einfedern,aber wartungsintensiver,weil regelmäßig Entlüften.Vordere Länge,ist berechnet,nein nicht für 720 tailwhip,sondern wegen SingleCrown Gabel da dreht sich beim STurz der Lenker schonmal einmal rum,so reißt nix ab.
Auch wenns keinen interessiert,ich wollts mal loswerden!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

ich würde sagen 1:0 für "form follows function"


----------



## richtig (18. Juni 2009)

Kami-Nurse schrieb:


> paß mal auf Du Vogel,dat seltsame Bike hatte 2 Tage später ne Startnummer dran und ist beim IXS Cup in der Schweiz mitgefahren!



... wer ist gefahren? 
im übrigen hat eine startnummer wohl nichts zu sagen.

grussascha


----------



## der Digge (18. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich würde sagen 1:0 für "form follows function"



Bei der vorderen Leitung ja, hinten nicht, die Sattelstellung dagegen wieder schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bei der vorderen Leitung ja, hinten nicht, die Sattelstellung dagegen wieder schon


----------



## zuspät (18. Juni 2009)

@alex: netter aufbau erinnert mich an meins.


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2009)

wartet nur, bis mein Argon FR fertig is...

es ging heute zum eloxieren

Ende nächster Woche könnte es bei mir sein...

(Wird aber wohl erstmal mit meinen Teilen vom 301 aufgebaut, da das eingeschickt wird.)


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

wir sind gespannt!


----------



## race-dog (19. Juni 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Gestern endlich fertig geworden, fettes "Dankeschön" an evil-björn für die Top-Unterstützung!



 Kettenfühtung evntl nachrüsten


----------



## softbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Kami-Nurse schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mit der Leitung grad ma aufklären,im Original verlegt am Oberrohr runter zum Hinterbau,sind mir schon 2 Leitungen gebrochen durchs einfedern.So ist nichts in Bewegung bein Einfedern,aber wartungsintensiver,weil regelmäßig Entlüften.Vordere Länge,ist berechnet,nein nicht für 720 tailwhip,sondern wegen SingleCrown Gabel da dreht sich beim STurz der Lenker schonmal einmal rum,so reißt nix ab.
> Auch wenns keinen interessiert,ich wollts mal loswerden!



man man du brauchst dich doch hier nicht für deine Konstruktionen zu rechtfertigen. Mir ist das schon klar dass das irgend ne Bewandnis hat.

Nur möchte man hald auch hier und da mal nen doofen Kommentar loswerden.

Michi


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2009)

bist wenigstens ehrlich!


----------



## alexftw (19. Juni 2009)

race-dog schrieb:


> Kettenfühtung evntl nachrüsten



Jep, n' Carbocage kommt wohl die Tage.


----------



## [ApeX] (19. Juni 2009)

Juhu,

habe gerade gemeldet bekommen das mein Helius FR rahmen versendet wurde! 
Kann hier also nächste Woche erste Bilder zeigen.


----------



## hellmachine (19. Juni 2009)

hi, wie lange hat die produktion gedauert?



			
				[ApeX];6038411 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu,
> 
> habe gerade gemeldet bekommen das mein Helius FR rahmen versendet wurde!
> Kann hier also nächste Woche erste Bilder zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (19. Juni 2009)

Hey,

ich hab gerade geschaut. Meine Auftragsbestätigung ist vom 28.04.2009.


----------



## hellmachine (19. Juni 2009)

ah, ok, danke für die info.
warte nämlich schon seit april, aber mein argon ist immer noch nicht da 


			
				[ApeX];6038670 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich hab gerade geschaut. Meine Auftragsbestätigung ist vom 28.04.2009.


----------



## [ApeX] (19. Juni 2009)

Du hast doch sicher einen ca. Lieferzeitpunkt genannt bekommen. Oder?
Da rechnest du noch 3-4 Wochen (das sind die Jungs momentan im Verzug)
drauf und das müsste realistisch sein.


----------



## c_w (19. Juni 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> ah, ok, danke für die info.
> warte nämlich schon seit april, aber mein argon ist immer noch nicht da



Lieferzeiten von verschiedenen Rahmen kannst du eh nicht vergleichen, die werden zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten gefertigt, immer am Block, kann also sehr stark variieren...


----------



## MaW:) (19. Juni 2009)

Einfach von 8 Wochen ausgehn, bei mir wurde auch 4-6Wochen gesagt

Aber ich habe ja mein Rahmen schon


----------



## hellmachine (20. Juni 2009)

ja, lieferzeitpunkt wurde leider zum 3. mal überschritten, und genaues weiss ich immer noch nicht. andererseits hat man das problem bei allen kleineren schmieden. hat mich nur mal so interessiert, ob ich da alleine bin.



			
				[ApeX];6038822 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch sicher einen ca. Lieferzeitpunkt genannt bekommen. Oder?
> Da rechnest du noch 3-4 Wochen (das sind die Jungs momentan im Verzug)
> drauf und das müsste realistisch sein.


----------



## doctore sl (20. Juni 2009)

mein argon mit 8,08 kg. die 8 vor dem koma fällt aber noch diesen monat!


----------



## abbath (20. Juni 2009)

nett!


----------



## thefaked (20. Juni 2009)

Sieht verdammt schnell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Argon! Ein geniales Fahrgefühl!


----------



## thefaked (20. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Perspektive, aber irgendwie sieht das Bike etwas zu klein geraten aus. Ansonsten gut gelungen, die Fox Aufkleber würden in schwarz/rot noch besser mit dem Rest harmonieren.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> ah, ok, danke für die info.
> warte nämlich schon seit april, aber mein argon ist immer noch nicht da



Nich Jammern. 

Habe als ich mein Helius-FR vor 5 Jahren bestellt habe 15 Wochen gewartet.
Ende Dezember Bestellt und zu Ostern bekommen.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein paar Umbauten:
> Gabel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Pedale
> 
> Geplant sind noch leichtere Kurbel und eventuell leichtere Laufräder.




Sehr Geil. 
Aber 2 gleiche Bremsscheiben würden sich besser machen. 

Und wenn ich den Text unter deinen Ava Lese:
*Bike: 2x Kette links von Kalle, 3x Kette rechts von Kalle* 

Wie geht das ? Wer Sponsert das ? Ich will auch !


----------



## haha (20. Juni 2009)

respekt doctore sl, das dürfte wohl das leichteste mtb-nicolai sein, dass es bisher gegeben hat


----------



## corfrimor (21. Juni 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> mein argon mit 8,08 kg. die 8 vor dem koma fällt aber noch diesen monat!



Sehr, sehr geil! Wenn Hardtail, dann leicht und schnell! So muß das sein 

Nachtrag: Vermißt man bei der Durin SL den Lockout bei Sprints nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2009)

doctore sl schrieb:


> mein argon mit 8,08 kg. die 8 vor dem koma fällt aber noch diesen monat!



sub 7,5 sind auch drin, behaupte ich so auf den ersten blick.


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sehr Geil.
> Aber 2 gleiche Bremsscheiben würden sich besser machen.
> 
> Und wenn ich den Text unter deinen Ava Lese:
> ...



Mit der hinteren Bremsscheibe habe ich leider ein kleines Problem: ich müßte sie gegen die Drehrichtung montieren und das geht bei den Hope Float Scheiben nicht 

Ich bin mein eigener Sponsor: Schaffe, schaffe, Nicolai kaufen


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich bin mein eigener Sponsor: Schaffe, schaffe, Nicolai kaufen



Respekt und Anerkennung.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch auf die anderen 4 Nicolai´s gespannt - Bilder Bitte.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sub 7,5 sind auch drin, behaupte ich so auf den ersten blick.



 das wird schwierig ohne die  Optik zu zerstören (Calculvia:kotz vielleicht noch einen leichteren LRS mit Edge Felgen, Carbonbremshebel,Umwerfer, aber ob das nötig steht auf einem anderen Stern. Wie schon im Leichtbauthread geschrieben das Bike von doctore sl ist eine Wohltat ggü dem ganzen Plaste Einheitsbrei ala Scale, Razorblade und Co


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mit der hinteren Bremsscheibe habe ich leider ein kleines Problem: ich müßte sie gegen die Drehrichtung montieren und das geht bei den Hope Float Scheiben nicht
> 
> Ich bin mein eigener Sponsor: Schaffe, schaffe, Nicolai kaufen



schade das ich mein Trombone verkauft habe, sonst könnte ich mithalten


----------



## cubeI (22. Juni 2009)

Ein Argon


----------



## Testmaen (22. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Argon! Und dann auch noch in silber-eloxiert...


----------



## WODAN (22. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> schade das ich mein Trombone verkauft habe, sonst könnte ich mithalten



Naja, vielleicht von der Anzahl


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juni 2009)

der sentimentale Wert ist unbezahlbar


----------



## zyco (22. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update... Es gab einen Umzug 






Pingu-Pangor Trailhead:




Es gibt nur einen Nachteil hier... es ist schwerer an Nicolai Nachschub zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2009)

..das silberne argon is´´ne wucht ! seeehhrrr schön !! ))


----------



## [ApeX] (23. Juni 2009)

soooo... rahmen ist gestern gekommen.  

hier mal ein Bild aus meiner rumeplkammer







Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemand finden der mir den Steuersatz einpresst.


----------



## cubeI (23. Juni 2009)

Danke! Hat auch lange genug gedauert.....


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

zyco schrieb:


> Kleines Update... Es gab einen Umzug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi, da war meins auch schon... (Hab nur keine Fotos gemacht weil ich 1. allein war und 2. Angst davor hatte meine Kamera unter Wasser zu setzen. Da waren gefühlte 800% Luftfeuchtigkeit). Aber sehr geil da!


----------



## alexftw (23. Juni 2009)

So, mal ein würdiges Bild meiner Schüssel. Ich steh' drauf.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Juni 2009)

schaut super aus!


----------



## ins (24. Juni 2009)

Warum keine Kettenführung vorne?

Bei artgerechter Haltung würde mir dauernd die Kette runterfliegen.


----------



## WODAN (24. Juni 2009)

ins schrieb:


> ####
> 
> Bei artgerechter Haltung würde mir dauernd die Kette runterfliegen.



So wie der Sturz in Willingen?


----------



## alexftw (24. Juni 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Warum keine Kettenführung vorne?
> 
> Bei artgerechter Haltung würde mir dauernd die Kette runterfliegen.



Kommt definitiv noch, Budget ist halt für den Moment ausgeschöpft. Aber der neue Monat sollte auch neues Geld rein bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (24. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> So wie der Sturz in Willingen?



Das war ein missglückter Nosewheelie mit Gegenanstieg!


----------



## thefaked (24. Juni 2009)

cubeI schrieb:


> Ein Argon




Zieh mal anständige Reifen auf.


----------



## zyco (26. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hihi, da war meins auch schon... (Hab nur keine Fotos gemacht weil ich 1. allein war und 2. Angst davor hatte meine Kamera unter Wasser zu setzen. Da waren gefühlte 800% Luftfeuchtigkeit). Aber sehr geil da!



Das kann ich nur bestaetigen


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (27. Juni 2009)

Mein Helius mit ein paar neuen Parts.
Kurbel: Raceface Atlas FR
Bremsen: Shimano Saint M810


----------



## frankweber (28. Juni 2009)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/397642]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


Mein neuer " Kurzhuber" für die schnellere Gangart!
Helius RC 
Gruß Frank


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Juni 2009)

oh man.. ich liebe diese pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (28. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Helius ST 2007:


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Juni 2009)

lecker st!


----------



## Xexano (28. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6050626 schrieb:
			
		

> soooo... rahmen ist gestern gekommen.
> 
> hier mal ein Bild aus meiner rumeplkammer
> 
> ...



Äh, habe ich einen Knick in der Optik oder sind die Kurbeln nicht etwas sehr ... ineffizient montiert?


----------



## Harvester (28. Juni 2009)

genau, der Schriftzug steht ja auf dem Kopf - so kann man das ja gar nicht lesen....


----------



## [ApeX] (28. Juni 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Äh, habe ich einen Knick in der Optik oder sind die Kurbeln nicht etwas sehr ... ineffizient montiert?



Mensch mensch,

mit normal montierten Kurbeln kann ja jeder fahren.  ..... spass bei Seite. Das Foto ist orginal Auslieferzustand Nicolai. Ich nehme mal an so hats besser in den Karton gepasst.

Morgen bekomme ich die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes eingepresst und dann kann ich endlich weiter zusammen bauen, hoffentlich klappt alles, die Kurbel werde ich dabei auch richtig montieren.


----------



## abbath (28. Juni 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Äh, habe ich einen Knick in der Optik oder sind die Kurbeln nicht etwas sehr ... ineffizient montiert?



Das ist die neue Methode den runden Tritt zu trainieren


----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2009)

Nicolai Helius ST 2008

Ich habe es letztes Jahr mal mit Rohloff aufgebaut. Hat keinen Sinn gemacht, das Heck hat wegen dem hohen Gewicht extrem "geschlagen" und Platten hatte ich auch eine Menge.

Jetzt macht das Sinn und es fühlt sich auch extrem gut an.
















grussascha


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

bmx-kurbel?


----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2009)

eigentlich nicht, oder? vielleicht ne ableitung davon... ist aber eine normale 104mm isis kurbel.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2009)

The PANZER has just arrived...





leider habe ich Nachtdienst, wird schwierig mit dem Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> leider habe ich Nachtdienst, wird schwierig mit dem Aufbau...





mitnehmen! mit dem passenden vierkantschlüssel solltest du dir eine toilette reservieren und dann alle 20 minuten "mal auf toilette" verschwinden. 

grussascha


----------



## checkb (2. Juli 2009)

Guter,

was sehen meine Augen? Bei mir ist das Harte von Onkel Jü*. 

checkb

* Bilder irgendwann Ende August wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

alutech cheap trick?


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2009)

Das Cheap Trick hätt ich mir wohl auch gekauft.

Wäre da nicht dioeser verhängnissvolle Besuch in Lübbrechtsen gewesen...

Ich wollt doch nur gucken...

;-)

Dieses Cheap Trick hab ich dann danach gesehen.





Geiles Teil und nicht unerheblich billiger...


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

die sattelmontage ist ein gruas!


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2009)

sis is se new ride:





ohne Pedale, Kette und Umwerfer is es echt noch sehr leicht...


----------



## sluette (3. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die sattelmontage ist ein gruas!



das ganze radl ist ein gruas !


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2009)

heee, hier gehts erstmal um meinen Panzer

das Cheap Trick wird mal bitte ignoriert...


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juli 2009)

Der Panzer kommt super, richtige Stealthbomberoptik. Die Notubes-Aufkleber blinken nur raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2009)

die Stealthoptik wird auch noch verbessert...

Der LRS is noch vom 301, der hat auch rote Naben.

Es kommt wohl ein DT240/Flow in schwarz ohne Kleber.

Die Beschriftung von Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau will ich auch noch entfernen.

Vom Vorbau geht es laut Syntace problemlos.
Es wird aber ein Force 109 mit 100 mm kommen, Vorbau und Lenker is grade noch vom 301.

Die Reifenbeschriftung mal ich auch noch schwarz...

hinten in die 240s mit ThruBolt kommt dann das hier rein:


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2009)

sehr schöner panzer )))


----------



## timtim (5. Juli 2009)

hey Alex ,sehr schön dein neues "  ,black beauty"
viel spaß damit und immer jut anschließen

gruß tim²


----------



## zuspät (5. Juli 2009)

ich steh auch auf schwarze bikes hübsch.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2009)

das ist mein neues und timbojoketowns altes. 

wenn ich es das nächste mal poste habt ihr augenkrebs und ich habe fertig. hab da was geiles entdeckt in lübbrechtsens farbpalette....... 

aufbau dauert noch... muss noch was einlösen, gell haha?


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Juli 2009)

Oh nein, Black Beauty darf nicht sterben 
Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, gib doch schonmal einen Tipp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2009)

siehe fotoalbum.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2009)

camo ?????

Black ist doch so wunderschön ......


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juli 2009)

Ui, Glückwunsch zum FR, das ging nun aber Fix


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2009)

nee schwarz elox passt nicht so wirklich... der rahmen muss bei mir immer russtechen... restlichen anbauteilewerden schwarz glänzend... das wird soooo geil wenns fertig ist.


----------



## checkb (6. Juli 2009)

Wie kann am so ein schwarzes Luder nur verkaufen? Kroiter, bin schon gespannt.

checkb

PS: Kohle ist raus.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wie kann am so ein schwarzes Luder nur verkaufen? Kroiter, bin schon gespannt.
> 
> checkb
> 
> PS: Kohle ist raus.



bin selber gespannt! 

ok!


----------



## PK-Berlin (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Nicolai-Fans,
bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen was ihr von meinen 
Nicolai haltet wollte es leicht aber robust Aufbauen!?
Parts:
Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz ist Race Face Diabulus
Kettenführung: Truvativ 
Kurbeln: Shimano SLX 
Naben: DT swiss 360
SpeichenT 1,8-1,5-1,8
Felgen: Alex Rims DX32 in 24" 
Sattelstütze: Thomson elite
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Fox Talas 36 RC2 (Getravelt auf 105mm)
Schaltwerk: XTR und auf den letzten 6 Kränze blockiert da 
ich die anderen nicht brauche und demontiert habe.
Schalthebel: XT´09
Bremsen: Hope Mono6ti

Gewicht:16,4KG
Denk mal so schnell nicht klein zu kriegen, oder?
Berlin´s Hügel sind ja nicht alt so gross


----------



## checkb (8. Juli 2009)

> Denk mal so schnell nicht klein zu kriegen, oder?
> Berlin´s Hügel sind ja nicht alt so gross



Nicht die Grösse ist entscheidend sondern die Härte.  Auch in Berlin kann man so ne Möhre zerbröseln. 

checkb


----------



## PK-Berlin (8. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Nicht die Grösse ist entscheidend sondern die Härte.  Auch in Berlin kann man so ne Möhre zerbröseln.
> 
> checkb



Ich weiss, leider, hab ne weile dran geschraubt über 1Jahr. Was meinste mit Grösse und Härte? Sorry, greenhorn hier!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2009)

Schönes Bike, nur die Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze gehen gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PK-Berlin (8. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Nicht die Grösse ist entscheidend sondern die Härte.  Auch in Berlin kann man so ne Möhre zerbröseln.
> 
> checkb


Habs geschnallt...   Fahr mit dem nur Teufelsberg im Grunewald und Street. MAL hart mal soft..
Aber was Kontruktives wäre mir lieber gewesen..


----------



## race-dog (10. Juli 2009)

PK-Berlin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Nicolai-Fans,
> bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen was ihr von meinen
> Nicolai haltet wollte es leicht aber robust Aufbauen!?
> Parts:
> ...



Wow eine schicke kleine Dame in schwarz, fast so geil wie meine
Lass dir die Fox auf 130 hochdrehen passt schon vor allem in Berlin


----------



## PK-Berlin (10. Juli 2009)

race-dog schrieb:


> Wow eine schicke kleine Dame in schwarz, fast so geil wie meine
> Lass dir die Fox auf 130 hochdrehen passt schon vor allem in Berlin



Möchte die Herstellerangaben einhalten nicht das mein vorderteil sich mal selbständig macht..
In rückspache mit Nicolai empfohlen worden..

Stell doch mal deine Dame rein  deine Alben ist ja auch nischt zu sehn..
Jetzt hast mich neugirig gemacht..

Habs endeckt schick schick... bleib aber meiner Dame treu..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juli 2009)

hier gibt es auch ein bisschen was neues:

Gabel, Laufräder und Lenker sind frisch:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. Juli 2009)

absolut geil


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

rote decals weg und dafür weisse... dann


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juli 2009)

nee Du


----------



## softbiker (10. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> rote decals weg und dafür weisse... dann



Weisse Decals an der Boxxer weg und dafür rote dann


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juli 2009)

hatte ich auch schon überlegt:






aber nee, is mir zu viel Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2009)

Mach nen weissen Sticker ans Oberrohr dann passt es wieder, weesch jo wo man die bekommt


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2009)

Man bescheinigt mir übrigens das mein neues Baik Augenkrebs verursacht, aber so richtig   Ich freu mich trotzdem drauf


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juli 2009)

watt bisse denn am planen dran ?

gelb, grün mit pinken Decals ?


----------



## der Digge (10. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> aber nee, is mir zu viel Rot



graue -N- Decals fänd ich gut, müsste man nur irgendwoher bekommen ...

aber macht sich schonmal gut mit der neuen Gabel


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> watt bisse denn am planen dran ?
> 
> gelb, grün mit pinken Decals ?



Extra Love Overkill


----------



## softbiker (11. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du dich dann farblich kanllig passend zu deinem Bike kleidest,
dann must du mal Yoshi anrufen. 
Dass wär der fette Aufmacher fürs 2010er N-Mag.

So nach dem Motto: Mit krachaden Sachen kann mass krachen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsV (12. Juli 2009)

Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/410044

Nicolai Helius FR 2008
Sram X.9
Rock Shox Lyrik
Fusion Vector
Avid Juicy Five
Truvativ Husselfelt


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Juli 2009)

LarsV schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/410044
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein 2007er, zumindest dem Umlenkhebel nach ...

lg
wolfgang


----------



## thefaked (12. Juli 2009)

Geiles Foto (und Bike)!


----------



## race-dog (12. Juli 2009)

PK-Berlin schrieb:


> Möchte die Herstellerangaben einhalten nicht das mein vorderteil sich mal selbständig macht..
> In rückspache mit Nicolai empfohlen worden..
> 
> Stell doch mal deine Dame rein  deine Alben ist ja auch nischt zu sehn..
> ...


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

So, mein Argon FR endlich mal in komplett:

hier als Beauty mit unverständlichen 12 Kilo:







und hier als Beast mit stabilen 13,8 Kilo







hier noch mein Sonderwunsch:









falls man doch mal nen Gepäckträger braucht (Urlaub)
stört ja nicht, is aber gut sowas zu haben...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2009)

steiler hobel! allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum da tabletops drauf sind.


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

weil das der Stadt-LRS is

das Argon is für alles da
auch fürs zur Arbeit fahren


----------



## hellmachine (12. Juli 2009)

suuper mit den gepäckträger-frästeilen am ausfallende.
die wollte ich auch. leider haben die 2010er modelle komplett neue ausfallenden. da sind nur noch direkte löcher im ausfallende 
die bohrung im yoke habe ich mir trotzdem gespart, nehme lieber nen pletscher träger zum klemmen an der stütze...



der-gute schrieb:


> So, mein Argon FR endlich mal in komplett:
> 
> hier als Beauty mit unverständlichen 12 Kilo:
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

wegen dem 2010er Design hab ich den Rahmen ja auch günstiger bekommen.

durfte aber alles bestimmen, inkl. Farbe

das 2010er reizt mich nicht


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> wegen dem 2010er Design hab ich den Rahmen ja auch günstiger bekommen.
> 
> durfte aber alles bestimmen, inkl. Farbe
> 
> das 2010er reizt mich nicht



Was wird an den 2010er Ausfallern anders sein ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (12. Juli 2009)

Sieht dufte aus.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2009)

up and down grade. hammerschmied komm bald wieder... bald wieder ... nach haus.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2009)

Was ist passiert? Schon geschrottet?


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2009)

nein, ich kanns nur testen wenn ich wieder zurückwechsel. wenn man das nicht tut, hat ma keinen vergleich.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> nein, ich kanns nur testen wenn ich wieder zurückwechsel. wenn man das nicht tut, hat ma keinen vergleich.



Gute Idee! Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht


----------



## hellmachine (12. Juli 2009)

jede menge, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6094821&postcount=71
unterer yoke neu, ausfallenden neu, eigentlich der ganze hinterbau. bei den rocc/ssp hardtails wohlgemerkt. beim rest weiß ich es nicht.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was wird an den 2010er Ausfallern anders sein ?
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


----------



## t.h.o.m.a.s (13. Juli 2009)

... in gute Hände abzugeben !   (siehe Bikemarkt)




(weitere Bilder in meiner Benutzergallerie)


----------



## NumForte (13. Juli 2009)

t.h.o.m.a.s schrieb:


> ... in gute Hände abzugeben !   (siehe Bikemarkt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie groß bist du?
der bike ist ein tarum


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2009)

this bike is a (pipe) bomb?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_Bike_Is_a_Pipe_Bomb

oder war was anderes gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.h.o.m.a.s (13. Juli 2009)

186 cm ...
Stimmt, das Bike ist ein Traum. 
Aber wenn's immer nur ein Traum bleibt ...


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> watt bisse denn am planen dran ?
> 
> gelb, grün mit pinken Decals ?



Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## haha (13. Juli 2009)

krasse farbcombo, und die besten teile. ich seh schon das wird ein bunter hund.. übertreibs aber bitte richtig


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Juli 2009)

alter  

Martin Donat kann das mit den Farben auch ganz gut:


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> .......übertreibs aber bitte richtig




auf jeden.............


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Juli 2009)

Für mich schaut das eher nach "Restekiste" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (13. Juli 2009)

Solche Teile hätte ich auch gerne in meiner Restekiste ^^


----------



## emerica (13. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh sieht super aus, dann waren doch auch ganz bestimmt meine Teile dabei oder?


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2009)

Jep, waren dabei und dein Innenlager kommt morgen!

Wenn du Glück hast habe ich auch noch ne Überraschung für dich.

alla donn.


----------



## emerica (13. Juli 2009)

Ja Überraschungen sind immer gut.


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2009)

für welchen Standard ist das Reset-Innenlager?


----------



## LeichteGranate (13. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> für welchen Standard ist das Reset-Innenlager?



Das funktioniert mit allen HT2-Kurbeln und wird mit sowas montiert:


----------



## maik.k. (13. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411833

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245227


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2009)

auf der Seite von Reset sieht das Ding auch so aus, das ich es mir vorstellen kann...

mir fehlte das Lager auf deinem Bild


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Das funktioniert mit allen HT2-Kurbeln und wird mit sowas montiert:




Das ist schon fast ein Grund es nicht zu wollen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

gerade deswegen, denn so fallen wenigstens die häßlichen montagespuren weg von diesem außenliegenden zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

Man muß aber trotzdem sauber arbeiten sonst hat man unter dem Kugellagerring die Grate. 

Das läuft super weich - ich hab es schon ca 4 wochen in meinem neuen RC eingebaut mit Next Kurbel und dem Reset Pedal


----------



## [ApeX] (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist vollbracht..... ! 







Nach der ersten Testfahrt gestern kann ich nur sagen...... Ich bin begeistert!! 

Ganz großes dankeschön an unseren Guru der mir bei meiner Steuersatzproblematik (Die eigentlich gar kein Problem war) weiter geholfen hat.

Echt ein netter Laden die Wurzelpassage...

So..... ich pack jetzt mein Zeug und geh eine ausgedehnte Runde fahren!


----------



## softbiker (15. Juli 2009)

Schönes Radl. Nicht viel Geschnörkel drann. Schaut gut aus.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2009)

was wiegt der Bock?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2009)

sehr Geil


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Genau so stell ich mir mein Helius vor! Echt sehr geiles Bike! Nur an Weiß hab ich mich satt gesehen, aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden!


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (15. Juli 2009)

@guru,

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gruß Gürü. 

Hast Du evtl. mal ein Gewicht für den Alu/Alu mit der unteren Schale 22mm Einpresstiefe?
Auf der Homepage von Reset Racing habe ich nichts gefunden.
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2009)

für die gewichtsinfo wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2009)

Das Gewicht hatten wir hier schon mal
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5893784&postcount=24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (15. Juli 2009)

Danke.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zaches (16. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen, hier mein Argon FR in aktuellem Aufbau.
Für gröbere Sachen tausche ich den LRS gegen Deemax mit dickeren Pellen.

Greetz & ride on

Z


----------



## [ApeX] (16. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> was wiegt der Bock?



ehrlich gesagt..... keine Ahnung....


----------



## c_w (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung... raufstrampeln muss man eh aus eigener Kraft, und Gewicht spart man am guenstigsten immer noch an der eigenen Waschbaer Plautze :-D

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was mein CC wiegt.


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2009)

Ich tret meine Rädels auch hoch wo ich muss

bin halt grad von den 12 Kilo meines Argon FR sehr irritiert, wenn ich ein Helius AC mit 12,4 sehen...


----------



## [ApeX] (17. Juli 2009)

an 12kg komme ich wohl nicht mal ansatzweise ran.... denke nicht mal an 15kg....
Ich schätze mal das es so ca. 17kg sind  ........ aber bitte nicht steinigen wenn ich da total falsch liege!!! bin im "gewichtssektor" absolut nicht zuhause....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (17. Juli 2009)

Sagen wir einfach Gewicht < Spaßfaktor.


----------



## schlammdiva (19. Juli 2009)

Die Helius Familie









Helius CC fourcross, Helius CC; Helius CC


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2009)




----------



## obim (19. Juli 2009)

[ApeX];6139452 schrieb:
			
		

> an 12kg komme ich wohl nicht mal ansatzweise ran.... denke nicht mal an 15kg....
> Ich schätze mal das es so ca. 17kg sind  ........ aber bitte nicht steinigen wenn ich da total falsch liege!!! bin im "gewichtssektor" absolut nicht zuhause....



Ich biete mal 17.3kg
(mein AM hat 17.1 mit 2.5er Minions)


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2009)

@zaches:
haste da ne Fox 36 mit 160 mm drin???


----------



## zaches (20. Juli 2009)

@ dergute
nee, is ne braune 36 mit 110 bis 150 variabel in 3mm Schritten


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2009)

also 2005er?

wäre ne Option für mein FR


----------



## zaches (20. Juli 2009)

genau, eine 2005er, funktioniert super - und ich mag die Einstellung in 3mm Steps. Bei ebay sollte was zu finden sein.


----------



## jantje (23. Juli 2009)

Meiner seit 3 wochen. mit neue ausfallende, Gates carbon drive ready!!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Schönes Ding, aber spann mal die Kette nochn bissl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NumForte (23. Juli 2009)

sind dass die neue kabelbefestigung klemenn von Nicolai!?
ich bin letzte woche der gleiche Argon CC mit Rohloff gefahren, tolles Rahmen, aber Rohloff hat mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!


----------



## hellmachine (23. Juli 2009)

sieht nach den alten clips aus...



NumForte schrieb:


> sind dass die neue kabelbefestigung klemenn von Nicolai!?
> ich bin letzte woche der gleiche Argon CC mit Rohloff gefahren, tolles Rahmen, aber Rohloff hat mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2009)

schwarz rox


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. Juli 2009)

Das Argon is echt sexy...


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juli 2009)

Noch absolut RAW, mit "Schmauchspuren" vom schweißen...


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juli 2009)

yes!


----------



## t.h.o.m.a.s (24. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt noch mal bei Sonnenschein.
-




-




-
Sieht doch gleich etwas besser aus, oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juli 2009)

Leider nicht von mir aber die müssen hier rein. 
Drei Schönheiten vom BikeBauer


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2009)

Das blaue ist ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2009)

wie heisst die farbe von dem blauen genau?


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist die Teamlackierung.
Ich habe das gleiche Blau 






Lichtblau


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das ist die Teamlackierung.
> Ich habe das gleiche Blau
> 
> 
> ...



Geiler Hintergrund für ein Nicolai.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2009)

Jo das passt gut zum Thema Maschienenbau.

Ich mache Heute noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike es hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas geändert.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Juli 2009)

meins mal wieder,frisch geputzt,mit neuen Verschleissteilen,roten Lagerdeckeln und Chromdecals!(danke Rainer)


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2009)

sehr geiles FR 


Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2009)

Cooles Beike und vorallem Coole Bude 


Hier nochmal Maschienenbau 




















ebenfalls Schönheiten vom BikeBauer


----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2009)

das erste bild ist mächtig gut


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2009)

eine Katze auf nem Katzenbaum, wo gibt´s den so etwas??? 

.... schönes Bike, wie ist die LAckqualität des Lenker´s???

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>



wenn ich mir den Rahmen anschauen muss ich mich immer anfassen, unsittlich anfassen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> eine Katze auf nem Katzenbaum, wo gibt´s den so etwas???
> 
> .... schönes Bike, wie ist die LAckqualität des Lenker´s???
> 
> ...



normalerweisse liegen da zwei drauf aber der andre lag im Waschbecken!
die Lackqualli is nich so der Hit!Im Bereich des Vorbaus is schon gut was weggeplatzt und mann bringt leicht Kratzer rein!!ich fand ihn geil von der optik her,mal was anderes!aber da ich eh demnächst nen neuen Rahmen bekomm lass ich ihn einfach dran bis der alte rahmen weg is,dann kommt was neues her


----------



## szamarmadar (27. Juli 2009)

@JOHN-DOE: geht mir genauso....wer braucht da schon ne Frau
des is mein absolutes Traumradl....


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Maschienenbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Wie der Name schon sagt steht das Evo bei mir nach wie vor an erste Stelle *


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Juli 2009)

hier nochmal 2 fotos vom kleinen update,
neuer dämpfer (dhx4.0), neue kefü (e.13 lg1+), neuer lenker (holzfeller world cup)









jetzt funktioniert´s nicht nur blendend, es gefällt mir auch noch ebenso


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Juli 2009)

schick!


----------



## VKF78 (30. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. Juli 2009)

Darf ich eigentlich einen Hope Steuersatz im ION fahren? Wegen der Einpresstiefe meine ich?


----------



## Nicigirl (31. Juli 2009)

Nein !


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir heute ein neues Tourenbike zusammengebaut, Basis ist ein Nicolai Nonius CC Rahmen. Die Kombination von Nonius CC + DT Swiss XR Carbon ist 1A, was in einem total feinfühliges Verhalten der Schwinge resultiert. Der XR Carbon hat ein sehr feines Ansprechverhalten und wenn es steil den Berg hoch geht, dann wird eben auf Lockout gestellt (Gleiches geht auch bei der Gabel).






Das Bike bekommt noch einen UST-Laufradsatz. So wie es das Rad da steht, liegt das Gewicht bei knapp 12,5 kg.

Parts
-----
Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope 1 1/8" *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Ergon GC2-L
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz* (kommt noch Hope Schnellspanner *schwarz*)
Tretlager: Hope Hollowtech II *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-22, 175 mm Kurbellänge)
Pedale: NC-17 S-Pro
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: SRAM PG-990 Powerglide II red (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
Kettenstrebenschutz: XLC Neopren Carbonlook *schwarz*
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger 
Bremsen: Hayes El Camino, VR und HR 203 mm mit Kool Stop Compound Bremsbeläge
Laufrad VR: Marzocchi QR20 Plus Nabe + Sun Rims Single Track SL1 Felgen + Niro 2.0 silber
Laufrad HR: Shimano XT Nabe + Sun Rims Single Track SL1 Felgen + Niro 2.0 silber
Schlauch: Michelin AIR COMP LATEX C4 VR und HR
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT *blau*
Tachometer: Sigma BC 1600

*Ganz vergessen:* Ich habe die Unterseite vom Unterrohr, die Unterseite vom Tretlagergehäuse, die Rückseite des Sitzrohrs bis zur Schaltzugaufnahme und Teile der Schwinge mit einer sehr strapazierfähigen Folie von M3 beklebt. Die Folie hat sich schon bei meinem Freerider sehr bewährt und hat den schwarz eloxierten Rahmen gut geschützt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Juli 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich einen Hope Steuersatz im ION fahren? Wegen der Einpresstiefe meine ich?



STEUERSATZ EINPRESSTIEFE  Bei Nicolai Rahmen muss die Mindesteinpresstiefe des jeweiligen Modells eingehalten 
werden. Es kann sonst zu Ausweitungen des Steuerohrs oder zu einem Rahmenbruch führen. Wenn nicht 
anders angegeben beträgt die Mindesteinpresstiefe der unteren Schale  22 mm. Bei einem 1.5 oder einem Cone-Head 
Steuerrohr ist bei der unteren Lagerschale eine Mindesteinpresstiefe von 15 mm erforderlich


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2009)

@2Ge!st: schönes Bike aber bitte mach die BarEnds vom Rizer weg, das geht gar nicht


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @2Ge!st: schönes Bike aber bitte mach die BarEnds vom Rizer weg, das geht gar nicht


Die bleiben drauf, da die Griffe bei langen Touren merklich Ermüdungserscheinungen der Hände herabsetzt


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2009)

die neuen nonius sehn ja richtig gut aus!!!


----------



## waschi82 (31. Juli 2009)

nich mein ding..aber fährt bestimmt ganz gut...


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Juli 2009)

Hier ist noch etwas richtig geiles vom BikeBauer das ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2009)

@waschi82

Isch habe auch noch ein Freerider (siehe meine Fotos) aber an dem Bike ist nun mal nix von Nicolai dran


----------



## maik.k. (31. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411833

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245227


----------



## _maximus_ (31. Juli 2009)

2 Tage alt.


----------



## obim (1. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


>



Absolut meins! Danke fürs posten!
Ist das Größe M? 
Gehn da echt nur 2.3er rein? Nicht auch eventuell 2.35er Minions?
Wärst du so nett auch die Antriebsseite und sonst noch so rundherum zu fotografieren?
*hach*, wenn das Ding jetzt noch 3cm mehr Federweg, TRUAX & ISCG-HS hätt


----------



## haha (1. August 2009)

das arme m-pire.. könnt so schön sein mit guten reifen und nem hübscheren sattel. ion und nonius sind aber echt nette geschosse.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2009)

Hier mein Nonius von der anderen Seite. 
Macht echt Laune das Rad. Meins ist in L und wiegt ca. 13,9kg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (1. August 2009)

@obim

Danke, freu mich das dir mein Aufbau gefällt 

Der Rahmen ist Größe M. Unten im Bereich von Schwinge-Lager ist noch viel Platz, da würde auch locker ein 2,4er passen, aber bei den oberen Streben wird es eng. Ein 2.35er könnte grade so passen!

Ich mache heute oder morgen noch ein Paar Fotos rundherum auch Detail.

@MarcoFibr

Nice  *handgeb* 

/edit: In meinem Album sind jetzt noch ein Paar Bilder vom Bike.


----------



## anjalein (1. August 2009)

Wenn ich Geists Nonius anschaue, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das pizzatellergroße Bremsscheiben und ne Pike dram sind, aber nur so Pischireifen...
Ansonsten kann man einfach nur das Rahmendesign vom Nonius genießen! Simpel und schön!


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2009)

Wuerde am Nonius immer Albert empfehlen. 2,3 geht noch , aber 2,4 ging nicht mehr.
Wunder mich immer über den schluckfreudigen Hinterbau. Der ist echt Top.


----------



## Ge!st (1. August 2009)

anjalein schrieb:


> Wenn ich Geists Nonius anschaue, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das pizzatellergroße Bremsscheiben und ne Pike dram sind, aber nur so Pischireifen...


Ich fahre mit dem Bike meist Touren, das Einsatzspecktrum des Nonius CC, ist durch den Federweg von 100 bis 140 mm allerdings recht groß. Die 454 Pike Air U-Turn passt somit sehr gut zum Rahmen. Auch die Dimension der Bremscheiben V/H trägt dem Einsatzspektrum Rechnung. Die Racing Ralph sind zugeben nicht so ganz das Richtige, aber ich hatte den Laufradsatz + Reifen eben noch da. Wie ich oben ja geschrieben habe, bekommt das Bike noch einen UST-Laufradsatz, dann mit passenderer Bereifung.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. August 2009)

Trotz 300mm Federweg und Gewicht ohne Ende sehr gut für Bergauf geeignet 

Nicolai steht drauf und zumindest das Dekor kommt aus dem selben Werk wie die Nicolai-Decals:


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2009)

Und was soll das Ding hier


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2009)

Ich zeig auch mal was ich hab, auch wenn das Ion nicht meins ist  









Gruß Guru


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. August 2009)

ich find den Laden nur cool


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2009)

He Danke Johny


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. August 2009)

da kann ich mich john doe nur anschliesen!schick stylisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (2. August 2009)

Ich habe ganz vergessen, dass ich noch was zur M3 Scotchgard Folie schreiben wollte, aber ich denke, ihr schaut einfach mal hier vorbei. Vielleicht ist dies für den eine oder andern hier auch eine Überlegung wert!

Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe die M3 Scotchgard Folie seit ca. 3 Jahren bei meinem Freerider im Einsatz, der Rahmen ist nur schwarz eloxiert. Die Folie hat den Rahmen an empfindlichen Stellen wie z.B. der unteren Seite des Unterrohres gut geschützt, hochgeschleuderte Kiesel stellen für die sehr strapazierfähige Folie kein Problem dar. Wegen der guten Erfahrung habe ich die M3 Scotchgard Folie auch beim Nonius CC eingesetzt.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe die M3 Scotchgard Folie seit ca. 3 Jahren bei meinem Freerider im Einsatz, der Rahmen ist nur schwarz eloxiert. Die Folie hat den Rahmen an empfindlichen Stellen wie z.B. der unteren Seite des Unterrohres gut geschützt, hochgeschleuderte Kiesel stellen für die sehr strapazierfähige Folie kein Problem dar. Wegen der guten Erfahrung habe ich die M3 Scotchgard Folie auch beim Nonius CC eingesetzt.



Ich glaub mein Helius FR hat jetzt 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel - Bronze Elox

Auch ohne Folie sieht die Eloxierung noch fast neu aus


----------



## ins (2. August 2009)

@guru Ich glaube ich muss mal bei dir vorbeischauen und mir den Laden mal live anschauen  

Sieht echt Top aus


----------



## OldSchool (2. August 2009)

Ja, Guru top Schuppen. 

Ich hoffe es läuft alles so wie du dir das vorgestellt hast.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und was soll das Ding hier



... zur Auflockerung...



Wegen der Schutzfolie... mein Helius DH ist BJ 2002, schwarz eloxiert und hat ohne Schutzfolie nur einen Kratzer. Der entstand bei meinem höchst unfreiwilligen Frontflip am DH Bischofsmais. Leider war die Landebahn nicht gesäubert und mein Bike flog nach gut 10m Flug Gott sei Dank nur leicht an nen Stein der unter den Sträuchern neben der Strecke lag.

Meine Aussenbeschichtung war da nicht so gut denn ich hatte trotz Protektion einige Kratzer mehr die teils ganz heftig tief waren.


@ guru: Angenehmes Lichtdesign in Deinem Laden... könnte von mir sein


----------



## dadsi (3. August 2009)

Ich hab da mal nen update, Ziel -> tourenlastiger aufbauen:
Gabel AM SL1 ATA und leichterer LRS mit Mavic EN321. Lenker und Vorbau etwas filgraner...





Ist in diesem Trimm mit 16,6kg fast schon eine Rakete bergauf
Ist noch Potenzial, Kurbel, Pedal, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze.
Die alten Teile kommen dann zur Seite udn warten auf ein AFR

Jetzt verbinde ich das Bilchen noch mit einer Frage, die ich im tt ähnlich schon gestellt habe. 
Beachtet den SSP der VR-achse. Nur in dieser Stellung ist das VR spielfrei. 
Habe jetzt ein bischen rumgespielt und weiß jetzt folgendes:
Zum "einlegen" des VR in die Gabel mus diese ganz leicht auseinandergedrückt werden. 
Dreh ich den SSP ohne VR ein, dann kommt das Gewinde an den Anschlag, so dass der SSP nach hinten, leicht nach unten  zeigt, das wäre ja i.O.
Aber mit VR geht da gar nix ( 3 versch. probiert !) 
? Abdrehen der Achsen?
Sonst noch ein Tipp aus der Schrauberfraktion?

THX


----------



## WODAN (3. August 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> ####
> 
> Jetzt verbinde ich das Bilchen noch mit einer Frage, die ich im tt ähnlich schon gestellt habe.
> Beachtet den SSP der VR-achse. Nur in dieser Stellung ist das VR spielfrei.
> ...



Hatte ich bei meiner Pike auch mal.
Du mußt die Schnellspannachse, die mit einer Tonnenmutter im Aluhebel eingeschraubt ist, ausbauen. Tonnenmutter aus dem Aluhebel raus, dann den Aluhebel um 180° gedreht wieder einbauen, fertig.


----------



## dadsi (3. August 2009)

Kaum macht man's richtig, schon funktionierts
Ist wohl zwar ne andere Achse, als die pike, aber der Schnellspannhaken ließ sich um 180° drehen: MANN bin ich DOOF, manchmal, selten, oft nie ist man ja so blind.
Was würden wir Universaldilettanten nur ohne Forum machen

Werde die Einstellung gleich mal am Lago Maggiore testen.
CU


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. August 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal nen update, Ziel -> tourenlastiger aufbauen:
> Gabel AM SL1 ATA und leichterer LRS mit Mavic EN321. Lenker und Vorbau etwas filgraner...
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast Du die Rubber Queen in den Hinterbau gebracht ?
Bei meinem FR wird das mit diesem Reifen schon recht eng.

Fahre die RQ deshalb nur am VR. Da ist er aber net schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... zur Auflockerung..
> 
> 
> @ guru: Angenehmes Lichtdesign in Deinem Laden... könnte von mir sein



Wenn ich den Laden abfackeln will, melde ich mich 

Danke an alle 


Gruß Guru.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Laden abfackeln will, melde ich mich
> 
> Danke an alle
> 
> ...




Hehe, ne... viel zu schade!!!

Ich mach doch neben der Pyrotechnik hauptsächlich Tontechnik, Lichtdesign und Medientechnik....


----------



## dadsi (4. August 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Rubber Queen in den Hinterbau gebracht ?
> Bei meinem FR wird das mit diesem Reifen schon recht eng.
> 
> Fahre die RQ deshalb nur am VR. Da ist er aber net schlecht



Reifen auf die Felge, aufpumpen und LR in den Hinterbau
Seit 2007 ist das null Problem mit der RQ, wie es mit älteren BJ aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Reifen auf die Felge, aufpumpen und LR in den Hinterbau
> Seit 2007 ist das null Problem mit der RQ, wie es mit älteren BJ aussieht, keine Ahnung.



Mein Helius FR ist Modell 2003 oder 2004 

Da sind 2.4er Nobby Nic´s drauf und die haben noch mächtig Platz,
soviel breiter kann doch der RQ nicht sein.


----------



## c_w (4. August 2009)

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Schwalbe etwas schmaler sind, bei gleicher angegebenen Breite. Die RQ ist schon ein wuchtiges Ding. Aber haengt ja eh auch von der Felge ab...


----------



## dadsi (4. August 2009)

Folgende Felgen-Reifen-Kombis passen bei FRs >=2007

Rodi DH innen glaube ich 32, oder 34mm 
Mavic 321 (von 2005) innen 32mm
Mavic EN321 innen 29mm
RQ 2.4 
Rainking 2.5 
Kaiser 2.5

Alles schon gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Folgende Felgen-Reifen-Kombis passen bei FRs >=2007
> 
> Rodi DH innen glaube ich 32, oder 34mm
> Mavic 321 (von 2005) innen 32mm
> ...



Die Mavic Felgen haben aber doch 21 mm Innenbreite wie die Typenbezeichnung es schon verrät. EN3*21*.


----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

guten abend die damen und moin die herren.

bin zwar neu hier ABER:

beim überfliegen dieses 7jährigen fred´s viel mier auf, daß mit "zeigt her, was ihr habt" es nicht mehr weit her ist, oda?1?

daher zur abwechslung, neben all den auch notwendigen technischen auseinandersetzungen, einfach mal was relativ altes (zumindest dem baujahr nach)



ps.: NEHMT TEIL AM PREISAUSSCHREIBEN: BASS DH ODER VIRUS?


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2009)

soviel zum Thema des Threads...

an wie vielen Stellen willst du denn noch Fragen?

ein paar Bildle und dann der wirkliche Inhalt deines Beitrags.

Vielleicht wirst du einfach mal warten, bis Kalle und Konsorten dein Rad in Echtigkeit sehen. Vom vielen Fragen wird dein Wunsch nach einem Virus nicht realer...


----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> soviel zum Thema des Threads...
> 
> an wie vielen Stellen willst du denn noch Fragen?
> 
> ...



... what? wer bist du denn?

locker bleiben!


----------



## wosch (7. August 2009)

mylow schrieb:


> guten abend die damen und moin die herren.
> 
> bin zwar neu hier ABER:
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike. Mit Dreck unterm Rohr, so wie es sich gehört.
Wurde auch mal Zeit!


----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

wosch schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Mit Dreck unterm Rohr, so wie es sich gehört.
> Wurde auch mal Zeit!



moin wosch.
danke und danke auch zu deinem kommentar bzgl des drecks - wird ja auch benutzt und dafür wurde es doch gemacht.
grob entkeimen müßt ich es aber mal wieder (der schlamm ist noch aus saalbach - ouch)

mfg


----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

... und geschaft hab ich auch was.

geputzt nicht aber photographiert.

hier mehr:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20375

mfg


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. August 2009)

so...da ich mein schwarzes fr verkauft hab und ich aber noch bis September warten muss bis der neue Rahmen kommt,hat mir´n Kumpel sein etwas älteren Helius DH-Rahmen geliehn!
mein Übergangsradl,sozusagen...


----------



## haha (7. August 2009)

sei so gut, und poste noch ein detailierteres bild vom DH, das schaut in der ferne sehr gut aus


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. August 2009)

für haha:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. August 2009)

geil
es
teil


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2009)

Die Polierte Gabel ist der Hammer


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. August 2009)

Ihr steht auf Grün ? dann wartet noch 5 Tage


----------



## haha (8. August 2009)

ein hammer gerät, ich finds besser als dein altes.. der helius dh ist für mich eh der schönste nicolai rahmen. die kombi aus den dicken kettestreben mit den dünnen druckstreben und dem weit vorne sitzenden umlenkhebeln, hammer. nicht zu vergessen das dicke tandemunterrohr. wenn dus loswerden willst, geb bescheid
gehört zu den schönsten rädern hier


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. August 2009)

der Rahmen gehört ja nicht mir,den hab ich nur leihweise damit ich radeltechnisch nicht auf dem Trockenen sitz !wird aber mitte September verkauft,für 550 incl. manitou metel gehört er dir


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Trotz 300mm Federweg und Gewicht ohne Ende sehr gut für Bergauf geeignet
> 
> Nicolai steht drauf und zumindest das Dekor kommt aus dem selben Werk wie die Nicolai-Decals:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2009)

Fehlen nurnoch Dämpferbuchsen fürn Vivid und das untere Lager und Deckel des Fett Sets

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, habe ja eine Händlerrechung, aber keine Servicekarte, da ich ihn von privat gekauft habe. Brauch ich die Servicekarte dringend oder reicht die Händlerrechung?


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2009)

was für ein geiles ION

ihr mit euren toll-farbigen Rahmen

hatte eigentlich schon dem Lack adieu gesagt

aber bei solch netten Farben kommt man schon ins Grübeln...

verdammt...verdammt...verdammt

;-)

Was für ein grau ist das?
Ich würde aber die Kleber von Ober- und Unterrohr entfernen.
Dann wäre es für mich perfekt.


----------



## WODAN (8. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Fehlen nurnoch Dämpferbuchsen fürn Vivid und das untere Lager und Deckel des Fett Sets
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, habe ja eine Händlerrechung, aber keine Servicekarte, da ich ihn von privat gekauft habe. Brauch ich die Servicekarte dringend oder reicht die Händlerrechung?



Ist das Ion bei ebay gekauft worden?
Ich hatte auch mitgeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was für ein grau ist das?
> Ich würde aber die Kleber von Ober- und Unterrohr entfernen.
> Dann wäre es für mich perfekt.



Das ist Aircraft Grey
Da würde farblich ja perfekt eine Fox 40 reinpassen



WODAN schrieb:


> Ist das Ion bei ebay gekauft worden?
> Ich hatte auch mitgeboten



Dann hab ich dich überboten


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2009)

omg, another f******** white bike 

Mir gefällt's immer noch. Gibt so einen schönen Kontrast zu den rot eloxierten Parts.
Laufräder werden ggf. noch getauscht, weiß nicht, ob denen der Einsatzzweck der letzten paar Wochen sooo gut bekommt. 

Ansonsten: wirklich Spitzenmaterial am Start hier, besonders das Ion in aircraft grey. Tolle Farbe 

Weiter so

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2009)

Anderer Sattel und das Teil ist 1a


----------



## User85319 (8. August 2009)

Jo den Sattel find ich auch too much.
Noch gegen nen schwarzen tauschen, dann wärs noch schicker.

Trotzdem hammer Gerät


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. August 2009)

Ich find den net so schlimm, ausserdem war es bestimmt ein riesen Ding den erstmal in der Farbkombi so zu finden.  WTB Pure V, oder?


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2009)

Erstmal danke,

Sattel (WTB Vigo Team) ist halt: Form follows Function (passe musser!). Liegt hier auch noch in schwarz mit weißen Applikationen und ebenfalls roten Ecken. Hat mir aber nicht so gefallen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. August 2009)

wieder schöne Sachen auf der Seite


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2009)

echt schönes AM mit den roten Teilen 

Bekommt man eigentlich den Triggerhebel in rot auch einzeln zu kaufen???


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> echt schönes AM mit den roten Teilen
> 
> Bekommt man eigentlich den Triggerhebel in rot auch einzeln zu kaufen???



Abmontieren an Lars Schramm schicken und sich für wenig Geld über neue Hebel freuen


----------



## Harvester (8. August 2009)

wenn jetzt noch der Fox-Schwanz rot wäre......


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> wenn jetzt noch der Fox-Schwanz rot wäre......



Hör mir bloß auf...
Am Anfang hielt selbst ich das für too much. Inzwischen denke ich wirklich ernsthaft drüber nach . Schaun mer mal.....

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## zuspät (8. August 2009)

hammer. die letzten bikes sind geil 
und des graue ion is zum verlieben.


----------



## dadsi (8. August 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die Mavic Felgen haben aber doch 21 mm Innenbreite wie die Typenbezeichnung es schon verrät. EN3*21*.



Die D321 und EN321 haben völlig unterschiedliche Innenbreiten
Wenn's mir wichtig erscheint werd ich dann doch die Schieblehere bemühen, weil mit einem Meter wirds ja noch ungenauer, als die Herstellerangaben


----------



## superXcruiser (8. August 2009)

Hallo

mir wäre das ganze Rot zuviel bling bling. Nicolai steht für Maschinenbau und so sind die Rahmen auch klar gezeichnet. Deshalb sollte man meiner Meinung nach den Farbeimer nicht so stark bemühen.
Aber jedem Tierchen sein.......

Bis denn
sXc


----------



## flyingscot (8. August 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Die D321 und EN321 haben völlig unterschiedliche Innenbreiten
> Wenn's mir wichtig erscheint werd ich dann doch die Schieblehere bemühen, weil mit einem Meter wirds ja noch ungenauer, als die Herstellerangaben



Die D321 ist ja auch eine alte Mavic-Bezeichnung, die neue für dieselbe Felge ist EX729 und da ist die 29 die Maulweite in mm.


----------



## OldSchool (8. August 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die D321 ist ja auch eine alte Mavic-Bezeichnung, die neue für dieselbe Felge ist EX729 und da ist die 29 die Maulweite in mm.



Ah, das wusste ich nicht! Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (9. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, habe ja eine Händlerrechung, aber keine Servicekarte, da ich ihn von privat gekauft habe. Brauch ich die Servicekarte dringend oder reicht die Händlerrechung?



Wie ich sehe ist noch der Alte Umlenkhebel dran, der Vorbesitzer müsste eigentlich noch den Neuen haben...ausser er hat nicht mitbekommen das man Bei -N- einen Neuen Kostenlos bekommt. Dann einfach bei -N- Nachfragen ob du einen Hebel bekommst

Garantie: Ab 2009 braucht man nur noch die orginale Händlerrechnung, dann geht alles klar. Aber wie sich das nu mit den älteren Modellen verhält,wie deins, kein Plan.


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. August 2009)

superXcruiser schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mir wäre das ganze Rot zuviel bling bling. Nicolai steht für Maschinenbau und so sind die Rahmen auch klar gezeichnet. Deshalb sollte man meiner Meinung nach den Farbeimer nicht so stark bemühen.
> Aber jedem Tierchen sein.......
> ...



Hallo sXc,

nett von dir zu hören.

Jaja, ich als Farbfetischist bin ja immer froh, wenn Nicolai mir solche Möglichkeiten mit Extra Love und freier Farbpalette ermöglicht. Da greif ich doch gerne ins BlingBling-Kästchen. 
Du verfolgst ja laut deinem Posting (oder wolltest du mir vielleicht was ganz anderes damit sagen??) eher so die absolut cleane straighte Maschinenbau-Variante ohne allen Schnickschnack und vor allem ohne den großen Farbeimer. 
Du würdest dir ja auch beispielsweise niemals ein Argon FR in pastellblau mit weiß-silbernen Schattendecals bestellen wollen, eine weiße Gabel da rein bauen, und vor allem niiieeeeemals ein Riesendrama machen, weil es bei Nicolai keine Verzierungsfräsungen im Steuerrohr- und im Sattelrohrgusset gibt.

Aber wie du schon sagtest: Jedem Tierchen sein ..... 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. August 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe ist noch der Alte Umlenkhebel dran, der Vorbesitzer müsste eigentlich noch den Neuen haben...ausser er hat nicht mitbekommen das man Bei -N- einen Neuen Kostenlos bekommt. Dann einfach bei -N- Nachfragen ob du einen Hebel bekommst
> 
> Garantie: Ab 2009 braucht man nur noch die orginale Händlerrechnung, dann geht alles klar. Aber wie sich das nu mit den älteren Modellen verhält,wie deins, kein Plan.



Ja, der neue Umlenkhebel liegt beim Händler, ich ruf da morgen an!
Der wird bestimmt auch noch die Servicekarte da haben.

Wie leicht lässt sich der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bei euch eigentlich bewegen. Ich muss schon ein bisschen Kraft aufwenden um das Din zu bewegen. Bei meinem alten Rahmen ist der beim anticken ja schon hin und her gegangen.
Sind die Lager zu fest angezogen oder ist das normal.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2009)

sehr geiles AM  Iset deins Siggi?


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sehr geiles AM  Iset deins Siggi?



Jawoll ja ! 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MaW:) (9. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wie leicht lässt sich der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bei euch eigentlich bewegen. Ich muss schon ein bisschen Kraft aufwenden um das Din zu bewegen. Bei meinem alten Rahmen ist der beim anticken ja schon hin und her gegangen.
> Sind die Lager zu fest angezogen oder ist das normal.



Geht ganz leicht zu bewegen, ok ist ja noch nicht so oft bewegt worden

Einfach mal die Lager neu Fetten( nicht mit fett sparen, drückts raus) und dann alles wieda mit Gefühl zusammbasteln.(hatte das Theme erst durch)
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/14-Lagervorspanneinheit_bearingpreloaddevice_09.pdf
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2009)

das sich der hinterbau nicht ohne leichten kraftaufwand bewegt ist normal. ist bei den helius-modell genauso. also alles schick.


----------



## superXcruiser (9. August 2009)

Hallo mein lieber bike it easy,

es freut mich, dich zu erheitern, aber diesen Post scheinst du auch nicht verstanden zu haben, egal von wem dieses Rad wäre, ich hätte diese Meinung dazu.
Ich habe kein Interesse jemanden mit Schmutz zu bewerfen, oder zu beleidigen. Mir gefällt einfach nicht diese grelle Kombination mit soviel weiß und rot. Sicherlich ist das Rad konsequent aufeinander abgestimmt, aber nochmal, mir gefällt es nicht.

Jetzt zu den Zusatzinformationen die du hier ins Netz setzt, finde ich irgendwie nicht sauber, und noch bevor du das Rad gesehen hasst, bildest du dir eine Meinung, auch irgendwie komisch.
Möchte und werde dazu aber nicht weiter Stellung beziehen.

Nur eins noch, da wir uns scheinbar immer falsch verstehen, werde ich in Zukunft keinerlei Posts mehr von dir beantworten.


Geneigtes Forum

Da ich bisher noch nicht hier aktiv mitgeschrieben habe, möchte ich es eigentlich in Zukunft ändern, denn Rahmen der Firma Nicolai interessieren mich sehr und wenn ich sehe, danke Rainer, was mit einem solchen Bike geht, bin ich schon sehr beeindruckt. Ich befinde mich  leider gerade im Stadium das Vorderrad 20cm in der Luft zu halten. 

Da mich aber die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten der Firma Nicolai sehr ansprechen, konnte ich nicht anders und musste ein Helius FR haben.
Ein für mich sehr angagierter Händler in Hessen, hatte mir im Januar ein rundes Paket angeboten, dem ich gern nachkam.

Jetzt kommt noch ein Argon FR dazu, ich hätte gern ein paar nette Gussets dazu gehabt, aber aus vielerlei Hinsicht war es nicht möglich. Bilder kommen demnächst, wenn ich beide Räder beisammen habe.

So, dass war es schon

bis denn
sXc


----------



## WODAN (10. August 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> ####
> 
> omg, another f******** white bike
> 
> ...



Wow, konsequent durchgezogen! 

Ich bleibe irgendwie immer bei schwarz hängen, da ich so die Teile unter den Bike austauschen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. August 2009)

@ Bike it Easy schönes Bike, erinnert mich an Erbeeren mit Sahne


----------



## kitor (10. August 2009)

ich finde es zu auffällig und zu beifallheischend. Sieht aus wie ein beliebiges Liteville oder radon. Da tritt der qualitativ hochwertige Eindruck der Nicolai-Produkte sofort in den Hintergrund.


----------



## dadsi (14. August 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die Mavic Felgen haben aber doch 21 mm Innenbreite wie die Typenbezeichnung es schon verrät. EN3*21*.



Ist zwar schon uralt, aber wen's interessiert:
So jetzt mal nachgemessen und diverses überprüft:
Mavic D321 innen 29,5mm
Mavic EN321 innen 21mm
also wie man sieht steht die 21 eindeutig für die Innenbreite


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6210800][/quote]


Dankeschön, wenigstens einer der über den Tellerrand rausguckt.


@ nils: Warum machst Du ins Ion ein Fett Set? Ich finde den Steuersatz klobig und schwer, ein Reset macht sich gleich viel besser.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. August 2009)

weniger labern, mehr Bilder zeigen 

update:


----------



## MaW:) (17. August 2009)

Wie immer Top

Bei mir kommt auch bald wieda ein kleines Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2009)

Mir wär´s nen Tick zu bunt, aber ist ja Geschmackssache. Züge noch nen bißchen lang? Kettenführung ist nice


----------



## haha (17. August 2009)

schönes ufo.. sehr gute bremsenwahl.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ nils: Warum machst Du ins Ion ein Fett Set? Ich finde den Steuersatz klobig und schwer, ein Reset macht sich gleich viel besser.



Naja, er war im Rahmen drin und ich muss sparen. Später kommt bestimmt was anderes.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Buchsen ich fürs ION brauche? Würde gerne die hier kaufen, nur weiß ich nicht die Größe, da die Dämpfereinbaubreite mit 20mm und 22mm angegeben ist. Oder kann ich dann nur an einer Seite diese Buchsen benutzen und an der anderen die zum reinschlagen, wie von FOX?


----------



## ins (18. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder meins 





Neu sind Avid Code, SLR, Hone und XT Kassette. Gewicht irgendwas um die 18kg


----------



## haha (18. August 2009)

sehr geil, gibts nichts auszusetzen


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2009)

ufff... schickes st!


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

Helius RC
Helius AC 
Argon FR
Helius FR, Hammerschmidt 160 FW Luft
Helius FR, Coil hinten ,180 FW 66 Ata 1.5 vorne


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2009)

aldaaa  Dich hätt ich gern als Kunden


----------



## WODAN (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Helius RC
> Helius AC
> Argon FR
> Helius FR Hammerschmidt 160 FW Luft
> Helius FR 180 FW Coil hinten 66 Ata 1.5 vorne



Nur interessehalber: selbst zusammengeschraubt?


----------



## kingmatthi (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Helius RC
> Helius AC
> Argon FR
> Helius FR Hammerschmidt 160 FW Luft
> Helius FR 180 FW Coil hinten 66 Ata 1.5 vorne




Magst Du mich bitte adoptieren? oder hast Du ne hübsche Tochter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nur interessehalber: selbst zusammengeschraubt?


 bis auf das Einpressen der STeuersätze, da ich hierfür kein Werkzeug habe ja


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. August 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schlicht und schön!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Helius RC
> Helius AC
> Argon FR
> Helius FR, Hammerschmidt 160 FW Luft
> Helius FR, Coil hinten ,180 FW 66 Ata 1.5 vorne



Meine Fresse 

Alles deine Bikes ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2009)

Wüsste ich garnich, zumindest bei den FR´s, mit welchen Rad ich losreite!? Entscheidung bei mir zwischen Helius ST und FR (endurolike) ist da noch einfach...


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

sorry die bilder sind eher schlecht aber so sieht man doch ein wenig von meinen fünf nics


----------



## haha (20. August 2009)

uiuiui, allesamt sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> uiuiui, allesamt sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut


 

danke f.d.Blumen


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wüsste ich garnich, zumindest bei den FR´s, mit welchen Rad ich losreite!? Entscheidung bei mir zwischen Helius ST und FR (endurolike) ist da noch einfach...


 

Momentan ist das rote mein Liebling, die Hammerschmidt ist ja soogeil


----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2009)

funzt die 2step lyrik ohne probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> funzt die 2step lyrik ohne probleme?


 

null probleme und super abzustimmen, ich war auch skeptisch aber der Preis war super und da hab ichs probiert, - find die gleichwertig zur 36 was die Performance und Steifigkeit angeht und das 2 Step funzt super.


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2009)

Dir "fehlt" eindeutig noch das AFR in deiner Sammlung


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. August 2009)

ich würde sagen es fehlt ein UFO oder ein ION... wozu 5 bikes mit so eng aneinenander liegendem einsatzbereich?!

schön sind se aber auf alle fälle!


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es fehlt ein UFO oder ein ION... wozu 5 bikes mit so eng aneinenander liegendem einsatzbereich?!
> 
> schön sind se aber auf alle fälle!


 
Meine Rede!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es fehlt ein UFO oder ein ION... wozu 5 bikes mit so eng aneinenander liegendem einsatzbereich?!
> 
> schön sind se aber auf alle fälle!



Dachte ich mir auch schon.

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde das bei mir etwa so aussehen:

Helius AFR - für Spaß im Bikepark
Helius AM - als Tourer der auch mal "was ab kann"
Argon ROCC - halt schnell und leicht


----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2009)

neben meinem fr würde sich auch noch ein helius rc gut machen rennmaschine für ausdauer und abreagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es fehlt ein UFO oder ein ION... wozu 5 bikes mit so eng aneinenander liegendem einsatzbereich?!
> 
> schön sind se aber auf alle fälle!


 
Ion - nächstes Jahr 

Rc 120 FW
Ac 140 FW optional 150
Argon FR Hardtail custom verstärkt in Steuerrohr für 160 Fw 
FR 160 mit Hammerschmidt S Rahmen
FR 180 laufruhigerer M Rahmen 


find das schon stimmig


----------



## corfrimor (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


>



Geile Bikes. Was ist denn das für 'ne Fox im RC?


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Geile Bikes. Was ist denn das für 'ne Fox im RC?


 F120 RLc sonderfarbe mattschwarz


----------



## waschi82 (20. August 2009)

hmm alle lecker!


----------



## corfrimor (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> F120 RLc sonderfarbe mattschwarz



Cool, wo kriegt man die Sonderlackierung? Toxoholics? Meine Frau will in ihrem RC nämlich auch 'ne 120er Fox verbauen, aber eben nicht in weiß.


----------



## fuzzball (20. August 2009)

@frankweber: ein Traum dein Fuhrpark, wobei mir persönlich das schwarze FR am besten gefällt, da kommt der Schweißporno einfach am besten zur Geltung.

@corfrimor: die lackieren die Gabel auch in z.B. Pink (Freundin)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ion - nächstes Jahr
> 
> Rc 120 FW
> Ac 140 FW optional 150
> ...



will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber irgendwie kannste mit jedem bike alles fahren, was du mit jedem anderen fast genauso gut fahren könntest (außer mit dem hardtail vielleicht). und das hardtail dann für 160mm vorne auszulegen...da erschliesst sich mir kaum der sinn. da wäre doch n race hardtail mit 80mm vorne ne logischere konsequenz.

aber jedem das seine. mir reichen die 230mm hinten  hab ja auch nur ein nicolai.

gruß rainer


----------



## corfrimor (21. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @corfrimor: die lackieren die Gabel auch in z.B. Pink (Freundin)



Danke, gut zu wissen


----------



## abbath (21. August 2009)

@frankweber Coole Sammlung! 

@all Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch mal -unter anderem - zwei fast identische Rennräder, gleicher Rahmen, eins mit Campa eins mit Shimano, gehabt - und das hatte nix mit Trainings- oder Ersatzrad etc. zu tun. Manchmal schraubt man sich einfach was zusammen weil es geht und man Spaß dran hat. Das mit der Qual der Wahl vor der Ausfahrt stimmt allerdings...


----------



## frankweber (21. August 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> @frankweber Coole Sammlung!
> 
> @all Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch mal -unter anderem - zwei fast identische Rennräder, gleicher Rahmen, eins mit Campa eins mit Shimano, gehabt - und das hatte nix mit Trainings- oder Ersatzrad etc. zu tun. Manchmal schraubt man sich einfach was zusammen weil es geht und man Spaß dran hat. Das mit der Qual der Wahl vor der Ausfahrt stimmt allerdings...


 
Naja mancher fährt halt auch mit 230 Federweg hinten einen Marathon oder Alpencross und findet es wunderbar.
Für den, der es unbedingt wissen will
Argon FR ist für Gabeln bis 150 konstruiert, ich hatte eine Fox 36 bevor ich den Rahmen bestellt habe zu Hause umherliegen und dann angefragt, ob die auch im Argon FR gefahren werden kann, da sie um 5mm die Einbauhöhe übertriftt.
Damals hat man mir unter der Voraussetzung, das Steuerrohr (1.5) zu verstärken eingewilligt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (21. August 2009)

Sehn meine vertrockneten Augen da tatsächlich ein Paar sündhaft teure Reset Pedale (Workshoppreis 349 Euro)?


----------



## Helius-FR (21. August 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Sehn meine vertrockneten Augen da tatsächlich ein Paar sündhaft teure Reset Pedale (Workshoppreis 349 Euro)?



Schaut so aus.

Aber wer so viele Nicolais hat bei dem spielt Geld wohl nich soooo die Rolle.


----------



## haha (21. August 2009)

sieht eher nach der 499 euro titanversion aus..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. August 2009)

und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die nicht nur an einem seiner -N-`s


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

Ganz schön lutsig, wenn allein schon die Pedale so viel kosten, wie 3 Baumarkträder zusammen...


----------



## waschi82 (21. August 2009)

also das ist schon luxus....


----------



## 525Rainer (21. August 2009)

made in germany!
wenn ich nicht so ein pedalverschleisser wäre, hätt ich die auch.


----------



## superXcruiser (21. August 2009)

dieses grün mit rot sieht suuuper aus. Dazu diese Pedale, einfach perfekt. Ich hoffe mein Fuhrpark wird auch mal so geil.

Bis denn
sXc


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2009)

@frankweber : ..boaahhh , das grüne tät´ich sofort nehmen - auch ohne die passenden , sündhaft teuren pedale .... ein echt geiles teil !!!!!


p.s. suche eine pike - techn. o.k. - gern mit ein paar kratzern ...jemand noch was im angebot ??? preis : 180 .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (21. August 2009)

@frankweber
 meine hochachtung vor diesem fuhrpark und dem sinn/ auge für stimmige aufbauten.
wäre nie darauf gekommen, dass grün und rot so  aussieht


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. August 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

Ich werf mal die Frage in den Raum:

Warum sehen Deine 5 Nicolais alle so unbenutzt aus?


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. August 2009)

vielleicht weil er seine dinger pflegt?!


----------



## Helius-FR (21. August 2009)

Eben.
Sowas Verhurt man einfach nicht.


----------



## waschi82 (21. August 2009)

@steinmetz: ist das ein Helius ST?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (21. August 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @frankweber : ..boaahhh , das grüne tät´ich sofort nehmen - auch ohne die passenden , sündhaft teuren pedale .... ein echt geiles teil !!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s. suche eine pike - techn. o.k. - gern mit ein paar kratzern ...jemand noch was im angebot ??? preis : 180 .......


 

hätte ne mattschwarze u turn mit maxle anzubieten, ich mess Dir mal die Gabelschaftlänge nach; schick mir mal die Tage eine p.n.

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (21. August 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> vielleicht weil er seine dinger pflegt?!


 

Richtige Pflege trägt zum Werterhalt bei und macht Spaß , (wenn man nicht alle Räder auf einmal putzt)


----------



## frankweber (21. August 2009)

top ST vom Steinmetz


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. August 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> @steinmetz: ist das ein Helius ST?



Erraten!!!


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2009)

Schönes Bike, Steinmetz. Ein short cage Schaltwerk wäre noch was.


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

meinZ mal wieder....
Kleine Veränderungen nur....


----------



## frankweber (22. August 2009)

Sehr feines Teilund wie es sich gehört auch extra fein geputzt fürs Foto


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, Steinmetz. Ein short cage Schaltwerk wäre noch was.



isn xt short cage!!! sieht etwas lang aus, stimmt!!! vielleicht kommt irgendwann n  saint dran!

ich frag mich nur, warum die kiste so schwer is.... mit diesen reifen 17,6 kg.... entweder die waage spinnt, oder der TIM hat wirklich ne tonne öl in die gabel gekippt. ;-)


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Sehr feines Teilund wie es sich gehört auch extra fein geputzt fürs Foto




Danke!

....die bikes werden eigentlich nach jedem Ritt geputzt.

Kompliment geht aber sofort zurück. Hast da eine sehr nette Sammlung. 

Und wenn dann noch das ION kommt


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> schwer .... 17,6 kg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (22. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



für mich schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2009)

Ich wär froh, wenn meines 17,5kg leicht wäre...


----------



## ins (22. August 2009)

@Peter Würde eine schwarze Kurbel verbauen und die Gabel noch lackieren. Dann noch den RR Mantel runter und es ist Top


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2009)

Mein FR mit ein paar Updates


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2009)

Hier ein ganz aktuelles von gestern aus Portes du Soleil






mit Rase Sattelstütze


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. August 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2009)

Nici dein bike ist TOP  
aber bitte die sattelneigung etwas verstellen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2009)

danke,

Wenn der Sattel ganz draussen ist zu Bergauf fahren passt es


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. August 2009)

Hast Du zwei Adapter an der Hinterradbremse? Ansonsten super hübsches Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2009)

Ich habe hinten eine 220mm Disc montiert und der orginal Adappter ist sehr sehr teuer. Darum original 200mm Adappter und ein zusatz von Hope ( +20mm Durchmesser ). 
Ich habe die Disc montiert damit ich eine bessere Wärmeableitung habe und auf den langen Abfahrten auch mal schleifen lassen kann. 
Funzt richtig gut.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2009)

Es ist vollbracht, sozusagen die finale Ausbaustufe ist erreicht. Als Griffe habe ich zurzeit die Syntace Moto drauf (vor langen Touren werden ich einfach die Ergons draufschrauben, ist ja nur eine Sachen von wenigen Minuten).

Bremse ist nun die Hope Tech X2 mit V/H 183er Scheiben. Die Tech X2 macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck und geht trotz Einbremsphase schon richtig gut zur Sache und wird mit jedem Kilometer besser.

Das Bike geht verdammt gut und das auch wenn es härter zur Sache geht, hier spielt der mögliche 140 mm Federweg vorne und hinten seine Stärken aus, da kommt schon ein bisschen Freeridefeeling auf 











Teileliste
Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC 
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto (Ergon GC2-L)
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz*
Tretlager: Hope Hollowtech II *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-22, 175 mm Kurbellänge)
Pedale: NC-17 S-Pro + Pedalhaken
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
Kettenstrebenschutz: XLC Neopren Carbonlook
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
Bremsen: Hope Tech X2, FR und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic XM 819 UST Felge + Sapim Race Speichen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25 UST + Pannen-Reparaturflüssigkeit
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT *blau*
Tachometer: Sigma BC 1600


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. August 2009)

sehr schön, gefällt mir richtig gut.
Wie leicht ist es denn ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. August 2009)

Die Pedalhaken sind ein Witz, oder ?
Gewicht ? ca. 13,5-14,00kg ?


----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Pedalhaken sind ein Witz, oder ?



Ich hab auch grad 2 mal geguckt und mir gedacht "sowas gibt´s noch"


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2009)

Da ich meiner Hängewaage nicht vertrauen kann, muss erst wieder eine geeichte Digitalwaage ausleihen um das genaue Gewicht zu ermittlen, sollte aber unter 12,67 kg liegen!

Die Pedalhaken sind kein Witz. Ich fahre keine Klickpedale mehr. Unter normalen Umständen funktionieren die Teile zuverlässig, wenn aber die Schuhe und/oder die Pedale richtig eingesaut sind, dann kann es passieren, das die Klickies nicht mehr auslösen. Genau das ist mir 2mal passiert. Die eine Situation ging verhältnismäßig glimpflich aus, aber die andere Situation endete in einem heftigen Sturz mit üblen Verletzungen. 

Die NC-17 S-Pro Pedale mit Pedalhaken gewährleisten eine gute Position auf dem Pedal und die Pedale wiegen nur 257 g, druch die Pedalhaken kommen noch ein Paar Gramm dazu. Wichtige: Ich bekommen in jeder Situation die Füße von den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe hinten eine 220mm Disc montiert und der orginal Adappter ist sehr sehr teuer. Darum original 200mm Adappter und ein zusatz von Hope ( +20mm Durchmesser ).
> Ich habe die Disc montiert damit ich eine bessere Wärmeableitung habe und auf den langen Abfahrten auch mal schleifen lassen kann.
> Funzt richtig gut.



Hintern ne größere Scheibe als Vorn 

Is 220 mm Hinten nicht was Dick aufgetragen


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. August 2009)

Nochmal: Die große Disc Hi. ist nicht wegen der Bremsleistung, da hat die TheOne mehr als genug sondern wegen der wärme. 

Es gibt nun mal Abfahrten wo es ohne schleifen nicht geht und da ich mit Ausrüstung zarte 120kg wiege ist das angebracht.

Wir hatten vorgestern 8km Abfahrt am Stück und das ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die große Disc Hi. ist nicht wegen der Bremsleistung, da hat die TheOne mehr als genug sondern wegen der wärme.
> 
> Es gibt nun mal Abfahrten wo es ohne schleifen nicht geht und da ich mit Ausrüstung zarte 120kg wiege ist das angebracht.
> 
> Wir hatten vorgestern 8km Abfahrt am Stück und das ging ohne Probleme.



Ok. Ich sehe Hinten eine durch Hitze Gefärbte Bremsscheibe, vorn sieht aus wie Neu.

Bremst du nur vorn ? 

Nur Spaß. Du wirst schon wissen was du brauchst.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2009)

Eine 220er Scheibe hinten ist ungewöhnlich, aber jeder muss für sich herausfinden was zum Einsatzbereich am besten passt.

Mir gefällt Kunstfliegers Bike richtig gut, mit dem Gerät kann man es mit Sicherhit so richtig krachen lassen


----------



## Diabolos (26. August 2009)

meine karre


----------



## sluette (26. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...dann kann es passieren, das die Klickies nicht mehr auslösen. Genau das ist mir 2mal passiert.



hm, ich fahre klickies seitdem shimano das erste mtb-klick pedal auf den markt gebracht hat. fragt mich bitte nicht wie die dinger hiessen, ist ja schon ca. 15jahre her. in den ersten beiden wochen habe ich mich wegen denen auch einige male gelegt weil ich mich an das system gewöhnen musste. in der ganzen anderen zeit ist das nicht ein einziges passiert, soll heißen ich habe mich öfters gelegt (auch mit aufenthalt im krankenhaus) aber der grund waren niemals klickies. 
deine hakenlösung erfüllt für mich nur den zweck der halbwegs korrekten position auf dem pedal, ziehen ist damit ja nun nicht möglich. naja, wenn's hilft


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. August 2009)

Wieso ist dein Rad so leicht? Meins wiegt 13,8.
Was wiegt dein LFRS?
Hast du alle Teile gewogen?



Ge!st schrieb:


> Da ich meiner Hängewaage nicht vertrauen kann, muss erst wieder eine geeichte Digitalwaage ausleihen um das genaue Gewicht zu ermittlen, sollte aber unter 12,67 kg liegen!
> 
> Die Pedalhaken sind kein Witz. Ich fahre keine Klickpedale mehr. Unter normalen Umständen funktionieren die Teile zuverlässig, wenn aber die Schuhe und/oder die Pedale richtig eingesaut sind, dann kann es passieren, das die Klickies nicht mehr auslösen. Genau das ist mir 2mal passiert. Die eine Situation ging verhältnismäßig glimpflich aus, aber die andere Situation endete in einem heftigen Sturz mit üblen Verletzungen.
> 
> Die NC-17 S-Pro Pedale mit Pedalhaken gewährleisten eine gute Position auf dem Pedal und die Pedale wiegen nur 257 g, druch die Pedalhaken kommen noch ein Paar Gramm dazu. Wichtige: Ich bekommen in jeder Situation die Füße von den Pedalen.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was für Komponenten du bei deinem Bike verbaut hast, aber z.B. mein DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer wiegt nur 165 g, mein Steuersatz 83 g, XTR Kassette 224 g, XTR Shadow Carbon Schaltwerk 182 g, XTR Umwerfer 148 g, mein Sattel 135 g  usw.

Die Laufräder, VR und HR, wiegen zusammen 1806 g.


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. August 2009)

Ich glaub dir alles bis aufs Gewicht vom LRS. Mit XM 819 wirst du never ever auf das Gewicht kommen, selbst mit Aerolites nicht.

Zum Vergleich: ein Hope Pro 2 LRS mit 20 mm STeck vorne 135mm SP H , Xrays und Mavic EN 521 kommt auf 1850 g.


----------



## Ge!st (27. August 2009)

Ob du das glaubst oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal, aber 1860 g wiegen die Lauräder nun mal (ohne Ventil, aber das wiegt nur ein Paar Gramm) und das lässt sich auch ganz gut nachrechnen: 2 x 450 g Mavic XM 819 Felge + Hope Pro II VR Nabe 190 g + Hope Pro II VR Nabe 290 g + 300 g für 64 Sapim Race Speichen in der entsprechenden Länge + 20 g für 64 Nippel, macht zusammen 1700g. Der Rest entfällt für die Speichenbuchsen bei UST Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2009)

Felge hat 470 Gramm und Nippel 75 Gramm. Müssen doch Spezialnippel sein?


----------



## Framekiller (27. August 2009)

Echt lang nicht mehr gesehen....Bärentatzen mit Pedalhaken....aber ohne Riemen ums richtig festzuziehen seh ich da keinen Sinn drin? 
Also nur Haken sind irgendwie unnütz und mit Riemen und ordentlich festgezurrt kommt man nur vom Pedal wenn man den Riemen von Hand löst. Ich jedenfalls war froh als es die ersten Klicks gab, endlich atomatisches auslösen beim Sturz und kein verdrehter Fuß mehr


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2009)

er wird schon wissen was er braucht.


----------



## frankweber (28. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> er wird schon wissen was er braucht.


 

Vllt hat er die Riemen woanders gebraucht und die hängen jetzt am Bettpfosten

wieauchimmer, jedem das Seine, mir das Meine........ich mag dann lieber ne Reset


----------



## dhbiker247 (28. August 2009)

@diabolos

sehr schönes Bike!!! 
2MXTB gefällt mir, leider sieht man die sehr selten...

Gruß


----------



## Diabolos (28. August 2009)

jaa da kommt noch ne marzocchi 66 rein und dann is schon gut.. vorderradbremse  und dann is fertig


----------



## GeEk (9. September 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> alter
> 
> Martin Donat kann das mit den Farben auch ganz gut:



Weiß jemand welche Farbe das ist?? 

Bei mir wirds jetzte definitiv ein ION ST geben, weiß aber noch nicht so genau welche Farbe. Dieses krasse grün gefällt mir irgendwie, auch die gelb und weiß Kombi vom Helius AFR im 2010 Katalog könnt ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2009)

das dürfte neon gelb sein.


----------



## Elfriede (9. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das dürfte neon gelb sein.



Kommt hin:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=neongelb&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&fp=43439920ce418be6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (9. September 2009)

lecker..


----------



## KingAlrik (12. September 2009)

Mein Rahmen ist diese Woche gekommen , fertig ist es auch schon 
Eines kann ich auch schon sagen , einmal Nicolai immer Nicolai . Ist echt der schönste Rahmen den ich je gesehen habe ( habe ja noch nie ein Nicolai Live gesehen  ) !!


----------



## zwops (12. September 2009)

@king: sieht auf den ersten blick super aus. mach mal ein paar mehr fotos und stell mal in gross ein


----------



## KingAlrik (13. September 2009)

Kenne leider nur den ImageShack zum Bilder einstellen , bissi größer hab ich sie gemacht !


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2009)

Sehr schön nur diesen Klumpen von Vorbau geht mal gar nicht


----------



## frankweber (13. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Sehr schön nur diesen Klumpen von Vorbau geht mal gar nicht


 

seh ich auch als etwas unglückliche Wahl, in den Reifen findet sich auch noch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, wenn schon leichtlaufende dann besser FA, NN ist was für Mädels. sorry.

Sonst sehr schönes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (13. September 2009)

bei der reifen-kritik schließe ich mich an...der nobby ist ja nur ein "all hügelchen"-reifen und andere können es griptechnisch deutlich besser.
rein stilistisch (marke sattelstütze passt zu marke vorbau) muss man aber ein häkchen setzen 
allerdings hat rf ja auch schöne all mountain/ fr light vorbauten im programm, die etwas geschmeidiger aussehen.
im endeffekt ist es aber alles geschmacksache...ist ja schließlich dein bike...und sicher/stabil ist das ding allemal


----------



## KingAlrik (13. September 2009)

Gerade auf den Vorbau stehe ich 

Wollte mir eh schon einen anderen von RaceFace kaufen , kann mich nicht überwinden .

Die NN fahre ich schon recht lange und bin echt zufrieden damit , haben auch erst wieder einen Reifentest gewonnen


----------



## zwops (13. September 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Gerade auf den Vorbau stehe ich
> 
> Wollte mir eh schon einen anderen von RaceFace kaufen , kann mich nicht überwinden .
> 
> Die NN fahre ich schon recht lange und bin echt zufrieden damit , haben auch erst wieder einen Reifentest gewonnen



na dann ist ja alles in bester ordnung.  persönliche erfahrung zählt. wenn teile zerschreddert sind kann man immer noch überlegen ob man mal etwas experimentiert.
insoweit viel spass und happy trails mit dem schönen bike


----------



## KingAlrik (15. September 2009)

Neuer Vorbau schon bestellt , RF Atlas


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2009)

Nabend Zusammen,
hier mal wieder ein Update von meinem Hobel.
Neu sind Gabel, Kurbel, Bremsen.


----------



## frankweber (19. September 2009)

Sehr schön 



und noch schöner als vorher ( da war es ja auch schon schön)


----------



## ins (19. September 2009)

Sehr schön Bernd


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2009)

Tolles Bike !


----------



## OldSchool (20. September 2009)

Echt klasse Bike!

Was macht die Rasestützte?


----------



## psc1 (20. September 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen,
> hier mal wieder ein Update von meinem Hobel.
> Neu sind Gabel, Kurbel, Bremsen.




Sehr fein. Und wie schön das in WiBe geflogen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (20. September 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Echt klasse Bike!
> 
> Was macht die Rasestützte?


 guggst Du in bernds bikemarkt


----------



## WODAN (20. September 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Echt klasse Bike!
> 
> Was macht die Rasestützte?



Ich nutze sie ehrlich gesagt zu wenig und ganz bin ich von der Technik noch nicht überzeugt. Wahrscheinlich ist sie aber trotz allem einer der Besten auf dem Markt.

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (21. September 2009)

so. ausbaustufe 1:













gewicht so wie es da steht: 17,03 kg

angepeiltes gewicht nach ausbaustufe 2: 15,xx kg

es kommen noch: 

neuer lrs mit ck, ztr flow, sapim cx-ray

tune würger

carbon bash

dura ace kassette

floating scheiben 203/185

syntace lenker sobald lieferbar

iscg-aufnahmen und andere pulverung


----------



## thefaked (21. September 2009)

Schon jetzt ein geiles Geschoss.


----------



## spooky1980 (21. September 2009)

@ Kroiterfee 

Du bist dir im klaren das die dura ace kassette die reinste Gelverschwendung ist , ultegra reicht allemal vorallem verschleißt die net so schnell nur mal so ein kleiner Tip nebenbei  .


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. September 2009)

@ Kroiterfee
Die ZTR Flow würde ich mir klemmen!

btw. Carbon Bash gibt's bei mir


----------



## waschi82 (21. September 2009)

Lecker kroiter!


----------



## chickenway-user (22. September 2009)

Das ist das hässlichste Helius das ich kenne. Der optisch massive schwarze Sattel - Dämpfer - Umlenkhebel - Bereich gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Aber wenn da ehh neue Farbe drauf soll...


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> es kommen noch:
> 
> syntace lenker sobald lieferbar



ich hätt hier einen Syntace Vector 318 Carbon 680 mm in nagelneu unbenutzt rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. September 2009)

Schönes Rad !
Ich würd die Ztr Flow heute nicht mehr mit cx ray speichen, sondern mit Aerolite auch wenn es 30 g Mehrgewicht bedeutet, fühlt sich die Kombi steifer an und vor allem knarzt nichts was zwei LRS die ich mit cx ray habe trotz Fetten der Speichenkreuzung unüberhörbar tun.

Gruß Frank


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist das hässlichste Helius das ich kenne......



Warte bis meins da is


----------



## Maxkraft (22. September 2009)

Du scheinst ja auf lange Leitungen zu stehn.


----------



## MaW:) (22. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so. ausbaustufe 1:



Gewichtstuning: 

-KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium Sattelstütze 155g
-Token Sattelklemme TK 161 Ti               13g
 oder
-Force Flow MTB Sattelklemme mit Ss.      23g

-Nabensatz Tune
 Tune Kong Hinterrad                            222g
 TUNE King MK Vorderraddiscnabe           155g

Und bitte noch etwas Farbe an dein Bike


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. September 2009)

Vor Farbe wirst Du Dich bald nicht mehr retten können


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

Stimmt 













jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. September 2009)

Das wird schön!

(Wiso keine bunten Nippel?)


----------



## Elfriede (22. September 2009)

Den Hebel von der Hopeklemme könntest du doch noch wechseln. Ach und ne gründe oder blaue Aluschraube für die Kappe...


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

weil ich Alu Nippel nicht mag!


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Den Hebel von der Hopeklemme könntest du doch noch wechseln.



Gute Idee


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Schon jetzt ein geiles Geschoss.



danke!



spooky1980 schrieb:


> @ Kroiterfee
> 
> Du bist dir im klaren das die dura ace kassette die reinste Gelverschwendung ist , ultegra reicht allemal vorallem verschleißt die net so schnell nur mal so ein kleiner Tip nebenbei  .



die dura ace müsste knapp 50g leichter sein. ich fuhr sie schon am leichtbau-hobel und am bmxtb. nahezu kein verschleiss sichtbar. 



kuka.berlin schrieb:


> @ Kroiterfee
> Die ZTR Flow würde ich mir klemmen!
> 
> btw. Carbon Bash gibt's bei mir



klemmen? wie meinen?   carbon bash ist noch unterwegs.



waschi82 schrieb:


> Lecker kroiter!



danke!



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist das hässlichste Helius das ich kenne. Der optisch massive schwarze Sattel - Dämpfer - Umlenkhebel - Bereich gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn da ehh neue Farbe drauf soll...



danke! mir gefällts. und so massiv isses ja nun wirklich nicht. farbe: siehe unten.



der-gute schrieb:


> ich hätt hier einen Syntace Vector 318 Carbon 680 mm in nagelneu unbenutzt rumliegen...



viel zu schmal sorry! aber der 740er den syntace wohl bringen will ist ein echt mein fall! 



frankweber schrieb:


> Schönes Rad !
> Ich würd die Ztr Flow heute nicht mehr mit cx ray speichen, sondern mit Aerolite auch wenn es 30 g Mehrgewicht bedeutet, fühlt sich die Kombi steifer an und vor allem knarzt nichts was zwei LRS die ich mit cx ray habe trotz Fetten der Speichenkreuzung unüberhörbar tun.
> 
> Gruß Frank



die aerolite sind doch rennrad-speichen oder? ich vertrau da meinen laufradbauer. das wird schon. ansonsten werden die speichen eben gewechselt. who cares? ersatzlaufradsatz hab ich ja. auch wenn der 1000g schwerer ist 



Maxkraft schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja auf lange Leitungen zu stehn.



haja. die bleiben auch so. der lenker ist so um 360° gerade noch so drehbar. sollte es mich mal legen oder ich an steilen hängen, stufen, mich vom rad trennen müssen, dann ist da mehr rum für den aufprall. mir hats seinerzeit am bmxtb mehrfach die kabelbinder für die bremsleitungen an der gabel weggerissen da sich beim aufprall der lenker gedreht hat. die leitungen wurden geknickt, haben aber gehalten. trotzdem. lieber zuviel raum als zu wenig. denn dann stehst du da im grenzgebiet d-cz-pl und kannst nicht mehr weiter. 



MaW:) schrieb:


> Gewichtstuning:
> 
> -KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium Sattelstütze 155g
> -Token Sattelklemme TK 161 Ti               13g
> ...



sorry kcnc sachen kommen mir nicht ans rad. gefallen mir auch nicht. die token klemme ist hübsch aber ich muss ja die stütze verstellen können. die force flow ist optisch ein graus. der würger ist schon unterwegs. naben liegen auch schon parat.

ohja... farbe wird schon noch kommen verlasst euch drauf. 



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Vor Farbe wirst Du Dich bald nicht mehr retten können



so siehts aus!

tada:





dazu glänzend schwarze anbauteile. auf dem unterrohr keine decals sondern nur ein maschinenbau decal auf dem oberrohr.


----------



## softbiker (22. September 2009)

Nä also  da kriegste ja Augenkrebs. Auch wenn der Rest schwarz ist, ich sehe schon und dann noch silberne Leitungen und ne raw-Bremse. Das würd ich mir echt nochmal überlegen.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

sind doch auch so noch "raw"-teile am bike wie die schalthebel, umwerfer, schaltwerk . das passt schon.

zur not wirds halt neu gepulvert. nix ist endgültig!

die farbe muss man in echt sehen. das foto ist bei krassem sonnenschein aufgenommen worden. farbprobe liegt neben mir. saugeiler scheiss. schwarz-matt hat nun mal jeder. das ist nichts für mich.


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. September 2009)

@Kroiterfee
Mit klemmen meine ich, dass ich sie mir nicht einabuen würde, zumindestens wenn ich den Rest deines Aufbaus betrachte und daher etwa schon erahne wohin der Einsatzbereich hin geht.

 Kuka


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

als enduro ists konzipiert. ich will damit touren und technisch schwierige steile sachen meistern und das sollten die flows aushalten. gross rumhüpfen oder park findet nicht statt. 3fach gekreuzt eingespeicht sollte das hinhauen.


----------



## frankweber (22. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> als enduro ists konzipiert. ich will damit touren und technisch schwierige steile sachen meistern und das sollten die flows aushalten. gross rumhüpfen oder park findet nicht statt. 3fach gekreuzt eingespeicht sollte das hinhauen.


 

Die halten schon viel aus, sogar mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

na dann ist ja alles cool. 

btw: die reset pedal 1 bieten einen sau krassen grip ohne aber die schuhe stark in mitleidenschaft zu ziehen. ich bin auf den dauertest gespannt.


----------



## frankweber (22. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles cool.
> 
> btw: die reset pedal 1 bieten einen sau krassen grip ohne aber die schuhe stark in mitleidenschaft zu ziehen. ich bin auf den dauertest gespannt.


 

sind super, ich fahr die auf mehreren bikes ( duck und weg )


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

@kroiterfee:  gefällt mit gut dein schwarz/weißes Monster; hab bei meinem kleinen schwarzen noch weiße Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen verlegt (yumeya) lecker


----------



## eb-network (22. September 2009)

hi wollt euch mal was anbieten:

ich habe eine neue lieferung king bekommen, wer was sucht braucht bitte melden, habe im gegensatz zu CosmicSports ALLE Farben und ALLE Naben zu nem guten Kurs. OVP m. Siegel + Rechn.

gruss


----------



## schlammdiva (22. September 2009)

Update:





neuer Dämpfer (DT 190)
neue Reifen (Racing Ralph)

Gewicht gewogen: 10,7 Kg

danke an meinen Männe


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

uaaa geilo. auch wenn mir die gabel nicht zusagt.


----------



## yakumo10 (22. September 2009)

Dann hau ich meins auch mal hier rein !

2009er ST in zartem Schoko mit Goldenem Packpapier und schlappen 19Kg Nettoinhalt.

















grüße vom Yakumo


----------



## balticnor (23. September 2009)

Vollmilch, find ich gut


----------



## Der_Graf (23. September 2009)

ich auch, aber der Sattel =/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

Ich find ja die Milch an dem Schokogerät nicht gut. Aber ich mag ja auch keine weiße Schokolade...


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Sorry, hab keinen Fred gefunden wo es passt, fand den Schatten aber geil
und der gehört ja mir, deshalb hier


----------



## Elfriede (24. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch nichts Neues. Ich dachte schon du wirst kreativ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. September 2009)

gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht 

Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden 

Nimm lieber wieder das Koi-Camo!! I  it


----------



## chickenway-user (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab keinen Fred gefunden wo es passt, fand den Schatten aber geil
> und der gehört ja mir, deshalb hier



Ah, du hast also einen Schatten.


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

aktuell 14,8 kilo mit 2,3 kilo laufrädern
neu: hope klemme und spanner/ twenty6 rally


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2009)

Wieso keine Reset Pedale ?


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

da sind die twenty6 robuster und auch deutlich günstiger. auch optisch mehr mein fall. hab ich am anderen rad auch, fällt die umstellung leichter


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2009)

ein bild auf der waage bitte!


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2009)

Eines der schönsten Nicolais !


----------



## guru39 (25. September 2009)

sehr schön haha


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

Hab heute mal ne kleine Nachtfotosession gemacht 





Bin heute auch das erstemal mit dem Bock ausgeritten, der Hammer 

Gabel und Heck harmonieren schon richtig gut zusammen, wobei das Heck der Gabel im Moment noch ein klein wenig hinterher hingt, was sich aber aus meiner Erfahrung noch ändert wenn der Hinterbau eingefahren ist!

Die Bremsen haben brav gebremst und sind für mich einfach nur geil 

Ne Bodenprobe gabs heute auch, bis auf zerkratzte Bremshebel aber alles heile 

Was ein wenig stört ist der Widerstand den die HS im Overdrive hat, was aber auch kein wirkliches Problem war, einfach Overdrive ausgeschaltet
und hinten die kleinen schweren Gänge benutzt 

An alle die in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen ein AFR bekommen, eine sehr gut Wahl 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. September 2009)

wie gesagt,einfach geil
meins is hoffentlich nächses Wochenende auch komplett dann gibts auch mal gscheides Bild


----------



## der Digge (27. September 2009)

gut geworden das Rad, Foto hat auch was


----------



## Elfriede (27. September 2009)

Was meinst du mit Overdrive?


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

Das ist der schwere Gang der Hammerschmidt.

Wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du sehen das dass Kettenblatt sich schneller dreht als du Kurbelst, das ist der Overdrive (wenn du mal eine siehst )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (27. September 2009)

guru39: Geiles Bike


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (27. September 2009)

güü hast du eine detailaufnahme vom hammerschmidt iscg?

viele viele bunte smarties  da ist was dran.


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2009)

@guru:super chic dein AFR 
wie hich ist das gesamtgewicht und der federweg am heck?

achja was zu meckern hab ich auch noch , finde den umlenkhebel
irgendwie nen bischen gröber und nicht so fillegran wie bei den
älteren helius


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> güü hast du eine detailaufnahme vom hammerschmidt iscg?



Wenn du willst mach ich morgen ein Foto der ISCG Aufnahme, habe jetzt nämlich keines zur Hand. 


Hi Nationrider,
du warst aber schon lange nicht mehr hier!?



nationrider schrieb:


> @guru:super chic dein AFR
> wie hich ist das gesamtgewicht und der federweg am heck?



17Kg bei fast "200mm" 



nationrider schrieb:


> achja was zu meckern hab ich auch noch , finde den umlenkhebel
> irgendwie nen bischen gröber und nicht so fillegran wie bei den
> älteren helius



Das kann nicht sein, das Dingens is hauchzart 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

jo bitte ein bild machen vom hs-iscg.


die verlegung der bremsleitung am hr wird aber noch geändert, oder?


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> jo bitte ein bild machen vom hs-iscg.:



ISCG 05






ISCG 03




Die Hammerschmidt ist für beides ausgelegt!








kroiterfee schrieb:


> die verlegung der bremsleitung am hr wird aber noch geändert, oder?



Nein die bleibt so, denn bei einem 90° Winkelabgang wäre mir die Gefahr
zu groß das die Leitung an die Scheibe kommt.


----------



## haha (28. September 2009)

oh ja, geiles foto vom AFR da oben. ich will auch son geiles bild von meinem rad, oder halt gleich das da oben


----------



## BOSTAD (28. September 2009)

@ Kommt dieser unnütze Stumpf am AFR auch irgendwann weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

gürü: ist iscg nicht das "grosse" iscg und 05 das "kleine"?


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

Nicolai sagt das sie den alten Standart nehmen, das würde bedeuten das
03 der kleine ist und 05 der große.

Is aber auch´n schoiße mit denen ganzen Standarts


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2009)

*hust*
die "brutzelschweissnähte" haben hier nix zu suchen....... 

auch nicht als hinweissbild.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

ich komm mit dem iscg-kack auch immer durcheinander. :-(


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> die "brutzelschweissnähte" haben hier nix zu suchen.......
> 
> auch nicht als hinweissbild.



Da man auf dem *Brutzelschweissnahtbild* Made in USA sieht wollte ich mal zeigen was die für einen *Schweissstandart* haben 

Und sein nicht immer so streng Artur


----------



## richtig (28. September 2009)

Nach einem großen finanziellen Kraftakt bin ich nun am Ziel einer langen Schrauberreise angekommen und stolzer Besitzer eines Nicolai Nucleon TFR.
















Gabel: Fox 36 VAN RC2 '09
Nabe VR: Hope Pro II
Felge VR+HR: DTSwiss EX5.1
Lenker: Easton MonkeyLight XC CNT
Griffe: ODI Ruffian LockOn
Vorbau: Thomson Elite 50mm
Bremse VR: Hope Tech M4 203mm
Bremse HR: Hope Tech X2 183mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti316
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Klemme: Tune Würger
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F+R 2,35 D60 Karkasse
Schläuche: Conti MTB
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin Pro III
Gewicht: 18,6kg 

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist der schwere Gang der Hammerschmidt.
> 
> Wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du sehen das dass Kettenblatt sich schneller dreht als du Kurbelst, das ist der Overdrive (wenn du mal eine siehst )



Ah, jab ichs mir doch gedacht. Hatte mich mal durch einen Hammerschmidt-Tread gelesen. Was meinst denn mit Widerstand? Reibt da irgenwas?

Wollte mir auch demnächst mal eine Zulegen.

Warum hast du eigentlich die AM Version genommen?


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Nach einem großen finanziellen Kraftakt bin ich nun am Ziel einer langen Schrauberreise angekommen und stolzer Besitzer eines Nicolai Nucleon TFR.



Sehr geil

wenn das Nucleon ein echtes Getriebe bekommt, bin ich auch dabei!

Und endlich mal ne VAN, *freu*


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

Mit Widerstand meine ich das da etwas Kraft verloren geht!

Für die AM habe ich mich wegen dem Gewicht und der Farbe entschieden.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

das tfr wäre auch meine wahl wenn ich die finanziellen ressourcen dafür hätte... steht jedenfalls auf der probefahrtwunschliste.


----------



## MaW:) (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist iscg nicht das "grosse" iscg und 05 das "kleine"?



Iscg ist das Orginal, klein und kostenfrei!!
Iscg 03 leicht überarbeitet. 
Iscg 05 "eine verbesserte Version"(naja), klumpig und kostet Lizensgebühr!!

So ein Mist kommt eben raus wenn die großen Hersteller Geld machen
müssen

Nicolai benutzt den Orginal Iscg Standart, in Verbindung mit seiner Halterungssytem.


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich zeig mal wieder was ich habe  









alla donn.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Oktober 2009)

Bist du das auf dem Bild?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nein das ist ein Model, hochbezahlt


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Oktober 2009)

Digges Shirt, passend zu meinem neuen Rahmen   bekomme ich auch so eins wenn ich bei dir vorbei komme ?


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Das waren leider nur die ersten "Prototypen" ich bekomme aber bald die Serie rein, und dann kann man sie kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Oktober 2009)

da will ich dann au eins...

habe fertsch..


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2009)

fääättt...  gewicht?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Oktober 2009)

gute Frage...stell die nächste
ich weis es nich und hab auch keine Waage im Haus!


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2009)

ich schätze zwischen 17,5 und 18 

kannst du bitte mal folgendes an der ti feder messen: innendurchmesser, aussendurchmesser, länge über alles... ich suche immer noch eine für meinen vivid. wo hast du deine her?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Oktober 2009)

ja ich denk des is realistisch!
ja hab ich jetz ein dejavue...kommt mir irgendwiue bekannt vor
schick dir glei a pn,muss nur noch schnell zum Getränkemarkt,Flüssigfleisch kaufen


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> jmuss nur noch schnell zum Getränkemarkt,Flüssigfleisch kaufen



du meinst Flüssigbrot oder?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Oktober 2009)

nix da...bei uns heist des Fleisch


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

I`m ON


----------



## Tom$ (10. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich schätze zwischen 17,5 und 18
> 
> kannst du bitte mal folgendes an der ti feder messen: innendurchmesser, aussendurchmesser, länge über alles... ich suche immer noch eine für meinen vivid. wo hast du deine her?



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2008ObtainiumPerformanceProducts.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. Oktober 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I`m ON



ach komm, du a.....   ich will auch. geiles teil


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2009)

@kroiterfee: für den Vivid gibt es passende Nuke Proof und Obtainium Federn.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2009)

aber nicht für den 200/57... das wären 2,25" hub. und da gibts nix. geht alles erst 2,5" los was 216mm entspricht.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> aber nicht für den 200/57... das wären 2,25" hub. und da gibts nix. geht alles erst 2,5" los was 216mm entspricht.



Macht doch nichts. 
Also bei mir auf dem Dämpfer sind noch ungefähr 2cm Platz, auf die ich eine längere Feder montieren könnte, die Federrate ist von der Länge unabhängig und den Endanschlag macht der Dämpfer.
Funktionell ist es egal wenn die Feder länger ist. Ein bisschen schwerer ist es natürlich...


PS: Carbonfeder.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2009)

Chicken hat recht. Müßte problemlos gehen. Mehr Federweg an der Feder geht immer.


----------



## -=riChi=- (11. Oktober 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Chicken hat recht. Müßte problemlos gehen. Mehr Federweg an der Feder geht immer.



dadurch haste aber auch nicht mehr als die 57mm hub....  daran änderst du doch nichts mit ner längeren feder... dämpferhub bleibt dämpferhub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja eh klar. Ich hab ja auch gemeint, dass man eine Feder mit mehr Hub immer fahren kann, sofern sie in den Dämpfer paßt.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2009)

hm. muss ich mal ausmessen wieviel platz da noch wäre. soviel isses nicht. ich prüfe.


----------



## Schaaf (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich - ganz der harte aus'm Garten.
Leider noch 19.5 KG aber Boxxer WC, Carboncage Kettenführung, XTR oder Fun Works Kurbeln (m. Innenlager) und Klickpedale mit Flat.
Ich erhoffe mir 18Kg und werde dann glücklich sein. Es treibt mir Pipi in die Augen wenn ich das rose beef cake dh sehe das 2800 kostet (wie meins) und direkt 17,8 auf die Waage bringt  Es wurde allerdings runtergesetzt aber es ärgert mich...

Hier mein Bock mit neuem verbesserten Rahmen, sieht man nicht ganz.




Könnte irgendwie meinen ich werd von Fox Racing gesponsert....aber auch nur fast


----------



## -=riChi=- (11. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich - ganz der harte aus'm Garten.
> Leider noch 19.5 KG aber Boxxer WC, Carboncage Kettenführung, XTR oder Fun Works Kurbeln (m. Innenlager) und Klickpedale mit Flat.
> Ich erhoffe mir 18Kg und werde dann glücklich sein. Es treibt mir Pipi in die Augen wenn ich das rose beef cake dh sehe das 2800 kostet (wie meins) und direkt 17,8 auf die Waage bringt  Es wurde allerdings runtergesetzt aber es ärgert mich...
> 
> ...



Seit wann lötet Kalle sowas?!?!?!


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Oktober 2009)

Da hast Du dich wohl im Forum geirrt...


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ach komm, du a.....   ich will auch. geiles teil



 Danke
habs gestern geholt
mach dann mal anständige Fotos, wenn ichs aufpoliert habe


----------



## Schaaf (11. Oktober 2009)

das stimmt ich hatte zuviel Tabs offen sry


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2009)

zur späten Nacht, noch was heisses 





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## publicenemy (11. Oktober 2009)

die stiefel sind ja mal 100% nuttig


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2009)

ja man gürü! ist das deine olle?  scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Olle hat das Foddo gemacht 

Is ne Freudin von nem Freund


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2009)

gürü lässt die puppen tanzen... 

mehr gerne per pm ::

ich geh jetzt ins bett zur echten 

salüt


----------



## corfrimor (11. Oktober 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> die stiefel sind ja mal 100% nuttig



Naja, kann sein, aber es gibt vielleicht schon den ein oder anderen Grund, darüber hinwegzusehen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Oktober 2009)

geiil Rainer!

so meins nochma,diemal draussen:


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Oktober 2009)

Guru, da ist viel zu viel Fahrrad im Bild. 


Das Tatoo kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Oktober 2009)

die beiden schönsten Dinge der Welt mit einander kombiniert


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die beiden schönsten Dinge der Welt mit einander kombiniert



ich seh kein Bier auf dem Bild...


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey Gruru,

jetzt wundert mich nix mehr warum deine Auslage jede Nacht blau und rot leuchtet 

Strebst du da etwa noch ein lukratives Nebengewerbe an 

Echt heiss. Zweimal richtige dicke Pellen und ein filigranes Fahrwerk.

Wieviel Federweg hat denn dass Mäuschen


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> zur späten Nacht, noch was heisses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab' das Bild gesehen und anschließend geschlafen wie ein Motorrad - auf'm Ständer  

Ist echt scharf geworden. Welches Objektiv/Brennweite hast Du denn genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hersteller  n/a  
Kamera  Canon EOS 50D  
Aufnahmezeit  2009-10-11 21:06:54  
Blende  f/8  
Belichtungszeit  1 s  
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent)  n/a  
Brennweite (echt)  10 mm  
Koordinaten  n/a


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hersteller  n/a
> Kamera  Canon EOS 50D
> Aufnahmezeit  2009-10-11 21:06:54
> Blende  f/8
> ...



Ja, aber wieso ist das Bild so scharf geworden?  Und gibt's davon noch mehr? Z.B. im Wurzelpuff-Kalender 2010?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

Warum das Bild soo scharf geworden ist weiss ich nicht, muss wohl am Baik liegen 

Und klar gibts da noch mehr Bilder, hab ja auch selbst geknipst 

Hier mal ein Appetithäppchen


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2009)

Da muss sich Meister Yoshida aber künftig ordentlich ins Zeug legen.

Ufff die roten Latextretter hätten noch ein paar SRAM-Aufkleber gut gepasst oder ein grosses N-Maschinenbau-Logo.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal Guru: der Bikeverkauf ist bei dir doch nur Tarnung, oder?


----------



## some.body (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab' ja wirklich nix gegen huebsche Maedels, aber - sorry - ich find die Fotos peinlich. Sind doch hier nicht bei Marzocchi oder in irgendeinem Motorrad-Kalender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sag mal Guru: der Bikeverkauf ist bei dir doch nur Tarnung, oder?



ertappt


----------



## schlammdiva (12. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Da muss sich Meister Yoshida aber künftig ordentlich ins Zeug legen.
> 
> Ufff die roten Latextretter hätten noch ein paar SRAM-Aufkleber gut gepasst oder ein grosses N-Maschinenbau-Logo.



Also ich finde Yoshida soll sich wie bisher nur auf Bikes konzentrieren, es kaufen ja nicht nur Jungs die Bikes.


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal müsst ihr dass eigentlich alles so todernst nehmen.

Dass sollte lediglich ein Kompliment auf nette Art und Weise sein


----------



## abbath (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte gerne nochmal das Bild mit Guru im gleichen Dress  


Edit: Aber der Laden mit dem ganzen Holz ist echt superschön.


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne nochmal das Bild mit Guru im gleichen Dress





Glaub mir das willst du nicht :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## der Digge (12. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die beiden schönsten Dinge der Welt mit einander kombiniert



Nen Nicolai und ne gut sortierte Werkstatt


----------



## peakmeep (12. Oktober 2009)

Is des aufm Nuttenbild ein Helius ST or what?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

isn AFR 

schön das daß überhaubt jemand noch sieht


----------



## peakmeep (12. Oktober 2009)

Äh wie jetzt 200mm am AFR?


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

weils sooo schön war gleich noch´n paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön vor allem die Nahaufnahme vor dem Firmenlogo.
Da bekommt der Biker ja ein zweites Oberrohr 
Ich finde wir sollten die 12 schönsten Nico´s hier im Forum raussuchen, und dann alle bei dir vorbeikommen und du aquirierst diese adrette Junge Dame nochmal für einen Kalender für nächstes Jahr. Oder wär das überhaupt mal ne Idee so ein Forumskalender. Jeder könnte ein paar Pics posten und dann mal sowas für 2010 erstellen.


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Kalender finde ich ne super Idee


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2009)

..wo hast´n die mädels her ...)))


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Oktober 2009)

I LOVE this page


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..wo hast´n die mädels her ...)))



Ich hab doch nen Puff


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

ich muss meine rholden mal so ein paar lackstiefel schenken... 



geilo afr. nur stören die klobigen pedale... wie wärs mit reset? die gibts auch bunt.


----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich finds top! Bike und Girl! 
endlich mal wieder etwas leben hier! 

Yeah!


----------



## Freerider85 (13. Oktober 2009)

Leider ohne Uschis (die schwedischen Volleyballmädels wollten sich bei der Kälte net ausziehn), dafür jetzt endlich mit schaltbarer Kettenführung


----------



## zuspät (13. Oktober 2009)

etz hab ich vergessen was ich schreiben wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (13. Oktober 2009)

@ guru: jetzt mal butter bei die fische...wie sieht denn jetzt genau das geschäftsmodell aus?
a) ich kaufe mein nächstes nicolai bei dir und es gibt `ne frau von gezeigtem kaliber dazu?
b) ich kaufe anbauteile bei dir und es gibt telefonnummern von frauen des gezeigten kalibers dazu?
c) ich kaufe einen schlauch bei dir und darf mal an den getragenen lackstiefeln schnuppern? 

ok, im ernst...was man auf den fotos immer so sieht...hast`n schönen shop und offenbar auch einen ausgeprägten geschäftssinn und sinn für ästethik


----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

word!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> ok, im ernst...was man auf den fotos immer so sieht...hast`n schönen shop und offenbar auch einen ausgeprägten geschäftssinn und sinn für ästethik



ich seh das mal als Kompliment, Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

gibts massenrabatt wenn wir in ner gruppe kommen? 


krieg ich n bonus für die weiteste anreise?


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> krieg ich n bonus für die weiteste anreise?



Bestell einfach was und ich schicks dir dann per I-Mehl oder PN, was dir lieber is


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

bin vielleicht in ca 3 bis 4 wochen mal unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bin vielleicht in ca 3 bis 4 wochen mal unten.



wie wäre es mit einem Nicolai-Treffen im Puff????


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee  Und dann eine Königstuhlrunde in Heidelberg!

Das wäre geil.


----------



## softbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Jow da bin ich doch auch am Start


----------



## habbadu (14. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Und dann eine Königstuhlrunde in Heidelberg!
> 
> Das wäre geil.



Darf ich da als Gastfahrer mit? Hab' zwar kein NICOLAI  aber besuche regelmäßig den Wurzelpuff 
Es gibt bei den Kollegen von Liteville ein vorbildliches "Liteville & Friends Treffen" wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich kannst du mit was für eine Frage, ich bin doch kein Liteville
Rassist


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

habbadu schrieb:


> Darf ich da als Gastfahrer mit? Hab' zwar kein NICOLAI  aber besuche regelmäßig den Wurzelpuff
> Es gibt bei den Kollegen von Liteville ein vorbildliches "Liteville & Friends Treffen" wenn ich nicht irre



Natürlich kannst du mit was für eine Frage, ich bin doch kein Liteville
Rassist


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

Ehm wenn das zeitlich passt und es nicht schneit bin ich auch am start.
Also Guru, jetzt liegts an dir ein Grill & Ride & Shopping Tag aufzuziehen.

Pauschale von 10 Eusen für Wurzelpuffshirt und n Steak im Brötchen + Bikeguide in Heidelbersch.
Ach und an den Nicolaitag gibts natürlich 10 % für alle mit nem N aufn Bike (um wenigstens ein bissl rassistisch zu sein )

So also wann gehts los? Terminvorschläge bittschö. *Wie wäre es mit 31 Okt. /1 November?*


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde den Termin vom Kroiterdönner abhängig machen, der hat ja gesagt das er in 2-3Wochen mal rum kommen will.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

sehr gut!  ich kann nächste woche bescheid geben wegen urlaub wann ich da genau unten mal aufschlage. i wollte mal ne runde rumdüsen mit auto und bike und mal ein paar bekannte aufsuchen. würde unter umständen vielleicht auch einen liteviller mitbringen. der ist aber sehr nett und umgänglich...

visiert mal das we 7-8. november an. wasn ditte für ne strecke? gürü: gibts bei dir ne hose zu erstehen, die mir keinen nassen hintern im herbst/winter zaubert? sprich was mit membran? meine wildebeest ist immer schnell nass udn das gefährdet in vebrindung mit kälte die familienplanung. gerne was mit abzippbaren hosenbeinen.




mal was ganz anderes leute: die liteviller machen zusammen touren etc. da sollten wir nicht hinterherhinken. wie wärs mit einem fred: nicolai-sekte on tour ? dann können wir uns an mehreren punkten mal treffen und die locals vor ort geben ihre beste route mal zum besten. jugendherbergen etc gibts ja überall.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr gut!  ich kann nächste woche bescheid geben wegen urlaub wann ich da genau unten mal aufschlage. i wollte mal ne runde rumdüsen mit auto und bike und mal ein paar bekannte aufsuchen. würde unter umständen vielleicht auch einen liteviller mitbringen. der ist aber sehr nett und umgänglich...
> 
> visiert mal das we 7-8. november an. wasn ditte für ne strecke? gürü: gibts bei dir ne hose zu erstehen, die mir keinen nassen hintern im herbst/winter zaubert? sprich was mit membran? meine wildebeest ist immer schnell nass udn das gefährdet in vebrindung mit kälte die familienplanung. gerne was mit abzippbaren hosenbeinen.



7-8 Nov. wäre perfekt is ja a en WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2009)

buuuuuuh

da bin ich noch in NYC

wäre schade ... muss mich ja noch für ein weiteres Rad entscheiden ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

ich mach maln eigenen fred auf sonst spammen wir ditte hier zu sehr zu.


----------



## zwops (14. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich seh das mal als Kompliment, Danke



klar ist das `n kompliment  
schöne bilder vom shop, schöne bikes gebaut, schöne ...usw 

das was kroiter hier anberaumt ist im übrigen auch ein schönes ding....ne nette nicolai prozession durch`n wald


----------



## delahero (15. Oktober 2009)

So ich will Euch schon mal vorwarnen auf das coming soon Traumbike von Nicolai. AFR mit Ndee und Stoy dazu den King, Thomson, Mavic, Hope, DT, Renthal, Odi, Maxxis, SDG, Goodrigde, MRP, XTR uvm.

Hier schon mal als kleinen Vorgeschmack mein AM, welches morgen mal richtig in Stzene gesetzt wird und dann wieder eingestellt dann gibts auch Infos zum Bike.
Also bis zum WE der PVC


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Mein UFO ST





Update:

-SRAM PG990
-SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk
-MRP G2 Kefü
-Truvativ Boobar


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2009)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit!





Ich weiss, da fehlt noch was.


----------



## zuspät (17. Oktober 2009)

na dann las mal die katze aus dem sack, was kommt noch dazu?


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2009)

...das ist es ja, ich weiss es noch nicht. die hopes kommen aber an das n am...


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Oktober 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> na dann las mal die katze aus dem sack, was kommt noch dazu?



Hmmm, Federgabel wär nicht schlecht  'Tschuldigung *duckundweg*

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## delahero (17. Oktober 2009)

Nabend Delahero stellt voller Freude vor. Sein Nicoail Helius AM. Die E.L.W.M.S.

Heute waren wir in Oberhausen auf der Halde unterwegs. Schieben oder Berg auf fahren bis der Arzt kommt, aber dafür ein Paar lecker verspielte Singletrails und DH Passagen. Kleine Sprünge und jede Menge Abraum. Mann könnte da was draus machen. Naja nächste Woche geht es erst mal wieder nach Krefeld. Dann gibts vielleicht auch ein Paar schöne Impressionen. 

Also dieses Bike kann echt alles und macht super Spaß auf der Tour (Etwas anders bestückt. 3. Kettenblatt, DHX Air und Joplin.) wie in härterem Gelände. Aber was rede ich ich bin ja hier im Nicolai Thread und wir hegen eh alle die gleiche Leidenschaft. Nicolai La Familia

Ich für meinen Teil stehe halt auf Custom, deshalb habe ich alles durchgeplant, angefangen und das ist das Ergebnis. 

Was evtl. noch geändert wird sind die Stahlflexleitungen von Goodrigde in weiß mit schwarzen Fittings. Aber das probiere ich zuerst am AFR aus. Lieferwoche KW52 ächts!

So Rad gewaschen, Fotos geschossen, Bilder verkleinert, Bericht geschrieben, eingestellt und unter die Dusche. Be as fresh as your Bike. Auf Bald. Delahero

Ich liebe Aufkleber!!!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is das das BMXTB ausm Lagerverkauf? Hat noch die schönen Ausfallenden!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Oktober 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Nabend Delahero stellt voller Freude vor. Sein Nicoail Helius AM. Die E.L.W.M.S.
> ...
> 
> Ich liebe Aufkleber!!!



Bessere Bilder wären nicht schlecht


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2009)

@ crusher: 2 x yepp!


----------



## delahero (17. Oktober 2009)

Werde definitiv neue machen mit der Kamera meiner Freundin, bessere Quali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Oktober 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Nabend Delahero stellt voller Freude vor. Sein Nicoail Helius AM. Die E.L.W.M.S.
> 
> Heute waren wir in Oberhausen auf der Halde unterwegs. Schieben oder Berg auf fahren bis der Arzt kommt, aber dafür ein Paar lecker verspielte Singletrails und DH Passagen. Kleine Sprünge und jede Menge Abraum. Mann könnte da was draus machen. Naja nächste Woche geht es erst mal wieder nach Krefeld. Dann gibts vielleicht auch ein Paar schöne Impressionen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schick!
Wird mal wieder Zeit das ich Euch besuche. Grüße an Thomas!


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2009)

@delahero

gefällt mir sehr gut!! Schalfen Dir bei der Sattelstellung nicht die Eier ein?


----------



## zuspät (18. Oktober 2009)

> Federgabel wär nicht schlecht


dachte da etz mehr an den sattel


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Oktober 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> dachte da etz mehr an den sattel



Naja, vielleicht wird's ja ein BMXTB Trial . Da braucht man den nicht unbedingt. 
Sorry für erneutes OT. *rausbin*

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## zuspät (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm gibts von nicolai einräder?
verdammt die pics von meim radl lassen sich net hochladen.
dann schaut eben auf die signatur ich weiß die farben sind geschmackssache könnt aber trotzdem paar kommentare abgeben


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Bitte sehr. BBC einblenden Link kopieren und als Grafik einfügen.

Die roten Felgen würde ich ändern sonst gefällt mir camo immer ganz gut.


----------



## zuspät (18. Oktober 2009)

dankeschön nur is die farbe nimmer aktuell so siehts momentan aus bin mir nur noch net sicher ob ich net evtl. die kurbel bisala abänder. 38ger kettenblatt und rockring. mal sehn. und a breiterer lenker kommt noch.


----------



## delahero (18. Oktober 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @delahero
> 
> gefällt mir sehr gut!! Schalfen Dir bei der Sattelstellung nicht die Eier ein?



Sieht das so aus als würde ich im Sitzen fahren? Ich bin 1.93 groß. Nein die Stütze ist gekürzt und der Sattel gibt in der Stellung viel Freiheit beim Springen. Also sitzen wollen würde ich so auch nicht. Für Touren gibt es die Joplin mit den SDG Sofa drauf.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Oktober 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> dankeschön nur is die farbe nimmer aktuell so siehts momentan aus bin mir nur noch net sicher ob ich net evtl. die kurbel bisala abänder. 38ger kettenblatt und rockring. mal sehn. und a breiterer lenker kommt noch.



Ja, so ist es stimmig.


----------



## robikhan (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei ebay einen Rahmen von Nicolai gefunden (NICOLOLAI Helius CC Rahmen), den ich kaufen und mit einer Rohloff ausrüsten wollte.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob das bei diesem möglich ist?

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Antwort
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2009)

an diesem hier *scheint* ein Rohloff Ausfallende verbaut zu sein: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-CC-Large-Bronce_W0QQitemZ190342013371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2c5144a1bb#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## robikhan (20. Oktober 2009)

super - danke für den link


----------



## delahero (21. Oktober 2009)

robikhan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bei ebay einen Rahmen von Nicolai gefunden (NICOLOLAI Helius CC Rahmen), den ich kaufen und mit einer Rohloff ausrüsten wollte.
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob das bei diesem möglich ist?
> ...



Robert es kommt auch auf die Zugvcerlegung an. Bei einer Rohloff sollte auch die Rohloff Zugverlegung angebracht sein. Auf den Bildern habe ich keine gesehen. Denn Du must ja schließlich die beiden Kabel zwecks Schaltung unter der Linken HB Strebe haben. Hat der Fotorahmen aber nicht!!!!


----------



## robikhan (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis - Du meinst es muß an der betreffenden Seite die Vorrichtung für beide Züge vorhanden sein, da dies wohl auch nicht nachgerüstet werden kann?

Hab noch nen Rahmen bei ebay gefunden, wo dies wohl gleichfalls fehlt, oder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170394869510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Nochmal Danke für Deine Hilfe!!


----------



## dantist (21. Oktober 2009)

@ robikhan: der zweite Rahmen hat auch keine Rohloff-Kabelführung. Du kannst die Rohloff aber trotzdem verwenden, das Verlegen der Kabel ist einfach nicht so elegant, wie wenn du die Rohloff-Kabelführung hättest. Ich hatte zwei Bikes ohne Rohloffkabelführung und es hat dort trotzdem problemlos geklappt.


----------



## vertexto82 (21. Oktober 2009)

endlich mal wieder was schnelles hier!-)


----------



## Testmaen (21. Oktober 2009)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder was schnelles hier!-)



Schönes Teil ! Was für eine Farbe ist das ? Wie wirds weiter aufgebaut ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube das ist RAW und weiß ?!


----------



## vertexto82 (21. Oktober 2009)

jap...raw und weiß ist korrekt. schön das es mindestens schonmal eine person außer mir gibt der es gefällt! da es sich um ein helius rc handelt kommen natürlich nur standesgemäße xc-teile dran. sid in weiß mit grauen decals, denke dann wird das design noch "flüssiger". Ansonsten leichtes bewährtes und ne alte race face turbine 2fach, XO, XX usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. Oktober 2009)

person nummer 3! ungemein geile idee mit den decals und der farbgebung! wird eine heisse kiste! bin auf den aufbau gespannt.


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder was schnelles hier!-)



Sau geil


----------



## robikhan (21. Oktober 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> @ robikhan: der zweite Rahmen hat auch keine Rohloff-Kabelführung. Du kannst die Rohloff aber trotzdem verwenden, das Verlegen der Kabel ist einfach nicht so elegant, wie wenn du die Rohloff-Kabelführung hättest. Ich hatte zwei Bikes ohne Rohloffkabelführung und es hat dort trotzdem problemlos geklappt.



Super, ich danke Dir für die Info! Ich werde informieren wie die Versteigerungen gelaufen sind.....


----------



## vertexto82 (21. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sau geil



schön das so ein bunter Hund wie du an dem etwas diskreteren design gefallen findet


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

vertexto82 schrieb:
			
		

> ;6459190]schön das so ein bunter Hund wie du an dem etwas diskreteren .................


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Oktober 2009)

ich find das RC auch absolut geil!die Decals auf den Druckstreben das werd ich nachmachen müssen wenn ich das Radel für mei Freundin aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (21. Oktober 2009)

Das mag auf dem schwarz-weiss-Fodo ja ganz schnuckelig aussehen da es ja nur einen Kontrast gibt. Ob das in der Realität so der Burner ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Ich meine Hut ab für den Mut.
Allerdings die Decals auf der Innenseite Na ich muss ja schließlich nicht alles verstehen. 
Reicht ja wenn ich die Frauen verstehe


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Decals auf der Innenseite mache schon was her, finde ich. Sind nicht so auffällig, aber man sieht sie durch die Speichen.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Oktober 2009)

Da hat sich wohl einer was abgeguckt, ich bin halt einfach ein Opinionleader.  
@ vertexto gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Reicht ja wenn ich die Frauen verstehe



neid 


PS. die Decals auf der Innenseite finde ich


----------



## Omegar (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Decals können schon innen oder versteckter sein. Mann sieht von außen soundso das es ein Nicolai ist... Wer das nicht sieht kann mit dem Firmennamen auch nichts anfangen.

Raw und Pulver sind einfach toll. Das Pulver lockert die gesammterscheinung von rohen Rahmen etwas auf...


----------



## Framekiller (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr hübsche Radel hats hier, da will ich nicht hinten anstehen. später vielleicht mehr...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Oktober 2009)

Top
beim DH und beim Bass hätt ich den Sattel runter gemacht!Sieht aufm Foto einfach geiler aus


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2009)

@Framekiller: schaut das nur so aus oder fährst du zu kleine Rahmen für deine Größe ?


----------



## alex_koehlich (28. Oktober 2009)

Könnte ich hierzu bitte mal das Datenblatt gepostet bekommen???

Vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Oktober 2009)

alex_koehlich schrieb:


> Könnte ich hierzu bitte mal das Datenblatt gepostet bekommen???
> 
> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Grüße



Ich bin schon drauf gerollt 

Was möchtest Du denn wissen ? 
Das bike ist vom Bike Bauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_koehlich (28. Oktober 2009)

Am besten ein komplettes Datenblatt incl. Gesamtgewicht.

Das Bike gefällt mir richtig gut.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Framekiller (29. Oktober 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Framekiller: schaut das nur so aus oder fährst du zu kleine Rahmen für deine Größe ?



Für mich sind die genau richtig nach dem alten Motto: So groß wie nötig und so klein wie möglich
Das orange und getarnte sind XL das blaue ist L ich selbst bin 1,96m
Wenn ich jetzt ein neues AM oder so bestellen wollte müßte ich echt stark grübeln ob das jetzt L oder XL würde. Ich bin mal ein Helius in XXL gefahren und das hatte echt was von Trecker fahren war echt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Oktober 2009)

@framekiller : SAUGEIL !!!!!!  finde  bilder mit sattelstütze draussen viel ansprechender - hab meine nur unten , wenn ich steil bergab fahr`-ansonsten isse draussen - demnach sieht das bike so auch normalerweise aus - zum . beim touren fahren .- greez , k.


----------



## der-gute (30. Oktober 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Für mich sind die genau richtig nach dem alten Motto: So groß wie nötig und so klein wie möglich
> Das orange und getarnte sind XL das blaue ist L ich selbst bin 1,96m
> Wenn ich jetzt ein neues AM oder so bestellen wollte müßte ich echt stark grübeln ob das jetzt L oder XL würde. Ich bin mal ein Helius in XXL gefahren und das hatte echt was von Trecker fahren war echt nicht mein Fall.



Ich saß bei Kalle auf de, Hof mal auf nem Helius CC 29er in XXL
das war mal ein Bonanzarad...

L finde zum fahren bei 196 cm zu klein, da stoss ich mit den Knien an den Lenker
mein Argon FR is XL und als Tourer perfekt.
hab trotzdem einen 120er Vorbau drin, damit kann ich echt km schrubben

für Park oder Fun könnte ein L reichen, aber wenn man damit nicht länger bergauf fahren kann, warum dann ein Enduro o.Ä.
dann kann ich gleich einen Downhiller kaufen...

klar is RainAIR auch 195 cm groß, aber ich kenn wenig bis keine anderen Menschen dieser Größe, die so ein Körpergefühl haben.
Die meisten fast Zweimeter werden sowas wohl nicht können

darum hab ich auch tendenziell größere Rahmen, damit ich das Rad auch fahren kann...

mein Argon FR is XL (620er) mein 901 is XL (625er) und voraussichtlich wird auch das dazwischen passende AC/AM/301 o.Ä. ein XL werden

ausser ich bekomme einen günstigen L-Rahmen zum Spassaufbau
bin da an einem dran...


----------



## Framekiller (30. Oktober 2009)

Genau hab das Wort nicht gefunden, das blaue in L ist sozusagen mein Spaßaufbau


----------



## Shorty7989 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch auch mal mein Baby vorstellen habs noch nicht so lange aber bin jetzt schon voll zufrieden is ne richtige wildsau.
Gruß Shorty
P.S. Kalle wir lieben dich und deine Manschaft für eure geile Arbeit.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2009)

Uaaaa...der Sattel !
Sonst gut !


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bild :kotz:


----------



## Shorty7989 (30. Oktober 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Uaaaa...der Sattel !
> Sonst gut !



ich weiss der is auch nicht mehr drauf war total unbequem hab jetzt nen SLR von Selle Italia drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (30. Oktober 2009)

Wildsau? Ist doch kein Alutech!


----------



## Framekiller (30. Oktober 2009)

Shorty7989 schrieb:


> ich weiss der is auch nicht mehr drauf war total unbequem hab jetzt nen SLR von Selle Italia drauf



Mit SLR gleich viiiieeeel besser aber warum immer diese XT-Kurbeln. Sind technisch 1a aber optisch steht dem bike was schwarzes eindeutig besser.


----------



## schlammdiva (31. Oktober 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Mit SLR gleich viiiieeeel besser aber warum immer diese XT-Kurbeln. Sind technisch 1a aber optisch steht dem bike was schwarzes eindeutig besser.



word


----------



## schlammdiva (31. Oktober 2009)

Vielleich ewas OT, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Ich suche eine Salsa flip-lock Sattelklemme 36,4mm in blau.
Weiß jemand, wo die zu bekommen ist 

Wenn ich die habe, kann ich auch wieder zeigen, was ich habe


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Oktober 2009)

schau doch mal in den Bikemarkt, dafür ist der ja da


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Ohne Worte eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Ohne Worte zwei:


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Ohne Worte drei:


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

So jetzt dürft ihr meckern was das Zeug hält, Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. November 2009)

Ohne Worte eins gefällt


----------



## zuspät (3. November 2009)

joa schick, hey was des für bass? federweg und dämpfergrösse?


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Das is ein Bass DH von 2001 mit nem 210mm Dämpfer. Der maximale Federweg war glaub ich damals mit 140 oder sogar 150mm angegeben.


----------



## Rool (3. November 2009)

Argon CC in XL, kpl. XTR (ausser Kassette), Fox F100RL, Magura Marta SL, DT-Swiss S240 + XR4.2, 
Schwalbe Nobby Nic + Racing Ralph, Anbauteile kpl. Syntace, Look Quartz, Selle Italia SLR TT - 10.49kg

Geplante Änderung: XTR-Kassette, schwarzer Acros AH-02​


----------



## zwops (3. November 2009)

superschönes bike und stimmiges konzept 
was fährst du für`ne vorbaulänge und wie lang bist du selbst eigentlich?


----------



## Rool (3. November 2009)

Hallo! Ich fahr den F99 mit 120mm, da der 7075er Furaflite mit 9° ca. 15mm "setback" aufweisst... Ich selbst bin 192cm groß... Gruß, Roland


----------



## zwops (3. November 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich fahr den F99 mit 120mm, da der 7075er Furaflite mit 9° ca. 15mm "setback" aufweisst... Ich selbst bin 192cm groß... Gruß, Roland



alles klar...das würde mir bei 1,90 auch noch ungefähr passen. ok, ich nehm das bike...wann und wo kann ich dich überfallen? 

ok im ernst...das sind ganz gute anhaltspunkte wenn ich auch mal mit dem gedanken spiel mein rocky vertex auszumustern. 
grüße und weiterhin happy trails mit der rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Das Argon in Koi Camu is spergeil genau das fehlt mir noch
Los zeig uns noch dein Argon Road damit ich vor Neid erblassen kann


----------



## frankweber (3. November 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> Argon CC in XL, kpl. XTR (ausser Kassette), Fox F100RL, Magura Marta SL, DT-Swiss S240 + XR4.2,
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic + Racing Ralph, Anbauteile kpl. Syntace, Look Quartz, Selle Italia SLR TT - 10.49kg​
> Geplante Änderung: XTR-Kassette, schwarzer Acros AH-02​


 schönes Rad ( musste es zitieren, weil wirklich mal anders) aber mit den hochgelobten Gummis fahr ich freiwillig keinen Meter, nix gegen Schwalbe aber der Nobby Nic ist wirklich kein überdurchschnittlich guter Reifen sondern einfacher Durchschnitt, Rocket Ron ist viel besser auf Deinem Bike aufgehoben und spart Dir selbst in 2.4 noch über 100g pro Pelle bei mehr Gripp und besserer Performnance.

Aber jedem , was gefällt.


----------



## abbath (3. November 2009)

Cooles Rad, aber bei der Flaschenhalterposition muss ich doch mit dem Kopf schütteln - warum so tief?!?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. November 2009)

wenn schwarz grau wäre dann wäre es koi camo  *klugscheiss*


----------



## chickenway-user (3. November 2009)

Geiles Ding!

(nur die Fotoperspektive finde ich ein wenig schräg, das Vorderrad sieht so groß aus...)


----------



## Rool (5. November 2009)

Hallo! 
Danke für die Blumen... Ich denke jedoch das mein Argon Road hier nix zu suchen hat, zudem würde das Radl keinen vom Hocker hauen. Die Kritik am NN kann ich momentan leider nicht nachvollziehen, ich bin gewichtsmassig (gemessen) ca. 20g über dem RaRa und wenn man der Webseite Glauben schenken darf ca. 30g über dem RoRo - bei jeweils 2.10er Reifen. Was die Traktion angeht, so kann ich nur beipflichten, der NN ist aber in der aktuell feuchten Zeit auch ned gaaanz so schlecht... Der Flaschenhalter wurde soweit unten angebracht, um bei der Entnahme der Flasche keinen unnötigen Luftwiderstand (durch das beugen des Ellbogens) zu verursachen bzw. sind die Vibrationen in der Nähe des Schwerpunktes bzw. des Tretlagers geringer, was einem Verlusst der Trinkflasche minimiert , das Schwarz ist das orig. Koi-Grau...
Gruß, Roland


----------



## richtig (5. November 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter wurde soweit unten angebracht, um bei der Entnahme der Flasche keinen unnötigen Luftwiderstand (durch das beugen des Ellbogens) zu verursachen bzw. sind die Vibrationen in der Nähe des Schwerpunktes bzw. des Tretlagers geringer, was einem Verlusst der Trinkflasche minimiert



hahaha


----------



## Framekiller (5. November 2009)

@ Rool 
Ich will dein Argon Road trotzdem sehen auch wenn es nicht so perfekt aufgebaut ist. Meins würde wohl auch erstmal mit vorhandenen Teilen bestückt werden also lass sehen


----------



## nurderhsv (5. November 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal was zeigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. November 2009)

nurderhsv schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal was zeigen:



schaut gut aus, wobei ich den camou style an nem cc immer falsch platziert finde, oder ist es ein altes fr ? 
bist du das hinter dem bike ? wenn ja finde ich ist der rahmen auf jeden fall zu groß für dich.


----------



## zuspät (5. November 2009)

ja muss sagen die camo-lackierung is schöner als bei meim alten bass

@roll: komm zier dich net so, du willst es doch auch ich bastel mir zur zeit auch a rennradl zusammen da brauch ich noch anregungen also lass die hosen runter


----------



## Rool (5. November 2009)

OK, OK...






Argon Road 62cm, kpl. Ultegra, Anbauteile & Gabel Ritchey WCS, Chris King, Look Quartz...​
Gruß,

Roland


----------



## nurderhsv (5. November 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> schaut gut aus, wobei ich den camou style an nem cc immer falsch platziert finde, oder ist es ein altes fr ?
> bist du das hinter dem bike ? wenn ja finde ich ist der rahmen auf jeden fall zu groß für dich.




Ist ein Fr von 2003.

Bisher habe ich alle Nicolai in dieser Rahmenhöhe gefahren "M" ist mir zu klein... Dieses passt wie "Arsch auf Eimer"...


----------



## sluette (5. November 2009)

nurderhsv schrieb:


> Ist ein Fr von 2003.
> 
> Bisher habe ich alle Nicolai in dieser Rahmenhöhe gefahren "M" ist mir zu klein... Dieses passt wie "Arsch auf Eimer"...



das alte fr (sowie auch das aktuelle cc) hatte eben ein so hohes oberrohr. ich sitzte ja schon was länger auf den bikes (schau in meine signatur), damals hat man immer gesagt zwischen oberrohr und "kronjuwelen" soll immer mehr als eine handbreit platz sein. an das mass halte ich mich heute immer noch...


----------



## nurderhsv (5. November 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> das alte fr (sowie auch das aktuelle cc) hatte eben ein so hohes oberrohr. ich sitzte ja schon was länger auf den bikes (schau in meine signatur), damals hat man immer gesagt zwischen oberrohr und "kronjuwelen" soll immer mehr als eine handbreit platz sein. an das mass halte ich mich heute immer noch...




Als ich vor ??12?? Jahren mein erstes Virus kaufte, da war es die selbe Rahmenhöhe - zugegeben das Virus hat ein stark runtergezogenes Oberrohr, aber bei dem FR, was ich gerade aufgebaut habe hatte ich gleich ein Perfektes Gefühl...
Selbiges "Gefühl" habe ich nur bei meinem Rotwild RFC 0.4 oder meinem KLein Palomino...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (5. November 2009)

DA is aber keine handbreit platz.....


----------



## nurderhsv (5. November 2009)

Ich war eben noch mal beim Bike, da ist locker nen Handbreit platze - die Hose hängt doch sehr...




Irgendwann steht Ihr mal vor der Entscheidung, ob Ihr die Hose über dem Bauch tragt (sieht saudumm aus) oder unter dem Bauch (da sieht es so aus als sei das Rad zu groß) - ich habe mich für unter dem Bauch entschieden...

Ich baue nicht ein sahne FR auf, ohne die perfekte Rahmenhöhe zu kennen


----------



## zuspät (5. November 2009)

ah geht doch ok die farbe von dem renner is net meins aber sonst schauts doch ganz gut aus. was sind des für laufräder? gewicht?


----------



## nurderhsv (5. November 2009)

Shimano XT WH-M 776 LRS
2043 gr. Tubeless Lrs


----------



## zuspät (5. November 2009)

sorry war mein fehler bin heut leicht verwirrt, frage an rool: was für laufräder sind des an dem rennrad?


----------



## Framekiller (6. November 2009)

@Rool 
Feines Rennrad gefällt mir sehr gut. Das rot steht ihm echt gut ich glaub du hast den Rahmen schon mal irgendwo hier im Forum gepostet, kommt mir zumindest bekannt vor. Würd gerne mehr und bessere Bilder sehen damit ich langsam auch ein Bild von meinem zukünftigen Renner bekomme. Ich seh da so ein Argon Road in blau elox vor mir


----------



## Framekiller (6. November 2009)

Würd mal tippen das, das ist ein Shimano Ultegra Laufradsatz ist.


----------



## corfrimor (6. November 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich denke jedoch das mein Argon Road hier nix zu suchen hat, zudem würde das Radl keinen vom Hocker hauen.





Rool schrieb:


>



Ich finde obige Aussage und Renner passen nicht wirklich zusammen. Das Rad ist doch spitze  Ich hätt's gerne! Perfektes, langlebiges Trainingsgerät und mehr als das ... Muß ja nicht immer Dura Ace, Tune und der ganze Krempel sein.

Wie ist denn das Gesamt- und Rahmengewicht?

Wäre auch an ein paar Bildern mehr interessiert ...

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Gesamt- und Rahmengewicht?
> 
> Wäre auch an ein paar Bildern mehr interessiert ...



Würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Rool (6. November 2009)

Hallo!

Korrekt - Ich wollte mir ein für mich vernüftiges Grundlagen-Arbeitsgerät schaffen... Rahmengewicht habe ich leider nicht... Hier aber die genaue Ausstattung...

- Kpl. Ultegra (Kurbel 3-fach - da ich auch mal über Pässe muss und scheinbar ned genügend Bumms in den Hax'n habe)
- Laufradsatz DT-Swiss S240 + DT-Swiss RR1.0 (auf dem Bild auf dem dem Bild ein WH-RS10, "da der DT nur am Sonntag rausgeholt wird" )
- Reifen Maxxis
- Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
- Pedale Look Quartz
- Gewicht 9,0 kg (mit dem WH-RS10 - mit dem DT ca. 8,7kg) - also ned das klassische Rennradl, für meine Zwecke langts...

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (6. November 2009)

Tach,
na dann zeig ich auch mal mein update von meinem Trainingsgerät...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

ich persönlich mag zwar keine Rennräder (weil ich schon vom anschauen Rückenschmerzen bekomme) aber die von Nicolai finde ich einfach nur Porno


----------



## corfrimor (6. November 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> - Kpl. Ultegra (Kurbel 3-fach - da ich auch mal über Pässe muss und scheinbar ned genügend Bumms in den Hax'n habe)
> - Laufradsatz DT-Swiss S240 + DT-Swiss RR1.0 (auf dem Bild auf dem dem Bild ein WH-RS10, "da der DT nur am Sonntag rausgeholt wird" )
> - Reifen Maxxis
> - Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS
> ...



So in der Art würde ich das auch machen. Klar, für Straßenrennen wär's zu schwer, aber für's Grundlagentraining und gelegentliche Touren ist's optimal. Dreifach fahr ich am Rennrad übrigens auch. Sonst ist man an jedem Hügel gleich wieder am Kraft bolzen und außerdem versteh' ich zumindest an 'nem Nicht-Racebike gar nicht, welchen Vorteil 'ne Zweifachkurbel bringen soll. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ...

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich persönlich mag zwar keine Rennräder (weil ich schon vom anschauen Rückenschmerzen bekomme) aber die von Nicolai finde ich einfach nur Porno



Mir fehlt da eher die Möglichkeit auch mal über nen Trail hacken zu können...


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar schöne Bike Bauer Bikes


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. November 2009)




----------



## Kunstflieger (7. November 2009)




----------



## Der_Graf (9. November 2009)

Die sehen vielleicht schön aus, erkennen kann ich auf den letzten Bildern allerdings fast nichts.
Vom AFR hätte ich gerne ein gesamtbild


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. November 2009)

o.k. ich sehe zu was sich machen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. November 2009)

So hier nochmal das AFR


----------



## zuspät (9. November 2009)

wenn des so weiter geht dann kriegt mei bass auch ne schönheitskur
sabbersmiley


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> So hier nochmal das AFR



Sorry aber ich bin da Estät, die Sattelstellung und Sattel geht mal gar nicht


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2009)

Diesen Sattel kann man eigentlich gleich originalverpackt in die Tonne treten. Versaut das ganze Bike.


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2009)

tapered Steuerrohr sieht irgendwie 'unverhältnismäßig' zur Lyrik-Krone aus, ähnlich wie die Totem zum 1 1/8'' Steuerrohr...

(ich spreche jetzt als reiner Ästhet  )


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

So, seit einigen Wochen ist nun auch ein Nicolai in meinem Besitz. Ich fahre es als Winterbike. Bin günstig dran gekommen. Der Rahmen ist von 2008. Einige ältere Teile sind noch dran, manche wurden schon ausgetauscht.  

Hier nun Fotos meiner ersten Ausbaustufe : 

















Mehr Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Erste Ausbaustufe? 
Was willste da drann noch ändern. Ist doch super. Solide Parts. Da brauchst dich nich zu verstecken.


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



DAS ist Dein Winterbike ?!?

Na denn ...

Jedenfalls ein schönes Bike 

corfrimor


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

Ja, ich weiß, etwas übertrieben, aber ich habe das Bike äußerst günstig gebraucht bekommen. Der Rahmen hat si gut wie keine Macken, weil alles abeklebt war. 
Wenn ich jetzt mal zusammen rechne... alte Manitou-Gabel verkauft gebrauchte Fox ersteigert, die Avid Elixir bei Ebay günstig neu, alte Magura Louise versteigert, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Vorbau habe ich noch gehabt, die alten Teile versteigert und noch ein paar Kleinteile, wie Schrauben und Griffe gekauft... dann komme ich auf knapp 1000  so wie es da steht. Gut, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Erste Ausbaustufe?
> Was willste da drann noch ändern. Ist doch super. Solide Parts. Da brauchst dich nich zu verstecken.



Kurbel, LRS, Schaltgriffe und evtl. der Dämpfer sind schon ältere Generation. Ich glaube, die tausche ich so nach und nach aus, nach dem gleichen Prinzip, wie ich es schon mit den anderen Teilen gemacht habe.


----------



## sluette (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, seit einigen Wochen ist nun auch ein Nicolai in meinem Besitz. ...



mir fällt da sofort wieder die kurze dämpferanlenkung auf. sollte so verbaut beim nonius nur 90mm hub freigeben, die gabel schaut nach deutlich mehr hub aus. macht das sinn ?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

Der Nonius Rahmen hat 4 Verstellbereiche: von oben nach unten: 100,110,120,130 mm. Im Moment steht er auf 100 mm. Die Gabel ist ne RLC, stufenlos absenkbar von 130 auf 90 mm. Momentan fahr ich viel Straße und Forstweg, weil schlechtes Wetter, da reichen mir die 100 mm hinten und die Gabel senke ich auch meist ab.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (11. November 2009)

mein 2000er lambda:


----------



## trek 6500 (11. November 2009)

..und zum unmut des herrn wodan und einiger anderer , die sich darüber aufregen , dass man sein bike megrmals zeigt , obwohl es KEIN neues anbauteil hat ..... proudly presenst : mein nico !!! braucht kein tuning - is genau richtg so !!!! greez , k.


----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

Endlich mal wieder ein gutes altes Bass. Schön mehr davon.


----------



## BOSTAD (12. November 2009)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> mein 2000er lambda:....




krasses Teil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

Das Lambda ist ein wirklich geiles Gerät.

Mit diesem Ding muss man einfach nur bergab-bügeln. Ich kenne echt kein anderes Bike IN dem man sitzt. Und das Federungsverhalten ist einfach nur SAHNE.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. November 2009)

@framekiller : zeig mal deins !!! )))


----------



## Stagediver (12. November 2009)

Zum Thema "Bügeleisen" hätte ich auch noch was 
...is allerdings schon drei Jahre her...


----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Ohne Worte drei:



@ trek 6500 
Bittaschön des Bass nochmal......


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

seh nix.


----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

Ach wat de Foddos sind sind nich dabei na egal dann schau halt drei Seiten zurück Seite 202 Post 5048 da is det Bass.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (12. November 2009)

danke danke 
ja das fahrwerk geht wirklich derbe!!
als nächstes kommt ein dhx 4.0


----------



## trek 6500 (12. November 2009)

frame : ..ja , geil !!! und dann auch noch in" tarn" .... sehr schön !!!


----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2009)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> mein 2000er lambda:



 nur einheitliche Felgen und Bremssättel wären schon super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (13. November 2009)

@stagediver: geiles lambda und schöne 05er shiver!
was is das für ein dämpfer?


----------



## Stagediver (13. November 2009)

Vielen Dank Herr Doktor 

Find deins echt der Hammer.

Der Dämpfer war ein Fox Vanilla DH.

Musste aber leider alles im Zuge der Diät weichen

MfG


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (13. November 2009)

danke also ich bin mit dem gewicht von meinem lambda eig sehr zufrieden < 20,5 kg


----------



## Stagediver (13. November 2009)

Na das ist ja ganz ok im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen Aufbau mit 22,5 kg 

Allerdings bin ich nicht der schwerste und somit komme ich mit einem leichteren Bike besser zurecht. Also musste was runter. Bin jetzt bei knapp 18 kg. Und das passt prima.

Man bekommt entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, den Bock schon recht leicht.
Ist beim Lambda allerdings ne Glaubensfrage, ob das denn so sein soll 

MfG


----------



## Stagediver (13. November 2009)

@ Doc B-Fleck

So sah es noch vor zwei Wochen aus.
Jetzt is ne Boxxer WC 09, Klickpedale, und ne Rennradkassette dran.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (14. November 2009)

geiles ding  und das gewicht erst 
ja, vor allem weil der rahmen fast 6 kilo wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (14. November 2009)

Ich bedanke mich für so viel Lob

Sag mal... is das dein Bike auf der Nicolai Homepage?


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (14. November 2009)

nein ist nicht meins


----------



## Stagediver (14. November 2009)

Zum verwechseln ähnlich


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (14. November 2009)

meine gabel is besser  
aber er hat das neue lambda st, meiner ist ein 2000er lambda rahmen...und in seiner ausstattung steckt auch ein haufen geld


----------



## Stagediver (15. November 2009)

Das ist sie auf jeden Fall 
Hab übrigens auch noch ne Shiver DH bei mir. Hab sie damals auf Hochglanz polliert. Wenn du Bock hast kann ich bei Zeiten mal Fotos schicken.
Wenn du noch ein Deemax-Vorderrad hast, ist deines perfekt.
Und noch was...
Ein Lambda ohne gelbe Gustl, ist wie eine russische Hochzeit ohne Ziehharmonika.


----------



## Carnologe (15. November 2009)

Eloxarbeiten abgeschlossen 

Mehr im Album


----------



## User85319 (15. November 2009)

Den oberen Lagerdeckel hätt ich schwarz gelassen...
und der Aufkleber aufm Bash stört irgendwie.

Ansonsten echt schick


----------



## Carnologe (15. November 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Den oberen Lagerdeckel hätt ich schwarz gelassen...
> und der Aufkleber aufm Bash stört irgendwie.
> 
> Ansonsten echt schick



Das ist kein Aufkleber, trotzdem danke


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (18. November 2009)

@stagediver: ja die fotos von deiner shiver würden mich interessieren


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

sagt mal, fahrt ihr eigentlich mitm tacho am freeride, dh oder enduro-bike rum?
ich hab etz bisala an meim bass rumgeschraubt und hab nen alten tacho übrig, bin noch weng unentschlossen ob ich den montieren soll. war im bikepark weng verduzt als mir ein demo mit tacho entgegenkam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (22. November 2009)

...also die überlegungen zum thema tacho am enduro kann man meiner meinung nach spätestens dann streichen, wenn man sein bike in den alpen auf dem rücken trägt und der tacho eh nix mehr anzeigt...


----------



## Simbl (22. November 2009)

Ich hab nen Gepäckträger dranne


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

@zuspät :.... kannst du das nicht selbst entscheiden - bist du so abhängig von der meinung anderer ... ohne worte ....


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

@ trek 6500: ich hab mir nur die frage gestellt, welchen sinn ein tacho am dh bike macht, ich könnt nicht noch auf den lenker schielen beim runterfahren

@zwops: klar, aber da gehts ja auch net nur um die geschwindigkeit. bei ner alpenüberquerung würde mich persönlich höhenmeter, kilpmeter und zeit mehr interessieren


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. November 2009)

Fertig 







Hier sieht man schön den Flatbar der eine wirklich gut Anschaffung war.
















Die Reifen passe ich den Bedingungen an ( High Roller, Minion o. Rain King )


----------



## mylow (23. November 2009)

... schick


----------



## zwops (23. November 2009)

@ kunstflieger: superschön 
was hat dich bewogen jetzt doch einen flacheren lenker zu montieren? kannst du mit der sattelüberhöhung im vergleich zu deinem vorherigen riserbar gut leben?
(ich spekuliere im moment auch noch `rum, ob die nachteile meines derzeitigen riser`s (weniger "im" bike, weniger druck auf vr) nicht doch ggü dem vorteil (entspannter rücken) schwerer wiegen..)


----------



## abbath (23. November 2009)

Also der eingefahrene Sattel sieht nicht aus. Farblich find ich's chic.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. November 2009)

Den Lenker wollte ich einfach mal testen. Ich hatte vorher einen Holzfellen mit 50mm Rise. Das jetzt ist ein V1 Flat der 745mm breite ( musste ich leider etwas kürzen damit das Bike in den Kofferaum passt ) . 
Ich sitze deutlich mehr im Bike und nicht zu weit vorne.
Ich habe schon immer das Problem das ich zu Kopflastig fahre, spricht eigendlich gegen den flachen Lenker.
Aber es ist besser verteilt und man hat druck auf dem Vorderrad. 
Von der Sitzposition ist bei ausgefahrenem Sattel ( ca. 220mm höher )
es nicht mehr so bequem. 
Zum Touren fahren war der alte Lenker deutlich besser. Der V1 ist besser zum DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (23. November 2009)

Diese Holzfeller-Vorbauten wollen und wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen.
Der Rest ist tod-schick.


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Den Lenker wollte ich einfach mal testen. Ich hatte vorher einen Holzfellen mit 50mm Rise. Das jetzt ist ein V1 Flat der 745mm breit ist.
> Ich sitze deutlich mehr im Bike und nicht zu weit vorne.
> Von der Sitzposition ist bei ausgefahrenem Sattel ( ca. 220mm höher )
> es nicht mehr so bequem.
> Zum Touren fahren war der alte Lenker besser. Der V1 ist besser zum DH.



Sehr schick.
Erzähle mal bitte was es mit dem Daumenschalter für die HS auf sich hat.
[Neugier]


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. November 2009)

Ich habe gerne alles auf der rechten Seite, anfangs wegen der Optik und mitlerweile fahre ich seit über 10 Jahren so ist es gewöhnung.

Ich habe auch schon mal Grip Shift mit Rapid Fire kombiniert ( X0 Shift für die HS u. RF XTR für das Schaltwerk ) aber da habe ich mich gerade bergab zu oft verschaltet.
Der Daumenshifter ist ein XT 7 Fach. Funzt super. 
Früher habe ich damit ganz normal der vorderen Umwerfer betrieben. 
Ist auch deutlich güstiger


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2009)

@Kunstflieger,
ich finde dein Baik seeehhhr geil 

sehr Individuell, so wie das eigene Radl halt sein muss 


Gruß Gürü.


----------



## zwops (24. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Den Lenker wollte ich einfach mal testen. Ich hatte vorher einen Holzfellen mit 50mm Rise. Das jetzt ist ein V1 Flat der 745mm breite ( musste ich leider etwas kürzen damit das Bike in den Kofferaum passt ) .
> Ich sitze deutlich mehr im Bike und nicht zu weit vorne.
> Ich habe schon immer das Problem das ich zu Kopflastig fahre, spricht eigendlich gegen den flachen Lenker.
> Aber es ist besser verteilt und man hat druck auf dem Vorderrad.
> ...



lese ich richtig? 220 mm sattelüberhöhung? sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## sluette (24. November 2009)

das mit den 220mm überhöhung finde ich auch komisch. hat die rase stütze nicht "nur" 200mm hub ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (24. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Diese Holzfeller-Vorbauten wollen und wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen.
> Der Rest ist tod-schick.



dto


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2009)

Schönes Bike. Nur den Lenker und die Sattelstellung finde ich unschön.


----------



## Framekiller (24. November 2009)

So ein Flatbar am Freerider schaut echt sehr interessant aus, ich denke das muß ich auch kurz über lang mal probieren


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. November 2009)

Danke danke 




sluette schrieb:


> das mit den 220mm überhöhung finde ich auch komisch. hat die rase stütze nicht "nur" 200mm hub ?



nicht überhöhung sondern ca. 220mm höher. 
Die Rase lässt sich 235mm ausfahren wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ich habe es etwas begrenzt.
Die Sattelstellung ergibt sich halt wenn man den Sattel auch mal oben fahren möchte und sich nicht der Sack verklemmen soll


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> So ein Flatbar am Freerider schaut echt sehr interessant aus, ich denke das muß ich auch kurz über lang mal probieren



machen ! ich finde wirklich das es sich lohnt


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2009)

@Kunstflieger

Bist Du zufrieden mit der rase bzw. hast Du einen Vergleich zu einer KS i950? Bald ist ja Weihnachten...


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. November 2009)

Naja es geht, die Funktion ist perfekt, der Verstellbereich auch, 
die Sattelklemmung ist Schrott aber nach leichter modifikation i.O., 
wenn sich einige Zeit in gebrauch ist knartzt sie was sich aber mit dickem Fett beheben lässt, sie hat Seitenspiel aber deutlich weniger wie die Joplin,
Das Teil lässt sich verbessern aber ich würde Sie wieder kaufen wegen des hohen Verstellbereiches und der Funktion.
Wenn ich weniger Verstellung bräuchte würde ich vielleicht etwas anderes testen.


----------



## delahero (24. November 2009)

Yo Kunstflieger auf jeden Fall gelungen und durchdacht. 
Den Flatbar finde ich auch super interessant. Werde auf meinem AFR den Raca Face Atlas FR mit 13mm rise verbauen der 785 mm breit ist. Der wird dann auch zurechgestutzt und davon berichtet. Vieleicht mus ich nochmal auf deinem Bike in Witten fahren, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. Ich freu mich!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2009)

@Kunstflieger: Zusätzlich weiße Bremsleitungen wären auch noch schick, vielleicht auch ein grazilerer Vorbau?
Täuscht das oder ist die Bremsscheibe hinten größer als vorn??

Ansonsten sehr schön, weiß/blau hatte ich auch mal in der Überlegung


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. November 2009)

Die Bremsleitung zu tauschen ist mir zuviel auch wenn interessant aussehen würde.
Die Bremsscheibe Hi. ist 220mm Vo. 200.
Es ist nicht wegen der Bremsleistung, die TheOne ist der Wurfanker schlechthin. Es geht nur um die Thermische Belastung. 
Ich bin 120kg leicht und lasse gerne mal schleifen.
Es ist nur ein Luxus für lange Abfahrten ala Portes de Soleil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. November 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Yo Kunstflieger auf jeden Fall gelungen und durchdacht.
> Den Flatbar finde ich auch super interessant. Werde auf meinem AFR den Raca Face Atlas FR mit 13mm rise verbauen der 785 mm breit ist. Der wird dann auch zurechgestutzt und davon berichtet. Vieleicht mus ich nochmal auf deinem Bike in Witten fahren, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. Ich freu mich!!!



Auf gehts


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung zu tauschen ist mir zuviel auch wenn interessant aussehen würde.
> Die Bremsscheibe Hi. ist 220mm Vo. 200.
> Es ist nicht wegen der Bremsleistung, die TheOne ist der Wurfanker schlechthin. Es geht nur um die Thermische Belastung.
> Ich bin 120kg leicht und lasse gerne mal schleifen.
> Es ist nur ein Luxus für lange Abfahrten ala Portes de Soleil.



Vorne schleifen lassen bringt mehr als hinten schleifen lassen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Vorne schleifen lassen bringt mehr als hinten schleifen lassen!


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht...


----------



## Framekiller (26. November 2009)

Ich laß immer den PoPo auf dem Hinterrad schleifen das spart enorm Beläge


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Ich laß immer den PoPo auf dem Hinterrad schleifen das spart enorm Beläge



... und Klopapier


----------



## zuspät (2. Dezember 2009)

so hab mein bass auch paar teile getauscht (ja, auch den sattel)













irgendwie war das tioga-sofa geil
so und etz steinigt mich


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

